#ubuntu-touch 2012-03-14
<fo0bar> test for ubuntulog2
#ubuntu-touch 2012-03-15
<cnd> bregma, I've got a pristine checkout of lp:utouch-geis here
<cnd> make check is failing for GeisSubscriptionTests.duplicate_window_subscription
<cnd> gtest_subscriptions.cpp:91: Failure
<cnd> Expected: (GEIS_STATUS_SUCCESS) != (geis_subscription_activate(sub2)), actual: 0 vs 0
<cnd> mistakenly activated subscription 2
<cnd> we'll need to get that fixed before releasing anything
<bregma> so how does your utouch stack differ from my utouch stack (I've had a few pristine checkouts since that test went in and it continues to pass on every rebuild)
<cnd> hmm
<cnd> I don't know
<cnd> I'll have to investigate
<cnd> in the meantime, I'm finding a geis bug where the number of touches in a geis gesture is not being set properly
<cnd> I'm tracking it down
<cnd> well, I think it's a geis bug :)
<cnd> oh right, it's a grail bug that I wrote a fix for but hadn't gotten around to writing a testcase for
<bregma> is there a bug for it?
<cnd> not yet, though I think it's a separate issue again
 * bregma stands up, looking around.....
<tvoss> Working on #950974, deployed BuildService server to staging jenkins, updated documentation on builder setup
 * tvoss stands up as well
<cnd> I'm working on a utouch bugs that are resulting in issues in unity
<tvoss> cnd, dandrader, ping
<dandrader> tvoss, pong
<cnd> I may have a fix for bug 940308
<dandrader> I'm working on making that 3-touches gesture to move windows around work again (in unity code)
<tvoss> dandrader, just ping'd for standup :)
<cnd> tvoss, does the merge proposal script work now?
<tvoss> yeah, I'm preparing a follow-up mail on the call for testing and send out instructions
<cnd> cool
<tvoss> you do not need to interact with script any more
<dandrader> tvoss, a web ui now?
<tvoss> dandrader, yeah, a very simple one, but a web ui ;)
<dandrader> cool
<tvoss> or curl, if you like that better
<bregma> I'm beating my pulpy head against the wall trying to figure out why the basic compile checks segfault when utouch-geis is buitl in a PPA (and not in a pbuilder)
<dandrader> i've now problems with a web ui
<dandrader> s/now/no
<tvoss> bregma, is it always failing or only on some builds?
<bregma> always fails, only in PPA
<tvoss> bregma, I remember a thread on some mailing-list about "corrupt" ppa builders
<tvoss> bregma, for that I asked
<bregma> I don;t think that's the problem here, more liekely something to do with PPA kernels disallowing pipes to be opened from built apps or something
<bregma> I beleive I can force a stacktrace but the build backlog is on the order of hours, so turnaround is slow
<bregma> it feels like software development in the 1980s again
 * tvoss sighs
<cnd> bregma, got an issue with geis that we can resolve in a couple ways
<cnd> when a "system" geis v1 tap subscription is created
<cnd> the min touches is set to 1 instead of matching the start touches
<cnd> what ends up happening is a tap gesture is recognized by grail, but it continues to send events all the way down to when only 1 touch is left on the device
<cnd> so if you do a two-touch tap you might get from grail:
<cnd> gesture begin: 1 touch, no gesture
<cnd> gesture update: 2 touches, no gesture
<cnd> gesture update: 1 touch, no gesture
<cnd> gesture end: 1 touch, tap recognized
<cnd> because geis v1 does not allow for tentative events, we transform that into one geis v1 event:
<cnd> geis gesture update: 1 touch, tap recognized
<cnd> when it should have been:
<cnd> geis gesture update: 2 touch, tap recognized
<cnd> I'm thinking the best way to resolve this is to only set minimum touches to 1 for non-tap system gestures
<cnd> what do you think?
<bregma> did it not give the 2-tap gesture event?
<cnd> grail is giving a "gesture", which in the end slice is a 1-touch tap
<cnd> but in the middle of the gesture there was a slice with 2-touches
<cnd> but only the end slice is transformed into the geis v1 gesture event
<cnd> which is why it says only 1 touch
<bregma> I mean the original grail, you;re saying it never gave the 2-tap gesture?
<cnd> the original grail probably did not honor the system flag for tap events
<bregma> mmm
<cnd> an alternative would be to keep the max touch count of a gesture in the geis gesture state
<cnd> and when emitting a tap gesture, emit it with the max number of touches
<cnd> but then we have to keep around more state, such as each touch position
<cnd> I think that would be a hairy solution
<bregma> that would effectively be moving gesture recognition out of the recognizer and into geis
<cnd> yeah
<bregma> a tap event is already a special case, what with not haveing a begin and an end
<bregma> I see nothing wrong with treating it special in other ways
<cnd> bregma, is not setting the min touches to 1 for a system tap gesture alright with you?
<cnd> I can whip up a patch for it fairly quickly I think
<bregma> yes, I'm fine wit hthat
<cnd> ok
<bregma> ... it looks like the build failures I see in the PPA are _bash_ segfaulting, not the test program
<bregma> curiouser and curiouser
<cnd> bregma, it looks like bash segfaults when the program executed at make check segfaults
<cnd> that's been my experience
<cnd> bregma, do you have the build log url?
<cnd> I can see if it matches what I've seen before
<bregma> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96910377/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.utouch-geis_2.2.6%2Br217%2Bp159~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bregma> in this run, I run the test program in valgrind to catch and display a traceback of the segfault
<cnd> ahh
<cnd> yeah, this is the test segfaulting
<cnd> not bash
<bregma> bash still appears to segfault
<bregma> you mean, the test segfaults and valgrin is not catching it?
<cnd> bregma, are you referring to this line: /bin/bash: line 5: 30068 Segmentation fault      valgrind ${dir}$tst
<cnd> ?
<bregma> yep
<cnd> yeah, I've seen that exact message before
<cnd> it's not bash segfaulting, it's valgrind
<cnd> I thought the same thing when I first saw it
<cnd> and RAOF told me what's really going on :)
<cnd> I have no idea why those tests would segfault though...
<bregma> I have always assumed it's the app segfaulting, but it makes no sense valgrind would be degfaulting here
<cnd> bregma, maybe remove valgrind and add a signal handler to the testcases to get a backtrace?
<cnd> it's a pretty heavy-handed approach, but it might work
<bregma> I added valgrind to get the backtrace -- valgrind will give a backtrace if the app it's running segfaults
<bregma> without valgrind you get the same message, except without the valgrind
<cnd> hmm
<bregma> as you can see, valgrind is not catching any errors with the app
<cnd> what if it's segfaulting at program exit/cleanup time?
<bregma> the package builds cleanly using sbuild and pbuilder on my machine
<cnd> maybe the code would be run at valgrind exit/cleanup time too
<cnd> which would be why it appears that valgrind finishes running the test
<bregma> so what's in the PPA that selective segfaults any program run in several nested bash shells (like the automake CHECK targets here) that does not occur without the nested shells and does not occur in an sbuild elsewhere?
<bregma> it has to be something ni the buildd's custom sbuild environment
<cnd> bugs could be dormant on some systems and not others
<cnd> I don't know we can be sure that the environment is different in a systematic way
<bregma> well, it's the same up-to-date precise distro, it's both x86 and amd64 architectures, and it consistently fails in various PPAs and consistently passes in clean sbuild and pbuilder images
<bregma> it wouldn't be so bad except for the build delays in PPAs
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> bregma, maybe add geis_delete() and see if it fixes things?
<cnd> bregma, I assume your valgrind run would output any stack or heap corruption?
<bregma> valgrind has always been useful to find errors like that, it's kinda the point
<bregma> I will crank up the volume of valgrin messages and see what obtains
<cnd> yeah, I just wanted to make sure you weren't somehow disabling that
<dandrader> cnd, in Geis, what's the difference between the centroid and the position of a gesture?
<cnd> dandrader, there isn't, it's a bit of a snafu
<cnd> IIRC
<cnd> there was a big issue of how to handle two ways of defining gesture motion
<cnd> centroid + full affine transformation
<cnd> or center of rotation + rotation + multiplication
<cnd> in the mix of the discussion, we added a centroid parameter, but it should be the same as the position parameter
<cnd> we needed to add a center of rotation parameter instead
<cnd> which we never did...
<cnd> no one has asked for it, so...
<dandrader> :)
<dandrader> ok, thanks for explanation
 * bregma slaps forehead with dead fish and mumbles something unintelligible about libtool
<cnd> bregma, did you figure it out?
<cnd> bregma, wow, geisv1 has a badly broken api :(
<cnd> the xcb window info takes a uint32_t window id
<cnd> but X Window is typedef'd to a long
<cnd> so on 64-bit, the geis v1 window id only holds the lower 32-bits
<cnd> it probably won't matter too much, but it's quite an oversight
<burli> hi
<cnd> burli, hi
<burli> hi cnd. The guy I want to see ;)
<cnd> :)
<burli> Currently I'm trying Kubuntu-Active.
<burli> Same problems like with Unity-3D
<burli> add a comment to the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/949791
<cnd> burli, I've seen a few reports about it
<cnd> I can't seem to reproduce it here
<cnd> but I may have a commit that would fix it
<cnd> burli, are you capable of compiling a branch of utouch-grail to see if it's fixed?
<burli> cnd, I can try
<cnd> burli, to make sure you have all the dependencies you need, run "apt-get build-dep utouch-grail"
<burli> just a second
<cnd> then, check out the branch: bzr branch lp:~chasedouglas/utouch-grail/tap-accept-v2
<cnd> cd into it
<cnd> run: ./autogen.sh && ./configure --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu --with-xi
<cnd> make
<cnd> sudo make install
<cnd> log out and back into unity 3d and see if it fixes things
<burli> hang on. let me first install all updates
<cnd> ok
<cnd> I've got all day, so don't worry about time :)
<burli> need to install bzr first ;)
<cnd> heh
<burli> cnd, x86_64?
<cnd> burli, are you on i386?
<burli> shure
<cnd> ok
<cnd> use --libdir=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<burli> ok
<burli> cnd, 64 Bit on an Atom CPU with 1GB RAM is not a good idea ;)
<cnd> suit yourself :)
<burli> ok, compiling
<burli> ok, no errors
<cnd> good :)
<burli> well, lets see
<burli> no, sorry. nothing changed
<burli> let me reboot
<burli> hm, strange. let me test something
<burli> cnd, ok. Same problem. I can do something for a few seconds.
<cnd> burli, ok
<cnd> burli, I need you to try to figure out the simplest way to always trigger the bug
<burli> for example move the hover icon from onboard or drag a select box on the desktop
<cnd> that may be tapping over one window
<cnd> burli, dragging a select box once will trigger the bug?
<burli> let me try again something
<cnd> k
<burli> it's confusing
<burli> ok. first, I can't use the panel all the time, doesn't matter what I do. Not even F10 works.
<burli> wait, got a bug
<burli> Its the second time that nautilus crashed
<burli> nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in raise()
<dandrader> cnd, got the 3-finger drag working again! (with hit test method)
<cnd> dandrader, sweet!
<cnd> I'll be able to test it on my touchscreen here too
<cnd> dandrader, did you get rid of the XQueryTree call too?
<burli> ok, next: I can open the launcher with the Super key directly after login and drag the launcher icons for a few seconds.
<dandrader> cnd, yes
<cnd> dandrader, \o/
<dandrader> :)
<cnd> burli, do you mean you drag one launcher icon to reorder it in the dock?
<cnd> and then your touch is broken?
<burli> cnd, not reorder. just scroll all icons up and down
<cnd> ok
<burli> I copied a file to my desktop folder and relogin
<burli> I can drag this file twice, than touch is broken
<burli> let me try something different
<cnd> burli, I worry that this may be exacerbated by the slowness of your system
<cnd> but I'll try those
<cnd> my unity 3d touch screen system is a quad core i7
<burli> cnd, I try to drag the file for a longer time. than I dropped it and drag it again for a while. Works fine so far. If I try to drag it again it doesn't work
<burli> ok, now I can drag it only once
<cnd> burli, btw, I'm tracking this issue in bug 949791: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/949791
<burli> this is my report ^^
<cnd> ahh, ok
<cnd> right
<cnd> I was thinking of another bug
<burli> are you shure this is a performance issue? Unity-3D runs fine on my netbook
<cnd> I think I started commenting on the other bug instead of your bug by mistake
<cnd> burli, it's not that unity 3d shouldn't be able to run on your machine
<cnd> just that the bug may only manifest on a slower machine
<cnd> which would explain why I haven't seen the bug yet
<burli> ah, ok
<burli> If you are in germany I can send you my tablet for testing ;)
<burli> cnd, where do you live?
<cnd> burli, portland, OR
<cnd> US
<burli> ouch. thats to complicated
<cnd> burli, I'm sure we'll be able to fix it
<cnd> I am working on all the bugs I can find involving utouch
<burli> I'm wondering that nautilus crashed twice
<burli> did not crash on unty 2d
<burli> unity
<cnd> ooo... it's already 1:12
<cnd> I need to get some lunch
<cnd> biab
<burli> hehe
<cnd> bregma, when you ran the tests under valgrind, did you run valgrind ./test?
<cnd> if so, that won't work since ./<progname> is a script to run the progname under .libs
<cnd> maybe that's what you meant when you cursed at libtool earlier?
<bregma> yeppurs
<bregma> valgrind needs --follow-children or something like that
<bregma> or else libtool execute valgrind, but that would miss the shell
<bregma> looks like the problem is that the kernel used in the PPA does not support epoll
<cnd> interesting...
<bregma> in an unpleasant sort of way
<cnd> bregma, does that break all geis tests?
<cnd> or is there a workaround for when epoll isn't available?
<bregma> it will break geis
<bregma> I have another build pending that will reveal more details of why epoll_create() is failing
<cnd> ok
<cnd> I guess we might have to disable tests when building in the archive
<cnd> do  you think it's ppa only?
<bregma> I believe PPAs use the exact same buildd used by the distro
<cnd> generally they don't
<cnd> it's a separate system
<bregma> are you sure/
<cnd> I don't know all the details, but I think the setups are very different in implementation
<cnd> whether that makes a difference in the build environment, I don't know
<cnd> when I asked for arm builders for some dx-touch ppas
<cnd> they seemed to need to flip a switch to make them build on a different set of buildds
<cnd> I remember something about virtual builders vs regular builders
<bregma> do you know weher to ask for more information on all this stuff?
<bregma> *shere*
<cnd> I think #soyuz
<bregma> hot spit, I mean _where_
<cnd> nope
<cnd> soyuz is the project
<cnd> I think #launchpad is the irc channel
<dandrader> cnd, you can try this one lp:~dandrader/unity/geisv2/
<dandrader> it has the 3-touches drag fix
<cnd> dandrader, I will in a bit
<cnd> I'm knee deep fixing other issues
<dandrader> 4-touches drag and 4-touches tap behave way better as well
<cnd> I'm currently fixing timeout calculation now that atomic gestures must wait for the composition time :)
<cnd> sweet
<cnd> hopefully with some stuff I'm working on they will be perfect
<dandrader> I bet it must be because of the kinds of subscriptions done
<cnd> I have around 3 fixes I'm currently working on
<dandrader> cool
<dandrader> hopefully it fixes the craziness I get when I just apply the 3-touches fix on top of unity trunk (without all the geisv1 -> geisv2 refactoring)
<cnd> one of the particular bugs I'm working on is geisv1 only
<cnd> so it might
<cnd> the number of touches in a tap gesture are reported incorrectly in geisv1 right now
<bregma> I was thinking we might want to spin a grail release early next week
<cnd> bregma, yeah, after a couple fixes I have in the queue
<cnd> the next freeze is next thursday anyways
<cnd> so we need to get stuff out by then
<bregma> if you all could all the fixes you want in to the next milestone, we'll know when we're ready because they're all committed
<cnd> yeah, I should do that
<cnd> the problem is that I'm trying to solve one bug, and I'm already up to 3 necessary fixes
<cnd> and I think I need to fix a fourth
<cnd> 2 in geis, 2 in grail
<cnd> bregma, have you filed the FFe for the geis accept/reject?
<bregma> not until I have it building in a PPA
<bregma> PPAs run kernel 2.6.24, I need 2.6.27 but I think I can maybe fall back to an older epoll_create() if the first try fails
<bregma> either way the code path for handling epoll_create() failure needs fixing
<cnd> bregma, we need to file the FFe today
<cnd> I think they've started approving FFes at the release team meeting on friday mornings
<cnd> is that going to be possible?
<bregma> OK, I don't need the build working to file the FFe, especially now I know why it was failing
<cnd> k
<cnd> bregma, a tap event in geis v1 should come across as one update event
<cnd> no begin or end events
<cnd> right?
<bregma> "should" is a strong word:  yes, that's the way it did come across
#ubuntu-touch 2012-03-16
<cnd> k
<cnd> I've got a pipeline of multiple geis and grail fixes
<cnd> hopefully I can send some of them out today
<cnd> tvoss, bregma, Satoris, dandrader: standups!
<tvoss> Deployed the new web service on staging, working on trackpad-recognizer
<cnd> I started unraveling multiple bugs in grail and geis yesterday, I'll be continuing today
<cnd> they revolve around making taps work properly
<tvoss> cnd, with missing begins?
<cnd> tvoss, unless you opt for tentative events using geis, taps will only appear as one "update" event
<cnd> tvoss, or are you asking about grail events?
<tvoss> cnd, about grail event
<tvoss> +s
<cnd> tvoss, I'm unaware of missing begins for tap events
<tvoss> cnd, checking ... gimme a second
<bregma> I'm fixing up utouch-geis with a cunning gtest autoconf solution
<dandrader> I'm checking what's missing on unity gestures. Currently fine tuning subscriptions on my geisv2 version of unity gestures code.
<cnd> bregma, will it be using the xorg-gtest autotools foo?
<cnd> I'd rather we had the same autotools foo in every project, and it might as well be derived from xorg-gtest
<tvoss> cnd, https://bugs.launchpad.net/utouch-grail/+bug/949855
<dandrader> I'm also waiting for cnd to publish his fixes to check how my fix for the 3-touches drag on top of unity trunk (without the geisv2 refactoring) work
<cnd> tvoss, yes, I'm fixing that bug
<Satoris> Redesigning and -factoring aptng plus finalising touches on Chromium.
<dandrader> because now, on top of geis b1, things are rather wild
<bregma> the xorg-gtest stuff is way too complicated and unusual
<cnd> bregma, then propose changes in xorg-gtest
<cnd> I Cc'd you on the patches for a reason :)
<cnd> none of them have been committed yet
<bregma> I will propose changes in libgtest-dev first, then they should propagate through consumers of that package
<cnd> bregma, you're going to add stuff to libgtest-dev?
<cnd> we won't be able to use it in xorg-gtest upstream
<bregma> I can propose an upstream patch, it won;t hurt
<cnd> because the changes in libgtest-dev won't be upstream
<cnd> yeah, that would be good
<cnd> but until then, we can't rely on the functionality
<bregma> if it'rejected upstream, I go to the next step
<bregma> it's just an m4 file and two variables in your .am file
<bregma> it works in geis, I'll see if I can rejig it for xorg-gtest
<cnd> k
<cnd> bregma, multiple people in PS are asking about how to fix their gtest autofoo
<cnd> rather than give potentially bad info
<cnd> what is wrong with what I've proposed for xorg-gtest?
<bregma> cnd, principle of least surprise:  no other package requires including automake snippets, neither does my solution
<bregma> you just add one macro to configure.ac, add a file to the _SOURCES target, and add the usual _CFLAGS
<bregma> and guanateed the gtest is compiled with EXACTLY the same flags used for all the other files in the test
<cnd> bregma, what's the difference between requiring people to edit their Makefile.am and asking them to copy a different automake file and include it?
<bregma> principle of least surprise:  no other package requires including automake snippets
<cnd> yeah, but that's because autotools doesn't really support building sources from elsewhere
<bregma> any other package I just add a line to configure.ac and add _CFLAGS and _LIBS to the appropriate places
<bregma> autotools supports building from source just fine
<bregma> after all, that's it's mainpurpose in life
<cnd> yeah, but it doesn't have good support for building from a system provided location
<cnd> bregma, either way, RAOF is looking at creating a real Makefile snippet
<cnd> so you merely include the Makefile, which is installed in the system
<bregma> you don;t need a makefile snippet
<bregma> you do not need a big fancy solution when a simple solution that works like any other package will do
<bregma> we do not need to reinvent the autotool here
<cnd> it doesn't work like any other package because with other packages you would just link against the system installed precompiled library
<bregma> it works like any other package:  include the macro in configure.ac, add the variables to your targets in your .am files where needed
<bregma> that what all the other packages do, that's what my solution does
<cnd> I think the devil is in the details, I'll wait to see what you have
<bregma> gah, gtest has no way to automatically determine its version, better hope its API never changes
<cnd> heh
<cnd> gtest really needs a pkgconfig and an aclocal macro
<cnd> actually, pkgconfig is probably enough
<bregma> that would be best
<bregma> maybe that's what I'll propose for upstream
<cnd> yeah
<dandrader> what do I use a GeisRegion for?
<dandrader> I create one with geis_region_new() and that's it? Or can I pass it to geis_filter_add_term()?
<cnd> yay, geis gesture accept/reject ffe is approved :)
<bregma> dandrader, you probably do not ever need to create a geis_region, it's more for non-X11-window-based recognizers
<bregma> of which we have none at the moment
<bregma> cnd, how stable is utouch-frame (as in, do you think we will need another release before RC)?
<cnd> bregma, I can't remember any changes to it, nor any bugs in it
<bregma> stable is nice
<bregma> especially for packaging for Debian
<dandrader> bregma, so currently utouch-geis code doesn't use GeisRegion for anything at all, right? (at least that's what grep tells me)
<bregma> dandrader, yes, reserved for future use
<bregma> cnd, now that the FFe has been approved, do you think I should just upload utouch-geis 2.2.6 as-is and risk build failure or should I reroll the source tarball to include the PPA fix just in case?
<bregma> it's stupid if all of precise is built on a jaunty chroot
<cnd> bregma, I actually have a few changes that I will be proposing today
<bregma> changes should go in 2.2.7
<cnd> did you already release 2.2.6 upstream?
<bregma> a couple days ago, all the targeted bugs were fixed
<cnd> ok
<bregma> I can not upload 2.2.6 at all and wait for 2.2.7
<cnd> hmm
<cnd> I think it's fine either way
<cnd> if you upload it
<cnd> try it first
<cnd> and then distro patch the epoll fix if it breaks
<cnd> that's what I would suggest
<bregma> hmm, yeah, that would work, too
<bregma> OK, sounds like a plan
<bregma> we can release 2.2.7 and the new grail next week
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> I'm so close to having this tapping bug fixed
<cnd> geis generates one update event
<cnd> with the correct number of touches
<cnd> but the event never gets seen in the testcase...
<cnd> bregma, I think our highest priority task right now is to figure out the xorg-gtest madness
<cnd> if you can get a patch for it it would be great
<cnd> basically, lop off the second to last patch in my source branch in my git repo
<dandrader> I put my fingers on a touchscreen and leave them still for some 3 seconds, after that I drag them over the screen. Should a drag gesture happen?
<bregma> cnd, I'll do that next
<cnd> dandrader, not with the default drag threshold and timeout
<dandrader> I'm not sure if it's a question of parameter values
<bregma> heh, nope, precise is built on builders using a 6-year-old kernel
<bregma> I'm surprized there are not more failures then
<cnd> bregma, I just filed a pipeline of changes for geis
<cnd> they require some grail fixes
<cnd> I don't have a pipeline and tests for grail fixes yet, but I do have a work in progress branch that has the fixes: lp:~chasedouglas/utouch-grail/work-in-progress
<cnd> I don't think geis will break if run against the current grail, it just won't be fully fixed
<cnd> so the changes can be merged before the grail fixes are
<cnd> I need to file a bug for the geis issue...
<bregma> I'mm off to chauffeur people around for an hour or so, back in a bit
<bregma> cnd, which is the upstream xorg-gtest these days?
<cnd> you can use lp:xorg-gtest if you want, it's synced automatically, but the real upstream is http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/test/xorg-gtest/
<cnd> however, I have 8 commits in my source branch at http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~cndougla/xorg-gtest/ that you will want to base your work on
<cnd> everything except the second to last commit
<cnd> I should probably apply the other commits at the point
<cnd> the only real question is how to handle the one commit that adds the infrastructure for other projects
<bregma> OK, that's what I'm really looking for
<cnd> if you give me a minute, I'll push the other commits
<bregma> no hurry
<cnd> bregma, I've updated upstream master branch
<bregma> thanks
<cnd> and I just updated my source branch
<cnd> it only has that one commit now
<cnd> bregma, you can use that as a basis if you want
<bregma> I'll be playing with stuff for the next little while but it's well past EOB on a Friday night here, so don;t get your hopes up for a patchset tonight
<bregma> I'm still wading through the geis merge requests
<cnd> bregma, sure, np
 * cnd turns on the purdue st mary's basketball game on his ipad next to his monitor
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-11
<Aotom> Does anyone here have the most recent build installed?
<krabador> Aotom, nothing are changed enough :)
<Aotom> @krabador Thanks that's what I was wondering! Can't wait for a build I can use as a daily driver
<krabador> Aotom, the same for me.
<Borborygmi> Is it possible to find out a wlan device driver with "ip link"?
<ogra_> no, that operates way above the driver layer
<Borborygmi> Ah, found out another way, apparently it's a bcm4330 :P
<dmband64> Working on EVO LTE...is anyone familiar with what causes the black screen at boot for some and not for others?
<dholbach> good morning
<gabkdlly> dholbach, good morning :)
<bl4de> hi guys!
<bl4de> i'm working at calendar of ubuntu touch.
<bl4de> i want to make a rectangle clickable...any idea? :)
<t1mp> bl4de: Rectangle { width: 200; height: 300; MouseArea { anchors.fill: parent; onClicked: print("clicked rectangle!" } }
<bl4de> t1mp, thanks!!!! :D
<bl4de> i was using a simple Button, but it's visible...this is perfect :)
<bl4de> t1mp, so MouseArea is also for touch? :)
<t1mp> yes. But there maybe some more advanced (multi-touch) gestures for which you would have to use special touch components
<t1mp> so far for me everything worked with MouseArea.
<bl4de> ...however the graphic of ubuntu touch is very very beautiful guys...
<bl4de> is MUCH more beautiful than android one...
<bl4de> if I want to memorize a qml repeater element in a variable, how can I do it?
<derevyanko_a> hi everyone! are there any planned tasks for core apps development?
<thuai> you can join core app project
<derevyanko_a> what is development workflow in that project? https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/ubuntuphonecoreapps/grid ?
<derevyanko_a> I want to contribute, but I have no experience in open-source project workflow...
<thuai> Is there anyone known how to porting game to ubuntu touch?
<thuai> so do i
<thuai> you can find the core apps project in launchpad.net
<thuai> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<derevyanko_a> yes, I've download calculator app sources and built it successfully
<thuai> which website to download it ?
<thuai> Can you tell me the link?
<derevyanko_a> its possible from the command 'bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calculator-app'
<thuai> i remeber it.
<derevyanko_a> also you need to install all necessary soft from the http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<thuai> i had installed ubuntu sdk.
<bl4de> if I want to memorize a qml element, repeated by Repeater, in a variable, how can I do it?
<derevyanko_a> ok, so after bzr branch... you will have source codes for app
<thuai> ok, i see. thank you very much
<bl4de> anyone can help me? :)
<derevyanko_a> not me :(
<bl4de> I'm implementing a color changing on selection of calendar touch app :)
<thuai> hi bl4de,  can you paste you code, maybe i can help you
<thuai> can you write an application with qml language?
<bl4de> thuai, with pastebin? :)
<bl4de> thuai, http://pastebin.com/87uZ8dxX . I've added the MouseArea part
<thuai> hi bl4de, i want to run your code on my Qt Creator
<thuai> can you paste dateTimeUtils.js
<bl4de> thuai, the code is the bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<thuai> oh
<bl4de> with the MouseArea that I added
<bl4de> The thing I want to do is to change color only to the last  selected rectangle :)
<thuai> you mean mousearea of dayItem can not work?
<Luxyla> Is this for real?! Is the OS REally working?
<bl4de> thuai, nope, it works, but it changes the color to all rectangles I select...I want to change only the color of last selected one :)
<Calamita> Morning all!
<ogra_> Luxyla, the OS is ... not many features are yet though ...
<Luxyla> Cool Ogra :D I'm so happy i bought a Gnexus when my GS2 died :)
<bl4de> thuai, I found, I must use the index property
<bl4de> :)
<thuai> that's good
<bl4de> thuai, wait...the index returns only the index of column -.-
<thuai> index of
<thuai> column?
<bl4de> yes, it returns the index of the item in the Row (because the app is Row-based)
<ttoine> hello
<ttoine> I tried Ubuntu Phone on my Galaxy Nexus this week-end
<ttoine> it is not really ready to use, true ?
<ttoine> it is more like a demo
<ogra_> well, you can make calls :)
<ogra_> and browse the web via wlan ...
<ogra_> most of the rest is still demo ... but there is a bunch of people working hard to get the core apps ready
<Luxyla> I AM SOOOOO EXITED. !
<Luxyla> cant wait.l
<ttoine> ogra_, ok. Actually, I was ready ready to stay on Ubuntu Phone, but the fact is there is no way to bulk remove the demo contacts, and imports contacts from my google account
<ttoine> once this is done, I am pretty sure I will use it
<ttoine> ogra_, I ordered a dock with hdmi plug
<ttoine> do you know if this is already working ?
<ogra_> ttoine, you did read the release notes (hint there is a nice description about how to get rid of demo data)
<ogra_> nope, the convergence wont work before next year
<ttoine> I though I did
<ogra_> the current focus is to get the phone part fully ready until october
<ogra_> once thats done the convergence will be worked on
<ttoine> ogra_, what was very anoying for me weh that the "back" button in the browser didn't work
<ogra_> it does for me
<ogra_> (reload doesnt though)
<ttoine> ogra_, you know if there is a way to make an image of the phone before installing Ubuntu ? This way, one should note have to reconfigure android
<ogra_> there are plenty of android tools to do that ... nandroid comes to mind
<ali1234> actually most backup tools don't do full images
<ali1234> i've never seen one that really does it
<ali1234> nandroid sounds like it does, but really it doesn't - it just zips all files
<ali1234> also, you have to unlock before you can do a real full backup... and unlock wipes the devices
<ali1234> if you're locked, carbon seems to be the best but it still doesn't back up everything
<IReboot> derevyanko_a: If this is true "I want to contribute" then see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute
<derevyanko_a> IReboot, already done
<IReboot> derevyanko_a: great, I could not tell from your earlier statements :)
<thuai> hi bl4de
<thuai> you can get index of delegate
<thuai> use variable 'index' direct
<thuai> you can try it
<bl4de> yes, but it returns me only the index IN THE ROW :)
<Luxyla> anyone has got mobile data to work yet?
<ogra_> not implemented in the stack yet
<ogra_> someone has to teack network manager to tallk to the ofono stack about it
<ogra_> *teach
<Luxyla> Roger. Has Canonical announced any official GNex Release date?
<ogra_> the phone should be ready by 13.10
<ogra_> the full convergence with desktop and all by 14.04
<Luxyla> What about a working OS to install ??
<ogra_> the current OS works fine
<ogra_> it just doesnt have many apps or all features
<Luxyla> Hehe.. i think you know what i mean :D
<ogra_> 13.10
<Luxyla> Looking forward to it :D Thanks.
<ttoine> is there a way to install a terminal ? and more over, to install openjdk on the ubuntu phone ?
<coderzstas> hi ty all .. any 1 know how to install core apps on ubuntu-touch ?
<coderzstas> hi ty all .. any 1 know how to install core apps on ubuntu-touch ?
<dun1982> apt-get?
<dun1982> Or the core apps should be there already.
<dun1982> depends what you mean by core-apps.
<dun1982> terminal => apt-get should be there to help you.
<dun1982> or through adb...
<coderzstas> Ubuntu Touch Core Apps Project: Design Guide Development Guide Calendar Clock/Alarm Weather Calculator Email Client RSS Reader File Manager Document Viewer YouTube Facebook Twitter Terminal
<dun1982> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/how-to-play-with-ubuntu-touch-apps-in-ubuntu-12-10?
<dun1982> first thing I googled?
<coderzstas> i need to install it on phone
<dun1982> Hm... I would still think that it happens through the apt-get?
<dun1982> so you add the repo there and install them?
<coderzstas> can give me repo adress ?
<dun1982> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily
<dun1982> sudo apt-get update
<dun1982> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-*-app
<coderzstas> thanks alot
<dun1982> But tell if that helped. It was in the first link I got from google :)
<ttoine> ogra_, do you know if it possible to install openjdk on ubuntu phone ?
<dun1982> Is there a open-jdk implementation on arm yet?
<dun1982> two years ago there was no arm-version yet?
<ogra_> ttoine, sure, there is apt-get and the whole ubuntu archive available
<dun1982> Hm... https://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/entry/oracle_releases_jdk_for_linux I had old information :)
<ttoine> ogra_, great to kow that
<ogra_> dun1982, openjdk isnt oracle ;)
<dun1982> I know :)
<dun1982> But as you probably know, without Oracles move, there wont be open-jdk either for arm :)
<ogra_> we have openjdk 6 and 7 in the archive for all ubuntu arches
<dun1982> ... in linux world.
<ttoine> I just have to find howto kick the default content
<ogra_> ttoine, read tegh release notes
<ogra_> there are instructions
<ogra_> (see channel topic)
<ali1234> so would that openjdk be able to actually... draw stuff on the screen?
<dfgc> hi ppl
<dfgc> anybody alive?
<dun1982> yes, I keep breathing still...
<ogra_> ali1234, i doubt that, it would need to have somw bridge into surfaceflinger
<ogra_> *some
<ali1234> what about egl?
<ogra_> that might indeed work
<nOStahl> hi all, whats new?
<nOStahl> seems they changed the channel to ubuntu-touch since last time I was here
<nOStahl> same happen for #ubuntu-tablet ?
<dun1982> Might be, I have been here only when the channel has been #ubuntu-touch
<nOStahl> ah
<nOStahl> got it running on a device yet?
<dun1982> But what ever the marketing people deem necessary to categorize and "sell" the product :)
<dun1982> No, I'm trying to still port the "#EUR" to my gt-p6800 tablet.
<dun1982> But should work with nexus series things out of box after rooting.
<nOStahl> I'm really looking forward to all this
<nOStahl> the ability to have a phone and dock it in a tablet or laptop shell or desktop dock
<nOStahl> makes me shiver lol
<dun1982> Yeah, I would even like the idea to use desktop version throgh my 7.7 superamoled+ screen :)
<dun1982> Unity would rock with 1280x720 without issue :)
<dun1982> But the touch would not be bad either :)
<dun1982> Hm.. what does btw happen if you do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Calamita> I'd like to know...
<dun1982> If my tabled would run the ubuntu-base install I could try that :)
<ogra_> dun1982, nothing, you wont have X
<Calamita> infact, it doesn't currently support X11 so the GUI wouldn't show
<ogra_> i mean, a lot would happen ... but not what you expect :)
<dun1982> ok, x is not in the phablet repos? So we do not have the full quantal-repository that is available?
<ogra_> X is in the repos
<Calamita> it would, but you wouldn't see much! Need to set my SSH up!
<dun1982> So, isn't there a dependency to install it then?
<ogra_> but you would need an GLES capable Xserver for your device to make the desktop run
<dun1982> aah :)
<ogra_> which we likely dont have
<ogra_> (unless its omap4, tegra2 or 3 )
<ogra_> we have a desktop image for the nexus7 for which we have working drivers
<dun1982> nah, I'm running some soft of exynos4 :)
<dun1982> soft => sort
<ogra_> you could run some desktop that doesnt need GLES on top of the xfbdev driver btw
<ogra_> i.e. lubuntu or xubuntu
<Calamita> Does anyone have any info on what will happen once the device is 'docked'. Like Ubuntu for Android
<ogra_> Calamita, in april next yer it will fire up a desktop on the external monitor (if there is one)
<dun1982> Btw, how in canodical going to arrange support for the devices after the release?
<ogra_> we will merge all code into the git tree we get from porters
<ogra_> (after review etc)
<ogra_> so people can build without extra porting work
<dun1982> ie. is it possible to use the ubuntu-touch, if during device preview phase we do not have yet drivers for all devices that are sold, but kinda have cm10.1 available?
<ogra_> but images will only be provided for the supported devices
<ogra_> dun1982, thats exactly what is happening now
<dun1982> ok, that means that I have to find somehow to port the damn device then to current preview :)
<ogra_> i.e. i run ubuntu-touch on my galayx S2 here
<ogra_> (see the devices wikipage for details about working ports btw)
<dun1982> I wonder what I should do to get the gt-p6800 to really boot into preview. It makes the image alrighty, but it just wont boot or use anything from /data/ubuntu :(
<ogra_> did you follow the porting guide ?
<dun1982> oh yes.
<dun1982> Here is the situation at this moment: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2172335
<ogra_> so there is likely something additionally to do then ... thats what porting is about :)
<ogra_> (it took me a week to find wahts wrong with the wifi driver on my SGS2 here for example)
<dun1982> Yeah, I just outright disabled the wifi from the first kernel image.
<ogra_> and someone had to forward port an older mali driver for the fonts not to be corrupt ...
<codedivine> Hi everyone. New here. Have a  question about the SDK for ubuntu touch. Is OpenGL ES 3 and OpenCL support planned?
<ali1234> codedivine: i suspect that very much depends on whether those things are planned for support in android
<ali1234> which probably means yes for new hardware for GL ES3 and no for openCL
<janimo> rsalveti, the wiki page mentions the  " Android build environment will be way smaller than when comparing to the traditional Android builds." due to missing Java bits
<janimo> is this referring to the resulting images?
<janimo> rsalveti, as the tree is still 15 G and dalvik only takes up about 40Mb
<rsalveti> janimo: build env and resulted image
<rsalveti> janimo: but there are a bunch of other repos that we're not cloning
<rsalveti> remember to use --reference when cloning, as I believe you have another android tree at your host somewhere :-)
<janimo> rsalveti, I understood build env to imply working tree as well so was surprised to have it sync about as much as plain AOSP :)
<janimo> just did not realize java was a small fraction of it
<rsalveti> janimo: the big one is frameworks/av, which we still need to use
<rsalveti> but we're not cloning a bunch of others as well, but probably not that big
<janimo> rsalveti, I just used the phablet tool for cloning did not see any advanced usage. Indeed reusing repos from my existing mirrors would have helped :)
<dun1982> Hm... it takes ages to get my ubuntu single signon to work with the wiki.ubuntu.com :)
<rsalveti> janimo: yeah, there's a --reference there, and I remember I also added that to the wiki
<ogra_> you need openjdk-6 installed for the final step where it creates the OTA imagfe (we dont use)
<dun1982> Wow, it took over 30secs :)
<rsalveti> to avoid downloading the entire repo in case you had cm or aosp already
<rsalveti> ogra_: to sign the zip file as well
<ogra_> i wonder if we could just switch off OTA creation
<ogra_> oh, ok
<rsalveti> but I believe that can be removed as well
<ogra_> i thought i only saw it signing the ots
<ogra_> *ota
<ogra_> getting rid of the java dep would be nice though
<rsalveti> yup
<ali1234> just wondering if i can run the full minecraft on nexus 7 :)
<ali1234> that would be a good reason to drop android
<ali1234> rsalveti: is phablet-flash etc covered by the Canonical CLA?
<rsalveti> ali1234: not sure, but probably, as it was created by canonical
<dun1982> Did I do this correctly when I edited this page regarding Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7 in wip-section? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ali1234> rsalveti: well i have a pending merge request and i have not signed it... so i'd quite like to know one way or the other :P
<rsalveti> ali1234: sure, will check
<rsalveti> ali1234: have the mr link?
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1153346
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1153346 in Phablet Tools "phablet-flash should have a "download only" option" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> thanks
<codedivine> ali1234: thanks!
<Powerful_Al> why don't sdk packages for ubuntu 12.04 include LocalStorage with QtQuick?
<dholbach> rsalveti: is there still any reason I should be on the phablet team? :)
<ogra_> dholbach, contribute code !
<dholbach> not that I don't enjoy getting all the mail about merge proposals and ppa builds - it's good to see what's going on - just not sure if I need this particular set of keys :)
<dholbach> ogra_, I think I can do that without being a member of that team ;-)
<rsalveti> dholbach: not sure for anything specifically :-)
<dholbach> all right - I think it was mostly just for the preview announce and getting the tool into the ppa
<dholbach> rsalveti: obrigado
<rsalveti> dholbach: our guideline is to include everyone :-)
<rsalveti> so that happens
<dpm> hi mmrazik, could you help this developer with his question on Jenkins? (see last comment about retriggering a rebuild) -> https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/feedlist/+merge/152463
<mmrazik> dpm: I'm on it
<dpm> thanks!
<mmrazik> dpm: added a comment.
<mmrazik> dpm: I wonder what you think about #3
<dpm> mmrazik, thanks. I agree, we should go for #1 or #2. I'll recommend #1.
<dpm> mmrazik, let's sort #3 out once we get the other parts of the infrastructure running (e.g. running qml tests automatically)
<mmrazik> ij
<mmrazik> ok
<dpm> thanks
<daentech> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone knew how to change the ubuntu touch application launchers? I assumed they would be in /usr/share/applications. There appear to be some in there but altering them doesn't affect the launcher. Thanks
<Akiva-Mobile> pyside or pyqt?
<chouchoune> Akiva-Mobile: pyside at least isn't Qt5 ready yet as far as I remember
<Akiva-Mobile> chouchoune: I recall one being ready
<Akiva-Mobile> readyish*
<agcalamita> I found some instructions to set up SSH on the Nexus 4 but I can't find them. Anyone got a link?
<Casmo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#SshAccess
<agcalamita> Thanks! Forgot it was under release notes!
<Casmo> No problem. :)
<Akiva-Mobile> will ubuntu touch be using .deb files?
<ali1234> probably
<agcalamita> Now got SSH access and don't know what to do LOL! Time to start looking at the SDK
<rsalveti> ali1234: just updated your mr
<rsalveti> ali1234: would you also mind signing http://www.canonical.com/contributors? you can put me as contact
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: half-way through merging changes upstream - due to bzr and the weird starting point i've tried to do my best to credit individual authors in commits, can't do a 1:1 git
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: oh, sure, I'm actually cleaning it up at this moment :-)
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: you really need to take a look at the nvidia hack though, it looks significantly evil
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: was planning to send the patches later today/tomorrow, but cool you started already
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: yup, goal is to not have it
<Stskeeps> no, as in, it would leak memory like hell :P
<rsalveti> if you prefer I can come up with a merge proposal for the shared stuff first
<Stskeeps> let me see
<Stskeeps> (sec)
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: yeah :-()
<rsalveti> :-)
<Stskeeps> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/llibhybris/view/head:/hybris/common/hooks.c#L148 is completely nonsensical - you malloc a size_t but for what reason?
<Stskeeps> you as in whoever wrote the code :P
<Stskeeps> also, s value is thrown away
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: yup haha, guess it was mike
<matge> daentech: The apps are currently hardcoded
<rsalveti> but yeah, this was just a dirty hack to get something to work with tegra based devices
<Stskeeps> :nod: i've not needed that for the tegra devices i've seen
<rsalveti> kdub got something better to be used with mir, but I'm waiting him to clean that up
<rsalveti> we got a bunch of thread issues with them, seems it's heavily using pthreads internally
<rsalveti> without the hack we can get the shell to work, but I remember mir wasn't working
<rsalveti> after we added some extra check for shared mutex
<Stskeeps> ok
<Stskeeps> but yeah, proposals on merge requests could work
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: how would you like to move this forward?
<Stskeeps> i'm not against two trees where one is meant to be built on android and one on glibc
<daentech> thanks matge, I assumed that would be the case, but I was just hoping :P
<Stskeeps> like it is in the phablet tree
<Stskeeps> ie, hybris/ and compat/
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: yeah, don't like that either
<rsalveti> we could move into a different project/tree, that would be part of the android git tress
<Stskeeps> well, i'm saying i think it's fine, as there's bound to be more in the future
<rsalveti> and just have at libhybris whatever that is relevant for the ubuntu side
<Stskeeps> question is also what's most efficient - maybe it makes sense to seperate out some libs in seperate packages
<Stskeeps> though that may be problematic, too
<rsalveti> yup
<Stskeeps> either way: merge requests that can be reviewed and discussed, that's probably best way forward
<rsalveti> alright
<Stskeeps> the merging i already did should be a good basis
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: do you have that somewhere already?
<rsalveti> I can continue from that
<Stskeeps> github.com/stskeeps/libhybris
<Stskeeps> latest commit regarding _TEXTURE_EXTERNAL_OES may be faulty, but it's just a test case
<rsalveti> great, thanks
<Stskeeps> and while i can disagree on some politics of this entire thing, there'll always be common components that people like you and me have to work together on, no matter the brand or political choices the end product has :P
<Stskeeps> so i'm open to discussions on a technical manner on whatever comes in of patches
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: right, cool, thanks :-)
<ali1234> rsalveti: will sign the CLA, no problem. regarding updating the mr, do i just commit on top and push and it updates it all automatically?
<rsalveti> ali1234: yeah, just create another commit at your own branch and push to the same branch used by the MR
<rsalveti> the MR will then be automatically updated with the new code
<ali1234> cool
<ali1234> "We will be in contact soon" sounds ominous :S
<ali1234> i will await the purple helicopters
<ali1234> (also don't google "purple helicopters" at work)
<rsalveti> lol
<morphis> rsalveti: ping
<rsalveti> morphis: pong
<morphis> rsalveti: I had a look at the compat layer you did for libhybris
<morphis> especially the camera/media part
<rsalveti> right
<morphis> as part as I can judge the android parts are bound to surface flinger, you're planing something to workaround this limitation in the future to utilize it through mir?
<morphis> s/part/far/
<rsalveti> I believe most of the mir specifics will go under ubuntu-platform-api (lp:platform-api), and the code that deal with surface flinger will still be available as it can be useful for testing purposes
<rsalveti> from compat I believe we're now only using camera and media
<rsalveti> the input and surface_flinger seems to be used only by our powerd, to get input data directly and request sf to blank/unblank
<morphis> rsalveti: in detail I saw that the interface of the android libs expecting a ISurfaceTexture interface but didn't looked that much into the details
<morphis> rsalveti: but I am right that with mir surfaceflinger will not be used anymore?
<rsalveti> morphis: yeah, I believe we got people working on migrating to mir already, but afaik the goal is to migrate completely around may
<morphis> hm ok
<BEC> Hello; is there a list of possible devices that will be able to run Ubuntu? or that is planned to port Ubuntu onto?
<BEC> thx
<Casmo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices These are most of the devices that are being ported. :p
<Casmo> And if a device isn't in there, Google might help you find if they're busy working on that specific port as well.
<dank101> hey
<dank101> is there a galaxy expert here
<dank101> (odin)
<ali1234> heh, i found a legit bug :)
<dank101> :O
<dank101> wat is it
<ali1234> validate_device needs the @adb_errors decorator, not detect_device
<ali1234> but now i've separated them, they both need it
<ali1234> to see the bug in action, run phablet-flash -d grouper with no phone connected, and watch it dump the stack :)
<ali1234> this will be fixed shortly :)
<dank101> Device detected as grouper
<dank101> i don't even have a grouper
<ali1234> yeah -d overrides
<rsalveti> ali1234: cool, let me know once you're done with your mr
<ali1234> just need to do one last test through and it's done i think
<dank101> i have a question to anyone who has used odin/heimdall
<ali1234> i have
<ali1234> but i was just copy pasting instructions from CM wiki...
<dank101> do you need all the parts to upload a firmware to a galaxy using heimdall
<dank101> tl;dr if i don't have recovery.img or any other stuff do i need to get those
<dank101> or will heimdall/odin skip that
<ali1234> well that's not how i did it
<ali1234> i flashed CM first, so i had recovery
<ali1234> then i used recovery to flash custom build
<ali1234> i guess you could do it all with heimdall but i don't really know how
<ali1234> what i do know is when you build a custom post you get one zip with all the parts in it except for the armhf rootfs.zip
<ali1234> so in the end you only need to flash two things
<ali1234> i would recommend you just follow CM instructions with regards to getting recovery on the device
<ali1234> and then use that to flash the rest
<ali1234> so - that's flash recovery with heimdall, then flash the two zips with recovery
<ali1234> but if you're talking about galaxy nexus this all does not apply, and i have no idea...
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Anyone that wants to help me get the Samsung Galaxy Tab P1000 supported for Ubuntu Touch preview-version?
<Umeaboy> Just asking.
<ttoine> hello
<ttoine> I have a tuna/maduro 16bg phone
<ali1234> rsalveti: pushed
<rsalveti> ali1234: thanks
<ttoine> I tested Ubuntu phone this week-end and after, reinstalled android. since, I can't call. If i answer, or if I start a call, the phone restart
<ttoine> any idea ?
<dank101> ...
<ali1234> ttoine: sounds bad :/
<dank101> noob questions like that means you shouldn't be using it
<ali1234> what's maguro's real name?
<ali1234> hum... i disagree
<ali1234> if the image broke calling... we need to know
<dank101> but they should know a fix
<dank101> and if it doesn't work
<ali1234> who is "they"
<dank101> the people
<ali1234> read carefully the question
<ali1234> he says calling is broken after going bac to android
<dank101> Oh
<dank101> wait no
<dank101> reinstalled android. since, I can't call. If i answer, or if I start a call, the phone restart
<ali1234> ttoine: can we get some clarification?
<ali1234> calling doesn't work any more after you went back to android?
<dank101> >reinstalled android. since, I can't call
<dank101> >since
<ali1234> i'm reading that as "i tested ubuntu phone this weekend, and after[wards], i reinstalled android. since then, i can't call"
<ttoine> ali1234, what do you want to know ?
<dank101> the after is a period
<dank101> is it Touch or Android
<ttoine> it is a galaxy nexus, code tuna, version maguro
<dank101> nono
<dank101> is the issue in Touch or Android
<dank101> xD
<ttoine> dank101, in android
<ttoine> and i would like to know if this a known issue
<dank101> ttoine, ... well, thats not supposed to happen
<ali1234> ttoine: i've not seen any reports of this but hey, maybe you're the first of many :(
<ali1234> ttoine: do you know how to check IMEI?
<dank101> i think flashing a new ROM then going back to stock should work
<ttoine> since I reinstalled android, I can do anything but phoning
<ttoine> ali1234, no
<ali1234> dial *#06#
<dank101> AHHHH my brain hurts
<ali1234> it will show a number
<ali1234> DONT post the number here
<ali1234> it's supposed to be private
<dank101> if you do
<dank101> be carefuk
<dank101> *careful
<dank101> and get a new plan
<rsalveti> ali1234: added a minor comment there
<ali1234> if the number is like 000000000000 then you have a serious problem
<rsalveti> ali1234: basically we can remove the 'return device' from validate device
<rsalveti> as it's not assigned anymore
<ali1234> rsalveti: ah, good point
<ttoine> ali1234, and what do I do with the imei ?
<ali1234> ttoine: well you need to figure out if it's a valid one basically
<dank101> if it is 0000000000000
<ali1234> but without telling it to anyone
<dank101> then...
<ali1234> if it's all 0 it's definitely not valid
<dank101> go to your carrier
<ali1234> carrier will not help you :(
<ttoine> it is not 0000000
<dank101> and return the device
<ttoine> it seems regular
<dank101> ok good
<ali1234> does it start with a 7?
<dank101> thats goof
<dank101> *good
<ali1234> ttoine: if you look under battery you should see the IMEI printed there. it should match - but sometimes it does not and that is Ok too
<ttoine> ali1234,
<ttoine> no
<ali1234> no?
<ttoine> ali1234, it matches
<ttoine> sorry, wrong window
<ali1234> ok, that's good
<ali1234> in that case i suggest doing a reflash
<ali1234> actually, try wiping cache partition first
<ttoine> ali1234, I just tried, but there is waiting for device in the terminal
<ali1234> did you flash back to stock?
<ttoine> ali1234, I get the image from the link on the howto
<ali1234> that's a yes then
<ali1234> well... i don't really have any more suggestions at this point
<ttoine> I get the same image, hte JDQ39
<ali1234> i bet you need to wipe the cache partition or something, though
<ttoine> how i do that ?
<ali1234> good question... i would just do it from CWM, but then i'm all custom rom'd
<Macer> hello. just wondering about up having a term and a gnu userland
<Macer> will there be apt and gnu type apps?
<ali1234> you have a gnu userland
<Macer> wow nice
<Macer> repos and all with apt?
<ali1234> a terminal will be available at some point
<ali1234> yes
<Macer> that is awesome. thank you
<ttoine> ali1234, CWM ?
<ali1234> sshd if you want
<Macer> well.. not really that
<ali1234> ttoine: clockworkmod recovery
<Macer> don't really need daemons to run on it
<ali1234> Macer: it's best way to access terminal on device currently
<Macer> but that is amazing .. best thing i've heard since maemo heh
<ttoine> ali1234, I don't know about that
<Macer> ah i see
<Macer> yeah i guess that makes sense
<Macer> since no term yet
<Macer> doesn't use xorg either correct?
<ali1234> correct
<Macer> xorg had it coming long ago ;) especially with direct kernel access to the gpu parts
<ali1234> heh, thought i recognized the name from somewhere
<Macer> hopefully someone releases a device with a qwerty
<Macer> a piece of me will die inside if they are all vkb devices
<ali1234> you could get one of those will.i.am keyboard things and write a linux driver for it
<ttoine> is there a way to add a bluetooth keyboard to ubuntu phone ?
<Macer> i just recently bought an e7 just for that purpose
<Macer> ali1234: i'm sure if there is good reception then the qwerty phones will be running amok ;)
<Macer> i can't see a phone with a term without having a qwerty option (or qwertz for ze germans)
<Macer> ubuntu should force germany to use a qwerty heh
<ali1234> ttoine: probably if you can get bluetooth working. should be possible eventually
<Macer> yeah... bt took quite a while with android as well
<Macer> ad-droid :)
<Macer> well.. this is great news.. i know i will jump onboard.. hopefully there is a decent qwerty device that i can use it on out there later
<Macer> thanks for the info
<ttoine> ali1234, need to restart my internet
<ali1234> rsalveti: pushed again :)
<ttoine> I come back if I can't solve the problem
<ali1234> wait
<rsalveti> ali1234: thanks, seems we're only missing the removal from the validate_device method comment
<rsalveti> 41	returns device
<rsalveti> ali1234: mind also removing that?
<ali1234> there's another one
<ali1234> it doesn't even use the parameter in the first place :P
<ali1234> it was only passed in to pass through to detect()
<rsalveti> ali1234: right, even better
<rsalveti> remove everything that's not needed :-)
<ali1234> and the return was invalid anyway since it did device = detect(device_param)
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> only adb is needed it seems
<ali1234> ok, really fixed this time i hope
<ali1234> (if this was git i would definitely squash these silly patches together with a rebase :P)
<rsalveti> I know
<rsalveti> that's the part I hate the most with bzr
<ali1234> argh noooooooo
<ali1234> i forgot to delete it from the call
<ali1234> *facepalm*
<SlickTryingTouch> Can anyone help with this error?: phablet-tools : Depends: python-requests but is not installable ... tried apt-get clean, update, upgrade, clean again ... update again
<popey> SlickTryingTouch: what distro/version you running?
<SlickTryingTouch> @popey Ubuntu 13.04
<popey> apt-cache policy python-requests
<popey> what does that return ?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605996/ is what I get
<SlickTryingTouch> N: Unable to locate package python-rewuest
<gartimusprime> hello
<popey> SlickTryingTouch: sudo apt-get update
<popey> can you pastebin the entire output ?
<SlickTryingTouch> k, did that but ill try again .. and sure
<popey> er
<popey> you mistyped it
<popey> python-rewuest
<popey> it's python-request
<popey> it's python-requests
<popey> :D
<SlickTryingTouch> ok i was wrong about version its 12.04.1 Pango -
<SlickTryingTouch> yeah only on chat, its right on term
<popey> ok
<popey> good to check :D
<SlickTryingTouch> :)
<SlickTryingTouch> If i go to 13.04 would i have a better chance, before mucking around to much?
<popey> python-requests exists in 12.04 too
<SlickTryingTouch> ok
<SlickTryingTouch> PAstebin for apt-get update is : http://pastebin.com/SKPGbyAZ
<popey> thanks
<SlickTryingTouch> no thank you :)
<popey> right
<popey> you dont have universe enabled
<popey> that's why it can't find it
<popey> run software-properties-gtk
<SlickTryingTouch> gah, so simple, ok ill do that ... and thank you so much
<popey> p
<popey> np even
<SlickTryingTouch> @popey Thanks again so much, it is installing now :)
<GregGalNexus> Hi all
<RobbyF> Hi
 * GregGalNexus has just installed ubuntu on his Galaxy Nexus. Can I do anything useful on it yet?
<RobbyF> useful?
<RobbyF> browser sites
<RobbyF> facebook and I think twitter
<RobbyF> camera is functioning
<GregGalNexus> Useful like add apps, libreoffice that sort of thing or is it just a tech demo?
<RobbyF> Just a dev preview. yeah
<GregGalNexus> It looks interesting, a little buggy in places and takes a while to figure stuff out but definitely moving in the right direction :)
<RobbyF> I really love it
<RobbyF> I just need some of the core apps to be more functional then learn how to load them.
<GregGalNexus> I do like the app switching from the right
<Akiva-Mobile> qtcreator... Do you recomend it for a c++ ide?  I hate the UI; it feels so... "Cross Platform" :/
<RobbyF> Is there a quick way to install daily updates of the core-apps? I'm sure this is a ppa available for ubuntu-touch
<dank101> sudo apt-get upgrade
<RobbyF> lol really?
<RobbyF> even if i'm flashing daily images?
<dank101> i think
<dank101> it would be better if someone made a app to run a SHell script to manually install it one by one
<dank101> upgrade is kinda risky
<dank101> can someone help me
<dank101> can i make a Qt program to load a website
<RobbyF> That would make sense to me, but i'm not a programmer/coder/dev.
<dank101> yeah
<dank101> im trying to  make a unoffical hackertyper app
<dank101> because im just that awesome
<dank101> not
<RobbyF> what that exactly
<RobbyF> I'm on it. just button mash?
<dank101> is Qt5 compatible with all the Qt4 imports
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-12
<krabador> ok, now the developer preview works. Now :)
<krabador> Now?
<RobbyF> yes?
<lybeen> hi
<genii-around> Hashcode: Looks like /system/bin/uchroot called from /system/bin/ubuntu_chroot is my issue. I get "clone: Invalid argument"  ... I have an strace if it helps
<genii-around> Hashcode: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606893/
<Hashcode> it's just a script
<genii-around> Hashcode: Yes, but the uchroot it calls at the end is a binary
<Hashcode> Ah yes
<Hashcode> I see
<Hashcode> execve("/system/bin/uchroot", ["/system/bin/uchroot"], [/* 25 vars */]) = 0
<Hashcode> This looks like maybe a kernel issue?
<Hashcode> Did you recompile the kernel w/ the new options set?
<genii-around> Hashcode: Not yet. I got the latest dated cm-10.1-XXXXXX-UNOFFICIAL-solana.zip going, then manually copied the files which were unique from phablet-20130301-cm_solana.zip over. Then I copied the files from the armhf zipfile over to /data/ubuntu  and tried to manually run it from there in terminal emulator
<Hashcode> Oh nm
<Hashcode> That should have the right kernel in it
<Hashcode> er
<Hashcode> phablet has the right kernel in it
<Hashcode> don't change the /system/etc/kexec/kernel file.
<genii-around> OK
<Hashcode> it's different from the cm one
 * genii-around makes more coffee and goes to investigate more
<genii-around> Hashcode: I rebooted the phone , it seemed to boot but screen went black. I'm in by adb shell now. Looks everything's running and there's just no graphics. /data/ubuntu/var/log/upstart/udev-fallback-graphics.log   indicates it's looking for a nonexistent module
<doomlord> i've heard that ubuntu-on-arm has 3-finger drag... how many multitouch gestures does it have?
<doomlord> does it have things like pinch for "expo" or "scale" and so on
<doomlord> 4 fingers etcc
<Nimble> I know pinching works for scaling
<doomlord> when i say 'scale' i mean the compiz plugin
<doomlord> what makes a mac laptop awesome is the trackpad gestures for desktop management ... I hope ubuntu on touchscreen-laptops & tablets can eventually match it
<Nimble> there are trackpad gestures for unity
<Nimble> but it depends a lot on if support has been put in for each specific trackpad
<doomlord> i've got 2finger scrolling on my laptop yes
<Nimble> no, I'm talking about 3 finger and 4 finger stuff
<Nimble> support for mine was put into 13.04 but I can't figure out how to get it in 12.10
<doomlord> i know my laptop hardware doesn't do 3/4 fingers unfortunately
<doomlord> sounds nice
<doomlord> i found myslef using 3finger drag alot on the mac
<Nimble> I use a lot of 3/4 finger gestures on windows
<Nimble> so I'd like to have it on ubuntu too because I use it way more often
<doomlord> where linux "keeps up" for me is 'focus follows mouse', which i much prefer
<doomlord> (even with globalmenu i find focus follows mouse is still useful. i just move the currnet windows up if i want to use the menu)
<Nimble> hm
<doomlord> its fast for switching windows on a trackpad
<doomlord> desktop switching from moving off the edge can sometimes be ok too
<Nimble> I like to use the workspaces
<IanWizard-Cloud> I don't see anyone in here I recognize...
 * IanWizard-Cloud says, realizing that he's been out of the circles far too long.
<doomlord> i'm not regular here
<doomlord> i only dropped by when ubuntu-touch was released and check occasionally
<dholbach> good morning
<Art-X> morning
<Art-X> I was wondering if canonical will release a continued version of the source instead of a preview any time soon?
<ogra_> Art-X, how do you mean ?
<ogra_> Art-X, all source code is available in public branches since the demo was released ... and there are daily images to test the progress
<Art-X> ah, I'm sorry, I'm not developing on it at the moment, but planning to..
<ogra_> Art-X, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute should have links to all the sources
<Art-X> ogra_, ok.. thank you :-) I'll have a look at that
<ogra_> (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview for userspace ... pahblet.ubuntu.com for the android layer)
<ogra_> everything you dont find in either of them comes from the ubuntu archive
<ogra_> oh, and i think there was recently a new project formed for the core apps
<Art-X> ogra_, interesting :-) do you know anything about the status of the core apps?
<Art-X> there isn't much info on the wiki about that
<Art-X> well alot of info
<Art-X> but not the actual progress
<Art-X> I stand corrected
<Art-X> didn't click far enough..
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> there ois a wikipage for everything
<MrNerd> Heyyy
<Hazza> sup
<MrNerd> http://pastebin.com/T13grZP0 whats this mean?
<MrNerd> How is everyone?
<Hazza> good - not sure bout logcat sorry - whats wrong?
<MrNerd> No one can boot and thats what they get.
<MrNerd> So im trying to clear things up
<Hazza> on one at all can boot at the moment?
<MrNerd> A few can
<Hazza> *no
<MrNerd> Like 2 other besides myself have gotten it
<Hazza> using daily yer?
<MrNerd> No.
<Hazza> well that was erupt
<MrNerd> Sorry
<MrNerd> Backing up apps
<Hazza> no all good
<MrNerd> Since i bricked my phone i cant help much atm.
<Hazza> you bricked your galaxy?
<Hazza> I didn't think it was possible
<MrNerd> I dont have a galaxy.
<MrNerd> I ported it
<MrNerd> Over to evo lte
<MrNerd> Didn't matter
<Hazza> how did you brick
<MrNerd> Not flashing the rom.
<Hazza> so you bricked a phone by not flashing a rom?
<MrNerd> It doesnt matter. How i did it thats  not the issue.
<Hazza> I'm just asking??
<MrNerd> Its not important.
<MrNerd> I dont like explaining it 70 times.
<Hazza> ok, its all good
<dholbach> rsalveti, do you know how the changelog idea is coming along? maybe we should have a quick chat later on about it?
<kevinwincott> has anyone installed touch on an transformer 101?
<Namidairo> lol
<kevinwincott> i have a spare one lying around and wanted to give it a try, i use Ubuntu reguarly but have never played with Android before
<ogra_> kevinwincott, yup, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dun1982> Hi, is there anyone else working with gt-p6800?
<dun1982> or owning it?
<kevinwincott> thanks ogra,
<dun1982> And is it possible to run ubuntu-touch in any exynos4 based device at the moment? Is the i9100 working at the moment?
<ogra_> dun1982, according to the wiki thats you ?!?
<dun1982> Yes, I know :)
<dun1982> And I added myself there as well, the question was, is there anyone _else_:)
<dun1982> well, the answer i9300 was found from xda :)
<mainerror> 'lo
<mainerror> ogra_: Regarding your email on the armel question, I'd be surprised if you'd still support true i386 systems post 3.8.2 :D
<mainerror> Well, not surprised but I'd sure love to see how. hehe
<ogra_> hehe, yeah
<ogra_> but we also dropped i486 and non PAE arches
<ogra_> (so even old pentium wont work anymore)
<Namidairo> because everyone ran one of those
<lilstevie> oldest system I have laying around is a p4
<lilstevie> and that is EM64T capable
<dun1982> lilstevie: No amiga500 or likes?
<dun1982> p4 is quite new if you ask me...
<lilstevie> dun1982, in stock? no
<lilstevie> dun1982, about 4 years ago I cleaned house and ditched all my antiquated hardware
<mainerror> dun1982: "new" is relative, especially in the hardware world.
<dun1982> or I might be already too old :)
<dun1982> If I regard p4 a new design still :)
<mainerror> heh
<dun1982> The oldest x86 hardware still laying around for me is 2005 bought Centrino laptop.
<dun1982> The olders ppc hardware laying around still is this buffalo terastation nas from 2006 or 2007.
<lilstevie> dun1982, see your oldest x86 hardware is same era as mine :p
<dun1982> lilstevie: well, as I said in x86, ppc world :)
<dun1982> in arm it goes to closed 2000sh, and with z80 you can quess where that goes :)
<dun1982> closed => closer
<lilstevie> tbh I do have a laptop in pieces that I never think about :p
<lilstevie> ibook g4
<dun1982> it is good that you do not think about it :)
<lilstevie> :p
<dun1982> but anyway, good hardware for it's era.
<lilstevie> absolute oldest thing with a cpu I have though is my original v1 playstation 1
<dun1982> I think my little bro is still using his ibook g4 :)
<lilstevie> the g4 was my friends, she used it up until 2 or 3 years ago, when someone drunkenly tripped over the charging cable and cracked the lcd
<dun1982> Hm... I have still in original package my Sega MegaDrive, which went bad when Playstation 1 was released of course :)
<lilstevie> I miss my megadrive
<dun1982> I never did use nintendo or playstation (still wont use those two brands). I mainly game with Pc and Xbox :)
<doomlord> lilstevie, did you have to get rid of it ?
<lilstevie> I did at one point have a mint condition Atari 2600 too, no idea where that disappeared to
<lilstevie> doomlord, yeah, one day in the late 90's it just stopped working
<doomlord> is FPGA emulation an option that appeals
<lilstevie> lol not really anymore, I no longer have any cartridges for it
<infernonordost> hello
<infernonordost> hello
<infernonordost> can i flashing ubuntu touch for htc?
<smartboyhw> infernonordost, what phone?
<smartboyhw> There might be ports
<infernonordost> htc one xl
<infernonordost> today i have ubuntu 12.04 normal via vnc on my htc
<traxmac> How can you tell what image you are running?
<tsdgeos> there is something in etc i think
<tsdgeos> forgot the exact path
 * tsdgeos is not very useful
<traxmac> ok
<payloadd> grep -R $something /etc # where $something is something tsdgeos still remembers which must be near the line you are searching for
<payloadd> like "image" "version" or some possible image names
<tsdgeos> traxmac: buildstamp
<tsdgeos> /etc/buildstamp
<traxmac> ok
<tsdgeos> root@localhost:/etc# cat buildstamp
<tsdgeos> acubens Fri, 01 Mar 2013 05:23:11 +0000
<tsdgeos> manhattan-quantal-armhf-20130301-1
<tsdgeos> this is my non updated nexus7
<traxmac> mine is base also
<traxmac> do you see that connected using adb shell?
<rsalveti> dholbach: it is, waiting on a change to be done at jenkins so I'm able to grab the rootfs manifest
<dholbach> rsalveti, do you have a bug report or something for it? :)
<rsalveti> dholbach: not actually, kind of depending on mmrazik|lunch :-)
<dholbach> hey mmrazik :)
<mmrazik> rsalveti: oh..srry.. forgot about that e-mail :-/
<dholbach> we're talking about image changelogs in case you need some context
<rsalveti> mmrazik: sure, np :-)
<rsalveti> hm, our daily failed as well
<rsalveti> probably due the dns issues
<mmrazik> rsalveti: so all that I need to do is to scp the additional file?
<rsalveti> mmrazik: yes
<mmrazik> rsalveti: done. Should I just rebuild the last build to try it?
<mmrazik> rsalveti: I tried the scp command locally and it seems to work
<rsalveti> mmrazik: cool, just trigger a ibs_sync to see
<mmrazik> rsalveti: actually...
<mmrazik> rsalveti: this is the last step:
<mmrazik>     scp $tar $target_builder:images
<mmrazik> should I do the same with the manifest?
<rsalveti> yes
<rsalveti> otherwise I cannot get the file at our builder
<rsalveti> mmrazik: did you find what was the issue with the dns server?
<mmrazik> rsalveti: not really. It wasn't on our side. It looks like the bootspeed testing (done by platform qa team) was modifying the DNS in a way it broke it
<mmrazik> rsalveti: ibs_sync now failed because of DNS :-/
<rsalveti> argh =\
<dholbach> hum... what can we do about the dns thing?
<mmrazik> dholbach: I'm trying to ping retoaded
<mmrazik> dholbach: it looks different from yesterday (but it might be the same cause)
<mmrazik> argh
<NazMir`> hello
<NazMir`> I'm trying to add ubuntu core apps ppa on my device
<NazMir`> and I get the following error "sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found"
<NazMir`> I'm ssh'ing via usb
<NazMir`> can anybody let me know whats missing?
<ogra_`> NazMir`, add it manually to /etc/apt/sources.list (and add the gpg key manually too) or install the software-properties-common package
<NazMir`> ogra_ thanks for the tip.
<NazMir`> ogra_`: It worked. Much appreciate the help.
<mmrazik> rsalveti: AFAICS ibs_sync now syncs the manifest (except the DNS errors; I workarounded for now by using an IP address)
<rsalveti> mmrazik: thanks, will try another build then for the touch image
<frdbrn> hello! i need help with RAZR XT910. I have installed like this tutorial and do not start the system. Only black screen.
<frdbrn> here is the link
<frdbrn> http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/11409-rommotorola-razr-ubuntu-touch-preview-0301-alpha-update-2/
<rsalveti> awe_: so, at aosp google uses just one wpa_supplicant repo (one for 6 and one for 8)
<rsalveti> awe_: at cyanogen there's also https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_external_wpa_supplicant_8_ti/commits/cm-10.1
<rsalveti> which seems to be used by the omap devices (kfire)
<gianguido> hi chan
<rsalveti> but for the rest of the proprietary builds, there's no easy way to find out as they can customize and ship only the binaries
<rsalveti> so in theory we can just check and make sure we're in sync with the public 8 based repo
<rsalveti> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_external_wpa_supplicant_8/commits/cm-10.1
<ogra_`> cant we use ours instead and turn off wpa_supplicant on the android side ?
<gianguido> who is working on i9300? because on the wiki there's still my name :)
<ogra_`> it is definitely not in use on my SGS2 here
<ogra_`> (since i load the dhd module on the ubuntu side in mine) ...
<ogra_`> and it works just fine that way
<rsalveti> ogra_`: we're using ours, we're just checking for incompatibilities
<awe_> rsalveti, yea... that's what I found, but I'd seen a reference somewhere to vendor ( eg. Broadcom ) specific wpa_suppl libraries, and wasn't sure if on actual devices... the version(s) could be different than what's in the AOSP tree
<rsalveti> due different versions
<ogra_`> ah
<rsalveti> there are indeed a few hardware specific libs
<awe_> rsalveti, I guess we could just run wpa_supplicant -v on a stock device.  ;)-
<rsalveti> let me get the link
<Logan_Lecter> hello all
<awe_> I'll take a look on my personal phone
<rsalveti> awe_: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_hardware_broadcom_wlan.git;a=tree;f=bcmdhd/wpa_supplicant_8_lib;h=fe9dc1d1c0d0c0f9301960e9fc89fa104456f441;hb=refs/heads/phablet-10.1
 * awe_ isn't as brave as rsalevti and isn't yet running touch full-time on his own phone
<Logan_Lecter> I have a little trouble when I build for ubuntu mobile
<awe_> ahhhhhh
<awe_> thanks rsalveti!
<Logan_Lecter> bash: dh_make: command not found
<rsalveti> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_hardware_broadcom_wlan.git;a=tree;f=bcm4329/wpa_supplicant_8_lib;h=d3851716d855e10a7cd9ef5a41db75f73a4fd16c;hb=refs/heads/phablet-10.1
<rsalveti> awe_: for qcom http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_hardware_qcom_wlan.git;a=tree;f=qcwcn/wpa_supplicant_8_lib;h=d573fffaf2cf867ea8f7d6a8d966f02e7c74f8e8;hb=refs/heads/phablet-10.1
<Logan_Lecter> I do not know what to do
<awe_> rsalveti, yea.. that's the missing special sauce
<gianguido> Logan_Lecter, when this error comes out?
<awe_> haven't worked down in the guts of wpa_suppl in awhile.... I'm pretty sure this is the cause of our poor 5G bandwidth performance
<awe_> CRDA was a bit of a red herring
<awe_> we may need to ship both versions...and do some runtime detection
<rsalveti> yeah
<Logan_Lecter> when i clicked build c++ projet on ubuntu devices
<Logan_Lecter> and when i clicked on only run i have a other error
<Logan_Lecter> he told me : you are not root
<gianguido> mh
<Logan_Lecter> gianguido: mh ?
<gianguido> Logan_Lecter, i'm searching... dh_make is useful when you want to make deb packages
<gianguido> did you installed it? is named "dh-make"
<Logan_Lecter> i do not want
<Logan_Lecter> just launch my apps in my device
<Logan_Lecter> but if it's necesseray why not
<gianguido> to deploy apps to your device, you firstly need to build a deb package to install
<gianguido> ;)
<Logan_Lecter> ok i test thx ;)
<gianguido> let us know
<Logan_Lecter> gianguido: it's not possible
<gianguido> what Logan_Lecter
<Logan_Lecter> sudo don't work on openssh connection
<Logan_Lecter> "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<dholbach> awe_, thanks for the update
<Logan_Lecter> my log : http://pastebin.com/ZkQ3YcmN
<DaBaang> hi
<DaBaang> do we have a port for HP Touchpad that I could build?
<awe_> dholbach, ;)-
 * DaBaang looking for HP Touchpad port
<gianguido> DaBaang, have you seen the devices port wiki page?
<DaBaang> which one gianguido?
<gianguido> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<DaBaang> yes I have but it doesn't list Touchpad
<dun1982> DaBaang: Be the man then and port it :)
<dun1982> or woman or what ever you are :)
<gianguido> or llama
<DaBaang> working on it :)
<gianguido> great!
<DaBaang> a man of course
<dun1982> For example, I have failed 2 weeks with my p6800
<dun1982> But I still try...
<DaBaang> just need some pointers on setting up the vendor tree
<DaBaang> got all the blobs, kernel etc in place...
<DaBaang> don't know where to look to go further
<dun1982> So you can build the image with the guide then?
<gianguido> DaBaang, read the guide?
<dun1982> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<DaBaang> yes
<DaBaang> need to setup the "lunch <profile>"
<dun1982> So you have the image in your <ubuntu-touch repository>/out/target ... and you have the md5 and zip-file?
<DaBaang> is there any git repo available for another device that I could look at as an example?
<dun1982> no information, try xda
<DaBaang> not yet, I have to build first using brunch
<dun1982> so basically, you do not have device nor kernel configurations yet?
<DaBaang> what device you working on dun1982? and github repo of yours to check out?
<dun1982> ie. you are looking what to put into .repo/manifest.xml ?
<dun1982> I work with p6800
<dun1982> The problem with that particular device is that it does not have profile in Cyanogenmod 10.1 directly.
<gianguido> DaBaang, your device is officially supported by cm, right?
<dun1982> So I had to fork the kernel soruces as my own repository and fork another for device and set them up.
<daentech> DaBaang, have you looked here? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2175277
<DaBaang> I have put in all that needed to go into manifest.xml but in addition need to put the vendor tree
<DaBaang> yes, touchpad is officially supported by CM
<dun1982> Then I had to read in what bits and pieces I need from there to get my first build to run. After that I try to get it to boot (where I am failing currently).
<DaBaang> let me check that thread...
<daentech> I believe in the thread it's being built using Evervolv source. I don't know how well it would work with CM10/10.1
<dun1982> No need, what you essentially need is the kernel and the device row's (2 pcs for manifest.xml).
<DaBaang> yes, I have gone through that thread, it just has the already built zip files. I am trying to do the same
<DaBaang> and what do I select from the long list to execute lunch?
<daentech> On the second page there appear to now be rough instructions
<dun1982> I had the same issue and I had to work quite hard with github for searching any other projects that. Luckily I found 3 months old cm10.1 port which was saddly not supported by CM10.1 out of the box.
<dun1982> What is the thread you are refering to?
<DaBaang> the same one ... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2175277
<DaBaang> let me dig into it some more, tks dun1982
<dun1982> What is the device code for hp touchpad?
<DaBaang> its "tenderloin"
<dun1982> This should be working for your device as a starting point: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_hp_tenderloin/tree/jellybean
<dun1982> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/hp-kernel-tenderloin/tree/ics for kernel (I cannot find newer version for Kernel...)
<DaBaang> yeah, I have that in the manifest
<dun1982> So the lines that you put into .repo/manifest.xml would be then...
<k1l> the problem is that the hp touchpad didnt ship with android. so the android support is not fully given
<DaBaang> yes
<DaBaang> so I have to gather the pieces like: CyanogenMod/android_hardware_atheros_wlan
<DaBaang> and : TheMuppets/proprietary_vendor_hp
<DaBaang> after that a "repo sync"
<dun1982> DaBaang:  <project path="device/hp/tenderloin" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_hp_tenderloin" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/jellybean" />
<dun1982>  <project path="kernel/hp/tenderloin" name="CyanogenMod/hp-kernel-tenderloin" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/ics" />
<dun1982> </manifest>
<dun1982> Try first get it to build. Start adding new components after that to kernel.
<DaBaang> and what do I select from the list that comes up with "lunch"
<dun1982> What list?
<dun1982> You put those two items to your .repo/manifest.xml
<dun1982> Then you run repo sync
<DaBaang> then?
<dun1982> Then you go to device/hp/tenderloin and run the extract-tidbits.sh
<DaBaang> ok, done
<DaBaang> next
<dun1982> then you go back to repo root
<dun1982> and you write . build/envsetup.sh
<dun1982> And then brunch tenderloin
<dun1982> If you get error, check that you have latest openjdk-installed.
<dun1982> It is not installed by default in new ubuntu-desktop-installation.
<DaBaang> oh I see... I was trying to do run lunch that gave me a long list of options to choose from
<dun1982> Then you should start seeing a long list of warnings and errors when the build environment tries to build your image.
<dun1982> But I'm at that point now when I try to figure out how to get the damn image to boot :)
<DaBaang> ok, let me work on that, ty dun1982
<dun1982> But I'm now off to home.
<daentech> There is a jellybean kernel for tenderloin: https://github.com/jcsullins/hp-kernel-tenderloin/tree/jellybean
<dun1982> np.
<daentech> I don't know what state it is in, I'm afraid, though
<DaBaang> that kernel from jcsullins should be good to go. That guy is a genius
 * DaBaang stepping out ...
<penster> has the OS been sped up on phones or become more stable?
<janimo> ogra_, dailies are still quantal as that's what the PPAs are at?
<ogra_> janimo, right
<mhall119> popey: what's the right mailing list for core apps development now?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps
<popey> that one
<mhall119> thanks
<ogra_> penster, for me it is faster than android (but it is like that since day one here)
<popey> we should make that more obvious on the wiki
<mhall119> popey: is the design team watching that one?
<mhall119> popey: on my TODO
<penster> ogra, which phone did you install the os on
<ogra_> penster, samsung SGS2
<Ngtrieuvi92> how about HTC HD2?
<penster> ogra, thats great! I used it with a galaxy nexus and it kept freezing
<popey> yes mhall119
<ogra_> well, they should be largely the same feature wise (ram CPU power etc ... ) though the nexus is an OMAP
<Hashcode> Runs fine on the OMAPs I support.
<mhall119> popey: cool, thanks
<ogra_> Hashcode, yeah, i wouldnt expect it to be any worse or better on OMAPs than on exynos
<Hashcode> A lot of it is the kernel / GPU drivers
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> still though, we dont even run 10% of stuff a std. android would run ...
<ogra_> so i'm surprised to hear its stuttery for anyone
<Hashcode> That's sort of my point
<Hashcode> If the device itself has hacked in gpu stuff
<Hashcode> it won't run well regardless.
<ogra_> the nexus is one of our official ones
<Hashcode> oh
<Hashcode> right.
<ogra_> so i wouldnt expect hackery there :)
<Hashcode> My stuff runs newer drivers than the GNex
<ogra_> i would rather expect my SGS2 to misbehave
<Hashcode> for PVR
<Hashcode> true
<ogra_> (which it does if using the latest mali driver btw... but its falwless with the former version which i currently use)
<ogra_> *flawless
<Hashcode> is that a kernel interaction issue w/ the newer mali driver?
<Hashcode> Like it needs 3.4 or something?
<ogra_> no, it runs fine but has massive font rendering probs
<Hashcode> bizarre
<ogra_> you get garbled fonts on all devices using the latest mali it seems ... at least thats what i heard from the other samsung ports
<ogra_> rolling back one version fixes it though ...
 * ogra_ wrote his first xda post today ... 
<ogra_> actually the first forum post in my life :)
<Hashcode> Hah
<ogra_> (and it is as painful as i imagined)
<Hashcode> I feel bad for you :P
<popey> mhall119: someone left a comment on your blog that the bug trackers for some core apps were not enabled, so he couldn't file bugs on them. Just fixed that.
<mhall119> popey: awesome thanks! one thing off my todo list for today
<popey> ☺
<krabador> ok, the developer prevew works right finally on i9100. Then? :D
<ogra_> krabador, well, i'm trying to give to forum guys my working wifi setup to integrate ...
<ogra_> (would take minutes on IRC ... but in the forum it seems to take a while :P )
<ogra_> but yeah, with rolled back mali driver and proper wiif setup there should be a working image soon
<krabador> ogra_, i really hope it. i know that normal users are annoying with ever the same questions/requests/stuff, but i really want to leave android on i9100 the soonest than possible
<krabador> ogra_, you patched wifi , supporting wep/wpa and hidden ssid?
<ogra_> well, i use the latest zip from the xda thread linked at the devices wikipage ... and added a /data/local/userinit.sh to it that loads the wifi module ... just trying to get them to move that line into the proper init.rc
<krabador> great, and you experienced some wifi settings?
<ogra_> i dont have any hidden SSID networks here ... so i cant tell
<krabador> ok
<ogra_> but WPA2 works fine with my visible net
<janimo> popey, mhall119 I l know it is a wiki so all can edit but is anyone sort of in charge of it and spending time on it? I'd like to suggest making the device wiki have a column to CM's corresponding wikipage when the device is supported by CM as well
<janimo> and maybe list all CM supported devices with blank lines where there is no support or WIP for Ubuntu Touch
<ogra_> janimo, you mean the per device subpages ?
<mhall119> janimo: I'd be okay with that, maybe make the column not CM-specific though
<janimo> ogra_, I may have missed that. I mean a one table overview that I saw, which I had to scan for device names and compare to CMs similar large table to see what the correspondence is and whcich CM devices are not yet suported by UT
<ogra_> there is a WIP table at the bottom, but the working ports all have a subpage per device each ... with all teeh links etc
<ogra_> a link to the CM database is on the portin wikipage
<ogra_> *Porting
<janimo> so there are a number of devices in CM or otherwise which are not yet supported but are hard to find  - this is for getting an overview of where we stand - someone with a specific device does not care about any other and goes about their porting
<ogra_> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Devices
<ogra_> thats linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ogra_> we should probably link that too on the Devices page, not sure
<janimo> ogra_, well yes, That DB has all the dozens of CM supported devices. What would be useful is a column in each row of that CM db (or a mirror of it in our wiki) containing its UT status
<ogra_> well, feel free ...
<janimo> I was asked to pick a device to learn porting on and it is difficult to find one that is in CM (or elsewhere in Android land) but not in UT as the tables need to bge diffed line by line
<janimo> ogra_, the 'feel free' part I understand, that is how I started my request, was wondering though if anyone has the task of gardening the wiki and a bug queue where this could be also ... well queued :)
<ogra_> well, i know that dholbach changed it from a table to have subpages per device ... not sure if he has a grand master plan beyond that
<dholbach> janimo, up until now the folks who ported updated the pages
<dholbach> janimo, I don't know of any bug queue
<dholbach> but it'd certainly be nice to have some more concrete tracking information
<janimo> dholbach, thanks
<janimo> rsalveti, is the recovery image different from plain CWM?
<ogra_> it has an ubuntu wallpaper :)
<ogra_> at least in that respect its different
<matzipan1ni> is the ubuntu music app meeting going on?
<DanielHolm> matzipan1ni: nope. none showed up. I've been waiting for the hangout invitation
<matzipan> DanielHolm: well... we still have to wait for canonical to release their music app, so we can get working
<DanielHolm> matzipan: I cant see why we should wait for them to release their app? the thing with this project is to work on an music app together With them. this app will be the app in Ubuntu Touch -hopefylly, and if we actually make it right.
<DanielHolm> matzipan: you are free to e-mail me, or use the mail list. But now I have to go. Cheers
<matzipan> DanielHolm: because i am guessing they put a lot of work in the design of the application, and it will be a pain to merge whatever we have working into whatever they have working
<matzipan> although, on another note... we will have to merge anyway... so it's just a matter of when
<rsalveti> janimo: we got one change there to support our autodeploy script
<rsalveti> janimo: but you can use CWM if you prefer
<ogra_> but you wont get the shiny ubuntu wallpaper !
<janimo> rsalveti, I was wondering about the autodeploy bit as I hadn't seen that before. So plain SWM does not have such a feature?
<rsalveti> janimo: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/phablet-10.1
<rsalveti> ogra_: that as well :-)
<rsalveti> janimo: it does, but it only supports one zip at a time
<rsalveti> we need to flash 2 (android + ubuntu)
<ogra_> (it was actually the one thing that told me that *something* had worked, even though the device didnt properly boot after flashing)
<rsalveti> haha :-)
<ogra_> and indeed i had ignored that i would have called it autodeploy.zip the first time i tried :)
<ogra_> *would have to call it
<Dan> How do you execute basic ubuntu programs that are in /data/ubuntu/usr/bin ?
<Dan> can you do it from the adb shell?
<Dan> cause I would like to try and install the daily ppa for the ubuntu core apps
<rsalveti> Dan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Shell
<janimo> ogra_, I am looking at the Image building section of the wiki, it suggestst things go into raring in the next few days. Is that still a valid statement with 13.04 happening and freezes in effect?
<rsalveti> janimo: well, we're still discussing, but we want to push some stuff already to raring
<rsalveti> but we need/want to be on top of raring soon
<janimo> rsalveti, for images to build on raring all of it needs to be there though right?
<rsalveti> so we can have our CI running as soon as the next cycle opens
<rsalveti> janimo: right, but we don't necessarily want to push everything at this moment, due the freeze
<rsalveti> I'd say we'll probably end up having a ppa based on raring, with less packages than we have now for quantal
<rsalveti> so we can then remove the ppa once the raring +1 is opened for dev
<janimo> rsalveti, thanks
<ogra_> janimo, well, rsalveti is a slacker, that "will go into raring" was written two weeks ago and we still dont have stable images :P
<janimo> ogra_, it was written in a time of great enthusiasm when we thought we were rolling :)
<ogra_> heh
<janimo> we're so 2004 still :(
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, someone had the idea to put vUDS in the middle
<ogra_> rsalveti, silly people, tsk
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> and yeah, we thought it'd roll
 * ogra_ never thought that rolling thing would fly 
<ogra_> but then i at least expected us to not have 13.04 ..
<ogra_> and no freezes
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> rsalveti, do we have documented somewhere that people need to bzr pull manually for the bzr bits in their git repo ?
<ogra_> i just saw some guys mention that the browser doesnt start for them, i suspect they build from an outdated tree
<rsalveti> not so sure
<rsalveti> yeah, it's not working for me either
<rsalveti> that's a different bug
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> funny, i only apt-get update the phabelt side regulary ... still have a working browser
<rsalveti> let me flash the latest to make sure it's still happening there
<ogra_> though i havent upgraded today
<ogra_> we definitely should have a howto for people to keep their repo up to date though
<rsalveti> yup
<ogra_> if there is actually more involved than regulary calling repo sync
<rsalveti> argh, 23k/s
<mibofra> hi rsalveti :)
<rsalveti> mibofra: hey
<rsalveti> not sure it's a problem with cdimage, my router is kind of unstable today
<rsalveti> let me reboot it
<rsalveti> no fun still :-(
<krabador> ogra_, then, later an almost working wifi and 4210 new driver, browser and gmail are gone...
<ali1234> gmail is a web app so no surprises there
<janimo> rsalveti, multiple device builds should be possible without a make clean between right by reusing the out/common parts?
<rsalveti> janimo: you'll only share the host part I believe
<rsalveti> yeah, there's something wrong with the browser
<rsalveti> I'm trying to download the latest image but my network is slow as hell today
<krabador> ogra_, oh, what abount gsm calls on i9100?
<krabador> rsalveti, it's a canonical strategy...
<krabador> you're network i mean :)
<pleasework> does anyone know what filesystem ubuntu touch uses?
<krabador> pleasework, fat32
<krabador> pleasework, i'm joking
<rsalveti> pleasework: ext4
<pleasework> ha..ok
<ali1234> actually, it uses whatever the phone "normally" uses
<rsalveti> true
<traxmac> is the browser totally broken on todays build?
<rsalveti> yup
<Casmo> Yep.
<rsalveti> bfiller: if you get a change to look at it ^
<rsalveti> I'm still downloading the image
<Casmo> Hehe, I'm currently buying a secondary SGSII (With a broken screen xD) so I can use that for developing needs :>
<traxmac> do you install a new build every day or use apt-get to update?
<Casmo> Install the new build.
<traxmac> ok
<bl4de> hi guys...how can request merging code for the calendar-app?
<rsalveti> hm, browser is working fine, maybe the renaming caused the issue
<bl4de> rsalveti, can you help me?
<rsalveti> bl4de: you mean how can you propose your code to be merged?
<rsalveti> yeah, seems the renaming didn't reach the shell =\
<rsalveti> let me fix that
<bl4de> rsalveti, I'm new to the ubuntu development cycle, and I want to join to the team...I have added some functionalities to the calendar app, and I want to know if and how can I propose my code to be merged into app code :)
<rsalveti> bl4de: right, I believe the calendar-app code lives at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev
<rsalveti> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<rsalveti> so, for you to propose changes, you need to start from this branch, commit something locally with bzr (bzr commit -m "commit message") and then propose a merge request
<bl4de> rsalveti, yes yes, I have already branched and edited the code, but I want to upload it and propose :)
<rsalveti> you can do that easily by pushing your branch to launchpad, like "bzr push lp:~yourusername/+junk/yourbranchname"
<rsalveti> if you're part of the team you can also push to lp:~yourusername/ubuntu-calendar-app/branchname
<bl4de> Found the problem :)
<bl4de> in the wiki, the "+junk" part is missing :)
<rsalveti> mhall119: might be able to help you better as well :-)
<bl4de> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/DevelopmentGuide
<rsalveti> let me check
<rsalveti> bl4de: yeah, because it's trying to match the branch with the project
<rsalveti> what is the error you're getting when using lp:~<your_launchpad_username>/ubuntu-calendar-app/<unique_branch_name> ?
<krabador> please developers... fix the browser, and the gsm calls...that i can install on my i9100, i'm very android annoyed.
<rsalveti> I should have the fix for the browser later today
<rsalveti> the gsm might be device specific
<bl4de> rsalveti, "bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "bzr push lp:~alessandrofac93/ubuntu-calendar-app/selectable-days""
<mhall119> bl4de: if you're pushing a project branch, use the project name instead of +junk
<rsalveti> mhall119: that should have worked, shouldn't?
<bfiller> rsalveti: browser probably broken because package name change? maybe new shell and others didn't get released
<bl4de> mhall119, but bzr (used from Qt creator) is giving me the error I posted to rsalveti
<rsalveti> bfiller: yeah, the rename was done only at the browser itself
<rsalveti> bfiller: looking at the shell now
<mhall119> bl4de: ah, maybe qtcreator isn't using the same bzr
<mhall119> bl4de: try if from the terminal
<bl4de> mhall119, yes, now I try from the teminal...
<bl4de> :)
<bfiller> rsalveti: I approved release MR's for the other related packages - webapps-demo, build config. Was an MR for the shell but I didn't see it
<bl4de> yes, from the console it works :)
<mhall119> bl4de: ok, so qtcreator must have it's own bzr then, weird
<rsalveti> bfiller: seems it was merged, just not released https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet
<mhall119> bl4de: you could maybe do it from qtcreator if you replaced 'lp:' with 'bzr+ssh://launchpad.net/'
<bfiller> rsalveti: yup, I see that
<krabador> rsalveti, great, than tomorrow i've some great news. i would ask you a thing : cm10.1 for now is the driver base for UbuntuTouch, but for exemple , i9100 isn't properly supported, for many reasons. can developers use sources from samsung , that delivered official sources of jb for i9100 ?
<bfiller> rsalveti: let me do an MR for release
<rsalveti> bfiller: cool, I can approve it
<bl4de> mhall119, maybe...anyhow I pushed it correctly :)
<rsalveti> bfiller: hm, the mr also did a release
<rsalveti> bfiller: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/revision/451
<rsalveti> maybe issue with jenkins
<bfiller> rsalveti: didn't make it to ppa
<rsalveti> bfiller: yeah, will just push by hand for now
<rsalveti> so we can get this fixed
<bfiller> rsalveti: ok thanks
<rsalveti> 1.60 wasn't released either
<rsalveti> let me check jenkins
<bl4de> guys, if I want to get last changes from a remote branch to my branch, which command should I give?
<mhall119> bzr pull <remote_branch>
<mhall119> if it says you've diverged (your branch has changes and the remote one has changes), you'll need to run: bzr merge <remote_branch>
<rsalveti> krabador: can, it's just that's more work :-)
<krabador> rsalveti, oh, great, i supposed that ubuntu touche would need only cm10.1 bloat
<bl4de> Woops >:(
<rsalveti> Saviq: who is taking care of the qml-phone-shell package now?
<rsalveti> bfiller: ^
<bfiller> rsalveti: Saviq and co
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> latest ci failed at jenkins when running the test cases
<rsalveti> 	  1 - tst_QmlTests (SEGFAULT)
<rsalveti> and at the ppa due lack of dependencies
<rsalveti> ImportError: No module named distutils.sysconfig
<rsalveti> CMake Error at tests/autopilot/CMakeLists.txt:6 (install):
<bfiller> mzanetti: any ideas? ^^^^
<agcalamitaITA> Evening guys. Anyone tried the latest daily? Anything interesting? Is it correct that there isn't a change log/release notes yet? (for dailies)
<rsalveti> no changelog yet, in progress
<agcalamitaITA> Ok -- Thanks Ricardo!
<nOStahl> what is best tablet under 250 that will work with ubuntu touch reasonable
<matge> Hey, I get "static bool QDesktopServices::openUrl(const QUrl&): The platform plugin does not support services" on the phablet
<matge> which phablet repository does provide that platform plugin, so I can add that functionality?
<agcalamitaITA> What does the platform plugin do...? Sorry -- don't know what repo it's in...
<nOStahl> any ideas?
<matge> seems there is some platform <-> qt interface in form of a plugin
<matge> on the desktop, openUrl() works fine, but not on the phone
<matge> so there seems to be that plugin missing
<agcalamitaITA> Ahhhh -- that makes sense.
<matge> ah, that's it: https://launchpad.net/qtubuntu
<matge> whosthere
<matge> the whatsapp client
<agcalamitaITA> Cool! I'm not great with programming -- getting lost in Launchpad :\
<agcalamitaITA> However I'd be happy to test
<matge> Yes, I'm doing a big relese this week. I'd be happy if you could test afterwards
<matge> hm https://launchpad.net/qtubuntu is not the right thing
<rsalveti> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/unity/phablet_adding_python_builddep/+merge/153013
<agcalamitaITA> matge: Let me know when it's ready and I'll give it a go. Installing the SDK in a moment to test a few things.
<mhall119> popey: do we have tarmac or something auto-landing MPs for core apps?
<DaBaang> anybody encounter error like: build/core/base_rules.mk:525: system/core/mkbootimg/Android.mk: Module "unpackbootimg" has useless module tags:
<DaBaang> ... while porting to a new device
<agcalamitaITA> Which device?
<DaBaang> HP Touchpad
<agcalamitaITA> and are you using -l or -b?
<DaBaang> ?
<agcalamitaITA> Are you using phablet-flash?
<DaBaang> yes
<agcalamitaITA> That's most likely  why it's failing -- as it's not on the supported list you may want to follow these instructions -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting -- or take a look at this thread on XDA devs -- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2175277
<DaBaang> Yes, you are right and I have consulted those links as well. Trying to create a new port here instead of using the pre-installed phablet zip
<DaBaang> trying to fix the *.mk scripts
<agcalamitaITA> Ahhh right -- Ok. Not tested a device port yet as I'm using a Nexus 4
<rsalveti> now qml-phone-shell is finally available at the ppa, fixing the broken facebook/browser/gmail app
<mzanetti> rsalveti: thanks!
<RobbyF> anyone install daily core apps on touch? I can't find the ppa, I had it the other day but I update the phone daily.
<agcalamitaITA> Did you install them from the phone over SSH or using QT Creator?
<RobbyF> ubuntu_chroot shell
<RobbyF> I had the ppa, never got a chance to execute it
<RobbyF> I think i found it, and of course my wife needs my help
<RobbyF> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<matge> agcalamitaITA: If you are on the ubuntu-phone mailinglist, you'll see the announcement there
<agcalamitaITA> Thanks! That's pretty useful!
<agcalamitaITA> matge: I'm not at the moment. I'm familiar with Ubuntu and *nix but new to t a lot of this stuff. Have you got a link?
<matge> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00658.html is the initial announcement
<matge> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone you can sign up for the mailinglist
<matge> currently, whosthere has some severe bugs, so I'd not use it until my next announcement
<agcalamitaITA> Thanks! I'll sign up!
<bl4de> hi!
<RobbyF> hi
<frankencode> hi bl4de
<bl4de> hi frankencode :)
<frankencode> welcome to the playground
<frankencode> ;]
<bl4de> thanks! :)
<frankencode> i'm learning so much here...
<bl4de> i am currently studying the PageStack :)
<frankencode> never heard about that before
<bl4de> http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/page-stack :)
<bl4de> in the API is this http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-pagestack.html#details
<frankencode> aha
<bl4de> ...but here in Italy  are the 0.02 am, and actually I am too tired for thinking...XD
<frankencode> i'm loading sql syntax before going to sleep
<frankencode> gives me pleasant dreams
<bl4de> ahahhah night frankencode, night to all! :)
<frankencode> n8
<azathoth_> hey all, I'm just trying to install ubuntu-touch on my nexus 7, and it's been hung up on the Pushing autodeploy.zip, anyone know if this is an issue or does this take a bit
<ali1234> it shouldn't take excessively long
<azathoth_> hmmm, yeah it's been about 5-7 mins already
<azathoth_> I'll give it to the 10 mark than restart the process
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-13
<matge> hey, what's a good QML alternative to an popup box? Like alert('some error occured')?
<Caboose191> Hello is there any one who knows how to port ubuntu touch who could try and port it to the acer iconia a100?
<Caboose191> We do have a CM 10.1 rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2114602
<Caboose191> So no one on here can help me out?
<Namidairo> the porting guide assumes a general level of competence
<Caboose191> I have no clue on how to port it I was hoping someone on here might know
<Namidairo> ...
<ali1234> i can try to port it. just send me whatever device and i will try.
<Namidairo> lol
<Namidairo> if only that argument worked
<ali1234> believe it or not it does work
<Namidairo> not if you live in another country from them though
<Namidairo> shipping li-po/li-ion batteries are a pain
<ali1234> yeah that is true
<Namidairo> or when porters that are terribad go around and break it though their incimpetance
<Namidairo> temporary dyslexia
<julio> hello
<julio> people
<julio> someone wake??
<Namidairo> asleep
<julio> ok
<th-olu> ubuntu for Nexus S i9023
<th-olu> ubuntu for Nexus S i9023
<th-olu> ubuntu for Nexus S i9023
<th-olu> ubuntu for Nexus S i9023
<th-olu> heloo
<Namidairo> !k th-olu
<th-olu> buntu for Nexus S i9023
<th-olu> ubuntu for Nexus S i9023??
<Namidairo> stfu
<th-olu> is there any port or official ubuntu for Nexus S i9023
<th-olu> stfu????
<Namidairo> you don need to ask 5 times
<th-olu> sory
<Namidairo> and no
<th-olu> there is no port for nexus S?
<th-olu> are they going to make?
<Namidairo> wiki says WIP
<Namidairo> and that for crespo
<th-olu> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2163085                is this it?
<th-olu> the same guy in ubunu wiki who is WIK
<julio> i have some problem qtm
<jakedaynes> Hey all
<jakedaynes> I just loaded up touch preview onto my Nexus 4
<jakedaynes> anybody else online?
<dholbach> good morning
<traxmac> The daily images when are they normally published
<bl4de> Hello!! :)
<dun1982> Good morning.
<bl4de> good morning :) I've seen that the core apps development is going great! :)
<doomlord> is there a terminal app yet :)
<bl4de> guys, but what about storing shared data in u touch?
<bl4de> sql?
<bl4de> for example, I am working on the clock app, and i am implementing the alarm page. I must add an alarm...where I must store it?
<bl4de> I must center all the page to the center of parent, and the button horizontally on the center...how should I do? http://imgur.com/ypJm4Zx
<bl4de> ..or must I use a dialog instead of a page?
<bl4de> anyone?
<dun1982> bl4de: Well from software architecture point and from platform development point, I would go with idea of shared database with table designed for parameterized information.
<dun1982> And on top of that, I would use software framework that does not do direct queries to database, but instead works through api.
<dun1982> Similarry what Android has.
<traxmac> is there a changelog posted somewhere for the daily builds
<bl4de> dun1982, understood. And about the other question? :) I must center all the page to the center of parent, and the button horizontally on the center...how should I do? http://imgur.com/ypJm4Zx
<bl4de> P.S. I corrected the TextArea into TextField :)
<dun1982> Hm... maybe you need to read some more documentation. I cannot answer you that, because I have not written a single line of code in ubuntu-touch.
<bl4de> dun1982, Found! :)
<dun1982> The reason for that is that I'm still porting my device on the os :)
<bl4de> I simply had to set properties of Column, and not of each control in it :)
<bl4de> dun1982, I have a Nexus 7, but I'll wait a little more before intall ubuntu to it :)
<bl4de> when ubuntu become usable at least, I'll install on it :)
<bl4de> I like the feeling of the system, but I can make a suggestion...
<bl4de> is there anyone here who is researching the GUI?
<bl4de> *working on the GUI
<bl4de> I go, bye bye! :)
<dlan^> hi, is that possible to port ubuntu-touch to another hardware （armv7)? is that all source open?
<ogra_> dlan^, if it has cyanogenmod 10.1 support ... see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dlan^> ogra_: i've checked that, but it says need prebuilt binary, so I'm not sure..
<Hazza> Does anyone run ubuntu touch permanently here
<ogra_> all you need is support for it in cyanogenmod 10.1
<dlan^> has anyone ported successful?
<ogra_> if thats there all is fine
<dlan^> Hazza: I've tried in nexus 4
<dlan^> and seems useful, but few apps does not work
<Hazza> Ive tried too and its obviously not there yet but just seeing if hardcore person running anyway
<Hazza> like as daily driver
<dlan^> still for preview
<Hazza> I know
<dlan^> android is not linux, and ubuntu has a nice try, let's see what will happens..
<Hazza> I hope it will not be like meego, palm os - personally I dont like swiping interface but I appreciate comsumer choice and at the moment there aren't a huge amount
<traxmac> Whats "jenkins data format has changed : incompatible"
<Hawkeye^> hi - is anyone having trouble getting the latest nightly using phablet-flash -l?
<Hawkeye^> yes, that error traxmac...
<traxmac> ok not the only one
<Hawkeye^> yesterdays works I think: phablet-flash -u http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130312/
<traxmac> That installs yes.
<traxmac> maybe the tooling has to be updated
<Hawkeye^> not sure
<ogra_> Hawkeye^, traxmac, which one is broken exactly and where do you see that error ?
<traxmac> daily
<Hawkeye^> just running phablet-flash -l
<ogra_> *which* daily :)
<traxmac> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<traxmac> nexus 7
<ogra_> right now ?
<traxmac> grouper
<traxmac> yes
<ogra_> (it was updated about 1h ago,)
<traxmac> I know
<Hawkeye^> im on galaxy nexus
<ogra_> if youo ran phablet flash while the /current link was upgraded you might have one file from 20130312 and the other from 0313 ...
<ogra_> could one of you try again to exclude that ?
<traxmac> I removed my files
<Hawkeye^> same error
<traxmac> same here
<ogra_> hmm, k
<ogra_> theer is nothing sticking out in the build logs ...
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> someone added a changelog, i guess yuo need to update your phablet-flash to be able to read that
<Hawkeye^> right
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130312/quantal-ubuntu_stamp vs. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130313/quantal-ubuntu_stamp
<zAo^_> When will the first Mir enabled image apporx be released?
<ogra_> once Mir is packaged and in the archive and has seen some more code added i would guess :)
<zAo^> Any estimates?
<Walther> ...How easy would it be to port something written in Python and PyQT to Ubuntu Touch devices?
<Walther> I understand PyQT isn't exactly the same, but just out of curiosity
<dpm> Walther, I think it should not be too difficult to write that, as Python should be available in the touch images. The more involved part would be to get a PyQt app to integrate with the shell.
<dpm> so that'd be the hard bit
<IReboot> zAo^: According to last weeks UDS (Ubuntu Development Sessions) session MIR merging is targeted for May 2013 in what is called alpha or Ubuntu v13.05. Watch "Unity ui converged for all form factors" starting at the 04:04 mark http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21679/client-1303-unity-ui-converged/
<NazMir> ogra_: Hey Ogra, this is in continuation to the email I sent to the Ubuntu-Touch mailing list
<ogra_> heh which one :)
<NazMir> ogra_: I have a samsung galaxy note 2 GT-N7100 International version. I always end up with a black screen after flashing Ubuntu, I can connect to my device using adb. I'm using old drivers
<ogra_> there are so many
<ogra_> ah
<NazMir> ogra_: Old Mali drivers, any pointers to how I could debug
<ogra_> wait a second
<NazMir> ogra_: sure
<ogra_> NazMir, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38891475&postcount=144
<ogra_> seems he had to revert two commits ... might make sense to take a look in your tree ands compare
<NazMir> ogra_: sure, thanks. I will look into it, keep you posted.
<dholbach> mmrazik, heya - did anyone succeed in resolving the dns issue?
<mmrazik> dholbach: I don't know. Is something broken ATM?
<mmrazik> retoaded is the right person
<dholbach> aha
<dholbach> mmrazik, I was asking because of the change which needed to happen in jenkins to allow changelogs for images - I don't know the details but rsalveti and you talked about it yesterday
<dholbach> I guess I can ask Ricardo once he's back up again
<mmrazik> dholbach: that jenkins change is there
<dholbach> ah perfect
<mmrazik> dholbach: I did it yesterday when we talked about it
<dholbach> sweet
<rsalveti> dholbach: for changelog I still finishing it
<dholbach> rsalveti, do you ever sleep? :)
<rsalveti> we got the manifest, now just need to hook up the logic to get the package changelog from launchpad
<rsalveti> dholbach: :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: are you copying a fixed list of files to cdimage?
<rsalveti> I added quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.manifest last night, but seems it wasn't copied over automatically
<rsalveti> dholbach: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-ubuntu_stamp
<rsalveti> stamp is a bit more useful now as well
<rsalveti> added all the git head hash for all the git repos used to build the image
<rsalveti> and the manifest for the ubuntu rootfs, but that needs sync with ogra_ I guess
<ogra_> rsalveti, oops, yeah, i do
<ogra_> will add handling for manifest
<dholbach> rsalveti, wow... that's just the changes for one update image?
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool, thanks
<rsalveti> dholbach: no, that is basically describing the commit used for all the repos when building the image
<rsalveti> so you can reproduce the same exact image if you want
<rsalveti> that also helps when looking for what changed between the images
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> rsalveti, jono has pinged me about changelog-like blog posts (maybe a bit more 'edited' than an automatic changelog), so I'm not quite sure what to reply back :)
<rsalveti> dholbach: sure, this is just to start, a better changelog will appear by comparing the manifests :-)
<DaBaang> hi
<dholbach> rsalveti, can you let me know once this is up and running so I can get back to Mr Metal? :)
<rsalveti> I'm first adding all the data that can be useful when comparing images, such as the repos used and the packages available inside it
<rsalveti> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> perfect, thanks!
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130313/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.manifest for you ...
<rsalveti> ogra_: awesome, thanks :-)
<ogra_> the sync script will handle it automatically from tomorrow on (you should see it in the log mail too then)
<ogra_> rsalveti, btw, i'm wondering if we could drop the mwc-demo at some point
<rsalveti> ogra_: probably, lets ping pat next week to see
<ogra_> i see some xda threads linking to it instead of the daily
<ogra_> btw, was the browser issue fixed ?
 * ogra_ ponders an update
<rsalveti> ogra_: it was
<ogra_> yay
<mhall119_> aquarius: did you get your JSONListModel from https://github.com/kromain/qml-utils ?
<aquarius> mhall119_, no. I did look at that, though.
<mhall119_> aquarius: we should get bzoltan1 to package one up as part of the SDK
<bzoltan1> I am here
<bzoltan1> At your service gents :)
<aquarius> mhall119_, I think so too. It needs proper design, though. My one does the absolute bare minimum to do what I needed. A real JSONUrlListModel would need loads of other stuff :)
<aquarius> I didn't really set out to make a reusable component, because that's tons of work :)
<aquarius> bzoltan1, subject under discussion: there should be a JSONListModel like XMLListModel. I am not the first person to think of this ;) It would be a Good Thing to have in upstream QtQuick
<mhall119_> bzoltan1: there are several JSONListModel implementations floating about the internet, but we really should provide one "blessed" implementation by default
<aquarius> building a fully reusable component is quite a lot of work, though.
<aquarius> (that is not a reason to not do it, of course!)
<aquarius> and I'm not sure that it should be an Ubuntu SDk thing. This seems precisely like the sort of thing that should be upstream.
<mhall119_> should be, yes
<mhall119> but isn't
<bzoltan1> aquarius, mhall119: Sounds good, I will take it in our backlogs and talk to my people about it
<bzoltan1> I think it fits to the SDK
<aquarius> bzoltan1, I do too, but it's not an Ubuntu-specific component. If we build it, I think it should go upstream -- although we couldship it before it's accepted by upstream, of course
<bzoltan1> aquarius: We upstream as much as possible
<aquarius> yep, of course
<ogra_> rsalveti, so i'm trying to distill a seed out of the manifest by excluding all packages that have a task already, do you use the ubuntu-standard task as a base or is that -minimal ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: I think it's minimal + our packages and needed dependencies
<rsalveti> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610679/
 * ogra_ hugs rsalveti 
<ogra_> thats what i was looking for :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: :-)
<rsalveti> but it'd be nice to have a task or similar for it
<rsalveti> or at least a smarter way to find the seeds :-)
<ogra_> well, we should have an ubuntu-phablet seed for the cdimage builds
<ogra_> germinate should then care for creating a task from that
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> jezz, raining like hell today here
<ogra_> better than snow at least :)
 * ogra_ is happy its sunny here today... no shoveling for me 
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah :-)
 * dun1982 sunny and raining snow :)
<julio> hello
<dpm> hey all, I'm trying to update to the latest image with 'phablet -l', any ideas why I'm getting this? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5610896/
<tassadar_> dpm: see if there is any update for the phablet tool
<ogra_> dpm, make sure to have the latest phablet-sync
<ogra_> git changelogs and a manifest file were added
<dpm> ogra_, what's phablet-sync? Is it a binary, or a package...?
<ogra_> no idea, i never use the tool ...
<ogra_> dpkg -S $(which phablet)
<ogra_> (or phablet-sync)
<steve_fi> hey everyone, I have an Asus Transformer Pad TF101 and I've installed Ubuntu touch as per the instructions on (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/tf101), however when it boots I get a black screen, but the backlight works, I'm wondering how I am able to get the logs to see whats happening with it
<ogra_> use adb
<steve_fi> I've installed CM10.0 fine on the tablet, and it works, so I know that it's not an issue with the tablet itself
<dpm> ogra_, I can't find such thing as phablet-sync, only -dev-boostrap, -flash or -network-setup
<dpm> I'll recheck if there are any updates
<ogra_> flash then
<ogra_> dpkg -S $(which phablet-flash)
<ogra_> that shjould give you the package name
<DaBaang> I have successfully built the CM 10.1 phablet part for Nexus 4 (mako). Looking for source of quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to build myself
<ogra_> DaBaang, thats not easily possible
<ogra_> it uses live-build to create the rootfs but builds from a PPA in a special setup
<DaBaang> hmm... so is it the same for all devices running ubuntu-touch?
<ogra_> its a genetric rootfs, yes
<ogra_> *generic
<ogra_> all HW related bits are in the CM10.1 build you just rolled
<DaBaang> I see, so how can I look at/download the sources of it
<ogra_> so the rootfs is universally usable on all devices (even the unsupported ports)
<ogra_> its rolled from indvidual packages, you would have to pull all of them from the PPA
<DaBaang> so something like: pbuilder-dist quantal armhf create would get me the packages?
<ogra_> mno
<ogra_> pbuilder builds one package for you
<ogra_> you really dont want to build that part from source, that needs quite some infrastructure you would need to create
<ogra_> live-build can build you the rootfs from the debs
<DaBaang> I am looking to get all the sources for ubuntu touch locally to browse the code as a start
<ogra_> DaBaang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610679/
<steve_fi> sorry for the really stupid and newbie question, but does this mean that when you flash a custom ROM on a phablet, that it uses the drivers and kernel etc of that ROM and boots from that?
<ogra_> pull all the sources for these packages pluis all reverse depends for ubuntu-minimal
<steve_fi> if you install ubuntu on top of it
<ogra_> trhat should give you all the source code
<genii-around> Is anyone having problems with module-init-tools not running properly and then no /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/modules.dep  ?
<DaBaang> ogra_: I would need some help doing that pull please
<ogra_> apt-get source $packagename
<ogra_> for each of the packages
<ogra_> plus the output of "apt-get depnds ubuntu-minimal"
<DaBaang> and the initial list of packages?
<agcalamitaITA> DaBaang: you still working on the HP touchpad?
<ogra_> DaBaang, that is the initial list ... all deps of ubuntu-minimal plus the list from the pastebin above
<DaBaang> agcalamitaITA: HPTP does not have a CM 10.1 build yet that I could find
<DaBaang> ogra_: the list in pastebin, is it available on a wiki somewhere as well?
<ogra_> DaBaang, nope i'm working on getting it into the normal ubuntu seed branch next week
<ogra_> so you can just bzr branch it like any other ubuntu seed
<DaBaang> ok
<eudoxos> hey everybody, I just flashed Ubuntu touch preview to the Nexus 10 device. How do I login?
<agcalamitaITA> eudoxos: What do you mean by 'login'?
<ogra_> log in ?
<eudoxos> If I use guest account, how to make a new account? I am familiar with terminal, but where to find it?
<ogra_> you use adb ... read the release notes
<ogra_> it has the steps how to use ubuntu_chroot from adb and the like
<agcalamitaITA> Default user is 'phablet' -- as above, read the release notes here -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<eudoxos> ogra_: thanks for release notes, I did not spot it had that information.
<ogra_> yeah people rarely read the channel topic :)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<MoD> hello
<MoD> guys do all the features work
<Guest46199> hey
<Guest46199> guys is ubuntu nicw
<Guest46199> nice
<smartboyhw> Guest46199, YES OF COURSE
<Guest46199> -ping
<Guest46199> do all the features work bro
<Guest46199> like music apps whatsapp
<smartboyhw> Guest46199, whatsapp? You mean ubuntu touch!?
<Guest46199> on ubuntu bro
<smartboyhw> Guest21051, not whatsapp. We do have a lot of chat clients
<ogra_> Guest46199, currently ubuntu touch is a developer preview ... while there are some apps in their early stages you need to know how to start them from commandline etc
<ogra_> its not yet for endusers ... but for the brave :)
<Guest46199> is it worth flashing
<Guest46199> -ping
<eudoxos> Is there a way to not have nautilus break the shell connection to the tablet by trying to mount it every now and then?
<al_> Guest46199: It's not for everyday use
<Guest46199> oohk
<Guest46199> so shud i try it or not
<Guest46199> or will i have to restore
<dun1982> up to you.
<Guest46199> does the music app work properly
<dun1982> well it is not an application, if that is what you are asking.
<ogra_> rsalveti, bug 1154595 (if you havent seen it on the ML)
<ubot5> bug 1154595 in Phablet Tools ""phablet-flash -l" fails with "Jenkins data format has changed, incompatible"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154595
<ogra_> has a patch :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks
<Guest46199> then what how will i listen to music
<dun1982> ie. if you install ubuntu touch to your device. you will erase every last bit of the old device information before you install the ubuntu touch preview.
<rsalveti> ogra_: great
<ogra_> our users are fast :)
<agcalamitaITA> Guest46199, Read the release notes... :)
<steve_fi> I'm 99% sure I saw a preview of Whatsapp messenger working today
<steve_fi> was in a blog post, let me hunt it down
<steve_fi> http://mhall119.com/2013/03/ubuntu-sdk-apps-are-coming/
<agcalamitaITA> steve_fi, I was speaking to a guy yesterday about it. Should be a stable release Friday IIRC
<ogra_> you still have to start it via adb or ssh though
<steve_fi> Ah ok, my bad
<ogra_> which is why i said above its only for the brave yet :)
<steve_fi> aha! missed that one :)
<genii-around> eudoxos: Basically, adb shell ... then chroot /data/ubuntu    then run adduser
<dun1982> fingers crossed, flashing new image: 10.1-20130312-UNOFFICIAL-p6800
<ogra_> genii-around, no you want to follow the release notes and use ubuntu_chroot
<ogra_> else you will miss container stuff
<agcalamitaITA> Why does add-apt-repository not work over SSH on UT? Am I missing something...
<genii-around> ogra_: Ah, apologies
<dun1982> probably the atp-get basic utilities.
<ogra_> agcalamitaITA, it isnt installed
<dun1982> ie. you do not have add-apt-repository utility.
<Sarvatt> agcalamitaITA: install software-properties-common
<ogra_> what Sarvatt said
<dun1982> ok, quick question. What do I need to have in /data/ubuntu/ folder to get my system booted?
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^ is it to heavyweight to include it as long as we do dev preview builds ?
<agcalamitaITA> Didn't think so... though it would have been included... apparently it was a python one. I'll try the software-properties-common. Thanks! PS. How do you 'whisper'/'shout' to a use?
<dun1982> Ie. even black screen is enough at this point :D
<ogra_> rsalveti, i think it would massively help
<rsalveti> ogra_: don't think so, let me just check what that will bring to the image
<dun1982> agcalamitaITA: Use _caps_ or /me Shouts to Ogra :)
 * dun1982 Shouts to ogra_ :)
<ogra_> DON'T YOU SHOUT AT ME !
<ogra_> :)
<dun1982> But seriously, use /msg nick channel MSG :)
 * ogra_ actually prefers to keep conversations in the channel instead of /msg
 * dun1982 screams loudly, in Kimi Räikkönen style. Still no go for boot :(
<agcalamitaITA> When people direct a message at me, when prefixed with my name and then ':' that's what I wanted to know :)
<gnuskool> alright, how do we go about creating apps for touch? iS IT ALL IN qml OR IS IT A MIXTURE OF TECHNOLOGIES?
<gnuskool> ooops, didnt mean to 'shout'
<rsalveti> ogra_: brings python-apt-common python3-apt python3-software-properties software-properties-common unattended-upgrades
<rsalveti> ogra_: seems fine
<ogra_> sp lets add it
<rsalveti> 233 kB of archives
<dun1982> agcalamitaITA: If you want to just direct comment in public chat, then use the way what your IRC-client uses.
<ogra_> better than having people to add gpg keys and stuff
<dun1982> ie. in irssi you write nick[tab] MSG
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup
<rsalveti> let me add that
<ogra_> dun1982, you want to boot into recovery and install the phablet.zip file i suppose :)
<agcalamitaITA> I'm not sure, I can use TAB to select names, it then add's a comma
<agcalamitaITA> dun1982, like this :)
<dun1982> agcalamitaITA: yup
<dun1982> ogra_: I did actually.
<ogra_> and did the content end up in there properly ?
<agcalamitaITA> dun1982, thanks!
<dun1982> ogra_: my initfrms is wrong I think. I cannot get kernel to boot.
<ogra_> oh i thought you were in with adb
<dun1982> Now I'm back to recovery.
<krabador> how cai i close apps ???
<krabador> *can
<agcalamitaITA> krabador, Swipe up from the bottom of the screen to open the task manager then click the cross in the bottom left hand corner. Or swipe all the way from left to right
<ogra_> krabador, swipe from the boottom to the middle of the app until you see the looking glass appear, then on the page that pops up there is an X on the bottom left
<ogra_> LOL
<kriskropd> is there an emulator for ubuntu touch I can run in virtualbox?
<ogra_> kriskropd, being worked on
<krabador> ok
<ogra_> but it still can take a bit ... sadly CM doesnt have any x86 support yet
<krabador> ogra_ agcalamitaITA hahhahha, great!!!
<krabador> really useful
<kriskropd> where can I download the current development release of ubuntu for phone or tablets?
<kriskropd> I'm ust now discovering this
<dun1982> kriskropd: try topic link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<dun1982> There you have all the information that is available at the moment.
<kriskropd> dun1982: thanks
<agcalamitaITA> I've installed a core app using apt-get install 'x' from SSH. How do I start the app?
<eudoxos_> I have blank screen, what can I do? I see the backlight being turned off/on as I press the power button, but otherwise nothing...
<agcalamitaITA> eudoxos_, what device?
<eudoxos_> agcalamitaITA, nexus10
<agcalamitaITA> You may need to delete the /data partition on the device and flash again
<eudoxos_> I added a user via adduser
<eudoxos_> and I am able to ssh to the device
<eudoxos_> but after reboot, the greeter is missing.
<ogra_> well the session needs to run as the phablet user ...
<ogra_> i doubnt the multiuser stuff works yet
<ogra_> not sure though
<eudoxos_> there is no session running at all --
<eudoxos_> eh, there is, in dmesg there is ubuntu-session state chnaged from post-start to running
<ogra_> that demo has a lot of hardcoded stuff in it (its a preview after all)
<ogra_> so you might screw up stuff when adding a user
<agcalamitaITA> ogra_, I've installed a core app using apt-get install after adding the PPA -- what's the best way to run this?
<ogra_> i think thats described in the release notes
<agcalamitaITA> ogra_, it describes running them from QT Creator but not after install IIRC -- I'll take another look!
<eudoxos_> I try to delete that user again then
<rsalveti> ricmm: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/phablet-tools/fixing_build_id_stamp_release_0.7/+merge/153186
<ogra_> agcalamitaITA, ubuntu-calculator-app --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/ubuntu-calculator-app.desktop
<ogra_> agcalamitaITA, thats how i can start the calculator on my phone
<agcalamitaITA> ogra_, Thanks! I'll give it a go. Trying to create a shortcut to SSH...
<eudoxos_> Is the proper way to reboot "sudo reboot" or something similar?
<agcalamitaITA> eudoxos_, I just used sudo shutdown -r
<agcalamitaITA> eudoxos_, sorry -- sudo shutdown -r now
<ogra_> reboot should work too
<eudoxos_> agcalamitaITA, ogra_ thx
<Laney> does the nx7 refuse to present on adb when the battery is low or something?
<ogra_> Laney, could well, be
<ogra_> Laney, the nx7 is really really evil once the battery is low enough
<Laney> adb devices is inexplicably empty
<Laney> but the OS is all booted and working, so ...
<ogra_> like it can get into a contant reboot loop for example
<ogra_> well, then adb should also work
<matge> the whatsapp client is at https://github.com/mgehre/whosthere/
<matge> I'm the developer
<Laney> sure it /should/ ;)
<ogra_> thats why i used that word :)
 * Laney will let it charge up a bit
<ogra_> the prob is that your PC USB port only delivers 500mA ... thats about as much as you use
<ogra_> so while running the device will not really charge fast
<Laney> matge: hey, cool stuff!
<ogra_> charge it on the wallcharger for a while
<Laney> am doing
<eudoxos_> _ogra, I changed hostname, that might be the culprit as well
<ogra_> eudoxos_, oh, yeah, might be
<ogra_> worst case just reßflash the phablet.zip file
<eudoxos_> ogra_, that would be "phablet-flash -b"?
<ogra_> yeah, or manually through the recovery mode of the tablet
<agcalamitaITA> ogra_, I've started the calculator app through the command you mentioned. It still opened the old app, however when I closed the old one, the new one was behind. I deleted the old mock one from the usr/share/applications folder and now it doesn't open at all LOL!
<eudoxos_> HEH, how to get rid of this "Unable to open MTP device '[usb:002,005]'"?? That kills adb connection every time.
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> bugs bugs bugs :)
<eudoxos_> how to get rid of this "Unable to open MTP device '[usb:002,005]'"?? That kills adb connection every time.
<eudoxos_> sorry, I don't yell here
<eudoxos_> ogra_, well that seems more like nautilus bug
<ogra_> no, rather udev
<eudoxos_> is it ok to re-run the flashing when it was interrupted by that?
<ogra_> xnox, didnt you fix mtp handling at some point in raring ?
 * ogra_ thought there were some updated udev rules 
<xnox> ogra_: for some value of "fixed", adb can crash if something else (like desktop) tries to automount the device for MTP file transfers.
<xnox> ogra_: so now we have these problems with adb, because mtp is fixed =)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> hehe, yeah
 * ogra_ goes for a break
<AGM> Anyone working on opporunistic encryption ?  eg OTR or ZRTP placed into the lower parts of the stack rather than in an application. When it detects another ubuntu devices it bring up hash data/fingerprint to the UI eg a key symbol at the top beside the battery symbol, and when you swipe down you get the fingerprints  and encryption options ?This would allow peet to peer secure comms regardless of what service you were using....
<agcalamitaITA> What's happened to using 'phablet-flash -l' I'm getting 'Jenkins data format has changed'
<AGM> agcalamitaITA >> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1154595
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1154595 in Phablet Tools ""phablet-flash -l" fails with "Jenkins data format has changed, incompatible"" [Critical,In progress]
<agcalamitaITA> AGM, ubot5 Thanks!
<AGM> just edit the script, it works
<agcalamitaITA> AGM, Thanks! That's worked
<agcalamitaITA> agcalamitaITA, test
<agcalamitaITA> clear
<traxmac> todays image is great
<tesrt> hello
<zAo^> Hi
<tesrt> i cherche autodeploy.zip but ...
<genii-around> Hashcode: Wish list for SS3.06 .. sdcard /sdcard-ext activity indicator ....
<om26er> what USB connectivity method is going to be used on the phone ? (in future)
<om26er> will we stay will old Mass Storage or will we go with MTP ? (or something else?)
<froek__> whats the maximum drive size ubuntu touch can mount?
<dun1982> WHOOO!!!! BOOT BLACK SCREEN!
<ricmm> matge: ping
<matge> ricmm: pong
<dun1982> adb responding!
<ricmm> matge: good work on the whatsapp client
<ricmm> is there a wiki or doc somewhere where status and devel is captured?
<matge> https://github.com/mgehre/whosthere/blob/master/README is the doc, and there is an empty wiki on github waiting to be filled by volunteers
<matge> it's best to use the ppa to get started
<matge> https://launchpad.net/~m-gehre/+archive/ppa
<ricmm> awesome, can I get my android-made account up with whosthere?
<dun1982> ok, was there some place where the chroot was explained?
<dun1982> Heading to wiki now for looking, but finally a image that boots in my gt-p6800
<matge> no, one account per device
<matge> I mean you can share your phone account with the desktop, but whatsapp probably won't let you use them at the same time
<ricmm> matge: alright
<ricmm> thanks
<matge> you are welcome
<dun1982> Can someone help, what's wrong? /system/bin/sh: apt-get: No such file or directory
<matge> dun1982: your are not in ubuntu chroot
<dun1982> yup, found the wiki help :)
<dun1982> Had to read further. Hm... apt-get update does not work :)
<dun1982> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com quantal Release.gpg
<dun1982> Hm... wonder where the problem is?
<dun1982> So, anyone can help with setting up ppa's?
<dun1982> Current ones do not work that are in wiki or in the image.
<dun1982> ie. I cannot install any software through apt-get
<dun1982> We'll, I think I'll fix this a bad way. Reboot to recovery, full wipe and new ubuntu image in.
<ricmm> ogra_: you tried latest image yet?
<Logan_Lecter> What is the root's password by default in ubuntu touch ??
<dun1982> Is there a root password?
<dun1982> Logan_Lecter: Or do you try to login as root?
<dun1982> maybe you should change the password while chrooted?
<Logan_Lecter> yep
<Logan_Lecter> dun1982: because I can not run apps with a qtcreator
<dun1982> In order work with applications in the user session, it's necessary to run su - phablet after entering the chroot.
<dun1982> says wiki...
<Logan_Lecter> dun1982: links please ?
<dun1982> Logan_Lecter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<dun1982> check "phablet User Session"
<dun1982> But seriously, what the heck is wrong with my /etc/apt/sources.list
<obiwlan> hi there! is someone here using xjc extensions? i'm trying to use the inheritance plugin from jaxb2-commons, but it says "[ERROR] Unsupported binding namespace "http://jaxb2-commons.dev.java.net/basic/inheritance". It looks like documented, but doesn't work. I created a simple test case: http://pastie.org/6477466 ... Am i doing it wrong?
<obiwlan> sorry, wrong channel
<dun1982> why... root@localhost:/# iwconfig
<dun1982> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Pilou_> Hi everyone !
<Pilou_> Is there someone online here ?
<ajalkane> I am, for a short moment at least
<Pilou_> Can i ask you a few questions ?
<Pilou_> I'm french, so excuse me if i'm not talking a great english
<Pilou_> So here's my question : where can i found information about wath's working or not in Touch on my device ( asus  tf300t) ?
<ajalkane> Wow... out of my sphere of knowledge, sorry.
<Pilou_> Ok, np
<Pilou_> Secondly, where can i found information about the command "phablet" ? i've seen many Howto using that comand, and no documentation on it. Is there one ?
<Pilou_> The manual dont give me anything, the "info" command as weel
<dun1982> Pilou_: have you already checked this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Pilou_> Seems interessant
<Pilou_> Thanks !
<dun1982> btw what device are you thinking on using ubuntu-touch?
<dank101> dis is one half
<ricmm> matge: hey, how do I add contacts? :)
<matge> ricmm: hey, I didn't I tell you?
<matge> ricmm: you cannot...
<matge> ricmm: I mean contacts will automatically appear when you receive a message from them
<matge> ricmm: and if they go online and you are already subscribed to them (like from previously using the official whatsap)
<matge> ricmm: there is no way to add contacts in the whosthere gui currently. But it works if you use empathy (or maybe kde telepathy)
<ricmm> matge: alright, but I dont get anything for new incoming messages
<ricmm> only one contact is staying there for some reason
<matge> that's very odd
<matge> do you see the incoming message on the telepathy-whosthere and whosthere output?
<ricmm> I see the bubble for it so its being picked up by telepathy
<ricmm> is there a way to discard my current contacts/messages list?
<ricmm> I had a torrential amount of messages when I registered the account just now
<matge> you can delete the localstorage
<matge> just remove .local/share/whosthere
<ricmm> ok
<matge> There are already some bug fixes in github which are not released to the ppa yet
<matge> But please report any bugs you encounter on the github page, so I can keep track of them
<ricmm> ok
<dank101> ok
<dank101> i has been trying to use it
<dank101> it no work
<dank101> not it should works
<dank101> now it should works
<matge> dank101: are you talking to me?
<dank101> yeah
<matge> So what's not working?
<dank101> everything
<matge> wow
<matge> It kinda works for me
<dank101> it's gives me onDbus_fail Dbus error:Could not get owner of name 'com.yowsup.methods': no such name
<matge> that's a very old version you are using
<dank101> when i try to load it
<matge> try the current one
<dank101> i know
<dank101> i making it now
<dank101> main.cpp:24:29: fatal error: TelepathyQt/Debug: No such file or directory
<dank101> compilation terminated.
<matge> Why don't you use the prebuild packages from the ppa?
<matge> Otherwise you'll have to install the build depedencies
<dank101> oh
<matge> like libtelepathy-qt5-dev
<ricmm> matge: yep no, it updated *once* but as soon as I got a msg from a third contact it stopped updating
<matge> so what does the console say? There are a lot of debugging messages
<matge> are there warnings? something looking suspicious?
<matge> You can also put it on pastebin so I can take a look (remove your phonenumbers first)
<ricmm> I get the messages, I see them on console, both on telepathy and whosthere itself
<ricmm> but I never see more than one contact, sometimes the one there changes to the next and sometimes it stays the same
<ricmm> but always only one
<ricmm> I'll do a better test case later and file a bug with debugging ingo
<ricmm> info*
<matge> Problem is that I just have one other phone, so I usually can only test with one other contact
<ricmm> ah, might be why ;)
<matge> could certainly be that there is some bug with more than one contact that I didn't catch, but it's meant to work
<dank101> you should submit it to the Ubuntu software Centre/Center
<ricmm> would be good to displace input field up with keyboard, have you looked at how the other apps are doing this? with a keyboard rectangle wired up to Qt.inputMethod.keyboardRectangle
<dank101> o.o
<ogra_> ricmm, i dist upgraded when ending my workday but havent rebooted :)
 * ogra_ fetches the phone
<dank101> looked at the app
<dank101> needs more \n's
<matge> ricmm: for the textfield thing, I already reported a bug against the keyboard
<matge> ricmm: but I didn't know about this Qt.inputMethod.keyboardRectangle
<matge> ricmm: maybe you want to do a pull request for that?
<ricmm> got it handy? we dont have a way for the keyboard to dynamically displace the surface at the moment
<ricmm> the bug that is
<ricmm> and yea maybe I'll take a look at it tomorrow
<ogra_> ricmm, anything i should look for ?
<ricmm> ogra_: what do you mean? about what?
<ogra_> you pinged above and asked if i had tried the latest image
<ricmm> ogra_: oh, yea sorry I solved it with rsalveti
<ogra_> ah, k
<ricmm> my adb misfired in an image push
<ogra_> ouch
<ricmm> thought latest had some breakage
<ogra_> well, i dont re-flash regulary ... but do aily dist-upgrade
<ogra_> *daily
<ricmm> yep, I thought app api had broken somehow as I was seeing a crasher there
<ricmm> I guess it was just a copy/untar/whatever error
<ogra_> i want browser tabs ...
<matge> ricmm: I found the contact bug
<matge> seems that the listview was not big enough
<matge> I thought it would extend, but it needed anchors.bottom: parent.bottom
<dank101> it's not working
<dank101> matge, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612173/ is my terminal
<dank101> it won't load my messages
<dank101> got one on phone
<dank101> (still android)
<dank101> ubuntu
<dank101> nope
<matge> tells me that it could not login because your phonenumber/password was wrong
<dank101> i clicked save
<matge> do you have the output from telepathy-whosthere?
<dank101> how do i undo that
<dank101> and no
<matge> undo what?
<dank101> the PW save
<matge> do you have the correct pw?
<dank101> i think it was number
<dank101> do i need to do +1(AreaCode)number
<matge> you need [countrycode][number]
<matge> you can prefix by + or 00 but that does not matter
<matge> but you have to have the country code there
<dank101> 1?
<matge> like 1 for US or 44 for UK or so
<dank101> (America)
<matge> yes
<dank101> i did 1
<matge> then it's okey
<dank101> i saved the PW
<matge> that's odd
<matge> you got the password from registering within whosthere, right?
<dank101> maybe i typed the PW wrong
<dank101> oh
<dank101> lol
<dank101> no
<dank101> woops
<matge> where did you get the pw from?
<dank101> my brain
<dank101> my really small brain
<matge> ?
<matge> I got to go, I'll be back in half an hour
<dank101> WAIT
<dank101> one thing
<dank101> how do i remove the old broken login
<matge> whosthere will just overwrite it
<matge> otherwise you can use mc-tool
<dank101> but
<matge> it's preinstalled
<dank101> mc-tool remove: Account path '/org/freedesktop/Telepathy/Account/WhosThere' is malformed: should have 3 trailing components, not 1
<dank101> manual?
<dlw> Downloaded Ubuntu Touch and Phablet several days ago.
<dlw> Used Safestrap and installed as instructed.
<dlw> Worked fine. Played with Ubuntu Touch for some time.
<dlw> Downloaded latest Ubuntu Touch and Phablet today
<dlw> Can not get it to work now.
<dlw> Used Safestrap as before as instructed.
<dlw> When rebooting screen goes blank and remains that way.
<dlw> Have waited up to an half hour with no results.
<dlw> Deleted Slot 4: recreated Slot 4 and installed Ubuntu Touch first then Phablet as instructed.
<dlw> Did this three times.
<dlw> Downloaded both zip files again.
<dlw> Still; nothing.
<dlw> Any ideas on how to solve this?
<Adam_> Hi guys, I'm interested in installing ubuntu touch to my samsung 7 slate which is a windows 8 tablet, are there any resources on how to do so or can i enable it in a desktop version of ubuntu
<ogra_> not yet ... currently the packages arent in the ubuntu archive, they are slowly migrating over
<ogra_> and ubuntu touch images are android based so there is not much chance for you to use it on an x86 tablet at the moment
<Adam_> ah okay ,thanks a lot
<Adam_> was hoping for a lightweight simple OS to dual boot with win8
<ogra_> well, you can use ubuntu desktop ...
<ogra_> not as lightweight as ubuntu touch
<ogra_> but surely *a lot* lighter than win 8
<Adam_> yeah was considering that as a backup should touch not be feasible
<Adam_> are there plans to enable ubuntu touch on x86 at any point or is it strictly android only?
<ogra_> well, we are working on getting an x86 image ready for use in qemu so epople without devices can test their apps ...
<ogra_> not sure how well that will do on real HW though
<ogra_> but eventually the whole touch UI bits and apps will end up in the normal archive
<ogra_> not before april though
<Adam_> ah okay, shame, loving the look of touch
<mutantkeyboard> ogra_ are there any updates available already for phones? I restored Android a while ago and I didn't quite have any time to play around
<ogra_> there are regulat updates yes ...
<ogra_> and daily images that carry them :)
<ogra_> *regular
<ali1234> is anyone porting ogre3d?
<mutantkeyboard> :) I'll give it a look tomorrow.
<ali1234> it should work on EGL, theoretically
<mutantkeyboard> I was shocked that python and perl are working as charm ...
<dank101> ...
<ogra_> ali1234, i see libogre here on my chromebook
<ogra_> 1.7 and 1.8 it seems
<ali1234> cool
<Omnipresent_Walr> howdy fellas
<ogra_> and the tools and doc packages
<ali1234> i wonder how i would interface it with touch controls though...
<ogra_> well, i wonder if it actually works :)
<ogra_> might not be built for GLES
<Omnipresent_Walr> wondering if someone can help me out here, ive got a problem with a lack of onscreen keyboard in the GNOME 3 login screen
<ogra_> some packagers dont think about arm and just hardcode GL
<ali1234> it uses plugins, so it should be quite easy to rebuild
<ogra_> yeah, i just dont think anyone tested it
<ali1234> but yeah, probably doesn't do GLES by default
<ogra_> might even work fine
<ali1234> well, i'll be testing it soon i guess :)
<rich5851> hello - first time install on nexus 7 and its stuck on pushing  /Downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip - any ideas?
<ali1234> typically games bundle their own copy of ogre anyway
<ogra_> we have a ton of things in the archive that could work really well on arm if someone would pick up the work to set the right build flags
<ogra_> quake :)
<ricmm> rich5851: what do you mean stuck, for how long?
<ogra_> i think we have it but not built for GLES
<rich5851> 20 minutes
<ricmm> hmm shouldnt be more than 10 minutes on nexus 7
<ogra_> 20 is a lot ...
<ogra_> i have seen 10
<rich5851> Thanks  - i will leave it a while longer then start again
<ali1234> how do i update those bzr repos in phablet?
<ogra_> cd into the two subdirs in the ubuntu dir and run "bzr pull"
<ali1234> repo sync says "hardware/ti/omap4xxx/: discarding 1 commits" - what does that mean?
<ali1234> i don't think i touched anything in there
<ogra_> thats a rsalveti question :)
<ali1234> um... there's 4 subdirs in ubuntu/
<ogra_> libhybris ... and the api one
 * rsalveti reading
<ali1234> got it
<ogra_> the others only have metadata
<ali1234> let's see if it still builds then...
<rsalveti> ali1234: well, that might mean you had a commit there locally
<ali1234> i only modified the device specific repos
<rsalveti> and repo decided to take it away
<ali1234> and then i adjusted manifest to point to my own forks of those
<rsalveti> then you're fine
<ali1234> is it advisable to "make clean" or similar? i have not built since initial release
<rsalveti> google reader is gone, wtf
<ali1234> gone from ubuntu or gone completely?
<rsalveti> ali1234: well, it should should be the parts which got updated
<rsalveti> ali1234: gone completely, from july 1 on
<ali1234> wow
<ali1234> that's gonna suck for lightread
<rsalveti> http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/13/4101144/google-shuts-down-reader-rss-aggregation-service
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> probably because nobody uses their original reader ?
 * ogra_ uses various apps that make use of the service but i dont like the actual google app
<ali1234> yeah same here
<rsalveti> I still use greader, at my phone and browser
<ali1234> well, except i don't use it as a service either
<ali1234> cos it's pretty broken and random, what it decides to show you or not
<ali1234> and this filters through to apps that use it as well
<ogra_> i use gReader ... here not the original google greader
<ali1234> hmm well it rebuilt... that was fast
<ali1234> too fast
<bcurtiswx> when using a pagestack how do I set it so the window that shows in QT Quick preview 2 has dimensions
<bcurtiswx> everytime i run a pagestack it is a tiny blip on my screen
<ali1234> ok, so, problem...
<ali1234> when i first flashed this from CWM, /sdcard/ was mounted
<ali1234> ubuntu doesn't seem to mount it, so now i've nowhere to put the zip so recovery can access it
<ogra_> hmm, i always used adb in recovery mode
<ogra_> and there sdcard is usually mounted for me
<bcurtiswx> yeah I don't know how to many my first window have size when using a pagestack
<bcurtiswx> make my*
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-14
<dfries> A question on the power consumption.  can `adb root` `adb shell reboot -p` be run from the device, or is that only from a connected system?  If it isn't shut off (for the Nexus 10), would it drain in a day, a week?
<rsalveti> dfries: you can shutdown the device by holding the power button for a few seconds as well
<dfries> rsalveti: Hum, the release notes say others wise, "Currently the devices can not be shutdown from within the UI or by pressing the power button. Even if you use the power button long press your battery will be drained."
<rsalveti> hm, that was fixed, need to change the release notes
<rsalveti> dfries: just updated the release notes
<dfries> Great, thanks.  The other question I had was the "is released for free non-commercial use", intended for don't release products until the final hardware/software comes out, or don't do internal development?
<rsalveti> for commercial use (regarding the ubuntu trademark), I'd say you need to contact canonical first (http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy)
<rsalveti> the software is open source, it's just regarding the ubuntu trademark
<ogra_> rsalveti, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/session-manager/samsung-gt-i9100/+merge/153263 ... one for you :)
<dfries> rsalveti: That makes sense, thanks.
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool, waiting it to be updated
<ogra_> heh, i was to fast, sorry
<ali1234> ah, yes, /sdcard mounted in recovery
<ali1234> but why not in general use?
<ogra_> bah, i messed up whitespace in the last line of the MP
<rsalveti> ogra_: your email is wrong as well
 * ogra_ needs to fix his .vimrc one day ... someone once talked me into making it perfect for python ... since then my tabs are always messed up in shell
<ogra_> lol, yeah
<ogra_> havent set DEBEMAIL here
 * ogra_ fixes
<ogra_> rsalveti, fixed
<rsalveti> ogra_: approved
<ogra_> yay, thanks
<ogra_> that stuff gets autobuilt, right ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, should be available at the ppa in a few
<ogra_> k, just wanted to know if that was all action to take :)
<rsalveti> yeah, now we just wait
 * ogra_ starts to like that autobuild stuff :)
<ali1234> so why is phablet still building 10.1-20130222-UNOFFICIAL-galaxysmtd
<ali1234> why is the date not today?
<ali1234> does this matter?
<rsalveti> guess when doing incremental it doesn't change the date
<rsalveti> doesn't matter much
<gearhead> hey guys,I'm looking for a bit of info
<ali1234> how do i find the latest daily rootfs?
<ali1234> phablet-flash -l?
<gearhead> It would seem the daily builds are not where they were. Terminal is yelling me Jeremy's format has changed
<ali1234> jenkins
<ali1234> and yeah, that's being fixed
<gearhead> sorry,Jenkins
<ali1234> as in leeroy i guess
<gearhead> Thanks,thought maybe i needed to be directed elsewhere
<rsalveti> that's fixed by https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/phablet-tools/fixing_build_id_stamp_release_0.7/+merge/153186
<rsalveti> waiting for it to land
<dharber> goog evening folks any reason Ubuntu 12.10 cannot adb with terminal session with VZW Galexy Nexus
<dharber> It can connect with MTP
<claptop> wouldnt it be feasible/sensible to use vector graphics for everything that way you can scale up to the tv with less changes being made
<dharber> I found the problem android tools failed to download re-ran update and it is good thanks
<howcoza> Good morning
<Mourougan> hi Friends.... I'm trying to flash ubuntu touch into my Nexus 10... as a first step I tried the first step ie., unlocking my device using "sudo fastboot oem unlock"
<Mourougan> after unlock... when I reboot the device after unlock, it does not booting with Android... just keep on showing google logo and then the X logo
<Mourougan> anybody out there can help me on this?
<bitplane> ooh lots of people in here!
<bitplane> Does this thing run in the Android emulator yet?
<RobbyF> nope
<bitplane> Any QEMU support at all?
<bitplane> or do I need to play with it on a real device
<ali1234> real device for now i think
<LordShadowWing> Hello
<howcoza> Does anyone have any instructions I could follow to install the ubuntu phone os on to my HTC desire?
<bitplane> aw that sucks. oh well
<LordShadowWing> does the OS have access to mobile data yet?
<RobbyF> LordShadowWing, not yet.
<LordShadowWing> and is the music player functional?
<RobbyF> it might be. I'm not sure though.
<RobbyF> I havn't installed it yet.
<LordShadowWing> All i need is the music player, search and terminal access to make it my daily driver
<RobbyF> no search or term or music or data.
<Mourougan> hello
<LordShadowWing> blast.
<RobbyF> How ever it looks like some of those apps will be ready for quality testing really soon.
<RobbyF> as in days
<RobbyF> From what I gather.
<bitplane> IMO the most interesting thing about this OS idea is that we can have desktop OS over one of those USB -> HDMI converters
<LordShadowWing> That is quite awesome
<Mourougan> I'm facing issue in flashing ubuntu touch on my nexus 10
<LordShadowWing> are you running the ubuntu desktop OS
<RobbyF> Iam
<ali1234> bitplane: that doesn't work yet either
<LordShadowWing> should be simple
<bitplane> how does the whole thing work? is it a bunch of services and a window manager with its own APIs for touch applications?
<ali1234> whole thing?
<bitplane> I mean, is it just a normal GNU/Linux install with a different login screen
<Mourougan> yes i'm running on ubuntu desktop os
<ali1234> the whole thing works by being a QML UI on top of Qt on top of surface flinger, running in a full ubuntu chroot which runs on top of a cut down android base
<LordShadowWing> interesting
<bitplane> ah cool thanks
<ali1234> the HDMI full desktop thingy works by running full ubuntu in a virtual machine with an IPC for stuff like SMS and phone
<ali1234> but that isn't available in current builds
<bitplane> So it's going to use Android's drivers and stuff for phone, SMS etc?
<LordShadowWing> they should be out of alpha stage within 4-6 months
<ali1234> yeah basically that is the idea
<LordShadowWing> by the time its beta it will be near completion
<bitplane> so do modern ARM phone CPUs support virtualization, and the Linux kernel?
<bitplane> or are we talking battery-burning ugliness here?
<ali1234> some of them do
<Mourougan> anybody can help me?
<ali1234> you've seen motorola atrix right? it works the same way
<ali1234> it even uses ubuntu with the name scratched off
<bitplane> oh nice
<bitplane> didn't know that
<LordShadowWing> mourougan: do you have teamviewer for linux installed
<LordShadowWing> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<Mourougan> no ... lord
<LordShadowWing> it is free
<bitplane> gratis or free?
<LordShadowWing> closed source, but free as in free beer
<Mourougan> great installing
<bitplane> The more I think about this whole thing the more I think Windows 8 has a huge head start
<LordShadowWing> let me know when you have teamviewer installeb mouro
<bitplane> The main advantage for Ubuntu being that they don't need a crummy cut-down version for the desktop OS
<Mourougan> sure Lord.. thanks
<bitplane> and all previous apps will work
<ali1234> nope
<linton> I'm downloading the image now, but I can't wait to find out: can you install regular linux applications on Ubuntu Touch?
<ali1234> yeah but most of them won't work
<ali1234> and the ones that do you will have to ssh into phone to run them
<linton> :(
<RobbyF> ali1234, even the daily's?
<bitplane> I guess there's no freedesktop-wide advice for multiple screens then?
<bitplane> I mean multiple screens for different purposes, like a handheld screen, a computer screen, a fixed device display, a television etc
<bitplane> 'cause if there were you'd expect apps to be able to write a different UI to each one.. you media player would display controls on your handheld while it plays video to your TV and a "do not disturb" on your door
<LordShadowWing> mouro, hows it coming?
<RobbyF> Jenkins data format has changed, incompatible ?
<ali1234> RobbyF: wait for new phablet-tools package
<mourougan> hi Lord
<linton> I'm not very knowledgable about linux commands.  I did "phablet-flash -b".  It downloaded ok, but is hanging at the step where it pushes Ubuntu Touch to the tablet.  Any ideas?
<mourougan> which tablet you are using linton?
<linton> Nexus 10.
<mourougan> cool... even I using my nexus 10... but it doesn't boot after I unlock the device
<mourougan> stuck at the nexus logo
<mourougan> how did you pass through this stage... have you faced same issue?
<linton> I had that happen, too. I re-installed a fresh copy of Android and re-started the instructions and it worked.
<mourougan> cool.... then let me try that option... great
<linton> Just curious, did you have Android encryption turned on?  I did and I thought maybe that had something to do with the problem.
<mourougan> i don't think i turned on encryption
<mourougan> no i didn't
<linton> It was just a hunch.  Well, at least we got your installation to the next step (if your result is the same as mine).
<mourougan> hmmm... let me start my part first... hope somebody will have solution for your issue rite now...
<linton> Only solution I've found so far is that there isn't a problem, but that it just takes a long time for that 500M file to copy.  I'll just leave it alone for awhile.
<rmj250> Hi just tried to update with phablet-flash -l and get this error now "Jenkins data format has changed, incompatible" anyone know why?
<RobbyF> back end issue it looks I think
<RobbyF> update coming soon.
<RobbyF> not sure when.
<rmj250> ok thx
<rmj250> Don't suppose anyone knows when a version without all the fake data in it is coming?
<krabador> where it's possible to look ubuntu touch changelog?
<linton> krabador, I can't find any changelog available to the public
<krabador> ok, nothing it's planned for thw wiki page?
<mourougan> cool.... successfully flashed my Nexus 10 with Ubuntu touch developer preview....
<traxmac> for the changelog check http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-ubuntu_stamp
<eudoxos> hi, how  can I use dash on the tablet to run app by name? E.g. terminal which I installed over ssh and apt-get?
<dpm> good morning mmrazik, when you've got a minute, do you think you could help me answering this question from the core apps mailing list? -> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps/msg00116.html
<mmrazik> dpm: mhm... looking. there might be a bug somewhere
<dpm> thanks :)
<mmrazik> dpm: oh...  I see the problem
<mmrazik> dpm: they commit to trunk directly
<mmrazik> so jenkins is not involved in the merging -> doesn't do dput
<mmrazik> let me answer on the mailing list
<dpm> mmrazik, ah, I see. Thanks, that'd be really helpful, yes.
<mmrazik> dpm: mhm... I'm not on the list. I'll subscribe but can you please fwd the mail to me?
<dpm> mmrazik, sure. Done
<dpm> hi Mirv, and here's one for you: do you think you could answer this one? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/267353/problem-with-qtchooser
<ImaCookieDog> Hello everyone!
<dholbach> good morning
<ImaCookieDog> I would like to talk about Ubuntu os
<ImaCookieDog> for mobile
<ImaCookieDog> Is there any ports for Samsung i9001?
<Mirv> dpm: answered?
<Mirv> -? :)
<dpm> thanks Mirv!
<Mirv> no problem
<derp> is there a way to install the touch interface on an atom tablet?
<dlan> hi, how to roll back to android image?
<dlan> I can't find flash-all.sh
<avi4love99> hi all can i get ubuntu touch on note n7000
<dlan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess#Restoring_Android
<dlan> avi4love99: seems semeone working on that..
<dlan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dlan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/n7000
<Laney> where should I reassign Ubuntu touch bugs that make it to Ubuntu packages?
<Cyrildz_Akh> hello all
<ogra_> Laney, to the respective package once it went into the archive
<ogra_> up until it enters, use the url from the topic
<Laney> ah yes, was off the end
<Laney> ty
<Cyrildz_Akh> I'm facing some issues with the news builds( from yesterday and later). when trying to flash the phone the last build, the phone could not boot. do you guys have notice this issue ?
<Cyrildz_Akh> I'm back on stock rom now
<dank101> i do
<dank101> lots of people do
<ogra_> on a supported device ?
<Cyrildz_Akh> I'm on the Razr XT910, the port was done from some guy from XDA
<dun1982> Ok, what would be a good place to start looking on solving two issues in smdk4210 chipset tablet? 1st issue is network not working (so apt-get etc.. not working :) and the 2nd issue is no working displaydrivers? 3rd minor one is that boot.img made with Ubuntu-touch repository cannot be extracted by my device while booting (this can be fixed manually by hand...)
<ogra_> does he regulary re-spin the image and make sure to pick up the bzr changes in the tree ?
<rferrazz> mhall119: today i've proposed a branch for merging within ubuntu-calculator-app and i've noticed that jenkins is not appeared on the reviewers list
<ogra_> libhybris and the ubuntu api stuff needs to be upgraded alongside the phablet.zip changes regulary
<ogra_> so make sure your $device.zip actually contains up to date copies
<Cyrildz_Akh> orga_: No, the link in the wiki point to the last new build
<Cyrildz_Akh> ogra_: yesterday I tried with all the recent builds and could not boot after falshing the phone
<ogra_> Cyrildz_Akh, there were quite a few changes to the platform-api tree in the device repo, make sure the person maintaining your device port pulls them and re-spins the device images
<ogra_> *device porter
<P3T3> Hi friends, I am not able to execute anything from /data/ubuntu/usr/bin/ directory Always I get No such file or directory
<ogra_> you need to do it from the container, not from android
<ogra_> (see the release notes ...)
<P3T3> ogra_, oh I see, but I a have problems with chroot
<ogra_> whats the error ?
<P3T3> root@android:/ # ubuntu_chroot shell => chroot: can't execute '/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<ogra_> looks like you dont have the phablet.zip installed or the unpacking failed
<P3T3> I have it installed, if you mean quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<ogra_> (it installs the stuff in /data/ubuntu ... if /data was to full when extracting or not mounted or so you can get such issues)
<P3T3> can you give me size of this image after unpacking?
<ogra_> 1-2G
<P3T3> my df reports : /data  1.2G   708.9M   487.2M   2048
<P3T3> it means 708M used, 487M free
<ogra_> and your port has a properly modified fstab ?
<ogra_> 700M is definitely not right
<ogra_> root@localhost:/# du -hcs /data/ubuntu/
<ogra_> 1,2G	/data/ubuntu/
<ogra_> (but you want some wiggle room, so make sure to have ~2G)
<P3T3> so it is time to modify my partitions
<ogra_> also check twice that you dont have nosuid in the fstab for /data
<ogra_> (see the porting guide)
<P3T3> ogra_, I have checked again: /dev/block/mmcblk0p6		/data		ext4		rw,noatime,nodev,barrier=1,discard,noauto_da_alloc,journal_async_commit		wait,check
<P3T3> it looks OK
<ogra_> yep
<HEfOPMAT> Hi, I'm the owner of ACER W700, on a  platform x 86,  INTEL i3 processor, video INTEL HD 3000, screen resolution 1080p. Can I install the distro on it? Where can i get it?
<ogra_> ubuntuu touch isnt available for x86 yet
<ogra_> it iis android based and someone needs to port x86 support to cyanogenmod 10.1 first
<HEfOPMAT> I installed Ubuntu Desktop, it works but it is inconvenient. Is it possible to install only GUI
<ogra_> not yet
<ogra_> packages are slowly moving into raring ... but i wouldnt expect the complete set before may/june
<HEfOPMAT> On the main site, indicate compatibility with x86. Planning a version with support for the x86 platform, or the entire project only for ARM?
<dun1982> I would quess that once we get kernel support up and running for ubuntu-touch, it will work also with x86.
<dun1982> Ie. in that platform you have a very good app ecosystem already.
<dun1982> And I would imagine that is the whole point in the ubuntu-touch to get arm phones/tables to work with ubuntu ecosystem :)
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> well, i'm tasked with creating an x86 port that runs in qemu so people can emulate a device ....
<ogra_> not sure if that will be able to run on actual HW in the end though
<HEfOPMAT> I agree with this, the problem is to set up the tablet to a comfortable work, after installation, I have not got. Maybe there is some way to get similar functionality?
<mmrazik> jhodapp: I assume qtvideo-node is not even supposed to build on i386 ?
<mmrazik> https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/qtvideo-node/multithreaded-rendering/+merge/152975
<jhodapp> mmrazik, yeah, that's right...it shouldn't be built for i386
<ogra_> we will need it though
<mmrazik> jhodapp: ok. let me fix that
<ogra_> thanks :)
<jhodapp> mmrazik, thanks
<mmrazik> ogra_: I mean the job -- not to build on i386
 * mmrazik is not too keen to fix the package
<ogra_> mmrazik, well, the emulator will be x86 qemu ...
<ogra_> so all packages should also be built for x86
<mmrazik> ogra_: sure... but I can't really fix all packages
<ogra_> (not to mention that its a req. for entering the ubuntu archive)
<Knight_> I intent to install touch on TF101 Eeepad Asus, it's needed to be rooted?
<Knight_> hi
<dun1982> Knight_: Check if there is a root available.
<dun1982> After that chekck if there are CM-10.1 repos availble for kernel and device configure (otherwise you need to make those yourself, something that I had to cook up with gt-p6800).
<dun1982> In that way it would be also good idea to contribute to community behind ubuntu-touch, wink wink :)
<dholbach> rsalveti, heya - how are the changelog bits and pieces coming together? O:-)
<rsalveti> dholbach: yup, got it working yesterday, will finish it up today
<dun1982> Knight_: Here is the list of wip (work-in-progress, somehow working, working and supported) device list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<rsalveti> should have more news later in the day
<dholbach> rsalveti, awesome - how is it going to look then?
<dun1982> Knight_: And yes, you even might need to do repartition (which means that you will essentially format and repartition all the information stored to your device).
<rsalveti> dholbach: added/removed packages and for changed packages the name + latest debian changelog
<rsalveti> which is very human readable
<dholbach> rsalveti, that's great - and that's for every daily build compared to the last one?
<dun1982> Knight_: Seems that there is already https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/tf101 page set-up for tft101.
<rsalveti> dholbach: yeah
<ogra_> rsalveti, so that checking of /proc/cpuinfo for the Hardware value will bite us soon, i wonder if we shouldnt add something to the android side that does something like "getprop ro.product.device >/data/ubuntu/etc/device" on boot to read that
<ogra_> (to set the display values we need in ubuntu-session)
<rsalveti> ogra_: we could try to get it from properties indeed
<rsalveti> ogra_: in case we have devices sharing the same soc and cpuid
<ogra_> indont see anything else in proc or sysfs
<rsalveti> I know that the cpu id from proc is not used at all currently
<ogra_> yeah, my patch might break other samsung devices, seems there are more with the same HW field
<rsalveti> htc dna comes with "UNKNOWN"
<ogra_> and it looks like the android property seems pretty accurate
<ogra_> no idea if we could just access that from the container ... instead of handling it through a file
<rsalveti> needs to investigate it further, but I don't know yet in details how the android init system stores the properties
<rsalveti> but I think it'll probably be the easier way to move this forward indeed
<ogra_> effectively you dont want that functionality in ubuntu-session (or its successor) at all
<rsalveti> ogra_: there's also a kernel cmdline it seems
<rsalveti> androidboot.hardware=mako
<ogra_> so we might just want to set the right values on first boot in something like /data/ubuntu/etc/display and source that on session startup
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup
<ogra_> else your session startup will get even slower than it is right now the more device you add
<rsalveti> I know, this way is definitely not the right way to move forward :-)
<ogra_> i dont have androidboot.hardware ...
<ogra_> i have androidboot.serialno=0009c7dd53c73f... not sure if that helps
<ogra_> and i have
<ogra_> root@android:/ # getprop ro.product.device
<ogra_> GT-I9100
<ogra_> the latter seems to actually be the most reliable one
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> but i would prefer to handle it on the ubuntu side ... guess i cant just have everything :)
<rsalveti> problem is that we can create a way, or force a correct cpu id from proc or similar, but that doesn't means the android vendors/devices will have it done correctly
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> yeah, well, i assume the ro.product.device prop gets set at build time from some info in the tree
<rsalveti> yup, from device/foo/bar
<ogra_> on xda developers i see a lot of people starting to work with overlay zips ...
<ogra_> that will get messy soon
<rsalveti> because it's probably what the android about screen shows
<ogra_> so we shoulld offer some solution
<rsalveti> overlay?
<ogra_> oh, i didnt think about looking in /dev
<ogra_> !
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> overlays that supply a hacked ubuntu-session
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> (which your next dist-upgrade will then overwrite ... messy ... as i said)
<rsalveti> we need to find a better solution
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> people are not used dealing with packages :-)
<rsalveti> android is all a built once thing
<ogra_> yeah
<rferrazz> mmrazik: jenkins for ubuntu-calculator app seems away, i've proposed a branch for merging but it haven't tested it
<mh> hi, i want to install https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/tf101#link_to_images. is there a instruction guide for this? like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Flashing_the_device? not sure how to flash the os to the pad. should i do this via sd card and cwm
<mh> anyone?
<bassochette> mh: what did you already do? what is your problem?
<mh> i have rooted the device. with adb root i get adbd is already ruuning as root. i installed cwm. That was the only way i did know to get root.... Before i found the link on ubuntu :D
<mh> i want to flash the image to my tablet. i have root and the image but have no idea how to install it.
<dun1982> Hi, I made little update on the p6800 in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices, I added the p6800 from WIP to works somehow section even if it is still quite bad shape currently.
<ogra_> mh, first flash the device specific image ... then the phablet*.zip one
<dun1982> mh: Try adb commands.
<mh> mh: yes, in theory i know that i have to flash first the image than the other. but not how.
<dun1982> ie. tell me what happens when you write in your workstation this command: "adb devices"
<mh> 0380618 ... device
<bassochette> did you unlock our bootloader?
<mh> bassochette: i have root. is this the same?
<dun1982> ok, what device are you using (ie. I'm using galaxy tab 7.7)? And more importantly can you access recovery in your device (ie. can you use Clockworkmod)?
<bassochette> no, you don't need to be root to flash for ubuntu touch
<mh> i have an tf101
<mh> i think i can use clockwordmod. it's installed.
<dun1982> mh: Have you already read this then from the Ubuntu-touch device page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/tf101
<dun1982> Ok, good, then you can run the following commands most likely "adb push <image-file-path-and-name-here> /sdcard/"
<mh> dun1982: ok so i need to have an sdcard insert. can i do this via internal memory?
<dun1982> Sure you can, but I do not know that well the tf101
<dun1982> So you basically need to be able to push the file somewhere with enough space, somewhere that you do not format in recovery.
<dun1982> ie. putting it to /data/ for example is bad idea, because you need to do a factory wipe anyway through clockwork mod recovery.
<mh> ok i understood following: i copy the image to an sdcard, start cwm(power, +, - ) and then recover from the image. and this also with the 2nd image.
<dun1982> - Wipe data
<dun1982> Read the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/tf101#Installation
<mh> yeah, but i do not know HOW to flash the images. like i tought i do?
<dun1982> And if you write only adb, it will tell you the different options you have in use...
<dun1982> mh: You got this point: - Place both of these files in a place where you can flash them from recovery ?
<dun1982> Yes/no?
<mh> yes/no. i do not have a sdcard here. i will get one. But i want to understand the basic order. 1. copy the files to the sdcard 2. wipe data 3. start cwm and recover from the image. correct?
<bassochette> did you try to use phablet for flashing?
<mh> i tried to follow the instruction for nexus(https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Flashing_the_device). but is it correct what i wrote? then i will try it with a sdcard
<dun1982> recovery is the place where you can select the uploaded zip-files and install them. But after you have done the facotry wipe (which will format your tf101).
<ogra_> and you shoouldnt need a physical SD card ... as long as the /sdcard folder has enough space to carry the img files
<dun1982> do this: "adb shell"
<mh> ahhh ok, there is a space an my tablet called /sdcard but not a real sdcard?
<dun1982> And this: "df -h" or "df"
<dun1982> Paste the result.
<ogra_> there is a mountpoint in android thats called /sdcard, yes
<mh> ah ok wait a sec
<dun1982> mh: just do this in this order: 1. "adb shell", 2. "df -h" or "df", 3. "paste the result here".
<mh> Filesystem             Size   Used   Free   Blksize /dev                   360M    32K   360M   4096 /mnt/asec              360M     0K   360M   4096 /mnt/obb               360M     0K   360M   4096 /system                503M   457M    46M   4096 /data                   13G     1G    11G   4096 /cache                 521M     8M   512M   4096 /Removable             360M     0K   360M   4096 /mnt/sdcard             13G     1G    11G 
<mh> i did df without h
<ogra_> /mnt/sdcard             13G     1G    11G
<ogra_> thats what you want to know
<ogra_> 11G free
<mh> ok, i did adb push Downloads/ubuntu-touch-tf101.zip /sdcard/. what now? now i want to flash it right?
<ogra_> yes, and then the phablet zipfile
<mh> ok, i do a flash with load in the bootloader and recover with cmw? or is there a way via shell?
<zyga> jhodapp: hi
<jhodapp> hey zyga
<mh> cwm is always saying "can't mount /sdcard"... any idea?
<dun1982> mh: once you have the two zip-files in the machine.
<dun1982> Well you might need to find a cwm which is tailored for your system...
<dun1982> your system do not have /sdcard but /mnt/sdcard instead...
<mh> ah ok. so i will install another version. thanks
<dun1982> Well it does not matter actually.
<dun1982> Just mount the /mnt/sdcard, install the zip files from there and reboot. All this is done in cwm
<dun1982> Also remember to do full wipe.
<ogra_> it shoouldnt matter at all where your zip is
<ogra_> you can pick it from the recovery menu
<dun1982> ogra_: It matters where to find them :)
<ogra_> there is a file browser for this
<ogra_> at least in the ubuntu supplied cwm i use here
<mh> i have cwm v3.1.0.1 ... i can't mount /mnt/sdcard doesn't appear in the menu. I have reboot, aply update from sdcard, wipe data, wipe cache, install zipe from sdcard, backup and restore, mounts and storade, advanced, power off
<ogra_> you should have something like "flash zip from file" or so
<ogra_> that lets you pick a zip file to flash
<mh> nope ... sadly not
<zyga> jhodapp: hey, I'm curious about how media frameworks on ubuntu touch is going to work like, specifically if we have a notion of a media library that has content which can be "played" by the actual media appls (gallery, music, videos)
<ogra_> its going to work awesome
<ogra_> :P
<jhodapp> zyga, join #ubuntu-media
<gaara_akash> did anyone manage to get rid of the import error? "import Ubuntu.Components 0.1" for that line?
<gaara_akash> the QML not found error
<zyga> jhodapp: thanks
<mh> thanks for help! it works!
<zAo^_> Which currentgen SoC has the best cards for Ubuntu Touch support?
 * mpt realizes he's never known what "Call Waiting" actually is
<mpt> praise be to Wikipedia
<ogra_> rsalveti, HA !
<ogra_> rsalveti, grep ro.cm.device /system/build.prop |sed -e 's/.*=//'
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool, this file might be the one then
<ogra_> yeah, libhybris relies on it too
<ogra_> so we are safe assuming its always there
<rsalveti> as long as we can access the android system partition, yes
<rsalveti> but cool
<ogra_> do you plan to change that ?
<dun1982> ogra_: "so we are safe assuming its always there", that sounds lie assumption that I have heard so many f#¤"ing times in software development world :)
<dun1982> lie => like
<rsalveti> ogra_: we need, I might not have the time this week, so if you do, please change it :-)
<rsalveti> I'd like a way for people to just submit a conf file as well
<rsalveti> that matches the device id
<rsalveti> we can have a directory as kind of a database
<rsalveti> and source the <deviceid>.conf after finding the device id
<rsalveti> so we don't need to change ubuntu-session or any other script later on
<ogra_> rsalveti, heh, happy to prepare a patch (actually i would really like to rewrite that stuff in POSIX shell, it hurts my eyes every time i open it ... and it huts even more when my phone takes ages to start up :) )
<ogra_> rsalveti, but with "do you plan to change that" i was referring to the /system mount
<ogra_> dun1982, well, we define the system ... so if it vanmnmishes we removed it ourselves :)
<ogra_> hmm, where do all these m's come from
<rsalveti> ogra_: patches are always accepted :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: probably not, as you said, it's required by hybris as well
<rsalveti> the libs are at the same partition
<ogra_> yeah
<Guest28350> uhm yeah hi, i had a question... Where can I download the developer preview of the OS? I can't seem to find a link or button
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ogra_> also see the install instructions as mentioned in the channel topic
<Guest28350> thank you :)
<Stevo_> Need some help
<Stevo_> Anyone have a ubuntu touch sample for samsung galaxy tab2 7.0
<ogra_> see the Devices wikipage
 * ogra_ points to the channel topic
<Stevo_> ok let me check it
<bobweaver> Hello I want to daul boot my nexus 7 is there offical docs or should I just look on xda ?
<paulk-desktop> Hi! Where can I find Ubuntu Touch images for nexus s (crespo)?
<ogra_> bobweaver, xda, we dont support or encourage it so if it breaks you have to keep the pieces :)
<paulk-desktop> also, any serious developer in the room?
<dun1982> paulk-desktop: no
<ogra_> bobweaver, note that the OTA upgrade process might completely trash it (once we implement that)
<bobweaver> :(
<ogra_> paulk-desktop, only funny developers here
<dun1982> paulk-desktop: we are not serious at all. We like to tease people a lot.
<bobweaver> I need to but different n7 then
<paulk-desktop> okay :D
<paulk-desktop> so basically I'm interested in graphics
<ogra_> bobweaver, well, currently you arent in danger yet :)
<paulk-desktop> I sorta understood that it's not Xorg
<paulk-desktop> 1. Why not?
<ogra_> there is no such thing like OTA upgrades ...
<paulk-desktop> 2. Is it SurfaceFlinger then?
<dun1982> paulk-desktop: 1. nice or truthful answer?
<paulk-desktop> dun1982, truthful
<ogra_> bobweaver, but it will happen at some point and it will very likely be ignorant to such custom setups
<dun1982> paulk-desktop: 2. So you are asking what is used :)
<paulk-desktop> dun1982, yeah, what's used then?
<ogra_> paulk-desktop, 1. drivers 2. yes
<bobweaver> ogra_,  yeah that is what I was thinking. Kinda hard to make things when you have no clue about the future of things
<zAo^> For now
<ogra_> dun1982, sorry, took the shortcut :)
<dun1982> hehe :)
<paulk-desktop> ogra_, dun1982, so I guess that you use the google gralloc hwcomposer and EGL libs, correct?
<ogra_> yes ...
<paulk-desktop> have you tried with software gl only?
<ogra_> but SF will go away in favour of Mir
<paulk-desktop> I'm interested in knowing whether it's worth doing a fully free software fork or not
<ogra_> of surfaceflinger ?
<paulk-desktop> of the system
<paulk-desktop> Ubuntu Mobile or whatever you call it
<ogra_> Ubuntu Touch
<dun1982> Ubuntu touch``
<ogra_> and it is full free software
<paulk-desktop> ogra_, let me doubt that :)
<ogra_> ?
<paulk-desktop> you use CM 10.1 as a base
<paulk-desktop> which comes with blobs
<dun1982> Eh?
<dun1982> With what blobs?
<ogra_> yeah, there is no way around blobs
<paulk-desktop> like gralloc, hwcomposer, EGL, etc
<paulk-desktop> ogra_, sure there is
<paulk-desktop> that's my point
<ogra_> not in a usable way
<paulk-desktop> I wonder whether it would be usable without blobs
<paulk-desktop> ie: fast enough
<ogra_> no, it wont
<paulk-desktop> ogra_, Gnex is fast enough with no blobs with Android
<paulk-desktop> with firefox OS too it seems
<paulk-desktop> now I'm wondering about ubuntu touch
<ogra_> well, Mir will fully rely on gralloc and EGL
<paulk-desktop> ogra_, I can guess so
<dun1982> paulk-desktop: Wonder as much as like, no one is forcing you to do anything :)
<paulk-desktop> lol
<ogra_> if you can emulate that properly (probably someone even did already, i havent looked at Mir at all yet) ...
<dun1982> paulk-desktop: and btw, I have no ties with Ubuntu, except that I want it to work with my device :)
<paulk-desktop> my point is about whether using only software GL only would work or not
<ogra_> tvoss, ^^^
<paulk-desktop> who's a developer then?
<dun1982> paulk-desktop: What is a developer for you?
<ogra_> i would bet there is a SW renderer in Mir already
<ogra_> it wont be fun to use though
<dun1982> paulk-desktop: Is it something that reads in your title?
<paulk-desktop> ogra_, I don't want 3D, just fast enough 2D
<paulk-desktop> dun1982, that means you know what it's about :)
<ogra_> you want compisiting
<paulk-desktop> ogra_, nope
<paulk-desktop> if it can be avoided
<ogra_> and you want it fast enough to be usable
<ogra_> since all of the UI uses it
<paulk-desktop> :/
<paulk-desktop> so there were no tires of Ubuntu Touch on software GL only?
<ogra_> i dont know, you would have to ask the Mir guys
<paulk-desktop> (there is a free CPU-side lbEGL and framebuffer-only gralloc on Android, I mean with that)
<paulk-desktop> ogra_, or see for myself
<paulk-desktop> but I don't have any of the supported devices
<ogra_> right, Mir code is public
<paulk-desktop> ogra_, no, I mean by testing on a device
<paulk-desktop> it depends a lot on the device also
<paulk-desktop> omap4 tends to be faster than s5pc110
<ogra_> there are about 30 devices UT runs on ...
<paulk-desktop> and exynos4 faster than both, etc
<paulk-desktop> I have: Nexus S, Galaxy S, Galaxy S2
<paulk-desktop> any of them?
<ogra_> i use an S2 here myself
<ogra_> which model ?
<paulk-desktop> international gsm
<paulk-desktop> i9100
<ogra_> yeah, same here
<dun1982> paulk-desktop: I use gt-p6800 which is exynos4 based.
<paulk-desktop> ogra_, any idea where to find images?
<ogra_> look at the devices wikipage
<ogra_> (see channel topic)
<paulk-desktop> xda?
 * ogra_ doesnt see xda in the topic
<dun1982> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> dun1982, now you took the shortcut :P
<dun1982> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/galaxysmtd
<paulk-desktop> ogra_, I'm talking about the link this page refers to
<dun1982> ogra_: that's the shortcut :)
<ogra_> no, its i9100
<paulk-desktop> on galaxys2 it refers to xda, correct?
<ogra_> i think all these pages refer to some xda threads, yeah
<dun1982> Werent you talking about this one: Samsung Galaxy S (GT-I9000)
<ogra_> 9100
<dun1982> Or this one: Samsung Galaxy S B (GT-I9000B)
<dun1982> Ah, sorry :(
<ogra_> SGS2
<paulk-desktop> will you actually consider something cleaner than running on top of CM eventually?
<dun1982> ogra_: maybe you should do the same thing that I did with my p6800 and put it already in sort of working state :)
<paulk-desktop> ogra_, anyways, thanks for your help, I have to get back to studying
<ogra_> dun1982, i'm not the porter :)
<ogra_> i just help him
<ogra_> i asked that he updates the wiki though
<dun1982> Why can't you update the page?
<ogra_> so i guess he will do it at some point
<dun1982> Ie. I would not mind if someone else would do something with my device/repository once a while :D
<ogra_> i could, but i dont hav ehis contact data ... or dont know which data he wants to use
<ogra_> so i prefer to leave it to him
<dun1982> Sure, I understand it, but with most of the devs around, it usually is so that they think only themselfs and let the rest to be figured out bysomeone else.
<dun1982> Sorry if I sound a little bit doom and gloom, but my current worktitle puts me in so interesting discussions with guys who have been developing something specific for 10 years straight...
<ogra_> yeah, i only have 8 under my belt in the current job :)
<dun1982> As a dev, I like to figure out what else there, so the big bigture is very important concept for me. Btw, if interested, I could recommend https://leanpub.com/software-architecture-for-developers this book for any developer in this channel :)
<dun1982> and the blog is even better :)
<dun1982> ogra_: Thank god I dont have anyone directly in my control anymore. I got enough after 2 years in teamlead position where I had 29 people under me :)
<dun1982> And 8 is actually quite much already, quite good amount anyway.
<dun1982> I would be part of the team of 6-8 people including me, anything else and we hit huge organizational overheads soon... And communication issues :)
<ogra_> well, my job allows me to work from home and to do communication via IRC and mail
<dun1982> Sure, I work daily with skype, irc, webex and email. But that's not what I meant.
<dun1982> At worst times I had customer in one city, I was in the capital of Finland, my finnish team members in middle of finland, then our indian collaques in two different cities in India.
<dun1982> And that's fine and dandy, until people stop communicating and sharing :)
<dun1982> ah. but new kernel is baked :)
<tvoss> ogra_, ping
<int3> \info
<froek> is there anyone here who can talk to the limit of usb/flash memory device limits in ubuntu
<froek> related to touch devices of course
<dun1982> froek: what do you mean?
<tvoss> paulk-desktop, ping
<dun1982> ok, I have very specific question now. How to heck can I extract the contents of boot.img?
<dun1982> ie. all the tools that I have tried thus far do not work at all.
<dun1982> But I can still boot with the boot.img I currently have.
<dank101> 100% actuate IE6 simulator
<dank101> http://mrdoob.com/lab/javascript/effects/ie6/
<dank101> lol
<paulk-desktop> tvoss, pong
<tvoss> paulk-desktop, sorry, just about to eod. can you ping me tomorrow?
<paulk-desktop> I'll try
<tvoss> paulk-desktop, thank you :)
<traxmac> is there anyway to run traditional apps on the touch i.e. via some kind of qml container
<netcurli> https://code.launchpad.net/~djfun/+junk/Akari
<thIsgUy_> Ca anybody tell me if I'm doing anything wrong. I'm trying to make a image and this is what i see     jon@jon-NE56R:~/[target_directory]$ . build/envsetup.sh including device/htc/shootervm/vendorsetup.sh including vendor/cm/vendorsetup.sh jon@jon-NE56R:~/[target_directory]$ brunch <target>
<dun1982> thIsgUy_: let me tell you what you should get. I'll pastebin in a moment.
<dun1982> thIsgUy_: http://pastebin.com/sK96k8Wg
<dun1982> Does this help you to understand what was the point?
<thIsgUy_> let me look at it for a second
<dank101> EVERYBODY DO THE FLOP
 * dank101 falls
<thIsgUy_> oh okay I think I see what i did wrong
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614709/ ... untested yet
<dank101> is howtomen here?
<dank101> nvm
<thIsgUy_> what does this mean      build/core/product_config.mk:239: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/htc/shootervm/cm.mk]]: "device/htc/msm8660-common/bcm_hcd.mk" does not exist.    Thats what happens when I do brunch shootervm
<mhall119> netcurli: you got featured: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-sdk-session-presents-how-write-games-qml-and-javascript
<mikedell> hey
<mikedell> michael@ubuntu:~$ phablet-flash -b
<mikedell> Device detected as toroplus
<mikedell> Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<mikedell> Im trying to install on my samsung galaxy nexus
<LordShadowWing> is the terminal working on the ubuntu touch OS
<mikedell> How would i know?
<LordShadowWing> im asking the wntire room
<LordShadowWing> entire*
<mikedell> oooo
<mikedell> any ideas what that means?
<LordShadowWing> what what means
<mikedell>  michael@ubuntu:~$ phablet-flash -b
<mikedell>  Device detected as toroplus
<mikedell>  Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<mikedell> it's a samsung galaxy nexus
<LordShadowWing> toroplus is sprint correct?
<LordShadowWing> touch preview only supports GSM galaxy nexus so far
<LordShadowWing> from what i have read
<mikedell> ugh no sprint
<mikedell> lame
<LordShadowWing> one reason to hate sprint
<ogra_> rsalveti, seen the paste above ? havent tested it yet, but it should theoretically be fine and read configs from /etc/ubuntu-session.d/$device.conf
<rsalveti> sorry not yet, let me check
<ogra_> no hurry
<ogra_> i wont send MPs before i have tested it
<ogra_> and i wont test tonight :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool, sounds like an improvement :-)
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> then people can just create config files
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> and even if not sending that to us, they will still be able to update the package
<ogra_> right, just drop it in the dir
<ogra_> egtting the bash array stuff ported to POSIX costed me some hair though :)
<ogra_> *getting
<rsalveti> lol, yeah
<rsalveti> it's quite a pain indeed
<LordShadowWing> how do i access the file system of the phone on my ubuntu desktop
<ogra_> see the release notes
<ogra_> there are instructions
<ogra_> (see the channel topic for the link)
<LordShadowWing> it is running better than the last time i flashed it
<LordShadowWing> ok, Now I want to install a different recovery is it possible to flash just the recovery using ubuntu terminsl and ADB
<LordShadowWing> figured it out
<LordShadowWing> successfully flashed CWM and CM10
<LordShadowWing> had to flash CWM through fastboot and had to flash CM 10 through sideload on CWM
<thIsgUy> You guys is the local manifest file and the manifest.xml file the same thing?
<lilstevie> thIsgUy, no
<RobbyF> Are any of the daily apps launched from the ui yet?
<LordShadowWing> flashing back to android in order to run a music player
<thIsgUy> dang I been changing around the manifest file. Ok so where is the local manifest file because I'm not seeing it anywhere
<LordShadowWing> im going to wait till it enters beta
<thIsgUy> Do I need to download another local manifest? because I'm trying to make a image for the evo 3d but it keep giving me some kind of error when I do brunch shootervm (evo v same as 3d) it say manually add something to local manifest but I can't find that file. All I see if manifest.xml
<mathomastech> Hey all. I am trying to test an Ubuntu Touch app I wrote on my Nexus 7, but it is prompting me for a password. I never set up a password and the only thing I could find online is that the default is "phablet" but it does not work.
<mathomastech> Anyone run into this issue?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-15
<rsalveti> how the daily changelog will look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615219/, should be around tomorrow
<RobbyF> will it be on cdi site?
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> comparing with the previous build
<RobbyF> are we able to get a raring build?
<rsalveti> not yet, in progress
<rsalveti> by progress I mean some packages are being pushed
<rsalveti> once we have enough (the most critical ones), we can do the switch
<rsalveti> and hopefully remove the need of a ppa as well
<RobbyF> gotcha
<RobbyF> will daily builds soon include daily-core-apps?
<krabador> rsalveti, where it's possible to watch ubuntutpuch changelog ?
<rsalveti> RobbyF: yup, soon (I also want them) :-)
<RobbyF> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/ should be in here I believe.
<rsalveti> krabador: it'll be available together with the images
<mathomastech> Trying to deploy an app to Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7. It's prompting for a password but not accepting the default "phablet" Anyone else run into this?
<RobbyF> how are you installing?
<mathomastech> RobbyF: I am using QTcreator. It is seeing the device, and I can open ssh to it using the default password. but "Run on Device" or ctrl+f12 promps for a password. The "phablet" password works for the ssh connection but not the deploy to device connection
<RobbyF> hmm. that i'm not sure of. sorry.
<dank101> it's may be YOUR computers root password
<matge> I just reported Launchpad bug 1155382 in qt-folks "[crash] QContactManager is accessed after deletion" [Undecided,New]  https://bugs.launchpad.net/qt-folks/+bug/1155382
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1155382 in qt-folks "[crash] QContactManager is accessed after deletion" [Undecided,New]
<robru> rsalveti, hey, I'm trying to build qtvideo-node, but I can't seem to install two of the build deps (libhybris-dev and libqtubuntu-media-signals-dev) is there a special ppa for those that I'm missing?
<rsalveti> robru: the main ppa is https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa
<rsalveti> which you should find the needed packages
<dank101> camera app?
<robru> rsalveti, thanks... I see libhybris there but not libhybris-dev. is there such a thing as libhybris-dev? perhaps qtvideo-node has broken build-deps...
<dank101> is that real?
<rsalveti> robru: yup, at this view you can only find the source packages
<rsalveti> at https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+packages you can find the packages that hybris produces
<rsalveti> just open the tab
<robru> rsalveti, hmmm, that PPA warns that it will break my desktop! how am I supposed to build qtvideo-node... :-/
<rsalveti> robru: right, you could build in a chroot, but still, problem is that the result will only be valid for the device (if you build for armhf)
<rsalveti> maybe qtvideo-node shouldn't depend on hybris at the desktop use case (i386, for example)
<robru> rsalveti, yeah, I'm not expecting to be able to run phablet stuff on my desktop; didrocks simply asked me to investigate some of the packaging of some of the phablet stuff, so I'm just trying to do a basic 'bzr bd' to make sure that stuff is buildable and correct... but I can't build qtvideo-node without libhybris-dev... so should I install libhybris-dev on my desktop or not? (i have no idea what it is)
<rsalveti> robru: libhybris is the package responsible for doing the symbol loading for the android libraries, it's useless for your host
<rsalveti> you can install libhybris at your host, the problem with that ppa is if you enable and install some other packages
<rsalveti> bbl
<echko> wow
<echko> ??
<RobbyF> hi
<echko> whats up
<RobbyF> Just finished watching the Sam galaxy S4 event
<juicyjones> RobbyF it was a sad horrifying cacophany IMO
<RobbyF> I really liked it
<RobbyF> better than the traditional events.
<dank101> yeah
<dank101> say I if your here and alive
<dank101> I
<RobbyF> I
<lilstevie> J
<dank101> close enough
<ptl> hi
<ptl> what is the ppa that has the core apps? I forgot, and I just reflashed my Nexus4...
<RobbyF> ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily
<ptl> RobbyF: thanks. But I just tried to instal them on the ubuntu touch device, did not work (did an apt-get update prior to install). Shouldn't it?
<RobbyF> no
<RobbyF> well ya
<RobbyF> what did you try to install
<RobbyF> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-calculator-app
<ptl> apt-get install ubuntu-calculator-app ubuntu-calendar-app etc...
<RobbyF> it will install them
<RobbyF> but you need to run them from ssh/console still.
<RobbyF> I'm not sure the correct commands to do that though.
<ptl> never mind. I installed software-properties-common but never added the ppa :P
<RobbyF> I don't think you need to install that on the latest build.
<ptl> hmm
<RobbyF> how do we run the app?
<ptl> it seems we need to desktop_file_hint parameter
<ptl> anyway
<ptl> I added the repository and now it worked, I am going to install the apps
<RobbyF> there is a way to launch
<RobbyF> just not locally
<dank101> any d2att/i747 user
 * dank101 needs a tester
<dank101> anyone?
<ptl> not me
<dank101> ok
<dank101> my tester got back
<dank101> look under devices
<dank101> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#
<dank101> search for AT&T
<matge> why do my qmlscene windows not appear in google hangout screenshare list?
<matge> has anyone else tried that?
<BillyZane> hi
<Mrnerd> ok so i just got this error
<Mrnerd> make: *** No rule to make target `bacon'.  Stop.
<Mrnerd> how do i fix this?
<Mirv> rsalveti: do you know who could refresh qtwebkit's add_experimentalDevicePixelRatio.patch patch on top of qtwebkit 5.0.1?
<dholbach> good morning
<tvoss> dholbach, good morning :)
<dholbach> hey tvoss
<tvoss> hey dholbach
<tvoss> dholbach, wanna give me a call?
<dholbach> tvoss, I need to finish a few small things - how about in 30m?
<tvoss> dholbach, wfm
<dholbach> perfect!
<Androidjb> hey. i'm trying to make a port of ubuntu touch for galaxy ace plus, but i don't have any cm.dependencies file, and can't understand what to do with the Android blobs
<tvoss> dholbach, wanna jump over to #ubuntu-mir?
<Mirv> kaleo: so qt5-beta-proper has mostly Qt 5.0.1 identical packages for precise and quantal as raring has
<Mirv> the good question is when are touch image people starting to do builds against it, since I assume I can't simply copy those packages over to qt5-proper before some build testing has been done etc
<Kaleo_> Mirv, though I'm wondering, is it a lot of work to backport the fix for SVG support?
<Mirv> Kaleo_: not really, I just need to test build it first in some 3rd/4th repo, and then copy it over there. can be done.
<Mirv> backporting the packaging to the 5.0.0 sources
<Mirv> kaleo: putting that to to-do-soon
<Mirv> (as in today)
<Kaleo_> Mirv, great!
<Kaleo_> Mirv, designers will be happy to hear that
<ali1234> Mirv: my sdk still doesn't work i think: http://imagebin.org/250357
<ali1234> or is that how it's supposed to look?
<Skilly> Just got the "Device detected as tilapia. Unsupported device, autodetect fails device" error installing to Nexus 7 3G
<Skilly> resinstalling simmulating device as "grouper" instead of "tilapia"
<Skilly> ... hope this is compatible - anyone have experience
<dun1982> Skilly you have openjdk6 or 7 installed to your workstation?
<Skilly> yea - both
<dun1982> I got very odd error messages without the jdk's installed and those are not in the phaplet dependency files. Ok, then no issues, cannot help u :(
<Mirv> ali1234: looks similar to mine
<Skilly> thanks dun1982. Seems tilapia is not yet supported
<Mirv> there might be changes brewing though, the plugin is very new
<Skilly> quite widely reported via google - impersonating grouper is the reported workaround
<ali1234> Mirv: shouldn't there be special mobile app templates? and target <> desktop?
<ali1234> are the videos from yesterday up yet?
<netcurli> the recordings of the SDK days can be found on https://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuOnAir
<Mirv> jppiiroi1en: can you answer ali1234 about those?
<jppiiroi1en> ali1234, Mirv: http://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuOnAir
<Mirv> jppiiroi1en: I mean the templates vs mobile thing :)
<ali1234> trying to see in the video :)
<ali1234> oh he doesn't show it :(
<ali1234> urgh
<jppiiroi1en> ali1234: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCOspJaZmpo
<jppiiroi1en> maybe that answers
<mainerror> Great news! Because of a goddamn wind gust I dropped my Nexus 7 and now have a lot of small Nexus 7s ...
<eschatus> lol
<mainerror> Yea, 'cept it's not that funny from my angle.
<mainerror> More like 200€ blown into the wind ... literally.
<eschatus> I know, just the way you said it that was...
<eschatus> No insurance?
<eschatus> Sucks
<mainerror> It was a used one, imported from Canada and I'm in Austria.
<mainerror> I hate the nature right now.
<doomlord> mainerror is that an excuse to upgrade when the next one comes out in may
<mainerror> Not really ... bought mine only three months ago.
<doomlord> heh ok frustrating
<doomlord> i''m reluctant to buy top end mobile hardware eg laptops for this sort of reason. i have ended up liquid-damaging 2 laptops
<doomlord> i'm clumsy
<mainerror> First time ever for me.
<mainerror> If it wasn't for this 70km/h wind we have right now it would still be alive ...
<mainerror> Anyway ... what happened that happened. It's history.
<dsg> Does canonical plan to make the whole ubuntu phone stack, including end-user applications, free software? Or will some components be closed?
<dsg> (I know they will not have authority over the kernel)
<ali1234> ah ok, looks like my qt creator is working correctly
<ali1234> hmm, i remember someone saying there's a port of EGL hello_triangle?
<ali1234> any idea where i can find that?
<Mirv> kaleo: I wonder if you can briefly somehow test the new svg package before I copy it to qt5-proper?
<ogra_> rsalveti, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/session-manager/posix-rewrite/+merge/153542 ... happy reviewing :)
<Mirv> ok, discussed the Qt SVG thing and copied it over to qt5-proper PPA
<Mirv> ie. it missed the support libraries, and I backported the fix to the 5.0.0 package
<WebbyIT> Hello everyone :) I'm new in the world of Launchpad and I want to understand how it works. I did a little bugfix (a stupid typo), then I committed the change, used dch -i to modify the changelog, pushed the branch and propose for merge, but they said me
<WebbyIT> "Actually sorry, probably want to keep the changelog as UNRELEASED rather than targeting precise" (i'm on precise)
<WebbyIT> How have i to modify changelog?
<WebbyIT> Thanks for everyone that help me, and sorry for bad english!
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/phablet-tools/fix-for-1139999/+merge/153419
<paulk-desktop> tvoss, ping
<tvoss> paulk-desktop, pong
<paulk-desktop> tvoss, I was wondering whether Ubuntu Touch would run fast enough without the non-free vendor blobs for graphics (gralloc, hwcomposer, EGL libs)
<tvoss> paulk-desktop, I think the better question is: would it run at all? we do not have fallback software implementations of those components right now
<paulk-desktop> there are software implementations for all of these in Android
<paulk-desktop> so you most likely have them too
<tvoss> paulk-desktop, if they are readily usable, it is worth trying
<tvoss> paulk-desktop, but I haven't checked myself on them
<paulk-desktop> ok
<tvoss> paulk-desktop, can you give me a pointer to those implementations?
<paulk-desktop> tvoss, hardware/libhardware/modules/
<paulk-desktop> and sw EGL is in frameworks/base/
<paulk-desktop> frameworks/base/opengl/libagl
<paulk-desktop> and frameworks/base/opengl/libs
<ali1234> there must be at least one video card where that stuff isn't proprietary
<paulk-desktop> ali1234, wanna bet?
<ali1234> software implementation on arm isn't going to run well though
<paulk-desktop> ali1234, it does run well on Android
<ali1234> it might do if you just tell Qt to directly use it's own software rendering
<paulk-desktop> ok
<Stskeeps> no-go on qtquick2 at least
<ali1234> but software implementation at the very low levels is super slow
<ali1234> just try running unity on llvm-pipe... it blows
<paulk-desktop> ok
<ali1234> but unity-2d is fine and does pretty much the same thing
<ali1234> just at higher level
<tvoss> paulk-desktop, what problem are you trying to solve?
<paulk-desktop> tvoss, the problem of proprietary software :)
<paulk-desktop> I was just wondering whether you tried it already or not
<paulk-desktop> so I guess it'll up to me for testing
<tvoss> paulk-desktop, nope, we haven't looked into it
<paulk-desktop> (I guess I'll wait until Ubuntu Touch becomes more clean and usable though)
<paulk-desktop> tvoss, thanks for your answers then
<tvoss> paulk-desktop, I'm looking for the opengl implementation right now, but cannot find it in that directory
<tvoss> paulk-desktop, yw
<paulk-desktop> tvoss, I'm pretty sure it's already in your system
<paulk-desktop> that's the 0 0 android config in egl.cfg
<paulk-desktop> (which is most likely missing if you are based on CyanogenMod)
<tvoss> paulk-desktop, looking at aosp right now, but I might be missing something
<tvoss> paulk-desktop, got it, thanks
<paulk-desktop> but basically, if you wanna try, you can push that only line in egl.cfg (and remove the other one) and remove the vendor gralloc/hwcomposer
<paulk-desktop> that should do it
<matge> okey, back
<ricmm> matge: hey, I have a branch with the stuff we talked about but I havent pushed it anywhere, I'll set something up on github later
<ricmm> like keyboard docking and reflow of views with it
<matge> ricmm: that's cool!
<tvoss> kaleo, ping
<Kaleo_> tvoss, pong
<lool> rsalveti: I'm just realizing: could we make phablet-tools native instead of worrying about packaging changes vs. upstream changes and rolling tarballs and such?
<tvoss> Kaleo_, you kaleo or his evil twin? :)
<Kaleo_> tvoss, I'm both :)
 * tvoss hides away
<rsalveti> lool: sure, but why the concern?
<ogra_> lool, and while you're at it can you upload it to the archive too ? :)
<rsalveti> guess we'd need some more work before it hit the archive
<seb128> lool, ogra_: better, get it to be added to the autolanding stack!
<rsalveti> move to python 3, for example
<ogra_> seb128, as long as the end product lands in the archive i dont care how it got there :)
<lool> rsalveti: when I did some uploads just before the mwc demo images went out, I did changes in the bzr branches which were considered upstream, but which got included in the .diff because there was an upstream tarball; eventually some time later Sergio rolled a new tarball; I found this to be unnecessarily complicated; similarly there's a merge proposal from another Ricardo to fix a typo, which is in the "upstream" code but uses a non-upstream version
<lool> rsalveti: just having to worry about upstream vs. non-upstream changes feels weird here since the package essentially lives in Ubuntu right now
<rsalveti> Mirv: I can rebase it, though I would really like to not need it
<lool> it just crossed my mind that it ought to just be native
<lool> seb128: yeah, that's a good point too
<lool> seb128: how are native packages handled in autolanding?
<rsalveti> yeah, don't remember if it was a recommendation to not use native
<lool> rsalveti: I guess it's a case of pinging Sergio when he's back?
<seb128> lool, "well"?
<rsalveti> the recommended source format was 1, not native
<lool> seb128: like the place you're throwing coins and make a wish?
<seb128> lol
<rsalveti> guess seb128 might know more as well
<lool> he seems to know a lot about fetching water in the well
<seb128> lool, does native/non-native makes any difference?
<seb128> for daily landing you basically get a new tarball from the vcs for each landing
<lool> seb128: upstream tarball vs. lack of one
<rsalveti> if we always bump the upstream version, it makes no difference
<lool> ok
<rsalveti> when creating new release
<lool> rsalveti: let's discuss this with Didier in 1h
<seb128> the daily landing does a "release" every day
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> ogra_: did you see the changelog email?
<ogra_> rsalveti, ah it drowned in the other mails, seeing it now .... and fioxing the sync script :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool, thanks :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, did you see the merge request ? :)
<ogra_> (its huge do it if you have some spare time)
<rsalveti> ogra_: in my list
<ogra_> awesome
<ogra_> i'll take a hit on the other bash script in that branch too over the weekend
<ogra_> though thats using even more arrays ... might take a bit more
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, cool
<mterry> slangasek, I was already here in fact.  Got lost in my channels
<ogra_> but it will have a dircet impact on startup speed
<rsalveti> yeah, it's painful
<rsalveti> Mirv: I suppose you want the package updated at the 5.0.1 based ppa?
<rsalveti> wonder if this should also be pushed to the archive
<mterry> slangasek, so I have a WI to get qtubuntu in shape for autolanding, but it's only armhf because it requires android platform bits.  Are you familiar with the technical details there?   I'd be happy to help adjust it to work on i386 and amd64, but I'm not sure yet what bits it's relying on and thought I'd ask before diving into the code
<matge> Has there been discussion on how to do the online account plugins on the phone? They are now gtk based, which does not work currently
<MrAdam> Does anyone know if USB host mode is working on the Nexus 4 with the current version of Ubuntu Touch?
<matge> MrAdam: I read that usb host mode is not supported by the hardware
<MrAdam> Oh well, that settles it then ^_^
<MrAdam> Thanks
<matge> MrAdam: but there are hardware hacks supplying the necessary voltage externally
<MrAdam> Mmh.. My old Galaxy Nexus had it. I just assumed the Nexus 4 did as well
<wastrel> galaxy nexus doesn't have usb host mode
<wastrel> afaik
<wastrel> it only uses mtp
<MrAdam> It does indeed have host mode
<MrAdam> I used it in a few apps I've developed
<MrAdam> It was also possible to connect a USB drive to it and mount it
<dholbach> PLEASE NOTE: We're in the first session of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays
<dholbach> you can watch it live on http://ubuntuonair.com/
<dholbach> and ask your questions in #ubuntu-app-devel
<Mirv> rsalveti: yes, and I already did with a very-certainly-not-perfect version of the patch, but I'd like to have a patch that is properly adjusted to apply on top of https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta-proper/+files/qtwebkit-opensource-src_5.0.1.orig.tar.xz
<Mirv> rsalveti: what gets done in that packaging branch gets eventually pushed to archives as well
<rsalveti> Mirv: alright, need to disable jit for arm as well I'd say, I'll review the patch/package later today
<rsalveti> to make sure it's in sync with our own
<Mirv> rsalveti: I did that, although I haven't tested if it works
<rsalveti> Mirv: ok, cool
<Mirv> rsalveti: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtwebkit-opensource-src
<Mirv> so the device pixel ratio patch is mangled, should be replaced, and the disabling optimizations I modified to be arm only
<Kaleo_> kenvandine, libdee-qt5-dev does not seem to ship a .pc file anymore (looking at version 3.0-0ubuntu2~phablet1 in phablet-team/ppa/ubuntu)
<kenvandine> Saviq, ^^
<kenvandine> Kaleo_, it does in my package in raring
<Saviq> Kaleo_, hum, checking
<Kaleo_> kenvandine, I forgot to say, on armhf
<kenvandine> Kaleo_, Saviq just noticed yesterday that the lib is wrong
<Kaleo_> kenvandine, sorry, forget that comment, it's there; I'm blind
<Kaleo_> kenvandine, something else is wrong somehow
<kenvandine> the package in the phablet PPA is broken, we think
<Kaleo_> kenvandine, ah yes on my amd64 laptop: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/libdee-qt5-3.pc
<Kaleo_> kenvandine, on the phone: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/pkgconfig/libdee-qt5.pc
<Kaleo_> no -3
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually that might need another fix before the shell release ^
<Kaleo_> kenvandine, I have version 3.0-0ubuntu1phablet5 on my laptop (probably older)
<Saviq> Kaleo_, btw, https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3028305/+listing-archive-extra is building with the fixed libname
<Kaleo_> "sudo mv /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/pkgconfig/libdee-qt5.pc /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/pkgconfig/libdee-qt5-3.pc" fixes it for me :)
<Saviq> kenvandine, btw, you tricksed us with your dee-qt package in super-friends ;P
<kenvandine> woops :)
<Saviq> kenvandine, was > version than our phablet one ;)
<kenvandine> sorry :)
<Saviq> kenvandine, all fixed now
<kenvandine> although it is less broken :)
<Saviq> indeed
<kenvandine> i guess that forces some rebuilds ;)
<kenvandine> i've been trying to get everything in there so app developers can play after my SDK dev days session today
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why do we have our own phablet branch for dee btw?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it has the deevarianttext merged
<Saviq> pre the tests, though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so no processEvents() loop ;)
<tsdgeos> :D
<slangasek> mterry: hmm, what does "requires android platform bits" mean here?  I haven't looked in too much detail at the qtubuntu source, I think you want ChickenCutlass for that, but in general the androidiness should be cross-platform in that we don't actually have it in the archive on any arch :)
<slangasek> mterry: however, the current qtubuntu code may have arm-specific assumptions in its own right - since IIRC this is one of the components that deals with libhybris
 * ogra_ LOLs about the "how to enable mouse cursor" thread on the ML
<ogra_> (why didnt i nothice it before ?)
<mterry> Anyone familiar with running the unity/phablet autopilot tests?  I am getting errors about the autopilot interface not being available despite having autopilot-phablet installed
<lool> ogra_: reading your mp, I was wondering whether we should use upstart user sessions instead of the shell script spawning the processes
<lool> (obviously that's raring only)
<ogra_> lool, right, we should, though i'm not sure about the delays ... for now the most important bit is the use of ubunut-session.d, so i'd still like to see it being merged
<ogra_> there is another /bin/bash script in that branch that really has a penalty to startup speed, i plan to look into that on the weekend
<ogra_> (create-online-accounts)
<mterry> robru, kenvandine, cyphermox: have any of you messed with running autopilot tests for the phablet unity branch by any chance?
<ogra_> lool, fixed :)
<robru> mterry, no, sorry
<kenvandine> mterry, i haven't
<dun1982> ok, anyone who can help with networking (or missing network interface)?
<ogra_> dun1982, got the module for your device ?
<dun1982> Well I enabled wifi drivers from the kernel setup, so they should be compiled and deployed along with the rest of the kernel.
<dun1982> Is there anyway to check if I have the drivers or not installed in the kernel?
<dun1982> ie. lspci is not available and /etc/network/interfaces has only lo
<ogra_> cat /proc/net/dev
<ogra_> thats the most lowlevel way of checking for the device
<ogra_> (at least the most lowlevel one i know)
<dun1982> yup went there and the hardlink net does not point anywhere.
<dun1982> cat /proc/net/dev
<dun1982> cat: /proc/net/dev: No such file or directory
<ogra_> mount /proc then :)
<dun1982> should I mount it inside chroot or from android?
<dun1982> ah, from android I get in to /proc :D
<ogra_> right, /proc isnt mounted when you chroot
<ogra_> so after chrooting, mount proc (i think the release notes say so)
<dun1982> ah, I go and read the release notes then.
<dun1982> I did not know that we had one :D
<ogra_>  /topic
<ogra_> ;)
<lool> ogra_: when you say the scripts are a penalty to startup speed, does it mean you have some boot charts somewhere?  just curious as I'm a bit surprized these would make a bit difference
<dun1982> Btw, the release notes says that you should be in ssh-connection before running the mounting /proc.
<dun1982> Kind like a egg chicken situation if you ask me...
<ogra_> lool, nope, only gut feeling
<ogra_> lool, the PID handling the script is crap btw ... since there are varous scripts that only firs once and start sub processes with different PIDs ... so after all we definitely want upstart
<froek> dun1982, i mean, if I wanted to attach a flash drive or usb drive to my touch device, whether by plugging straight in or cracking the device open and soldering it on, is ubuntu going to recognize the size?  Theoretically is it possible, will ubuntu drivers pick it up.  Is the limitation in hardware or is it in the OS
<ogra_> *fire
<froek> dun1982,  (re: the requestion I asked yesterday)
<dun1982> froek: sorry, I have no idea what are you asking :)
<dun1982> ie. are you asking from me if you can solder a usb-key into your device?
<froek> i'll try a different way
<froek> I want to add storage to my touch device (somehow)
<froek> will the OS recognize the drive to it's fullest
<dun1982> froek: well there is no such option I am afraid. If you do not know where to solder the device into.
<froek> dun1982, lets say I do know where to solder it..
<dun1982> Well then do you know from software level how to use the signals you are getting after the soldering?
<dun1982> ie. after soldering I am quite sure your device does not pick up the new added hardware.
<dun1982> Not at least automatically.
<dun1982> Bit let's say you can replace exising memory cell with bigger one, that _might_ work :)
<froek> dun1982, yeah, replacing existing is kinda where I'm going
<dun1982> but seriously, I would still suggest to buy a device with sdcard place.
<froek> I'm curious if there would be development required in order to further the drivers software, and not just the hardware which I know I'll be needing to do
<dun1982> A lot simpler solution, otherwise I could not help you that much.
<froek> no worries.. with SD yes, there is that option - but it's hard to get beyond say, 64GB
<froek> I'm looking at a multiple of that
<froek> I realize I'll need to do some hardware hacking, which is fine by me
<froek> Is the touch version of ubuntu that different than the main Desktop/Server edition?
<dun1982> eh, okay why would you in right mind go for more than let's say 32gb?
<froek> umm, more of an exercise in fun to go beyond 32 :)
<dun1982> yeah. it is not the desktop version, but thinned down version of broken software :)
<ogra_> its bnot broken ... its just young :)
<froek> ha, I see.  Is it possible to upgrade to full version using apt?
<dun1982> froek: no
<dun1982> ie. for you it might be better to try to port the desktop over the device you want to use :)
<froek> hmm
<dun1982> But the software and platorm is quite open, so I would imagine that anything is possible.
<dun1982> But I have no answers for how to do what you want.
<froek> Not a problem, you've helped me already
<dun1982> And I do not think that there are that many others who want to do what you are trying to do, so you might need to find the answers alone :(
<froek> where would I find the source for the touch specific os?
<froek> i've got the developer preview tools installed
<froek> but is there a main code repo that is what makes up the touch OS?
<dun1982> Hm... I have no idea where the touch source is available.
<dun1982> I only know where to find the daily binaries.
<froek> oh, where's that?
<froek> I could probably track it down
<dun1982> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/
<froek> tx
<ogra_> froek, you want /current
<froek> cheers
<froek> anyone here know who/where the "build" people are for ubuntu-touch images?
<ogra_> they are little gnomes in automated buildservers
 * froek looks high and low
<ogra_> froek, what do you want to know
<froek> ogra_, I'd like to pull the source tree and learn how those images are built, maybe even contribute back to the project
<ogra_> froek, well, see the porting wikipage (channel topic)
<froek> k
<froek> ogra_, thx
<ogra_> the image is actually two parts ...
<ogra_> one is the android base which is cross built from a modified CM tree ...
<ogra_> the other is a typical ubuntu rootfs assembeld from debs
<froek> I see that in the first paragraph of the porting page.. interesting
<froek> interesting
<ali1234> it's kind of sad that the part everyone usually complains is not "open" enough, android, is currently easier to build from scratch than the "real" linux part
<froek> so you're basically running a baseline android kernel, and then bootstrapping the ubuntu system underneath that
<ogra_> ubuntu runs in a container
<ogra_> using libhybris to access the android side and talk to the drivers
<froek> now, that container is not like the current hack to make ubuntu work on android is it?
<ogra_> the android side is just the most minimal stuff you need to make the drivers work
<ogra_> its a bit different, but similar
<ogra_> there is work going on to actually move the android part into a container though
<ali1234> what was decided for that?
<ogra_> and use the ubuntu rootfs nativelz on top of the android kernel
<ogra_> ali1234, research iirc
<ali1234> so still undecided then?
<ogra_> with ubuntu in LXC as fallback
<ogra_> afaik yes, but i'm most likely not up to date
<ali1234> all i know is what i saw at UDC session
<ali1234> UDS*
<ogra_> yeah, i think ChickenCutLass wass researching the container stuff
<froek> i see
<ogra_> and based on his freedback it will be decided
<Peter> Is ever going to be ubuntu touch for the htc thunderbolt??
<dank101> YO
<dank101> does anyone have the march 3rd build?
<dank101> i need it
<dank101> anyone?
<ogra_> it gets auto-deleted if there are more than two newer ones
<dank101> anyone with a backup?
<dank101> i need it so much right now
<dank101> like over 900000000000000kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk times appreciated if you have a backup
 * ogra_ doesnt
<dank101> :(
<dank101> darn
<dank101> guess i'll need to use http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<ogra_> why is the 3rd so important ?
<Mavado> is there a daily snapshot avaible?
<dank101> 3rd is the last one known to work on samsung devices
<ogra_> dues to what exactly ?
<ogra_> my i9100 works fine with daily dist upgrades here
<ogra_> which should get me the same
<ogra_> at least on the phjablet side
<ogra_> *phablet
<Mavado> Ive got a samsung galaxy nexus :)
<Mavado> im installing it at the moment
<ogra_> the daily ?
<Mavado> but it hangs for some reason at Pushing /home/ubuntu/Downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<Mavado> ah nevermind :) writing system.
<ogra_> yeah, its quite slow to transfer
<Mavado> yep. took almost 6 minutes
<dank101> samsung as in the new galaxy devices
<dank101> all of the non-S2 or earlier don't like the new builds
<dank101> "i killed 3 pigs today working on this"
<Mavado> does Mobile Data work now_
<Mavado> ?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> dank101, pigs arent enough... zou need a male dragon
<ogra_> *you
<dank101> and 5 dragons
<dank101> female and male
<ogra_> whats the issue you see ?
<dank101> blackscreening
<dank101> no GUI
<dank101> Never loads
<ali1234> what about SGS?
<ogra_> any logs
<dank101> posted to the mail list about 66666666 times
<ogra_> my SGS2 works fine here
<ogra_> not sure about other models ...
<ogra_> but i know the guy rilling the device image had to jump through some hoops to roll back the mali driver
<ogra_> *folling
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> *rolling
<dun1982> Oh man, I have no idea what to do with the damn image. Now I have included both old Mali driver and wifi drivers, but not screen nor network drivers are available after boot.
<ogra_> which wifi driver is that ?
<ogra_> dhd ?
<dun1982> ath6kl
<dun1982> # Wifi
<dun1982> BOARD_WLAN_DEVICE                := ath6kl
<dun1982> WPA_SUPPLICANT_VERSION           := VER_0_8_X
<dun1982> BOARD_WPA_SUPPLICANT_DRIVER      := NL80211
<dun1982> BOARD_WPA_SUPPLICANT_PRIVATE_LIB := lib_driver_cmd_ath6kl
<dun1982> WIFI_DRIVER_MODULE_PATH          := "/system/lib/modules/ath6kl.ko"
<dun1982> WIFI_DRIVER_MODULE_NAME          := ath6kl
<dun1982> WIFI_DRIVER_LOADER_DELAY         := 1000000
<dun1982> BOARD_HAVE_SAMSUNG_WIFI          := true
<ogra_> does /system/lib/modules/ath6kl.ko exist ?
<dun1982> Do you mean in the image which I have booted or in the out/target/product/p6800 folder?
<ogra_> in youtr running phone indeed
<dun1982> There is no modules folder under system :)
<dun1982> Should I be worried?
<ogra_> i wonder if your flashing worked then
<dun1982> Filesystem               Size     Used     Free   Blksize
<dun1982> /mnt/secure            390M     0K   390M   4096
<dun1982> /mnt/asec              390M     0K   390M   4096
<dun1982> /mnt/obb               390M     0K   390M   4096
<dun1982> /data/ubuntu/dev       390M    48K   389.9M   4096
<dun1982> /data/ubuntu/run       390M    44K   390M   4096
<dun1982> /data/ubuntu/run/shm   390M    76K   389.9M   4096
<dun1982> /data/ubuntu/run/lock     5M     0K     5M   4096
<dun1982> /data/ubuntu/system    818.9M   168.8M   650.1M   4096
<dun1982> /data/ubuntu/vendor    818.9M   168.8M   650.1M   4096
<dun1982> /data/ubuntu/data       12.9G     5.8G     7.1G   4096
<dun1982> Did that come all the way?
 * ogra_ points to paste.ubuntu.com 
<ogra_> with both hands ...
<dun1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617633/
<dun1982> I need to go for a moment now.
<ogra_> well, /system should have been filled with your build ...
<ogra_> and should definitely contain the ath6kl.ko file
<dun1982> Be back in ~1h or going to sleep anyway :) See u when I'm around next time.
<ogra_> enjoy
<dun1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617636/
<dun1982> There is my system folder. I think I need to check if I have to upload the system folder by hand there...
<ogra_> and /system/lib/modules ?
<ogra_> no, that should al happen from the autodeploy.zip
<ogra_> you shouodnt need to upload anything beyond that
<dun1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617639/
<ogra_> ath6kl.ko
<ogra_> there you go
<dun1982> So what do I do with that
<dun1982> `?
<ogra_> so go out of the container to android and do:
<ogra_> insmod /system/lib/modules/ath6kl.ko
<dun1982> Ah thx, I'll try that next.
<ogra_> then cat /proc/net/dev again ... and you should see a wlan0 or so
<dun1982> should that be automatically done?
<ogra_> android usually does that from init.$devicename.rc
<ogra_> for me the line to load the wifi module was missing in the CM tree, i had to add it
<kheeper> Hi people!
<kheeper> It's there latest rom for gt-i9300 I wanna tested
<kheeper> *test it
<mterry> mzanetti, alright, I've double-confirmed that autopilot-phablet isn't quite working (or something isn't).  I set up a new VM, only did ./build -s and installed autopilot-phablet.  Still I get the error about the autopilot interface
<ogra_> kheeper, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mzanetti> mterry: it works here and in jenkins... very likely to be something with your setup
<dank101> not out for the i9300
<kheeper> I know it's not out for i9300
<mzanetti> mterry: does it still say "Loading testability driver" when you launch it with -testability?
<kheeper> just was asking if there is some beta version
<mterry> mzanetti, hrm, yes.  But then immediately segfaults  :-/
<mterry> Maybe that's the real issue.  But I don't know why it would.  This is a clean setup
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm... and it does not segfault when you start it without -testability?
<mterry> mzanetti, it also segfaults then
<dank101> no
<mterry> seems to be loading libUnity-qml.so
<mzanetti> mterry: then you have probably libunity-core not up to date
<mzanetti> mterry: you need the version from the phablet-team ppa
<mterry> mzanetti, the build script is designed to point to a version built from bzr
<mzanetti> mterry: be aware that isntalling that kills old unity for now
<mzanetti> mterry: I haven't ever ran that script so far
<mterry> mzanetti, well, I'm running libunity-core from bzr
<mzanetti> from lp:unity/phablet-mods ?
<mzanetti> mterry: ^
<mterry> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm.. that should work I guess. haven't tried that so far. I'm using the libunity-core from the phablet-team/ppa
<mzanetti> mterry: which should be built from that one afaik
 * mterry is tired of trying to get unity/phablet in a working state
<mterry> aha...  hmm
<dun1982> Heh, can someone tell me what the heck is wrong...
<mterry> I bet I and the autopilot script are both not setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<ogra_> dun1982, well, did you try the things above ?
<dun1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617704/
<dun1982> yeah...
<dun1982> Check what happened :)
<ogra_> funny
<dun1982> yeah, that was my first reaction too...
<dun1982> Well, if this would have been easy, it would not be called compiling kernel :)
<ogra_> so next thing ... modinfo  /system/lib/modules/ath6kl.ko
<mterry> mzanetti, yup, I get farther by manually setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH when running tests (duh).
<ogra_> check what parameters the module takes
<dun1982> Man, I start feeling that 15 days is enough when trying to figure out how to get the basic necesities working with the device, so that I could try out the preview version of this os :)
<ogra_> there might be something like a firmware= parameter or so that you need to point to the right binary blob
<dun1982> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617707/
<ogra_> ah, so it has hardcoded paths
<dun1982> ok, where in the build process configuration is that enabled?
<ogra_> athwlan.bin is what you want to find i would guess
<ogra_> likely in the extracting of the binary blobs
<dun1982> ok, did this, waiting now results: root@android:/ # find / -name athwlan.bin
<dun1982> ok, there is no such file in anywhere in the booted image.
<ogra_> some drivers take a firmware= parameter ... others just have hardcoded paths they try to load from ... and there are some where you have to echo the firmware file into a sysfs path
<dun1982> I'll check if any of the files are available in the image I flashed to my system.
<ogra_> well, look in your device tree on the PC
<ogra_> it could even be that they are included into the .ko file at compile time, though that would be a GPL violation i think
<dun1982> $ find . -name athwlan.bin
<dun1982> £
<ogra_> €
<dun1982> So no athwlan.bin anywhere in the whole repository.
<dun1982> I did run that command in the repository root.
<ogra_> but you extracted the binary blobs when setting it up ?
<dun1982> Yeah I did.
<dun1982> And I'm running cm-10.1 build in my device.
<ogra_> well, flash cm 10.1 and look exactly what that does then
<dun1982> my kernel and device threes are based on the original cm-10.1 repositories and I have asked help also from the maintainers of those repos.
<ogra_> if wlan works you should be able to find out how it does that by liooking at all the things we went through today
<dun1982> ok, let's see what that turns out then.
<dun1982> thx anyway. You are one patient teacher :)
<ogra_> looking at init.rc for an insmod line ... looking for the blobs etc etc
<dun1982> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617731/
<dun1982> This is from cm-10.1 and I have connected it actually to my wlan as well.
<dun1982> How ever ifconfig or iwconfig do not give any devices...
<dun1982> But...  wlan0: 52194043   34276    0    0    0     0          0         0  1405594   19763    0    0    0     0       0          0
<ogra_> well, look for the binary blobs .. have a look at init.rc
<ogra_> i.e.
<ogra_> grep insmod /init*.rc
<dun1982> Yeah, I'm just looking into there.
<mterry> Hrmm...   now I'm getting the Music page instead of the Home page by default
<ogra_> to find all insmod lines in all init.rc files
<dun1982> root@android:/ # grep -ir insmod /init*.rc
<dun1982> 1|root@android:/ #
<ogra_> intresting
<dun1982> say to least...
<ogra_> does ldmos show any modules loaded ?
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> lsmod
<dun1982> root@android:/ # lsmod
<dun1982> ath6kl 204531 0 - Live 0x00000000
<ogra_> well, something loaded it
<dun1982> let's see what happens if I grep that aht6kl.ko :)
<dun1982> or just ath6kl
<ogra_> its a binary ... grep wont help much
<ogra_> "strings" would
<ogra_> but i doubt android ships that
<dun1982> I have the ath6kl source if that is any help
<dun1982> It needed to be included in kernel build btw.
<dun1982> There was no blobs for it. So it is actually build along the kernel.
<dun1982> https://github.com/dun1982/android_hardware_atheros_wlan
<dun1982> I had to include it to my manifest.xml because my images were failing without it.
<ogra_> thats only wpa_supplicant stuff
<ogra_> not kernel
<dun1982> But isnt the wpa_supplicant compiled in kernel build.
<dun1982> This is the full kernel source: https://github.com/dun1982/android_kernel_samsung_p6800/tree/v0.3
<dun1982> That is the source that was compiled for my current test image.
<dun1982> The v0.3 where the only difference where the added ath6kl drivers with that wpa-supplicant stuff in the manifest.xml.
<ogra_> https://github.com/dun1982/android_kernel_samsung_p6800/tree/v0.3/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath6kl
<ogra_> thats your driver
<ogra_> did you search for the binary blobs on CM already ?
<dun1982> nope
<dun1982> where does those binary blobs go which the extract-files.sh load?
<ogra_> no idea, its usually described in the proprietary*.txt files
<dun1982> hm... if my find command did actually find the file, they are deposit to either out/.. or nowehere.
<dun1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617792/
<ogra_> no, i mean the binary blobs ... and i mean on your running CM
<dank101> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191235&page=2
<ogra_> dank101, and it just works flawless with the mwc-demo ?
<ogra_> (or dailies from before the 3rd)
<dank101> i think
<ogra_> you think or you know ?
<dank101> think
<dank101> worked on the VZW S3
<ogra_> then test with the mwc-demo to prove your theory first :)
<dank101> ok
<dank101> ADB works on all of them GUI only works  on the dailies before
<ogra_> right, so your android side is at least basically functional
<marious> hello. it possible install ubuntu on  a tablet that does not has android,  any link that can help me ? thanks
<dank101> impossible
<dank101> unless android is ported
<dank101> 99999999999999999999999999999999999999% impossible
<RobbyF> Anything interesting today?
<RobbyF> I couldn't catch any of the SDK stuff
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-16
<matge> you missed my talk
<robru> any chance there are any onboard developers around?
<robru> actually, no, wait, not onboard. the on-screen-keyboard from the actual touch image. I guess that's different than onboard.
<robru> image 33 has a ton of regressions, ugh
<caryhartline> would it be possible to run ubuntu touch on a virtual machine?
<julio> hello
<int3> Hi, i am trying to build ubuntu touch for my samsung galaxy duos, need help!!
<lotuspsychje> int3:is your device in list here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<int3> lotuspsychje:nope i am trying to follow the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting to build one
<lotuspsychje> int3:sorry way over my head for dev :p
<int3> lotuspsychje: no probs, will try figure out a way :)
<lotuspsychje> cant wait ubuntu devices come on market
<lotuspsychje> int3: woul another samsung image not work for your duos?
<int3> lotuspsychje:nope, this duos is a bit low end mobile phone with arm.v6, so they wont work on this
<lotuspsychje> int3: no other way around then self compile then :p
<Xentred> Hi - I installed ubuntu-sdk, but when I click "New file or project" I don't see Ubuntu in the list, just "Applications, Libraries, etc.". How do I get Ubuntu into that list?
<marton> hello all, please help, how to setup ubuntu touch my pipo s1 android tablet? :)
<sky770> hi marton
<sky770> does the pipo s1 has the RK3066 SoC? *shrugs*
<marton> hi :)
<marton> yes chip rk3066
<marton> dual cpu 1,600mhz 1gb-ram. quad core gpu.
<marton> hi sky770! yes! pipo s1 chip rk3066! :-)
<marton> when it will be ported? :)
<ogra_> once someone ports it :)
<ogra_> feel free to do it yourself ... see the porting doc
<ogra_> (link is in the channel topic)
<marton> ok, but I'd appreciate it if you would
<ogra_> how, i dont have the device ? :)
<ogra_> a port needs to be done by someone who has the device to get it running
<ogra_> and the device needs to be already supported by cyanogenmod 10.1, else it gets harder
<marton> ok. thnx comment! :)
<kheeper> It's here someone how trying do develop ROM for gt-i9300 I would like to help or get involve
<kheeper> *to
<Siva> anyone can help me with porting ubuntu on my tab?
<Siva> i have flashed the device specific part then the generic part.
<ogra_> kheeper, see the devices wikipage, there should be a contact person or a link to an xda thread
<kheeper> there isn't contact for gt-i9300
<steve_fi> heya, when I try to communicate with my Nexus4 with Ubuntu Touch loaded, (using: adb root), I get a 'device not found error' do I need to do something on the phone to enable it?
<steve_fi> device doesn't appear when I run 'adb devices' either, and I was just wondering if it should be turned on by default when I install Ubuntu Touch
<popey> steve_fi: it should be on, yes
<steve_fi> I suppose the next logical question is, is there a way to turn it on the device?
<steve_fi> if its off
<AssoAsso> Is there a instructionalvideo on how to install Cyanogenmod on Samsung sg2 on Youtube?
<AssoAsso> A official video...
<AssoAsso> "- Copy GApps and CM10.1 ZIPs to your internal SDCard"   Where do I download these files ?
<AssoAsso> Ops i saw them when i scrolled down a bit..
<marton> please porting my pipo s1 android tablet,  chip rk3066. 1,60ghz dual cpu. 1ghz quad gpu. love ubuntu! :).
<Xlab> Hi folks. I'm interested how the ubuntu touch interacts with surfaceflinger, but couldn't find any useful entry point in phablet sources. I checked the diff of "native/services/surfaceflinger/" between revisions phablet-10.1 and cm-10.1 but there is no significant tweaks. Could anybody advice me where to look? I though there must be some client via binder…
<ogra_> Xlab, look for libhybris
<ogra_> marton, just asking here over and over wont get you a port, try opening a thread on the xda developer forum and see if dome dev wants to help you porting
<ogra_> s/dome/some/
<marton> thnx
<jeveuxveux> Hi. I have my phone in download mode. and connected it to the PC through USB Cable. The Section who is supposed to change coulour to yellow or green doesnt change its colour ??
<jeveuxveux> anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<jeveuxveux> when i insert the USB cable is says that not all devices are installed properly "CDC Abstract Control Model    No drivers found"
<jeveuxveux> wag1 ?
<giacomoalbe> hey is anyone there?
<jeveuxveux> I'm trying to install cyanogenmod on my Samsung sg2.. I've downladed all the needed Zip files. and Odin 1.85. Now first step is to put the phone into downloading mode. then connect it to the PC. then Odin shall notice the phone. but it doesnt. can anyone help me?
<dank101> ...
<dank101> Install Kies and Uninstall Kies
<dank101> that should fix it
<dank101> and your in the wrong network
<dank101> GTFO
<Xlab> >Xlab, look for libhybris
<Xlab> Thx, will grep it in phablet-dev-bootstrap..
<jeveuxveux> dank101 thanks. which network is more apropriet?
<dank101> jeveuxveux, #android-root
<dank101> but Kies installs the correct drivers
<jeveuxveux> thanks. both channels cyanogenmod and android-root requires the user to be registered
<jeveuxveux> and I'm not.
<dank101> then do it
 * ogra_ just followed the cyanogenmod howto to get CM on his SGS2
<dank101> do ./msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<dank101> remove the .
<dank101> replace password with something better
<dank101> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191235
<Namidairo> you managed to break bcmdhd?
<dank101> ?
<norbu> "i'm scared so... someone else try it" hehe
<std> are there actually any successful ports to other phones than GS and N4?
<Saviq> std, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<std> ah, thanks, haven't been to that page in a while
<RzR> g0d8g0d
<RzR> eew
<filippo> hi guys i need an advice...I have on myn nexus 7 ubuntu 13.04 dev version, I know that there is a new interface (Ubuntu touch) I tried to flash my nexus following the instruction on wiky page but adb device cannot see my nexus falshed with raring...what can i do? there are any differences between the version i have installed and ubuntu touch?
<filippo> anyone can help me?
<holstein> filippo: 13.04 is in #ubuntu+1 ,and its not final... you can try using 12.10 live
<filippo> thx holstein i followed the instruction in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install but since my device has not android anymore they don't work...could you please tell me where i can find the image of 12.10 touch so i can flash it via fastboot?
<zAo^> will phablet-flash -b install the daily image?
<filippo> no my device is not seen by adb device
<zAo^> filippo: my question was not an answer :)
<filippo> sry
<zAo^> np
<filippo> so...is there any way i can try ubuntu touch without restoring android on my n7?
<adam_b> filippo: you need the device to be seen by adb to update the ubuntu image or to go back to android
<filippo> any chanches that adb device can see my tablet with ubuntu on it (sry if stupid question)?
<adam_b> it should, I dont remember having to do anything special with my Nexus 4 (but I'm back on Android just now)
<adam_b> you've tried the adb kill-server; adb start-server stuff?
<filippo> no I'll try
<filippo> the n7 should be in fastboot mode?
<RobbyF> filippo, yes it will read it
<filippo> adb see it when it is in recovery mode...
<filippo> adb devices doesn't see it, fastboot devices does...
<filippo> i got this error: device not found Error while excetuting adb shell getprop ro.cm.device  Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices' Ensure you have a root device, one which running 'adb root' does not return an error
<filippo> ok thx guy for your time, ill try to figure out something see you
<zAo^> will phablet-flash -b install the daily image in the innitial install or should I upgrade after first boot?
<zAo^> omg its slow XD
<zAo^> On Tegra 3 at least
 * ogra_ hasnt noticed any slowness 
<zAo^> what hardware?
<ogra_> the initial boot is a bit choppy if you use it to fast
<ogra_> exynos ... SGS2 phone
<ogra_> way below tegra3
<zAo^> Yeah. Well, this is not useable in any way
<ogra_> whats slow exactly ?
<f3kr> hello
<f3kr> any one here
<zAo^> ogra_: everything; scrolling, loading apps, ..
<ogra_> hmm, the browser starts reasonably fast here
<f3kr> Hi can any one tell how to install ubuntu on iball slide i7011
<ogra_> and is pretty usable
<ogra_> f3kr, cheack on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices if there is a port ... if not, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<f3kr> mine was not there
<ogra_> well the you would need to port it yourself or find someone to do it for you
<f3kr> ok thanks
<f3kr> how can i port any tutirl or wiki?
<f3kr> tutorial*
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<f3kr> my tab not rooted
<f3kr> unable to root it
<ogra_> well how would you expect to be able to install anything on it then ?
<jrtappers> Does the ubuntu phone terminal keyboard have a tab key?
<zAo^> jrtappers: no apps have a tab key, so I dont think so
<jrtappers> zAo^, I think it would be very useful, since typing on a phone keyboard is slow, and tab would make it less so
<zAo^> jrtappers: yeah, especially in a terminal TAB is usefull ;)
<jrtappers> zAo^, Is there a way I could try it on my pc, like the android virtual one?
<zAo^> jrtappers: no
<ogra_> an emulator is in the works, but that will still take a while
<jrtappers> I would like to try to make ubuntu phone apps, but I have only recently moved to Python
<f3kr> ogra_ there? how can i root it?
<ogra_> f3kr, how am i supposed to know ?
<f3kr> ok
<ogra_> if there is a way, google might know about it
<giacomoa> hi all!
<giacomoa> i've got a question about ubuntu-touch and i hope i'm in the right place
<giacomoa> :)
<giacomoa> hei?
<dank101> you are
<giacomoa> hi :)
<giacomoa> does anyone know what software canonical used to produce the presentation video of ubuntu touch for phones and tablet?
<giacomoa> if you know, obviusely :)
<dank101> owwwww
<dank101> my finger'
<Akiva-Mobile> akiva-thinkpad@Akiva-Thinkpad:~/Programming/Learning$ qmlviewer Foo.qml qmlviewer: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<Akiva-Mobile> ^^can anyone explain this?
<Akiva-Mobile> im going through the sample application
<Akiva-Mobile> A level 4 user on #qt helped me, but we identified an installation problem.
<Akiva-Mobile> akiva-thinkpad@Akiva-Thinkpad:~/Programming/Learning$ qmlviewer -qt=qt5 Foo.qml
<Akiva-Mobile> qmlviewer: could not exec '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlviewer': No such file or directory
<Akiva-Mobile> Any quick fixes?
<jrtappers> does the file exist?
<Akiva-Mobile> jrtappers: No, only in qt4
<Akiva-Mobile> let me check synaptic
<Akiva-Mobile> maybe this is just a stupid oversite on my part.
<jrtappers> Akiva-Mobile, try copying it from qt4 -> qt5, It might just work, but check its installed first
<dank101> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/d2att
<Akiva-Mobile> jrtappers: yah, it doesnt even show up in the repos
 * Akiva-Mobile tries a sudo apt-get
<Akiva-Mobile> this seems like an obscure-ish error, so I don't know why I would be getting it
<jrtappers> did you try the copy
<Akiva-Mobile> "Btw, I found forum post  about Qt5 and qmlveiwer. Guy says that it was very difficult to support  viewer in the actual state because API of declarative modules are  changing very quickly. So they have dropped qmlviewer from Qt5."
<adam_b> try qmlscene
<Akiva-Mobile> jrtappers: I tried it with the qt4 qmlviewer,
<Akiva-Mobile> adam_b: hmmm, okay
<Akiva-Mobile> sorry floodbot : akiva-thinkpad@Akiva-Thinkpad:~/Programming/Learning$ qmlscene -qt=qt5 Foo.qml
<Akiva-Mobile> file:///home/akiva-thinkpad/Programming/Learning/Foo.qml:1 module "QtQuick" is not installed
<Akiva-Mobile> file:///home/akiva-thinkpad/Programming/Learning/Foo.qml:2 module "Ubuntu.Components" is not installed
<Akiva-Mobile> file:///home/akiva-thinkpad/Programming/Learning/Foo.qml:1 module "QtQuick" is not installed
<Akiva-Mobile> file:///home/akiva-thinkpad/Programming/Learning/Foo.qml:2 module "Ubuntu.Components" is not installed
<Akiva-Mobile> >_> I think I am going to do a refresh install of qt5
<Akiva-Mobile> its annoying to have qt4 libs, but what can I do :P
<Akiva-Mobile> what is a good syntax highlighter for qml code?
<Akiva-Mobile> and is there any way to have qt creator actually impliment its menus properly into unity, so I can actually use the "Alt" button?
<doubtingben> anyone alive?
<agcalamitaITA> Yep...
<agcalamitaITA> Reflashing my device. Broke it...!
<doubtingben> just installed quantal on my gsm galaxy nexus
<doubtingben> booted up fine
<doubtingben> touch screen seems to have no response
<doubtingben> unless i'm really stupid...
<doubtingben> power button shows and hides what i'm guessing is a lock screen
<agcalamitaITA> You swiped from left to right...
<doubtingben> guess i should have watched a video
<agcalamitaITA> or right to left...? :)
<doubtingben> thanks!
<agcalamitaITA> doubtingben, I would do! ;)
<doubtingben> looks pretty cool
<agcalamitaITA> It is ;) Just looking into the core apps to see how they're getting on
<payloadd> Akiva-Mobile: the "Alt" button functionality is the HUD. Did you find a bug report for that? I am also annoyed by it sometimes but didnt searched yet
<Akiva-Mobile> payloadd: no, I didnt search for a bug report, was busy arguing on qt-qml as to why unity is actually a great frontend :P
<Akiva-Mobile> payloadd: so its called the HUD eh?
<payloadd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/HUD
<Akiva-Mobile> yah, I fell in love with it pretty quickly.
<payloadd> there is a hack to activate it in Eclipse… never clicked through these huge menus ever again :)
<payloadd> I managed to get my mouse interaction in Inkscape and GIMP to a minimum, cause of the HUD :) which is pretty impressive for image editing software :)
<Akiva-Mobile> payloadd: Oh my gosh, gimp is the worst for menus :P
<payloadd> bzoltan1: you was in the "installing and configuring the SDK" UDS session. Do you know how to activate HUD integration for QtCreator ubuntu sdk in 12.10?
<payloadd> Akiva-Mobile: nevermore
<Akiva-Mobile> Heh, I love unity for that. strong enough for a newb, but made for a developer.
<payloadd> its just not easy to put that much functionality into hierachies/trees
<Akiva-Mobile> well, now I am a bit more dedicated to finding a solution.
<Akiva-Mobile> payloadd: I was thinking though that it might fix itself if unity goes through a qt rewrite; what do you think?
<payloadd> no, it is implemented with the help of a library called something like global app menu
<payloadd> it depends on the integration of the application menu with a system wide service
<payloadd> and this ultimately depends on the libaries the application uses beneath... though I can't see why a supposedly Qt5 menu doesn't integrate
<payloadd> the bug is on the Qt5 or global app menu side… not unity
<Akiva-Mobile> payloadd: huh, go figure
<Akiva-Mobile> payloadd: if that could be fixed, I might be coaxed into dropping geany
<Akiva-Mobile> payloadd: you said you got it to work with eclipse?
<payloadd> enough. go find the bugreport or report it please :)
<Akiva-Mobile> okay
<payloadd> yes, eclipse has a menu which, when I understand it right, was difficult with the global app menu (cause it changes, entries get added and removed, maybe breaks the global app menu)… so it was hardcoded into global app menu to not use the Eclipse menu… the fix is a  $  sed s/Eclipse/Xclipse/    on some .so file of global app menu… I was not amused
<payloadd> mostly it works but not as qualitatively as wanted by the global app menu people
<Akiva-Mobile> geez this is annoying. trying to sign up for a account on qt bugreports, and firefox keeps auto capitalizing my username, which has to be all lowerspace.
<Akiva-Mobile> AHHH this is so annoying, bloody firefox...
 * Akiva-Mobile goes joins #firefox
<ali1234> people actually use global menu?
<payloadd> ali1234: yes, the hud is okay. I'm looking forward to libcolumbus for an even better experience
<nik90> payloadd, the libcolumbus has already landed for the ubuntu dash..though I am not sure about for HUD
<agcalamitaITA> I've just installed the daily ubuntu-calculator-app using apt-get install. I've lost the command to run this. Can someone help? :)
<payloadd> dpkg -L ubuntu-calculator-app | grep bin
<payloadd> well, insert the package name, if it is different
<agcalamitaITA> This is on the phone by the way, not within Ubuntu (over SSH) Does dpkg still work? Last time I used something different
<agcalamitaITA> payloadd, that command does run the calculator app, however it seems to be stuck in the background and closes itself whenever it's displayed
<payloadd> oh well in this case i dont know
<agcalamitaITA> No worries! :) I'll have a play
<dank101> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntuphone-s-mobile-software-center-form-factor
<agcalamitaITA> Anyone have any info on launching the core apps over SSH? They seem to run, but the're in the 'background' and only flash up when exiting applications
<dfries> dank101: "a mobile Software Center" from the title sounds like it wouldn't be applicable to desktops/tvs, whatever isn't mobile, and would seem to contradict the goal of the description.
<Akiva-Mobile> payloadd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/1156050
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1156050 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "Unity's HUD does not integrate with QTCreator." [Undecided,New]
<payloadd> Akiva-Mobile: thanks
<payloadd> also thanks ubot5 :)
<dank101> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<agcalamitaITA> Can anyone aid me in running the core apps on the device?
<Akiva-Mobile> payloadd: Thanks~
<Akiva-Mobile> payloadd: Are you writing a comics application for the touch?
<dank101> we need a google + hangout app
<Akiva-Mobile> dank101: or some libraries. I'd love to integrate it into my app.
<dank101> ooo
<dank101> whats your app :D
<Akiva-Mobile> dank101: World of Tactics :P
<Akiva-Mobile> Its a game with some rather ambitious goals. For one, I want to tile the world !
<ali1234> unpossible
<ali1234> unless the world is flat
<ali1234> or a cube i guess
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: heh, yah.
<Akiva-Mobile> cube though gives less than 30 percent variation in surface area
<Akiva-Mobile> which is good enough for me.
<dank101> Or if there's curved tiles
<Akiva-Mobile> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2119055
<Akiva-Mobile> dank101: They won't be curved when I render them.
<ali1234> seriously though, unwrapping (projecting) sphere is pretty hard to do and maintain a sensible playing board
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: Its logical, you just need the resources
<ali1234> "Your problem is one to which cartographers have devoted several centuries of research and development." +1
<Akiva-Mobile> all you need to do is reverse the algorythim of your projection that you are using, and apply the cubed sphere algorithim, convert it to a cube,
<Akiva-Mobile> grab the 6 planes, divide into pictures, and use the data to generate tiles.
<ali1234> problem with your sphere-cube thingy is the local anomalies at the corners
<ali1234> other than that it's pretty good
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: Yah, basically :P
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: I could do a work around where the top two spheres are either seperate servers, or just not present at all.
<ali1234> the latter is what most games do
<Akiva-Mobile> or just try to force them into my game :P
<Akiva-Mobile> "if you yell at something long and hard enough, anything is possible"
<ali1234> you could just skip tiles entirely
<Akiva-Mobile> -Akiva
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: to me it seemed most pragmatic for managing server load, and doing seamlessness
<ali1234> just have units move along geodesics
<Akiva-Mobile> not to mention developing.
<Akiva-Mobile> geodesics?
<Akiva-Mobile> ah
<ali1234> very simple on a sphere
<Akiva-Mobile> Well I want to introduce a sim city element to this game.
<ali1234> zoom in to a flat grid
<Akiva-Mobile> if you hold territory, you can develop cities.
<ali1234> like ufo/xcom (original)
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: You do realize that my scale is going to be absolutely massive.
<Akiva-Mobile> wow, xcom :P what memories
<ali1234> yeah, you'd select site on the globe to build a city, and then zoom in to a flat 2d view
<ali1234> it would limit the size of cities
<Akiva-Mobile> 43,200,000 x 21,600,000 is my image size I want to aim for.
<ali1234> but then the interesting part of a city usually does not cover 20% of the land mass
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: basically my goal was to grab tiles from a map provider, as they load their images in the forms of tiles, and then create an interpreter which would use data from that and input it into a huge database, which the database would then be used to generate 3d model files.
<ali1234> sounds crazy, good luck :)
<ali1234> i would play that game
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: Thanks! Its actually a cross between wot, and front mission.
<ali1234> front mission :)
<ali1234> loved it
<Akiva-Mobile> I love both of those games, but was terribly dissatisfied by their development
<Akiva-Mobile> yes, front mission was my all time favourite game on the snes
<ali1234> did you ever play mechforce on amiga?
<Akiva-Mobile> No, never owned an amiga :(
<ali1234> it's like front mission with hexes and more realistic simulation, but worse graphics
<Akiva-Mobile> sorry, disconnected
<ali1234> you would probably love it if you liked xcom and front mission :)
<Akiva-Mobile> really?
<ali1234> ya really
<ali1234> i did a remake of it
<Akiva-Mobile> Front mission online was a game developed, but they messed it up in my opnion.
<Akiva-Mobile> really?!
<ali1234> but it's unfinished - no AI
<Akiva-Mobile> ah
<Akiva-Mobile> on launchpad?
<ali1234> no
<Akiva-Mobile> Is it opensauce?
<ali1234> my website is down at the moment
<ali1234> yeah source is available
<Akiva-Mobile> nice
<ali1234> it's python and pygame though
<ali1234> anyway you';re better off playing it in emulator
<Akiva-Mobile> I'd like to take a look anyways.
<Akiva-Mobile> but with fm online, they failed because they made it completely realtime,
<ali1234> when my website comes back it's at http://al.robotfuzz.com/~al/md/
<ali1234> mecjforce has a really unique real time *and* turn based system
<ali1234> never seen anything else like it
<Akiva-Mobile> never seen that
<Akiva-Mobile> but that was my aim
<Akiva-Mobile> more or less~
<ali1234> every action takes a certain amount of time
<Akiva-Mobile> I wanted to take a sort of interesting approach, where you could develop your own ai to idle your vehicles while you slept, or something like that
<ali1234> there's a global clock and when your action completes it stops and you enter your next action
<Akiva-Mobile> and that you have the option of controlling a multiple amount of units.
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: Hmm, interesting.
<ali1234> but the best thing about it is your mechs have full location based damage so every component can break and have different effects
<ali1234> hey, a vidya: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz3e2hpbo50
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: Mechs always bothered me from one standpoint; they are realistically impractical.
<Akiva-Mobile> Front mission tried to be a bit more pragmatic in their conceptualization, but it seems as if executives got a hold of it and ruined the canon and everything.
<ali1234> yep they're impractical in mechforce :)
<ali1234> they tend to explode for no reason all the time
<Akiva-Mobile> it now is resemblent of gundam and all that nonsense.
<ali1234> heat is the biggest enemy in the game
<Akiva-Mobile> heat as in, "HEAT" shells? or temperature?
<Akiva-Mobile> as in, "high explosive anti tank" warheads~
<ali1234> temperature. they are basically walking nuclear reactors
<ali1234> still, even if unrealistic, it makes for a fun game where you can shoot legs off other robots etc
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: Well the real "realistic" part is that almost nothing can stand an anti tank shell; it will pierce just about anything.
<Akiva-Mobile> http://i1-mac.softpedia-static.com/screenshots/Basic-Hex-Map-Sphere_2.jpg?1358698981 I also considered this for a bit
<ali1234> i see pentagons
<Akiva-Mobile> yep
<Akiva-Mobile> but I wondered if it would convert to a massive map.
<ali1234> well you'll never get rid of the pentagons
<ali1234> like you can never get rid of the corners with the cube
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: What if I try yelling at it?
<LordShadowWing> Hello everyone
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-17
<Akiva-Mobile> I just thought I would share this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1156100
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1156100 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu) "Bare Bottom Midgets in Unity Dash" [Undecided,New]
<Akiva-Mobile> long story short, type gnome into the dash, and get greeted with this: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41mS5Op6GfL.jpg
<LordShadowWing> hello everyone
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, whats wrong with that?
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Some people are more modest than others.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, so?
<tgm4883> that is hardly NSFW
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: don't peddle your dope to me.
<tgm4883> and not adult material
<Akiva-Mobile> in your opinion. Values are subjective.
<Akiva-Mobile> and that is too much for myself.
<Akiva-Mobile> and my grandma who runs ubuntu as well :P
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, I don't smoke, can we also ban smoking pipes from showing up in results?
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Yes, i would like to.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, IMHO, it's that type of attitude that is wrong with the world
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: There is porn in unitdy dash as well.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, but we aren't talking about porn, are we
<tgm4883> we're talking about a garden gnome
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: But that is the issue. I get "Non - Adult" material which I would call pornographic
<tgm4883> Honestly, the worst thing about that is the title of the bug you posted
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, out of curiosity, where are you from?
<Akiva-Mobile> Yah, true, I thought it would get a lark.
<Akiva-Mobile> Canada.
<tgm4883> Is that something that someone could put out in their front garden in Canada?
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Technically you can be topless in canada
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, so I'm guessing that is a yes then
<Akiva-Mobile> But what does that have to do with anything?
<Akiva-Mobile> certainly.
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: You do realize that we have to draw the line somewhere,
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, it has to do with a lot. The reason porn shouldn't be in the dash is that in some major localaties it is illegal for people under a certain age to view it
<Akiva-Mobile> as I could make the argument that there is nothing wrong with necrophelia, or voluntary child porn, or incest, etc etc.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, I am unaware of any locality that bans those garden gnomes
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: My house, we ban those.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, you could make the argument all you want, but those things are illegal in most countries
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, perhaps search results should only be provided for approved, whitelisted content
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: You are arguing against yourself. Drugs are mostly illegal in all countries
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, such as Pepsi products and Silly putty
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, and?
<Akiva-Mobile> and yet you seemed to support the idea of crack pipes being present in dash.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, I never said that
<Akiva-Mobile> you said pipes
<tgm4883> This is not a crack pipe  http://www.amazon.com/Brand-Classic-Durable-Tobacco-Smoking/dp/B0037J7ZIG%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAIQ733ZDLGFIV6PEQ%26tag%3Du1treatyrslf-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0037J7ZIG
<Akiva-Mobile> Okay, I read a bit into your comment. I will retract it.
<tgm4883> ty
<Akiva-Mobile> so what about ciggarettes?
<Akiva-Mobile> or tobacco?
<tgm4883> what about them?
<Akiva-Mobile> or drug paraphenelia?
<Akiva-Mobile> should they show up in dash?
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, as far as I know, there is nothing illegal about viewing them, so they shouldn't be banned
<Akiva-Mobile> So its only legality you are concerned about
<Akiva-Mobile> not whether it will offend users?
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, yes
<Akiva-Mobile> After all, I have seen full on nudity in my dash, but seeing as it is classified as art,
<Akiva-Mobile> it could hardly be illegal.
<tgm4883> ok
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: I think the principle that should be followed, that is "What is hateful to you, do not do to another" as the most effective way to present dash.
<ali1234> all you have to do to evade dash filters is prefix query with space
<Akiva-Mobile> Assuming that it is ubuntu's goal for the shopping lens to help users, rather than to peddle dope.
<ali1234> just sayin'
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, I'm not sure what that has to do with anything
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: if your dash shopping lens suddenly started trying to convert you and your children to a religious cult, would you take issue?
<cjaredrun> i would listen intently....
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, "If all printers were determined not to print anything till they were sure it would offend nobody, there would be very little printed."
<dank101> one day d2att port status: Downloaded: 30
<ali1234> Akiva-Mobile: that's why i stopped using unity
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Of course, but as said, ubuntu's aim is to be helpful, assuming for the vast majority.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, "Be careful that what you write does not offend anybody or cause problems within the company. The safest approach is to remove all useful information."
<dank101> Ubuntu is god
<dank101> the end
<dank101> if you disagree
<dank101> you are wrong
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Opensource software offends Steve Ballmer and Bill Gates; does that mean we shouldnt pursue it?
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: A bare naked gnome is useful information?
<ali1234> open source software does not offend bill gates
<dank101> no
<ali1234> he said so on reddit
<dank101> it doesn't
<ali1234> so it must be true
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: I recalled a quote, hmmm
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, you apparently believe we shouldn't because it offends Microsoft
<dank101> he made winNT opensourced
<dank101> then he got flamed
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, if you are searching for garden gnomes, then yes, it is useful information
<dank101> for comparing windows to linux
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Either you are a troll, or you misunderstdood this :"ubuntu's aim is to be helpful, assuming for the vast majority."
<Akiva-Mobile> the view of steve ballmer is not the vast majority.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, just because a majority of people think something, doesn't make them right
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Let the garden gnomes you search for keep their pants on.
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Where did I claim it was?
<ali1234> i'm really confused what this argument is even about any more
<dank101> Windows, OpenSourced, and lawn gnomes
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, when you assumed that we should ban "mooning garden gnomes" in the name of pornography
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883 thinks that anything goes in the unity shopping lens in so long as it is not illegal to look at it.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, because that is what the "majority" would think
<dank101> JUST SHUT UP
<ali1234> what's wrong with that?
<dank101> STOP FIGHTING
<tgm4883> dank101, we aren't fighting
<ali1234> personally i think it should either be unfiltered or not exist at all, precisely because of arguments like this
<dank101> could not agree more
<ali1234> you can never decide on what gets filtered and what does not
<tgm4883> dank101, this is called having an adult discussion about a topic. If you can't handle that, this is IRC and you are welcome to leave
<ali1234> someone will always be like "i get offended by chairs" or something
<tgm4883> ali1234, I disagree
<ali1234> tgm4883: i fine with that. i don't use it anyway :)
<tgm4883> you can decide on what gets filtered, if you have a basis for your reasoning
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: how about "No nudity of breasts or bottoms whatsoever."; that should suffice for 99 percent.
<dank101> ali1234, is right the end now be quiet before i offend all of you using chairs
<LordShadowWing> im back lol
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, I disagree, a mooning garden gnome is not offensive (and I think the majority would agree with me)
<dank101> Guys
<dank101> stop
<dank101> please
<LordShadowWing> I concur
<tgm4883> dank101, why
<dank101> it's annoying
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Its better to remove rather than include. I don't care if 75 percent of people want dash to display kiddie porn on their shopping lens by default. At best, put a filter option when you install, and let people choose their level of promiscuity
<tgm4883> dank101, so we shouldn't have a conversation about a bug report and decide whether it needs fixed or not because it annoys you?
<dank101> SINCE WHEN WAS THIS ABOUT A BUG REPORT
<dank101> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MY BRAIN
<dank101> IM MELTING IM MELTHING
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, you're points would go further if you would stop using instances that are almost universally illegal in all countries
<ali1234> since always, read the log
<tgm4883> dank101, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1156100
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1156100 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu) "Bare Bottom Midgets in Unity Dash" [Undecided,New]
 * dank101 turns to a pile of goop
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: and if Kiddie Porn was legal in all countries, then your answer would be to include it by default?
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, as much as I wouldn't want to see it, I wouldn't say we should ban something that isn't illegal
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, providing it was legal for everyone to see
<LordShadowWing> Any new functionality in the most recent nightly
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: I agree. I think we should be able to choose our levels of promiscuity, and that it should be set to safe by default.
<Akiva-Mobile> People would be less offended if they knew that porn was deactivated by default, rather than enabled by default.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, but it is set to safe by default
<ali1234> does anyone have a link to said gnome?
<dank101> it must be a amazon problem
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: safe is not safe enough.
<dank101> the end
<Akiva-Mobile> sec
<ali1234> nvm i found it on bug
<ali1234> yeah that's pretty tame
<Akiva-Mobile> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41mS5Op6GfL.jpg
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, not safe enough for you perhaps
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Exactly. Including my children
<dank101> I have a fix
<Akiva-Mobile> I don't want them picking up bad habits.
<dank101> PURGE THE AMAZON LENS
<dank101> and since WHEN was ubuntu for kids
<dank101> that's edubuntu's jub
<dank101> *job
<Akiva-Mobile> dank101: .... if kids don't qualify as human beings, then I guess you have a point ;)
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, honestly that sounds like bad parenting to me
<dank101> they do
<dank101> but they are YOUNG human beings
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, but that isn't really the point of this discussion
<ali1234> the "human beings" thing was dropped long ago
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Send the social workers.
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: Really?
<ali1234> "ubuntu is not aimed at you" is now default answer to any complaints
<dank101> something i want to show you Akiva
<dank101> http://www.edubuntu.org/
<Akiva-Mobile> thanks dank101
<dank101> linux for young human beings
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, so where would you like us to draw this arbitrary lines?
<dank101> get the LTS
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, should we remove pictures of guns too?
<dank101> should we remove pictures of cars?
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: I already told you; the majority 99 percent of users..
<tgm4883> dank101, that is a good one. Cars create pollution. We should probably ban pictures of cars
<ali1234> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/xhboe/reddit_what_the_best_revenge_youve_ever_gotten_on/c5mcvb0
<Akiva-Mobile> dank101: Only ricers.
<dank101> Hell should we remove the amazon lens entirely
<dank101> we should remove pics of mario!
<dank101> he kills people everyday!
<Akiva-Mobile> dank101: He kills monsters. That is different.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, should we also ban wikipedia?
<dank101> BUT THERE STILL PEOPLE!
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: who said anything about ban?
<dank101> Remember what ubuntu means
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, you did. You want to ban these things from showing up in search results in the dash
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: I clearly mentioned that users should be able to choose, and the default level should be set to safe, and that the safe needs to be safer than it is currently.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, there is a wikipedia lens, and that can return results about the KKK and the holocaust
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, are those safe?
<dank101> Akiva-Mobile, focusing on everything's allegiances and relations with each other.
<dank101> thats what ubuntu means
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: No, those are adult subjects as far as I am concerned, and should be approached in the presence of an adult who can provide context.
<dank101> so mario OBVIOUSLY should be banned
<Akiva-Mobile> dank101: Strawmen should be banned too.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, but they would still show up in search results in the dash
<dank101> HELL LETS BAN EVERYTHING
<dank101> EVERYTHING IS BAD
<dank101> TRAINS KILL PEOPLE
<dank101> GNOMES MOON YOU
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Images is what I am most concerned with. Text is another matter that I frankly havnt thought through.
<dank101> VIDEO GAMES BURN OUT YOUR EYES
<dank101> MUST BE TOO GRAPHIC FOR KIDS
<ali1234> how are you going to filter images though?
<Akiva-Mobile> dank101: For example, there are many grotesque images from the holocaust.
<ali1234> i don't wanna be the guy who has to program the filter that detects mooning gnomes
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: ha ha
<dank101> ali1234, i don't think anyone does
<tgm4883> ali1234, you would probably need to have lots of known mooning images to test with
<dank101> and thats why parents should stick with edubuntu
<dank101> THATS WHY EDUBUNTU WAS INVENTED
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, for your 99%, in the small, non-scientific poll of the 4 people in this discussion, 3 of them don't think that image is offensive
<tgm4883> I have a feeling the more people we get in this poll, the more people think that image is fine
<dank101> I HAVE THE SOLUTION
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: to me, the solution would be an efficient algorithim that compares the tags of the result to  a dictionary of prohibitted words.
<dank101> IF AMAZON'S CONTENT IS "TOO OFFENSIVE"
<dank101> THEN USE http://www.edubuntu.org/
<Akiva-Mobile> dank101: that is a good suggestion.
<ali1234> amazon has plenty of stuff i legitimately wouldn't want my hypothetical kids to see
<ali1234> but this gnome is not one of them
<dank101> tl;dr if you have kids
<dank101> use http://www.edubuntu.org/
<dank101> LTS
<tgm4883> lets not get hung up on the "how do we filter it" and instead discuss the "why should we filter this"
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Look, I am a moral nihilist, and so I approach these issues with a utilitarian frame work.
<ali1234> wat
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, I'm a person. and I approach these issues without fancy words for myself
<Akiva-Mobile> Most people are less offended when a setting is set on safe by default, rather than promiscuous by default. Ergo, I say set it to safe, and make it safer than it is right now.
<dank101> this is linux for people
<ali1234> but it already is on safe
<dank101> NOT YOUNG PEOPLE
<dank101> http://www.edubuntu.org/
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, the issue is that we 3 of the 4 people here don't think that image is unsafe
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: .... do you not know what Moral Nihilism is?
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, AT ALL
<dank101> i used edubuntu when i was in school
<ali1234> i don't
<dank101> i graduated
<dank101> fix of your problem
<dank101> http://www.edubuntu.org/
<dank101> http://www.edubuntu.org/
<dank101> http://www.edubuntu.org/
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: it basically means within a secular framework (IE, not bringing G-d into the equation), there is no way to be certain if a)Absolute universal morality does exist, and b)If it does exist, to be absolutely certain as to what it is.
<dank101> Akiva-Mobile, follow my suggestion
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, honestly, I don't think that is a non-safe image. You should probably take it on yourself and disable the amazon search in the dash
<Akiva-Mobile> ergo (18:57:57) tgm4883: lets not get hung up on the "how do we filter it" and instead discuss the "why should we filter this"  -- is a statement not suitable for this discussion, unless speaking about some hypothetical utilitarian end.
<ali1234> well if you're only interested in the how... then the simple answer is we can't filter everything perfectly
<ali1234> we can't even filter most things badly
<ali1234> if you're going to include stuff like this
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, if we aren't discussing why it should be filtered, then wtf are we discussing?
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: I took it upon myself to report this as a bug to Ubuntu. It is their company, and they should know that at least one user does not find this content to be appropriate to look at.
<Akiva-Mobile> they can judge whether it is worth their resources, or whether it is worth it at all to deal with this.
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: I am sorry for being technical, but since you asked; We are discussing Hypothetical imperatives, not categorical imperatives.
<ali1234> whaaaaaaaat
<Akiva-Mobile> or at least, I am not discussing a categorical imperative because I believe that endeavor to be mired in perpetual folly.
<Akiva-Mobile> ali1234: there are two types of "imperatives" or "Reasons" as to why we ought to do something.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, cut the crap. We're discussing whether or not a bare butt on a garden gnome should be filtered by default or not. The "don't discuss how, discuss why" quote of mine was that we shouldn't discuss how to technically filter it (eg. in code), but as to whether or not it should be filtered
<Akiva-Mobile> A hypothetical imperative is the most common, simply meaning that "We ought to do x so that we can accomplish y". For example: If I want to go to the store, I ought to stand up, go to my car, turn it on, drive to store, etc etc. This has been shown to work.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, there are more than enough ways to actually get rid of the particular images, which is why I didn't think we should bother discussing it
<Akiva-Mobile> A categorical Imperative is the type of thing you "Ought" to do simply because it is the "Moral" or "Right" thing to do, and not because of any benefit you may derive from doing so.
<tgm4883> for instance, we could look at image tags and filter out when certain keywords are met (although this requires that people tag the images)
<tgm4883> or we could filter on page content (although we'd probably just combine this with the one above)
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: and I already told you; the reason why I think ubuntu should remove it, is because I don't like it.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, and I asked you where we should draw all this arbitrary lines
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: I already said; no nudity of bare bottoms or topless women.
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, we can show guns though?
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, cause I'm from 'Merica, so that is kinda a deal breaker if you want to filter guns out ;)
<Akiva-Mobile> For my tastes, I don't care. If someone is willing to say no, it is upon them to pipe up.
<Akiva-Mobile> If they disable guns by default, I won't be angry.
<tgm4883> what about flag burning? should we filter that out?
<ali1234> sure
<Akiva-Mobile> Its up to the people who see that as so intollerable to make their concerns heard.
<ali1234> people only do it to get attention anyway
<dank101> EVERYBODY QUITE
<ali1234> quite what?
<dank101> FOR THE 6K TIME THE FIX IS INSTALLINGhttp://www.edubuntu.org/
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, ok, what about automobiles? they pollute the environment, so.... filter them out?
<dank101> *quiet
<dank101> what about mario
<Akiva-Mobile> Its up to the people who see that as so intollerable to make their concerns heard.
<dank101> he kills people all day
<dank101> breaks ubuntu
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, what about images of Stalin or Hitler?
<tgm4883> <Akiva-Mobile> Its up to the people who see that as so intollerable to make their concerns heard.
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: dank101 - Remember, Ubuntu is a company selling a product, and it is presumably in their best interest to satisfy their customers to the best of their ability.
<dank101> ...
<dank101> Canonical is a company
<dank101> not ubuntu
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, actually, no. Canonical is a company that is selling a product (Ubuntu).
<dank101> ubuntu is a word
<dank101> a legacy
<dank101> a South African legacy
<Akiva-Mobile> dank101: okay, ubuntu is a product of a company.
<Akiva-Mobile> and that product presumably aims to satisfy its users to the best of the abilities of the company who supports it.
<dank101> Ubuntu is south african for  focusing on people's allegiances and relations with each other
<tgm4883> I'll half agree that Ubuntu is a product of Canonical. Canonical employes a lot (most?) of the developers of Ubuntu
<dank101> consitoring Mark Shuttleworth is south african
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: I think its 40 percent user contributed
<dank101> guys
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883:  I could be wrong about that number, but I recall hearing that recently.
<dank101> ubuntu == south afican for unity
<Akiva-Mobile> and canonical is about 500-600 employees strong.
<dank101> $30 million stock
<Akiva-Mobile> wow, I have to buy in :P
<Akiva-Mobile> that is still fire sale
<lilstevie>  dank101 which south african language :p there are a ton of official languages, none of which are named south african :p
<lilstevie> I'm assuming Afrikaans though
<Akiva-Mobile> afrikaans is germanic, no?
<lilstevie> Akiva-Mobile, it is very heavily influenced by dutch, so yes
<lilstevie> :p
<Akiva-Mobile> lilstevie: Interesting; I thought it evolved from the german colony, but that makes more sense.
<Akiva-Mobile> it is a nice quaint language; I quite enjoyed listening to it.
<lilstevie> and ok, ubuntu is zulu :p
<Namidairo> and unity is english for EWWW WHAT IS THAT
 * tgm4883 likes Unity
<lilstevie> Namidairo, lol
<Namidairo> i'm being a tad harsh to it
<Namidairo> it's appearance as a purple hippo's vomit is purely subjective
<dank101> Linux is defiantly growing
<dank101> Red Hat, Inc is gaining TONS of cash
<dank101> 2009 was the linux takeover
<Namidairo> how much of that cash was thrown at ms to sign their bootloaders
<dank101> idk
<dank101> Red Hat is highest in 13 years
<dank101> RED HAT
<mattwj2002> does ubuntu phone do anything yet?
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, I've read somewhere that it will be a daily driver in a few weeks
<Akiva-Mobile> Namidairo: Unity's selling point for me is its HUD
<mattwj2002> when you say daily driver do you mean daily releases?
<Akiva-Mobile> Namidairo: I can now use gimp without a headache
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, no, I mean something that you could feasibly use on your device thoughout the day
<Namidairo> the fact that it gave you headaches in the first place confuses me
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, eg. it actually works
<mattwj2002> oh that would be good
<tgm4883> yea, that would be pretty sweet
<Akiva-Mobile> Namidairo: do you know how many menus and dialogues gimp has?
<mattwj2002> no offense to anyone but I was disappointed with the developers preview
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, why?
<Akiva-Mobile> Namidairo: Sure, after awhile you get used to it, and if you study it, you can memorize all the shortcuts and hotkeys etc
<mattwj2002> there was very little functionality on my phone
<Akiva-Mobile> but for those who arent pro, like myself, it is a g-d send
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, no offense to you, but I think you completely misunderstand what a developer preview is
<mattwj2002> I tried it like day one or two when it came out
<Namidairo> you realise the purpose of the developer preview was not to have it all working
<mattwj2002> none take
<Akiva-Mobile> mattwj2002: All placeholder apps right?
<mattwj2002> *taken
<Namidairo> it was so you could test your QML apps
<mattwj2002> yeah
<mattwj2002> I have tried windows developers previews
<Akiva-Mobile> mattwj2002: Do you blame them?
<mattwj2002> nope
<mattwj2002> I just thought it would be more developed :)
<Akiva-Mobile> mattwj2002: Yah, it would be nice, but geez
<Akiva-Mobile> What a mountain to climb
<mattwj2002> Akiva-Mobile: seriously could become way better than android
<mattwj2002> I have great hopes for it
<mattwj2002> *it seriously
<Akiva-Mobile> mattwj2002: Oh me too, I am developing for it
<mattwj2002> nice :D
<Akiva-Mobile> java really churns my stomache
<Akiva-Mobile> so it was so nice to see that they were doing a native approach.
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, When I first heard about it, I thought too little, too late. But once I loaded up the developer preview, and started using my android tablet more I really saw the potential in a Ubuntu device
<mattwj2002> I think it has great protential :)
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: I havnt been able to test it yet; do not have a device, but I do have a touch laptop, and unity makes so much sense. I absolutely love it on this device. Is the interface as nice to use on  a phone as the demos make it out to be?
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, I used it on my nexus 7, it was pretty nice. Easy to use. I'm hoping that it is a bit customizable in what you can have on each screen
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Does it have multiple desktops? how is it managed?
<mattwj2002> I have a nexus 7
<mattwj2002> :)
<tgm4883> it's done similarly to android home screens
<Akiva-Mobile> mattwj2002: Jealous :P
<dank101> Name	Symbol	Last price	Change
<dank101> Red Hat, Inc.	RHT	50.44	-0.22
<dank101> Microsoft Corporation	MSFT	28.04	-0.1
<mattwj2002> hehe
<dank101> 0wnws
<mattwj2002> I won't tell you about my phone then
<mattwj2002> :P
<dank101> 0wned
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883, mattwj2002, What do you think of gnome-shells method for handling desktops? I kind of wondered if it would work well for unity.
<Akiva-Mobile> Its the one feature of Gnome-shell that really appeals to me.
<mattwj2002> gnome shell?
<tgm4883> dank101, uh, Microsoft has 45 times the stock volume
<mattwj2002> like terminal ?
<tgm4883> and 23 times the market cap
<dank101> oh
<Akiva-Mobile> mattwj2002: its gnome 3.0
<Akiva-Mobile> sec
<dank101> FU
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, I'm probably the wrong one to ask. I don't usually use multiple desktops
<mattwj2002> language please dank101
<tgm4883> !ohmy
<ubot5> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<dank101> ok
<dank101> nyan
<tgm4883> dank101, https://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1363488383287&chddm=1173&chls=IntervalBasedLine&cmpto=NYSE:RHT&cmptdms=0&q=NASDAQ:MSFT&ntsp=0&ei=ey5FUfCAOcrWiAK3hQE
<mattwj2002> I heard much about RedHat in years
<Akiva-Mobile> mattwj2002: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSGfS6K7pI0  -  basically it creates and deletes desktops as you create apps, and drag them to it.
<mattwj2002> Fedora yes not so much with RedHat
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, perhaps I would use it more then. I seem to recall me using that when gnome 3 first came out
<dank101> Once upon a time
<dank101> RedHat INC was richer then MS
<tgm4883> mattwj2002, thats cause redhat is big on servers, not as much on desktops (where they use fedora for that mostly)
<dank101> Rather
<tgm4883> dank101, I don't think redhat was ever richer than microsoft
<mattwj2002> that makes sense tgm4883
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Yah. I am all about the multi desktop environment, but it seems like a good idea to not have desktops present when they are empty.
<dank101> november 2001
<Akiva-Mobile> dank101: Oh, the stock market boom and bust
<dank101> yeah
<dank101> :(
<Akiva-Mobile> Whatever, wallstreet gets so drunk sometimes.
<dank101> Jan 2004
<dank101> Look at dat
<mattwj2002> wallstreet is just rich mans gambling
<Akiva-Mobile> etoys was bigger than toys r us, and it was just a guy who owned an appartment, with no product, no manufacturing, no stores, etc etc
<mattwj2002> etoys?
<Akiva-Mobile> mattwj2002: exactly.
<Akiva-Mobile> etoys?
<tgm4883> dank101, but richer?
<tgm4883> dank101, I suppose you should define richer
<dank101> yeah :(
<dank101> oh do i wish MS would stop plaguing linux
<Akiva-Mobile> It has been bad, but more of an annoyance.
<mattwj2002> well windows 8 I think was a flop
<Akiva-Mobile> and to wit, it could have even been a motivator to developers.
<mattwj2002> I know I am currently running it
<mattwj2002> on a personal computer
<mattwj2002> Vista 2.0 :P
<Akiva-Mobile> my thoughts on windows 8; its probably fine, but we are all going to harp on big bad microsoft anyways.
 * dank101 loads the eggs
<tgm4883> dank101, I think this comparison says it all https://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1363488842047&chddm=2715104&chls=IntervalBasedLine&cmpto=NYSE:RHT&cmptdms=0&q=NASDAQ:MSFT&ntsp=0&ei=BjBFUcCvBaGZiALMQQ
<dank101> none use VIsta and are still alive
<Akiva-Mobile> Microsoft is getting better, and xbox 360 has basically owned the game market
<dank101> linux is about to send a queen out on that
<dank101> one word
<dank101> Ouya
<tgm4883> other than the first initial batches of the 360, I think Microsoft has always made good hardware
<Akiva-Mobile> they managed to create a pretty good community, and the xbox 360 has a full proof security system, which makes pirating very difficult.
<Akiva-Mobile> dank101: ouya?
<dank101> http://www.ouya.tv/
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: like mice and keyboards? Yah, not bad.
<mattwj2002> I heard about that dank101
<tgm4883> Akiva-Mobile, mice, keyboards, OG xbox, wireless adapters/routers, xbox 360 after they worked out the production issues
<Akiva-Mobile> frankly, I think ubuntu will make a better gaming platform :P
<Akiva-Mobile> tgm4883: Their controllers seem to be bar none, the best
<Akiva-Mobile> game controllers*
<tgm4883> steam box > ouya
<Akiva-Mobile> I will probably agree. Speaking of which, back to my game :P
<mattwj2002> steam box?
 * mattwj2002 googles it
<dank101> box of steam
<dank101> nothing more
<dank101> Windows based
<tgm4883> !stab wubi
<tgm4883> dank101, the steam box is linux based
<dank101> :O
<mattwj2002> !fish dank101
<mattwj2002> !trout dank101
<dank101> MY LIFE IS COMPLETE
<mattwj2002> it is?
<dank101> yes
<mattwj2002> why?
<dank101> steam box
<mattwj2002> I still want a wind bel :(
<mattwj2002> *belt
<mattwj2002> though I think it might be vaporware
<linusasus6> is Sony xperia V is a supported device yet for ubuntu touch or not yet?
<goku> goku
<goku> Did they release a newer version of the Developer Preview?
<Guest17484> Did they release a newer version of the Developer Preview?
<tgm4883> Guest17484, there are daily builds
<dank101> i have a dare for everyone here
<dank101> Write a history on Ubuntu without using wikipedia
<dank101> from birth to now
<Namidairo> and do it without inflating mark shuttleworth's ego
<dank101> naw
<Namidairo> that's a challenge.
<dank101> Ok
<dank101> Who will do it
<robru> dank101, here is the history of Ubuntu: "Linux could only be used by the nerdliest of nerds. Then, Ubuntu."
<dank101> Wrong
<dank101> you get a F in history
<ali1234> so did someone here post on my G+ or is there more to that gnome than there seems?
<linusasus6> well I guess not since no one answer my question
<dank101> Do it
<dank101> NOw
<pjt> Do what?
<dank101> Write a history on Ubuntu without using wikipedia
<dank101> <dank101> from birth to now
<dank101> and do it without inflating mark shuttleworth's ego
<dank101> gogogogogogogogogo
<ali1234> ubuntu was invented in 2005 when mark shuttleworth used the money he made selling SSL certificates to hire a bunch of debian developers to polish debian for the masses
<dank101> google docs
<ali1234> that's it
<dank101> all of the history
<dank101> 2005-2013
<ali1234> that's all i got
<dank101> get all of it
<dank101> use other sites
<ali1234> so basically you want only the stuff from wikipedia that has a citation?
<dank101> no
<dank101> no wikipedia
<dank101> WikiPedia is too big of a info farm
<ali1234> this sounds suspiciously like homework :P
<lilstevie> ali1234, I have never heard of a school assigning homework about ubuntu
<lilstevie> :p
<Namidairo> ^
<ali1234> well you never know these days
<ali1234> maybe it was like a "write a history on your favourite piece of software" type assignment
<lilstevie> lol
<lilstevie> schools have a major aversion to linux
<dank101> THIS IS LINUX SCHOOL
<dank101> DO YOUR HOMEWORK
<dank101> OR ELSE YOU GET A F
<ali1234> yeah but when you're writing a report like this it's not the subject that is important... it's about learning to write essays
<dank101> the facts are the only important part
<dank101> you can ditch spelling and grammat
<Namidairo> except for mine where the entire IT school has flapped up Fedora installs
<Namidairo> that for some reason or another decide to have synchronised hangs for about 10 seconds every 5 minutes
<dank101> or mine where some kid did dd /dev/sd* on ubuntu
<Namidairo> dd if=/dev/sd* of=/dev/zero
<Namidairo> or something like that
<dank101> yeah
<lilstevie> that wouldn't do much
<dank101> i had to pay for all the computers
<dank101> and thats why you must block Sudo
<lilstevie> writing all the content from sd* to /dev/zero seems like a pointless endeavor
<dank101> and then rm -rf /'d them
<dank101> then rewrote the harddrive with /dev/urandom
<dank101> it was dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1Mdd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<dank101> ▲
<dank101> ▲ ▲
<Namidairo> indeed it does
<Namidairo> but I didnt want someone here copy pasting
<dank101> do your linux homework
<dank101> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191235
<dank101> anyone done with homework?
<Akiva-Mobile> looking over the gui guidelines on http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/text-field, is there a template app that features an example of each? I am not looking to reinvent any sort of wheel, so all I desire is a shortcut for getting my gui up and running.
<viveak> hi, I want to flash Ubuntu touch through windows PC
<viveak> are there instructions to flash ubuntu touch from windows PC?
<kms_> ssory, i need use only c++ in qt editor? i can't use golang?
<traxmac> how do you get a test application to run on the device
<traxmac> do I need to add it somewhere
<mut3d> i guys how do we enable wireless
<IReboot> traxmac: Check in the release notes for running an app on a device.
<IReboot> traxmac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<traxmac> Yep found it, thanks
<doomlord> <doomlord> does ubuntu-desktop for arm run on the nexus-10 [2]ubuntu-touch.. once there is a terminal, can one run compiler tools etc on arm
<gregor_> hello there!  Are there plans for integrating CalDav sync into the default calendar app/ is it in progess? (Only U1 is mentioned)
<alo21> hi all.. where are hosted all phone programs (not core only)?
<adam_b> alo21: I started a list here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Apps
<alo21> adam_b, oh... thanks
<doomlord> does the terminal app work yet
<eschatus> doomlord, no, not yet
<zAo^> Lol, how do you turn your device off? :D
<sycho12321> hi I was wondering if it would be worth it to install on a nexus 7
<Deihmos> I was thinking about installing it but everyone seems to use for a minute then return to android
<sycho12321> ya i know what mean
<sycho12321> what apps can you get on it
<zAo^> sycho12321: I have it on my n7, but its pretty much useless
<sycho12321> oh ok thanks!
<hopkinskong> anyone are here?
<hopkinskong> i just compiled CM10.1 by following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<hopkinskong> what next?
<hopkinskong> I cannot find " /usr/bin/ubuntu-session "
<hopkinskong> i just got the zip file.
<hopkinskong> and i can't find the "init" file.
<hopkinskong> The zip i got is not the rootfs?
<asaun> hello!
<hopkinskong> popey, i nned your help.
<hopkinskong> need*
<RamchandraApte> po
<RamchandraApte> oops
<asaun> forgive me if i'm asking a frequently answered question, but is there still an intention to release a stable version of Ubuntu Core (i.e. Ubuntu desktop, not with the Touch UI) 13.04 for the Nexus 7?
<asaun> thanks
<hopkinskong> anyone could tell me what should i do for the next?
<hopkinskong> ogra_?
<spanner3003> Hi all
<spanner3003> Ubuntu touch is looking good
<spanner3003> I have it running on my nexus 7 with multirom
<hopkinskong> Should i download the preinstalled-image, and copy over my builded cm10.1 into it?
<hopkinskong> built*
<hopkinskong> anybody could help?
<LordShadowWing> +OK A2p0w1Wk2wj1
<LordShadowWing> +OK Um9.y1KrNo./6G8Nb1qfwWf.
<LordShadowWing> +OK BFIQe/vUYfP/ptda9.Lqa9z/8RZ2w/Hy.mH.CNNOp1tZJVX.MiYM..Fzp9r0
<padme1> no fish please
<padme1> go do your fishing elsewhere
<LordShadowWing> I was trying to figure out what it is
<LordShadowWing> Any new developments with Ubuntu touch
<padme1> don't expect anything explosive for the next few months
<LordShadowWing> I was looking for at most basic gsm data
<LordShadowWing> gonna flash it anyway
<LordShadowWing> Stupid windows updates.
<padme1> check the commits in the projecto
<padme1> it's the best way to know
<LordShadowWing>  Link to comments page?
<padme1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview
<LordShadowWing>  thanks
<LordShadowWing> flashing to my gnex, going to attempt use as daily driver, for extensive testing
<marcthenarc> hellooooo everyone!
<LordShadowWing> Hello
<marcthenarc> I have question.  I intalled ubuntu-core on my tablet.  Now I want to install Touch.  But the recipe for adb listing doesn't work.  How can I enable USB debugging in Ubuntu core so that the desktop might see it ?
<LordShadowWing> I have no idea
<marcthenarc> Awww too bad.  I don't want to reinstall android just to wipe it out again. :(
<LordShadowWing> u r running ubuntu right?
<LordShadowWing> in your pc
<marcthenarc> yes.
<LordShadowWing> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<marcthenarc> And full functionnal but useless Ubuntu core on my tablet :)
<LordShadowWing> did you follow those instructions?
<marcthenarc> Yes.  But as I said.  I don't have Android anymore on my tablet, just an install of Ubuntu-core that was release 2 weeks ago.
<LordShadowWing> interesting
<marcthenarc> isn't it ? :)
<LordShadowWing> im going to test its use as a daily driver
<marcthenarc> hello.  I might disconnected during this process the tablet and desktop are fighting for my connection :-/
<marcthenarc> Sooo ... no one has an idea ?
<LordShadowWing> is it possible to SMB into ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> hopkinskong, boot into recovety, make sure /data is mounted and has enough free space and flash the pahblet*.zip
<Nickname172> Hey, I understand that the Ubuntu tablet operating preview system is currently only available for Nexus devices and that the Toshiba Thrive AT100 model isn't supported.
<Nickname172> Except what I am not quite understanding is this text from the supported device list:
<Nickname172> The table below lists the supported devices and their corresponding factory images, should you want to switch back to Android.
<Nickname172> So, do they mean only those devices can switch back to Android, though any can get Ubuntu?
<Nickname172> Help would be greatly appreciated.
<Nickname172> Source: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Supported_devices_and_codenames
<Nickname172> ? Any support currently?
<Nickname172> I can tell lots of help is coming our way here :/
<JanC> Nickname172: please be patient
<Nickname172> At least I'm aware a supporter is here.
<JanC> it's Sunday evening for most people  ;)
<Nickname172> Thanks.
<Nickname172> It is here for me also.
<JanC> and AFAIK, only the Nexus devices listed are supported officially, but there are some unofficial ports available too
<Nickname172> So even though my device isn't listed officially if I tried it may work but it isn't guaranteed to work properly ?
<JanC> also, I'm pretty sure that if you can install Ubuntu, you can also install Android again
<JanC> *if* you have an Android image
<Nickname172> I don't have the Android image for ICS, but thanks for the support anyways.
<JanC> Nickname172: I'm sure there are others who can give better and/or more detailed advice though
<JanC> eh
<DarkSim> Hello! I could need some help :)
<DarkSim> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Touch on my HTC One X endeavoru, but I'm having a hard time understanding the guide
<IReboot> I have contributed to MythTV for a while. I have a few of those contributions distributed through launchpad but have their documentation on the MythTV wiki. Is wiki.ubuntu.com appropriate to supply the same level documentation as in this example if I create a Touch app? See: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythTV-indicator
<The_Matrix>  Hello, I have a question regarding how should I learn QML. I have no programing background, except html and css. Should I learn Javascript, or is there a resource online to learn QML syntax. I have already gone to http://www.developer.ubuntu.com and followed the links there, but I did not find them helpful. Thanks in advance.
<eschatus> Knowing javascript is absolutely helpful - it is very similar...
<eschatus> There must be some tutorials somewhere, but I've never looked for them so I can't help you with that. Google? ;)
<The_Matrix> Thank you for your response
<The_Matrix> I have been looking on google.
<The_Matrix> I did not have luck finding any tutorials for qml, but if Javascript works, then I'm good.
<The_Matrix> as there are tutorials for that.
<eschatus> np :) I've just started with QML myself, but from the examples I've seen it's almost the same as javascript, so that will get you far. :)
<The_Matrix> I guess that if I master javascript, then I will able to write apps for Ubuntu Touch.
<The_Matrix> I have played with the sdk.
<The_Matrix> and followed the currency converter instructions
<The_Matrix> Did you have previous knowledge of javascript?
<eschatus> Yes, 10+ years... :)
<The_Matrix> Well, I guess that is where I will start.
<The_Matrix> Thank you for your help
<eschatus> np :) Good luck :)
<The_Matrix> Thank you and you as well :)
<agcalamitaITA> Evening guys. Can anyone help me in running the core apps? I've installed the terminal app using SSH (apt-get install) and I can run it via SSH however this seems to be open in the 'background' as when opening other apps it appears for a while, but disappears. Thanks
<ali1234> that happens to me whenever i run anything from ssh
<agcalamitaITA> Do you use QT Creator to run them then?
<ali1234> no, because i couldn't get that to work at all
<agcalamitaITA> Haha! Did you get it to work at all... :)
<debb1046> import QtMultimedia 5.0
<debb1046> Why dies it say module not found?
<vthompson> @debb1046, try to install libqt5declarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin
<frankencode> agcalamitaITA: try to start another app (like phone-app) before you start your app from ssh
<frankencode> or try to swipe in from the right
<debb1046>  libqt5declarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin is already installed
<agcalamitaITA> frankencode, thanks -- I'll give it another go. I've tested the WhosThere app from SSH and that launches and runs ok
<vthompson> Can you start the app from the command line? Maybe it's a QtCreator issue on your end.
<vthompson> I'm using QtMultimedia in my development as well, and haven't had any issues yet
<debb1046> it has that red swiggly underline in QtCreator editor and when I hover it says module cannot be found, then something about adding import paths to project file
<dank101> is it just me or is  XDA slow today
<vthompson> What does your .qmlproject file say for importpaths?
<debb1046> nothing set, used the QtQuick 2 application template
<vthompson> I bet your app would run from the command line, but you could add this to your project file assuming you're 64 bit:     importPaths: [ "." ,"/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml" ]
<debb1046> OK, thanks, I'll try that later. Trying to port a game that I wrote for the N9 in Qt 4.7 and half of the code seems to be obsolete and not supported in Qt 5
<agcalamitaITA> debb1046, random question as I'm no programmer, but what languages does QT 5 support?
<vthompson> Cool, most of your QtMobility stuff probably won't work
<debb1046> yeah, had QTMultimediaKit and labs.particles in there. Even ParallelAnimation class is missing functions that were there previously
<agcalamitaITA> frankencode, thanks! launching another app then running the command over SSH worked!
<frankencode> great
<debb1046> agcalamitaITA: C++, javascript and QML (the latter being unique to Qt)
<agcalamitaITA> Not that the core apps are much use at the moment :)
<agcalamitaITA> debb1046, Thanks! The only programming I've done is C# (and windows batch files -- if that's classed) Might start looking into C++ and QML
<debb1046> QML rocks (for small projects)
<debb1046> No C++ required for simple things
<frankencode> i learned most about qt by using pyqt back in the qt3 days
<agcalamitaITA> Might have a look into QML then. I'm still involved in loads of Windows stuff because of work so don't get much time to play with Linux
<debb1046> I once wrote a host for LADSPA audio plugins in Qt, and a Maps app for the Zaurus
<debb1046> QML works for Wondows, too, I believe
<debb1046> gotta go
<hopkinskong> ogra_, " pahblet*.zip" from the site? Daily built images?
<hopkinskong> So what is the use of my CM10.1 which i've just built?
<dank101> flash
<dank101> see if it works
<dank101> and the phablet
<hopkinskong> btw, i got NO "pahblet-*.zip"
<RobbyF> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/
<hopkinskong> i got "manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130317-1.tar.gz", and "cm-10.1-20130317-UNOFFICIAL-leo.zip"
<dank101> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip and your zip
<jonnie_> hi
<jonnie_> im tryinh to build ubuntu for ray got most done but when i try to build i get build/core/config.mk:346: *** Error: could not find jdk tools.jar, please install JDK6, which you can download from java.sun.com. Stop.
<jonnie_> anyone help ive tryed loads of things
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-10
<popey> which means you only get "promoted" images - that is - tested
<popey> if you go for devel-proposed you may well get an image which is broken now and then
<n-iCe> oh ok
<popey> worth subscribing to the ubuntu-phone mailing list, didier sends out updates about which images are good/bad
<n-iCe> so as my first time I should use devel?
<popey> every day
<n-iCe> 2014/03/09 18:01:22 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface...
<n-iCe> 2014/03/09 18:01:22 exit status 255
<n-iCe> I am getting that
<popey> what device?
<n-iCe> nexus4
<surgemcgee> I am gonna make a Spin ball game using the Ubuntu Logo as a pinwheel to reflect balls out of the screen. It may serve as a nice promo piece and a fun game if the screen is not too small, we'll see..
<surgemcgee> Is that Ok?
<aquarius> surgemcgee, sure it is. You can make whatever apps you want :)
<popey> surgemcgee: you can ping the trademarks people, but I doub't it's a problem
<surgemcgee> cool, cool
<surgemcgee> What channel is the trademark people?
<n-iCe> popey: would you use devel then?
<n-iCe> what's saucy trusty and devel?
<n-iCe> what does that mean
<aquarius> surgemcgee, http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-rights-policy/contact-us
<aquarius> although I really don't think there'll be a problem :)
<n-iCe> 2014/03/09 18:05:47 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<n-iCe> and nothing is happening in my phone
<popey> n-iCe: i use both
<popey> (I have two Nexus 4s)
<popey> n-iCe: what state is the phone in right now? (It should be in bootloader - press power + voldown from off)
<n-iCe> done rebooted manually
<n-iCe> kthanks popey
<n-iCe> so dialy I should go and update?
<n-iCe> how do I go back if an image is broken?
<popey> reflash with ubuntu-device-image
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> but no way to do it without a pc?
<n-iCe> Ok I have Ubuntu phone OS now running in my device :)
<popey> n-iCe: yeah, you can do it in the terminal on the device
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Further_Examples
<popey> system-image-cli is the command line tool on the device
<n-iCe> where do I install apps
<n-iCe> can't find
<r3pwn> Where do I go to download the source for the 4.4.2 phablet-trusty branch?
<popey> n-iCe: go to settings -> accounts, sign in to an ubuntu one account
<popey> then new apps will show up in the dash
<r3pwn> n-iCe: There isn't an app store, but once you enable wifi, all installable apps will be shown under Suggested apps on the Applications tab of the home screen
<n-iCe> thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<group1> hi
<nhaines> group1: hi
<group1> hi
<OliTouch> Hi, I just installed ubuntu touch on my galaxy nexus, but it's not connect my carrier. How do i solve that?
<Saviq> is no WiFi (as in the device doesn't seem to be there) on mako with latest image a known issue?
<Saviq> hmm it's back after a reboot
<ogra_> Saviq, i only run 228 here (pre-last) but there were no changes in 229 apart from a new clock app
<ogra_> and it works fine here
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, back after a reboot, will report back if I encounter it again (I did see some kernel fail in dmesg before rebooting, maybe related)
<ogra_> smells like, yeah
<popey> Saviq: ogra_ i see no wifi after flashing on #229  on mako too
<popey> however it is actually connected
<popey> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=46 time=93.7 ms
<popey> wlan0      802-11-wireless   connected
 * popey files bug
<ogra_> funny, we didnt have any significany changes since 227
<ogra_> hmm, there seems to be an lxc change to support wlan devices
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Day of Awesomeness! :-D
<popey> ogra_: Saviq bug 1290275
<ubot5> bug 1290275 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Network indicator shows no networks, but network is connected mako #229" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290275
<Saviq> popey, mine was different - nm-tool didn't even show the device...
<popey> ooh
<sridhar_> how to find html5 ubuntu apis
<sridhar_> anybody there???
<ogra_> sridhar_, try develope.ubuntu.com (and also the #ubuntu-app-devel channel)
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> *developer.ubuntu.com
<sridhar_> but its slow low on docs developer.ubuntu.com
<sridhar_> how to check the sdk version installed
<sridhar_> anyone knows to check the ubunu sdk version installed ????
<ogra_> sridhar_, as i said above, the #ubuntu-app-devel channel is probably the better place to ask
<davmor2> Morning all
<t1mp> where are images downloaded by ubuntu-device-flash stored?
<t1mp> I used to have ~/Download/phablet-flash (or something like that) where phablet-flash stored its files
<didrocks> t1mp: ~/.cache/ubuntuimages/ is what appears in the trace when you are flashing it.
<t1mp> didrocks: that seems tricky. I always deleted the images manually after the directory got too big and when it is "hidden" it can start to fill people's disks space
<didrocks> t1mp: time to open a bug for sergio I guess :)
<popey> bug 1157710
<ubot5> bug 1157710 in Phablet Tools "phablet-flash needs a cleanup option to remove old images" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157710
<popey> ☻
<popey> That'll be a year old in a week or so
<t1mp> popey: you are so much ahead of us :)
<ogra_> luckily phablet-flash is deprecated since months :)
<t1mp> popey: but now that the directory is hidden, I think the importance became higher than "Wishlist"
<popey> the same issue is apparent in udf
<popey> +1
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1157710
<ogra_> popey, so someone should open a task for it on that bug
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1157710 in Phablet Tools "phablet-flash needs a cleanup option to remove old images" [Wishlist,In progress]
<popey> there we go
<ogra_> thanks
<popey> np
<ogra_> i doubt sergio looks at old phablet-flash bugs
<ogra_> it is dead and buried
<davmor2> ogra_: depends does it do the same thing with the new tool?
<davmor2> ogra_: I certainly see 5 for mako, 2 for manta and 3 for flo
<Corvus_> Hi everybody
<Corvus_> Someone here that can help my in some porting?
<davmor2> Corvus_: you are best of talking about the issues you are having rather than as generally as that.  p.s. don't look at me for it either :)
<Corvus_> sorry for the delay, was doing some testing
<Corvus_> ok, lets start
<Corvus_> i have experience porting android and FFOS
<Corvus_> i have a mobile phone with and x86 processor
<Corvus_> similar to Lenovo K900
<Corvus_> i have all sources
<Corvus_> It's not ported to cm, it's all aosp, but i patched de aosp build, and it finish building
<Corvus_> Mi problem is not that it tries to boot, but it stalls in spash screen
<Corvus_> i try to connect with adb and adb devices said me that is offline (with a serial number)
<Corvus_> so i dont have adb :(
<Corvus_> i try to get some logs from /proc/last_kmsg but i to enter recovery mode i need to use a fastboot menu, so the last_kmsg is from this fastboot boot and i dont have any way to enter to recovery directly :(
<Corvus_> Like i said i have experience with android and FFOS, but i dont have it with touch,
<Corvus_> i just know that there is two ways of booting with flipped or legacy
<Corvus_> I try too to get some kernel booting in  the scren but without success
<Corvus_> any way that i can get logs to see what is happening or more info of how this works (links or anything that i can follow)
<Corvus_> =
<Corvus_> ?
<Corvus_> maybe a problem with cmdline? is root needed for touch to work?
<Corvus_> i'm using legacy mode with chroot in /data/ubuntu,
<Tassadar> rsalveti: hi, the mobile data work on the deb build
<Tassadar> (according to at least two people on XDA)
<sridhar_> what is the channel for ubuntu-devel ???
<sridhar_> plz help
<sridhar_> what is the channel for ubuntu-devel ???
<sridhar_> what is the channel for ubuntu-devel ???
<cwayne> plars: ping
<plars> cwayne: hi
<cwayne> plars: so i did a phablet-test-run on the customized image about 5 times, and can't reproduce the hang at all
<plars> cwayne: strange - didn't you say on friday that you were seeing why it was hanging?
<cwayne> no, i said i saw a lot of failures, but not hangs
<plars> cwayne: we see it with pretty much every single run on the custom image, but nowhere else
<plars> cwayne: bzoltan maybe has some idea why the test is getting stuck? ( http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-daily/62/consoleFull - search for "testing ubuntuuitoolkit" )
<nik90> pmcgowan: ping
<pmcgowan> hey nik90
<nik90> pmcgowan: hey, can you check if you can reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1283212 in the latest #228 or @229 image?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283212 in Ubuntu Clock App "Unable to edit single type alarms and update them" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> I think 229 is latest..anyways you should know
<pmcgowan> nik90, sure will check it
<cwayne> plars: seems to fail here: 07:37:36.114 INFO globals:58 - Starting test ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.test_emulators.QQuickListViewTestCase.test_click_element_outside_view_below
<dholbach> ogra_, sergiusens, are maguro images still built (and published elsewhere) or did we stop entirely?
<ogra_> dholbach, i think we are still rolling the dailies (trusty-proposed), but we dont promote any of these to the trusty channel
<ogra_> so for people on the trsuty channel 188 (or so) is the last image
<DJJeff>   /dev/loop0 on / type ext2 (ro,relatime,errors=continue)
<DJJeff> on my nexus 7
<DJJeff> # mount -o remount, rw /
<DJJeff> fixed apt-get update errors
<cwayne> DJJeff: that's by design, updating is done by OTA updates, not apt-get
<rsalveti> Tassadar: great!
<Tassadar> are you gonna add it to s-i.ubuntu.com?
<rsalveti> Tassadar: yup, once the patches are reviewed I'll do another android upload enabling the additional target
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ^^ seems the deb patches are fine
<ogra_> well we wont add it to s-i
<ogra_> but to cdimage we can :)
<DJJeff> the screen would not even turn on until I mounted as RW thats odd
<rsalveti> ogra_: why not to s-i?
<ogra_> rsalveti, dunno, same reason as hammerhead i think
<rsalveti> ogra_: and what is the reason?
<ogra_> we dont officially support it
<rsalveti> well, we have grouper there :-)
<ogra_> which i dont know why :)
<rsalveti> as we only officially supporting flashing devices using system-image, this sounds a bit weird
<ogra_> i thought only supported images go to s-i
<ogra_> for other images it costs us nothing to produce cdimage img files, s-i imports cost time though
<ogra_> (additional ones)
<rsalveti> sure, but don't remember when we decided to do this
<ogra_> we didnt
<ogra_> asac did :)
<rsalveti> right, don't remember about that either
<DJJeff> ubuntu touch is still far from stable
<rsalveti> but anyway, community can still enable their own server I guess
<DJJeff> *sigh*
<Tassadar> I have the images on s-i.tasemnice.eu already
<ogra_> he only wanted official arches on s-i
<rsalveti> ogra_: then we should drop grouper
<ogra_> if thats not the case anymore i'm happy to have it
<ogra_> yeah, definitely
<ogra_> not sure why it is still there
<rsalveti> because it still works I guess
<ogra_> DJJeff, its rock solid for me
<ogra_> DJJeff, its not designed for apt ... just dont use it :)
<ogra_> (well, for upgrading via apt ... you can install single packages but that breaks OTA upgrading so you got to keep the pieces)
<DJJeff> going from the home screen to Videos and screen locks up
<rickspencer3> mhall119, so, the alarm clock doesn't seem to be working perfectly
<rickspencer3> I can'd edit or turn off an alarm, for example
<pmcgowan> nik90, still happens in 229
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, yes known issues
<pmcgowan> nik90, is that down in qtorganizer-eds?
<rickspencer3> thanks pmcgowan
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: renato: popey: any idea why we can't import google contacts anymore by following http://askubuntu.com/questions/360554/how-do-i-sync-google-contacts ?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, no that should work I think, it did a few builds back
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: right, broken with latest
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, i think i saw someone else asking the same today
<rickspencer3> well, the alarm worked, at least, so that's a good start
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, still not setting in the hw though, thats the last bit
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, not sure what you mean
<ogra_> [INFO] addressbook: looking for databases...
<ogra_> [INFO] addressbook: okay
<ogra_> Gkr: secret service operation failed: The name org.freedesktop.secrets was not provided by any .service files
<ogra_> phone ML, subject: "[Ubuntu-phone] Google Contacts Sync"
<ogra_> from yesterday morning
<rsalveti> yeah, same what I got here
<pmcgowan> rickspencer3, the upper layer sees the alarm and does the notification, but will not work if suspended
<ogra_> rsalveti, xnox dropped dbus-x11 from the image
<rickspencer3> pmcgowan, ah, gotcha
<ogra_> i wonder if the import tools try to use it
<rickspencer3> sounds like an eds thing :)
<pmcgowan> sync-evolution change?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140308.changes ....
<ogra_> no syncevolution ... but dbus-x11 dropping
<ogra_> stgraber, we seem to see some random wlan issues with recent images, is there something new in lxc that needs overriding ?
<henno> Hi. Is it possible to trigger address-book-app to reload/update contacts after a successful sync with owncloud using syncevolution?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, bfiller thinks a new sync-evolution went in friday
<bfiller> Laney: when did that synevo land?
<pmcgowan> yeah friday
<stgraber> ogra_: nope, ubuntu-touch actually turns off all the network features of LXC and just use the host network namespace directly
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/syncevolution
<rsalveti> ogra_: what issues?
<rsalveti> hm, major version bump
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, Mirv re the qtwebkit fix we did for DPR, have you looked into applying that for 5.2?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: the big revert patch? I think Mirv tried applying it but got many conflicts
<ogra_> rsalveti, popey and Saviq independently had different ones ... while a device was up for popey but no networks were showing in the UI, Saviq had no wlan networking at all
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, Mirv we hit a bit of a wall on the real fix to use the new res ind support
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: it seems kaleo and ricmm were able to get the last remaining issues with unity-mir fixed last friday
<ogra_> rsalveti, both with the latest image right after upgrading
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, there is still an issue
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, which may not be solvable short term
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: hm, which one?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, the edge gesture not working, and shell not using all horizontal pixels
<rsalveti> ogra_: need more info, like dmesg and such
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, due to the way Qt is doing it, we lose accuracy on real pixels
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, so need to also look at the old patch again
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: oh, hm
<ogra_> rsalveti, bug 1290275 ... not much there either
<ubot5> bug 1290275 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Network indicator shows no networks, but network is connected mako #229" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290275
<ogra_> and i think Saviq didnt file one
<Saviq> ogra_, no, I didn't, couldn't reproduce - after a reboot the issue was gon
<rsalveti> maybe a bug with the newer nm?
<Saviq> e
<kenvandine> OMG!  My alarm just rang... while suspended!
<rsalveti> kenvandine: not fully suspended
<kenvandine> the joy... i never thought i'd be so excited to hear an alarm :)
<kenvandine> rsalveti, ah, so there are multiple states?
<rsalveti> sorry to disappoint you
<kenvandine> haha :)
<kenvandine> huge progress
<ogra_> nah, broken
<ogra_> :P
<kenvandine> i hadn't touched my phone in at least 5m
<rsalveti> kenvandine: mako takes a while to go into deep suspend
<kenvandine> then it rang...
<rsalveti> there's one annoying wakelock (radio) making it not to go into deep sleep
<kenvandine> still a huge step... so anxious for alarms
<kenvandine> now to get it using a different sound for alarms
<Kaleo> sorry guys:!
<kenvandine> hey Kaleo
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, do you know if there are plans to be able to change the alarm sound?
<nik90> kenvandine: yes that's the plan..the Alarms API has support for it
<cwayne> pls be dconf key
<pmcgowan> nik90, is that a clock config thing?
<nik90> pmcgowan: well I just tested a branch provided to me by zsombi which fixes the edit single alarm issue
<kenvandine> i don't recall seeing that on the settings spec, i'd think that would be another category in system-settings
<pmcgowan> nik90, cool, guess we need that to land
<kenvandine> i think you should be able to choose it from the clock app too
<rsalveti> bfiller: pmcgowan: can we get someone that knows more about evolution to find a way to import google contacts?
<rsalveti> that's really useful
<kenvandine> but i think there should be a setting for the "default alarm sound"
<kenvandine> in settings
<nik90> pmcgowan: we don't have a design for the alarm sounds yet but it is definitely in the roadmap
<pmcgowan> I could see it being in the settings sounds
<bfiller> rsalveti: we're quite close to having contact sync working with sync evo so it will just work
<bfiller> rsalveti: but in the meantime I'll ask renato to see why it stopped working
<rsalveti> bfiller: cool, thanks
<nik90> rickspencer3: sorry, those are known alarm issues which are being worked on
<rickspencer3> thanks for the heads up nik90
<kenvandine> nik90, it is just soooo exciting to get an alarm :)
<nik90> kenvandine: well trust me I am more excited than everyone to get alarms working up to this point :D
<cwayne> mhall119: hiya, just proposed a meeting for oem/carrier customizations, was wondering if I need to do anything further, or if it's waiting on someone else? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22218/carrieroem-customizations/
<didrocks> mhall119: dpm: hey, I'm unsure why we have some app development session in the client track
<didrocks> mhall119: dpm: can you move them back in the app developer tracks? Seems like you have some free slots at the same time
<dpm> didrocks, we put them in there because they're actually client sessions that were filed as appdev sessions
<didrocks> dpm: I can't even reschedule them properly as they are not part of my track
<dpm> didrocks, we need an admin to change their type from appdev- to client-. If I'm not mistaken on how summit works, mhall119 can do that. In the meantime I can move some of the sessions out of the way for you so you can reschedule
<didrocks> dpm: ok, will tell you then :)
<dpm> ok :)
<cwayne> bfiller: i dont suppose theres any plan to have the ubuntuuitoolkit gallery packaged as a click?
<pmcgowan> cwayne, its open source ;)
<cwayne> lol
<mhall119> didrocks: thanks for the birthday present :)
<mhall119> r226 is lovely
<didrocks> mhall119: ahah, it was all planned from the beginning \o/
<didrocks> had to retained an image for 2 weeks and half just for yo!
<didrocks> you*
<mhall119> heh, glad to know I'm that important :)
<didrocks> mhall119: heh, this is called "dedication" :)
 * genii slides Hashcode a coffee and a Motorola Photon G with Cornholio hardware mod
<davmor2> didrocks: Oh so it's all mhall119 faulty that the images were broken then, That comes as absolutely no surprise to me ;)
 * Hashcode would probably need more than 1 coffee.
<genii> Hashcode: :D
<davmor2> s/faulty/fault :)
<Hashcode> genii did someone put out an Ubuntu Touch for the Photon 4G?
<genii> Hashcode: Not that I know of yet, but then again it's a limited market with the stock models and embedded SIM ....
<Hashcode> ah
<davmor2> mhall119: can you have an unofficial daily birthday so we can get back to regular promotion waiting another 12 months for your birthday to come round again won't be fun :D
<genii> Hashcode: I actually pretty much have given up on any more decent QWERTY phones and resigned myself to purchasing a Nexus 4
<mhall119> davmor2: we had daily promotion before, didrocks just stopped them to lower my expectations in the lead up to my birthday
<Hashcode> genii: yeah the future for hard keyboard is pretty dim
<mhall119> he's social-engineering our relationship
<davmor2> mhall119: hehe :)
<Hashcode> I still have my Droid 4 :/
<genii> Hashcode: Are you still working on Touch for Droid 4? Because I can pick one up pretty cheap here to tinker with
<Hashcode> genii: I've been "slacking" lately
<genii> Hashcode: Yes, I understand
<ogra_> mhall119, so you and jcastro share the same birthday ?
<Hashcode> genii: Playing w/ a k3.14 Android build up for the KFire
<didrocks> mhall119: damned, where is my mask now? :)
<mhall119> ogra_: mine was yesterday, so technically didrocks was late with my present, but I'll forgive him because it was on a Sunday
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> mhall119, happy belated b-day then :)
<mhall119> thanks :)
<didrocks> mhall119: come on, you asked me to block everyone for 2 weeks and half just for you, and you are asking me to work on Sunday? :)
<didrocks> tsss people
<didrocks> no reward… :p
<mhall119> didrocks: if you *really* loved me, I wouldn't have to ask
<ogra_> didrocks, well, but it was a birthday present ...
<didrocks> mhall119: ahah
<didrocks> ogra_: come on, he's younger for a day and complain! :)
<ogra_> heh
<cwayne> mhall119: hiya, just proposed a meeting for oem/carrier customizations, was wondering if I need to do anything further, or if it's waiting on someone else? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22218/carrieroem-customizations/
<davmor2> mhall119: happy day after birthday then dude :)  Technically it was ready Friday but didrocks had to go paint a kitchen like that was important ;)  Admittedly he is still alive to release it today so probably the wiser decision :)
<mhall119> work suggestions on the OSK are great, but when it doesn't like what I've typed there's no way for me to tell it to accept it anyway?
<didrocks> davmor2: yeah, we are kitchen-date driven for promotion :)
<didrocks> the final release will be in 2 weeks then
<didrocks> :)
<mhall119> cwayne: what track should this be on?
<mhall119> client?
<didrocks> the kitchen track? :)
<davmor2> didrocks: \o/ then we can sun and surf for the rest of the release right?
<cwayne> either client or core i'd think?
<didrocks> davmor2: or start cooking :)
<mhall119> didrocks: we have a hallway track....but that's as far as we've gotten
<didrocks> ahah :)
<mhall119> cwayne: pick one, put your proposed meeting on that, and bug a track lead
<mhall119> cwayne: track leads are listed on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/tracks
<cwayne> mhall119: thanks :)
<cwayne> slangasek: hi, was wondering how to get http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22218/carrieroem-customizations/ scheduled
<slangasek> cwayne: isn't this a duplicate of the blueprint ogra already created?
<slangasek> cwayne: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22219/core-1403-hardware-handling-touch/
<cwayne> slangasek: no, that's for getting hw-specific bits out of the rootfs and into the device tarball, this is more for carrier customizations
<slangasek> ah
<ogra_> slangasek, mine is solely HW porting related
<cwayne> so related, but different :)
<slangasek> cwayne: ok, so is there a reason yours is not registered as a blueprint?
<slangasek> if you're expecting this discussion to lead to any work items across Ubuntu Core, please register it as a blueprint instead of directly in summit
<MacSlow> mandel, do you have an idea why an image-update from 194 to 226 might not work... the image was downloaded and installed, but the "about device"-page (or system-image-cli) still reports 194 to be installed.
<cwayne> slangasek: i'd  be surprised if any work items were assigned outside my team, but happy to register a bp
<MacSlow> mandel, hm... oddly... now it worked on the nexus4... but still not after three attempts on the nexus10
<slangasek> cwayne: if you guys are doing all the work, then there's no need from our side for a blueprint :)  I'll get it registered
<mhall119> didrocks: I had to bump a client session off the schedule: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22174/core-1403-landing-process-touch/
<mhall119> didrocks: to make room for mark's keynote
<mhall119> so it'll need to be re-scheduled
<cwayne> slangasek: lovely, thank you :)
<didrocks> mhall119: hum, this one was agreed to be at that time for asac
<ogra_> mhall119, or you could ask mark to talk about the touch landing process
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> then it fits again
<didrocks> mhall119: he's on holidays and already talked about it
<didrocks> on the phone ML
<slangasek> mhall119, didrocks: I've rescheduled it for the last slot on wednesday
<slangasek> (but, sigh)
<didrocks> slangasek: last slot? wasn't it there already?
<mhall119> slangasek: 1900 slot on wednesday is a plenary now
<slangasek> didrocks: s/last slot/last remaining slot/
<slangasek> so in fact it's now in the /first/ slot ;)
<didrocks> mhall119: I thought the schedule wasn't going to change :/
<didrocks> I'm happy it's in the first slot, but would be nice if mhall119 would talk abou it
<mhall119> didrocks: it's a sabdfl change
<didrocks> and ensure asac will come :)
<mhall119> asac: sorry about the late change, can you make the new time on that session?
<didrocks> mhall119: he's on holidays
<didrocks> and will only come back for that day
<didrocks> let's hope he will be back in time…
<mhall119> didrocks: I'll email him, hopefully he's checking email
<didrocks> mhall119: thanks
<didrocks> mhall119: however, can you take the session in client 2 at the same time and put it at the app developer2.
<didrocks> mhall119: I can't be in 2 hangouts :p
<cwayne> not with that attitude you can't
<mhall119> didrocks: the webbrowser one?
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah
<didrocks> mhall119: I'll email the ML as well about the change
<mandel> MacSlow, no idea, we do know there is a bug we want to fix but we are blocked by the qt 5.2 change
<MacSlow> mandel, ok
<mandel> MacSlow, those 3 attemps might be due to that
<mandel> MacSlow, were you doing a manual check for updates?
<MacSlow> mandel, just odd that it worked on the N4 but not on the n10
<mandel> MacSlow, it is indeed strange, specially because the code is the same, it is not a bad  idea to file a bug and ping barry too
<MacSlow> mandel, I will
<ogra_> MacSlow, do you have the proper recovery image installed btw ? the new images have a rotating ubuntu circle of friends when applying the update
<ogra_> (not the little robot with the guts out and rotating diamond)
<MacSlow> ogra_, nope... still seeing the android robot
<MacSlow> ogra_, I didn't know I have to explicitly update that too
<MacSlow> ogra_, which wiki-page to consult?
<ogra_> ah, thats most likely your issue ... you should flash once with --bootstrap=true
<sergiusens> MacSlow, then reboot to bootloader and ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap --channel your_choice
<MacSlow> will do that
<sergiusens> MacSlow, you don't unless you've been hit by the bug
<sergiusens> in image 205 iirc
<sergiusens> ogra_, updating from devel to devel won't give you the awesome circle of friends though as the updater script doesn't boot into the latest recovery it has when updating
<sergiusens> ogra_, flashing a device without bootstrapping out of band acts the exact same way as a system-image-cli update
<ogra_> ah
<sergiusens> stgraber, any thoughts about booting into the new recovery if it's provided with the update?
<mhall119> is phablet-screenshot broken for the n4 r226?
<sergiusens> robotfuel_, can you get someone to test https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/phablet-tools/fix_1289525/+merge/210007 on precise?
<ahayzen> fginther, ping
<MacSlow> sergiusens, hm... "fastboot devices" does no longer show the N4... so what way do I have to make it boot into the bootloader? Does the Volume-Up/Down/Power-press also work from a running device?
<didrocks> mhall119: mind moving it now? I can't ;)
<didrocks> mhall119: and then will forget :p
<mhall119> didrocks: moving what to where/when?
<sergiusens> MacSlow, adb reboot bootloader
<didrocks> mhall119: thursday, second session on client2?
<sergiusens> MacSlow, or power up as you say
<didrocks> mhall119: for the session we talked about, the webbrowser one
<MacSlow> sergiusens, "adb reboot bootloader" reports "device not found" although it's plugged in and powered up
<sergiusens> mhall119, the hack of phablet-screenshot won't work anymore with most device until the latest mir lands and screenshotting is provided by it
<robotfuel_> sergiusens: I can ask here, everyone I know is running trusty.
<sergiusens> MacSlow, are you in the bootloader?
<mhall119> didrocks: thursday's client 2 session is contact/calendar sync
<sergiusens> robotfuel_, yeah, maybe fginther can
<didrocks> mhall119: that's not the second session, right?
<didrocks> mhall119: at 3 PM UTC
<MacSlow> sergiusens, no I want to get to it... as you said I've to "ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap=true" to get the newer recovery image flashed
<sergiusens> MacSlow, just in case if in bootloader -> fastboot; if in recovery or running system -> adb
<mhall119> didrocks: there's nothing in client-2 at 1500 on Thursday
<sergiusens> MacSlow, so if cable and sw is failing I say power cycle and press both vol buttons
<mhall119> didrocks: are you talking about Wednesday?
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, so please move the session that is now in conflict on wednesday 2 PM UTC (the webbrowser one) due to the session you moved (landing process rules) to this free slot
<didrocks> mhall119: would be way easier if I can move session on my track…
<mhall119> didrocks: done
<didrocks> mhall119: thx
<mhall119> didrocks: that meeting can be re-classifed as client track, then you'd be able to move it
<didrocks> mhall119: I would love, can you reclassify the 2 on my tracks?
<didrocks> (the 2 from thursday)
<mhall119> didrocks: meetings from LP need to be renamed, otherwise if I change it in summit it'll just be changed back on the next import
<mhall119> bfiller: pmcgowan: ^^ can we change https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1303-apps-webbrowser and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1403-pim-sync to be client-1403-* named?
<didrocks> thanks mhall119, bfiller :)
<mhall119> bfiller: might as well change https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1311-apps-convergence too
<pmcgowan> mhall119, pim sync makes sense to switch, not sure browser does
<pmcgowan> convergence is fine
<pmcgowan> to switch
<bfiller> mhall119: fine with me, just send me a link to the new locations as I'm editing them today
<mhall119> bfiller: location is the same, except s/appdev/client/
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I think the browser session should be changed because app developers don't use the browser
<pmcgowan> mhall119, they will discuss the webview there,and the webapp container
<pmcgowan> mhall119, but up to you
<robotfuel_> sergiusens: I am downloading precise and will check phablet-network in a live session, if that works for you?
<sergiusens> robotfuel_, sure; that should work
<robotfuel_> sergiusens: a live cd/usb session.
<fginther> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> fginther, i see the clock and sudoku app are building on the PPA again, i believe we provided the same fix to the music-app is there any reason its PPA has not also been updated?
<fginther> ahayzen, checking
<ahayzen> fginther, thanks
<seb128> awe__, cyphermox, rsalveti: hey, do you know if ofono provides what we need for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1287267 or if that's being worked on?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287267 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Data usage statistics" not shown" [Low,Triaged]
<awe__> seb128, no this isn't being worked on atm
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I've gone ahead and change the webbrowser session to client- too, if for no other reason than to let didrocks control it's schedule placement in his room
<pmcgowan> mhall119, fine
<awe__> seb128, I'll update the bug wrt to ofono and it's capabilities
<seb128> awe__, ok, is there a roadmap for the ofono work? can we get it added somewhere? (or just the bug triaged)
<seb128> awe__, thanks
<fginther> ahayzen, the version number went backwards.  It was 1.2ubuntu2, then it went to 1.2 and now it's 1.2ubuntu1. The version in the PPA is based on 1.2ubuntu2.
<ahayzen> fginther, so if we bump to 1.2ubuntu3 ? it'll be rebuilt?
<popey> heh, oops
<fginther> ahayzen, yes. 1.2ubuntu2 should also work
<popey> thanks fginther
<ahayzen> fginther, thanks
<fginther> popey, ahayzen, you're welcome
<ahayzen> fginther, popey, is this correct? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/bump-version-1.2ubuntu2/+merge/210275
<popey> lgtm
<fginther> ahayzen, +1
<ahayzen> popey, can u approve it if so :)
<ahayzen> fginther, popey, thanks guys :)
<popey> sho thang
<popey> done
<henno> how can i signal the address-book-app to reload contacts? or am i doing somethin gwrong when using sync-evolution?
<henno> is there a dbus signal i could send to the app ?
<ahayzen> new music app has landed in the PPA \o/ thanks fginther, popey
<fginther> ahayzen, excellent
<arnyekheja> hello
<arnyekheja> tudvalaki segiteni hogy  egy "Prestigio 5300 duo ,53coll -os telefonra mikor lehet felakni a ubuntut
<arnyekheja> ?
<arnyekheja> 5,3"
<genii> That seemed quite cryptic.
<slangasek> Hungarian usually is
<aquarius> has the new image been promoted to trusty, or is it in trusty-danger-will-robinson or something?
<nhaines> aquarius: if by "new image" you mean "old image from Friday", then the answer is a resounding yes.
<aquarius> friday? blimey :)
<nhaines> That's r226.  :)
<aquarius> I could have upgraded over the weekend ifI'd known that!
<nhaines> You could've!  :)
<aquarius> the Ubuntu Dual Boot android app doesn't show me what's *available*, just what I *have*
<aquarius> (I have 194)
 * aquarius uninstalls ubuntu with the android app, and yet preserves user data, hooray
<aquarius> does the r226 handle doing system upgrades from Ubuntu while being a dual boot? or is that work still pending?
 * aquarius installs from the trusty channel
<nhaines> aquarius: hmm.  Good question!  I think that's still pending.
<aquarius> no worries
<aquarius> the android faffing about is not too much of a problem
<aquarius> but I am too chicken to dedicate my phone completely yet :)
<nhaines> I'm on the Nexus 5 so I use MultiROM Manager, and that now supports system upgrade from Ubuntu, so I'm happy.  :)
<nhaines> Sometimes youw want Google Navigation.  :)
<Tassadar> dammit, my s-i.tasemnice.eu generated the new devel image with wrong version number
<aquarius> well, working bluetooth, but yeah :P
<popey> aquarius: the image was built on friday but not promoted till today
<aquarius> popey, aha, cool
<nhaines> I'm still a little appalled that no one seems concerned by the lack of working Bluetooth on Ubuntu.  :P
<aquarius> nhaines, well, bluetooth works fine on my desktop
<aquarius> just not on my phone, yet.
<aquarius> I am assuming it's being worked on
<aquarius> but there's lots to do, and it's not the most critical thing
<nhaines> aquarius: actually, I think trusty broke everything on my laptop.  I should probably recheck now that there's been kernel updates.
<cyphermox> nhaines: I am concerned, it's just not simple
<nhaines> Bluetooth is kind of a critical thing if you want to ship phones.  :)
 * aquarius nods. I trust cyphermox :)
<nhaines> cyphermox: if it were simple it would have been fixed last July.  As long as there's concern and work, I'm happy.  :)
<cyphermox> nhaines: yes, it would have been fixed in july ;)
<nhaines> Maybe Meizu or BQ will throw money at it.  That'd be nice.
<genii> It would also be nice if they released a 64 or 128 G version which wasn't specific to Chinese frequency ranges
<nhaines> genii: I suppose we'll have to wait and see what the Ubuntu devices look like.  :)
<genii> I figure the first MX3 will have to be 32G international models
<aquarius> yay I have Update Manager back again!
<nhaines> aquarius: wouldn't it be more fun to just uninstall and reinstall apps randomly to see if they've updated?
<aquarius> Hm. Because I'm dual-booting, I did the "downgrade the android radio to 4.2" thing. didrocks's promotion email says that it's now using android 4.4 for hardware, so.... should I reverse that process now?
<aquarius> Also, a question. Spell checking, auto completion, and word suggestions are turned off in System Settings > Language and Text. Is that because I have an old image which has been upgraded, or are they supposed to be off by default because they're not ready yet?
<nhaines> aquarius: yes you should probably go back to the 4.4 radio.
<nhaines> Language settings aren't ready yet, but I think I read where they are happy to have testers.
<aquarius> nhaines, are there instructions around for going back to the 4.4 radio?
<nhaines> aquarius: no, but it's basically the same thing you did to get the 4.2 radio, except you extract it from the 4.4 image. :)
<popey> aquarius: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06840.html
<dansuf> Hi, I am trying to build working kernel for my device using the brunch command. I want to change the compression of the initramfs from gzip to something else to check if it would solve kernel panics. How can I do it?
<aquarius> popey, oh, nice, there's a new version of the android thing? COol
<aquarius> popey, is Alex Kaluzhny on irc? I don't know him/her
<popey> aquarius: alexkaluzhny
<aquarius> ah, easy enough :)
<Tassadar> hmm, did the 226 trusty image get promoted correctly? Like, wasn't it accidentally version 207 and then got changed? I'm trying to find out why my s-i server marked it as 207 instead of 226
<popey> no, its certainly 226
<Tassadar> hm, I just don't see how it could've used 207 Oo well, I've fixed it manually now and added some more logs, we'll see when the next image gets to devel
<cwayne> plars: just to make sure i'm doing the right thing trying to reprouce the uitoolkit stuff -- is phablet-click-test-setup and then phablet-test-run ubuntuuitoolkit close enough to what is done by jenkins?
<plars> cwayne: I believe that one also installs the -autopilot package
<plars> cwayne: and we enable writable image
<plars> cwayne: so you'd also want to do that with phablet-config
<cwayne> plars: so phablet-config writable-image and then apt-get install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot?
<plars> cwayne: sounds about right
<cwayne> plars: i'll give that a shot then
<gntuna> I am trying to put Ubuntu Touch on my Galaxy Nexus, but when I get to the point of "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap" I get an error message saying "Device is |tuna| Device tuna not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel devel" I don't quite understand because this variant I have is maguro 16GB. Is It still possible to put on Ubuntu Touch?
<sergiusens> gntuna, add --device maguro to the cli
<gntuna> Thanks so much :)
<cwayne> plars: so good news and bad news!  good news: I'm *finally* able to reproduce the hang!  the bad news: it didn't really help me figure out what's going on
<cwayne> also doesn't make sense to me how it happens all the time on the dashboard, but I had to try multiple times to repro..
<cwayne> heh, and now to check that it was indeed hanged i picked up the phone nad scrolled, and now it seems the tests picked up where they left off
<robotfuel_> sergiusens: phablet-tools depends on a package call click but it's not installable in precise.
<robotfuel_> sergiusens: am I missing a ppa?
<robotfuel_> sergiusens: I apt-added the  ppa:phablet-team/tools
<sergiusens> robotfuel_, the ubuntu sdk ppa
<sergiusens> robotfuel_, it's fixed in an unmerged branch under review
<robotfuel_> sergiusens: my phablet-network MP works in a precise live USB session, I was just doing some exploratory testing while I had it loaded...
<sergiusens> robotfuel_, awesome
<sergiusens> robotfuel_, were you fixing gallery tests btw?
<robotfuel_> sergiusens: no I don't know about gallery tests, I have been working on upgrade testing using system-settings.
<robotfuel_> sergiusens: I can take a look to see if it's easy to fix and do it if you have a bug
<robotfuel_> sergiusens: I planned on starting with HWE testing tomorrow
<sergiusens> robotfuel_, nah, I recall you (and perhaps not) asking about gallery testing
<sergiusens> there's a fix that need to happen which is rather dumb; but if someone was shifting and swapping test stuff; I wanted to piggyback on it
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-11
<Valduare> so I read that I can buy an ubuntu smartphone by end of this year?
<Beldar> Valduare, where?
<Valduare> that was their release schedule for ubuntu touch on smart phones commercially
<Beldar> link?
<Valduare> read it few weeks back  just now getting on irc to talk about it heh
<Beldar> not sure myself, I would check the source, I'm not sure any manufacturers/vendors have made a deal with canonical.
<Beldar> yet, hehh
<Valduare> they should I want my quad core 4 gig ram ubuntu touch device that i can dock lol
<Elleo> Beldar: BQ and Meizu have both committed to producing some Ubuntu Touch phones recently :)
<Beldar> Elleo, Cool, sign me up.
<Elleo> :)
<alfonsojon> Hi
<bray90820> Would there be a way to install the touch UI on ubuntu while still being able to use the desktop apps
<bray90820> Because i have an atom tabket
<RAOF> bray90820: There's the unity8-desktop-session.
<bray90820> Is that stable yet
<RAOF> bray90820: But you can't simultaneously get X11 applications running and the Touch UI
<RAOF> (Because I'm working on various bits of that at the moment)
<bray90820> I wanted to install ubuntu x64 on my touchscreen netbook
<bray90820> and i wanted the features of ubuntu touch without the apps
<RAOF> Then I think the unity8-desktop-session is what you're after.
<RAOF> But you can, at the moment, only run Ubuntu Touch apps in it; we haven't finished the X11 integration stuff.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Organize Your Home Office Day! :-D
<FuLgOrE_> JamesTait: Good evening
<JamesTait> FuLgOrE_, o/
<aquarius> ogra_, is mirscreencast going to be callable from the OS at some point? So I can do the "power button plus volume up button" thing to take a screenshot or video?
<ogra_> aquarius, write an app ;)
<ogra_> (if we will have any button -> UI interaction i guess a power-off dialog will take precedence over something like taking screenshots)
<aquarius> ogra_, I can't write an app, because confinement won't let me call arbitrary binaries ;)
<ogra_> you could just ship the necessary binary ... fished out of the deb ;)
<RAOF> ogra_, aquarius: Until we restrict screencasting :)
<ogra_> heh
<aquarius> right -- I'm pretty confident that a random click app ought *not* to be able to screenshot my screen whenever it wants ;)
<aquarius> that's why it's an OS-level function
<ogra_> poor NSA :(
<aquarius> if that's not already restricted then I'm pretty confident that jdstrand will (a) restrict it as soon as possible and (b) hit me with a stick for exploiting it ;)
<ogra_> haha
<kostas> Hello everyone! i have archos 101 internet tablet can i flash on it ubuntu touch?
<nhaines> JamesTait: ironically, I didn't know that but I spent the last couple hours doing it anyway.  :)
<AndroUser> Good morning! Does someone know if qt 5.2 is available on the current ubuntu phone image?
<nik90> AndroUser: it isn't..but it is being worked on
<nik90> AndroUser: hight priority atm
<nik90> ogra_: Do you know to how to create a video screencast using mir?
<nik90> ogra_: ricardo's command convert -size 768x1280 -depth 8 mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba screenshot.png creates an image. How can I modify this command to output a video/
<nik90> I did mirscreencast -m mir_socket which created a 900 MB rgba file
<aquarius> nik90, you'll need to grab many images as separate frames and then glue them together into a video
<aquarius> ogra_ is not kidding about how much disk space this will use up, though ;)
<nik90> aquarius: well if I use the convert image above it creates more than 500 images!
<aquarius> erm
<aquarius> confused
<aquarius> that rgba file should be one image, I think
<aquarius> you can see from rsalveti's g+ post that the image should be around 3MB
<aquarius> not 900 MB ;)
<aquarius> I'd test myself but I'm on promoted image 224, not 230
<AndroUser> nik90: thank you! Do we know the date?
<nik90> AndroUser: I am not sure of the date, but trust me that's the highest priority atm. You should check https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06838.html
<nik90> aquarius: yeah it created a rgba file of 900 mb since I asked it to record infinite frames (like a video)
<nik90> aquarius: then I ran convert -size 768x1280 -depth 8 mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba screenshot.png which started creating 400+ screenshot(index).png files :P
<nik90> aquarius: so I am stuck at converting that rgba file into a video file
<aquarius> nik90, you may not be able to convert it in one go
<aquarius> nik90, maybe convert to png frames, then convert those to a video?
<nik90> aquarius: ah :(
<aquarius> there's probably an mplayer or ffmpeg or gstreamer incantation to do the conversion in one step, but you'll need someone better at video encoding than me to answer that
<aquarius> round-tripping through loads of png frames will get you going now, at least
<aquarius> pretty heavy on disc space, mark you ;)
<nik90> aquarius: yup, I will wait for a proper solution before trying to create a video screencast
<nik90> aquarius: but awesome that mir is supporting it now
<aquarius> nik90, the png thing should work?
<aquarius> unless you're short enough on disk space that you actually don't have room to do it?
<nik90> aquarius: I do...but too much hassle :P
 * aquarius laughs
<nik90> paint me lazy
<aquarius> talk to an ffmpeg person or a gstreamer person
<aquarius> a gstreamer command would be better because that's what the phone has on it :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<cwayne> bzoltan, ping
<bzoltan> cwayne: pong.. what can I do for you?
<cwayne> bzoltan, hiya, I seem to be having some issues with the ubuntuuitoolkit autopilot tests when using a custom theme
<cwayne> which is causing the whole test system to crash and think the custom suite is never finishing
<cwayne> bzoltan, so i'm thinking we'd either need to a) launch the ubuntuuitoolkit with upstart-app-launch to properly get the environment setup so that it can actually find the correct custom theme, or b) have the tests somehow force the ambiance theme
<rickspencer3> yeah! installing 229 :)
<ogra_> :)
 * didrocks goes for a run (earlier than usual due to vUDS)
<zsombi> cwayne: howdy, wazzup?
<zsombi> cwayne: I saw you had problems with themes?
<cwayne> zsombi, heya, more specifically, having trouble with the autopilot tests
<zsombi> cwayne what were those? what's your setup?
<cwayne> zsombi, it's timing out and causing the touch_custom suite to never finish: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-daily/62/console
<cwayne> zsombi, the setup is however CI does it, but I'm still having some trouble reproducing locally (though I have repro'd at least once)
<zsombi> cwayne: but you are using a custom theme set, right? or how is that related to themes?
<cwayne> so on that system (it's installed with the devel-proposed-customized channel), the theme is set to ubuntu.themes.custom
<cwayne> and as you know, it looks in XDG_DATA_DIRS to find this theme
<cwayne> but XDG_DATA_DIRS is set in upstart, so when the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.qml is launched directly without upstart, it cant find this theme
<zsombi> cwayne: hmm... I see...
<cwayne> zsombi, now im not sure if that's causing the tests to hang or not, but i know it's definitely causing a lot of them to fail
<zsombi> cwayne: well, if the theme loading fails, there's no fallback from that. Some components get their sizes from the style, so if they don't have style they don't have size, though activating 'em fails
<zsombi> s/though/thus
<cwayne> zsombi, right, that makes sense
<zsombi> cwayne: I'll have standup, I'll come back after that
<cwayne> zsombi, ack, thanks
<cwayne> john-mcaleely, should i plan on attending the external bq meeting today? or is there not one since there was a f2f last week
<cwayne> hah, wrong window
<ogra_> heh
<john-mcaleely> cwayne, it's cancelled today because of travel plans. so no worries
<JWA_> Question for anyone with experince flashing a NExus 7 2013
<tvoss> tsdgeos, ping
<pmcgowan> JWA_, go ahead there are many folks here with those units
<ogra_> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073279/
<tsdgeos> tvoss: hi
<nik90> ogra_: thnx :)
<didrocks> pmcgowan: FYI, remaining issues are now fixed (apart from an unity8 crash), so we can expect 100% of tests passing once we switch to Qt 5.2
<pmcgowan> didrocks, sweet
<ogra_> mterry, hey ho
<mterry> ogra_, hello!
<ogra_> mterry, i was wondering if you had done anything wrt WIs from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-early-boot-animation
<mterry> ogra_, yes, but not landed
<ogra_> k. thanks ...
<ogra_> i got asked about it recently ... so i thought i should ping :)
<mterry> ogra_, so I have a branch: lp:~unity-team/unity-system-compositor/new-gl-screen that enables a little animation at boot (and other times we're waiting on greeter, like locking)
<ogra_> mterry, cool ... does it also have the ability to echo some text to it or so ?
<mterry> ogra_, that is unity-system-compositor driven, so the earlier we launch lightdm/u-s-c, the sooner we see it
<ogra_> (we need something like that for the click registration ... )
<mterry> ogra_, no...
<mterry> ogra_, I'm not aware of that problem?
<ogra_> we run the apparmor registration for each click app after upgrades
<ogra_> mterry, if you have a ton of apps installed that can take quite long ... android has some "updating apps" too in that case
<mterry> ogra_, so this is on the boot after installing apps?
<ogra_> this is after every OTA upgrade
<ogra_> and on first boot
<mterry> ogra_, OK.  So like when apparmor gets updated or something it re-runs registration for installed click apps...   Well.  We could add a mechanism to it
<mterry> ogra_, maybe a dbus interface or something
<ogra_> mterry, right, not necessarily for the first iteration ... but we need some way to display messages on it
<ogra_> (like plymouth)
<RAOF> ogra_: I'll, really, really, really get plymouth working properly against Mir sometime :)
<ogra_> RAOF, that would rock ...
<mterry> boiko, could I get a review of lp:~mterry/telephony-service/text-greeter-share sometime?
<boiko> mterry: sure, did you propose it for merging already?
<mterry> boiko, yeah, a week or two ago
<boiko> mterry: ouch, sorry :/
<MacSlow> mterry, hey there... did you update to r226 yet?
<mterry> MacSlow, yeah
<dholbach> if I want to do a backup of user data from a phone - is "adb pull /home/phablet ." the best way to go? :-)
<MacSlow> mterry, just found out that any egl-client fails to run unter r226... I'm trying to get feedback on the failure from the mir-folks
<mterry> MacSlow, curious
<sergiusens> dholbach, most reliable way, but you won't get everything
<sergiusens> dholbach, lots of stuff in var lib as well
<dholbach> sergiusens, ok, I'll get those too - thanks
<mterry> tedg, can I get a review of ~mterry/indicator-sound/greeter-volume now?  The volume schema is approved now
<MacSlow> mterry, even the examples from the mir source-tree fail
<tedg> mterry, Sure, I'll try to get to it today, but I have a few balls in the air.
<MacSlow> mterry, just wanted to give a word of warning... I'm in AppArmor land atm... and my head is spinning elsewhere right now :)
<ogra_> MacSlow, you probably want r229 (which has Mir 0.1.6)
<MacSlow> ogra_, new promoted image?! That was quick them
<MacSlow> then
<mterry> MacSlow, thanks
<MacSlow> ogra_, thx
<ogra_> yep :)
<mterry> tedg, k
<MacSlow> mterry, well ^ r229 seems to be the one to get then :)
<MacSlow> ogra_, one has to use ubuntu-device-flash again, right?! the ota frontend doesn't work
<ogra_> it worked for me today
<MacSlow> ogra_, I'm on the N10 here atm
<ogra_> on all three devices
<MacSlow>  :(
<ogra_> yeah, worked there for me
<MacSlow> it's a fresh image...
<MacSlow> how can it be so broken for me then
<ogra_> dunno ... its an N10 :)
<MacSlow> ogra_, the N4 is worse
<sergiusens> MacSlow, are you on devel-poposed or devel?
<sergiusens> ogra_, is 229 in devel already?
<MacSlow> sergiusens, just devel
<ogra_> sergiusens, yep
<MacSlow> sergiusens, should I be useing "devel-proposed" instead?
<sergiusens> MacSlow, do you have developer mode enabled?
<MacSlow> sergiusens, like the dev-mode one has to enable under android?
<MacSlow> sergiusens, I'm confused now
<sergiusens> MacSlow, sorry, I meant writable image
<MacSlow> sergiusens, yeah...
<sergiusens> MacSlow, if your image rootfs is writable you can't update; youll need to flash
<MacSlow> sergiusens, screw it... I did a full reflashing...
<MacSlow> *sigh* crap!
<sergiusens> MacSlow, that's your only option ;-)
<MacSlow> sergiusens, ogra_: so for ubuntu-device-flash which channel to get r229 ? devel or devel-proposed?
<sergiusens> MacSlow, according to ogra it's already on devel; but if you are going to do writable-image, you want devel-proposed I assume
<rsalveti> ogra_: hey, so I changed the seeds to include the android mir backend by default, but the mesa one also got installed when creating the image
<rsalveti> ogra_: nobody is depending on the mesa backend, so I believe apt just decided to pull it as well for whatever reason
<ogra_> rsalveti, most likely an ordering issue in the "or" dep
<ogra_> tasks vs apt ... they resolve in different order
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, the mesa one comes first in the dep list
<ogra_> rsalveti, we should try to re-order then
<rsalveti> +         libmirplatformgraphics-mesa (= ${binary:Version}) |
<rsalveti> +           libmirplatformgraphics-android (= ${binary:Version}),
<rsalveti> in the mir package, for example
<rsalveti> because we didn't want to break the desktop
<rsalveti> ogra_: how?
<ogra_> rsalveti, by just switching the order
<rsalveti> ogra_: where exactly?
<ogra_> iirc apt resolves backwards
<rsalveti> ogra_: we can't change the mir package
<ogra_> libmirplatformgraphics-mesa (= ${binary:Version}) |  libmirplatformgraphics-android (= ${binary:Version}) ... needs to be
<ogra_>  libmirplatformgraphics-android (= ${binary:Version}) | libmirplatformgraphics-mesa (= ${binary:Version})
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, we can't do that
<rsalveti> that will break the desktop afaik
<ogra_> why ? that will ensure that by default always -mesa gets installed
<rsalveti> as a normal apt-get update/dist-upgrade will install the android package by default
<ogra_> unless your task already installed -android
<ogra_> iirc apt always picks the last one first ...
<rsalveti> hm, not so sure
<rsalveti> when robru and kgunn was testing with apt update/dist-upgrade the mesa one was always installed first
<MacSlow> mterry, with r231 (from channel=devel-proposed) the egl-spinner works again.
<ogra_> rsalveti, because it was already there perhaps ?
<mterry> MacSlow, phew  :)
<MacSlow> mterry, phew² indeed :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: nops
<rsalveti> ogra_: when they were testing the landing
<mterry> MacSlow, I merged your code into my branch, added gettext support and such.  Just need to put some final integration touches on it and it can land along with my split branch
<rsalveti> ogra_: I believe apt will always use the first one by default
<MacSlow> mterry, cool
<ogra_> rsalveti, weird, so looking at the log it seems they are both coming in at the same time
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntu-touch/20140311/livecd-20140311-armhf.out
<rsalveti> ogra_: yes, but the android one gets installed first
<rsalveti> ogra_: then setting the alternatives properly as we expected
<ogra_> yeah, doesnt matter, it should only install one fo them
<rsalveti> but we shouldn't be installing the mesa package at all
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> there must be some other dep or so that pulls it in
<cwayne> zsombi, ping
<rsalveti> ogra_: there's none
<rsalveti> ogra_: try removing it
 * ogra_ checks the libmirserver deps 
<ogra_> libgles2-mesa (>= 7.8.1) | libgles2
<ogra_> aha
<rsalveti> that's still fine
<ogra_> well, llibgles isnt there
<ogra_> only -mesa
<rsalveti> mesa one will be installed, but then libhybris will get a higher priority
<ogra_> rsalveti, so do people doing the install test actually install the task usually ? or do they just apt-get
<rsalveti> ogra_: just apt, but if you upgrade with the meta package as well, it'll then just download the android one
<rsalveti> in case you grab 229 and try updating it by hand
<ogra_> rsalveti, no, people should always test task install
<ogra_> unless they test on desktop
<rsalveti> right, I also believe this might be task related
<rsalveti> but not sure yet how to fix it
<rsalveti> let me flash 229 and check
<ogra_> well, seeding should have just fixed it
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but that's not what we see here
<zsombi> cwayne: pong, just got back
<ogra_> i know :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<cwayne> zsombi, ah, was just wondering if you'd had any ideas :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, we could add a conflicts between -android and -meas
<ogra_> *mesa
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's not what alf wanted
<ogra_> to make sure only one of them is ever installed
<rsalveti> ogra_: as there's no real conflict in there
<ogra_> why would we allow both ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: someone could then easily test mir with different backends
<zsombi> cwayne: so... recap: how do you inform the app that the custom theme is the one to be used and not the Ambiance?
<rsalveti> at least afaik that was the requirement from alf
<ogra_> rsalveti, he could as well just exchange the packages
<cwayne> zsombi, ~/.config/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/theme.ini
<cwayne> zsombi, and then ubuntu-ui-toolkit apparently looks in XDG_DATA_DIRS to find that theme
<zsombi> cwayne: :) excellent
<ogra_> rsalveti, i dont think it can work withugt a "breaks/replaces"
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but I believe he just wanted to change the update-alternatives priority
<zsombi> cwayne: yeps
<cwayne> but our custom theme lives in /custom, so that's added to XDG_DATA_DIRS from upstart
<zsombi> cwayne: ok...
<ogra_> rsalveti, i suspect we either go on poking in the dark for a few more hours or we ask cjwatson and get it explained in 5min :P
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah :-)
<zsombi> cwayne: and the pain is that when the app is not started with upstart, then the theme is not found... hmm...
<ogra_> cjwatson, we have seeded libmirplatformgraphics-android in ubuntu-touch-meta ... libmirserver16 has "libmirplatformgraphics-mesa (= 0.1.6+14.04.20140310-0ubuntu1) | libmirplatformgraphics-android (= 0.1.6+14.04.20140310-0ubuntu1)" in its dependency list ... and we end up with both installed, even though only the -android one is seeded
<cjwatson> ogra_: not me right now, working on this regression (see #ubuntu-ci-eng)
<cjwatson> ogra_: unless this is equally urgent
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, right, sorry then
<ogra_> no, it can wait
<cjwatson> I'll need to analyse that situation to work out exactly where the right fix is
<cwayne> zsombi, exactly
<zsombi> cwayne: supporting "fallback" theme does not make sense as we want developers to know that their theme is not found by th etoolkit, so they do something about that before they continue doing their app stuff...
<zsombi> cwayne: of course this results in the situation you are facing now...
<zsombi> cwayne: can you set the env var beforehand?
<zsombi> cwayne: XDG_DATA_DIRS I mean...
<cwayne> zsombi, from where though? it'd have to be within the test itself somehow
<cwayne> otherwise it wouldn't persist, as the tests aren't run in a real session apparently..
<zsombi> cwayne: ehh... right...
<zsombi> hmm...
<zsombi> cwayne: anyway, the target is to have the custom theme to be loaded, not the fallback
<cwayne> zsombi, absolutely
<zsombi> cwayne: smells we need to introduce a new config item in the theme.ini...
<cwayne> well, really we need autopilot to launch stuff with upstart
<zsombi> cwayne which will be also taken into account if the theme is not found in the XDG_DATA_DIRS
<thomi> cwayne: next AP release, I promise - we got a bugfix release out 4 hours ago...
<thomi> next release is for upstart support only
<zsombi> cwayne: the thing is that even ubuntuuitoolkit AP tests have tsome "fake" apps launched from inside...
<cwayne> zsombi, but didn't we try to get theme.ini to disappear in favor of dconf keys/
<cwayne> zsombi, what do you mean?
<cwayne> thomi, oooooh
<cwayne> thomi, do you happen to know how that'd work specifically with the ubuntuuitoolkit tests?
<cwayne> thomi, because we're getting a hang now there, not just failed cases anymore
<zsombi> cwayne: like there are few AP tests which have the complete QML inside as a string then they launch that...
<thomi> cwayne: I don't know... why would launching via upstart fix a hanging test?
<cwayne> thomi, because i think it's hanging because of not finding the theme
<thomi> ahh ok
<Barney4> Hi, I just flash manualy Ubuntu Touch but It's black screen after Google Logo, It's about 10 min! (Nexus 4)
<cwayne> because of it not being launched with upstart, therefore not having the correct XDG_DATA_DIRS
<thomi> right
<cwayne> thomi, i'm hoping that's why it's hanging... cus they seem to work fine on touch, but not touch_custom
<cwayne> zsombi, so I think one thing could be to completely bail out of the tests if the theme isn't found in XDG_DATA_DIRS
<cwayne> since it's pretty well known that if it doesn't find the theme, many of the tests aren't quite relevant anyway, right?
<Barney4> No idea ?! ( I googled but didn't found any info)
<zsombi> cwayne: that should be a separate test...
<zsombi> right
<zsombi> cwayne: ok, file us a bug, and we can continue this on that
<cwayne> zsombi, ack, thanks
<cwayne> thomi, is that release of ap anywhere in a ppa?
<ogra_> Barney4, i think manually flashing has not been tested for ages and might not work anymore
<ogra_> Barney4, use ubuntu-device-flash
<Barney4> ok, I will try. tnx
<thomi> cwayne: no. I can make one for you, if it helps. When we go to land it it'll be in a ci-train PPA while we validate it of course
<cwayne> thomi, if it's not too much trouble i'd like to be able to try it on my n4 here to see if it hopefully miraculously fixes our issue :)
<thomi> cwayne: sure. I'll try and get to it later today, after UDS. Providing I don't fall asleep first :)
<cwayne> thomi, :) or if there's a branch i can just build it manually as well i suppose
<cwayne> why is there not a summit scope so i can immediately see what my next meetings are
<sergiusens> cwayne, you have xp; write one ;-)
<cwayne> :P
<basketball> how do i disable screen-saver on Ubuntu touch saucy
<ogra_> basketball, have a look at the options of powerd-cli
<mhall119> ogra_: good point, AlbertA let's continue the discussion here
<mhall119> AlbertA: is mir-test-tools the package I need?
<ogra_> si with: : vlc --demux rawvideo --rawvid-fps 10 --rawvid-width 768 --rawvid-height 1280 --rawvid-chroma=RGBA mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba
<ogra_> you can actually do movies ...
<ogra_> thats awesome :)
<rsalveti> mhall119: mir-utils afaik
<rsalveti> it's part of the latest image anyway
<rsalveti> I included it in the seeds
<AlbertA> rsalveti: cool
<mhall119> thanks rsalveti
<ogra_> we just need to expose the rgba file as a networked fifo now, os a remote vlc can connect :)
<mhall119> AlbertA: so how do I use mirscreencast?
<ogra_> s/os/so/
<ogra_> mhall119, did you see my mail with the script
 * ogra_ will add that to phablet-screenshot later today
<mhall119> ogra_: nope, did you send it to me directly or the ML?
<ogra_> ML
<ogra_> several hours ago
<mhall119> ogra_: phablet-screencast would  be better :)
<ogra_> mhall119, well, for now my focus is to get screenshots working first :)
<ogra_> subject: script for using the new screencast/screenshot feature
<ogra_> ^^
<AlbertA> mhall119: it should be as simple as mirscreencast, though I guess you want to capture the output of unity-system-compositor
<mhall119> ogra_: root@ubuntu-phablet:/# mirscreencast -m /tmp/mir_socketStarting screencast for output id 1
<mhall119> Failed to create screencast
<mhall119> AlbertA: what should I use for output id?
<ogra_> mhall119, huh ?
<ogra_> use the full command
<ogra_>  mirscreencast -m /tmp/mir_socket -n 1
<AlbertA> mhall119: the default should be ok
<ogra_> for a screenshot you want to restrict to just one frame
<mhall119> ogra_: mine doesn't have -n option
<mhall119> Usage  -m <Mir server socket> -o <Output id> -h: this help text
<ogra_> for aa video you can drop -n 1
<mhall119> Usage  -m <Mir server socket> -o <Output id> -h: this help text
<ogra_> mhall119, weird, must be an old version
<mhall119> I'm on stable images
<ogra_> mhall119, it should have been updated with the last promoted image
<ogra_> 229 IIRC
<mhall119> yeah, I'm on r229
<mhall119> mir-utils: Installed: 0.1.5+14.04.20140212-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7074360/
<AlbertA> kgunn: has mir 0.1.6 landed on a system image yet?
<rsalveti> yes
<rsalveti> part of 230
<ogra_> AlbertA, yes, in 229
<ogra_> oh
<rsalveti> 230
<ogra_> right, 230
 * ogra_ is one image off ... since we are at 231 already
<AlbertA> ok: that's the one that will have the -n option
<ogra_> right
<mhall119> ok, so I wait for the next stable image
<ogra_> mhall119, right, no screencast in Mir 0.1.5
<mhall119> libmirserver15: Installed: 0.1.5+14.04.20140212-0ubuntu1
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> didrocks: I'm impatient for a new image again :)
<ogra_> well, the crashes on 230 dont look so nice
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<ogra_> it has only 5 errors ... but 29 crashes
<ogra_> (during unity shutdown though)
<mhall119> who does that?
<mhall119> how do you even do that?
<ogra_> stop unity8
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> and many tests do it
<mhall119> didn't I hear something about a shutdown/restart dialog coming?
 * ogra_ wishes for one ... 
<MacSlow> why does a "poweroff -p" not really shutdown and halt the N10 but instead reboot it?
<ogra_> try -fp
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, can't host and promote, I have 2 hands! :)
<MacSlow> ogra_, just added -f
<ogra_> did it help ?
<MacSlow> ogra_, currently it looks like it really shutdown/switched off
<ogra_> cool., at least that then
<MacSlow> ogra_, on the N4 a "poweroff -p" is sufficient
<ogra_> that circumvents upstart shutdown ...
<ogra_> so something on the N10 makes upstarts shutdown hang
<ogra_> (the -f i mean ... it calls directly into the kernel)
<MacSlow> ogra_, yeah... "force reboot or halt, don't call shutdown(8)" sounds nasty :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, did you notice that the flo screen does not dim before powering down ?
<ogra_> MacSlow, it is ... it doesnt even call "sync" to flush teh filesystem buffer
<ogra_> (IIRC)
<MacSlow> ogra_, well that I can do manually :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, and I also know this worked before
<ogra_> really ?
<ogra_> i cant remember ever seeing it on flo
<rsalveti> yup, will take a look later today
<ogra_> i know it works on manta and mako
<ogra_> smells like just a missing kernel config or so
<rsalveti> I tested when I uploaded the powerd conf for it
<rsalveti> no so sure
<rsalveti> *not
<mhall119> didrocks: is there any chance the landing process session can be scheduled later on Wednesday for jfunk?
<didrocks> mhall119: not really, as explained to him by email, I had to juggle and unconflict a lot of session to make it fit
<didrocks> mhall119: I can't move anything anymore
<ogra_> complain to the person that stole the original sport
<ogra_> *spot
<ogra_> :P
<mhall119> didrocks: ok, I was asked to ask, so I did :)
<didrocks> mhall119: ok ;)
<didrocks> let's hope we won't have drastic schedule changes in the future :)
<mhall119> didrocks: there has *never* been a UDS (physical or virtual) where we didn't :)
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, not untrue :)
<didrocks> mhall119: not sure who added sessions at the last minute yesterday while we were sleeping on the client track :p
<didrocks> (that's what made me reorganize everything)
<mhall119> didrocks: I changed some from appdev- to client-, but didn't move them to different times or rooms
<didrocks> mhall119: argh, maybe you were the one adding the conflicting ones then :p
<didrocks> mhall119: would be nice for track lead, if they need to be in session from another track to "lock" one time
<mhall119> didrocks: I didn't *add* anything, just renamed them
<didrocks> ah ok
<mhall119> didrocks: I also made bill filler a client track lead so we can run those, since they were his BPs
<didrocks> he should host some them! :)
 * didrocks tries :p
<mhall119> I think next time we might want to think about splitting client
<didrocks> yeah
<mhall119> didrocks: I'm assuming he'll host his
<mhall119> bfiller_afk: ^^ is that correct?
<didrocks> not sure, bfiller_afk, will you?
<boiko> mterry: hey, we have now this new process for MRs on system apps, would you mind going through the MP Submission Checklist and paste a comment answering its questions in the MR?
<boiko> mterry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/system-apps
<mterry> boiko, OK.   I didn't see the telephony-service one, wasn't sure which to use
<boiko> mterry: there is a testplan for it too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/telephony-service
<mterry> boiko, OK, finishing something up, but will turn to that
<boiko> mterry: nice! thanks!
<bfiller> mhall119, didrocks : yes I'm happy to run the session I registered the bp's for
<bfiller> sessions that is
<didrocks> bfiller: I think mhall119 is asking if you are happy to host them or need me for that
<didrocks> (not only leading, but being the g+ account host)
<bfiller> didrocks, mhall119 : if you guys give me instructions on how to do it I'm fine with that
<bfiller> as long as someone available if I get stuck :)
<didrocks> bfiller: ok, let's see on the D day then, I'll be around anyway :)
<bfiller> didrocks: sounds good
<mhall119> bfiller: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<bfiller> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> w 117
<WebUser> Hi guys! I'd like to test some of the !t 5.3 features (like the new Dialogs) in Ubuntu Phone, is it possible to build an app with a custom Qt version in front of using the system version? Like for example in BlackBerry, where it is possible
<mterry> WebUser, not right now, no
<mterry> WebUser, we are about to land 5.2 in trusty
<mterry> WebUser, but obviously that's not 5.3  :)
<WebUser> terry :( Oh, what a pity! Qt 5.3 have new cool features... but yes, it is beta, so I totally understand. Thank you!!
<WebUser> I'll wait for 5.2 in that case
<dkessel_> good evening
<dkessel_> I have installed Ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 2013. I wonder if anyone ever thought of supporting "magic cover" type tablet covers?
<dkessel_> the type which automatically let's the device sleep/wake up upon opening and closing...
<cjwatson> tedg: I've landed the manifest interfaces in libclick now, so I'll send you another UAL branch that converts the remaining /usr/bin/click calls
<cjwatson> tedg: Do you think we can get that landed not too long after Qt 5.2?
<cjwatson> tedg: Seems like a good way to make Rick happy ;-)
<cjwatson> (I have the code done but need to fix up tests)
<tedg> cjwatson, Cool!  I think so in general, but I think there's a pretty long queue.
<cjwatson> Mm.  I'm hoping that 1.4 seconds (or whatever it ends up being) shaved off app startup will be worth a bit of queue-jumping
<tedg> Heh, I hope so too. But UAL is on the "high risk" list, so it has a hard time landing.
<nhaines> Faster app startup sounds exciting to me!
<ogra_> whee
<tedg> nhaines, 10 seconds into app usage you forget about it ;-)
<ogra_> tedg, sadly reviewers don't
<nhaines> tedg: not when you're demonstrating to friends or at expo booths.  ;)
<ogra_> and that :)
<tedg> Eh, they let me work from home because of my beauty ;-)
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> I'm not complaining about slow startup times, but I'm still excited at the prospect of the optimization work landing!
<cwayne> faster startup times would've been nice at mwc actually :)
<cjwatson> Yeah, sorry I didn't quite get it done in time
<nhaines> cwayne: or at SCALE the weekend before MWC. :)
<cjwatson> I don't actually get why UAL should be very much higher-risk than click
<nhaines> cjwatson: better done right than rushed.
<cwayne> +1000
<dkessel_> hm. any idea on my question above? is magic cover support thought about?
<nhaines> dkessel_: that's a hardware manufacturer problem, not an Ubuntu problem.
<nhaines> dkessel_: for example: on my Nexus 5 (not supported), wireless charging (not support) works perfectly.  Because it's all handled in hardware automatically.  :)
<nhaines> dkessel_: so either a hardware manufacturer will build in a sensor for a magic cover that automatically triggers, or they'll patch Ubuntu to support their own hardware.
<dkessel_> nhaines I don't think so. it works on the same device with kitkat... I think the is needs some kind of sensor support for that? the cover is passive...
<Tassadar> there must be some support in ubuntu for it as well though, the sensor itself is just a button which triggers by magnetic field
<nhaines> dkessel_: the cover is, but not the sensor in the phone.
<nhaines> dkessel_: no Ubuntu-branded hardware has such a capability, so there's nothing Ubuntu can support.
<dkessel_> nhaines OK so you mean driver support?
<nhaines> dkessel_: yup.
<Tassadar> flo is officially supported now, how come there is nothign to support
<dkessel_> Tassador exactly. and it just works on android. have not tried cm, but I would guess it works there too...
<nhaines> Tassadar: the phones and tablets are for developing the core OS and services, not any esoteric hardware features in those devices.  See for example NFC.  :(
<nhaines> dkessel_: this is the kind of polish that is done by a hardware vendor before they ship.
<nhaines> I'm not saying it shouldn't be added, just that in this case, the work falls to those who want it.
<dkessel_> nhaines OK thanks
<mehdirabiee> Hello
<mehdirabiee> is there anyone here?
<anpok> no only you
<mehdirabiee> I have questions about touch install on nexus 7 2013
<mehdirabiee> can you help me?
<anpok> i hate to say it depends
<nhaines> Davideddu: That is not possible right now and not even close to being on anyone's plans at the moment.  It is technically possible, but you'll have to write a lot of code to do it.
<Davideddu> nhaines: I heard (I'm not really documented) that XMir "should" use MIR's drivers, but apparently it needs the ones for xorg too, right?
<nhaines> Davideddu: no.  XMir is an X implementation.  It only talks to Mir for displaying things.
<nhaines> Davideddu: but what you will need on a Nexus 7 is a window manager that runs on Mir and can handle XMir.
<Davideddu> Ok thank you. I was also thinking to try to build the freedreno drivers and use Xorg...
<Davideddu> Are there any other WMs that run on MIR natively other than Unity 8?
<Davideddu> nhaines: ^
<nhaines> You could do that too, but then you'd have to replace all the Mir stuff and run Xorg and get that working.
<nhaines> Davideddu: Not at the moment.  But Mir hasn't really been released on anything that's not a phone or tablet, and won't be for another 7 months at the minimum.  :)
<nhaines> (Apparently some people are really happy with the Mir preview in 13.10, though.)
<Davideddu> I thought that to disable mir and use xorg you only need to edit some lightdm config file...
<nhaines> Davideddu: yes, but xorg won't run on a Nexus 7 because there aren't any xorg drivers for it.
<nhaines> (I'm talking about with the current Ubuntu touch stack and Android 4.4 + libhybris work in a standard Ubuntu Touch image right now.)
<Davideddu> Alright, thanks. Another question: as far as I know there's "something" that runs on wayland, and AFAIK (2) wayland uses same drivers as mir...
<nhaines> So you'll have to port those over, and I'd be surprised if there was upstart management that needed to be done to disable Mir so you could use X.
<nhaines> Davideddu: yes, but that won't help you with Xorg.  :)
<Davideddu> No but all I want is a normal desktop environment, like XFCE or something :)
<Davideddu> Or KDE, I heard that KDE has been ported to Wayland...
<nhaines> You're probably better off looking for an Xorg-based distro (maybe 13.10?) that's been ported to the Nexus 7 then.  The current images take everything but Mir and Unity 8 out, and you'd have to do the reintegration work yourself.
<boiko> mterry: so, I installed the jenkins package from your branch, and tried to send an SMS to the phone, the contact matching didn't work
<mterry> boiko, curious.  So is this with the split greeter or without?
<Davideddu> nhaines: As far as I know there's no Xorg based distro for Nexus 7 2013...
<boiko> mterry: without, only using your branch on a stock ubuntu touch image
<mterry> boiko, interesting.  So the branch actually regressed normal mode
<boiko> mterry: yep, seems so, if you can confirm there
<mterry> boiko, I thought I tested that, but maybe the latest trunk merge went bad.  I will play with it
<mterry> boiko, will poke you tomorrow when I've figured it out
<boiko> mterry: found the problem, will report on the MR
<boiko> mterry: just commented on the MR
<Davideddu> nhaines: Apparently there seems to be a recent arch linux port for flo that runs Xorg and freedreno... I might opt for that...
<boiko> mterry: there are actually two problems, but in my case if was the phone number comparing that was breaking it
<boiko> mterry: I have to go now, I will finish reviewing your branch first thing tomorrow, ok?
<nhaines> mhall119: thanks for adding me to the ubuntu-etherpad-users team.  I was maybe already a member because of my Ubuntu membership?  But now the notes show up next to the UDS page, so thanks.  :)
<vthompson> dpm: You around?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-12
<htcm7> any new development on m7spr?
<htcm7> aka htc one sprint?
<htcm7> vthompson: any news regarding getting the cellular working on the m7?
<vthompson> htcm7, no I'm sorry. I haven't had any time or desire to port to the device lately
<htcm7> kk anyone else you aware of working on it?
<vthompson> It's been forever since I've checked xda-developers but I'd hope someone would have made progress. It's been over 6 mo since I last checked
<vthompson> I'm not sure anymore
<htcm7> dang
<htcm7> thx I would want to run it on this phone but I don't want to lose the ability to call and text
<htcm7> If I knew more about the subsystems I'd work on it
<vthompson> Well, I'm not sure any Sprint radios (aka, CDMA) are working. Anyone here know?
<htcm7> I've read a lot saying that the base image is just cm is that true
<vthompson> I can't really speak to that, as I've kinda forgot what they've changed now that I'm just fat dumb and happy getting regular updates on a Nexus 4. But it was originally CM that booted ubuntu, but the images are far less CM and far more Ubuntu now
<htcm7> Plus I'm kind of in the dark with all this Android versus true Linuxo anyways I'm kind of new to Linux game
<htcm7> lol
<vthompson> I'm sure there are kernel version differences, but Android feeds their updates back upstream occasionally. So hopefully the mainline kernel has some of the Android kernel goodies.
<htcm7> Lol off that subject it would be funny if they came out with an ibuntu
<vthompson> Free, open source, expensive, closed hardware... that's a double oxymoron
<htcm7> lol
<htcm7> It is just UNIX anyway though
<htcm7> Very very neutered version
<vthompson> eh, modified BSD with GNU-ish toolchain
<vthompson> I like my macbook though. It's best use is testing to see if my Linux machine actually crashed by ssh'ing to it
<htcm7> Did you ever find out the cause for the random crashes and hangs noted on the device page for the HTC One?
<htcm7> lol
<vthompson> No, I don't even recall getting that far. Someone else may have updated the wiki if that's where you see the info. (check the bottom of the page to see who to harass)
<cjwatson> tedg: OK, I managed to get this done tonight after all.  https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/upstart-app-launch/libclick-manifest/+merge/210520
<cjwatson> Not often I get to optimise something to a fifth of its former runtime
<htcm7> gg
<htcm7> Well I may end up playing with it I have to do a nand first,
<htcm7> And considering this is my secondary phone I really want something more non Google on it
<htcm7> Anyway I'll let you get back to your Nexus
<vthompson> Ha, thanks. Good luck!
<htcm7> ty
<sarnold> is it expected that the swipe-from-left app launcher 'dock' thing should have a dozen blank spots between one icon at the top and one icon at the bottom?
<sarnold> clicking on some does nthing, clicking on others brings up the keypad (dialer maybe?)
<mhall119> nhaines: yeah you should have had membership, you have to log in outside of Summit though (SSO doesn't like being embedded in an iframe)
<nhaines> mhall119: yeah, unfortunately I logged in outside of Summit (twice!) just about the same time you added me.  Soo... we live in a world of mystery.  :)
<Aaa_> Bricked my nexus 4 after installing ubuntu
<Guest3099> Bricked my nexus 4 after install ubuntu
<Guest3099> Please help
<Guest3099> Anybody there
<jussi> hrm... does youtube not work on touch? is there no actual application for it?  rowser seems to forever load videos...
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy No Smoking Day! :-D
<ogra_> pfft
<didrocks> ogra_: I hope you will comply!
<ogra_> nah ... not me :P
<didrocks> "pfft"
<jussi> ogra_: always the rebel :D :D
<ogra_> heh
<jussi> ogra_: hows things?  been a while since we talked...
<ogra_> jussi, well, all fine here, how about you ?  was that your brother going to liverpool i saw on G+ ?
<jussi> ogra_: I was just in Liverpool with my brother in law. (wifes brother)
<ogra_> ah
<jussi> ogra_: was a fun trip... driving fast cars and stuff :D
<ogra_> haha, well, for fast cars you need to come to germany ... doesnt help if they are fast but you cant drive them the right way ;)
<jussi> ogra_: we went to a racetrack, so we could drive as fast as they could go (at least on that racetrack's small ish space), which was nice.
<jussi> He took the Ferrari Modena, I had the mclaren...
<ogra_> wow, nice !
<jussi> ogra_: yeah, its suprisingly cheap to do, and was really fun :)
<ogra_> i used to live close to the nuerburgring in my last house ... i never managed to go there :(
<jussi> heh
<ogra_> well, i bought a porsche instead and now i use the autobahn ;)
<jussi> ogra_: http://www.three-sisters.co.uk/driving-experiences/ferrari.asp
<jussi> ogra_: sssh :P
<aquarius> dbarth,  ping
<dbarth> aquarius: pong
<dbarth> hi
<aquarius> dbarth, heya. See lp:~sil/+junk/U1FilesHTML5/ which is an Ubuntu One client in HTML5.
<ogra_> ps ax
<ogra_> oops :)
<aquarius> dbarth, as mentioned yesterday, it can't download anything because we don't have Download API bindings yet, and it can't give downloaded files to anyone else becuase we don't have New Content Hub bindings yet. But the core of the app is there
<dbarth> aquarius: oh,that's awesome! :)
<dbarth> i will share with alex
<dbarth> that can be the perfect example of app for the new content hub api
<aquarius> which is why I hassled kenvandine to make the content hub able to deal with U1's use case ;)
<aquarius> also, the HTML5 bindings don't do transitions and things like QML does, but hopefully all that sort of thnig will get fixed without need of doing it in my app.
<dbarth> yup
<dbarth> i'm trying but it fails cause i'm just in the middle of testing our new oxide container
<dbarth> sorry that i can't comment right now
<dbarth> i need to fix that oxide runtime
<oodavid> Have a mouse issue that *may* be linked to touchscreen - was told to come here
<oodavid> http://imgur.com/YRZwrOZ < when I move my mouse (using the touchpad) it skips vertically, but only when a particular monitor is plgged in
<dbarth> oodavid: hi, what type of mouse issue?
<oodavid> Yoga 11s
<oodavid> dbarth, the weird looking pointer is my gif program, it looks fine on screen
<oodavid> just the jumping
<dbarth> oh sorry, we're in #ubuntu-touch here, i guess that'd be #ubuntu-desktop instead
<oodavid> Sorry about that, I think the Yoga is bit of a funny hardware
<stevenm> Hey, I'm following the dual boot wiki article - i've ran the dualboot.sh script but it just sticks me in the clockworkmod recovery screen
<stevenm> if I just tell it to reboot - then i find there is no ubuntu dual boot app installed
<Darkwing> What device?
<stevenm> nexus 10
<Darkwing> looking for the wiki url?
<stevenm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<Darkwing> For dualboot to work, you need a multirom recovery.
<stevenm> which is what? something missing from the instructions?
<Darkwing> according to that wiki page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Requirements only the Nexus 4 device works.
<stevenm> and it lists a the bottom others that work
<Darkwing> Now, you can check XDA to see if someone has multirom (Kind of like grub in it allows you have more than one rom) for the N10
<Darkwing> It states, they work in theory, but have not been tested.
<stevenm> I'd rather try and work out what is wrong with the instructions - or additional steps needed for Nexus 10's
<stevenm> Not poke around with other stuff
<stevenm> Perhaps someone in here has accomplished this with a Nexus 10 or could offer some pointers
<Darkwing> I just did my Nexus 4 but, that's what everything is tested on, sorry mate.
<Darkwing> On my Nexus 7 I installed a program on the Android side called MultiRom Manager and it has a card to install and dual boot ubuntu from there.
<stevenm> a "card" ?
<Darkwing> In the app there is a section for installing Ubuntu
<boiko> rsalveti: hey, I have one MR for telepathy-qt5 that is already reviewed by salem_, how can I proceed to propose that for landing?
<mardy> Kaleo: hi! Do we have a "placeholder" style in the UI toolkit? See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1289433
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289433 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch ""No accounts" doesn't use the list placeholder font style" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rsalveti> boiko: got the link?
<boiko> rsalveti: yep, https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/ubuntu/trusty/telepathy-qt5/conf_call_client_side/+merge/210302
<rsalveti> boiko: it seems pitti uploaded it already
<rsalveti> sorry, that one was uploaded by me a few weeks ago
<rsalveti> guess I just forgot to get it merged
<rsalveti> but the package was already available in the archive for a few weeks already
<lool> cjwatson: Hey, around?
<lool> cjwatson: Just wanted to confirm that once the new click is in, the only thing I need to worry about it adding a bunch of -dev .framework files
<lool> cjwatson: ISTR that you didn't like them shipped in the -meta package though, did you want this in a new source package?
<Kaleo> mardy, no we don't
<Kaleo> mardy, designers should discuss among themselves to agree on what they need there
<mardy> Kaleo: OK. Can I add ubuntu-ui-toolkit as affected by this bug?
<Kaleo> mardy, sure
<mardy> Kaleo: OK, thanks
<boiko> rsalveti: wait, there was one branch from salem_ a couple weeks ago, but this MR complements that other one
<boiko> rsalveti: there were some things missing on the client side of telepathy-qt, and  also some more changes on the service side were needed
<salem_> rsalveti, I think this is a different MR
<cjwatson> lool: Yeah, we just need to do that (but after Qt 5.2 as I understand it?).  I have some aesthetic problems with them being in the metapackage but there are advantages to that too, and I don't think it's worth changing, certainly not now
<cjwatson> lool: We do need to make sure that the framework files (inc. existing ubuntu-sdk-13.10) have appropriate Base-Name and Base-Version fields
<lool> cjwatson: we probably want to change the default framework used in click packages to a 14.04-dev one while landing qt 5.2
<cjwatson> lool: that's QtCreator's problem
<lool> so that we dont generate clicks on top of qt 5.2 that declare 13.10
<cjwatson> click doesn't have a default
<lool> right, new frameworks need to exist though
<cjwatson> lool: we first need to get click chroot to support 14.04 though
<cjwatson> I think that was in the master plan somewhere
<lool> is it used in all cases now?
<cjwatson> I don't know
<lool> if it is, we're good
<cjwatson> I think so
<lool> pmcgowan: ^
<rsalveti> boiko: salem_: sorry, maybe pitt got confused then, let me check the code
<pmcgowan> lool, everyone is in sessions now so I will verfy with qtc guys
<pmcgowan> lool, that is defintely the plan
<boiko> rsalveti: there was one patch updated and one more added
<lool> pmcgowan: so there is no dep with the 5.2 landing then, or rather it just needs to happen afterwards
<pmcgowan> lool, right, shortly after ;)
<cjwatson> right, it shouldn't block 5.2
<lool> pmcgowan: a) land qt 5.2, b) add new frameworks, c) add support for 14.04 to click chroot, d) use 14.04 frameworks by default
<lool> or something like that
<cjwatson> but I think we've done all the hard bits in click now
<pmcgowan> cool
<cjwatson> it's just bits of bookkeeping now
<boiko> mterry: hi! there is just one more case not covered in your MR: contacts with multiple phone numbers, I commented there about it
<mterry> boiko, just now pushed a fix, I think.
<mterry> boiko, sorry for churn
<boiko> mterry: ah nice! let me check
<mpt> awe__, hi. When a phone has multiple SIMs, what kind of information is available for users to tell one from the other?
<awe__> mpt, ;D
<awe__> sorry... this has been a recent theme the past few days...
<boiko> mterry: I think it is good now, I will just wait for jenkins to run to give it a try
<mpt> awe__, from other designers? If so, sorry :-]
<awe__> mpt, it depends on how the SIM was populated by the Operator/MVNO ( ie. the source that programmed the SIM )
<awe__> mpt, no worries...
<awe__> so, on some SIMs, the associated subscriber phone number *may* be available
<awe__> but it's not guaranteed
<awe__> in discussions about settings UI, my recommendation was to use a generic SIM1/SIM2 label
<awe__> that hopefully could be customized by an OEM if need be
<awe__> I think the primary label should match the actual printed label on the hw
<awe__> which could be SIM1/SIM2, SIM0/SIM1, GSM1/GSM2, ...
<mterry> boiko, I have a second branch based on top of that one that I want to land too.  Will point you to it after I finish doing checklist
<awe__> it'd be nice if we had an optional secondary label which could be populated with the phonenumber or less friendly IMSI ( Subscriber Number ) or card ID
<awe__> but those latter aren't going to be too obvious to the average consumer
<mterry> boiko, I have a second branch based on top of that one that I want to land too.  Will point you to it after I finish doing checklist
<awe__> s/those latter/those latter two options/
<awe__> mpt, make sense?
<mpt> awe__, yep, let me summarize that and see if I got it right
<rsalveti> salem_: mind updating debian/changelog as well?
<rsalveti> salem_: and please merge lp:ubuntu/telepathy-qt5 before doing that as well
<salem_> rsalveti, it's boiko's MR
<boiko> mterry: ok
<rsalveti> boiko: ^^ :-)
<boiko> rsalveti: let me update it
<rsalveti> sil2100: do you know if ci is able to handle lp:ubuntu/<pkg> MRs properly?
<rsalveti> I believe it should probably just work, but not sure if we tried that already
<sergiusens> rsalveti, heh; I asked that question a couple times, don't think that's handled
<mpt> awe__, does <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#sim-id> look good to you?
 * awe__ checks
<awe__> mpt, that looks great!
<sil2100> rsalveti: by CI you mean citrain?
<mpt> cool
<boiko> rsalveti: telepathy-qt5 MR updated.
<boiko> pitti: ^
<pitti> boiko: ah, thanks
<rsalveti> sil2100: yes
<rsalveti> sil2100: but it seems pitti uploaded it directly
<pitti> wasn't it meant to be?
<pitti> we can still block it in -proposed if needed, but it seems it already was tested
<pitti> it was an Ubuntu merge proposal, not an upstream/CI one, after all
<rsalveti> I believe it's fine, we might just need to rebuild it for qt 5.2
<rsalveti> Mirv: ^
<pitti> sure
<rsalveti> Mirv: regarding telepathy-qt5
<sil2100> rsalveti: it should all be handled, as to CITrain it doesn't really matter where the final merge happens - it doesn't have to be trunk, it can be any branch
<rsalveti> sil2100: right, cool then
<Mirv> rsalveti: sil2100: uh oh, ok. I've many uploads of telepathy-qt5 to the PPA, now they're outdated wrt that.
<sil2100> uh
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/+sourcepub/4011677/+listing-archive-extra - basically just the last two, powerpc + ppc64el + arm64 symbols
<Mirv> so I'd need to do ubuntu12 and incorporating those changes plus rewriting the changelog
<rsalveti> oh, indeed
<Mirv> (telepathy-qt5 is not in CI train)
<mterry> boiko, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/telephony-service/greeter-ringtones/+merge/210506 is the other one
<mterry> boiko, this is so that the greeter knows which user to look up the ringtone for
<mterry> er, so that telephony-service knows which user to look it up for
<mterry> mostly just moving code around
<attente> hi
<Mirv> rsalveti: ok telepathy-qt5 resynced with archive in qt 5.2 landing PPA. this is partly why it'd be nice to land Qt 5.2 sooner rather than later - there are maybe 20 manual uploads in addition to Qt and CI Train packages in the PPA
<Mirv> yesterday I updated lightdm, but that at least is just a rebuild
<rsalveti> Mirv: yeah, we're getting there :-)
<mdeslaur> what's the status with MMS messages, are they supported yet?
<awe__> mdeslaur, no
<mdeslaur> ok, thanks
<awe__> mdeslaur, that said, the work is currently in-progress
<ogra_> we'll just wait until they are nobsolete :)
<ogra_> -n
<awe__> but can't give you an ETA of when it will land yet
<mdeslaur> cool, looking forward to that
<rsalveti> another mms user?
<ogra_> yeah, seems there are a few rich people
<rsalveti> haha
<mdeslaur> what, nobody ever gets pictures?
 * rsalveti never used mms before
<awe__> ogra_, yea maybe.  We'll see what all the WhatsApp folks think once FB starts trying to "monetize".  ;)
<ogra_> mdeslaur, i send email ... sending pics by MMS in europe i would get away cheper by making a postcard out of it
<rsalveti> we got other similar apps now
<mdeslaur> oh, interesting, quite the opposite here
<rsalveti> telegram is the new thing it seems
<ogra_> well, thats just another whatsapp
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> but open at least
<ogra_> in europe many people moved to threema
<awe__> ogra_, some operators don't charge all that much for MMS anymore... I mean seriously, w/4G bandwidth, you're not burning much data sending tiny images ( VGA/QVGA )
<ogra_> awe__, tell that to our carriers in europe (or the rest of the world thats not north american)
<rsalveti> ogra_: is it open as well?
<ogra_> rsalveti, nope, fully closed
<rsalveti> right, let's wait someone to create an app compatible with telegram at least
<ogra_> but at least has end to end encryption (they say) it was the best in plenty security tests
<cjwatson> my wife sends MMSes sometimes, I don't think I get any others
<rsalveti> it seems we got someone working on it
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~rmescandon/ubuntu-telegram-app/trunk
<jdstrand> MMSes?
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: that's awesome
<jdstrand> I get them all the time from friends an family
<jdstrand> well, I should say that friends and family send them to me and are disappointed when I don't respond cause I don't see them
<rsalveti> sergiusens: you can have your friends back, just ask them to move away from whatsupp and start using telegram :P
<rsalveti> haha, mms is really a us thing
<jdstrand> interesting
<sergiusens> rsalveti, nice
<mpt> Hm, I guess call roaming is SIM-specific
<ogra_> yeah, they should have called it US-media-service :)
<jdstrand> it is pretty important to US people. I've asked everyone who has sent me an MMS that I didn't receive if they know about whatapp, and they've all said 'no'
<sergiusens> jdstrand, yeah; mms isn't really designed the right way
<sergiusens> they got the billing part right
<jdstrand> maybe
<jdstrand> but as someone who dogfoods the phone, I don't really care. I just know that people aren't too impressed that I can't receive MMSes
<jdstrand> (note, this is like a weekly thing for me-- friends and family like to send pictures and things via MMS, and I lose)
<cjwatson> mms is hilarious on at least some phones that don't support it
<cjwatson> you get the raw control data over sms ...
<jdstrand> interesting
<awe__> jdstrand, we're working on it...but unfortunately there wasn't a working out-of-the-box solution
<jdstrand> awe__: oh! that is awesome. I knew it was on a todo list, but I thought I heard it was deferred
<jdstrand> glad to hear it isn't forgotten (which is why my tone was what it was :)
<sergiusens> we're refactoring a couple of things
<awe__> I too want to be able to shitty concert photos from friends & family!
<jdstrand> I apologize if I was a bit snarky
<sergiusens> lower layers should be done soon (at least the receive part)
<jdstrand> awe__: yes! :)
<awe__> s/able to/able to get/
<awe__> jdstrand, no worries!
<jdstrand> I meant to be only snarky enough to persuade people it is important :)
<awe__> to me, the big dealkiller for the longest time was not getting voicemail notifications!
<jdstrand> awe__: yes. that is a pain. however, as a tmobile user I found a workaround for that
<jdstrand> awe__: are you on tmobile?
<awe__> yes
<jdstrand> let me find the bug
<awe__> has someone written a t-mobile visual voicemail app for touch that I don't know about??? ;D
<jdstrand> or maybe I shouldn't, so you stay motivated :P
<awe__> haha
<jdstrand> awe__: hah, no, not that far
<jdstrand> awe__: I can't find the bug, but basically, I noticed that whenever I got a voicemail, I would get a text from 18056377243
<jdstrand> awe__: so I created a contact named 'Voicemail - TMobile' with that number
<awe__> jdstrand, yes... the core ofono wasn't consuming the message-waiting SMS
<jdstrand> awe__: now when I receive that text, it says in the indicator and the messaging app that I got something from 'Voicemail - TMobile'
<awe__> this is still a problem with ATT voicemail notification; there's a bug I'm working on for this
<jdstrand> so I know I have a voicemail
<awe__> pmcgowan filed it.  he gets a text from 10001000 with a  bunch of hex
<awe__> jdstrand, great idea!
<awe__> ;)
<jdstrand> I have another one for '129'
<jdstrand> I forget which does what
<jdstrand> but yeah, setup a contact for the number you get from them :)
<john_____> Good evening from Greece, Crete.... How i can install ubuntu on my tablet.... anyone???
<john_____> anyone??
<t1mp> john_____: everybody is busy in the UDS http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/2014-03-12/
<t1mp> john_____: but have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> also !devices | john_____
<popey> bah
<t1mp> !devices | john_____
<ubot5> john_____: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<t1mp> :)
<popey> thanks
<popey> if it's not on that list.. it needs porting
<john_____> my tablet its inside....
<john_____> its supporting but i need help because i dont understanding
<john_____> ¨)
<popey> john_____: which tablet?
<john_____> :)
<john_____> Galaxy tab 7.7 P6800
<john_____> im trying to install but i I did not accomplish him
<john_____> sorry for my bad english
<popey> john_____: probably best to contact the person who made the port.
<john_____> how??? maybe you know how i can contact him
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~dun1982 there's a button in the top right
<john_____> Perfect!! Nice to meet you and thanks for advice and help!!
<mpt> awe__, does it make sense for multiple SIMs to use automatic carrier selection? Would they ever end up with different carriers if you did that?
<john_____> *your advice and help
<awe__> mpt, yes and ?
<awe__> I'm not sure I understand your 2nd question
<awe__> auto carrier selection means that the SPN on the SIM will be preferred, unless not available ( roaming )
<awe__> sorry not SPN, SP
<awe__> basically the phone will try to select the carriers specified by each SIM automatically
<awe__> so if I have an ATT SIM and T-Mobile SIMs in the phone, both will be automatically selected if available ( ie. I'm not roaming )
<awe__> now I could have a T-Mobile in one SIM
<awe__> and an Orange SIM from the UK in the other slot
<awe__> I might in that case choose to manual selection for the slot with the Orange SIM
<awe__> because one local carrier might have cheaper roaming rates and/or better coverage
<ikhthiandor> Hi folks! When is official support for Nexus 7 2013 edition is expected to be available?
<cwayne> ikhthiandor, right now! it's already supported
<ogra_> ikhthiandor, since a while :)
<cwayne> zsombi, btw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1291485
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291485 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "If custom theme is not found, autopilot tests should bail out, as they will fail" [Undecided,New]
<ikhthiandor> great job!
<ikhthiandor> I checked a week earlier. I think it wasn't supported then
<cwayne> sergiusens, random question -- do we have a plan for removing preinstalled clicks?
<sergiusens> cwayne, like for customization?
<cwayne> sergiusens, yeah, i mean we already have a way to ship preinstalled clicks for customization but
<cwayne> what if an oem/carrier doesn't want to ship a phone with a preinstalled terminal app?
<sergiusens> cwayne, the answer is no from my side; not even sure who would guide this decision
<sergiusens> cwayne, yeah; I understand that fully; given that it's in the store; they can't do much if they want to work around the 'access' part
<sergiusens> cwayne, I'm going to drop this on pmcgowan :-)
<rsalveti> maybe we don't have them by default at all
<rsalveti> and instead ship a default custom tarball
<rsalveti> that would have them
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, but the 'what are you trying to solve' comes to mind
<cwayne> well, this goes to the one unified rootfs too
<rsalveti> base image would then be the minimal and common for all images
<sergiusens> if it's not there to prevent snooping or stealing drm or whatever; then the purpose is moot as it's on the store
<cwayne> because atm, these are built directly into the rootfs, which is wrong
<rsalveti> sergiusens: but we might decide to have a few preinstalled
<rsalveti> cwayne: exactly
<rsalveti> that's my point
<sergiusens> cwayne, so mayhaps all images should be custom
<rsalveti> it's like CM and google apps
<rsalveti> or AOSP
<sergiusens> rsalveti, that's different though
<sergiusens> it's political
<ogra_> you should be able to uninstall them though
<sergiusens> ogra_, yes and no
<rsalveti> ogra_: but a carrier might want something not installed by default
<cwayne> but you shouldn't have to
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> not sure that persists over an OTA upgrade though
<sergiusens> ogra_, it doesn't
<ogra_> i guess they would come back
<rsalveti> that's why I'd prefer having default-rootfs + default-custom-ubuntu-tarball for our default images
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> and then default-rootfs + carrier-custom-tarball
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, that's my mind set too
<cwayne> rsalveti, we can handle multiple custom tarballs, right?
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, no
<sergiusens> rsalveti, we can also have tablet and phone differences in an easier fashion
<rsalveti> cwayne: not sure
<ogra_> you would want a basic set of apps too ...
<rsalveti> sergiusens: exactly
<ogra_> default-rootfs + default-custom-ubuntu-tarball + carrier-custom-tarball
<sergiusens> ogra_, like the dialer on a tablet?
<rsalveti> ogra_: sure, but they would then be part of the default-rootfs
<ogra_> sergiusens, no, but the dialer on all phone images
<rsalveti> ogra_: but for example, we shouldn't add terminal app by default
<rsalveti> but we could add that as part of default-custom-ubuntu-tarball
<ogra_> well, i still thik we would want a three layer thing
<rsalveti> don't need to be a three layer thing
<ogra_> rootfs without any apps and default theme
<rsalveti> as the carrier could end up replacing all the default apps
<ogra_> one layer with the default apps
<rsalveti> (click apps)
<ogra_> and an OEM layer on top
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, it should be allowed to; but that's something bfiller would own; not us ;-)
<ogra_> that carrier would be special cased then and just get the rootfs
<rsalveti> right, but I don't think that's a special case
<sergiusens> that makes the testing plan more complicated as well :)
<ogra_> the average carrier still gets dialer and messaging apps preinstalled
<sergiusens> the bse image would almost always pass :-)
<sergiusens> and the custom ones would differ
<rsalveti> if the carrier wants to ship stuff from the default-custom-ubuntu-tarball, they could just make merge it together with carrier-custom-tarball
 * sergiusens goes for lunch; seems everything is sorted
<ogra_> well, do we actually want to allow that carriers replace dialer or messaging ?
<cwayne> sure
<rsalveti> right, it's a click package :-)
<ogra_> scary
<rsalveti> you can replace mostly everything in android
<cwayne> what if carrier has wifi-calling or something
<ogra_> its a click package that makes a ton of assumptions about the underlying system ... and is deeply integrated there
<rsalveti> ogra_: still
<rsalveti> ogra_: one could make another dialer-app
<ogra_> i wouldnt want that random carriers ship their own broken dialer
<rsalveti> but should we force them to use our default app?
<ogra_> ansd we get blamed for the breakage in the end
<rsalveti> guess this is more a product management decision :-)
<ogra_> or have people that show up in support with that
<cwayne> is dialer even a click yet?
<ogra_> like we have today with mint
<rsalveti> but we indeed shouldn't be installing the click packages as part of the rootfs
<cwayne> rsalveti, +1
<ogra_> (ask xnox how much fun he has with tehir hacked up ubiquity in bugs)
<rsalveti> they should be part of a custom tarball (the default one)
<cwayne> sorry to start a big thing, just wanted to bring up that one point :)
<rsalveti> and also allow more than one custom tarball to be used
<ogra_> yes
<rsalveti> then the rest is up to the management team to decide
<cwayne> right
<cwayne> exactly
<ogra_> not thrilled though :P
<ogra_> having to rip apart the build system *again* next cycle
<cwayne> it's removing one hook...
<cwayne> that frankly, should never have existed
<ogra_> and impllementing something completely new
<ogra_> that our system has no setup for yet
<cwayne> well, doing this right sounds a lot better to me than 'here lets have another separate full rootfs that doesn't have terminal installed'
<ogra_> well, doing it right should have done from the beginning ... instead of redoing it three times
<ogra_> (but that means that someone would have writtne down a clear plan before anyone started working on it ... which didnt happen)
<cwayne> AIUI the plan was always going to be 'one unified rootfs for everything', it's just that it wasn't followed as strictly as it could have been imho
 * ogra_ never saw such a plan
<cwayne> and i don't think this is particularly super-urgent yet, but it is definitely something we should have in mind before shipping our first phones..
<rsalveti> right, that's fine, we can fix it now
<ogra_> yes, all i'm saying is that we should really plan that better next time
<rsalveti> I'd love if we could do better planning for everything :_)
<ogra_> so that we can do it right from the beginning
<rsalveti> sometimes it just happens
<ogra_> indeed
 * ogra_ would really like to have time to optimize at some point ... instead of doing firedrill after firedrill because we missed planning 
<jdstrand> ogra_: hey, can you take a look at my comments in bug #1270248 from today and yesterday? I realize the thing that is filling up my disk won't be handled by logrotate... please advise on if you want a new bug
<ubot5> bug 1270248 in logrotate (Ubuntu) "/var/log fills up disk space on phone" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270248
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, i had some talks with apw about quietening the kernels ...
<ogra_> but that conversation kind of died, i'll take care for it after UDS
<jdstrand> ogra_: my comments are for ~/.cache/upstart/mtp-server.log actually. guessing need a new bug
<ogra_> ah, yeah, we should quieten that
<jdstrand> yes-- 1.2G across a reboot or two is kinda a lot
<ogra_> jdstrand, hmm, it shouldnt have had any ill effects on system behavior
<jdstrand>  /home fills. I think anything in the user session will have a problem if it creates tmp files, etc
<jdstrand> saves configuration, etc
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/mtp-server.log
<ogra_> -rw-r----- 1 phablet phablet 423 Mar 11 10:58 /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/mtp-server.log
<jdstrand> I can promise you. there are ill effects. if I remove the file, and reboot, everything is fine
<ogra_> jdstrand, hrm
<jdstrand> I have > 8G of music on my device
<ogra_> i thought reserving 5% for root would keep us safe
 * ogra_ hacked that into the upgrader
<jdstrand> it goes to 100%
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> how can that be
<ogra_> if the filesystem is set to reserve 5%
<ogra_> so my mtp-server log is tiny
<ogra_> on all devices
<ogra_> cyphermox, any idea why mtp-server would log so much for jdstrand ?
<ogra_> jdstrand, any idea about the contents ?
<jdstrand> it was filled with a bunch of stuff for the music
<ogra_> oh, it lists every file it exports ?
<jdstrand> eg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7080441/
<jdstrand> that was a bad paste, but you get the idea
<pmcgowan> cwayne, sergiusens hmm, yeah we need preinstalled clicks to be managed in the click space not the rootfs
<pmcgowan> need to be removeable
<jdstrand> music and pictures. right now it is on 3MB, but it got to 1.2G between yesterday and today
<ogra_> jdstrand, yeah, seems cyphermox added a lot of debugging we should actually remove
<jdstrand> and I didn't do anything special
<jdstrand> (reboot, connect with adb a few times, etc)
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7080450/
<ogra_> thats mine ... after multiple days
<ogra_> but i dont have any shared files on that device
<jdstrand> at the moment, it is mostly behaving-- if I remove the cable and connect it, it is only adding 2M or so
<ogra_> it re-reads all contents ...
<jdstrand> I faily confident I didn't connect my device 512 times since yesterday though
<ogra_> and writes a debug line for every file in the log
<jdstrand> s/I faily/I'm fairly/
<ogra_> well, i guess it also writes data when you transfer files back and forth
<jdstrand> yeah, I didn't actually do that
<jdstrand> I guess something runs away at some point. If I hit it again, I'll add more info
<ogra_> re-plugging (which means restarting the server) adds ~40k here
 * jdstrand nods
<ogra_> while thats still to much, thats not a lot
<jdstrand> I wonder if 'reboot' is what is doing it
 * jdstrand tries
<jdstrand> no, it isn't, and I certainly wouldn't have noticed it if that was all it was
<jdstrand> no, that didn't do it
<jdstrand> weird
<jdstrand> up to ~6M now
<ogra_> run tail -f on the file in the terminal app :)
<ogra_> and then re-plug
<ogra_> mtp-server really needs to lose debug output
<jdstrand> yeah
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, not really uninstalled, but not provisioned in the default rootfs (have a nimble one) and all other images would be custom (like phone-base or tablet-base). Something along those lines; that's where the conversation was headed
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, seems like all app installs need to be overlayed
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, but new apps (from vendors) would have a different namespace
<sergiusens> overlaying could be worked out though
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, the terminal example where community wants it and production does not
<pmcgowan> could be true for any app
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, well it is in the rootfs, so it may be seen; but it will be on image
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, yeah, no apps should be in rootfs?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, the cleaner option seems that the vanilla build should just be a custom build
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, and for that we need the vanilla build to be a custom one
<pmcgowan> was realizing this when we hit the click bug, finally understood it
<pmcgowan> yes
<sergiusens> ok, so we at least all agree on this
<sergiusens> now we just need to do it :-)
<sergiusens> let me email the phone list with this
<bosnjak> hi all
<bosnjak> is it possible to write applications in python that would run on ubuntu touch? What about interfacing the hardware in this way?
<cjwatson> cwayne: removing preinstalled clicks - you can hide them in a higher database
<cwayne> cjwatson, like having an empty click with no desktop file?
<cjwatson> cwayne: no
<cjwatson> cwayne: same thing that happens if you remove a preinstalled package as a user now
<cjwatson> cwayne: except it'd be an @all -> @hidden symlink in /custom
<cjwatson> (not exactly like that, I'm going from memory)
<cjwatson> cwayne: there's basically a whiteout scheme
<cwayne> cjwatson, hm, is this documented anywhere?
<cjwatson> cwayne: we probably want to make some apps non-removable in the topmost (user) database at some point to stop people removing the dialer by accident, but that doesn't have to apply to /custom
<cjwatson> cwayne: can't remember, have to run now, sorry
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, we do not officially support python in the app sdk, but some folks are playing with that anyway
<cjwatson> cwayne: anyway the design allows for this, we just need to polish details I guess
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: but there should be no problem with running python in ubuntu, right? The only issue is with the hardware interfacing beyond the SDK? Am i right about this?
<sergiusens> cwayne, pmcgowan rsalveti ogra_ sent an email to the list
<cwayne> sergiusens, see above bits from cjwatson ^
<cjwatson> I suspect you can do something like sudo click unregister --all-users --root=/custom package-name
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, the issue is for a "production" app you would need to provide python with your app to ensure it runs
<pmcgowan> technically it will work, and for development purposes its fine
<sergiusens> cwayne, yeah; I some of that
<cwayne> cjwatson, but we shouldn't have to do that
<cjwatson> uh?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, but if there's an OTA and there are new clicks they would be reinstalled, right?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> I really have to go, I'll explain later
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, the updates would come ota but separate from the rootfs right
<sergiusens> cjwatson, sure; I understand you; just want to explore this possibility
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: it should be an issue to provide python, right? As long as I have actual access to the device? In that case, this should be straightforward?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I designed all this specifically for this kind of thing
<sergiusens> cjwatson, sent an email to ubuntu-phone which you can follow up on
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, with complete access yes you are fine, to put an app in the store needs to provide all it needs
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: thats enough for me, i have the access to the device.
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, hmm, I can't make out your question; OTA are bits of the rootfs if delta type
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, be aware of one other thing...
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: what about using the tablet hardware, will this approach impact me with this?
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, if you flip to write mode and install apps, then system updates may not work
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, same on tablet
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, in the future, you go into update on system settings and see the system update and the app updates, but they are separate
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, so we need to decide if dialer app is treated as system or click
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, oh, now I follow; yeah, OTA is for the read only bits; clicks themselves apply to the user/writable bits
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, you can still potentially update the dialer; just not remove i
<sergiusens> it
<pmcgowan> ok
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: i see.. what about the question about the hardware?
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, right, so we did not provide bindings for python to our platform api, so for example QtSensors works but in python you need to do it
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: what about PyQt or PySide?
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, that I dont know, which way is the mapping? ie. python talks to qt?
<pmcgowan> then it could work
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: is there a way to interface hardware beyond the API bindings?
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: like in a regular PC?
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, you could, but I think platform api would be easier in most cases
<pmcgowan> the HAL s from Android and we front end that
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: ofcourse, if i could get it to work with python.. I am still considering my options, so i will most likely ask more questions soon :)
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, maybe it depends on what you need to access
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, or write html and javascript code ;)
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: touchscreen, microphone, speaker, buttons, gsm, 3g, wifi, basically everything :D
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, well, lots of work I fear, whereas in QML and HTML we do it for you
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: i would need some advanced options like cpu core binding, process control, IPC mechanisms, etc. This is why I'm considering the lowest level linux approach instead of HTML+js
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> sounds like a special case
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: there is no such options with the sdk, right?
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: pretty much
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: if i go with c++, maybe then i could use the sdk with the native stuff i need
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, the APIs are app oriented, so sounds like not at the level you need
<pmcgowan> c++ would be good yes
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: hm.. thank you very much for your answers. I need to do more research, and will come back with more q's :)
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, sure good luck
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: you are a ubuntu developer?
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, more manager, but I try ;)
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: great. nice to meet you, keep up the good work :D
<pmcgowan> thanks
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: ah, you went to CMU?
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, oh the internet knows
<pmcgowan> yes
<pmcgowan> a while ago ;)
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: yes, your linkedin profile :)
<pmcgowan> heh
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: i know CMU because Nickolay Shmyrev works there on the CmuSphinx project. Nice people.
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, yeah lots of smart folks
<pmcgowan> great school
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: sounds like it
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: anyway, talk to you again :) and thanx
<pmcgowan> bosnjak, ok keep us posted
<bosnjak> pmcgowan: will do
<cwayne> fginther, ping
<cwayne> fginther, any idea what's going on here? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/savilerow-trusty/18/console
<cwayne> we did change the trunk a bit earlier, maybe we just need to remove the whole thing and start fresh?
<fginther> cwayne, looking
<fginther> cwayne, I'll clean the workspace out and see if that helps
<cwayne> fginther, awesome, thanks
<fginther> cwayne, build successful
<cwayne> fginther, wonderful, thank you!
<boiko> mterry: do you have the second MR for telephony-service already? I have a couple  more pending release, so I could request a release of them all together
<mterry> boiko, thought I gave that to you already.  Let me get it again.  probably my IRC ate it
<mterry> boiko, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/telephony-service/greeter-ringtones/+merge/210506
<boiko> mterry: nice! thanks!
<boiko> mterry: hmm, I'm not sure I like having the ringtone settings reading in GreeterContacts, sounds a bit odd
<boiko> mterry: on the other hand it really makes sense having GreeterContacts as a singleton
<mterry> boiko, I can rename the class to "AccountsService" or "GreeterSettings" or some such
<boiko> mterry: well, maybe we should keep it like this now, and revisit it later
<mterry> boiko, I did try to make its larger scope clearer by renaming "setFilter" to "setContactFilter"
<boiko> mterry: yep, saw that
<boiko> mterry: let's keep it this way for now, I actually like the fact that the settings reading is out of the ringtone class anyway
<boiko> mterry: let me give it a try
<boiko> mterry: so looking at the code again, maybe we could have a GreeterContacts::isGreeterMode() or something like that instead of having the qgetenv thing all over the place?
<mterry> boiko, sure, makes sense
 * mterry does that
<boiko> mterry: nice! thanks!
<boiko> mterry: do you want me to comment about this on the MR or there is no need to?
<mterry> boiko, naw, I got it
<mterry> boiko, pushed
<boiko> mterry: nice! thanks!
<Felsangom> Hello, may I get some help?
<Felsangom> I need some help with the Ubuntu Touch installation on a Nexus 4 device
<cjohnston_> Felsangom: if you gave some info about the problems your having, it would be easier for people to help you
<Felsangom> Well, I'm following the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Download_.26_Installation
<Felsangom> but, when in recovery mode, there is a message "E: Can't mount /sdcard"
<vthompson> Image landing and Qt5.2 migration folks: I recently updated my apt repository to include ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006 and did a dist-upgrade to pull in some of the new stuff for Qt5.2. I noticed it includes both the new mediascanner-2.0 and it seemingly has the media-hub (allows continuous media playback while app is suspended)--with the music-app lifecycle exception removed. My question is, will all this be lan
<vthompson> ding at the same time as Qt5.2?
<Felsangom> There is a log message that says "E:Can't mount /sdcard"
<Felsangom> and, after that: "I:using /data/media for /sdcard"
<Felsangom> if I try to mount sdcard using dab shell
<Felsangom> *adb
<Felsangom> the following error occurs: "mount: can't find /sdcard in /etc/fstab"
<ChickenCutlass> vthompson: The media-hub is not going to land with qt 5.2.  But shortly after
<vthompson> ChickenCutlass: do you know if the custom component is installed via the ppa I upgraded with?
<nhaines> Hmm, I threw the new Ubuntu background over into the phone in my Pictures folder, and I can't get it to show up in the gallery.  Not even if I rename it to jpg.
<ChickenCutlass> vthompson: not sure.  I don't think the current media hub should get pulled in.
<vthompson> ChickenCutlass: to me it *seemed* like it was because when the music app was suspended it kept playing... but it didn't proceed to the next track because I we haven't stepped up to that part of the media-hub
<ChickenCutlass> vthompson: when it is done -- it will support both video and audio
<ChickenCutlass> vthompson: the built in music player currently supports background music playing.  It is a special case.
<ChickenCutlass> vthompson: but once the media-hub is in.  Any app that uses it will have that option
<vthompson> ChickenCutlass: right, I'm one of the music-app devs
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<ChickenCutlass> right
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<vthompson> ChickenCutlass: hence why I'm balancing on the cutting edge
<ChickenCutlass> vthompson: so the use of media-hub will be pretty transparent.
<ChickenCutlass> we will just swap out the under layer
<vthompson> ChickenCutlass: except we'll have to change the apps methodology of maintaining the queue of items
<ChickenCutlass> vthompson: yes, the playlist part will be slightly different
<vthompson> ChickenCutlass: So, if what I'm seeing isn't the media-hub. Then something has changed such that when the app is suspended (screen off) it won't proceed to the next track, but it proceeds to the next track when another app has focus or the music app is "minimized"
<ChickenCutlass> vthompson: so not sure.  But I wouldn't rely on any behavior in the ppa.  The real solution will be landing very soon
<vthompson> ChickenCutlass: Ok, I'll keep an eye on any lifecycle issues--but most likely I'll try to expedite our step up to jhodapp|afk's media-hub
<ChickenCutlass> great
<ChickenCutlass> vthompson: the new media-hub is going to be awesome
<ChickenCutlass> :)
<vthompson> I can't wait until we can let our beast of an app sleep instead of spin all day long :P
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-13
<cwayne> fginther, ping
<fginther> cwayne, pong
<cwayne> fginther, hey, about http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/savilerow-trusty again -- can we get a fresh branch of lp:savilerow on that machine?
<cwayne> we made a new trunk to get around a ridicuously messed up bzr history, so a bzr pull isnt properly working
<fginther> cwayne, I can clear the existing branch again, not a big deal
<jhodapp|afk> vthompson, can't wait to get the core apps using the media-hub by default :)
<fginther> cwayne, is the branch ready now? if so I'll kick a build
<jhodapp|afk> vthompson, I'm very close to getting the video portion working which means landing media-hub won't be long after that
<vthompson> jhodapp|afk, awesome. I'm looking at the API again now in prep for our discussion at vUDS tomorrow. I tried installing from trunk, but there were a number of dependencies I don't have... Is there a PPA somewhere?
<cwayne> fginther, yep
<jhodapp|afk> vthompson, not yet no, the media-hub packaging is needing review (by me)
<vthompson> jhodapp, ok cool
<jhodapp> vthompson, I hope to get video working tomorrow and ricmm will have background playlist support working soon too
<jhodapp> vthompson, once we have both of those, media-hub can become default
<vthompson> jhodapp, awesome. I think we can go through the migration without any growing pains as well. Once the media-hub lands, the music-app can release an update with QtPowerd set to off.
<vthompson> This should prove that we are working outside the lifecycle exception we have.
<jhodapp> vthompson, indeed...I'll definitely ping you while we land media-hub...I've been doing a lot of testing with both mediaplayer-app and music-app
<vthompson> Then we can quietly remove QtPowerd and the lifecycle exception in Unity
<jhodapp> indeed
<vthompson> When you test do you toggle QtPowerd to not keep the app alive?
<jhodapp> vthompson, and ricmm is testing the playlist support mainly with music-app
<jhodapp> vthompson, I haven't done anything with that yet, that's another thing I have to do still
<vthompson> jhodapp, I'll have to ping ricmm then. I hope the transition is fairly easy.
<jhodapp> vthompson, it should be very straightforward...he might even do the transition for you given that he needs to test this all out and music-app is the easiest way to do that
<vthompson> jhodapp, lovely
<jhodapp> vthompson, alright, I'm out...long day
<vthompson> jhodapp, have a good night!
<jhodapp> you too!
<S-USA|UTouch> Has anyone filed a bug against wpa-supplicant for lack of WPA2 Enterprise support for Ubuntu Touch?
<timppa> Morning!
<timppa> with r235 few of the core apps don't open
<timppa> don't know if there is a bug open already
<timppa> Update manager hangs the phone, weather, notes, shorts, calculator, clock does not open
<hikiko> hello :) are these instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install the most recent ones? will I have both mir + unity8 working after the installation or I ll need to install them separately? (thanks!)
<timppa> hikiko: no need to install anything separately
<timppa> hikiko: which handset/tablet you have?
<hikiko> timppa, nexus galaxy
<timppa> hikiko: so it's Maguro? Should work just fine
<hikiko> great :) thanks!
<didrocks> timppa: on r235, 236 should be published now, can you try to update it and confirm it works now?
<timppa> didrocks: sure!
<timppa> I was reading the ML, this was mentioned there
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> I just kicked the image with the fix from Jamie this morning
<didrocks> should be available now with an OTA update (files are here ;))
<timppa> yes it is, updating now
<didrocks> timppa: please keep me posted as the issue happens in very special cases :)
<timppa> didrocks: I will
<popey> oof
<didrocks> popey: feeling better today?
<popey> much
<popey> now I have an ill daughter to look after
<popey> uhm.. an issue with #236
 * popey moves to the other channel
<didrocks> popey: argh (and argh)
<timppa> didrocks: notes is working, weather is working, clock is working, calculator is working
<didrocks> sweet :)
<timppa> shorts also
<didrocks> ok, the fix seems to do it then
<timppa> yes, thanks for the quick fix once again! :D
 * timppa is a happy ubuntu user
<didrocks> heh, nice, let's see if we can debunk popey's issue and I think we have  a promotion candidate :)
<timppa> um, camera is having some weird problems, image is distorted and "sweeping" from left to right
<didrocks> timppa: yeah, that's since we moved to 4.4, can happen if you rotate it and rotate it back too quickly (or unintentionnaly)
<timppa> didrocks: I did not rotate
<didrocks> timppa: sometimes, you do without noticing (and it rotates back immediatly), the threshold is too sensitive and we should fix that
<timppa> didrocks: ok
<timppa> good to know
<didrocks> yeah, it's part of the "things that need polish" :)
<timppa> didrocks: I think it's happening without rotation. I held the phone *very* firmly in upward position, the *sweeping* started after a while still
<didrocks> timppa: oh? what device?
<timppa> mako
<didrocks> timppa: interesting, can't reproduce here
<didrocks> but seeing what entered into the image, I would say not a new bug
<didrocks> ohoh wait
<didrocks> ok, I see what you mean
<didrocks> yeah, it's known since the android 4.4 switch, same issue
<timppa> ok
<didrocks> I like that effect btw ;)
<timppa> :)
<didrocks> old movie-like + tearing on the image (shifting slowly in 2 pieces)
<didrocks> if we wanted to do it, that wouldn't have been easy
<timppa> :)
<didrocks> it's clearly the ones the kind of issues popey likes, I'm sure ^
<didrocks> s/the ones//
<didrocks> starts to happen after having the app opened for a minute approx.
<timppa> yes
<timppa> this time it started in just 15 secs
<didrocks> with the app killed first?
<timppa> yes
<didrocks> interesting
<timppa> On my handset it starts more or less consistently after 15 seconds
<didrocks> timppa: I'm not sure we have a bug for that one in particular, mind opening it? (I guess it should be against "android" ubuntu package in launchpad)
<timppa> didrocks: I can do it but not right now, I have to run to meeting now...
<didrocks> sure ;)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Kidney Day! :-D
<timppa> didrocks: bug 1291879
<ubot5> bug 1291879 in android (Ubuntu) "Camera preview image starts to distort/shift after 15 seconds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291879
<didrocks> thanks timppa!
<timppa> didrocks: np, glad I can help
<t1mp> timppa: I confirmed the bug and commented on it
<timppa> t1mp: ok, I did not check the stored image.
<kayneo> where to download the ubuntu for android?
<ogra_> kayneo, it has never been publically released
<ogra_> ("Ubuntu for Android" is a product that vendors need to implement, it needs changes to the android system)
<kayneo> ogra_, thank you
<kayneo> and ubuntu for phone is only for nexus now?
<t1mp> !devices | kayneo
<ubot5> kayneo: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kayneo> t1mp, what do u mean when you put a exclamation mark at the head?
<t1mp> t1mp: ! is for the bot (ubot5) to pick up a command. In this case, send you the link to the wiki page with devices
<t1mp> !devices | t1mp
<ubot5> t1mp, please see my private message
<kayneo> so I do a test
<kayneo> !devices | t1mp
<ubot5> t1mp: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kayneo> ok, t1mp thank you ^^
<kayneo> t1mp, how to see all the commands avilable?
<t1mp> kayneo: I don't know. I just know devices :)
<FuLgOrE_> hi guys. today I updated my hammerhead / N5 after around 2 weeks via apt-get. now I hang on the google screen. any good ideas? I already deleted the ~/.display-mir and made a reboot but this didn't solve my problem
<FuLgOrE_> any further ideas?
<davmor2> Morning all
 * FuLgOrE_ is in GMT+8. good evening
<ogra_> ooooh !
 * ogra_ notices xnox updated the G+ app 
<ogra_> bah, still doesnt work on flo :(
<ogra_> hah, lol
<ogra_> so i had the terminal app open with a "tail -f" of a logfile ... terminal was unfocused for the night ... focusing it again it replays the whole log from the night
<FuLgOrE_> hi guys. any ideas how I can escape from the google-screen of my N5? I cannot switch it off and I cannot start the ubuntu overview. it just hangs. but I can access via ssh (I made apt-get dist-upgrade after 2 weeks)
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, well, apt-get dist-upgrade is not supported ... if you do it and it breaks you gotta keep the pieces
<jussi> ogra_: what is the supported updating method ?
<ogra_> jussi, system-image upgrades
<jussi> ogra_: so a full reflash each time?  or?  (is this documented somewhere? )
<ogra_> the system-image upgrade works with binary diffs
<FuLgOrE_> does that work for N5 as well?
<ogra_> so only the chnages are downloaded and installed ... (thats about 10x faster than upgrading package by package)
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, with Tassadars server it should
<FuLgOrE_> okay, then I will have a try
<ogra_> jussi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades
<jussi> ogra_: so the method is documented somewhere? I dont see it on the install page.... ? (or am I blind :D)
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> ok
<ogra_> well, you see that ubuntu-device-flash is the default method to install :)
<ogra_> it uses images ;)
<popey> jussi: just go to system-settings on the device and it will prompt you if there are updates
<popey> you don't need to reflash every time
<jussi> yep, got that nw. thanks :D
 * jussi hugs popey and thanks ogra_
<ogra_> :)
<cwayne> is 5.2 still on track to land today?
<t1mp> say yes, say yes :)
<cwayne> cjwatson, thanks for the MP for savilerow :)  theres still an issue there though, as when you install a click to src/system/custom/click, the symlinks in .click/users/@all are wrong
<cjwatson> cwayne: oh?
<cwayne> cjwatson, yeah, they would then point to './src/system/custom/click/' but on the actual system would need to point to /custom/click
<cjwatson> cwayne: oh, right, hmm
<cjwatson> cwayne: can you file me a bug?  I'll want to think about that, maybe it's safe to just make them relative
<cjwatson> (but I'll need to take some care about the transition if so)
<cwayne> cjwatson, sure thing -- for the time being i was just fixing those symlinks manually in a script, but a proper fix would be most welcome :)
<cjwatson> I think making them relative will be fairly easy, but there may be a couple of cases where I'm comparing exact symlink text
<cwayne> hm, yeah
<cjwatson> Also there are situations where a user registration in one database can point to an unpacked package in another database, so it's not entirely trivial
<cwayne> cjwatson, ah, well either way, bug is now here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1291972
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291972 in click (Ubuntu) "Make symlinks in .click/users/@all relative" [Undecided,New]
<popey> beuno: can you look at the mail from Roman to the phone list please. there is some inconsistency in the store, showing an app as published but 404 in the dash on phone...
 * Saviq needs to drop "@all" from the irc highlights...
<cjwatson> cwayne: thanks, although it's better to describe the problem rather than the solution :)
<cjwatson> anyway, I'll change it if need be
<cwayne> fair enough :) ill change it today if i get some time, now need to prepare for meetings (what fun!)
<beuno> popey, will do
<popey> beuno: thanks
<bmoore> I'm thinking of flashing my nexus 4, are there any pitfalls that might not be mentioned in the wiki?
<ogra_> if you fall into any, we are here to help :)
<bmoore> excellent. i mean, it is a spare device, but it'd still be a bummer to have a $200 paper weight
<ogra_> (there shouldnt be any pitfalls, attach the unlocked device via USB, boot it into bootloader mode, run ubuntu-device-flash --channel trusty --bootstrap ...
<ogra_> )
<bmoore> making it easy
<FuLgOrE_> around 2-3 hours and I have phablet-tools. poor internet connection....
<JamesTait> popey, sorted.
<popey> JamesTait: what was it?
<FuLgOrE_> one question regarding switching over from manually flashed ubuntu on hammerhead to the ubuntu-device-flash... way. do I have to take care about something in advance? do I need to go back to android first, or can I keep everything like it is?
<JamesTait> popey, we upgraded the units that run the back-end index in the early hours of this morning.  I'm not exactly sure why, but some data was missing from the index - departments and categories were missing as well.  We re-indexed everything and it all looks back to normal now.
<JamesTait> popey, let the investigation commence. ;)
<ogra_> FuLgOrE_, make sure the device is in bootloader mode and use --bootstrap as ubuntu-device-flash option
<FuLgOrE_> ogra_: thx. I will do that
<FuLgOrE_> I still have the mail from Tassadar ubuntu-device-flash --channel trusty --bootstrap=true
<FuLgOrE_> --server="http://system-image.tasemnice.eu"
<ogra_> yeah, sounds good
<FuLgOrE_> but downloading the phablet-tools takes a lot of time from china via vpn...
<ogra_> why do you download phablet-tools ?
<ogra_> you only need ubuntu-device-flash
<FuLgOrE_> oh, I thought it is included
<ogra_> (which is a separate and very small package)
<FuLgOrE_> with a ppa?
<ogra_> same one
<FuLgOrE_> oh, thx for the hint :D
<ogra_> if you can get phablet-tools you should also be able to just apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash
<FuLgOrE_> 1 minute instead of 2 hours :D
<ogra_> ;)
<dpm> hi rsalveti, I've got a question related somehow to media playing and jhodapp mentioned you might know. Do you happen to know where the shutter sound for the Qt Camera component comes from and how to deactivate it? I believe it is something we add on top of upstream Qt, but I cannot figure out where in the platform to look at.
<dpm> The background being, I've got an app that does continuos camera shots and analyzes the images, and it's not so optimal to hear the shutter sound continuosly.
<dpm> In the upstream docs there is no mention to this sound and there are no properties related to it, so I was wondering if it's something specific to Ubuntu, but I'm not sure where to look at or who to talk to
<rsalveti> dpm: the sound file itself is available in the android system partition, and used by the app, let me find the code
<dpm> rsalveti, ok cool. Note that I'm talking about the QML Camera component, not the camera app, though
<dpm> that said, the camera app does use the QML Camera component too
<ogra_> rsalveti, i assume we could do some kind of "reverse bind mounting" into the container to have it linked up with a file on the rootfs
<rsalveti> qtubuntu-camera-0.3.3+13.10.20130919.2/src/aalimagecapturecontrol.cpp
<rsalveti> m_audioPlayer->setMedia(QUrl::fromLocalFile("/system/media/audio/ui/camera_click.ogg"));
<ogra_> so it would become configurable
<rsalveti> I have no idea why they decided to put that sound part in the abstraction layer
<rsalveti> instead of adding it to the app
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah, I thought it'd be in the app too
<rsalveti> ogra_: reverse mount is too complicated
<rsalveti> ogra_: we need to improve the app to let it support different sounds
<ogra_> or that .... reverse mount sounded somewhat easier to me :)
<dpm> rsalveti, ok cool, that helps me further. I guess the answer is that the sound cannot be disabled for the QML Camera component, as it is in the abstraction layer
<rsalveti> dpm: not at the moment, no
<rsalveti> please open a bug for this
<dpm> rsalveti, ok, thanks. What project is the best one to open the bug against?
<rsalveti> dpm: against the qtubuntu-camera ubuntu package
<rsalveti> and also link it to the camera-app project
<FuLgOrE__> how to make image based updates? up to now I always used apt-get...
<mterry> Where is u_application_instance_new_from_description_with_options called from (I know it lives in platform-api, but who calls it)?
<mterry> Ah.. qtubuntu
<ogra_> FuLgOrE__, just open the system-settings, it will offer you updates if there are new images
<FuLgOrE__> ogra_: thx
<dpm> rsalveti, jhodapp, ok, filed bug 1292003, thanks for your help
<ubot5> bug 1292003 in qtubuntu-camera (Ubuntu) "It's not possible to disable the camera shutter sound in QML's Camera component" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292003
<jhodapp> dpm, np
<rsalveti> bfiller: can we get someone from your team to take a look at this bug later on? ^
<alecu> cjwatson: hi! you mentioned "work in progress to convert it to use libclick". Is that for the vala scope or the c++ rewrite?
<cjwatson> alecu: I'll convert whatever is in trunk at the point when I send it :)
<cjwatson> alecu: if you have a "next" branch or similar that I should be working on instead, please point me at it
<cjwatson> alecu: I'd obviously rather not do unnecessary/duplicate work
<bfiller> rsalveti: we'll add it to the list :)
<rsalveti> bfiller: :-) thanks
<boiko> mterry: hey, just a heads up that the jenkins failure on your MR is expected, don't worry about that, I have an MR fixing that already
<alecu> cjwatson: right now we have both the vala and c++ scope in the same trunk. The c++ scope uses the new scopes api, but that has not been landed on the image yet. It was used in the mwc demo, though.
<mterry> boiko, yeah I wondered about that, figured it was transient
<boiko> mterry: yep, the branch fixing that will be released together with your changes
<cjwatson> alecu: is the C++ version there reasonably complete?  I think I spotted some bits that looked missing, but I don't remember what right now
<alecu> cjwatson: it's still missing some bits, but we are actively working on that.
<cjwatson> alecu: that is, would you prefer I just submitted patches to the C++ scope?  It'd be kind of hard for me to test right now
<mterry> boiko, awesome, thanks
<cjwatson> alecu: my previous plan had been to port both, but the C++ part would be effectively blind
<alecu> cjwatson: the way to test the new scope is by installing the demo ppa. I can provide details if you need.
<alecu> cjwatson: or, just pass me whatever patches you have and we can do that work on the new scope
<wootdennis> Hey Guys, i have here a x86 tablet with a baytrail chip is it poossible to install ubuntu touch
<t1mp> how do you reboot the phone without connecting it to a computer?
<pmcgowan> t1mp, long press the power button
<pmcgowan> there is no feedback but it does go off
<t1mp> pmcgowan: ok, thanks
<t1mp> in which lp project would I file a bug report to request a feature like "ask for password to unlock sim on startup"?
<t1mp> I tend to forget that after rebooting
<pmcgowan> t1mp, thats being worked on for sure, mterry could tell you
<t1mp> pmcgowan: ok, thanks. The UT experience on Nexus4 is super smooth :) so that phone has my main sim card now
<pmcgowan> t1mp, awesome
<t1mp> hahaha. there is a flappy popey app?
<t1mp> ^doesn't work though
<janimo`> stgraber, do you have a summary of your analysis of overlay filesystems for device specific changes added to the ubuntu rootfs? I understand it had been evaluated before using the current solution
<stgraber> janimo`: so the main concern was that maintaining overlayfs would be a major pain given that it's not mainstream and that all devices tend to come with their own kernel. So we preferred to stick with the same methods as are used by Android since we know those will work with the android kernels. Besides that, lack of inotify is one of the usual problems we'd bump into and there was also the concern of how to deal with merging between overlay
<janimo`> stgraber, good enough, thanks
<cyphermox> stgraber: is there a way I can properly modify writable paths on touch after install?
<cyphermox> stgraber: I'm trying to add /var/lib/urfkill but apparently it still can't write its state file
<stgraber> cyphermox: hmm, so you added it, rebooted and it's still not writable?
<stgraber> cyphermox: might be worth looking at the generated /etc/fstab to see exactly what's going on
<cyphermox> stgraber: ack
<cyphermox> stgraber: yeah, I added it, I see that the directory got loop mounted now, since I had a file and it disappeared
<cyphermox> but when I stop urfkilld it is supposed to write state and the file never appears
<stgraber> cyphermox: hmm, check the permissions, though they should get automatically mirrored. If that's not it, then maybe urfkill is somehow starting before mountall (that'd be pretty bad)?
<cyphermox> checking
<stgraber> start on started udev
<stgraber> that's wrong
<stgraber> I suspect you at the very least want "and virtual-filesystems", possibly "and filesystems"
<stgraber> since it looks like urfkill attempts to open its state file immediately at startup time and so has a dependency on /var/lib/urfkill being mounted
<nik90> kalikiana: if you are around, that would be super helpful now
<fps_> hello
<fps_> can someone explain me how to install ubuntu-touch on alcatel OT 995
<fps_> or is it possible to install
<t1mp> !devices | fps_
<ubot5> fps_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<cjwatson> Laney: is there any reasonable way I could time the click plugin bit of ubuntu-system-settings?
<cjwatson> Laney: I have a libclickification of it that I'm ready to test (it compiles!  ship it!), but I'd like something better than stopwatch timing and lttng tracepoints sound like faff ...
<jdstrand> cyphermox: I was told you know about what creates ~/.cache/upstart/mtp-server.log. I have a bug where it grows quickly to over 1G which fills /home and then I can't use my phone
<jdstrand> cyphermox: what package should I file that against?
<cyphermox> ahah cool
<cyphermox> mtp
<jdstrand> ack
<cyphermox> yeah, you must have loads of stuff in the home directory
<jdstrand> cyphermox: 8G of music
<cyphermox> hahah yeah ;)
<jdstrand> jeez, what is taking the other 4G in home?
<jdstrand> </rhetorical>
<Chipaca> mhall119: ping?
<ogra_> cyphermox, yeah, we kind of have a lot of debug output in mtp
 * ogra_ was looking for a compile time option yesterday ... but i couldnt find on 
<ogra_> e
<Shakor> How do I fix the keyboard borking out everytime when I want to type something?
<ogra_> i guess you file a bug ...
<ogra_> (against ubuntu-keyboard)
<davmor2> jdstrand: .thunderbird :D
<Shakor> omg, this is so ridiculous annoying. I want to smash the phone to the ground.
<ogra_> what device is that ?
 * ogra_ cant reproduce on any of flo, mako or manta)
<Shakor> Nexus 4 with the latest images from Today.
<Shakor> Mako yeah
<ogra_> oh, i'm a few revisions behind ...
 * ogra_ updates 
<Shakor> ogra_:  So, when you go to accounts -> google. And want to enter your username. your keyboard works?
<jdstrand> davmor2: not on my phone :)
<Shakor> Yeah I had the exact same problem with the builds before Today.
<ogra_> dunno, it works if i search for something or type an url into the browser
<jdstrand> cyphermox: fyi, bug #1292127
<ubot5> bug 1292127 in mtp (Ubuntu) "~/.cache/upstart/mtp-server.log grows very large, filling /home and rendering phone unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292127
<ogra_> and i used it in the termianl today
<davmor2> Shakor: works fine here
<jdstrand> cyphermox: this is actually quite burdensome for me-- is there anyway I can disable the mtp logging locally? eg, go rw and tweak some file?
<Shakor> davmor2: Alright so tell me what is different with your and my tel/build?
<WebVisitor-6> hey guys. Did someone tryed to enable touchpad gestures on 14.04 ?
<ogra_> jdstrand, try blantly adding ">/dev/null 2>&1" the the end of the exec line ?
<cwayne> thomi, weird though.. why couldnt we just run the autopilot tests with sudo -iu phablet
<cwayne> wouldn't that get the right upstart stuff setup anyway?
<ogra_> or modify the logging capabilities of the upstart job
<cyphermox> jdstrand: yeah, you could modify the /usr/share/upstart/sessions/mtp-server.conf file to redirect all output to /dev/null
<davmor2> Shakor: no difference it's a standard build
<Shakor> davmor2: exactly. Then why is my keyboard acting this crappy and yours is not? :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: right, between that and what cyphermox gave, I'm there
<davmor2> Shakor: are there any crash files in /var/crash
<Shakor> davmor2: Can you please go to accounts and add an google account for testing? Try pressing the . on the keyboard while adding your username. See what happens.
<ogra_> jdstrand, theoretically you should even be able to put an override job in /home/phablet somewhere ... so you dont need to make the phone writable
<ogra_> Shakor, no issues for me after upgrade
<jdstrand> ogra_: ah yes, I always forget about that
 * jdstrand did it the other way for now
<jussi> ogra_: where would I get the current kernel for N10?
<ogra_> jussi, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/linux-manta/3.4.0-6.24
<jussi> ogra_: thanks :)
<Shakor> ...
<davmor2> Shakor: yeap still works
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> doesnt for me
<ogra_> kbd doesnt come up at all when i focus the input
<ogra_> seems to be specific to the google accounts page though
<davmor2> ogra_: so I just clicked on username and typed in dfdfdfdfd. and it worked fine
<thomi> cwayne: hmm?
<ogra_> doesnt here
<jussi> ogra_: Ive that same issue also, think popey mightve filed a bug...
<ogra_> nd now i cant open accounts at all alymore
<ogra_> *any
<cwayne> thomi, just thinking through the custom theme AP failures
<davmor2> ogra_: race condition maybe?  Let me reboot and see what happens
<ogra_> davmor2, well, all other icons in system-settings seems to work ... accounts doesnt open anymore
 * ogra_ reboots
<davmor2> ogra_: did you close accounts?
<ogra_> yes
<thomi> cwayne: shall we tal kin #ubuntu-autopilot after the next UDS session?
<davmor2> that's why there is a bug for that
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> but not for the kbd focus
<cwayne> thomi, sure
<ogra_> or is there one as well
<davmor2> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1273781
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273781 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "If you open the accounts page in the settings app and close it you can't reopen it" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> ok, after reboot it worked just fine
<ogra_> first attempt didnt though
<ogra_> Shakor, ^^^
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah it will till you close it again :)
<ogra_> davmor2, well, it didnt work on first attempt last time
<ogra_> the keyboard didnt show up at all
<davmor2> ogra_, Shakor: http://ubuntuone.com/4V8YDSnHsvXT0l5pxDkUc7
<jdstrand> huh
<jdstrand> df -h reports I'm using 12G in /home
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, worked fine for me on second boot as well
<ogra_> but not the first time
<jdstrand> yet, du -sh /home reports only 8G
<ogra_> jdstrand, du doesnt cound dotted subdirs by default
<ogra_> so you are missing the logs
<timppa> davmor2, ogra_ which build is affected by this bug 1273781 ?
<ubot5> bug 1273781 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "If you open the accounts page in the settings app and close it you can't reopen it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273781
<jdstrand> ogra_: I know, that is why I did it on /home
<ogra_> timppa, i just had it on the latest 236 iirc
<davmor2> timppa: Any from 150 iirc
<timppa> ogra_: I cannot reproduce it, it's just working
<ogra_> jdstrand, how does that help with /home/phablet/.cache ?
<jdstrand> du -sh /home will recurse all of /home, no?
<ogra_> i thought only unhidden dirs
<jdstrand> as opposed to du -sh /home/phablet/*
<timppa> davmor2, ogra_ it's a bit slow to open but it does work :)
<davmor2> timppa: open settings, choose accounts, long swipe from the right, close both from the dash, open settings, try opening accounts
<ogra_> timppa, well, i cant open it again here
<ogra_> jdstrand, the fact that the partition used for /home is also the same that all writable pieces of the rootfs live in might have some influence on the values though :)
<jdstrand> but, I did du on all the hidden directories anyway, and they don't add up to 4G
<jdstrand> ah, that is the bit I was missing
<timppa> davmor2, ogra_ nevermind my mumbling, it does not work. I did not close the settings...
<ogra_> try: mount
<jdstrand> right, I just did that
<ogra_> and then try to not dream of it tonight :)
<davmor2> timppa: Yay!
<jdstrand> I am not at all used to all this mounting...
<asomething> I still haven't been able to use the emulator. Has anyone else hit this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1284732
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284732 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "Unable to download image" [Undecided,New]
<timppa> there was some kind of discussion regarding Qt5.2 landing earlier, is going to be on tomorrows image? :)
<Shakor> davmor2: lol. Nice pic..
<Shakor> davmor2: still do not understand why my keyboard dissapears when pressing the . or some other keys
<Shakor> On what bootloader radio firmware are u running the mako build?
<Shakor> I will try a earlier one: 4.2.2 (JDQ39)  see if that fixes it.
<Shakor> same crap
<popey> JamesTait / beuno did you break the store again? I'm getting "No manifest found for app_id": <appname>
 * popey reboots and tries again
<JamesTait> popey, nothing to do with me this time!
<beuno> popey, that sounds like a local problem
<popey> DEBUG   18:33:56: rnrclient.vala:113: Getting reviews from URL: https://reviews.ubuntu.com/reviews/api/1.0/reviews/filter/en_US/(null)/click/1.0.5/(null)/
<popey> yeah
<sil2100> pitti:
<sil2100> pitti: hello!
<sil2100> pitti: so, we seem to be having a problem with a crash on one (or more) of the ubuntu-system-settings tests
<sil2100> pitti: I'll send you an e-mail with the details maybe if you're not around ;)
<rsalveti> popey: ping cjwatson
<rsalveti> he should know
<popey> was filing a bug
<cjwatson> rsalveti: you sure about that?
<rsalveti> cjwatson: you know everything
<rsalveti> :P
<cjwatson> rsalveti: this is a scope thing ... you probably want alecu
<rsalveti> but coming from the vala client it seems
<rsalveti> oh, is that vala as well?
 * alecu looks
<cjwatson> well, it calls "click list --manifest", you could check whether that returns reasonable results
<cjwatson> might be app-dependent though
<rsalveti> would think the review is more static, and part of our store/scope
<alecu> popey: for what app is this happening?
<Shakor> Which exact bootloader and radio firmware versions is supported on touch for device mako?
<rsalveti> Shakor: latest is fine (4.4.2)
<rsalveti> if you also flash latest ubuntu-touch
<popey> alecu: i cant install new apps on #236
<Shakor> rsalveti: I did flash latest, but after flashing latest 4.4.2 I have a black screen, ubuntu not booting up
<rsalveti> Shakor: which channel did you use?
<rsalveti> how did you flash it?
<asomething> is there a better channel to ask about the emulator in?
<rsalveti> stable will still get the older image
<rsalveti> trusty should get you the one compatible with 4.4.2
<Shakor> rsalveti: channel?
<rsalveti> Shakor: how did you flash the device?
<rsalveti> asomething: just ask
<Shakor> rsalveti: the firmwares with fastboot. And the ubuntu files: boot, system also with fastboot. The other 2 files through recovery.
<asomething> rsalveti, already did further up, but essentially LP: #1284732
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1284732 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "Unable to download image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284732
<rsalveti> Shakor: oh, that's not supported anymore
<rsalveti> so I believe you ended up flashing an older image
<cjwatson> rsalveti: Well, I don't know about reviews, those are even less anything to do with me.  I was referring to the "No manifest found" bit
<Shakor> rsalveti: ??? no I flashed the images from Today
<Shakor> rsalveti: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<rsalveti> Shakor: hm, have adb at least/
<rsalveti> ?
<rsalveti> to check for logs
<Shakor> rsalveti: yep adb shell works
<rsalveti> Shakor: grab me logs from dmesg and /system/bin/logcat
<asomething> it's a complete show stopper for me, and I don't know how to go about debugging it. does ubuntu-emulator have any kind of undocumented --verbose or --debug flag?
<Shakor> rsalveti: lots of: [  538.574027] pil pil3: dsps: Failed to locate dsps.mdt [  538.574271] dsps_load: fail to load DSPS firmware dsps.
<rsalveti> sergiusens: do you know if the older goldfish channel was disabled?
<popey> alecu: bug 1292160
<ubot5> bug 1292160 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Cannot install apps on #236 mako "No manifest found for app_id: <appname>"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292160
<popey> davmor2: got a #236 clean (not 5.2) device handy?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: check bug 1284732
<ubot5> bug 1284732 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "Unable to download image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284732
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I can't release; waiting for FFe to be approved
<rsalveti> release what?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, oh the channel
<davmor2> popey: flo and I'm about to clean install mako
<rsalveti> Shakor: uname -a
<sergiusens> rsalveti, thought you mentioned the default channel in the ubuntu-emulator command
<Shakor> rsalveti: Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.4.0-3-mako #21-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Oct 8 13:11:48 UTC 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, the older package is still trying to grab from goldfish
<rsalveti> Shakor: right, older kernel
<rsalveti> Shakor: you need to flash latest boot.img as well
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, and I can't release; well; we can link a bug to it now ;-)
<rsalveti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/trusty-preinstalled-boot-armhf+mako.img
<sergiusens> and publish freely
<rsalveti> fastboot flash boot trusty-preinstalled-boot-armhf+mako.img
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right :-)
<Shakor> rsalveti: I think I did that. I will try again
<rsalveti> but I want to make sure we didn't break people that is using goldfish
<rsalveti> let me try reproducing the bug
<sergiusens> rsalveti, oh wait; that was actually released; just not in anything different than trusty
<rsalveti> I have 0.2+14.04.20140227.1-0ubuntu1 here, which seems to work
<mterry> tedg, saw your greeter-volume comments.  The 2nd and 3rd make sense, but for the 1st (check username), it doesn't actually work.  Technically, the greeter user is system-configurable.  Might not be 'lightdm'
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, it was released
<ogra_> rsalveti, i havent released goldfish in a while ... people using it will get an old image
<mterry> tedg, there is an environment variable we could check
<sergiusens> rsalveti, just copie to precise and saucy
<rsalveti> 0.2+14.04.20140227.1-0ubuntu1 is already using generic
<ogra_> s/released/promoted/
<Shakor> rsalveti: Thanks for the info, I need to go now. Will try to reflash everything again later on.
<rsalveti> asomething opened the bug when using 0.2+14.04.20140224-0ubuntu1
<sergiusens> Shakor, are you on trusty?
<rsalveti> Shakor: np
<ogra_> rsalveti, i was waiting for your signal to ping stgraber to remove it from the server
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ok, it was removed?
<rsalveti> not that I know
<rsalveti> I didn't ask ogra_ to remove it at least :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I need to add a device flag for what it's worth; so it could be eventually worked around then
<tedg> mterry, Wouldn't you have to change the lightdm packaging to change it?
<popey> davmor2: can you reproduce bug 1292160 ?
<ubot5> bug 1292160 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Cannot install apps on #236 mako "No manifest found for app_id: <appname>"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292160
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right
<tedg> mterry, I mean, the env var is fine, but man, it seems like something that is impractical to change.
<rsalveti> asomething: you basically need to update your package with latest version
<sergiusens> rsalveti, we still need it for x86 so double win
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah
<asomething> rsalveti, just updated the bug again. I'm on 0.2+14.04.20140310-0ubuntu1 w/ trusty now. Still erroring out w/ /devel-proposed/generic/version-236.tar.xz
<ogra_> sergiusens, goldfish is on 226 (and will stay there) for the trusty channel
<mterry> tedg, not the packaging.  It's a config field
<cwayne> rsalveti, is it possible to boot the emulators into recovery?
<rsalveti> that's weird, worked for me here
<tedg> mterry, Don't you have to create/delete the user, etc?
<cwayne> i.e. to add in a custom tar
<rsalveti> cwayne: probably, just never did it
<mterry> tedg, sure?  I mean, it's for sys admins and such
<sergiusens> ogra_, emulator tracks the proposed channel
<sergiusens> ogra_, at least until emu work stabilizes
<davmor2> popey: just installed no issues here
<sergiusens> it can be selected though
<sergiusens> asomething, can I see the error? and have you used the sdk to create an image and cancelled mid way?
<asomething> sergiusens, the full error is in the bug report. It's not particularly verbose
<sergiusens> asomething, ok, I'll look soon
<asomething> Cannot download {2af39677dc8c66d8998e1c7d6ecefc3e01f3f3709dc7578a397a3898919a6231 /devel-proposed/generic/version-236.tar.xz /devel-proposed/generic/version-236.tar.xz.asc %!s(int=352) %!s(int=2)}
<ogra_> oh, why is that ?
<ogra_> you will get all the broken images we dont consider usable then
<asomething> it's possible that I canceled an attempt to create one...
<sergiusens> asomething, check the permissions on ~/.cache/ubuntuimage and ~/.local/share/ubuntu-emulator
<sergiusens> asomething, if anything is owned by root then that's the problem
<mhall119> who broke the Google+ app?
<sergiusens> ogra_, because for a long time the emulator was only on developer proposed
<asomething> sergiusens, that seems to be it. I just ran 'rm -r ~/.cache/ubuntuimages/' and I needed sudo
<asomething> it seems to be working now!
<sergiusens> asomething, yeah, I need to add a better error message; but that's the sdk doing everything as root
<asomething> sergiusens, thanks! I'll update the bug to reflect this
<dansuf> Hi, lxc-android-config process is terminated in my phone during boot and I have problems finding any logs for this process. Where can I find them?
<ogra_> dansuf, in /var/log/upstart there should be something
<ogra_> and also in /var/log/lxc/android.log
<dansuf> I didn't find any interesting things there
<ogra_> and you can use /system/bin/logcat -d to get the logs from the container
<dansuf> hmm, i'll try logcat but i think the android didnt even start
<dansuf> ogra_, in the lxc/android.conf I have only that lxc_conf exited with status 1 and logcat shows that /dev/alog/main doesnt exist
<dansuf> android wasnt even started, I suppose
<alecu> popey: do you still have the same issue with 236 and installing apps? I can't reproduce it (mako)
<alecu> popey: I was able to install the zttt app mentioned in the bug report, and a few others
<popey> hmm
 * popey tries again
<alecu> popey: perhaps this had to do with the click package index troublesome deploy today
<popey> nope, still broken
<popey> and this is my main phone, it only runs stable, not proposed ☹
<alecu> popey: is this happening with every other app?
<popey> yes
<alecu> popey: ah, I think I still have a newer scope version. Sorry about that, will check again.
<dansuf> In the guide it is mentioned to run android-chroot to fix sensormanager bug but i don't know how to run that android-chroot command. Can you help me?
<MrBlobby> Hello - I was reading the wiki on the Ubuntu Touch - I have a spare Nexus 7 (original, not the latest 2013 model). On the wiki it state that the 2013 model is under active development and that the original Nexus 7 is now deprecated - I just wanted to clarify - does that mean the original Nexus 7 is no longer supported for Ubuntu Touch, or not supported by Google?
<mhall119> MrBlobby: not supported by Canonical (with Ubuntu) anymore
<MrBlobby> mhall119: thanks for that. I'll not bothering with Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 then in that case. When I have a spare *new* Nexus 7, I'll revisit :)
<Markus__> Can you recommend a tablet that can run Ubunto touch ?
<rsalveti> nexus 7 2013
<Markus__> any tablet about 10 inch size or so ?
<Markus__> I would like to use it as a table and als add keyboard sometimes
<Mark_K> I'm having a problem. I've just installed Ubuntu Touch onto a 2013 Nexus 7, but I can't get it to connect to my wifi network, which has a hidden SSID.
<Mark_K> I found this question describing a solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/262155/how-do-i-connect-to-wireless-network-with-hidden-ssid-on-ubuntu-touch but because my desktop has a wired connection, I have no settings file to copy to the tablet.
<Mark_K> If, however, I could see a sample configuration file - something I could edit manually and then copy over with phablet-network - I think that would solve it.
<a_muva_> Mark_K: try this in terminal: iwconfig eth0 essid "hidden-ssid" key aaffbbcc667788112233449900
<Mark_K> I get "SET failed on device eth0 ; Operation not supported."
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-14
<Mark_K> However, in the adb shell, I was able to use iwconfig on wlan0 to make it aware of that network, so now the GUI network manager is aware of it, and I appear to have successfully connected. Thanks!
<Rickardsbeer> good evening everyone
<Rickardsbeer> Anyone here have tested the ubuntu-touch on their galaxy S3 ? I would really like to follow the procedure but I wanna make sure it will work somewhat :P
<mdeslaur> is there a web directory of click apps somewhere?
<pmcgowan> mdeslaur, there is one in progress
<mdeslaur> pmcgowan: ah, cool, thanks.
<Mark_K> And now I'm having another problem. I can't seem to make Ubuntu SDK aware of my device. It is a 2013 Nexus 7 (with Ubuntu Touch installed), but when I run adb devices -l, it lists it as a Nexus 4. Perhaps for this reason, Qt Creator insists that there is no device connected.
<pmcgowan> Mark_K, adb devices -l shows my manta as a mako so not sure
<Mark_K> pmcgowan: Possibly unrelated, then. I'll keep looking.
<pmcgowan> Mark_K, definitely not right though
<pmcgowan> the flash tools detects it properly
<sirv> hello. I am old user of ubuntu. But it is first time setting up ubuntu for touchscreen.  I have a NUC setup with a dell touchscreen
<sirv> it works fine with single touch. But it does not function like  a touchpad. Where can I get some help? I hope here.
<pmcgowan> Mark_K, qtc is detecting my device
<pmcgowan> sirv, probably more on #ubuntu-devel but those devs may be offline now
<pmcgowan> sirv, the touch support on trusty is a focus
<Mark_K> pmcgowan: A possible complicating factor is that my device is connected over wifi but my desktop uses a wired connection. I was only able to access the device over ssh by using adb port forwarding, as described in the release notes.
<pmcgowan> Mark_K, oh, you cannot connect via usb?
<sirv> pmcgowan, thank you for the quick reply. I will contact them to see what they say. Is trusty stable yet? :)
<Mark_K> pmcgowan: I can connect via USB via adb shell, or via ssh using adb port forwarding as described on the release notes page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Accessing_the_device_over_SSH
<bregma> sirv, what kind of touchpad function are you expecting?
<pmcgowan> sirv, touch is a work in progress, we try to keep the promoted images stable always
<pmcgowan> Mark_K, qtc will work over the usb connection
<Mark_K> pmcgowan: That's what I was hoping to accomplish, so I just need to find out why it isn't working in my case. Your assurance that what I want is possible is helpful, so thank you.
<sirv> bregma, for now I just need the keyboard to pop up when I am in a text field. I would like to use multi-touch/gestures in the near / medium future
<sirv> pmcgowan, I will give trusty a try. Will it detect that I have a touchscreen and install accordingly? If not, where can I get some help with touchscreen setup?
<pmcgowan> sirv, that is the goal, ubuntu-devel unless bregma has another suggestion
<pmcgowan> trusty desktop is quite stable, using it here
<bregma> sirv, it's very likely the touchscreen will be detected automatically and you do not need to do anything
<sirv> pmcgowan , thank you. I will give trusty a try and see how touchscreen works.
<sirv> bregma, thank you. I assume you mean on trusty. on 13.10 it did not for me.
<bregma> sirv if you have trouble under Trusty, ping me in #ubuntu-devel
<sirv> bregma, will do. Thank you both for helping me out.
<vthompson> I'm listening to some of the vUDS sessions and it sounds like Qt5.2 is supposed to land today... when do we expect this to land on the proposed images?
<vthompson> I want to know if I should get the music-app's Qt5.2 bug fixed in the click store/images soon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1291398
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291398 in Ubuntu Music App "test_add_song_to_queue_from_albums_sheet fails with Qt 5.2" [Critical,In progress]
<pmcgowan> vthompson, its in process now
<vthompson> pmcgowan, OK, that is sooner than I had assumed. I thought we'd wait for Qt5.2 tagged bugs to be resolved.
<pmcgowan> vthompson, but I believe the tests are no longer failing?
<pmcgowan> per leo
<vthompson> pmcgowan, his comment was that with the MP the test no longer fails
<pmcgowan> I see
<vthompson> I'll approve the merge and get it pushed to the store. Those who run proposed will just have to update via the store, I suppose. The bug is larger than just the single test--a number of things in the app break
<pmcgowan> vthompson, ok, a number of things have been fixed so we may need to retest the app
<pmcgowan> vthompson, check with popey I'd say
<vthompson> pmcgowan, fixed in Qt5.2?
<pmcgowan> yes or elsewhere, not sure what issues you saw
<vthompson> something cause a change in how a variable was converted to a string... probably not something that would be fixed. I'll apt-get update and verify
<pmcgowan> vthompson, if there are other bugs we should log/tag then and we can resolve next couple of days
<pmcgowan> vthompson, are you using u1db ? we just fixed an issue there
<vthompson> pmcgowan, not yet, no. It was with a LocalStorage query that returned a null value.
<pmcgowan> ok
<Archonax098> Can anyone direct me to the appropriate img/zip files for a 2013 Nexus 7 WiFi?
<Archonax098> I have not been able to locate a clearly defined set of files that are compatible with my tablet, and all other avenues of installation have failed me.
<Mark_K> Archonax098: Do you mean these? https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
<Archonax098> No; my apologies, I was referring to the image files to flash an installation of Ubuntu Touch.
<Archonax098> The only touch files I have found are for the 'grouper' build, which is the 1st gen nexus 7 (2012) with WiFi. I tried to install it anyway because I'm stubborn and my phone (rightly) refused.
<Mark_K> Archonax098: The installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install point to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Archonax098> That's what I was referring to for the 'grouper' build.
<Archonax098> My apologies; I just found two separate instances of test builds for my device in particular. One is from a youtube video, the other is from a forum post at : < http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2628398 >. I will attempt these and reply with the results.
<Archonax098> Yep, it appears to be working fine through an installation of MultiRom. It's downloading Ubuntu Touch atm and will automatically install when finished. Thanks for the help. ( :
<vthompson> balloons, you around?
<jjcompany> how to input apn for ubuntu touch
<jjcompany> how to input apn for ubuntu touch?
<jjcompany> how to input apn for ubuntu touch?
<jjcompany> i am using nexus 4
<vthompson> What do you mean by "apn"?
<StatiK76> installed ubuntu touch (p4wifi) on a galaxy tab 10.1 (7500) without error.  Still boots into cyanogenmod?
<htc_> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu on an Asus Nexus 7. The device identifies itself as grouper, but it has no 3G. I keep ending up with an error Can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command. autodeploy.zip not found. I followed the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<htc_> did anyone experience anything similar?
<htc_> ubuntu 13.10, x64, running in virtual box
<nijo> zupp??
<nijo> zupp??
<nijo> zupp??
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> I watched you an hour ago wrapping up the UDS summary.
<dholbach> ah nice :)
<nhaines> That entire session was very informative.  Leann amazed me by her rapidfire presentation.  :)
<dholbach> yeah, it was nuts :-)
<dholbach> "a light schedule" :-)
<dholbach> ogra_, do you know if http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/ is supposed to be working?
<timppa> dholbach: use http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ it works :)
<dholbach> timppa, yeah - looks like it work, still it'd be nice to have a bit more detail ;-)
<timppa> dholbach: yes, it would be nice
<Kajover> Hi. I would like to install ubuntu touch on my Nexus device. Are there any messaging apps available? Is it possible to access Google Hangouts for example.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Ask A Question Day! :-D
<popey> davmor2: just had the double screensaver unlock thing
<JamesTait> popey, me too!
<popey> ooh, wrong channel for that probably, sorry.
<popey> davmor2: do you have a bug for it?
 * JamesTait watches with interest, having found nothing yesterday and not having the time to file a meaningful report at the time.
<nhaines> Kajover: you can use Facebook and Twitter through the Friends app, but no Hangouts.
<Kajover> One other question.. Are the radio (roms) going to get updated automatically with ubuntu touch updates?
<ogra_> Kajover, no
<ogra_> Kajover, but the radio stack in ubuntu is now compatible with both, the 4.2 and 4.4 firmware, so this is not an issue
<Kajover> Facebook would be good. What about whatsapp or anything else? Jabber?
<Kajover> So how would one update the radio firmware in the future? And what would I have to update manually as well?
<ogra_> whatsapp doesnt allow opensource ports ... so we have to wait until they consider it
<nhaines> Kajover: Whatsapp wants $200,000 to support Ubuntu, and shuts down any third-party apps.
<nhaines> Kajover: radio firmware is an OEM problem.  They'll handle it for you.
<ogra_> nhaines, where did you get that number ?
<nhaines> ogra_: I've heard it a couple of times, and the last time at SCALE, Jono told me.
<ogra_> i heard quite different values :)
<Kajover> An OEM problem... But I still have to install it somehow?
<nhaines> ogra_: trust your sources then.  :)
<nhaines> Kajover: no, an OEM problem and they deal with it.
<nhaines> That's what I meant by "they'll handle it for you.
<nhaines> ogra_: when Jono said it, it was in the context of "usually when a large ISV is approached, they say "for $xx,xxx, we'll build it for you."
<Kajover> Maybe I  didn't quite understand.. If a new version of the radio comes out. How will I update the phone with it if I run ubuntu?
<ogra_> Kajover, if you use a nexus device there is already radio firmware ... ubuntu will run on it ... if you buy a preinstalled ubuntu phone in the future the manufacturer has put it in place already and you wont have to care either
<nhaines> Evernote was a rather notable exception, and I think that's working out pretty well.  :)
<ogra_> nhaines, ah, k
<ogra_> yeah, they do great stuff
<ogra_> Kajover, we make sure the ubuntu radio stack will work with it, you dont need to upgrade it
<Kajover> Yes but don't I need to upgrade it.. To benefit from improvements?
<nhaines> Kajover: what improvements?
<ogra_> what improvements ?
<ogra_> heh
<Kajover> Fixes etc.. It is still a firmware update, No?
<nhaines> Yeah, but then you could break Ubuntu compatibility.
<ogra_> what is broken that you need fixed in your firmware ?
<nhaines> ogra_: sometimes Android firmware updates improve LTE performance or have other nice tweaks.  In the Android world people like to tweak radio firmware and flash different phone models.
<nhaines> ogra_: It's a thing.
<Kajover> I don't know.. On my Nexus 4 I am sure there won't be any significant changes but if you have a new phone there might be some changes worth upgrading for.
<nhaines> Kajover: new phones wouldn't be supported by Ubuntu anyway.
<ogra_> if you have a phone with ubuntu preinstalled, the firmware will be upgraded alongside
<ogra_> automatically
<Kajover> OK. So are there any drawbacks from installing touch?
<Kajover> Are there any phones with ubuntu pre-installed?
<nhaines> Kajover: Just dual-boot it.  Get MultiROM Manager or something.
<nhaines> There are two phones with Ubuntu preinstalled coming this Autumn.
<ogra_> for nexus devices where users have to fiddle with scripts from a PC to even get it installed upgrading radio or bootloader can both brick the device so we rather care that all firmware works with our stack ... if you want to you can manually flash your firmware but we wont do that automatically
<Kajover> I didn't think about dual booting it.. That is a nice way to try it out. Thank you for the tip.
<nhaines> ogra_: it's not fun if it's not dangerous.  :)
<ogra_> Ubuntu still doesnt havy many apps, there are still some missing features (whatsapp, jabber ... email ... ) beyond that it is suitable for daily use
<ogra_> really depends what you need
 * ogra_ is happy with his ubuntu phone but i dont use things like whatsapp for example, so i'm not missing anything 
<nhaines> Kajover: the main drawback is after you use Ubuntu for a bit, you spend the next hour edge-swiping in Android but nothing happens.  :)
<Kajover> Well.. Phone, Internet and messaging over the internet.. That is it so far.
<Kajover> Hehe
<popey> I have seen a number of people switch away from whatsapp to Telegram
 * popey notes we have a Telegram webapp in the store ㋛
<Kajover> That for instance could be an alternative.
<nhaines> Does anyone have any idea when new header stuff will land in the stack and on the SDK?
<davmor2> popey: did you get the bugs for the screensaver?
<popey> davmor2: i experienced it this morning
<popey> got a bug number?
<nhaines> Literally every time I schedule some time to do app design, something major changes.  :P
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1292069
<Kajover> One more thing.. Would you install touch now or wait till 14.04 releases?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292069 in Unity "After locking the screen manually (Ctrl+Alt+L), then walking away, need to unlock twice" [High,Confirmed]
<nhaines> Kajover: just use the "devel" or "trusty" branch and you won't get daily updates, but they will have been very thoroughly tested.
<Kajover> Ah still one more.. What about contact synchronization? Am I able to synchronize my contacts with Google or Microsoft.. Or any other service?
<Kajover> .. The same for the calendar.
<nhaines> No, but soon, with Google.
<nhaines> Unless you use the commandline to sync your contacts.  Then yes now.
<Kajover> Soon Google is enough for me. Thanks.
<timppa> Is GSM/4G version of nexus 7 2013 supported?
<ogra_> timppa, no, but i think Tassadar has a community build for it
<timppa> ogra_: sh**, just bought one
<ogra_> timppa, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06721.html
<ogra_> he should have images for deb ...
<davmor2> Morning all
<ogra_> (and afaik they work fine since they are derived from our flo (wifi version) images)
<timppa> hopefully
<timppa> thanks!
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash --channel trusty --bootstrap=true --server="http://system-image.tasemnice.eu"
<ogra_> should get you going
<timppa> ogra_: is that for hammerhead only?
<ogra_> timppa, no, for deb too afaik
<ogra_> i see deb files here http://cdimage.tasemnice.eu/20140308/
<ogra_> and here http://system-image.tasemnice.eu/trusty-proposed/deb/
<timppa> I will try
<timppa> hopefully there will be officially supported version on the gsm version of n7 also
<imbehindyou> hey all - i have a question about ubuntu touch
<imbehindyou> at its base, is the operating system ubuntu or android ?
<ogra_> it is ubuntu but for using the binary blobs there runs a very small android inside an lxc container (for modem, sensor and graphics drivers)
<ogra_> (oh, and the camera firmware)
<matv1> hi just wondering: is anyone aware of a generic bug where updated clickpackages fail to start, but they do after a reboot?
<ogra_> matv1, havent seen that, please file one
<matv1> ogra are you sure thats not known? I have seen this before on quite a few ocaisions over well last year actualy. just not lately
<matv1> but seeing it again just now after updating the calc
<ogra_> well, i can update packages fine here and they work
<ogra_> just did so yesterday
<matv1> oh i am on maguro btw
<ogra_> ah, k
<matv1> still want that bug rep then?
<ogra_> maguro is not being tested or promoted anymore
<matv1> i know
<ogra_> sure ... though mention that you are on maguro
<matv1> ok will do
<matv1> ogra do i need to pastebin some logs? i am not sure which if any would be usefull
<ogra_> add the logs for the app from /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/
<ogra_> and if you have also whatever related you find in /var/crash/
<matv1> ok i will see whats there
<matv1> thnx
<cwayne> so what're the chances of landing 5.2 today
<ogra_> cwayne, good i'd say
<ogra_> everything sits in proposed already
<ogra_> and the last non 5.2 build looks really good, that should give us a few days wiggle room to land it
<ogra_> (dnot expect any new image promotions within the next week though 5.2 will likely break a lot even though we tra to test everything in advance)
<ogra_> *try
<cwayne> right, i jsut want it to get into -proposed for now :)
<ogra_> that already happened, but it is still blocked
<cwayne> well i meant a -proposed image
<timppa> ogra_: paste.ubuntu.com/7089432
<ogra_> timppa, hmm, talk to Tassadar once he is around
<timppa> I will
<ogra_> unless sergiusens has an idea ... might be a prob with ubuntu-device-flash ...
<ogra_> (though i suspect it is rather server side)
<timppa> Damn I'm pissed about myself (once again) for not looking up thibngs better... :(
<timppa> I really thought that it's the same device and supported as the WiFi model...
<timppa> ubuntu-device-flash has one update available, will try again
<timppa> ah now it seems to do something
<timppa> * Flashing version 236...
<timppa> :D
<ogra_> yay
<sergiusens> ogra_, about what?
<sergiusens> timppa, 2014/03/14 12:43:48 invalid character '<' looking for beginning of value ... that's most likely a failure to decode the json; I'll make the error message clearer
<timppa> sergiusens: I updated the ubuntu-device-flash package and it started working again
<timppa> what is Binder_2 process?
<ogra_> the kernel IPC mechanism the binary blobs communicate through
<timppa> ogra_: ok, it was hogging 100% CPU for a while
<timppa> ogra_: Now I have r236 on my N7 :D
<ogra_> congrats !
<cwayne> is there a way to make sure a ppa is building against -proposed?
<cwayne> ogra_, ^ any idea?
<ogra_> nope
<didrocks> cwayne: looks at build logs
<didrocks> look*
<didrocks> you should see the update from -proposed
<didrocks> otherwise, if you are the ppa owner, you can check the switch
<cwayne> ah, how do you do that?
<cwayne> ah nm
<cwayne> got it, thanks didrocks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<timppa> If I change the hostname on UT will it survive the OTA update?
<timppa> Now I have a problem regarding ssh keys, hostname is the same on Nexus 4 and Nexus 7...
<popey> timppa: yeah, it's annoying having multiple "ubuntu-phablet" hostnames around here
<cwayne> should be changable now with hostnamectl
<timppa> popey, cwayne thanks!
<timppa> yes! this is awesome! Using terminal is way better on n7. Now I can use irssi with this :)
<timppa> and gsm works also, no need to depend on wireless :)
<davmor2> hey guys how do you do call switching?
<popey> davmor2: get a second phone to call you
<davmor2> popey: just tried it went through to answering machine as the line was busy
<popey> same here
<popey> might need enabling on the account
<popey> yeah, checked on my iphone, it does the same
<fps> holding my breath while performing step 4 on this nexus 4 i bought only for ubuntu touch ;D
<popey> Saviq: do you know when the landscape mode for nexus 7 2013 is due to land? the one we had for mwc?
<popey> I'd like to do some more extensive landscape app testing, but would rather not use a dated mwc build.
<fps> the installation procedure seems to be well documented and rather streamlined already :D
<davmor2> popey: does the light sensor actually work for you?
<Saviq> popey, it's not gonna land
<Saviq> popey, it was a hack
<Saviq> popey, we need proper shell rotation that's due post-14.04
<popey> Saviq: so we wont get landscape on the nexus 7 for 14.04?
<rickspencer3> popey, lol
<rickspencer3> popey, nice pic on g+
<Saviq> popey, 'fraid not, no
<popey> rickspencer3: taken with ubuntu phone ☻
<popey> Saviq: hmm. bummer. thanks.
<rickspencer3> Saviq, can't we just hard code the shell rotated into landscape mode rather than portrait?
<Saviq> rickspencer3, it's not just about the shell
<Saviq> rickspencer3, it's about app placement as well, so main/sidestage is the biggest issue there
<rickspencer3> Saviq, but Nexus 10?
<Saviq> rickspencer3, that's natively landscape
<Saviq> rickspencer3, Nexus 7 is natively portrait
<pmcgowan> Saviq, did we give up on some lower level workaround? seems it must be possible
<rickspencer3> Saviq, right, so Nexus 10 we'll have sidestage and etc... soon, right?
<pmcgowan> we have now on N10
<Saviq> rickspencer3, it's there all the time
<pmcgowan> such as it is
<rickspencer3> ok, good
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> thanks
<Saviq> we have a few fixes in store for that, and we're starting to work on the right edge for it
<Saviq> new right edge, that is
<cwayne> but i thought the whole purpose of choosing the n7 was that it was big enough for sidestage
<cwayne> hence the removal of n10 as officially supported
<pmcgowan> we did not remove n10 btw
<Saviq> pmcgowan, yes, we went for a unity-mir/unity8-level, otherwise transforming input was an issue
<Saviq> cwayne, and sure, it is big enough for sidestage, but because it's native portrait, it's the wrong orientation for a side stage...
<hapee> hi guys, can I post a question? and the question is: I see an update to build 237 where do I find information on the changes in that build?
<pmcgowan> hapee, the "unofficial" way is to check http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<pmcgowan> we dont really have proper release notes for each image
<hapee> thanks pmcgowan this is good enough
<didrocks> also the landing team email try to spot the biggest changes
<didrocks> hapee: pmcgowan ^
<fps> interesting. i just went onto the contacts thingie and an error message about a "terminal not being able to be configured remotely" popped up
<fps> hm, i wonder if i can get carddav support to work somehow
<fps> hmm, is there a built in way to lock the device with a pin/password?
<fps> hm, uninstalling the gmail and facebook apps failed with an error
<fps> is that expected?
<dobey> popey: can you reflash #236 and try to install? do you have the .wrtable_image file on your phone? neither alecu nor myself could reproduce your bug :-/
<popey> dobey: i will a bit later, yes.
<dobey> k
<barry> mandel: hi!  where are things with the new u-d-m and s-i silo?
<lool> cjwatson: so beuno is adding support for multiple frameworks now
<lool> he will send an email to the list
<MacSlow> t1mp, got a moment?
<didrocks> lool: ok, so we found what's needed
<didrocks> for click and apparmor
<t1mp> MacSlow: sure
<didrocks> lool: ok, so phone-side, apart from the click ones, we should be ready (but messaging-app)
<mandel> barry, qt5 is very close to land, we have l39 for us and we will request the silo asap
<mandel> barry, we should get it later today and we will be able to test it in the devices
<didrocks> beuno: as discussion, we introduced the ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev framework (maybe it will get renamed)
<didrocks> beuno: mind taking that one into account, even if it's short-lived?
<barry> mandel: sounds good!
<cjwatson> didrocks: it was supposed to be -dev1
<cjwatson> didrocks: and you didn't declare the new Base-Name and Base-Version fields
<cjwatson> didrocks: I was going to do that when I added it, it's actually fairly important
<didrocks> cjwatson: ah, we can still change it. Just trying to get things unblocked (I wasn't involved into the preparation and being dropped in the middle :/)
<cjwatson> didrocks: mind if I rename it now and add those fields?  I don't want to have to clean this up later
<didrocks> cjwatson: sure sure :)
<didrocks> you are doing both upload?
<didrocks> or can I help?
<beuno> didrocks, sure thing, I'll add it to the store as supported in a short while
<didrocks> beuno: so ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1
<beuno> :)
<beuno> so maybe I'll send an email to the list
<beuno> and get a few +1s all around
<beuno> and then add it
<beuno> FWIW, landing it on the image won't break the scope/store
<beuno> this is just so people can upload apps that target that
<cjwatson> didrocks: both uploads?
<cjwatson> beuno: click will need to be changed too
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, the click apparmor needs a change, I can do it
<didrocks> so -dev1?
<cjwatson> didrocks: I'd be more comfortable if we let the security team take care of that, personally
<didrocks> cjwatson: jdstrand isn't around and we are in the middle of the transaction, do you know who else from the security team can help?
<cjwatson> there's no transaction here
<cjwatson> apps are still built against 13.10 with click chroot, nothing changes
<didrocks> cjwatson: well, all images will fail without that
<didrocks> Touch image
<cjwatson> why do image builds fail?
<didrocks> because we can't generate a profile for the apps that needs a rebuild
 * cjwatson uploads http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090583/
<didrocks> (click apps)
<cjwatson> well, I guess only if the change is really obvious
<cjwatson> you don't need to change click for that though - that can wait for next week
<cjwatson> that's only for building apps with click chroo
<cjwatson> t
<didrocks> cjwatson: it is really obvious (it's only click apparmor, not click)
<cjwatson> well, sort of.  click-apparmor ought to be using libclick to get the framework name/version
<didrocks> cjwatson: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/169495245/click-apparmor_0.1.15.3_0.1.15.4.diff.gz
<cjwatson> I guess it isn't totally terrible to hardcode ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1 for now, but that code needs to not live for very long
<didrocks> (yeah, it doesn't use default is the .framework file is present)
<didrocks> cjwatson: right, that's why I don't do a MP and will email jamie directly
<cjwatson> I have no idea whether that's OK or not, but your call I guess
<cjwatson> please rename to -dev1 though :)
<didrocks> cjwatson: we tested
<didrocks> yeah, that was the "second upload" I was mentionning
<didrocks> mentioning*
<cjwatson> oh I see
<jdstrand> what's going on?
<cjwatson> I expect the profile isn't right, but I suppose it will work well enough for the core apps we ship
<didrocks> ah jdstrand :)
<jdstrand> we landed 14.04 frameworks today?
<didrocks> jdstrand: yeah, due to 5.2 transition
<jdstrand> there is a landing in Pending for 0.2
<jdstrand> it is well tested locally
<didrocks> jdstrand: so, we were looking/poking around to see what needs to be changed framework-wise
<didrocks> jdstrand: ah excellent, let's use your work then
<didrocks> jdstrand: this is with ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: I just uploaded ubuntu-touch-meta with ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1, plus the Base-Name and Base-Version fields for all frameworks
<jdstrand> it also doesn't use libclick, but that was a practical matter of things landing all around the same time. I have a plan to move to it, but 0.2 will work fine
<didrocks> jdstrand: there was another issue we had when popey tried to install his app for ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1
<didrocks> jdstrand: we needed that: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/169495245/click-apparmor_0.1.15.3_0.1.15.4.diff.gz
<jdstrand> ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1 is one of the frameworks in the testsuite. it will work with 0.2
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Once that's in place, you should safely be able to use from gi.repository import Click; Click.Framework.open etc.
<cjwatson> or Click.Framework.get_frameworks
<cjwatson> and framework.get_base_name() and .get_base_version() should work
<jdstrand> I'd prefer to not switch to libclick today, as I'm off. but, like I said, 0.2 is ready and will work with the frameworks specified in the wiki, including -dev1
<cjwatson> sure, I'm off too :)
<jdstrand> :)
<cjwatson> just popping in
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I think you can now actually be off, and I'll be on for a bit, assuming this is the last thing you are working on :)
<didrocks> jdstrand: how can we help to not destroy your day off?
<cjwatson> yep.  I needed a break for carrying things around anyway ...
<didrocks> jdstrand: feel free to ignore my upload then, but it was the only thing that enabled us to have aa-easy-proof -f regenarating the profile
<jdstrand> didrocks: give me a silo, I'll test while eating breakfast. it won't take long. I finished all the new tests, testsuite, local testing, the MP, etc, etc this week. I'm ready to start the landing if you are
<jdstrand> I've not looked at 0.1.15.4 and would prefer to use 0.2, since it is well tested
<davmor2> didrocks: you mean aa-clickhook -f right?
<jdstrand> is 0.1.15.4 uploaded?
<didrocks> jdstrand: yeah, but we can ignore it :)
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok, I ran "build" forcing to ignore the version
<didrocks> jdstrand: silo 008
<jdstrand> didrocks: so, 0.1.15.4 went through the proce and I need to merge in its changes, or was it uploaded outside of the process?
<jdstrand> s/proce/process/
<didrocks> jdstrand: I didn't know if you fix the branch ownership, hence the direct upload (but tested the same way)
<jdstrand> (note, I mentioned in Pending that this was needed for the new frameworks)
<fps> btw: is it ok to just use the apt tools on the commandline via adb shell to install software, etc>
<fps> ?
<fps> or does that harm the system in any way
<jdstrand> I prefer the direct upload for this, since now I can truly ignore it :)
<fps> i wonder if there's an overview for linux power users on what goes and what doesn't with ubuntu touch
<didrocks> jdstrand: oh sure, please do if you tested (
<jdstrand> I have tested 0.2 extensively. I will do the silo and retest with the built packages
<didrocks> jdstrand: we'll need to fix the branch team then
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok, changing the setting then
<jdstrand> didrocks: it says 'Preparing packages', did you start the build?
<cjwatson> fps: it's possible if you make the base image writable (phablet-config writable-image), but that breaks system-image-updates and is only really supported for developers testing stuff
<cjwatson> developers of the platform itself I mean
<didrocks> jdstrand: I did, just aborted though as per the discussion
<didrocks> jdstrand: so that you can do a direct upload until we fix the branch ownership
<jdstrand> didrocks: let's pause. I'm new to the process so I can't connect all the dots yet. what specifically do you need me to do? I just assume I start with 'Build'
<fps> cjwatson: oh, too bad :(
<fps> cjwatson: but good to know. thanks..
<didrocks> jdstrand: you prefer to directly upload your package to the ppa until the branch ownership is fixed, right?
<fps> cjwatson: but i guess one could be free to install a chroot on the device where one has free reign?
<fps> cjwatson: for doing more linux-ish stuff
<fps> or even a lxc?
<jdstrand> didrocks: I can do that. I have a source package that is tested. that said, I'm fine with the MP and doing what we did yesterday
<didrocks> jdstrand: no, let's do the source package if already ready and you feel more confortable for today
<jdstrand> yesterday/wed
<didrocks> jdstrand: so landing-006 for you
<jdstrand> didrocks: ok. I've not uploaded a package directly to a silo ppa before. anything special?
<didrocks> jdstrand: you can dput here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006
<didrocks> jdstrand: then, run the build job with "watch only"
<jdstrand> ack
<didrocks> (or even watch only shouldn't be needed in fact)
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, hows your day off so far
<cjwatson> fps: sure, that should work
<jdstrand> nice
<jdstrand> :)
<pmcgowan> same as colins it seems
<jdstrand> I've just glad I couldn't sleep last night and finished up a load of testsuite updates for this :)
<jdstrand> s/I've/I'm/
<jdstrand> (ie, updated the security image tests)
<jdstrand> ok, had to regenerate the changelog cause it still had UNRELEASED
<jdstrand> uploading to silo now
<didrocks> jdstrand: great!
<didrocks> jdstrand: was it rejected? (I thought I added you to the right team)
<jdstrand> didrocks: I don't see a rejection notification
<jdstrand> but I don't see it in the ppa either
<jdstrand> I did 'dput ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006 ./*source.changes'
<didrocks> yeah… weird
<didrocks> and you are on the right team
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok, let's not delay on that, if you are sure about your testing, please upload to the archive
<didrocks> (not sure if ppa's publication has any issue)
<jdstrand> I am. I ran the test plan, ran it on a mako, ran all the tests
<didrocks> jdstrand: ok, upload then please :)
 * didrocks frees the silo
<jdstrand> uploaded
<didrocks> thanks a lot jdstrand :)
<didrocks> jdstrand: so, people have 2 strings to change, right
<didrocks> ubuntu-sdk-13.10 -> ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1
<didrocks> policy: 1.0 -> 2.0?
<didrocks> (1.0 -> 1.1 it seems)
<Allexz> Hey guys, thought id get a second look on ubuntu-touch, tried it momentarily when it was "new", should i go with devel or devel-proposed ? Any real difference?
<popey> Allexz: i'd avoid -proposed for the next day or two ☻
<popey> maybe install it now, and then update it on tuesday ☻
<Allexz> I see, got a link to whats going on? ^
<mhall119> Allexz: devel is "latest tested", devel-proposed is "latest untested"
<mhall119> devel should always work
<mhall119> -proposed might not
<Allexz> Allright, i'll probably just stay on devel then :) flashing at the moment, has much happened since day 1 ?
<lool> cjwatson: hey, would you know which components need work to move from click to libclick?
<davmor2> Allexz: Loads
<Allexz> wow... things has evolved
<lool> cjwatson: nm, foudn thanks  :-)
<Saviq> does anyone use dualboot here? does the ubuntu dualboot app reboot the device for you?
<popey> Saviq: dpm does
<Saviq> or well, for that matter, does "adb shell reboot" reboot? (probably reardless of dual boot)
<cwayne_> adb shell reboot will reboot to android
<Saviq> cwayne_, that's fine
<Saviq> cwayne_, but yeah, that reboots, the app doesn't apparently
<davmor2> Allexz: I'll take that as a good thing then :)
<Allexz> davmor2:  wow, yes it's looking really great, i cannot wait for it to go gold
<dpm> hi Saviq, ondra should know how the reboot happens, but I can point you to the code
<Saviq> dpm, can you confirm that the dual boot app on ubuntu does reboot for you indeed? to either ubuntu or android?
<dpm> Saviq, it does, for me, but I've not yet updated to the latest image promoted this week, I'm an image behind
<dpm> Saviq, here's how the app on the Ubuntu side reboots: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vtuson/humpolec/ubuntudualboot/view/head:/backend/modules/ubuntuboot/ubuntuboot.cpp#L6
<Saviq> dpm, hmm empty password it seems
<dpm> Saviq, oh wait, it doesn't!
<Saviq> dpm, okies, bug, then
<Saviq> dpm, /me files
<dpm> sorry, I thought I'd rebooted to android recently. So sorry for the confusion. I can reproduce it, reboot does not work from the Ubuntu side
<dpm> it just freezes the app
<Saviq> dpm, bug #1292609
<ubot5> bug 1292609 in The Humpolec project "Ubuntu dualboot app does not reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292609
<dpm> Saviq, confirmed, thanks
<Saviq> dpm, on another note, does the download take a long, long time for you as well? it's much faster for me when I use ubuntu-device-flash, I'm on a 120Mbps hose, but with the android app it takes several minutes to download :/
<dpm> Saviq, I used to have the problem with the long downloads (30 mins to 1h!), but the last two times it seems to have been fast enough (about 2-5 mins)
<Saviq> dpm, ok thanks
<dpm> I told ondra, but we could never figure out what it was. I'm on 50Mbps, but I didn't measure how fast the wireless connection was during the downloads
<ondra> Saviq: what is your issue with reboot?
<Saviq> ondra, it doesn't work ;)
<Saviq> ondra, I even saw sudo prompting for the password on my console somehow
<Saviq> ondra, so it looks like sudo doesn't go through and just hangs on the password prompt
<ondra> Saviq: do you mean dualboot.sh script?
<Saviq> ondra, no, the ubuntu app
<ondra> Saviq: ahh that one, yeah
<ondra> Saviq: there is some issue wiht it, introduces with latest ubuntu, 0220 still works
<Saviq> ondra, I think you should be able to call a dbus thingy to reboot
<ondra> Saviq: did not have time to look at it more, Victor is trying to have a look
<ondra> Saviq: I don't think we have permissions for that
<Saviq> ondra, lightdm is on the device after all, and you're in a proper ubuntu session, I'm assuming unconfined
<Saviq> ondra, well, we should gain them - better than assuming knowledge of the password and going through sudo...
<ondra> Saviq: I think we are confined
<Saviq> ondra, I'm sure that can be solved with jdstrand :)
<Saviq> ondra, maybe adding an exception specific for the dualboot app or something
<Saviq> ondra, of course, I don't know what the long term plan for that app is (if any), so it might make sense not to spend any time on it
<ondra> Saviq: I don't think it makes sense to get exception, so we will just try to resolve issue when it hangs on password now
<cjwatson> lool: I've been working on upstart-app-launch, unity-scope-click, ubuntu-system-settings, and clickmanager-plugin, and I think click-apparmor probably should be as well
<cjwatson> lool: nothing *needs* to move as such, there's full compatibility, but perf advantages
<boiko> rsalveti: hey, can we get the ofono-qt MR merged now that the Qt5.2 has landed?
<cjwatson> lool: (upstart-app-launch: branches approved and ready to land; unity-scope-click: I've done some work but waiting for new scopes before proceeding; ubuntu-system-settings: my patches compile, haven't tested them yet, could use advice on how to do accurate benchmarking of the relevant plugin; clickmanager-plugin: I have some unbuilt/untested patches)
<balloons> libqt5core5 -> libqt5core5a has broken installation for the core apps ppa for some core apps that depend on it
<cjwatson> they need to be rebuilt, aiui that's unavoidable
<balloons> is a straight rebuild enough, do we need to update depends?
<rsalveti> boiko: we're waiting to get at least one image first
<boiko> rsalveti: :/
<Knightwise> guys ?
<cjwatson> balloons: check with Mirv but AFAIK a straight rebuild is fine
<boiko> rsalveti: we have at least 3 MRs that we can't get built on jenkins because of that
<balloons> ty
<Knightwise> when I boot i get the dialog option on the nexus 7 that asks me if ROM may flash stock recovery on boot
<Knightwise> what do I answer ? yes or no ?
<boiko> rsalveti: and the change is really low risk: no one is using that code path yet
<rsalveti> boiko: right, but unfortunately not much we can do now, people are working hard on that
<Knightwise> hey alan_g !
<rsalveti> balloons: just a rebuild should be enough
<alan_g> Knightwise: ?
<Knightwise> anyone have any idea what i should answer to the question if ROM may flash stock recovery on boot fix ?
<Knightwise> I installed ubuntu touch using the wiki as a manual.
<Mirv> balloons: straight no-change rebuild
<Knightwise> everything seems to have gone ok , now its booting up
<Knightwise> and then I get the question if Rom may flash stock recovery on boot FIX yes/no
<Knightwise> yes : Disable recovery flash or NO (or GO back)
<cjwatson> this may be the blind leading the blind, but when I saw that message I searched the web and found advice saying it actually didn't matter
<Knightwise> in the manual it talks about the nexus 10 having this issue and that you should select "go back"
<Knightwise> it seems to be rebooting now .. just not sure into what.
<Knightwise> I got it ! :) it booted
<DanChapman> Knightwise: i get that every time, all i do is just wait it eventually progresses on its own
<Knightwise> aand it crashed.
<ogra_> Knightwise, manual installs arent actually supported or tested anymore since a while ... use ubuntu-device-flash
<Knightwise> i did :)
<Knightwise> its working now
<Knightwise> Whow..
<Knightwise> alien !
<ogra_> oh, i misread ... you said you used the wiki as a manual ... not you used the manual instructions on the wiki :)
<popey> davmor2: you around? can you install franglish and tell me if you see the icon in the dash or not?
<sergiusens> beuno, didrocks rsalveti when I try to upload the new clicks I don't get the 14.04 framework as an option
<didrocks> sergiusens: beuno was working on that AFAIK
<didrocks> lool: do you know? you told it was ongoing, right? ^
<sergiusens> didrocks, ok, so I wait then
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, see my point 3. in the email :p
<didrocks> sergiusens: I think just get everything prepared
<beuno> sergiusens, right
<beuno> I haven't added it yet
<beuno> -dev1 and -qml?
<beuno> sergiusens, didrocks, if you guys +1 it I'll make it available now
<didrocks> beuno: yeah, -dev1 is what we are going to use for now
<beuno> ok, hold on to your seat
<cjwatson> -dev1 is not in the same category as -qml
<cjwatson> actually, bah, I think we got this wrong
<beuno> I am not sure I understand how the store cares about these different categories
<cjwatson> this is what you get for doing this on my day off :)
<beuno> heh
<beuno> cjwatson, the store hasn't accepted anything yet
<beuno> so there's time
<cjwatson> it was supposed to be ubuntu-sdk-14.04-{qml,papi,html}-dev1
<beuno> I can not add it
<cjwatson> we'd agreed on that, so just -dev1 was a mistake, sigh
<cjwatson> but I'm really not going to fix it now, somebody who cares more about this mad rush today should do it
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks has the latest agreed stuff
<cjwatson> (more or less agreed anyway)
<beuno> so I think nobody's blocked on uploading to the store
<didrocks> can we do a transition period?
<didrocks> beuno: the image is
<beuno> didrocks, why?
<didrocks> beuno: see the landing team email, next image is going to be broken
<cjwatson> I suppose you can do it as just bare -dev1 for now and please NOT advertise it for general use, just use it to unblock sergiusens
<cjwatson> then we can split it ASAP next week
<beuno> didrocks, I read it, I don't understand why you need to upload to the store
<didrocks> cjwatson: yeah, I didn't give the full name on the ML
<cjwatson> otherwise we confuse the hell out of appdevs
<beuno> the click scope will handle any framework search
<didrocks> beuno: because of the ABI uncompatibility?
 * cjwatson -> elsewhere
<didrocks> beuno: we don't have any compatible gallery, terminal or messaging app
<didrocks> with latest image
<didrocks> we need to rebuild those
<didrocks> (the ones I listed)
<sergiusens> cjwatson, beuno I can redo it
<davmor2> popey: I'm back now so yes
<didrocks> sergiusens: well, we already uploaded some packages in distro for that
<sergiusens> didrocks, can't you redo it as well? :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: so, it's going to be painful and redelayed
<sergiusens> ok
<didrocks> sergiusens: more a question of delay
<popey> davmor2: yes you can or yes you do see broken icons?
<didrocks> sergiusens: and not thrilled after 12h here :p
<ogra_> heh, whats 12h
<davmor2> popey: I'm installing it now
<popey> ta
<didrocks> ogra_: without running, that's why I would prefer we don't argue on the same thing :)
<davmor2> popey: I see an icon in the store I don't one it is installed
<ogra_> didrocks, oh, i thought you went running
<didrocks> ogra_: well, see the channels and continuous pings, I couldn't
<ogra_> bah
<davmor2> s/one/once
<ogra_> thats indeed bad
<popey> davmor2: brilliant, thanks
<didrocks> all that because that transition wasn't really prepared
<didrocks> and dumped on me
<didrocks> so ok, let's go on
<didrocks> beuno: can you just implement those names (+ the definitives)
<didrocks> beuno: then, we'll retransition to the real ones
<sergiusens> cjwatson, fwiw popey would need to not make app developers use this new framework
<didrocks> sergiusens: well, the can use the new name I guess
<popey> its only for app devs which have had to rebuild binary chunks?
<popey> surely
<didrocks> ubuntu-sdk-14.04-{qml,papi,html}-dev1
<popey> there's only 3 devs affected by this.
<didrocks> popey: can you advertize that one? They will just not be displayed until Monday
<sergiusens> didrocks, they can't test with the new name until it's in though; apparmor rejects unknown frameworks
<didrocks> and we won't promote an image beforehand
<popey> I dont see this as the biggest issue we have ☻
<sergiusens> so they can stage but can't test
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, at least, they won't need to reupload?
<popey> didrocks: I already mailed them the other one, happy to update them with more spam ☻
<didrocks> popey: I'm sure you like spamming :)
<popey> I do!
<beuno> didrocks, sergiusens, I'll email the list and once I get +1s all around, I'll add
<ogra_> popey, shouldnt you also mail the ML given that we have an app contest running ?
<ogra_> there might be more binary apps in the works
<didrocks> beuno: hum, when/from who do you wait for the +1s?
<beuno> didrocks, you, sergiusens, cjwatson, jdstrand and lool
<beuno> ideally
<popey> ogra_: not yet. I dont think we want to send out info until we have this somewhat nailed down.
<didrocks> beuno: cjwatson and jdstrand are off
<didrocks> beuno: so that won't happen anytime soon
<popey> ogra_: but yes, we do need to make it more widely known
<ogra_> right
<popey> thanks ☻
<didrocks> lool doesn't seem to be around
<beuno> didrocks, and you're sure that if the store doesn't allow uploading (but yes querying), it would still block you?
<beuno> if yes
<beuno> give me the exact strings you need
<beuno> and I'll add them
<didrocks> beuno: we are more than 100% sure or we won't work around the clock for that
<sergiusens> beuno, the problem is  the image picks the clicks from the store
<beuno> right
<sergiusens> beuno, you can make it avail only for the com.ubuntu namespace if that's possible
<didrocks> beuno: so, the minimal we need is the one cjwatson mentionned (the wrong one accepted in distro for now)
<didrocks> beuno: which is ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1
<beuno> didrocks, adding it now
<didrocks> thanks :)
<fps> ok, is there a general system/architecture overview for ubuntu touch somewhere on the web??
<beuno> didrocks, sergiusens, done
<beuno> I;ll be in gtalk for the next hour
<beuno> if you need me
<didrocks> beuno: excellent, and let's get the real naming on Monday with everything transition
<beuno> and then back in IRC
<didrocks> thanks again
<dansuf> How can I run sernsorservice?
<dansuf> sensorservice*
<ogra_> your container should run it automatically
<ogra_> you can enter it with lxc-xonsole -nandroid -t0 and try to start it manually though
<dansuf> ogra_: thanks, i will try it beacuse in logcat i've got many messages "waiting for sensorservice"
<c0nd0r> hey I was redirected here with my question. I have ubuntu touch 13.10 on my nexus 4 and I just installed gnome and ran dist-upgrade without apt-get gnome-shell
<c0nd0r> and now I have a black screen. can anybody assist
<c0nd0r> I really do not want to have to reload using ttwrp
<popey> uh
<ogra_> there is no X11 support ... gnome wont run
<c0nd0r> is there any kind of rescue procedure I can do
<popey> you installed gnome shell on your phone?
<c0nd0r> I attempted installing gnome with dist-upgrade
<popey> on your phone?
<c0nd0r> correct
<ogra_> heh
<c0nd0r> It was working fine. now a black screen
<popey> yeah, as ogra_ says that's not going to work.
 * ogra_ hands popey some valerian tea
<c0nd0r> so what do I do now?
<popey> two optinos.
<popey> *options
<ogra_> re-flash ?
<popey> 1. re-flash - quick, easy
<c0nd0r> and the other option?
<popey> 2. try and unpick what you did
<c0nd0r> yes. I can do that in seconds
<ogra_> (and also use something up to date ... 13.10 is really old)
<popey> apt-get autoremove gnome-shell
<popey> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=trusty
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> --bootstrap for the first one as well :)
<popey> oh, of course.
<ogra_> (and be in the bootloader)
<c0nd0r> ummm
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install covers it nicely ☻
<ogra_> right
<c0nd0r> I think its going to be a reflash
<popey> +1
<popey> you know it makes sense
<popey> get rid of that smelly gnome
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> ☻
<c0nd0r> I have no idea how to run that procedure with a black screen through the bootloader
<ogra_> and of the rusty 13.10
<popey> reboot by pressing power and holding it
<popey> then when it vibrates on boot, hold VolDown
<ogra_> and hold down vol-dn during boot up
<dansuf> after running  lxc-console command i've got no shell, when i type sth nothing happens
<ogra_> did you use the options i gave ?
<dansuf> yeah
<ogra_> -nandroid -t0
<c0nd0r> not yet. I am slow at this ogra_
<c0nd0r> I havent reflashed
<ogra_> it might need an empty enter to show the shell prompt
<fps> taking a look at the SDK webpages, it seems to be tailored to using Qt Creator
<ogra_> c0nd0r, i was answering dansuf
<fps> i suppose everything is possible from the commandline, too
<dansuf> and i don't know how to close that app
<fps> to integrate into different build processes, development environments, etc..
<ogra_> dansuf, it should have told you when entering the terminal ... something like ctrl-a+q
<popey> fps: yeah, a lot of what we do with qtcreator has scripts behind it, like adb shell this, and click build that...
<Tassadar> ctrl+a k, if I remember correctly
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# lxc-console -nandroid -t0
<ogra_> Connected to tty 0
<ogra_> Type <Ctrl+a q> to exit the console, <Ctrl+a Ctrl+a> to enter Ctrl+a itself
<fps> popey: ok, i'm in the camp of trying to understand first what needs to be done, so i can lateron trust graphical tools more
<Tassadar> ..then I don't remember it correctly)
<ogra_> :)
<fps> i.e. using ant based builds for android before checking what eclipse can do for me, etc..
<ogra_> i wasnt sure either
<popey> fps: sounds like a fun packed friday evening ☻
<Tassadar> it was k on Ubuntu Desktop on Nexus 7
<Tassadar> with that serial console over usb
<ogra_> ah, yeah ... the old times :)
<fps> popey: :D
<timppa> is there a way to increase the screen blanking/lockout time?
<ogra_> Tassadar, btw, timppa is your first deb user (well, in this channel at least) :)
<ogra_> timppa, not yet, no
<timppa> ok
 * ogra_ just saw the mail on the ML
<Tassadar> yeah, I think several more are trying it out with the multiboot already)
<timppa> Tassadar, thank you for the n7 gsm port :)
<Tassadar> I didn't do anything, just merged the commits from gerrit rsalveti made and added the device into the "build system" (read: the bash script ran by cron)
<timppa> it's working rather well
<timppa> :)
<Tassadar> I should probably add it to the wiki as well, but the device page seems rather outdated
<timppa> that might be helpful to others as well
<timppa> just read the ml. Qt5.2 is coming? :)
<ogra_> it is already there ...
<ogra_> still hiding from the images though ... it is a bit shy
<timppa> on the latest build?
<timppa> w00t :)
<ogra_> no, hiding from the images yet :)
<ogra_> (there is no image with it yet)
<timppa> ah :)
<ogra_> and i woulldnt recommend to use the first few images with 5.2 ... we'll still be sorting out bugs until ... well, probably tuesday
<dansuf> lxc-console still gives me no prompt, even after pressing enter
<c0nd0r> ogra what is the recommended procedure to upgrade from trusty 13.10
<c0nd0r> last time I got black screen running apt-get dist-upgrade
<timppa> :) first thing in the morning, ota update the heck out of everything ;)
<ogra_> form saucy 13.10 you mean ?
<c0nd0r> I am on trusty
<ogra_> c0nd0r, apt isnt really supported
<c0nd0r> is trusty the latest
<dansuf> trusty is 14.04
<ogra_> the proper way to upgrade is to use the UI ... alternatively you can use system-image-cli -v via adb if there is a new image available
<c0nd0r> ah thats what I have then
<c0nd0r> unforunately I thought gnome would work
<ogra_> no, there is no X11
<ogra_> nothing that uses X11 will work
<c0nd0r> i saw an article where it was supported
<c0nd0r> guess not
<ogra_> nope ... not on the phone/tablet images
<ogra_> they use Mir
<c0nd0r> gotcha. thanks
<c0nd0r> phone back up and running
<c0nd0r> :)
<timppa> Tassadar: should the n7 work as phone also? Data works but calls fail
<rsalveti> not sure if the hardware is able to do voice calls
<fps> one could implement an x server
<timppa> ok
<fps> then x apps would work ;D
<fps> in a crappy way
<dansuf> I still didn't manage to get the prompt in lxc-console using arguments -nandroid -t0
<fps> i'd love to have that though. hookup keyboard and mouse and have a normal desktop session on the phone (albeit small)
<fps> would be awesome
<dansuf> yeah and i would love to get ubuntu touch working
<dansuf> i am trying to port it to my not so popular (i think its not) phone
<fps> i just bit the bullet and got myself a nexus 4
<fps> just for ubuntu touch. otherwise my htc desire hd was still fine (even got kitkat on it)
<dansuf> If I could afford a new phone I would really have better ways to spend that money
<fps> btw: this link: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-mainview.html is dead. linked from here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/building_your_first_qml_app/
<dansuf> Thgat's why I work with my current model
<fps> dansuf: what device do you have?
<dansuf> Sony Ericsson Live With Walkman
<dansuf> codename: coconut
<fps> sounds rather esoteric :D
<dansuf> I believe sensormanager is something that doesnt have to work to get a working system so I'll try to disable it
<fps> hm, it also seems the introductory example doesn't follow the style guidelines
<fps> [missing the spacer between heading and content]
<taiebot> Finally managed to get 3g working thanks to https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06868.html
<taiebot> I think it should be put somewhere maybe on the wiki.
<taiebot> But to set up an APN you just need to cd /usr/share/ofono/scripts/ python create-internet-context yourapnhere and reboot
<fps> btw: should there be something like the ubuntu software center installed on the phone?
<fps> or what's the preferred way to search/install apps
<fps> ?
<ogra_> the applications page
<pmcgowan> fps, the app scope in the dash, there is a search option or can browse all the more suggestions
<fps> ogra_: aha, on the applications page it only lists installed ones
<fps> pmcgowan: aha
<ogra_> fps, are you online ?
<fps> ogra_: actually had wifi off
<fps> turning it on
<ogra_> it pulls the list of available apps dynamically
<fps> ogra_: hmm ok
<fps> pmcgowan: forgive my ignorance, but a] what's the "dash"? and b] what's a "scope"?
<fps> ;D
<pmcgowan> fps, we call the "desktop"ish space the dash
<fps> e.g. the home screen?
<pmcgowan> scopes are elements that expose content in the dash, so you see music scope, app scope, etc
<pmcgowan> yes home screen
<pmcgowan> and other screens
<fps> yeah, ok, i see my music in the home screen
<pmcgowan> scopes search for local and/or remote content
<fps> and in the applications screen i have some dash plugins listed
<pmcgowan> and one scope can include content from other scopes
<pmcgowan> right you can sortof treat scopes like apps
<fps> so scopes are just some sort of data provider for the dash
<fps> ok
<pmcgowan> make them a favorite, etc, an updated desigbn will be landing shortly
<pmcgowan> yes
<fps> ok, so on the application screen i have three scopes: 1] recent apps, 2] installed apps, 3] dash plugins
<pmcgowan> yep
<pmcgowan> I think they are three but could be implemented as fewer scopes
<pmcgowan> could be one scope looking for three types of things
<fps> ok, so if i go back to the home screen
<pmcgowan> when the new desigb lands it will be even more obvious
<fps> there's an application scope and a music scope
<pmcgowan> right
<fps> and in the indicator bar at the top there's a search button that i can click
<fps> that one searched only locally
<fps> let me try again with the net enabled
<pmcgowan> fps, home scope is only showing local data yes
<fps> ah, i still had a terminology hangup
<fps> on the application scope the search button only searches locally, too
<fps> hmm
<pmcgowan> fps, it will search the store as well
<pmcgowan> then just touch an app and you get the option to install it
<fps> pmcgowan: hmm,so just be more patient? ok
<pmcgowan> should be quick actually
<fps> then it's not working.. or my search term doesn't have any hits
<fps> "sync"
<fps> ;D
<pmcgowan> could be
<pmcgowan> try cats
<fps> nothing..
<fps> oh well
<pmcgowan> do you see apps under More suggestions?
<fps> there's no "more suggestions"
<fps> i only have threee sections on the applications scope
<fps> 1] recent apps 2] installed and 3] dash plugins
<fps> oh well, seems i broke the thing pretty quickly ;D
<pmcgowan> fps, then you are not online?
<fps> pmcgowan: i checked with the browser
<fps> pmcgowan: i am online
<pmcgowan> oh sorry
<fps> still no search results for "cat"
<pmcgowan> you need to login to the ubuntu one account first
<pmcgowan> using settings online accounts
<fps> ok, i don't have one
<fps> dammit
<pmcgowan> I thought you would still see then without one though
<fps> i thought i was rid of the forced account nonsense..
<fps> ok..
<fps> thanks.. i will resort to using apt-get then ;D
<pmcgowan> its still under consideration, its there to help users recover the apps they get
<pmcgowan> fps, well the apps are all click packages, they will get exposed via a web api at some point
<fps> hmm, it does make sense for billing purposes, etc..
<fps> pmcgowan: cool
<fps> and maybe also for persistence across devices, etc.. but please, dear god, don't make it mandatory :D
<pmcgowan> right
<fps> oh well, it's open source after all, and more than android at that..
<fps> so if i don't like it i could change it ;D
<fps> so it's all good..
<thumperest> hello everyone
<fps> yo
<beuno> fps, can you access: https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=cat
<beuno> that's the URL the api is hitting
<fps> beuno: from the browser on the phone?
<beuno> fps, yes
<beuno> if you can, then there's some problem locally
<fps> i guess i can check that with wget in adb shell
<beuno> if you can't, there's a network problem
<fps> works fine with wget
<fps> beuno: pmcgowan also found the issue though i think. i'm not logged into a ubuntu one account
<pmcgowan> he tells me thats not needed
<beuno> fps, well, as you can see, that URL is not authenticated
<beuno> as wget just passed it through
<beuno> maybe the scope does something else kind of funky
<fps> beuno: true. other application logic might check the logged in state though?
<fps> ok
<beuno> so it would be good to log in and see if that fixes
<beuno> it
<fps> hmm, i suppose i will have to create an account then.. open the ubuntu one app, etc?
<fps> sorry, complete noob here. just flashed this baby a couple of hours ago..
<beuno> now that I think about it, I'm sure it's not that
<beuno> as the account thing comes into play when you try and download
<beuno> alecu_, ping?
<fps> maybe i'm completely stupid though or we have a total misunderstanding
<alecu_> beuno: pong
<beuno> fps, http://login.ubuntu.com/
 * alecu_ reads backlog
<beuno> alecu_, can you confirm the click scope doesn't need you to have a U1 account to search and show results?
<fps> we're talking about the little search button at the top of the screen of the "applications" screen/scope
<fps> ?
<alecu_> beuno: the click scope needs no credentials to search and to show details for a given result
<alecu_> beuno, fps: credentials are only asked when about to install
<fps> ok
<alecu_> I mean, about to start the download and install.
 * fps doesn't want to steal your time with noobiness and lack of l33tn3ss
<alecu_> fps: try doing a search with the tiny magnifying glass, in the "Applications" page.
<fps> alecu_: you mean at the top of the screen? left of the different indicators?
<fps> that's the search button i meant above
<pmcgowan> fps, you need to be on the applications page in the dash
<fps> pmcgowan: i am. The one titled "Applications"
<pmcgowan> right
<fps> is there a way to debug the communication of the components maybe? syslog? dbus monitoring?
<alecu_> fps: plug your phone, and on your pc do: adb shell tail -f /home/phablet/.cache/unity-scope-click.log
<fps> ok
<fps> http://pastebin.com/Rae1SzU8
<fps> this is what shows after hitting the search for "cat"
<pmcgowan> online search is off? alecu_
<fps> oh, it's my noobiness
<fps> yes
<fps> i'm very sorry for stealing your time
<pmcgowan> hah
<pmcgowan> you disabled it I think
<pmcgowan> I forgot one could do that
<fps> when i first flashed the device i went through the settings and disabled the online search for the dash
<fps> not knowing what i was
<fps> ;D
<pmcgowan> there you go
<pmcgowan> hey it worked
<fps> indeed
<alecu_> I'm pretty sure sergiusens will love to be reminded about that setting
 * fps feels bad now
<pmcgowan> np
<sergiusens> alecu_, lol :-)
<alecu_> pmcgowan: I had completely forgotten about that too. I think we should somehow show that in the UI when doing searches, like a small yellow bar somewhere that says "online searches are off", or "your network is disconnected"
<pmcgowan> absolutely
<alecu_> fps: would you mind opening a bug in ubuntu-scope-click about that? I can help you with that
<dansuf> is that bad when there are no files in /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system, data and cache?
<fps> alecu_: sure. i think i once had a launchpad account before there was the big hacking some moons ago
<fps> alecu_: dunno if it still works.. let's see
<fps> or was the hack targetting the ubuntu forums? can't remember.. let's see
<alecu_> fps: please report the bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+filebug
<asomething> Anyone else seeing problems with user metrics? It still just displaying "No data sources available" even though I've done things today which should update it...
<alecu_> fps: the hack targetted the forums, right
<pmcgowan> asomething, it should not say that, should say no text messages etc
<fps> alecu_: i guess it's not really a bug report though, but rather a feature request or. well, let's see.
<asomething> pmcgowan, any idea how to go about debugging it?
<fps> title: "When doing searches in the UI there should be an indicator that searches are only local"
<fps> does that capture the spirit?
<alecu_> fps: I would argue that it's a bug if it takes four people thirty minutes to figure out :-)
<fps> fair enough
<pmcgowan> asomething, sorry I dont
<pmcgowan> asomething, have you made changes to your install?
<asomething> nope, it's still read-only
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> asomething, which build is it?
<asomething> r237
<fps> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1292700
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292700 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "When doing searches in the UI there should be an indicator that searches are only local" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> asomething, I am checking to see how to debug
<asomething> ps aux | grep "usermetricsservice"  shows that the service is running
<fps> making good UIs is hard. to find the right balance of information density and discoverability is an art
<pmcgowan> asomething, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libusermetrics/+bug/1286276
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1286276 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Lock screen whines that "No data sources available" on first use" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fps> one that i'm not good at. that's why almost all software i write avoids guis ;D
<pmcgowan> asomething, I suspect a reboot will fix it
<asomething> pmcgowan, Sadly not. I've definitely rebooted today. More than once even...
<fps> btw: if i want to familiarize myself with the whole system from the general arcitecture working down to aspects that interest me, what would you guys point me at?
<fps> the source? ;D
<pmcgowan> asomething, please comment on that bug then, although there is a bit of a rewrite coming, so it may take time to see a fix
<asomething> pmcgowan, will do. thanks
<dansuf> Logcat is spamming with messages that it's waiting for sensorservice and surfaceflinger. I've got black screen. Do these messages prevent booting ubuntu?
<dansuf> Also I've got this in /home/phablet/.xsession-errors:
<dansuf> Mount failed for selinuxfs on /sys/fs/selinux:  No such file or directory
<dansuf> init: window-stack-bridge main process (1055) killed by SEGV signal
<alecu_> fps: thanks for the bug report. What do you mean by "the whole system"?
<alecu_> fps: the whole "ubuntu touch" operating system? or the dash/scopes UI?
<dansuf> I am porting touch to ny device and I still have go a black screen. Does any of these errors caouse it? http://pastebin.com/ZiXe5UMC
<dansuf> I've got this error in /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log and I think this is the cause of lightdm's stop on boot
<dansuf> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::runtime_error> >'
<dansuf>   what():  error during hwc set()
<dansuf> Aborted (core dumped)
<dansuf> May it be connected with wrong udev rules for gpu?
<fps> alecu_: i meant the whole software stack that you get after installing ubuntu touch on a phone :D
<fps> alecu_: and re your comments on the bug report:
<fps> i was just entering this:
<fps> Or maybe show different sections in the search results.
<fps> One section for the phone local results, one section for results from ubuntu one, etc..
<fps> the section could then indicate that it is disabled
<fps> but from your sample screenshot it looks like you're using a different version than me anyways..
<fps> so i might misinterpret that screen
<dansuf> I don't know hot to find udev rulees for egl for my phone
<cwayne_> huh, wanted to try out go + qml, but it seems to be broken
<sergiusens> cwayne_, how so?
<sergiusens> cwayne_, those gl examples probably won't work in an egl only environment
<cwayne_> sergiusens, nm, i was missing deps
<sergiusens> k
<cwayne_> i thought the 5.2.1 transition broke it
<cwayne_> was too quick to assume :)
<popey> you know what assumption does!
<popey> ☻
<dansuf> I think I have udev issues with egl. Can somebody help me?
<matv1> popey do you remember if anything ever came of  https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart-app-launch/+bug/1270975
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1270975 in Upstart Application Launcher " Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:715)" [Undecided,New]
<popey> matv1: i think it was determined to not be a problem (that error message)
<matv1> okay. i ran into something very similar this morning
<matv1> and remember it happening a couple of times before that
<matv1> i did a bug report for it
<matv1> its 1292725
<popey> bug 1292725
<ubot5> bug 1292725 in Upstart Application Launcher "after clickpackage update app launches as white screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292725
<matv1> yes
<matv1> and i have definitely seen that before on quite a few occasions
<nik90> popey: erm when I do a update, it is trying to remove ubuntu-sdk, ubuntu-sdk-libs and so on
<nik90> popey: is this expected?
<popey> nik90: on your desktop?
<nik90> popey: yes on the desktop 14.04
<popey> apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk
<popey>   Installed: 1.111
<popey>   Candidate: 1.113
<nik90> popey: yup I see the same output
<popey> any ppa listed?
<nik90> http://imgur.com/TDc7N2s
<nik90> checking now
<nik90> I have the core apps and the phablet tools PPA
<popey> hm
<nik90> the SDK ppa is not enabled
<popey> i bet its the core apps ppa
<popey> can you ppa purge it, update and dist-upgrade again and see if that does it?
<nik90> ok
<nik90> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092713/
 * popey suspects some of that sdk stuff is built against qt 5.0x
<popey> and needs rebuilding
<mhall119> bzoltan: it doesn't look like qtc is passing my cmake flags to the chroot
<dansuf> Black screen, surfaceflinger, unity8 and maliit-server are being killed and respawned, any tips?
<dansuf> I mean, surfaceflinger is used, not mir and it's not killed, just the two other processes
<mhall119> hmmm, something is failing due to GLES, something something
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-15
<bzoltan> mhall119: would you please pastbin the logs and the cmake command you wish to use?
<bzoltan> mhall119:  could that GLES problem be this: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-36509  could it be this
<Guest71154> helo wanted to flash my sgs i9000 with ubuntu touch 13.10. As i read calls and sms not working. Is it true?
<nhaines> Probably?
<Guest71154> bad.
<timppa> good morning! How are things this morning? Qt5.2 has landed. :)
<nhaines> timppa: Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!
<timppa> nhaines: that's what it seems :D In here we had also spring and in the morning there were almost 20cm of snow :(
<timppa> -also +almost
<nhaines> timppa: sorry, I'm in California.  It's been 20-25°C all week and doesn't look like stopping.  :)
<nhaines> Even when it rains it's still 20°C.  :P
<timppa> nhaines: You lucky...
<timppa> :)
<nhaines> Okay, maybe it's 12-15° when it rains.  :)
<timppa> that's manageable
<nhaines> It's a nice perk
<timppa> But regarding the latest build, music, notes and terminal at least seems to be broken. Don't know if that's a know issue
<nhaines> I don't think I upgraded yet.
<nhaines> Yesterday I did throw an HTML5 app that was suspiciously like one I wanted to write for Ubuntu... into an HTML5 app container, and it worked perfectly!  :D  So that was exciting.
<timppa> Mu morning routines, drink coffee and update phone :D
<timppa> Damn, I need to learn how to type
<timppa> :(
<nhaines> Just a little bit of converting page icons to toolbar stuff and it'd be all set!  :D  But I'm waiting for the new bottom edge and toolbar stuff to be a little more clear.
<nhaines> And by toolbar I mean header, so much for typing well.  :)
<timppa> nhaines: that's one thing I'm also waiting + scopes
<timppa> It would be a killer thing if python was supported!
<timppa> Hopefully some day
<nhaines>  I know!  But it never will be.  :)
<nhaines> Application isolation means that you have to run a new instances of the interpreter for every app.  And that gets expensive fast.
<timppa> :(
<timppa> Maybe I need to start learning c++ then
<nhaines> Or Javascript!  Or maybe Go.
<timppa> Well I know a little bit, Python and Java are the languages I can handle best
<timppa> Javascript is easy but it's so limited!?
<nhaines> Python and QuickBASIC for me, so you can imagine how useful that is. :P
<timppa> QuickBASIC :D
<timppa> oh and a tiny bit of assembler for C64
<nhaines> I miss it.  But not enough to program in it still!  :D
<nhaines> I can do assembler for the Z80, on a TI calculator.
<timppa> That is one weird language, not so today thing anymore
<nhaines> It's just machine code mnemonics.  It's hard to be smarter than a modern-day compiler now.  :)
<timppa> yes it is
<anpok> is there also a qt5.2 bzr repository on launchpad?
<bzoltan> anpok: the packaging branches are here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/
<bzoltan> anpok:  but if you need the upstream code, you better go for Digia's git repos
<anpok> ah thats what I wanted to look into, thank you
<ubuntuyay> any suitable guide to install ubuntu touch to a SM-P600 (galaxy note 2014) ?
<ogra_> !devices | ubuntuyay
<ubot5> ubuntuyay: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ubuntuyay> 4 devices...
<ubuntuyay> "full list" lol
<ogra_> if there is none, you can search on xda forums ... if you cant find anything there you might have to do a port yourself
<Mirv> bzoltan: infinity requires some blood to be shed regarding how QtC plugins were packaged, but he did fixes last night and I'll sync the changes to your bzr repos
<bzoltan> Mirv: cool
<ogra_> ubuntuyay, use the scrollbar of your browser :P
<bzoltan> Mirv:  looking forward to see it
<ubuntuyay> ive scoured the internet for some support for the 2014, found nothing, mostly just galaxy tab 1 or 2
<dampppp> Hi! Is Nexus 5 "supported" by Ubuntu phone?
<popey> dampppp: we dont have an official version for it, but someone in the community might
<Tassadar> dampppp: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06721.html
<dampppp> So that is a Yes? How far has the development come? I tried Ubuntu phone last year when it was really really shallow
<popey> the Nexus Status spreadsheet has a summary of the current state for supported devices
<popey> the nexus 5 is a community port, so I don't know the status of that
<Tassadar> works pretty nice except the sound is still buggy (no sound on second call, for example - it was solved on n4, but n5 is still the same for some reason)
<Tassadar> dampppp: things have improved a lot, but it's still in development - don't expect it to compete with android just yet
<dampppp> Oh. Im no android user. Im an iPhone guy, but I want to make some apps so it will be ready when the RC comes out
<dampppp> When do you guys excpect Ubuntu phone to be "done" ?
<dampppp> How is Carrier support, 3G/4G support etc right now? Is the phone usable?
<popey> later this year
<dampppp> Sweet popey
<bashrc> is there a terminal app?
<dampppp> Tassadar: How is the cellular support nowadays?
<Tassadar> on n5, it works fine, but there is no GUI to set APN information yet, so mobile data might not work out of the box on your netwrok
<Tassadar> network
<Tassadar> sms and calls work
<Tassadar> but as I said, the sound does not work after the first call
<bzoltan>  bashrc: yes, there is
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ping ping
<popey> sergiusens: how was the bbq?
<mhall119> bzoltan: when I open this project in qtc it asks me for the cmake flags, which I give as "-DWITH_QT5=on -DWITH_UBUNTU=on -DWITH_DESKTOP=off", and that works fine when building it natively in qtc, but when I tell it to build a click package for armhf using click chroot, the plugin script doesn't pass those cmake flags to the qtc_chroot_cmake script
<sergiusens> popey, great :-)
<sergiusens> thanks
<popey> yay
<sergiusens> very tasty
<mhall119> bzoltan: I found the same upstream bug last night, and yeah I think it might be related to my problem, need to dig more into it still
<bzoltan> mhall119:  the build in chroot issue you found sounds like a real bug in our process ... would you please file a bug and assign it to me?
<sergiusens> what problem?
<bzoltan> mhall119:  the next week is the "week of quality" for us
<sergiusens> ah
<mhall119> bzoltan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1292892
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1292892 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Project CMake flags are not used in chroot builds" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> once again I can't assign bugs to you on that project, Launchpad won't let me
<dampppp> Tassadar: How is the cellular network on the Ubuntu phone as of now? Is it usable or just dev?
<Tassadar> I've answered that already, did you miss that?
<dampppp> Tassadar: Yes, im at work and someone closed the window :(
<Tassadar> 16:03] <Tassadar> on n5, it works fine, but there is no GUI to set APN information yet, so mobile data might not work out of the box on your netwrok
<Tassadar> [16:03] <Tassadar> network
<Tassadar> [16:03] <Tassadar> sms and calls work
<Tassadar> [16:04] <Tassadar> but as I said, the sound does not work after the first call
<dampppp> Tassadar: Haha. Ok! So I need to set the APN information via my computer? Its not much APN information I will need  to set anyways so :)
<dampppp> And that bug sounds weird
<Tassadar> yeah, there are some scripts present to set the apn
<dampppp> I feel like that is kind of a critical bug, and its strange that they havent corrected that since last year when I had a similar problem om N4
<Tassadar> it works fine on N4
<Tassadar> just N5 is not "officialy" supported and nobody from the community figured it out yet
<dampppp> Right now yeah? But I tried it last June I think. It was almost impossible to make a call. But I loved the Ubuntu Phone idea so I had to try it
<Tassadar> calls should be fine on N4 right now
<dampppp> Yeah, but I dont want to buy another n4 :p
<dampppp> Ill get the n5 for about 100 usd here i Norway without a plan or subscribtion so it would be a nice development phone to test apps on
<dampppp> Or wouldnt you agree?
<Tassadar> yeah, should be just fine for app development
<Tassadar> and you can have multiboot on it, if you want to use it as daily driver and ubuntu won't be able to satisfy that for you
<dampppp> Haha. Aight. No, ill never use an android.
<dampppp> im an iphone guy :)
<timppa> dampppp: I _was_ an iPhone guy also but now my iPhone just serves me as alarm clock. And that's only until ubuntu alarms are reliable enough :D
<timppa> ubuntu touch is a very nice platform. I just bought Nexus 7 as a tablet, that's buy buy time to iPad
<dampppp> Haha. Ok :P Ubuntu alarms were reliable last june on the n4 tho? I used that one as an alarm then ;p
<dampppp> I dont really see myself changing from apple even tho I love the Ubuntu Project
<timppa> apple products are nice but I don't want to lug around two phones or tablets
<timppa> I like ubuntu more so that's what I carry
<timppa> alarm clock, last June? Nexus 4?
<timppa> w00t?
<dampppp> I think so? I remember i had a fight making it work, or maybe Im mistaken? :O
<dampppp> But thank you for your answers guys!
<snwh> where can I find the current build number (online)?
<ogra_> snwh, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<snwh> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> snwh, note that this does only show the builds, noz if they were promoted or not
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty/mako/ lets you roughly guess which have been promoted
<snwh> that the one I was looking for. I couldn't remember "system-image"
<aurora82> hi.
<aurora82> I have a trouble installing ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 grouper.
<aurora82> Can someone help me?
<aurora82> Please.
<vthompson> sergiusens, popey, I notice that we bumped the music app version and it's available in the store. It seems to place the updated version in /usr/share/click/preinstalled. Previously updates were going into opt. I tried to run the music-app but was unable to launch it. I verified that "1.3.381" was installed with "click list"
<cjwatson> Updates from system images go into /usr/share/click/preinstalled/
<cjwatson> It only goes into /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ if you install it from the store yourself
<cjwatson> Are there any relevant errors in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/*music-app* (I can't remember the exact file name, poke around)?
<vthompson> That's what I had assumed previously... I did recently update my image and the phone was running the previous version 1.2.376 of music. I updated via the click store and rebooted and now it doesn't work
<vthompson> Nope, no new log for 1.3.381 is created
<vthompson> hm, maybe I'll look at the old log
<cjwatson> https://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/databases.html explains (sort of) the click database structure
<cjwatson> Also check /var/log/syslog for apparmor denials, and see where the music-app link in ~/.local/share/applications/ points
<vthompson> Nothing in syslog and the destop file in applications seems to correctly point to 1.3.381
<popey> vthompson: what version of image do you have on your device?
<vthompson> popey, currently running r238
<vthompson> popey, I also uninstalled music and was unable to find it in the search or the list of available apps in the dash. I did a click register and it shows up again, but still unable to launch it
<popey> vthompson: I expect that image to be broken I'm afraid.
<popey> I dont expect a fixed image to be built until monday. Sorry.
<vthompson> popey, hm, so I'll roll back one build. What should I do to get music working again? Just unregister the 1.3.381 version and register the older one 1.2.376?
<popey> if you flash 237 and don't update from the store you should be good
<vthompson> ok, I'll try that. Thanks!
<sergiusens> popey, vthompson the latest image works rather well though
<vthompson> sergiusens, when do we expected that to hit the proposed channel?
<Andril> hello all
<sergiusens> cjwatson, the preinstalled music apps is launching (at least with upstart) as seen on the dashboard
<sergiusens> vthompson, it is in the proposed channel; isn't it?
<sergiusens> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list|grep music
<sergiusens> com.ubuntu.music	1.3.381
<sergiusens> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click pkgdir com.ubuntu.music
<sergiusens> /usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/@all/com.ubuntu.music
<vthompson> sergiusens, hm, I'll check again. It wasn't around 30 minutes ago. 239 I take it?
<sergiusens> vthompson, or do you mean devel channel
<sergiusens> if so, the latext music won't work there
<vthompson> sergiusens, Nope proposed
<Andril> any idea if Ubuntu Touch will be available for download to existing Meizu MX 3 owners?
<sergiusens> vthompson, I'm on 238 fwiw
<vthompson> sergiusens, could you go into the click updater and see if Music is listed as an update? Maybe the click updater foobar'd my preinstalled 1.3.381
<GBean> I'm very interested in Ubuntu Touch but haven't used it yet as I would need to buy a Nexus first. I'd like to know how much functionality it has. I would assume it's a fully functional linux distro but the apps page only shows a few "core apps" and some of them are works in progress. Are regular linux programs working on it?
<GBean> (I don't care about the "apps" as much as I do having a normal linux distro on a tablet)
<GBean> One thing I would like is OpenVPN, which is ridiculous to set up on an ipad since you have to email the .ovpn files to the ipad user. Stupid. Being able to set up OpenVPN normally would be a nice feature.
<GBean> And ownCloud, which requires payment for the ipad app, which requires attaching a credit card account the ipad.
<GBean> Running a remote deskto like tightvnc or vino would be great too so I could help people admin the device.
<popey> GBean: its very much like any other linux distro
<popey> GBean: there's some changes though like read only image and no X11
<GBean> popey, by "read only" you mean normal user cannot write?
<popey> by default, the root filesystem is mostly readonly
<popey> you can type a simple command to make it rw
<GBean> so it's designed to not be modified much?
<popey> its more so we can do easy over the air updates to the system
<GBean> and what about X11? Is it running on some GUI stuff from Google Android?
<sergiusens> vthompson, one sec; I have no updates for music
<popey> GBean: Initially we used surfaceflinger, now we're using mir
<popey> sergiusens: on #237 I see an update for music to 1.3.381 and shouldn't, because that's for the new framework ☹
<GBean> don't know what those are, will have to look those up. As I said, I'm interested in remote desktop although shell access may be good enough for helping people I know.
<vthompson> sergiusens, popey, what I ultimately did was just stick with 238 and I unregistered music 1.3.381 and registered 1.2.376. I'll just update the files in that installation location like I normally do for development.
<GBean> popey, it would be nice to have some documentation on regular linux usage on a tablet. Some things I'm interested in are: firefox, filezilla, openvpn, owncloud, network-manger type interface for VPN internet, IRC, image/video management, document readers/editors, remote shell,
<GBean> image and video editing. For images, Gimp may be too complex so use something simpler for cropping.
<GBean> As long as the browser is fully functional I think firefox could be used for a lot of things like email and file uploads/downloads.
<sergiusens> popey, yeah, I sent that in the email
<sergiusens> popey, the updater seems to have no framework filtering
<sergiusens> popey, what I did try was to update and got an error
<sergiusens> as the click subsystem will fail on missing frameworks
<GBean> in my experience, running owncloud on my own server and having people access it with browser has been easy for people to use and understand. We've been using this to share photos and videos and it works great. This is why I think openvpn and owncloud are important for a tablet.
<GBean> a lot of what people do is share photos and videos
<GBean> and want some remote location to store them
<GBean> Apple's ipad is horrible for trying to do that independent of Apple/dropbox servers.
<popey> GBean: in order, no, no, no, no, no, in progress, limited, limited, ssh
<GBean> popey, thanks for the reply. I just noticed it uses "webbrowser app" and not firefox. I assumed it was using firefox. This is interesting.
<GBean> popey, looks to me like this project needs more help. I think a lot of people like the convenience of a tablet and don't like the constraints that Apple has. Lots of people would also be interested in running linux on a tablet. If more people get the word out, I think this can cause the hardware to sell pretty well.
<popey> GBean: Feel free to ask Mozilla to port firefox to Ubuntu Touch ☻
<GBean> I assumed from info on Ubuntu 14.04, which Shuttleworth said is designed to support Nexus 7 and 10, that Touch was more thoroughly developed than it currently is. I just learned about this Touch project recently. I told someone about it and he's already interested in buying a Nexus 10, as am I. But now I'm little disappointed it's not developed enough yet.
<popey> It's way further along than it was a year ago ☻
<GBean> being able to connect a keyboard so it can switch between a laptop and tablet would be the jackpot
<GBean> would also like an ebook reader
<ogra_> that will happen on the way to 16.04
<ogra_> (the "attach a keyboard" nit)
<ogra_> *bit
<ogra_> we have an ebook reader in the appstore already
<ogra_> (there are a few 100 apps already ... and the pool is steadily growing)
<GBean> what's the link to the appstore?
<popey> we dont have a web UI for it right now
<popey> you install apps directly on the device
<GBean> though one reason to use open source is that one doesn't need a store for common programs like text readers
<ogra_> how is that related to opensource ?
<GBean> open source can save money for the end user
<GBean> while also actually being more secure
<ogra_> and how is that related to the way you distribute the stuff ?
 * ogra_ is pretty sure the majority of apps in the store is (and will be) opensource
<GBean> using a paid service for sharing notes/highlights can be useful
<popey> we have that already ㋛
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> you are massively jumping topics :)
<GBean> ogra_, what you are saying is making it sound to me like getting any use out of Ubuntu Touch means paying money for apps in a "store"
<ogra_> anyway, i dont think having a store for click packages vs having an apt repositoritory for deb packages makes any difference about the licensing of what you distribute through either of them
<GBean> when I can install linux on a laptop for free
<ogra_> you can install ubuntu on a nexus4 for free as well
<GBean> if by "store" you mean "repository" with some apps costing $0 than all is well
<ogra_> as well as all apps in the store ... (of which most have an opensrouce license)
<GBean> I'm willing to contribute funds to projects/people who need them
<ogra_> by store i mean the click app store we have ... i dont get why the way you distribute binaries makes any difference in what license said binaries have for you
<ogra_> it is simply a different way of distributing ...
<GBean> "store" sounds like people are going to have to pay for stuff all the time
<GBean> which also requires attaching credit/debit/paypal card info to a device, which some people don't like doing
<ogra_> there will hopefully be a lot of to pay for apps too
<ogra_> but that doesnt stop distribution of opensource apps through the same channel
<ogra_> there might even be paid opensrouce apps ;)
<ogra_> and free closed source apps
<GBean> why not call it "download center" instead of "store"?
<ogra_> still , a store is just a way ot delivering
<ogra_> sure, you could call it however you want :)
<ogra_> i dont even think we have any official name for it ourselves yet
<GBean> what matters is what the admins call it, which the public sees
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> what matters is what marketing calls it ;)
<ogra_> admins wont make advertisements
<GBean> yeah I know people associate tablets/smartphones with "stores" but part of the linux experience is that people don't gouged moneywise
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> you are aware that the biggest amount of aenduser linux installations is called android, right ?
<GBean> no
<GBean> that's crazy
<popey> yeah, we call it store, there's no paid apps in it ☻
<ogra_> and the second biggest one is called chromeos
<ogra_> (the latter hasnt been monetized by google yet, but i am sure that will happen)
<GBean> from my experience, people haven't trusted open source until a multinational corporation endorsed it
<ogra_> people have trusted opensroucne on servers since the internet exists
<GBean> these are people I know who switched about 3-4 years ago from Internet Explorer to Chrome
<ogra_> but the linux desktop market is still idling at 1-3%
<GBean> I've been telling them to use firefox and they didn't care. Once Google Corporation pushed Chrome, those people skipped past firefox and went to Chrome.
<ogra_> probably 5% by now ... i have stopped following it
<GBean> ogra_, how many Android users are aware they're using linux?
<omac> How do I disable auto-download updates?
<omac> At the command-line..
<ogra_> GBean, 10% perhaps ... probably a bit more
<sergiusens> GBean, ogra_ popey according tot he dictionary a store is just a place where your store stuff to find; a store doesn't imply sales from my pov
<GBean> sergiusens, public relations people would do market research and ask people what they think is meant by "store". I'm guessing most people will think it's a place where things are for sale for a price. But lots of people are now used to smartphone/tablet "stores" as having apps that are free.
<GBean> so market research across several demographics and see what people think of "store" versus "download center" or "repository"
<sergiusens> GBean, I think of download centar a place to get trojans and spam (download.com) and repository I guess is a geek term
<sergiusens> so when you store stuff, it's because you plan on selling it?
<GBean> usually I associate "store" with a place full things for sale and nothing is free
<GBean> but right now I'm looking into Cyanogenmod as I haven't known much about it
<GBean> I've been using the old laptops of people who dumped them for ipads ;)
<GBean> and have only recently been looking into tablets
<GBean> I think lots of people are not aware that they can be using community linux versions on Android devices, and this sounds very interesting to me
<GBean> I'd like to know how Ubuntu Touch compares to Cyanogenmod
<GBean> actually, I read about this recently
<GBean> this is it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ#How_is_Ubuntu_Touch_connected_to_Android.3F
<GBean> to Ubuntu Touch is better than CyanogenMod, based on what I read there
<GBean> "Ubuntu now is the underlying Operating System and the few remaining Android bits are started inside an lxc container during boot"
<GBean> this is what gets me interested in Ubuntu Touch
<GBean> I want it to be as fully linux as possible
<popey> it is linux ☻
<GBean> I think I'm confusing myself here. I was interpreting "Android" as having more proprietary integrations whereas the Ubuntu Touch would be more open source. I'm not sure which one is more open source.
<popey> one of the goals is to be more open than android
<GBean> or which one gives the end user more capabilities
<GBean> popey, that's what I like to hear
<rsalveti> sergiusens: pong pong
<robert1_> hi guys, i'm connected on my nexus4 via terminal (phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/Pictures$), how can i get my pics on my pc?
<ogra_> define "via terminal"
<ogra_> adb ? ssh ?
<robert1_> ogra_, hi, adb
<ogra_> if you are connected via adb you should be able to ise mtp as well, it is enabled by default
<ogra_> (read: just use your filemanager)
<ogra_> s/ise/use/
<ogra_> if that doesnt work for whatever reason, you can use adb pull (but thats a bit painful) or enable ssh and pull it via scp
<robert1_> ogra_, no, sorry, the device is not showing in the filemanager 12.04 here, on a live-session 13.10 it was showed, i have no ssh installed, so i would like to use adb pull, can you please give me the correct command?
<ogra_> ah, yeah, 12.04 has issues with mtp devices
<ogra_> adb pull /home/phablet/Pictures/nameofyourpicturehere.jpg .
<ogra_> something like that
<ogra_> and you have to do that for each picture iirc ... adb wont support *.jpg
<ogra_> but if you use 12.04 you will definitely have an ssh client installed
<ogra_> adb shell start ssh
<ogra_> adb shell ifconfig
<ogra_> grab the IP for the wlan device from there
<ogra_> then scp phablet@ipyoufoundoutabove:/hoome/phablet/Pictures/* .
<robert1_> ogra_, adb pull /home/phablet/Pictures/nameofyourpicturehere.jpg works great for me, thank you :-)
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> i guess it depends how many you have to pull :)
<robert1_> ogra_, yes, for my 2 pictures its ok
<ogra_> heh, true
<sergiusens> ogra_, robert1_ you can adb pull /home/phablet/Pictures localdir
<sergiusens> it will walk the tree
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> never worked for me when i tried
<ogra_> (though since we have mtp i didnt try anymore :P)
<sergiusens> ogra_, that's how I push all the tests ;-)
<robert1_> sergiusens, ah ok, thats sounds good, i will try
<GBean> popey, forgot to mention voip ;) one of the most important apps
<sergiusens> ogra_, what doesn't work is passing matchers such as *
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i didnt know it automatically walks the tree
<ogra_> always tried wildcards
<robert1_> robert@Ideapad-S205:~$ adb pull /home/phablet/Pictures
<robert1_> pull: building file list...
<robert1_> pull: /home/phablet/Pictures/image20140314_0001.jpg -> ./image20140314_0001.jpg
<robert1_> pull: /home/phablet/Pictures/image20140210_0003.jpg -> ./image20140210_0003.jpg
<robert1_> 2 files pulled. 0 files skipped.
<robert1_> 2007 KB/s (2648493 bytes in 1.288s)
<robert1_> robert@Ideapad-S205:~$
<ogra_> cool
<GBean> hope someone works on Kim Dotcom's skype alternative, which will be encrypted
<GBean> get an app for that
<GBean> here's Kim Dotcom talking about his major encrypted cloud and communications infrastructure he's building: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvwe9nGVkxQ
<GBean> http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/19/kim-dotcom-mega-cloud-storage-launches-for-early-adopters/
<robert1_> If I want to install an other version, via "ubuntu-device-flash -channel=saucy -revision=XXX", will i keep my data?
<robert1_> works this command also with "ubuntu-device-flash -channel=trusty -revision=XXX"?
<sergiusens> robert1_, as long as you don't --wipe or don't --bootstrap you should be fine
<sergiusens> robert1_, you generally don't need to pass --revision
<milad> اه
<milad> hi to every body
<milad> im have e problem
<milad> by install ubuntu touch on my  memo pad tabled
<robert1_> sergiusens, thanks, you mean "ubuntu-device-flash -channel=trusty=XXX"
<milad> this
<milad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Toad1359> When is an ubuntu phone due to hit shelves?
<sergiusens> robert1_, just ubuntu-device-flash --channel trusty
<milad> ok
<popey> Toad1359: later this year
<popey> GBean: i agree about voip
<Toad1359> Thanks.
<milad> can i boot 2 grub on boot grub
<milad> ?
<milad> android and ubuntu at beginnig
<parsix> ok
<parsix> how can install ubuntu touch on tablet
<robert1_> sergiusens, but where in the command i type in the rev-No.? perhaps "ubuntu-device-flash --channel trusty=236" ?
<parsix> are u have video training ?
<sergiusens> robert1_, use --revision; what I said was that you don't need to pass a specific revision most of the time
<robert1_> sergiusens, yes you're right but with rev. 237 i have several problems, thats the reason i will a littlebit downgrading
<robert1_> if i try "ubuntu-device-flash" the terminal say "command not found". Why? (device is listed with "adb devices")
<robert1_> sorry my fault, i must first install ubuntu-device-flash
<robert1_> what means that? robert@Ideapad-S205:~$ ubuntu-device-flash -channel=trusty -revision=236
<robert1_> unknown flag `c'
<robert1_> robert@Ideapad-S205:~$
<cjwatson> --channel not -channel
<cjwatson> also --revision not -revision
<robert1_> cjwatson, ok, thanks, that should be changed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<cjwatson> Indeed, fixing
<cjwatson> (Though it's a wiki, anyone can fix it)
<cwayne> is there a way to emit signals from go to catch in qml?
<omac> How disable auto-download updates at the command-line?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-16
<duko> i just installed ubuntu touch on a nexus 4 and at reboot I see a spinning ubuntu logo
<duko> its been there for about 10 minutes
<duko> should I hard reboot?
<duko> now it is stuck at the google logo at boot :(
<Joshua__> Hello.
<duko> I'm would like to know how to troubleshoot my failed ubuntu touch installations
<duko> I've followed this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<duko> and I've tried installing 'stable' (saucy) and 'devel' (trusty) on a nexus 4
<duko> but I'm unable to get to boot to the unity shell
<ParkerR> I just installed devel-proposed onto my 2012 nexus 7 wifi. It's been at the spinning bootlogo for a while now. Is this normal?
<ParkerR> Hmm just came up to a "root access may have been lost screen" I selected restore and now its just at the google logo. I guess I'll try installing again
<duko> I've installed devel-proposed and devel with the same result for both
<duko> I've reinstalled several times after and i always get the permanent google logo
<duko> :(
<ParkerR> duko, Yeah Im trying the stable install atm
<ParkerR> duko, Stable just seems to be sitting here too :|
<ParkerR> Im using the binary ubuntu binary from the trusty package
<ParkerR> -binary
<ParkerR> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-device-flash
<ParkerR> Booted finally lol
<ParkerR> duko, What I really miss is the full desktop image :|
<ParkerR> D:
<ParkerR> :|Why does Ubuntu Touch still feel so unpolished. I mean how long has this been developed
<ParkerR> Ok now this is more like it... http://i.imgur.com/rMg9FkY.jpg
<cwayne> ParkerR: you installing desktop on an n7?
<ParkerR> Yeah its the old raring build
<ParkerR> I wish I could get an updated desktop build with updated kernel
<cwayne> ParkerR: well, i suppose you could try and apt-get dist-upgrade
<ParkerR> Yeah that sorta works but Im still locked to the kernel
<cwayne> fair
<cwayne> but that project in itself was more about getting core components better-suited for mobile
<ParkerR> Understandable. I just oddly like the idea of the desktop image on a mobile device. I can throw e17 on it and have a fairly capabale machine
<cwayne> yeah i hear ya
<rww> howdy. I'm running Ubuntu on a Nexus 7 2013 wifi (flo) using the devel channel. I'm trying to run Ubuntu One, and I get to the "One account to log in to everything on ubuntu" page, but I can't get a keyboard to come up to type my credentials
<rww> ... and I just closed it and re-opened it for the third time and now it works.
<nhaines> rww: you're welcome.
<rww> and as far as I can see it's just the Ubuntu One website and not an app, so that's a bit disappointing :P
<nhaines> rww: Canonical has frozen all U1 development for whatever reason.  :P
<rww> ahahahahahaha "Flappy Popey"
<rww> aww, it doesn't work. i am sad :c
<nhaines> rww: might need a rebuild for QT 5.2
<rww> it pops up a web browser type thing and asks for a username and password :c
<nhaines> That's exciting!
<popey> nhaines: rww the author shut the site down
<popey> nhaines: rww because it was a free digital ocean droplet and he didn't want to pay to keep it running
<Zerocool_> hi is there any one who can tall how to install ubunbtu in samsung galaxy ace
<dansuf> Could anyone help me with porting ubuntu? Currently my kernel panics when surfaceflinger is run and last_kmesg shows that graphic driver fails to get firmware file. I found this file in /system/etc/firmware.
<dansuf> Here's full last_kmesg: http://pastebin.com/VZykmupx
<dansuf> line 550
<dansuf> brb
<anil> Hii ,, On nexus 10.. I want to see console log..how to achieve that
<anil> I am able to extract boot.img and modify bootimg.cfg .. but to see console logging on nexus 10 .. I am not sure which command line parameter I should pass
<dansuf> anil: You could run dmesg in adb shell
<anil> dansuf.. dmesg in adb shell ..will help if system comes up properly
<dansuf> anil: is it rebooting or not?
<anil> Yes
<anil> Actually, I want to modify android system.img (stripped version ) with full version of ASOP system.img
<anil> I have replaced /var/lib/lxc/android/system.img with full ASOP system.img
<anil> after that device is just rebooting
<anil> I need to figure out what is going wrong
<dansuf> anil: theres a way to get the log
<dansuf> so
<dansuf> you have to have connected it to the somputer through usb
<dansuf> and when its constantly rebooting you have to keep clicking the button you click when you connect it into fastboot
<dansuf> until you get into fastboot mode
<dansuf> its important not to turn it off
<dansuf> when you are in fastboot you flash a normal android kernel and 'fastboot reboot'
<dansuf> you can then go into recovery and get /proc/last_kmsg
<dansuf> this worked for me
<dansuf> but i dont have nexus 10
<anil> ok
<anil> I can give that a try
<anil> thanks
<ogra_> anil, a *full* AOSP image ? you mean with dalvik and all ?
<ogra_> (and withoout all the ubuntu modifications)
<dansuf> Could anyone help me with porting ubuntu? Currently my kernel panics when surfaceflinger is run and last_kmesg shows that graphic driver fails to get firmware file. I found this file in /system/etc/firmware. Here's full last_kmesg: http://pastebin.com/VZykmupx
<ogra_> dansuf, your system.img doesnt seem to be mounted
<dansuf> the fact is that theres no system.img
<ogra_> well, what do you expect then :)
<dansuf> i just modified pre-start.sh to mount another location
<ogra_> the android system.img contains surfaceflinger
<dansuf> I mean,m system is mounted but not through system.img
<dansuf> just as a normal partition
<ogra_> and line 476 of your pase aabove shows that init.rc doesnt get along
<ogra_> *paste above
<dansuf> 467 is caused by my modification to the init.rc to run surfaceflinger
 * ogra_ doubts that 
<ogra_> [   17.838562] init: /init.rc: 560: invalid option './system/bin/sensorservice'
<dansuf> Anyways, I see now that I have to include this system.img
<dansuf> aah
<dansuf> mistake
<dansuf> not flinger, sensroservice
<ogra_> use rootstock-ng to do the install ...
<ogra_> that should pout the android system.img in the right place for you
<dansuf> It's the first time I see this command, I'll have to see it
<dansuf> Thanks
<ogra_> bzr branch lp:rootstock-ng ...
<ogra_> cd rootstock-ng
<ogra_> ./rootstock-touch-install <path to rootfs tarball> <path to android system.img>
<ogra_> needs the rootfs tarball from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz
<ogra_> (see README.rootstock-touch-install for more info)
<lenzeor> What phone do I need to buy when I am planning to use ubuntu phone?
<ogra_> lenzeor, nexus 4
<lenzeor> How well does it work for everyday use?
<anil> yes ogra ..its full images with dalvik and all
<ogra_> depends on your expectations :)
<anil> yes, .it does not have ubuntu modification
<Rienzilla> you can, ehm. call :)
<ogra_> anil, that wont work
<Rienzilla> and ehm... browse the web
<lenzeor> 1) Phone calls, SMS, Social Networks
<Rienzilla> I actually wasn't too disappointed about the status
<lenzeor> 2) listening to music
<lenzeor> 3) good apps (recipes, pedometer, ...)
<ogra_> lenzeor, calls, SMS, webapps all work ... you can play music, take photos and such stuff ... but there are only a few 100 apps yet and not all features are implemented yet
<lenzeor> Damnit
<lenzeor> How can I contribute?
<ogra_> writing apps ?
<ogra_> see developer.ubuntu.com :)
<lenzeor> Ubuntu Desktop is "there"; compared to Win 7 and OSX
<lenzeor> how long until ubuntu phone will be there?
<ogra_> beyond that, file bugs ... and fix bugs indeed ... patches are always gratefully accepted (if they are not to insane)
<ogra_> the first phones with ubuntu preinstalled will come out this year
<lenzeor> Ah thats great
<lenzeor> are they coming to europe?
<ogra_> bq and meizu are building them
<ogra_> they should, yes
<lenzeor> Hmmm I will probably wait for one of these
<ogra_> well, you can order in europe through the canonical shop
<anil> ogra .. May I have your inputs that why it will not work
<lenzeor> Android is kind of horrible these days... riddled with bloat, ads and locked down
<lenzeor> The firefox phones are underspecced
<lenzeor> and I am not touching anything by apple anymore
<ogra_> anil, there are plenty of changes that the lxc container expects to be in place to make it work at all ... like the android initrd needs to be in /system/boot/ ... the modules need to be in the right place etc etc ...
<anil> my biggest concern is that whatever changes if I do in system.img and due to that device starts reboot then how to debug it further
<ogra_> anil, why are you itrying to get an AOSP system.img to run ?
<ogra_> (well, a plain one ... the Ubuntu one is AOSP with a lot of changes too)
<anil> Ok .. I am willing to put that much effort .. could you provide that it takes to get boot logs on device screen
<anil> *provide inputs
<ogra_> you would have to patch the kernel a lot
<ogra_> the N10 kernel does not support fbcon by default, patching to enable it will most likely break the capability of using surfaceflinger or Mir
<ogra_> (fbcon ... the framebuffer console is needed to get boot logs on screen during boot)
<ogra_> note that Ubuntu copies the console output after boot into /var/log/dmesg, you should be able to just read that file
<Tassadar> and there's /proc/last_kmesg, if it isn't disabled in ubuntu kernel
<ogra_> right
<Tassadar> N10 might have serial console output in headphones jack too, like other nexus things
<ogra_> /proc/last_kmesg will only give you the log of the last boot, not of the current one
<anil> ogra_  looks like I have missed your last messages...due to connection issue on my side
<anil> could you plz resend your replies
<ogra_> <ogra_> you would have to patch the kernel a lot
<ogra_> <ogra_> the N10 kernel does not support fbcon by default, patching to enable it will most likely break the capability of using surfaceflinger or Mir
<ogra_> <ogra_> (fbcon ... the framebuffer console is needed to get boot logs on screen during boot)
<ogra_> <ogra_> note that Ubuntu copies the console output after boot into /var/log/dmesg, you should be able to just read that file
<ogra_> <Tassadar> and there's /proc/last_kmesg, if it isn't disabled in ubuntu kernel
<ogra_> <ogra_> right
<ogra_> <Tassadar> N10 might have serial console output in headphones jack too, like other nexus things
<ogra_> <ogra_> /proc/last_kmesg will only give you the log of the last boot, not of the current one
<anil> sorry ogra_, I am using webchat first time .. I am not sure its network connection issue on my end ..or there is some other issue
<anil> I am getting webchat updates very late on my end
<anil> ogra_ .. could you help me in understanding ..what it takes to disable lxc at boot time
<anil> by detault, android lxc is started at boot time.. I want to disable it at boot time then start it manual ..once the ubuntu is up and running
<ogra_> that is what happens by default :)
<ogra_> (teh container is started by ubuntu during the boot process ... )
<ogra_> to disable tteh container start you can put a file callled /etc/init/lxc-android-config.override in place ... containing only the word manual
<anil> k
<ogra_> note that this will also disable adb
<anil> ok .. i will start adb by modifying its init script .. i.e start on filesystem  in abd init script
<anil> therefore adb will start even though lxc is not up
<ogra_> not sure that will still work, you might have to do the sysfs configuration too
<ogra_> (look at androids init.manta.usb.rc)
<anil> k
 * ogra_ is still curious why you are trying this
<anil> I want to start full android inside lxc
<ogra_> what for ?
<anil> I want run full android on top of ubuntu kernel
<anil> then switch between ubuntu and android GUI
<anil> depending on some key option
<ogra_> i doubt that will work ... the kernel is changed a lot
<ogra_> you should take a look at Tassadar's multirom instead :)
<ogra_> or use the dualboot app from ubuntu
<anil> but as per documentation .. there are not much changes
<Tassadar> it isn't available for n10, dualboot app is probably a better bet
<anil> I have tried dualboot app ..its works fine
<anil> but I have to reboot my device to switch to other operating system
<ogra_> anil, even if you could get android to work in the container (which i doubt you will), then ubuntu wouldnt work anymore
<anil> why so
<ogra_> because you need all the ubuntu specific changes inside android ... they are mostly mutually exclusive
<ogra_> what could work is to run an additional container for an AOSP system ... but even then you would have a clash between Mir and surfacefinger
<ogra_> *flinger
<anil> hmm ..thats why dual boot has been opted
<ogra_> (and clashes between userspace bits that try to access devices etc)
<anil> I understant that there will be clashes between shared devices
<ogra_> and even inn that case you would have to hack your AOSP a lot ... like ueventd (and many other system services) would have to be disabled to not trash the running systems etc
<anil> If i create new container for an AOSP system ..
<anil> how that approach will better than modifying current container
<ogra_> then you need to make sure that your new container just uses available devices and does not try to configure them etc
<anil> ok
<anil> can I ask one  basic question ..
<anil> how system.img is being used
<anil> i could see there is rootfs and system.img
<anil> but count locate which scipts uses system.img
<ogra_> it is put into /var/llib/lxc/android ... the initramfs finds it there on boot and mounts it under /system
<anil> but could not locate which scipts uses system.img
<ogra_> look at /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/touch
<ogra_> it does all the mounting
<anil> ok thanks lot .. I am thankful to you for providing  valuable information
<anil> ok thanks lot .. I am very thankful to you for providing  valuable information
<igeek5> does anyone know of how one may get ubuntu-touch to run on a ultrabook?
<igeek5> assuming there is a way.
<cwayne> bah, can i not close a dialog from outside it's main component?
<Fo2adZz> Hi guys, I was able to compile and run cm10.1 on beagleboneblack from an sdcard. I have compiled the Ubuntu touch and I have all the files required, how can I create an sdcard with Ubuntu Touch? I noticed in my out directory two ubuntu folders (ubuntu and ubuntu-root)
<Fo2adZz> Hi guys, I was able to compile and run cm10.1 on beagleboneblack from an sdcard. I have compiled the Ubuntu touch and I have all the files required, how can I create an sdcard with Ubuntu Touch? I noticed in my out directory two ubuntu folders (ubuntu and ubuntu-root)
<dansuf> Can anybody look at this logcat file and tell me what is wrong? http://pastebin.com/haJFwKs8
<anil> Hi ogra_
<anil> if I create /etc/init/lxc-android-config.override  containing only  manual word
<anil> then device is not coming up
<anil> its just rebooting
<Fo2adZz> Hi guys, I was able to compile and run cm10.1 on beagleboneblack from an sdcard. I have compiled the Ubuntu touch and I have all the files required, how can I create an sdcard with Ubuntu Touch? I noticed in my out directory two ubuntu folders (ubuntu and ubuntu-root)
<peterbjornx> what changes need to be made to the android rootfs/system to support ubuntu-touch from a chroot?
<peterbjornx> i am using a modded upstartd to run init inside of the chroot
<dansuf> peterbjornx do you want to run touich on top of android?
<dansuf> I'm porting ubuntu touch  to my phone and I'm stuck on this http://pastebin.com/haJFwKs8. Culd anybody help me?
<peterbjornx> no, im stopping zygote before this
<peterbjornx> my goal is to run it natively but still using the android init to launch it
<peterbjornx> im afraid to remove that because if it fails and i cant get an adb shell anymore the tablet will be bricked
<dansuf> peterbjornx you can always flash android kernel and restore your system even if it doesnt boot
<dansuf> thats why there is recovery
<dansuf> but I could misunderstood you
<peterbjornx> recovery doesnt work on this chinese piece of shit
<peterbjornx> but, what is needed android side to run ubuntu touch
<dansuf> peterbjornx in the beginning touch was run on top of the android, you can take a look at older source
<duko> what is the safest way to update an ubuntu touch install?
<duko> is 'apt-get update' safe to use from the ubuntu touch terminal?
<anpok> duko: yes, but you can als upgrade using system-image-cli
<Tassadar> no, it isn't - use only system-image
<Fo2adZz> Hi guys, I was able to compile and run cm10.1 on beagleboneblack from an sdcard. I have compiled the Ubuntu touch and I have all the files required, how can I create an sdcard with Ubuntu Touch? I noticed in my out directory two ubuntu folders (ubuntu and ubuntu-root)
<Beldar> I need a link to the 14.04 desktop install for an nexus7 if out there.
<Beldar> googled foo'd this and just could not find if available
<Tassadar> Beldar: there isn't one available
<Beldar> Tassadar, I figured as such, I usually find stuff, thanks.
<Beldar> Tassadar, Is there a link to the last ubuntu desktop image I can use, this is a nexus 2012 wifi, grouper
<Tassadar> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/raring/release/
<Tassadar> ubuntu-13.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7
<Beldar> Tassadar, Thanks, I figured about that release, thanks again.
<guy> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-09
<adrian47> popey, ogra_, ssh works now, but when i connect there is the same situation as with adb :(
<zono> Hey. Are there any common things that keep the wifi and bluetooth from working?
<ahoneybun> zono: drivers
<ahoneybun> oh crap this is the touch channel sorry
<zono> lol. no problem :-)
<ahoneybun> is it the Nexus 4?
<zono> No nook hd+. I just ported touch to it.
<ahoneybun> oh ok cool
<zono> Funny thing wifi worked on saucy but isn't on vivid.
<ahoneybun> still cool that it boots and everything zono
<dobey> zono: drivers :)
<zono> definitely is to have the latest booting :-)
<dobey> zono: if there was a saucy image for it, that was probably based on CM. you'd need the proper drivers for the AOSP build to get the latest version of ubuntu working on it.
<zono> dobey. I'm using cm11 for vivid and the specified drivers in the boardcommonconfig. Still a problem?
<zono> as far as I can tell in the logs, the drivers are fine.
<dobey> zono: the official images for nexus devices (and retail phones) is based on AOSP, and the porting guide is based around building AOSP. if you managed to get it working using CM11 then cool, but it's not the supported way to build ubuntu images for devices
<zono> hmm interesting. That could explain it. Thanks :-)
<dobey> no problem. later :)
<zono> dobey. I'm dumb sometimes lol. I had used the aosp source via the porting guide and device & kernel from use with cm11.
<zono> and vendor.
<zono> Though I now see the vendor files are slightly different from back then. See what happens.
<roasted> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<adrian47> ogra_,popey, are you here? :)
<popey> ogra_: does "phablet-dev-bootstrap foo" just sit there for ages doing nothing usually?
<ogra_> popey, no idea, i havent run that command in about a year :P
<ogra_> but it downloads several GB
<ogra_> should be verbose though
<popey> it says "Invalid clone.bundle file; ignoring" then sits there
<popey> its downloaded 6.5M and nothing is moving
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10568111
<popey> fatal: cannot obtain manifest https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git
<popey> ERROR:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Error while trying to sync repository
<ogra_> popey, ask rsalveti janimo or sergiusens  ... i really rarely do anything with the android trees
<popey> kk
<adrian47> ogra_, popey, many thanks to you guys, ssh works (almost) now, but there is the same situation as with adb, when i connect whole system hangs, it's really strange
<rsalveti> we have issues (from time to time) with this server
<rsalveti> let me try it here
<rsalveti> sometimes we just need to restart the gerrit server in there
<rsalveti> simple git clone https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git is failing
<popey> super
<popey> rsalveti: who can do the restart? is it an IS thing?
<adrian47> interesting is that, when i pushed files to /home/phablet/ from adb, system didn't seen them, but pushing to /etc/ worked
<rsalveti> popey: yup, asked in IS already
<adrian47> I had to create some script to copy files from /etc to /home/pablet at boot, then it worked
<popey> rsalveti: super, thanks.
<adrian47> " /home/phablet/ from 'recovery' adb"*
<Ihakh> hi
<Ihakh> is there any way to make a dual boot from the images here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ ?
<Ihakh> anyone here?
<Ihakh> hi
<Ihakh> I have question
<Ihakh> please help me
<Ihakh> hi
<Ihakh> hi
<Ihakh> hello????
<popey> hello
<popey> !ask | Ihakh
<ubot5> Ihakh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<popey> Ihakh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<Ihakh> I did the dual installation
<Ihakh> and dual boot app dowloaded the ubuntu touch
<Ihakh> but when I press the restart to ubuntu buttun It will restart to recovery
<Ihakh> how can I fix this?
<dobey> what device?
<Ihakh> nexus 7
<dobey> have you tried multirom app from the play store?
<Ihakh> yes but I remove it
<dobey> it should work afaik
<Ihakh> is there any code to run in shell that fix mine?
<Ihakh> my question is what exactly dual boot app do that ruin the recovery
<Ihakh> I think that it is not working on lollipop
<dobey> very likely
<dobey> multirom should work though i think
<Ihakh> multirom said that my device not support the ubuntu touch so I removed it
<Ihakh> anyone knows how to prevent recovery from booting insted of ubuntu touc?
<Ihakh> anyone knows how to prevent recovery from booting instead of ubuntu touch?
<Ihakh> anyone knows how to prevent recovery from booting instead of ubuntu touch?
<popey> Ihakh: please don't keep asking repeatedly
<adrian47> What about adb and ssh hanging Ubuntu Touch system? Is there a way to debug it?
<jgdx> adrian47, device? And what does adb devices say?
<adrian47> It's my port to HTC DHD, when I turn on debugging or connect with ssh (connections work) but then whole system hangs, does not respond to touch, sometimes abd commands works but slooowly
<jgdx> sounds like something is consuming 100% of the cpu
<adrian47> jgdx, sometimes at boot i have 3-5 seconds (when still in spinning logo) to use adb, and then it works good, but next all hangs
<jgdx> adrian47, if you start top on your phone and then ssh in you should eventually be able to see what process is crapping on your phone
<adrian47> I tought about it, it looks like that
<adrian47> when I do ssh all hangs, I can't use it and need pull out battery
<jgdx> oh
<jgdx> mpt, ping
<lotuspsychje> rtm 14.09 is realy fantastic on my nexus7 tnx guys!!
<lotuspsychje> not one single issue on it and works smoother then channel=devel
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> and we dont even do any QA for rtm on tablets :)
<lotuspsychje> well om in rtm 14.09 proposed ogra_
<ogra_> heh, eah
<ogra_> *yeah
<lotuspsychje> as the normal rtm 14.09 gave me error
<ogra_> we have never promoted flo images in rtm i think
<ogra_> as i said, we dont do any QA at all for tablets in RTM
<lotuspsychje> but it works pretty nice on proposed :p
<lotuspsychje> you guys should work from rtm to tablets version
<ogra_> once there are tablet manufacturers
<ogra_> RTM = "release to manufacturer"
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: but if you know rtm works better then the devel version...
<lotuspsychje> goes superfast and smooth on my n7
<ogra_> vivid will be synced into RTM very soon
<lotuspsychje> so you mean switching a nexus7 to vivid will go as smooth as the rtm?
<Ihakh> anyone knows how to prevent recovery from booting instead of ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, no idea ... as i said, we dont really care for tablets in RTM ...
<ogra_> 14.09 wil be history soon though and RTM will be synced with vivid
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: ok lemme rephrase, wh would be the best version to install on a nexus7 besides channel=devel?
<ogra_> devel-proposed perhaps :)
<dobey> the "rtm as a distro" concept will go away soon i hope anyway. and it will just then be stable pointing at vivid
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: but wont devel proposed have the same feeling as devel
<dobey> "feeling" ?
<ogra_> not really, no
<dobey> i hope it doesn't have feelings
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dobey> if it does, run :P
<ogra_> devel is really outdated
<lotuspsychje> and devel proposed will receive more updates then<?
<lotuspsychje> what a huge list of images, how will the normal user know wich to choose :p
<davmor2> lotuspsychje: devel-proposed is like 15.04 daily iso, devel is like alpha/beta/rc  so it is a more stabilised version of the daily images. Currently we are not pushing devel-proposed images to devel but soon we will and the devel channel should be much more stable and up-to-date
<dobey> lotuspsychje: -proposed == ~daily images
<lotuspsychje> ok so ill do the switch to devel proposed then
<Ihakh> :(
<Ihakh> plz some one tell me how to prevent recovery from booting instead of ubuntu touch?
<Ihakh> :(
<lotuspsychje> Ihakh: what kind of devices do you have?
<Ihakh> nexus 7
<ogra_> Ihakh, what device and what did you do to get there ?
<Ihakh> I installed dual boot but instead of reboot to ubuntu I reboot to recovery
 * ogra_ has no idea about dual boot, never used it 
<ogra_> (and we never officially supported it)
<dobey> and we don't support android 5.x
<dobey> Ihakh: switch to android 4.4 and try again?
<Ihakh> thanks
<roasted> Hi
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, I tested https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/newTabRefactoring/+merge/247498 again, and I’m seeing some issues, see my comment
<roasted> Does Ubuntu touch have a messaging app? (Hangouts style, not text message style)
<dobey> roasted: there is no hangouts app, no. the main messaging app may likely become useful for more general IM usage in the future though
<Elleo> roasted: there's also telegram
<roasted> Does telegram only message telegram to telegram users?
<dobey> right, but it's not a general messaging app. it's specific to the telegram service. there are also several other chat oriented web apps for specific chat services
<Elleo> roasted: yep
<roasted> What's the name of the messaging app by Ubuntu?
<DonkeyHotei> my hammerhead arrives today so i'll be able to hack on ubuntu touch within the next few hours
<dobey> roasted: messaging-app
<dobey> just "Messaging" on the phone
<roasted> dobey: ahh. I figured it would have some specific name. :P
<roasted> dobey: I assume that's just a text messenger? I.e. not something you can log into on the computer and utilize?
<dobey> roasted: it only deals with SMS right now. it uses telepathy as a back-end though, so getting it to support other general IM systems properly is mostly a matter of UI changes, and then some changes on the phone to be able to install/use additional backends for telepathy
<roasted> Sounds awesome and very promising
<dobey> i don't know if design has made up/published designs to deal with that though, or if any other progress has been made in that direction
<seb128> mpt, bug #1419866, so you prefer to disable the device selection rather than disabling the "connect" button? (not sure if it could be useful to look at the details of a device you can't connect to, also it's not very obvious to the user why that the reason you can't select the device is because not supported)
<ubot5> bug 1419866 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[bluetooth] Computer pairing is unimplemeted but the UI still let you try it" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419866
<seb128> mandel, kenvandine, hey, did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1429022 ? any idea what debug extra info would be useful there if any?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429022 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "click update fails without giving much details" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> seb128, hm.. let me finish an mr I have to deal with that is very urgent and I'll take a look
<seb128> mandel, no hurry, thanks
<mandel> seb128, the udm logs will show the stdout of the click call, that might be helpful
<seb128> mandel, where are those?
<mandel> seb128, ~/.cache/ubuntu-download-manager
<seb128> thanks
<mardy> didrocks: hi, still there?
<didrocks> mardy: hey, not for long, but yeah
<mardy> didrocks: cool! Quick question: where are the migration script installed?
<didrocks> mardy: hum, which migration script?
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> dh-migrations
<mardy> dbarth_: I need to leave now, in a hurry! But didrocks should know ^
<mardy> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> mardy: dbarth_: /usr/share/session-migration/scripts/
<dobey> dbarth_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/quantal/man1/dh_migrations.1.html
<dbarth_> dobey: ah
<dbarth_> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> dbarth_: but yeah, as dobey told, if you use my dh helpers in package build, it will be installed at the right place
<didrocks> (have the execution bits and so on…)
<dbarth_> nope, i can't see the acl-updater script
<didrocks> dbarth_: would worth looking the package shipping it
<didrocks> dbarth_: I can have a look if needed tomorrow if you ping me and know the package name
<dobey> dbarth_: can't see it where?
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> indeed
<dbarth_> dobey: maybe you can try silo 010 or check the branch to see what's wrong
<dbarth_> i'm a bit at a loss at this stage, and that's still a very much wanted fix for the image
<dobey> dbarth_: i don't know what's wrong. i just checked the build log and i see it's not in the files listing of the package :-/
<dbarth_> right, so that explains
<dobey> and dh is called --with migrations
<dobey> and dh_migrations is being run
<dbarth_> dobey: ok, so that part works; except the file is not there
<dobey> dbarth_: because the file doesn't exist.
<dbarth_> dobey: not in the branch?
<dobey> dbarth_: because the migrations file has "obj-*/" from the previous revision when it was not a script, but a compiled object
<dbarth_> ugh
<dobey> dbarth_: so the file it's trying to copy doesn't exist. i don't know why it doesn't error out during the build, though
<dobey> should have caught that earlier :-/
<dbarth_> dobey: so i should strip the obj-*/ and just leave "acl-updater/acl-updater" right ?
<dobey> dbarth_: i think so, yes
<dobey> since that is where the file is, in the source.
<dobey> probably should be renamed too, so that it's properly namespaced for the package, but eh
<dobey> dbarth_: what is the cut-off time for landing this for the w11 image? i still haven't got an answer from anyone about when that cut-off time is :(
<dbarth_> dobey: i'm told we're the last bit missing before they cut :/
<dobey> dbarth_: ah, well i'm wanting to get a new pay-ui package built and in the image too. but haven't been able to get an ack on it :-/
<dbarth_> dobey: i have re-created the mp, since mardy is not available to merge right now
<dbarth_> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/ubuntuone-credentials/acl-updater-script/+merge/252346
<dbarth_> getting the silo reconfig'ed meanwhile
<dobey> ok
<dobey> dbarth_: ping me when the silo is rebuilding, that's probably the easiest way to check that it's right now
<dbarth_> dobey: yup, will do; thanks
<ogra_> beuno, yo ... if i have an old click app that used the old namespace and now uploada new version that uses the new namespace, will everything "just work" ? or hav i to remove the old one from the store and add the new one newly ?
<beuno> ogra_, either uploads using the old namespace
<beuno> or upload with new one, unpublish the old one
<ogra_> ah, so there is no way to just transition ?
<beuno> ogra_, not at the moment, no
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: this is the channel i need right? ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed (alias to ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed)
<ogra_> k, thanks
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, thats the daily vivid builds, yep
<lotuspsychje> okay here i go tnx
<lotuspsychje> 2015/03/09 19:15:26 Flashing version 126 from devel-proposed channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device flo
<lotuspsychje> great :p
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: 2015/03/09 19:20:24 Rebooting into recovery to flash :p
<ogra_> good
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: ok worked nice n smooth tnx alot mate 15.04 r126
<ogra_> )
<dbarth_> dobey: silo ready for testing; i will revert to image #16 and then install the silo, reboot and upgrade to #18 to verify
<dobey> -rwxr-xr-x root/root       876 2015-03-09 18:14 ./usr/share/session-migration/scripts/acl-updater
<dobey> it's in the package now
<dbarth_> cool
<dobey> dbarth_: marked your branch as approved, and rejected mardy's
<dbarth_> dobey: ok; so far so good; it upgraded my account with the ACL and TOKENS table being ok
<dbarth_> now upgrading
<dobey> dbarth_: reboot a few times with it installed, and then check the signon.db, to be sure it does the right thing
<dbarth_> hmm, i'm updating now; you fear the migration script could be re-triggered?
<jgdx> hey kenvandine, do you have time for a settings review? If not, that's okay.
<dobey> dbarth_: migration scripts are just run every time the user logs in, i think
<kenvandine> jgdx, i can today
<kenvandine> jgdx, hotspot?
<jgdx> kenvandine, woo, yes https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/hotspots-binding/+merge/252296
<dobey> dbarth_: a few reboots at least verifies the data is correct, whether they are being run every time or not
<kenvandine> jgdx, i had looked at that, do you know why the CI failed?
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'm not too happy about the private side of that binding, so suggestions/critique is very welcome!1
<jgdx> kenvandine, seems like a spurious tz failure, but I will look into it.
<kenvandine> jgdx, we had stopped getting those
<jgdx> kenvandine, and it's not feature complete on the UI side, because I wanted that to be in its own branch. But maybe that's a bad idea, idk.
<jgdx> kenvandine, oh
<kenvandine> jgdx, makes it harder to test
<jgdx> kenvandine, okay, then I'll move the ui forward.
<jgdx> kenvandine, so no review today
<kenvandine> the tz failure may be triggered by your tests
<kenvandine> jgdx, try this though
<kenvandine> comment out the tests for a CI run
<kenvandine> and see if it passes
<kenvandine> jgdx, and i don't mind them being in separate branches
<dbarth_> dobey: i am now on #19, but when going into system settings > OS > updates, it breaks right after displaying available upgrade
<dbarth_> s
<dbarth_> hmm, scratch that, it is just switching to install real fast
<kenvandine> jgdx, we'll just need to land them together, if we use separate branches
<dbarth_> pfew
<kenvandine> because we'll need something for QA to test
<dobey> dbarth_: hmm ok
<jgdx> kenvandine, didn't add a test though.
<dbarth_> dobey: i'm just waiting for the last upgrade cycle to finish to declare the fix ok
<dbarth_> dobey: i'll do some regression testing right after
<dobey> ok
<kenvandine> jgdx, there are 4 new tests
<dbarth_> dobey: seems ok here; i tried updates, app installs and attempt to buy an app
<dbarth_> dobey: maybe you can give it a try, but i'll declare the silo good to go at this stage
<dbarth_> dobey: ok for you?
<dobey> dbarth_: i'm ok with it from just reading the code and seeing the build log, yes
<dobey> dbarth_: if it was going to not work, then the account would not be there and you'd have to log in again :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, that's dangling helpers from the hotspot testcase. Not sure how they snuck in. Anyway, back to wip to get the ui stuffs in.
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok
<kenvandine> cool
<dbarth_> dobey: ok cool
<popey> bfiller: dunno if you realise but the screenshots for phone, contacts, messaging etc are all quite old. you can see them if you long press on the apps on the phone.
<bfiller> popey: yuck
<bfiller> popey: mind filing a bug on for that
<popey> ya
<popey> bfiller: bug 1430004
<ubot5> bug 1430004 in messaging-app "Screenshot(s) outdated when accessed from device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430004
<bfiller> popey: thanks
<popey> dammit, so close to getting a round number
<nuclearbob> where is the documentation for the ubuntu-app-launch tools, in particular ubuntu-app-watch?
<nuclearbob> tedg: is there documentation for ubuntu-app-watch somewhere?
<tedg> nuclearbob, No, not really. It's pretty simple though.
<tedg> nuclearbob, What's up?
<tedg> nuclearbob, It basically just grabs all the events from libual and prints them.
<nuclearbob> tedg: I'm grepping the output with grep -m1, and I want to exit after I've seen a particular app stop.  The process doesn't seem to terminate, however
<nuclearbob> I basically want the opposite of ubuntu-app-wait
<tedg> nuclearbob, Oh, please don't do that, use the libual bindings :-)
<nuclearbob> tedg: okay, can do, thanks
<nuclearbob> every time I do this, you remind me those exist, and they're way better :)
<tedg> nuclearbob, You might need to watch both for failed and stop
<nuclearbob> tedg: that's also a good idea.  In this case, I'm sending an explicit stop
<nuclearbob> tedg: can you remind me where the libual documentation is?
<tedg> nuclearbob, I don't have it generated anywhere :-(  You'll have to look in the header file, it's all there.
<nuclearbob> tedg: okay, can do
<tedg> Not sure where that should even go.
<tedg> I don't think we'd want it on developer.u.c, but there's no where else really.
<nuclearbob> hmm
<nuclearbob> I don't know
<ahoneybun> http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/03/09/the-mobile-dev-test-conference-is-a-six-day-event-for-mobile-app-development-and-testing-happening-april-12th-17th-in-san-diego-sponsored-post/
<laszlo-karpati> nik90: are u here?
<nik90> laszlo-karpati: yes
<laszlo-karpati> nik90: i had a problem with compiling the clock app, and you tried to help me at the last weekend
<laszlo-karpati> nik90: i just found the problem
<nik90> laszlo-karpati: ah
<laszlo-karpati> nik90: i was on the RTM channel. That caused the problem
<laszlo-karpati> Now I switched to vivid-prop, and it working fine :)
<nik90> laszlo-karpati: oh..but the vivid branch is almost the same as the trunk-rtm
<nik90> but glad to know it worked
<laszlo-karpati>  I thought it too
<laszlo-karpati> nik90: I'm just thinking about to develop a tiny feature to the clock app. Just to see how it goes on ubuntu touch
<nik90> laszlo-karpati: ooh I am curious...any hints to what it might be?
<laszlo-karpati> nik90: I have not decided yet. Maybe a custom (editable) snooze and "silence after" time
<nik90> laszlo-karpati: Both of them are handled by datetime-indicator..the clock app only shows the options it is provided by the datetime-indicator
<nik90> laszlo-karpati: so if you want it to work, the patch would also be required in datetime-indicator
<laszlo-karpati> nik90: hm thanks.. it doesn't seems easy :)
<nik90> laszlo-karpati: the clock app is constrained like every other app. As such it cannot ring the alarms...instead the datetime indicator does it on behalf of the clock app and hence the required upstream patch to have customisable snooze options
<laszlo-karpati> nik90: Thanks. I will look after it.
<Guest72857> can anyone help in adding a new device tree
<Guest72857> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/  Enable new device part
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-10
<cxdvty> Hey all is it possible to install ubuntu touch on ipod touch?
<cxdvty> ???
<cxdvty> hello
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<ubuntuser13> unable to create i386 emulator. ubuntu-emulator command says unknown flag 'arch'.
<dholbach> good morning
<ogra_> pitti, hmm, touch builds end up with systemd-sysv installed
<pitti> ogra_: hm, not good -- do you have a build long URL?
<ogra_> pitti, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199792081/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_armhf_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ogra_> (ignore the build failure, that is transient)
<pitti> Setting up upstart (1.13.2-0ubuntu9) ...
<ogra_> yeah, and  systemd-sysv
<pitti> ogra_: systemd-sysv will always be installed as part of debootstrap, that's just how required packages work; but I thought our livecd-rootfs change should uninstall it and install upstart?
<ogra_> this is how i understood it too :)
<ogra_> pitti, the build before it wasnt pulled in at all
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199709836/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_armhf_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ogra_> Package 'systemd-sysv' is not installed, so not removed
<pitti> ogra_: I suppose that was before the priority adjustments from yestday?
 * ogra_ wonders if we actually install ubuntu-standard 
<ogra_> hmm, no
<ogra_> pitti, oh, yeah
<pitti> ogra_: no, I checked that before (no u-standard on touch)
<ogra_> right, but if it now gets pulled into debootstrap that explains it
<ogra_> we fail before the removal attempt
<ogra_> because the chnage shanged GIDs
<pitti> ah, ok
<ogra_> *the change changed
<janimo> pitti, do you know which kernel features systemd needs from 3.7 that are not in 3.4 ?
<pitti> ogra_: so until now everything still seems to be ok? or am I missing something?
<ogra_> pitti, no, let me override the file chnage and lets see ... but in fact then this seems to be the first run with the actual change
<pitti> janimo: mostly the improved name space handling; but that said, I haven't actually tested systemd on a 3.4 kernel, so I don't know if that just means some features aren't available, or it'd fail completely
<pitti> janimo: I saw your phablet@ mail, just didn't yet get around to replying yet; these are pretty crazy long days for me :)
<ogra_> pitti, i think we need a session at the sprint and plan this properly
<pitti> ogra_: "this"?
<pitti> oh, systemd on touch? right
<ogra_> kernel vs systemd ... kernel vs snappy features
<ogra_> systemd on old kernels in general ... it doesnt only affect the phones but also nearly all snappy arm arches
<pitti> janimo: stgraber recently responded to some "snappy on touch" thread about some details about the namespace (LXC is affected similarly)
<janimo> pitti, do you have a link? I may not be on that ml
<pitti> ogra_: right; it'd be worthwhile to investigate how well it actually runs on 3.4; it might work well enough, or not be too much effort to make it run
<janimo> pitti, or maybe stgraber will answer since he's on phablet
<ogra_> pitti, i know jolla uses sytemd on 3.4 ... but they stick to 208
<pitti> janimo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/snappy-devel/2015-February/000306.html
<janimo> pitti, thanks
<mpt> seb128, yes, pretty much nothing on the screen for an individual Bluetooth device is interesting for a device you can’t connect to.
<seb128> mpt, ok, what annoyed me most is not understanding why those items were disabled, nothing conveys the reason than it's because they are unsupported types
<mpt> hmmm
<mpt> So it’s which is least bad: (a) not showing it at all, “Grarrr, why isn’t it showing up”; (b) showing it insensitive, “Grarrr, why is it disabled”; or (c) making it selectable but unpairable, “Grarrr, why let me go all the way there when I can’t pair with it after all”
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is "reboot" doing a shutdown rather than a reboot for others as well
<seb128> using rtm 253 on bq
<popey> seb128: reboots here.
<seb128> popey, hum, k, thanks for testing
<popey> np
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Organize Your Home Office Day! :D
<k1l_> i dont like that day ;p
<seb128> do we have a mode on our osk where the keyboard is a numpad by default but with a way to switch to letters?
<seb128> Elleo, ^?
<Elleo> seb128: nope
<Elleo> seb128: if you specify a number pad you're locked into that for the field
<Elleo> seb128: although you could have a button in an app that changes the field's hint from numbers to text; that might be a bit clunky though
<seb128> Elleo, how would I do that? do we have an example of code doing it?
<seb128> Elleo, oh, you mean some widget in the app itself, not on the osk
<Elleo> seb128: yeah
<seb128> Elleo, the design is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-bluetooth-pair.png ... I though you were describing the bottom left button ;-)
<Elleo> seb128: so, set the inputMethodHint on the text field to be Qt.ImhDigitsOnly and then remove that hint when a button is pressed
<Elleo> seb128: ah, no
<seb128> Elleo, right, that's not really nice :-/
<seb128> Elleo, do we plan to have  a mode like described on the mockup I just mentioned?
<Elleo> seb128: not that I know of, but there is currently a bug for design to reconsider the current numpad design (as we'd like to add a return key to it for example), so might be worth commenting there that'd it be useful to also have a switch back to letters: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1321603
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321603 in Ubuntu UX "[osk] On a form, the numbers keyboard doesn't show the next button" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Elleo> seb128: although that said that should maybe be handled via the NumbersPreferred hint instead of DigitsOnly
<Elleo> seb128: so maybe it'd be a good idea to file a separate bug for supporting the NumbersPreferred hint with a mechanism for switching to letters
<seb128> Elleo, ok, doing that, thanks
<Elleo> no problem
<Elleo> seb128: can bluetooth pins actually be non-numerical then? it's not something I've ever encountered
<seb128> Elleo, it can...
<Elleo> interesting
<seb128> Elleo, i found https://bugs.maemo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2587
<ubot5> bugs.maemo.org bug 2587 in Bluetooth "Bluetooth pairing dialog passcode field does not accept letters, only digits" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<Elleo> ah
<seb128> Elleo, the spec says it's 16 digits including alphanumeric chars, though that doesn't seem to be common
<seb128> trying on my samsung android phone, they do what you described
<seb128> they default to numeric osk with a checkbox on the dialog "the code includes letters"
<seb128> which switch to normal layout
<Elleo> ah
<Elleo> well that could at least be a reasonable solution until we get something more general implemented in the keyboard
<seb128> Elleo, yeah, I'm going to file that osk feature request and then a design workaround bug
<Elleo> okay
<seb128> Elleo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1430264
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430264 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Doesn't have a mode "number by default with fallback to normal keyboard"" [Undecided,New]
<Elleo> seb128: great, thanks
<seb128> Elleo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1430265
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430265 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[bluetooth] lack of osk support makes the current pin pairing design not implementable" [Low,New]
<seb128> mpt^ fyi, would be nice if you could comment on that
<seb128> Elleo, http://help.spark.co.nz/euf/assets/images/ibase/samsung-galaxy-noteII-BluetoothPCPair3.jpg is the dialog I was talking about
<Elleo> seb128: yeah, that should be doable with the current support in the keyboard easily enough
<seb128> right
<seb128> not sure design would like it though
<seb128> let see what mpt thinks
<mpt> I think that blue clothes pegs should be banned
<mpt> I don’t know why, but they are the ones that break first, before any of the other colors
<seb128> mpt, sorry, looks like your IRC timeouted while we were discussing the topic
<seb128> mpt, it was about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1430265
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430265 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[bluetooth] lack of osk support makes the current pin pairing design not implementable" [Low,New]
<seb128> mpt, currently the "bluetooth pin pairing" dialog has a full keyboard, which is inconvenient for entering digits, especially that those are not on the first osk screen, you need to switch mode to get to them
<seb128> mpt, http://help.spark.co.nz/euf/assets/images/ibase/samsung-galaxy-noteII-BluetoothPCPair3.jpg is somewhat similar to the workaround we were discussing
<seb128> mpt, the osk is not likely to support what we need soon, so we were pondering if we should just have the full keyboard experience meanwhile or look for a workaround like ^
<mpt> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<mpt> That screenshot is a bit depressing to look at (“Try 0000 or 1234 … one of them might work … idk”), I don’t know how it works
<mpt> What happens if you check the checkbox, type some letters, then uncheck the checkbox? :-)
<mpt> seb128, or there could be a System-Settings-provided “123”/“ABC” toggle that sits above the OSK
<mpt> But that only works if something outside the OSK can change the current mode of the OSK
<Elleo> mpt: yeah, that's possible by changing the input hint on the field
<Elleo> at least I think the keyboard supports it changing whilst being focused, if not that's a bug
<mpt> Elleo, I mean something outside the OSK that can change the OSK back to number mode *even if you have already typed letters*
<Elleo> mpt: yeah, I think that'll still work; the keyboard doesn't care about the field's contents only its input hints
<mpt> cool
<seb128> mpt, Elleo, sorry, was at lunch, yeah changing the mode doesn't impact on what is in the text entry, the osk just allow to type it's not enforcing anything
<studio_> hi
<studio_> any idea when the mtp-problem with the bq e4.5 and the 15.04 will be fixed?
<dobey> "soon"
<studio_> ok
<mcphail> Does anyone know when the touch os is going to change from click to snappy packages?
<popey> "soon"
 * popey adds "soon" to the /topic :)
<mcphail> ha ;)
<mcphail> it is like cyanogenmod's "never ask for an ETA"
<studio_> this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes is outdated, right?
<mcphail> I'm playing with bundling libraries and it seems very straightforward with snappy. I don't want to learn click's plumbing if it is going to be obsolete "soon"
<dobey> yes, saucy is way outdated
<studio_> dobey, where do i find my "data.csv", contacts now on my phone to save/backup them?
<dobey> studio_: it's not a csv file
<studio_> isn't it?
<dobey> studio_: it's an sqlite database. they are stored in the same location on the phone, as they are on Ubuntu on a PC
<dobey> in ~/.local/share/evolution/
<studio_> on the ubuntu-pc i use thunderbird :) ok, thanks
<studio_> dobey, sorry for that "stupid" question, but how to backup the contacts from the phone?
<dobey> adb pull ?
<studio_> adb pull what?
<dobey> the file, or the whole evolution directory
<studio_> sorry, i never worked with evolution, only thunderbird. is there a how-to where i can read that?
<tsdgeos> cyphermox: any idea how/what could be causing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1428799 ? it's pretty annoying
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428799 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Doesn't reconnect to network on reboot" [Undecided,New]
<studio_> dobey, here http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Evolution it said it is possible to export csv. is it different to ubuntu touch?
<popey> we dont ship evoluion on the phone
<dobey> studio_: evolution UI is not on the phone
<dobey> and i am on a call...
<cyphermox> tsdgeos: no, seems to work for me, but give me a minute I'll do more testing
<tsdgeos> cyphermox: yeah it also works for greyback_ :/
<tsdgeos> cyphermox: there's something weird with my router, i have "tsdgeos 1", "tsdgeos 2", "tsdgeos 3", "tsdgeos 4", "tsdgeos 5", "tsdgeos 6", "tsdgeos 7"
<popey> studio_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/75675/how-do-i-dump-the-data-of-some-sqlite3-tables
<cyphermox> tsdgeos: that would explain it
<tsdgeos> in nmcli c
<cyphermox> tsdgeos: it's not your router
<tsdgeos> all with different UUIDs
<cyphermox> tsdgeos: look at them, probably all a different mac-address fields
<tsdgeos> if UUID==mac yes
<tsdgeos> otherwise don't know how to use the mac
<cyphermox> nope
<tsdgeos> s/use/know
<cyphermox> there should be another field lower down in the file with a mac address?
<tsdgeos> cyphermox: which file?
<studio_> popey, i just try to figure out a simple way to im- and export contacts to or from the phone.
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10574854/
<cyphermox> in these connection files "tsdgeos 1", etc. under /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> now I see what you mean :)
<popey> studio_: sure, that post talks about dumping out the database
<popey> studio_: i _think_ ./.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system/contacts.db is the database
<tsdgeos> cyphermox: correct, different mac address
<cyphermox> tsdgeos: I suspect last time you flashed, something went wrong and wiped out the mac address on the phone
<tsdgeos> may very well be
<tsdgeos> i've had some weird issues flashing lately
<tsdgeos> can i recover it?
<cyphermox> tsdgeos: I can't remember how I fixed it if it indeed happened on my mako and not on another device
<cyphermox> I'd frst try to flash the factory image back on it
<cyphermox> then re-do the flashing to put vivid on
<cyphermox> also check whether /factory/wifi/.mac.info exists and has a mac address written in it
<tsdgeos> cyphermox: lol, /factory is a broken symlink to /android/factory
<tsdgeos> i guess it's bad that i don't have that folder :D
<cyphermox> maybe not, it might just not be mounted
<cyphermox> where else did the mac address live?
<studio_> popey, for me http://stackoverflow.com/questions/75675/how-do-i-dump-the-data-of-some-sqlite3-tables is not "easy" to understand :(
<popey> sorry, was the first sensible thing I could find
<cyphermox> tsdgeos: I think there was some other wifi directory somewhere, /data or /etc/ or something, which also contained the MAC, but a reasonable first try would definitely be to flash the factory image, reboot to check that *it* is fine (ie MAC doesn't change), then flash again
<tsdgeos> yeah not having  /android/factory doesn't look cool
<studio_> it would be more easy, when "ci-train-ppa-service/landing-027" also "could" support export :)
<ogra_> studio_, the mtp issue should be fixed with silo 19
<kenvandine> Elleo, any thoughts on bug 1429691
<ubot5> bug 1429691 in content-hub "Import with ContentStore and ContentType.All goes into .cache, not .local/share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429691
<ogra_> studio_, the package in there is one of the ones that are hard to install though
<kenvandine> i haven't looked closely at the code for that yet, i'm just really surprised the store doesn't get used when filtering the ContentPeerPicker model with ContentType.All
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, that's odd
<kenvandine> i did reproduce it by changing Pictures to All in picker-qml example
<kenvandine> but it works with Pictures
<kenvandine> somehow we must be clearing the store property?
<studio_> ogra_, i think i am on the wrong branch now. i am on "ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en" right now :(
<ogra_> not sure what that is :)
<studio_> ;)
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, not sure how though; all we really do with All is iterate through the existing types as we would for a single one
<kenvandine> yeah... i really didn't think i would be able to reproduce it :/
<kenvandine> Elleo, it's nice to be hacking more on content-hub again :)
<Elleo> where's the picker-qml example you're testing against?
<kenvandine> Elleo, in the source, examples/picker-qml
<Elleo> ah, I see
<kenvandine> just change Pictures to All
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> and add the store from the import-qml example :)
<Elleo> so you're adding the store after the peer has been selected from the picker
<kenvandine> then pass the store to request()
<kenvandine> i added it as a sibling of ContentPeerPicker
<kenvandine> and in peer.request(appStore)
<kenvandine> for example
<kenvandine> so the store gets passed to the peer
<kenvandine> after selected
<Elleo> yeah, but that peer.request is being done onPeerSelected right?
<kenvandine> oh!
<kenvandine> i know why
<Elleo> oh?
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> no... ignore that :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<Elleo> I'd have thought All shouldn't really have much effect by that stage since the peer itself should be a specific type
<kenvandine> in onPeerSelected we call peer.request(appStore)
<kenvandine> it should have no effect
<kenvandine> Elleo, i didn't look at the code path in the qml bindings yet, but it seems impossible
<kenvandine> however, i did see it myself :/
<kenvandine> i think there is a place in creating the transfer where it does some hubType lookup?
<kenvandine> converting the type for the backend, which doesn't have an all
<kenvandine> maybe if that fails we miss a code path
<kenvandine> but i think that should only affect the default peer
<Elleo> yeah, I don't see anything obvious in the qml all handling code
<Elleo> it's setting up each peer as being for a specific content type, so anything from that point on should be the same
<kenvandine> but how about in the Peer code?
<kenvandine> anything there in the request?
<Elleo> well the peer code doesn't know anything about All
<kenvandine> yeah, but that is where the transfer is created
<Elleo> and it sets the store content type based on the peer's content type in the request
<Elleo> oh no, actually looking at the peer model, maybe we are setting the type as all on the peer
<kenvandine>         qmlTransfer = contentHub->importContent(m_peer, m_contentType);
<kenvandine> the peer doesn't really have a type
<kenvandine> it could provide multiple
<kenvandine> not sure why it cares though
<Elleo> kenvandine: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/content-hub/trunk/view/head:/import/Ubuntu/Content/contentpeermodel.cpp#L147 <-- I'm wondering if that and line 150 should actually be the otherway around
<kenvandine> we set the store later
<dobey> studio_: (mkdir -p evolution && cd evolution && adb pull .local/share/evolution .)
<dobey> studio_: that will back up all the contacts and calendar data (including alarms) from the phone
<kenvandine> Elleo, maybe... but still i don't think that should matter because a peer could support multiple types
<kenvandine> const cuc::Type &hubType = ContentType::contentType2HubType(contentType);
<Elleo> kenvandine: the current implementation has a single m_contentType member for contentpeer, which gets used when setting up the store
<kenvandine> Elleo, maybe we need to do something different there for All
<kenvandine> since All isn't going to map?
<Elleo> kenvandine: so if it tries setting the store to all presumably the store doesn't match anything
<kenvandine> yeah
<studio_> dobey, thanks :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, you mean type?
<peat-psuwit> awe_, are you awake now?
<awe_> yes, in the middle of a stand-up though
<awe_> can I ping you when done?
<awe_> ~5m
<Elleo> kenvandine: I mean setting the store's type; it calls "store->updateStore(m_contentType);" when creating the request
<awe_> sorry, ~20m
<peat-psuwit> awe_, yes
<kenvandine> oh!
<kenvandine> so that fails
<awe_> peat-psuwit, abeato added some comments to your bug, have you seen them?
<Elleo> kenvandine: so either contentpeer needs to never receive All as its type, or the store needs to know about All
<kenvandine> Elleo, you are probably right
<peat-psuwit> awe_, not yet. Let me check it out.
<Laney> who knows qmake?
<awe_> peat-psuwit, thanks...
<popey> Laney: bzoltan_
<Laney> Can you get qtquickcontrols-opensource-src from the archive and see why the tests aren't built/make checked properly?
<Laney> bzoltan_: hi! :)
<bzoltan_> Laney:  yeah, I live in the same block with qmake...
<Laney> It's using some magic thing called qt_parts
<seanmavley> hello
<Laney> but it's not magic enough to pick up tests/
<bzoltan_> Laney: I will take a look at it tomorrow... I am busy with the UITK lanindg right now
<kenvandine> Elleo, maybe the store should have Other?
<kenvandine> Elleo, and we attempt to use the type the peer is known to handle
<kenvandine> i guess we'll always have at least one type
<kenvandine> so i guess just make sure it gets set to a type the peer handles?
<kenvandine> so change the != to ==
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, I think that'll sort it so that the default peers are always listed first for things requesting All
<Elleo> kenvandine: which I would guess is what we actually intended there
<Elleo> although not sure why that wouldn't be the case in the other condition too
<awe_> peat-psuwit, I'm done.  Did you have another question for  me?
<peat-psuwit> awe_, I actually know now why gsm_umts_index is 0, just think it's inappropriate to talk in that bug.
<peat-psuwit> My phone actually need another request to select which app to use.
<oSoMoN> brendand, https://trello.com/c/kaOl1PRE/1077-ubuntu-landing-003-oxide-qt-osomon is not needed any longer, I’ve asked the CI train team how I can mark the corresponding line obsolete, but wanted to also notify you that it can be ignored
<awe_> why do you think it's inappropriate?
<awe_> peat-psuwit, the rilmodem code that handles SIM status definitely needs to be updated
<awe_> as it will use an invalid value currently
<awe_> yes, your phone may need to send an extra request
<awe_> and make it do so, is another bit of complexity, that's related but not the problem in the existing code
<awe_> to do so, you'd need to figure out a why to identify your device
<awe_> and craft a new device plugin which at minimum, sets a vendor type
<awe_> depending on how the extra request works
<awe_> it might be possible to send from the device plugin, or... detect the vendor type in the sim atom and send it there.
<awe_> it can get tricky
<awe_> my only advice would be to look at the mtk plugin
<peat-psuwit> awe_, I actually made some crude hack that make it send that request. My phone can now register to network and talk USSD.
<awe_> ok
<popey> peat-psuwit: you working on a device port?
<peat-psuwit> Yes, LG L90 Dual.
<kenvandine> bfiller, do we have a common bug tag we use for convergence related bugs?
<peat-psuwit> I think I've told that already.
<awe_> if the rild is that different, eventually a device plugin, and a rilmodem-based extension driver might be necessary ( just like mtk/mtkmodem )
<popey> peat-psuwit: cool, I didn't see, sorry.
<awe_> peat-psuwit, dual-SIM?
<peat-psuwit> awe_, Yes.
<awe_> hmmm
<awe_> sure you can hack it
<awe_> but getting dual-SIM to work properly for krillin was a lot of work
<awe_> extending the base ril plugin and rilmodem driver
<awe_> most of the hard-work is done in the mtk plugin
<awe_> however there may be some logic pushed down into the mtkmodem atoms
<peat-psuwit> awe_, I may eventually make a new plugin for that. For now, I'll just hack the existing code. I don't know how to make a new plugin without duplicating too much code.
<bfiller> kenvandine: I'm not aware of one
<akiva-thinkpad> Ubuntu Team AMA on Google Hangouts starting in one hour | #ubuntu-on-air  (Preface any question you have with "QUESTION:" ) http://ubuntuonair.com/
<awe_> understood.  There was actually a fair amount of a dup between the ril and mtk plugins when we started krillin.  I was opposed to this, but there wasn't an easy solution to the problem
<akiva-thinkpad> Good time to ask ubuntu touch questions ~
<awe_> peat-psuwit, and mtk has grown quite different than ril since...
<akiva-thinkpad> erm
<akiva-thinkpad> 20 minutes *
<awe_> peat-psuwit, if/when you decide to create a new plugin, I'd use the mtk model as your base
<awe_> you'll also need to look at the rildev plugin which decides which device plugin to load based upon an env var
<awe_> this is our equivalent of the native ofono udev plugin
<awe_> which we don't run
<peat-psuwit> awe_, Thanks for the clue. But probably not now.
<awe_> np
<Saviq> Elleo, hey, sorry for the inflow of bugs for ubuntu-keyboard ;)
<Saviq> I had a list that I was meaning to file for a while now
<Saviq> looks like I'm done now ;)
<kenvandine> Saviq, bug spam?  that's not nice :-p
<Elleo> Saviq: no worries :)
<Saviq> kenvandine, my list was halved since I wrote it ;)
<kenvandine> that's good
<Elleo> Saviq: I think a couple of them have a couple of branches waiting to land at the moment too
<Saviq> Elleo, cool
<Elleo> thanks for the reports :)
<faenil> mm target creation in Ubuntu SDK returns an "chroot/blabla/sbin/initctl not found" error...known issue?
<faenil> Framework 15.04
<jgdx> faenil, hey, are you running uitk from the bleeding edge? (And welcome!)
<faenil> jgdx: thanks :) I downloaded the sdk from the official website, as instructed
<jgdx> maybe a systemd/upstart issue?
<faenil> most likely :) just not sure how to act, since it's part of the targets
<faenil> chroot targets
<jgdx> there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<faenil> the problem is I don't think I have any access to the chroot targets, do I'
<faenil> ?
<faenil> "Click" just downloads the targets, unpacks the packages, then tries to configure the system --> fails --> cleans up everything
<jgdx> Mine aren't cleaned up…
<faenil> jgdx: yours doesn't clean up after an error?
<faenil> it clearly says so in the log, in my case
<faenil> :)
<jgdx> faenil, mine weren't, but maybe my chroots failed post setup. $ schroot -l
<faenil> :)
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150310-ae1ddec.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150310-ae1ddec.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-testresults-20150310-ae1ddec.ods
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, krillin vivid tarball (I assume needs QA signoff now?)
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, ^ rtm coming shortly
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: thanks
<rsalveti> john-mcaleely: yeah, we'll need qa signoff for both vivid and rtm
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, cool.
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: did you see my /query a while back?
<rsalveti> no, sorry, still need to reply the email
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: i repasted the contents of the e-mail and added an update
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: maybe i could somehow get started working with bluez 5 on ubuntu touch in anticipation of integration in the desktop flavors?
<rsalveti> right, that's quite a bit of work, and mainly kernel at the moment
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: i have some kernel experience. is there someone i could coordinate with?
<dobey> faenil: you are running on top of 15.04, or you are trying to create a 15.04 target on a stable release of ubuntu?
<popey> dobey: it's bug 1430436
<ubot5> bug 1430436 in click (Ubuntu) "15.04 kit creation fails due to create os.remove("%s/sbin/initctl" % mount)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430436
<dobey> ah ok
<faenil> dobey: yeah just filed a bug, I'm on 15.04 btw
<faenil> 14.10 target creation also failed...
<rsalveti> DonkeyHotei: not right now, we still need to better understand what is required
<faenil> now I rebooted, and I'm trying again with 14.10
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: is there an alternate task i could take on to demonstrate that i have the needed experience?
<rsalveti> DonkeyHotei: we'll discuss what are the following steps later this week, because we want something that can be common across candidates
<rsalveti> so we'll keep you posted
<DonkeyHotei> thanx
<DonkeyHotei> on another front, is stuff that people are working on on 14.09 actively getting forward-ported to vivid?
<ogra_> pitti, \o/
<ogra_> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ogra_>   systemd-sysv
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199846905/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_i386_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ogra_> finally ...
<dobey> DonkeyHotei: usually stuff is back-ported to the 14.09 build from vivid
 * ogra_ waits for armhf ... 
<DonkeyHotei> dobey: on vivid there is no on-screen keyboard, so i can't enter the wpa key
<dobey> DonkeyHotei: there is a keyboard on vivid. but there might be a bug where it isn't always popping up correctly
<dobey> DonkeyHotei: try cancelling, then turning the screen off and on, unlocking, and then connecting to wifi
<DonkeyHotei> dobey: well, it pops up on 14.09
<dobey> yes, well, 14.09 is "stable" and vivid is not stable. there are some known issues in vivid that should hopefully be fixed soon as there is more work going on there now to make it as stable as 14.09 so we can switch users to it with an OTA update when it becomes stable
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'll set [1] to "In review" when LP comes around. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/hotspots-binding/+merge/252296
<jgdx> kenvandine, so you're free to test it and hopefully break it horribly.
<dobey> the list of apps in the location settings page, where is that stored on the phone?
<ogra_> dobey, there is some db in the trusted-store
<kenvandine> jgdx, ugh, is LP down?
<jgdx> kenvandine, the code part it seems?
<jgdx> they know
<kenvandine> ok
<jgdx> kenvandine, you have to use Exec=env USS_SHOW_ALL_UI=1 system-settings %u
<jgdx> in the desktop file
<kenvandine> jgdx, that reminds me...
<jgdx> uh oh
<kenvandine> do you want to prepare a branch exposing the other vibrate setting?
<kenvandine> uitk landed in vivid :)
<jgdx> that has landed?
<jgdx> weee
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<kenvandine> friday
<kenvandine> so we're good!
<jgdx> dauym
<kenvandine> so... does un-hiding existing hidden UI count as a feature?  :-D
<kenvandine> i guess the other vibrate setting was included in some sort of FFe in order for it to land in the uitk
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^  do you know?
<ogra_> kenvandine, would fall under the UI freeze i fear
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> you're right...
<ogra_> (which is in effect together with the FF)
<kenvandine> we couldn't expose it until the uitk landed their part
<ogra_> just stop working on stuff in main :)
<kenvandine> universe man!
<ogra_> master of the ... :)
<kenvandine> you know it!
<kenvandine> jgdx, well at least propose the branch :)
<kenvandine> worst case we don't land it right away :)
<jgdx> it push it straight to production
<jgdx> s/it/I'll
<kenvandine> :)
<jgdx> bzr push :production
<jgdx> right?
<kenvandine> that would be so cool... :production lands in distro and merges to trunk :)
<jgdx> :D
<kenvandine> we need a bzr plugin to do that
<kenvandine> and make my coffee
<kenvandine> it's great to see people using content-hub more again, seems there are new developers using it in waves... months with little feedback then bursts of feature request/bug reports
<jgdx> kenvandine, how has the last week(s) been? Good momentum?
<kenvandine> i hit a wall... need to hand it off to an expert :)
<kenvandine> but now we've had some good bug reports come in this week
<dobey> kenvandine: well, when we get away from the whole spreadsheet thing, and have a CI dashboard with a decent REST API, a bzr plug-in which pushes, creates an MP, and requests a silo, could be doable. would be nice if all the silo review stuff was integrated into the launchpad MP UX too
<kenvandine> dobey, +1
<jgdx> kenvandine, ah. :) That reminds me, when you're testing the AP story, you need to modify a wpa supplican't policy. Lolz
<kenvandine> jgdx, please note it in the MP
<jgdx> kenvandine, will do
<kenvandine> jgdx, and that's just for AP testing?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> isn't that going to cause a problem with CI?
<jgdx> s/AP/hotspot really, I don't think we're exposing any other methods right now.
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> i thought autopilot :)
<jgdx> still, it will affect QA testing.. hm
<kenvandine> we need good manual testing instructions
<jgdx> jdstrand, hi, could you take another look at bug 1426923 ? Tony replied to your comment.
<ubot5> bug 1426923 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Allow ubuntu-system-settings to set a device's firmware through the private Connectivity API" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426923
<kenvandine> renatu, hadn't you filed a bug against content-hub about being able to send serialized vcards without generating a file to transfer?
<kenvandine> renatu, i'm not seeing it, i wanted to bounce an idea off you when you have a minute
<jdstrand> jgdx: hi! I can't get to it right now, but added it to my todo. thanks for the ping, I didn't see the response
<jgdx> jdstrand, sure. Thank you!
<brendand> barry, sorry, we forgot to add you to the standup again
<brendand> barry, check your calendar again
<barry> brendand: k
<barry> brendand: still no event for today.  is it the same hangout url?
<brendand> barry, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/qa
<wxl> hey kids
<wxl> if i wanted to make a suggestion (split screen like ghost commander for android) for the file manager, is making a wishlist bug the best?
<jgdx> wxl, that sounds like a huge change. A wishlist bug with research and suggestions is probably best.
<wxl> jgdx: yep didn't say it was small. just wanted to confirm the process; thanks!
<dobey> good luck convincing design :)
<jgdx> well, it would beat tabs on a tab/phone
<kenvandine> nobody upgrade to vivid-proposed mako image 128, doesn't boot :/
<robin_hero> hi! I tried 14.09-proposed image in emulator, but can't sync my gmail contacts in the address-book. I setted up my gmail account, and enabled the access to the contact, but nothing. But I know it was work in the past. Any idea?
<yacuken> hi there
<yacuken> who's can tell me in plain words, what files we need to flash ubuntu on device? Porting guide tell me about boot.img, recovery.img and system.img. But why we build android-boot.img and other?
<dobey> the porting guide says what you need to do, to port to a device
<yacuken> dobey: in "Flashing the image" section. I just look at an example and can not understand
<dobey> yacuken: ok. i haven't done a port myself so i'm not sure what you're not understanding, but i can tell you that others have followed the guide successfully to port ubuntu to new devices
 * PLA1 wishes he read kenvandine: comment an hour ago. :-(
<DonkeyHotei> PLA1: ?
<PLA1> DonkeyHotei: "16:48 < kenvandine> nobody upgrade to vivid-proposed mako image 128, doesn't boot :/"
<DonkeyHotei> i think i have 127
<PLA1> On my Nexus 7 2013 I was running vivid-proposed. I took today's OS update and it no longer boots. Stuck at the Google unlocked padlock screen. Oh well.
<DonkeyHotei> PLA1: i am booted into vivid-proposed on hammerhead atm
<DonkeyHotei> updating to 128 now
<popey> PLA1: you can flash back to previous fairly easily...
<PLA1> popey: Got that syntax in your head?
<popey> ubuntu-device-flash touch --device=mako --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed --revision=127
<popey> i _think_
<PLA1> popey: Thanks!
<DonkeyHotei> yep, 128 is not booting
<DonkeyHotei> popey: is there a way to debug the boot?
<popey> pass
<popey> look how many updates... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/128.changes
<Foxtrot> Hey
<DonkeyHotei> popey: pass? is that a tool?
<Foxtrot> Is there any place for me to talk about Ubuntu Touch on the Nexus 6? The link in the topic and other Wiki references seem outdated
<popey> DonkeyHotei: pass = I don't know
<popey> Foxtrot: we don't have an official port for the nexus 6
<popey> Foxtrot: someone in the community might port it
<Foxtrot> Yeah i was looking to fix that and get it running on mine
<popey> that would be awesome
<PLA1> Hmm. ubuntu-device-flash on 14.10 says unknown flag `revision' even though it is in the help text. Do you see a typo here? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10577109/
<Foxtrot> Reading through the articles now, just wondered if anyone else was active with it
<popey> hmmm
<Tassadar> nexus 6 only has lollipop, ubuntu's using only 4.4, it's gonna be a bunch of work probably
<popey> ahh good point
<DonkeyHotei> Foxtrot: someone else mentioned it in the channel recently
<Foxtrot> ah
<roeei> hi all, anybody tried porting to xperia z series?
<roeei> Im having some doubts with the xperia aosp source code and where to put it
<simosx> I am trying to run ./buildOnDevice.sh. It says in the script that: " * Make sure to have the networking and PPAs setup on the device beforehand (phablet-deploy-networking && phablet-ppa-fetch)." Where do I get them from? They do not appear to exist in "phablet-tools".
<roeei> what device are you building for simosx?
<simosx> roeei, the bq E4.5
<roeei> i thought that came with ubuntu preinstalled
<roeei> I now see there is also an android version
<roeei> im using this to build for my xperia z1 compact http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<roeei> but im also kinda stuck
<simosx> cannot find the files on the phone. will try anyway the script to build.
<popey> simosx: what you trying to do?
<simosx> popey, I want to build ubuntu-keyboard and install to the phone.
<popey> ahh
<mariogrip> Does the apple watch bend?
<mariogrip> **wops wrong irc**
<DonkeyHotei> it was worth the smile
<mariogrip> :)
<RobbyF> lol
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: did your phone get 5.1?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-11
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: hows the OPO port?
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: not yet.  Is it actually out?
<nhaines> I'll have to manually flash it because it's rooted anyway.
<mariogrip> ahoneybun, good, currently working on getting wifi working
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: i installed it from the factory reset image yesterday. you might need to wait until the OTA flasher hits xda
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: I can't OTA it because my phone is modified.  I'll have to use the factory image.
<nhaines> I'll just run it without the wipe option.
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: no, xda has tools that adapt OTA flashers to use with custom recovery
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: does calling/txt and mobile data work?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: no, not yet
<DonkeyHotei> without the OTA zip, the wipe is required
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: not true.  I've updated without a wipe before.
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: thanks and awesome work so far keep it going
<DonkeyHotei> i considered doing that, but it's not like i actually used the phone beforehand
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: thanks, I think i got the wifi worked out just now, missing wcnss.mdt
<mariogrip> Ah, some modem files is also mission :O
<ahoneybun> cool
<mariogrip> missing*
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: makes as much sense as anything then.
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: oh, congrats on the new phone.  Any luck investigating the Bluetooth issue?
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: the underlying issue is that prior to android 4.2, android and linux used the same drivers for bluetooth but not after. the nexus 5 shipped with 4.4
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: I followed the investigation that far.
<nhaines> I wasn't sure if there was anything promising to proceed from that point.
<DonkeyHotei> and using the android driver will require in the long term a newer version of bluez
<DonkeyHotei> and newer bluez needs to be integrated in desktop *buntu
<nhaines> I'm going to be seriously happy when bluez 5 hits Ubuntu.
<DonkeyHotei> it's in debian already
<aSheepie> Hi, any idea where to find the source for the Facebook app? Looking on Launchpad and the FacebookApps one seems to be suffixed with [Dead]?
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: that might be, but when I can use my Wii U Pro Controller for Steam games I'm going to be quite pleased.
<DonkeyHotei> is that bluetooth?
<mariogrip> wcnss crash without debug messages... great...
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: all Wii and Wii U accessories are.
<DonkeyHotei> you can use it on a computer, then
<nhaines> Technically the gamepad is also Wi-Fi for the video, but the controls are Bluetooth still.
<nhaines> I could, if it were supported, which it isn't in Ubuntu's version of bluez.
<DonkeyHotei> ah
<nhaines> Which is annoying because the kernel's supported it for a while now.
<keithzg> nhaines: Hmm, yeah, odd that even Vivid seems to be stuck back on bluez 4.101
<keithzg> nhaines: Seems like pairing with the Wii U Pro controller was only fully fixed up in bluez 5.14
<keithzg> Guess the rest of the stack in Ubuntu still isn't prepared for the API breaks :(
<DonkeyHotei> keithzg: bizactly
<pitti> ogra_: yay, working images?
<pitti> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> pitti, heh, working would be a bit of an exxageration ... they did build ... but seems infinity saved the world
<dholbach> good morning
<robin-hero> Hi! Where caI find the bq device's NearBy and Today scopes? I would like to translate it. Any idea?
<davidcalle> robin-hero, you should probably ask cwayne_ when he arrives (US east coast time)
<robin-hero> davidcalle: thanks
<davidcalle> np
<DonkeyHotei> i installed the gmail scope from the store on vivid but i don't see it anywhere
<robin-hero> DonkeyHotei: Do you search it in the "Manage" page?
<DonkeyHotei> manage page?
<robin-hero> you can access it by pull from the bottom edge on the main screen
<DonkeyHotei> it's not in that
<Lotus-n7> Morning guys
<Lotus-n7> i had a crash on nexus7 wit devel proposed on r128 last night
<robin-hero> DonkeyHotei: It should be there, interesting
<Lotus-n7> reinstalled and everything is fine again now
<Lotus-n7> was there e known issue on r128?
<DonkeyHotei> it did not boot
<DonkeyHotei> i had to reinstall
<pete-woods> pitti: hi. will you, by any chance, have time to look at this pull request for dbusmock? https://github.com/martinpitt/python-dbusmock/pull/1/files
<pitti> hey pete-woods; hm, it seems github notifications regularly land in my spam filter
<pitti> pete-woods: still firefighting wiht the systemd transition, but I'll get that done this week
<pitti> pete-woods: that shouldn't block anything though, right? projects can always ship their own private modified mocks
<pete-woods> pitti: I how would that work?
<pete-woods> -8
<pete-woods> -I
<pete-woods> brain broken today (ill)
<pitti> pete-woods: call spawn_server_template('path/to/my/ofono.py') instead of spawn_server_template('ofono')
<pitti> there are other and more flexible ways, but that's probably the simples
<pitti> t
<pete-woods> pitti: I don't think I wrote that bit of code
<pete-woods> oh, sorry
<pete-woods> I understand now
<pete-woods> the problem is we talk to python dbusmock on the command line
<pete-woods> i.e. python -m dbusmock -t foo
<pete-woods> would that work the same way?
<pitti> pete-woods: it should
<pete-woods> pitti: if it helps, I've tried to be a good citizen with extra tests :)
<pitti> pete-woods: always good! :-)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Plumbing Day! :-D
<yanghy> JamesTait, Good evening
<JamesTait> \o yanghy
<jgdx> faenil, hey, you probably saw this, but r128 removed initctl.
<faenil> jgdx: no I didn't, thank you
<faenil> should I just create a target again and it will work? or do I need a devel sdk for that?
<faenil> I guess I need a newer click at least
<jgdx> faenil, not completely sure. Re-creating it, if r129 is built, then that should 'fix' it
<faenil> ok
<jgdx> I like your nick, btw! In Norwegian, the first four characters is a great swear word. :)
<faenil> oh crap :D
<faenil> that wasn't intended, it's a nickname I made up as a child to play a Dungeouns&Dragons game!
<jgdx> No Norwegian will mind :)
<jgdx> Especially since "il" often means "idrettslag", which is "sports team".
<jgdx> haha
<faenil> haha
<faenil> cool stuff
<w00t> jgdx: you live there?
<jgdx> w00t, yes sir
<w00t> cool. always nice to know there's other people in this rather underpopulated corner of the world :)
<faenil> haha
<jgdx> w00t, it is. :)
<faenil> jgdx: nope, recreating the target wasn't enough it seems
<jgdx> faenil, I'm not sure r129 is built yet.
<faenil> ok, nvm then :)
<faenil> but thanks for letting me know
<jgdx> faenil, np.
<PLA1> Thanks for the new image. Installed r128 on Nexus 7 2013. ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed --bootstrap
<alita> hi all!
<tsdgeos> charles: please strip the tags from https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/unity8/lp-1410915-re-enable-rotation-lock-test/+merge/251389 as explained
<ogra_> seb128, that last mtp-server change, did anyone ever test it on a phone ? that can never start ...
<ogra_> (the variable is never zero length (it is either 0 or 1) so the if condition will always fire)
<seb128> ogra_, I don't know, I just did code review, I didn't participate in the landing
<tekojo> Hi, out of curiosity, what is the current state of Ubuntu touch on Nexus 5? The Devices wiki page hasn't changed in several months for that device.
<lotuspsychje> !devices | tekojo
<ubot5> tekojo: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> tekojo: also try the XDA forums for your device
<kenvandine> tekojo, i hear it works pretty well
<tekojo> lotuspsychje: yes, the info there hasn't been updated in about half a year
<kenvandine> tekojo, dobey uses it
<lotuspsychje> kenvandine: wich image should he use best?
<tekojo> kenvandine: do you know if bluetooth works?
<kenvandine> not sure
<dobey> what?
<dobey> oh yeah
<dobey> 14.09-proposed works pretty decent
<dobey> no, bluetooth doesn't work yet
<tekojo> but otherwise stable?
<dobey> i've been using it as my phone for almost a year
<tekojo> that sounds like stable
<dobey> i don't have/use android at all
<dobey> but battery life isn't great, and no bt or gps
<tekojo> hmmm, need to think then, the only headphones I have are bt
<dobey> oh, and video player doesn't work very well for some reason (but i don't use my phone for videos/music)
<tekojo> dobey: is there active development on the device?
<dobey> it's not an officially supported device
<dobey> i think for bluetooth to work, it will have to wait until we gete bluez5 in ubuntu and working properly on the images
<lotuspsychje> tekojo: look at nexus5 latest youtubes for examples
<dobey> i don't know why the other things don't work
<dobey> DonkeyHotei has started doing some work on the n5 though, so maybe that'll help get some more bits working soon
<tekojo> lotuspsychje: why didn't I think of that...
<lotuspsychje> tekojo: alot of happy n5 users on ubuntu touch
<tekojo> maybe I should try it out then
<sverzegnassi> and sometimes there's some issue with accelerometer, so automatic rotation doesn't work always
<lotuspsychje> tekojo: i have a nexus7 with touch, im never going back to android
<tekojo> I've seen it on N4 and it did look nice, I'm just wondering whether to start messing with the N5
<lotuspsychje> tekojo: its easy to go back to android, (if) you dont like touch
<lotuspsychje> tekojo: check the wiki in topic for install, and try the image dobey suggested
<dobey> tekojo: install MultiROM from the play store, and then install ubuntu using that, so you can dual boot and try it out. then you can decide if it's usable for you now or not
<charles> tsdgeos, ack
<tekojo> dobey: that sounds like the way to go
<jgdx> kenvandine, put up the othervibrate mp
<sverzegnassi> tekojo: yes, just ensure your device is rooted, then you can install multirom, TWRP and a patched kernel all from "MultiROM Manager" app. If you have Android 5.1, it's already supported. :)
<ogra_> pitti, any idea why https://launchpadlibrarian.net/199869582/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch_0.84_BUILDING.txt.gz would actually install upstart when running deboostrap ?
<ogra_> (this is a fakechroot in which we roll an initrd image)
<ogra_> pitti, oh, ignore me, i looked at the outer chroot
<jgdx> pete-woods, hey, I've been working on exactly the same stuff you're working on in python-dbusmock.
<pete-woods> jgdx: okay. been trying to get the test coverage of indicator-network up, and have succeeded quite well, actually
<jgdx> pete-woods, awesome..
<jgdx> pete-woods, if/when you create a pr, could you give a summary of what you've done to the NM mock?
<jgdx> and maybe ping me?
<pete-woods> jgdx: https://github.com/martinpitt/python-dbusmock/pull/1/files
<pete-woods> :)
<pete-woods> pitti is just super busy breaking Ubuntu with systemd this week ;)
<jgdx> pete-woods, ty :))
<pitti> didn't I break it enough yet? /me works harder
<dobey> trainguards: help, how do i revert changes that were made by someone else to my row in the spreadsheet?
<dobey> like, a blanket revert, not a single cell
<ogra_> dobey, ECHAN :)
<sil2100> dobey: what's up? What changes do you mean?
 * ogra_ had the same thing happening yesterday 
<dobey> ogra_: oops
<dobey> sil2100: row 57, apparently 90% of the cells were changed to represent a different landing
<sil2100> dobey: uh, geh
<sil2100> dobey: ok, things like that happened yesterday, not sure what the spreadsheet is doing - I can get that info back for you
<sil2100> We have backups
<dobey> sil2100: i changed it back manually-ish, and just finished testing it so it's ready to land now
<sil2100> dobey: ok
<jgdx> pete-woods, added some comments to your PR.
<Foxtrot> hello
<pete-woods> jgdx: I think most of what you mention is already covered. there's a missing connection remove signal though
<pete-woods> jgdx: hmm. is that signal not already emitted on line 574?
<jgdx> pete-woods, 574 emits a signal on the Settings iface, but not on the connection interface
<jgdx> pete-woods, so if you subscribe to a connection's Removed event, you'll get nothing. If I am reading this correctly.
<pete-woods> jgdx: right, okay, thanks for clarifying
<jgdx> pete-woods, and I can't find where the PropertiesChanged event is emitted for NetworkManager. I see the generic dbus properties event, though.
<pete-woods> jgdx: the NM.PropertiesChanged signals are coming from line 198
<Mirv> oSoMoN: oh noes! re: directionaldragarea, now that I'm back :) hopefully the proper placement of it can be done quickly.
<Mirv> also, it seems it took me the whole day before I managed to finish cleaning my inbox
<jgdx> pete-woods, brilliant. I missed that line. Thank you, I'll retract those comments.
<Mirv> Saviq: mzanetti: the qtdeclarative with SVG patch has finished building now in the 5.4.1 PPA
<mzanetti> oh wow. that was fast. thanks Mirv
<charles> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/unity8/lp-1410915-re-enable-rotation-lock-test/+merge/251389 updated
<Saviq> Mirv, awesomes, thanks
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yeah, I really hope we manage to move this component to the SDK asap, this situation sucks for the browser app codebase
<tsdgeos> charles: you still have bad tags
<tsdgeos> charles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580598/
<tsdgeos> charles: you can download the script from http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.py
<tsdgeos> charles: maybe you stripped them locally only?
<charles> tsdgeos, strip-u8-tags.py is listing clean. I ran the script, then committed with --unchanged, then pushed
<charles> tsdgeos, should I pass strip-u8-tags the lp: branchname?
<tsdgeos> charles: yep
<tsdgeos> charles: as i did on the past
<tsdgeos> paste
<tsdgeos> ./strip-tags.py lp:~charlesk/unity8/lp-1410915-re-enable-rotation-lock-test
<charles> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580611/
<charles> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> that's better now :)
<tsdgeos> lp:~charlesk/unity8/lp-1410915-re-enable-rotation-lock-test: clean
<tsdgeos> thanks :)
<pete-woods> jgdx: added that extra signal on connection deletion
<jgdx> +1
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<kenvandine> jgdx, is there any bug we can associate with your cellular-connectiontype-fixdesign branch?
<kenvandine> i assume not
 * nhaines files bug: jgdx's cellular-connectiontype-fixdesign branch is not merged".
<kenvandine> nhaines, lol
<kenvandine> seb128, can you push a noop commit to your bluetooth-null-device branch so we can make CI run again?
<kenvandine> seb128, i can't trigger a rebuild because the last job doesn't exist in jenkins
<seb128> kenvandine, can't we just click on retry in jenkins?
<seb128> hum, k
<kenvandine> i tried :)
<kenvandine> seb128, you really dove into the bluetooth stuff, get some new devices recently?
<kenvandine> i just finally got a bluetooth headset
<seb128> kenvandine, well, I accepted to look at the ssp pairing for the convergent demo for mwc
<seb128> kenvandine, so I got a keyboard for that
<kenvandine> ah
<seb128> kenvandine, otherwise I've a bunch of bt devices around that I usually don't use, but I sort of got into that code/started to know it a bit which motivated to try pairing things around and to fix glitches
<kenvandine> my headset seems to work pretty well with my mako, but acts weird with my desktop
<kenvandine> have you tried a headset with the desktop?
<kenvandine> mine doesn't remember i want mode  a2dp instead of hsp, not sure if that's expected
<nhaines> It's been hit or miss for the last four years.
<kenvandine> and the mic seems to switch on and off during a call, i think it's the mode changing screwing up input
<kenvandine> just not sure if that really works on the desktop or if it's my device
<kenvandine> it works great on my mako though :-D
<kenvandine> so i suspect the device should work fine with the desktop too, it's both bluez
<dobey> kenvandine: just get a nexus 5, then you won't have to worry about bluetooth working
<kenvandine> dobey, haha :)
<kenvandine> dobey, my phone isn't the problem
<kenvandine> it's my utopic desktop
<kenvandine> i guess i should try it on my vivid laptop
<kenvandine> see if that's better
<dobey> kenvandine: if your phone didn't work, then you wouldn't have bought a headset :)
<nhaines> I hope bluez 5.0 makes the cut.  <3
<kenvandine> ha... i bought it because i was sick of the wire at my desk, not for my phone
<dobey> i've never tried a bluetooth headset on my pc though
<nhaines> It works great for A2DP.
<kenvandine> it'll start out ok, then it'll switch from a2dp to hsp during a hangout
<kenvandine> and the mic stops working and sounds horrible
<dobey> that's weird
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> while in the hangout, switches mode... very odd
<kenvandine> but... that's utopic
<dobey> might be pulseaudio or something, and your headset
<kenvandine> it works fine on the phone with vivid... so maybe it'll work fine with vivid desktop too
<dobey> i wonder how long it's goign to take for the autopkgtests to run for my packages
<seb128> kenvandine, I rebased the null branch on trunk and pushed that commit, let's see
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/give-focus-to-entry/+merge/252594 should be an easy one as well
<BOHverkill> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/575705766222557184 !!
<popey> \o/
<nhaines> yay!
<ahoneybun> popey: I'm here
<jgdx> nhaines, :D
<nhaines> problem solved!  ;)
<jgdx> kenvandine, there is, actually
<jgdx> how?
<jgdx> bug 1383368
<ubot5> bug 1383368 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[settings/cellular] one single "connection type" section is not intuitive for multi SIM phones" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383368
<jgdx> kenvandine, nhaines ^
<nhaines> jgdx: extension of the joke. The actual solution is done by people who aren't joking.
<jgdx> right
<ogra_> rsalveti, lets pus all mtp bits together tomorrow ...
<ogra_> *push
<rsalveti> ogra_: I was thinking about pushing just the mtp-state changes in order to unblock that
<rsalveti> at least the tangxi qa team will be able to use it
<rsalveti> with tomorrow's image
<ogra_> rsalveti, the remaining change is a one liner in the property service
<rsalveti> ogra_: why property service?
<rsalveti> do you want to hook the property service with that job?
<ogra_> because that is what sets the proeprty and what the UI uses
<rsalveti> ogra_: then setprop will fail, right?
<ogra_> dbus-property-service
<ogra_> why would you use setprop?
<ogra_> you shouldnt
<rsalveti> well, you can :-)
<ogra_> especially since you need root
<ogra_> sure, but then you need to manuall call usb-service start
<ogra_> nothing in the system uses setprop directly
<ogra_> and no user should
<rsalveti> right, guess that's fine
<ogra_> users should use android-gadget-service on cmdline and the UI well ... in the UI case :)
<rsalveti> but we will probably not even land that tomorrow, because it needs to wait qa
<ogra_> i'll make sure that the silo lands tomorrow
<rsalveti> the mtp change I was thinking on pushing was with a simple dput
<rsalveti> because it's a revert of a broken change
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, that really depends on qa
<ogra_> sure, but then i fear the silo rots away
<rsalveti> it will not, for sure
<ogra_> i really want it in asap and preferably all together
<rsalveti> your change is the proper fix
<rsalveti> right, but as I said, will have to wait qa anyway
<rsalveti> and it's fine to land in 2 steps
<ogra_> what would you upload ? the dropping of the if stanza ?
<ogra_> (and addition of the three test lines)
<rsalveti> ogra_: really just http://paste.ubuntu.com/10581782/
<rsalveti> because it's a simple revert of the previous change
<rsalveti> then rebase your branch and update the silo
<ogra_> right, thats fine and should keep desktop safe
<rsalveti> yup
<ogra_> ok, then go ahad
<rsalveti> cool
<gcollura> Hi guys, I'm implementing the audiorecorder for telegram, does anyone know if I can write file to /tmp?
<dobey> gcollura: i don't think so. but there's an app-specific directory under .cache/ you can write to, or in .local/share/
<gcollura> dobey, bummer, the problem is that I'm writing a component which isn't aware of the app scope
<dobey> gcollura: you can use the Qt API to get the cache/data directories for writing
<dobey> i forget the name of the API though
<dobey> (i presume you're writing code that uses Qt)
<gcollura> dobey, yep I'm writing C++ code, which extends QAudioRecorder and expose its methods over QML
<gcollura> which is independent from the TelegramPlugin itself
<dobey> gcollura: QStandardPaths::writableLocation(StandardLocation::GenericCacheLocation) for $XDG_CACHE_HOME, and ::GenericDataLocation for $XDG_DATA_HOME i think
<gcollura> dobey, I'll try that, thank you :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, great, thanks
<mariogrip_> new bq flash sale tomorrow!
<mariogrip_> I want it so badly, but i they do not ship to norway :(
<dobey> mariogrip_: are you close to the border?
<dobey> well my suggestion won't work anyway, because it'll be a few weeks before they ship i guess
<mariogrip_> dobey, i'm not close, i live in bergen
<dobey> mariogrip_: if you have friends in other countries where they do ship, find one whom will allow you to ship it to their address, and then ship it to you or get it to you in some way
<mariogrip_> dobey, nearly all of my friend are form USA. maybe i can use this https://www.forward2me.com/
<dobey> mariogrip_: that could work; don't know how much it will cost you though :)
<Ev3rt> trying to clone source
<Ev3rt> is https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git down?
<Ev3rt> Invalid clone.bundle
<popey> probably
<popey> it's very unreliable
<popey> let me try
<mariogrip_> do anyone have any idea of weight and size of the bq ubuntu package?
<popey> i haven't seen the box
<popey> i have only seen the insiders one (which is huge) and the android bq phone box
<popey> no idea if it's shipping in the same box
<popey> mariogrip_: mine is 330g without the usb cable
<popey> Ev3rt: yes, seems down.
<Ev3rt> thanks for confirming
<Ev3rt> will try again tomorrow
<popey> I'll ask IS to restart it
<mariogrip_> popey, okey, so if i says 0.5kg  in a 20+20+2cm box that will be 11gbp to norway, that's not bad
<popey> i can measure the box
<dobey> hrmm, wtf is wrong with my online accounts :(
<popey> mariogrip_: 155x90x50
<mariogrip_> popey: awesome! 11.15 pounds with royalmail or 25 pounds with dhl
<popey> mariogrip_: you having it shipped to someone in the UK?
<mariogrip_> yeah, i live in norwat
<mariogrip_> norway*
<mariogrip_> we are not in EU
<mariogrip_> we are in Europe, but not members or the European union
<mariogrip_> or not someone, i what thinking of trying this: https://www.forward2me.com/
<anpok_> hm? did they already start shipping the bq phones?
<popey> not yet
<mariogrip_> anpok_ yup! bq.com/gp/ubuntu.html
<popey> well, you can buy them
<popey> they haven't shipped yet
<mariogrip_> ah, my bad
<anpok_> mariogrip_: sure, already ordered one..
<mariogrip_> humm, I didn't know that, so it's just a preorder
<mariogrip_> popey, How is it to work at canonical? One of my dreams is to work there. Phone Foundations, c/c++/ and linux in general is something would love to work with.
<popey> :)
<DonkeyHotei> mariogrip_: did you apply for the opening?
<mariogrip_> DonkeyHotei: do you mean this: https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=950
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<mariogrip_> "for a seasoned developer", I'm still a student and not that seasoned, and i may want to wait to i'm finish at school. if there was a part time work, i would had applied
<DonkeyHotei> you seem pretty qualified to me, aside from the time constraints
<DonkeyHotei> ChickenCutlass said they were "inundated" with applications for the position
<mariogrip_> then i probably does not have any chance.
<DonkeyHotei> most people who apply for most jobs apply expecting not to get them
<dobey> you should see the recruiting requests i get on linkedin sometimes
<dobey> oi
<DonkeyHotei> luckily i believe in miracles
<cwayne> dobey, lol, those are the best
<cwayne> my personal favorites are the ones when they just ask if you know someone looking
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> "hey, i see you know python, i have this python project starting nowhere near you, do you maybe want the job?"
<dobey> ok wtf
<dobey> i deleted all my online accounts databases, deleted all the qml cache for online-accounts-ui, deleted all the untappd webapp cache stuff, rebooted, and i still can't get the account created :(
<dobey> twitter works fine still though
<cwayne> uh oh
<cwayne> let me try that here, i hadnt tried in awhile
<dobey> cwayne: is it broken for you too? i log in fine and the oauth window just goes away, and the account doesn't get created, and no useful log info that i can find anywhere
<cwayne> dobey, it worked last time I checked, does it work if you do it from the scope instead of the webapp?
<dobey> cwayne: no, it doesn't work directly in system-settings either
<dobey> cwayne: i've been having to just use the web site inside the browser for like the past month or so
<dobey> oh well, i really should not still be on here :P
<dobey> later
<cwayne> dobey, huh, seeing it here now too :(
<cwayne> OA seems to have broken out from under me again
<DonkeyHotei> mariogrip_: seems i should've checked my e-mail. i got a rejection for the position 12 hours ago
<mariogrip_> DonkeyHotei: did you apply for the phone foundation?
<DonkeyHotei> yes but i choked in the interview
<mariogrip_> sad to hear
<mariogrip_> DonkeyHotei, does this sound interesting? http://ubports.com/
<cwayne> dobey, found the issue, fix incoming :)
<popey> mariogrip_: do you have a gmail account?
<mariogrip_> popey, yes
<mariogrip_> mario.grip@gmail.com or me@mariogrip.com
<popey> ok
<wolflarson> pooooooopey!!!!!!!!!!
 * popey tickles wolflarson 
 * wolflarson giggles 
<wolflarson> so when is my oneplus one getting ubuntu touch?
<mariogrip_> :D
<mariogrip_> wolflarson, you get get ubuntu touch on your device now if you want
<wolflarson> if only I knew how right?
<mariogrip_> https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/wip-ubuntu-touch-for-oneplus-one.266170/
<popey> Tassadar: mariogrip_ thanks!
<Tassadar> I think more things might be working on n5 but I don't have it installed right now
<popey> Tassadar: mariogrip_ if you think of any extra things we need in there, or links or whatever, feel free
<popey> trying to keep the sheet nice and simple as an overview
<popey> maybe the first column could be a link to some external site / xda page or whatever
<popey> Tassadar: mariogrip_ column D means "date this sheet last updated"
<popey> not date the build was updated
<Tassadar> oh)
<popey> so people know "Oh, it was broken a month ago when this was last updated".. does that make sense?
<popey> dunno if that's useful info for people
<Tassadar> yeah, it is useful
<popey> but if someone sees a date on an image that's 3 months back, they might hold back
<popey> \o/
<mariogrip_> :D
<popey> if you know of any other port maintainers, point them my way
<cheeseboy> how do i get to my voicemail?
<cheeseboy> my phone says i have one but when i click nothing happens
<wolflarson> nice ... nothing works tho
<wolflarson> perhaps in a few months
<wolflarson> very exciting stuff thanks for the link mariogrip_
<mariogrip_> give some days and i will hopefully work something out
<wolflarson> you are working on this personally ?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-12
<mariogrip_> wolflarson, Yes :)
<wolflarson> do you have a spot you are posting updates other than that forum? g+ perhaps?
<mariogrip_> sure, i can post on g+
<mariogrip_> here is my profile btw: https://plus.google.com/u/0/110699558853693437587/posts
<wolflarson> Thanks! I will hope for updates at some point :)
<mariogrip_> i think i smell some wifi soon. :P also it looks like rmnet interface works too
<cwayne> popey, you around?
<wolflarson> pooooooooooooooooopey!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wolflarson> WE NEED YOUR HELP!
<duflu> I think he prefers being called popey over poopey
<wolflarson> oh ...
<wolflarson> my bad
<AskUbuntu> It it possible to use apps for mobile? | http://askubuntu.com/q/595788
<verdeP> loooool
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Ev3rt> source server still down :\
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning Elleo, quick q: do you know if the Emoji keyboard is activated by default on the bq phones?
<dpm> or do users have to go to Settings first?
<Elleo> dpm: it wasn't on by default on RTM but is on Vivid, so users will need to go to settings first
<dpm> Elleo, ok, cool, thanks
<Elleo> no problem
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Kidney Day! :-D
<tsdgeos> ogra_: any way to get adb shell to work on my mako when the greeter is locked?
<ogra_> tsdgeos, this would have been disabled had you flashed with --developer-mode ...
<ogra_> tsdgeos, beyond that, "touch /userdata/.adb_onlock"
<tsdgeos> E_TOO_MANY_SWITCHES
<tsdgeos> tx
<popey> oooh, secret stuff
<popey> Elleo: i think my eyes are broken. I got the cardboard today and tried the nexus 4, but the images don't line up
<Elleo> popey: I don't have a phone running Android, so I have tried any of the official stuff, only the stuff I wrote myself which is probably targettes specifically to my eyes
<Elleo> haven't tried*
<Knightmare> Is it possible to run a usb to ethernet adapter on UT?
<popey> good question!
 * popey tests this mad idea
 * popey empties out the box of usb bits on his desk
<popey> Mar 12 10:36:36 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 2400.402905]usb 1-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using musb-hdrc
<popey> Knightmare: it doesn't show up as a network device so i may be missing some firmware or something
<Knightmare> popey: providing everything is working would it show up as a network device?
<popey> dunno, I've tested this for like 10 seconds now :)
<popey> i dont know if there's some limitation on USB OTG
<Knightmare> oh ok
<Knightmare> well thanks for looking anyway
<popey> np
<gcollura> Hello folks, does anyone know what this error means "shm_open() failed: Permission denied"? can it be related to QAudioRecorder failing to record audio?
<popey> gcollura: any errors show up in "sudo dmesg -T | grep DEN" ?
<gcollura> popey, yep they do, at first I forgot to add "microphone" to the apparmor profile, but one of them still appear
<gcollura> type=1400 audit(1426160562.357:545): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.ubuntu.telegram_telegram_1.0.21.277" name="/dev/tty" pid=14706 comm="telegram" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<popey> looks like one for jdstrand
<karni> popey: I notified the security team we were able to record audio without the appropriate policy group.
<jgdx> popey, interesting.. does nm pick it up?
<popey> no
<dobey> cwayne: hrmm, did new untappd get published yet? my phone still says everything is up to date :-/
<cwayne> dobey, nope, still needs to be let through
<cwayne> cough cough popey ^
<jgdx> seb128, automatic time zone detection in USS—what's the story there?
<seb128> jgdx, we don't do it
<jgdx> seb128, I know, but has there been any work towards it?
<seb128> jgdx, there are a couple of bugs about that, and some people are looking into using timed
<pmcgowan> jgdx, being worked on now
<jgdx> pmcgowan, okay.
<seb128> jgdx, hey, I don't remember which team, but somebody started looking at the service to get the info from the carrier
<seb128> jgdx, why, did you want to start on that? ;-)
<jgdx> pmcgowan, Bill knows about that?
<jgdx> seb128, sure, I think I have a free 23 minutes after 23:30 every other week day
<jgdx> :p
<popey> cwayne: sure, will do when my laptop is unbroken
<seb128> jgdx, lol
<cwayne> popey, thanks man (sorry you have a borked laptop though)
<popey> [232835.496435] NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 22s! [rsync:4038]
<popey> :(
<cwayne> daw
<pmcgowan> jgdx, not sure, tony is going to work on getting NITZ working but I expect other bugs are slowing the work
<seb128> pmcgowan, NITZ is only part of the solution, it relies on carrier info, so is not useful for e.g a tablet
<pmcgowan> seb128, good point
<popey> cwayne: done
<cwayne> popey, <3
<AskUbuntu_> Is there a software for writing anywhere on the system with a pen/stylus on the touchscreen? | http://askubuntu.com/q/595961
<charles> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> charles, hey
<charles> mzanetti, is there any design, and/or do you have any opinions, on how i-datetime should treat alarms that come from the reminder app
<charles> mzanetti, right now there's some discussion about changing the defaults for clock-app and alarms and calendar events, and I wanted to make sure reminder was in the loop
<mzanetti> charles, there is no design. If you ask me, It' be awesome if the icon could be the reminders-icon instead of the calendar. for the rest I guess it's just fine as it is
<mzanetti> charles, obviously I'd need to provide a white-only icon somehow
<mzanetti> not sure if that fits into the organizer api
<mzanetti> or if we have another way (like finding that by appId or so)
<charles> mzanetti, one topic that keeps coming back is alarm duration -- there are tickets that clock-app alarms ring too long by default (30 min) and also that calendar-app alarms disappear too quickly and are easy to miss
<mzanetti> charles, defintitely... reminders alarms are too short
<charles> mzanetti, I agree
<mzanetti> charles, and 30 min for clock is too long too I'd say
<charles> mzanetti, I think there's not a one-size-fits-all answer, so there's got to be something in the .ics file to specify this
<mzanetti> charles, hmm... I guess I personally would set all to 10 mins
<mzanetti> charles, that's enough to not miss it, but it eventually gives up if the phone is home alone
<charles> mzanetti, I don't think there's a one-size-fits-all answer
<mzanetti> but ok... configurable works too for me I guess
<mzanetti> charles, Nokia phones do (did) have the 10 min one for all. and I never considered that a problem so far
<charles> forcing a user response for, say, a birthday reminder seems excessive
<charles> otoh you really don't want to miss the "time to go to the airport!" reminder
<charles> mzanetti, so on the noika would you say that works in practice? eg, a notification that you have to manually dismiss when there's a meeting starting in 10 minutes
<mzanetti> charles, yes. anything that rings is to be confirmed manually
<charles> that's simpler to code and test
<mzanetti> otherwise it can be counted as "the user missed it"
<charles> mzanetti, thanks
<dobey> ick :)
<mzanetti> but... I guess there might be other opinions
<charles> mzanetti, I'll file a datetime ticket for letting the client app specify an icon in QOrganizer
<mzanetti> charles, that'd be neat, yes :)
<dobey> having to manually confirm calendar alarms would be a bit annoying
<dobey> s/alarms/reminders/
<charles> the word "reminders" is now taken by the reminders app too. We need more words :)
<mzanetti> well, if they ring, they should be confirmed imo... otherwise I'll miss them in 99% of the cases
<mzanetti> if I have a calendar full of stuff I would not make them ring at all
<seb128> dobey, how would you tell that you got the reminder otherwise?
<mzanetti> except for some that I *really* need to attend or so
<seb128> same here
<seb128> the current "ring for 5 seconds" is ridiculous
<mzanetti> yeah :)
<seb128> I keep missing meeting reminders
<mzanetti> I didn't now it existed :D
<dobey> well "may be confirmed" and "need to be confirmed" are very different things
<seb128> you get up 30s to get some water and come back and you missed it
<charles> +1 on the current behavior being wrong... just not sure what The Right Thing is to replace it with
<dobey> and also that's what the indicators are for
<dobey> so turn the clock green or something after the osd notification goes away
<seb128> indicators work when your phone is having its screen on
<seb128> it often sits on my desk
<mzanetti> I stick to my opinion. If I set up something that rings, it has to wake me up, no matter what, until I tell it "ok I got it"
<dobey> well if the screen is off, that's what the LED is for
<seb128> I don't wake it up to look at the screen every minute
<charles> seb128, not saying that it's a fix for the issue, but FWIW there's a related bug for indicating missed appointments
<seb128> dobey, right, we don't turn the led on atm
<seb128> I would be fine with having to manually dismiss
<seb128> or with a bit longer sound (like 30s) + led
<dobey> mzanetti: the problem is google calendar defaults to sending me reminders in 20 different ways, and i don't need all that crap. i certainly don't want to have to pick up my phone to dismiss them all the time
<mzanetti> dobey, then you should probably not set up those events to ring
<dobey> mzanetti: i didn't set them up to do so
<mzanetti> hmm
<dobey> requiring manual interaction because we're failing to use appropriate facilities of the phone, is the wrong solution, imo
<Stskeeps>  /g sage
<seb128> dobey, we still need some sort of notification, is turning the screen on and rining for e.g 15 seconds fine to you?
<mzanetti> hmm.. well, I agree that if you just sync a google calendar not every entry should to be confirmed manually
<dobey> seb128: notification is fine. i'm not against notifications. i'm just against requiring manual dismissal of something
<mzanetti> which makes me wonder how you sync the calendar, that *never* works for me
<seb128> yeah, it's pretty random here :-/
<dobey> well, i'm thinking about it beyond just the scope of the phone as well
<dobey> and i really do not want calendar sync anyway
<dobey> i want multiple calendar support :)
<charles> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1431384
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431384 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Need a mechanism for specifying an ical event's icon" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> nice :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: updated bug 1427958, let me know if you need more info
<ubot5> bug 1427958 in telepathy-qt5 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] media-hub" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427958
<didrocks> rsalveti: should be enough, will treat it later today (or tomorrow morning), but when I looked at it, it sounds ok
<rsalveti> didrocks: great, thanks
<Mirv> rsalveti: hey! could you test the emulator with silo 012 Qt 5.4.1 and report back? the PPA is now final and should be regression free (AP:s run, I'll continue some manual testing still before putting to QA). note that QML cache cleaning is mandatory after upgrading to the PPA, as nowadays written at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<rsalveti> Mirv: sure
<Mirv> excellent, thank you
<cwayne> Tassadar, i just wanna say thanks again for multirom + n5 s-i server.  you're awesome.
<Tassadar> \o/
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, facebook sharing is causing the webapp-container to crash on vivid.  bug 1431430
<ubot5> bug 1431430 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/webapp-container:11:__memcpy_neon:__copy_m:__copy_move_a:__copy_move_a2:move" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431430
<kenvandine> bfiller, ^^ did you try that on rtm yet?
<bfiller> kenvandine: not yet, will reflash now
<kenvandine> bfiller, thx, if you do please add rtm to that bug
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, what's your oxide version?
<kenvandine> 1.5.3-0ubuntu2
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, there is an oxide bug that causes the crash
<alex-abreu> its fixed in 1.5.5
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> will it crash in rtm as well?
<alex-abreu> and RTM is not impacted
<kenvandine> maybe we don't need bfiller to test on rtm :)
<alex-abreu> since I think it still run 1.4
<alex-abreu> nope :)
<kenvandine> bfiller, nevermind :)
<alex-abreu> its all done yet :)
<bfiller> I'll try anyway :)
<alex-abreu> bfiller, sure
<kenvandine> bfiller, nothing wrong with that :)
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, when do you think we'll get the fix in vivid?
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, next image, 1.5.5 was released to V yesterday
<kenvandine> oh... maybe i have an image update available
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, also.. .don't forget i asked a question on your improve-embedded-ui-params-passing branch
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, ah yes ...
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, I am finishing on the nightmare that are twitter & FB shares and will comment :)
<kenvandine> i'd like to see that land so we can do more cool stuff :)
<alex-abreu> g+ shre I mean, not FB
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, part of that quite a few improvements will land
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i've got a content-hub branch that'll let us share copied text too :)
<kenvandine> instead of just files
<kenvandine> so we'll need to update your bindings to include that too, once it lands
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, could you send me the MR? since I am also adding Links to things being shared for webapps
<alex-abreu> might as well do text
<alex-abreu> or at  least get ready for it
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/text_data/+merge/252504
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, it'll change a bit over the next couple of days
<kenvandine> it's not quite ready, had some good ideas to improve it
<alex-abreu> ok
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, i will want your feedback though, because it'll let us share non-file data
<kenvandine> like serialized content
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, can I test it?
<kenvandine> see how that'll work in js
<kenvandine> don't bother yet, monday :)
<alex-abreu> ok :)
<kenvandine> what i have works, but i'm going to change it alot :)
<kenvandine> making data a QByteArray and adding a mimetype sort of type property to ContentItem
<kenvandine> with getters/setters for types that are useful in QML
<kenvandine> and won't break the current API
<kenvandine> so like ContentItem.setUrl would set data to the url and type to 'x-url'
<kenvandine> and setText would set the type to 'plain/text' and data to the plain text content
<kenvandine> but then renatu can use it from c++ for vcards :)
<kenvandine> and such
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: are you still there?
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, bfiller: i confirmed sharing works again with image 130
<alex-abreu> :)
 * kenvandine closes bug
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey, do you have an estimate on the hotspot binding review? Is there anything I can do?
<jgdx> kenvandine, let me know if you need to defer it, that's probably not a problem
<jgdx> ci's passing, I think merging in trunk did the trick.
<Briankan> hello
<Briankan> i have HUGE problem with ubuntu emulator
<Briankan> very big
<Briankan> Creating "ccc" from devel-proposed revision 134
<Briankan> Downloading...
<Briankan> Setting up...
<Briankan> Setting up a default password for phablet to: '0000'
<Briankan> Failed to unmount temp dir where system image was created
<Briankan> i don't see the image in Qt (Device list is empty)
<Briankan> :'(
<kenvandine> jgdx, sorry, i'll review it today for sure
<jgdx> kenvandine, wonderful
<Briankan> can you guys help me report this bug? :'(
<dobey> Briankan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sdk/+filebug
<Briankan> thanks dobey
<Briankan> for whatever reason your nickname is amusing to me :PPP
<Briankan> dobey dobby uh
<Briankan> thanks again!
<dobey> sure
<Briankan> Lost something?
<Briankan> This page does not exist, or you may not have permission to see it.
<Briankan> doesn't work :/
<Briankan> dobey, sorry to bother you again but are you sure it's the right link? doesn't work for me
<dobey> oh
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sdk-meta/+filebug
<dobey> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+filebug even
<Isotop7> i try to port ubuntu phone to galaxy s4 jfltexx...lunch command is correct but if i run make it ends with error build/core/main.mk:611 and lists overridden values....can somebody help me?
<Briankan> thanks dobey  !  :-D  \o/
<Isotop7> error comes right after including vendor/samsung/jf-common/Android.mk...
<popey> mariogrip: did you order a phone? :)
<Isotop7> may somebody help me? or give me directions on where i am able to find help?
<mariogrip> popey, no i did not yet, I just got home.
<popey> mariogrip: oh dear, i think they stopped selling them
<DonkeyHotei> popey: the meizu?
<popey> DonkeyHotei: no, the bq
<mariogrip> popey, oh... well then, then i'm stuck with OnePlus intil next flash sale. Next time i will order the phone before i go out the door!
<mariogrip> until*
<Briankan> inntil*
<Isotop7> can somebody help me with porting to s4? i get errors while make saying that values were overriden and it suddenly stops...
<adrian47> /bin/sh: 1: /bin/sh: initctl: not found
<adrian47> any idea? :)
<adrian47> it's about new base?
<taiebot> Anyone confirm this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1431026
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431026 in ofono (Ubuntu) "regression cannot connect to 3g network on boot on vivid r129" [Undecided,New]
<popey> adrian47: known bug, due to the switch to systemd
<adrian47> popey, thanks, how can I fix this?
<popey> bug 1430436
<ubot5> bug 1430436 in click (Ubuntu) "15.04 kit creation fails due to create os.remove("%s/sbin/initctl" % mount)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430436
<popey> is that what you're seeing?
<seb128> popey, that's fixed
<popey> so I wonder if adrian47 is seing something different then
<popey> adrian47: when do you get that error?
<seb128> not likely
<seb128> he had a "not found"
<seb128> that's different
<adrian47> cgmanager.log: '/bin/sh: 1: /bin/sh: initctl: not found'    ;    cgproxy.log and container-detect.log: '/proc/self/fd/9: 2: /proc/self/fd/9: initctl: not found'   ;
<popey> adrian47: doing what, what device etc?
<adrian47> Booting my port to DHD, i had working from 20.02.15, and now  downloaded source (10.03.15) and preinstalled from the same day
<adrian47> i see that in preinstalled (20.02.15) is /sbin/initctl, but in preinstalled (10.03.15) isn't it
<adrian47> my perfect english... :)
<popey> yes, we switched from upstart to systemd
<seb128> what command do you run?
<adrian47> when booting UT
<seb128> UT should still have upstart installed
<seb128> restore it in your version I guess
<mark`````> I would have expected that plugging in an Ubuntu Phone to my Ubuntu computer would result in a smooth transfer of my photos to my computer. But is it true that I just need to use 'adb pull' to grab all my phone's photos?
<adrian47> seb128, only initctl file?
<seb128> you mean?
<seb128> install the upstart binary
<adrian47> oh, ok
<adrian47> but what about switching to systemd? Maybe is possible to do this? or it's not ready?
<seb128> not ready yet
<seb128> there is a reason we didn't switch the image
<nhaines> mark`````: unlock the phone and you can access the files in your home folder, just like any other smart phone.
<taiebot> anyone on my bug looks like on every boot my gsm is unavailable ^^
<mark`````> nhaines: Okay, thanks. That means my computer config is probably at fault right now then. Thanks!
<nhaines> mark`````: good luck!  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS or later is best for this.
<dobey> mark`````: when you plug your phone in, with the screen unlocked, it should show up as a drive in the file manager. you can access your photos on the phone from the file manager through accessing that drive
<dobey> mark`````: there is no automatic syncing of photos/contacts/etc… when plugging in via usb right now
<dobey> yay i can use untappd app/scope again
<cwayne> neato
<cwayne> dobey, thanks for letting me know about the bug in the first place
<dobey> cwayne: no problem. my beer is important to me! :)
<dobey> cwayne: what was the problem exactly?
<cwayne> dobey, untappd dropped api support for HTTP (all HTTPS now), and I thought i'd changed all my api calls, but forgot that the qml-plugin for the account-plugin has to do one call to get the username
<dobey> ah
<popey> cwayne: who owns the weather channel scope?
<cwayne> popey, lp:ubuntu-rest-scopes
<cwayne> it was lucio's team
<karni> popey: you can reach out to Facundo if you need to talk about rest/server scopes.
<popey> ok, thanks
<popey> the idea was that we might bundle the weather scope with the new weather app reboot
<popey> share data between them
<popey> rather than have separate apps/scopes
<mark`````> nhaines, dobey: Thanks guys. I'm still using Ubuntu 12.04 and have to fight with MTP sometimes to make it work, even with Android. Glad to know it should be working better with Ubuntu 14.04.
<nhaines> mark`````: it got fixed in 13.04 or 13.10.  I'm very happy to say that once you upgrade you won't have to worry about it, Android or Ubuntu phone!  :)
<popey> MTP is terrible on android
<nik90> anybody with N4 running vivid online? Just need some confirming a crasher bug.
 * nik90 prays he will not have to flash to vivid yet again :P
<Elleo> nik90: yep?
<nik90> Elleo: Can you confirm bug 1431579 ?
<ubot5> bug 1431579 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock App crashes when clicking on the settings icon" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431579
<nik90> Elleo: You just need to confirm the bug description..(ignore my comment #1, victor will confirm that later)
<nik90> and thnx :)
<Elleo> nik90: yep, I can reproduce it; doesn't happen every time, but it does happen
<Elleo> nik90: also it sometimes happens when going back from the settings screen
<nik90> Elleo: ooh that's bad. Thnx for the confirmation.
<Elleo> no problem
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-13
<AskUbuntu_> Help with Nexus 7 | http://askubuntu.com/q/596167
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<lotuspsychje> candycrush starts and gives me a white page, think its related to the ads
<lotuspsychje> anyone else has this issue?
<peat-psuwit> Excuse me, could anyone explain how voice flow from modem to my ear in Ubuntu touch, please.
<dholbach> good morning
<pineaux> hi
<pineaux> can anybody tell me if it's possible to install ubuntu touch on a bq aquaris 4.5e android phone?
<pineaux> they are sold with ubuntu pre-installed on them
<jgdx> pete-woods, you there?
<ogra_> pineaux, look at the bq site, they might offer an ubuntu image there
<pete-woods> jgdx: yep
<ogra_> pineaux, there is a user around sometimes (his nick is "studio_" ) who managed such an install
<jgdx> pete-woods, I am looking at your nm mock, again :), and had a question. Why does not AddAndActivateConnection call AddActiveConnection?
<ogra_> you could wait for him and ask how he did that
<pineaux> thanks
<pete-woods> jgdx: it probably should. we obviously just don't use that codepath in our tests
<jgdx> pete-woods, okay, I can add that.
<pete-woods> jgdx: feel free to make a pull request onto my branch :)
<pineaux> ogra
<pineaux> ogra: can't seem to find an ubuntu image on the bq site
<jgdx> pete-woods, I'd rather not block your PR. It's good, let's get it in there. :)
<pete-woods> jgdx: I guess, but martin is still too busy to look at it, as far as I can tell
<pete-woods> so there may well be time to get your addition in there
<jgdx> pete-woods, right.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday the 13th, and happy Digital Learning Day! :-D
<zzarr> hello!  I need guidance to get 3D acceleration to work with the mir display server with the help of libhybris with a mali 400 gpu
<zzarr> I have a pcduino3 board with a AllWinner A20 SoC
<popey> zzarr: might be better asking mir questions in #ubuntu-mir
<zzarr> thank you, I will do :)
<pineaux> does anybody have experience with porting Touch to a bq aquaris 4.5e ANDROID phone?
<jgdx> yes
<jgdx> :p
<pineaux> you do?
<MooCowFarkMilk> so sailfishos vs ubuntu-phone
<MooCowFarkMilk> which is better
<k1l_> MooCowFarkMilk: since you ask in #ubuntu-touch: ubuntu-phone
<k1l_> pineaux: look at the wiki pages linked in topic. there is a port for the 4.5
<MooCowFarkMilk> if i had mad a server wide broadcast ?
<jgdx> MooCowFarkMilk, try it!
<jgdx> science it up
<MooCowFarkMilk> jgdx, IF; meaning an implication that a certain level of unbiasedness was associated to the question
<MooCowFarkMilk> :P
<MooCowFarkMilk> basically what is the advantage of up over sfos
<jgdx> MooCowFarkMilk, we've established that there is a bias
<MooCowFarkMilk> jgdx, yes but i would like to assume your biasness is biassed therefore ultimately unibassed
<MooCowFarkMilk> alskdjf
<jgdx> ah double bias
<jgdx> not sure it cancels out though
<pineaux> k1l_ I might have overlooked it, but couldn't find it
<MooCowFarkMilk> yeah like a negative
<jgdx> think it's more like +
<MooCowFarkMilk> no it scalarizes the vectorial component of bias leading to magnitude of result
<MooCowFarkMilk> *magnitude-of
<MooCowFarkMilk> well?
<MooCowFarkMilk> sonic says he's still waiting
<MooCowFarkMilk> what are the key features that up has over sfos
<k1l_> MooCowFarkMilk: did you read the news the last month? :)
<MooCowFarkMilk> e.g. it doesnt leach off the mer project and not give back?
<k1l_> scopes!
<MooCowFarkMilk> scopes?
<k1l_> come on
<pineaux> lol
<k1l_> pineaux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<k1l_> MooCowFarkMilk: that means you did not read anything about ubuntu touch so far?
<MooCowFarkMilk> XD
<MooCowFarkMilk> doing a google gives me this
<MooCowFarkMilk> https://duckduckgo.com/l/?kh=-1&uddg=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.jollausers.com%2F2013%2F07%2Fwhy-sailfish-is-better-as-a-modern-os-here-is-a-comparison%2F
<MooCowFarkMilk> but thats biased
<MooCowFarkMilk> so as established i would like to scalarize the bias to form a magnitude-of opinion
<k1l_> MooCowFarkMilk: so you really want to here from the ubuntu touch guys: nahh, dont go for ubuntu touch. go for the way better sailfish os? :X
<MooCowFarkMilk> uhh actually the opposite
<k1l_> scopes!
<MooCowFarkMilk> copies
<k1l_> go and search if sailfish os got that :)
<MooCowFarkMilk> scopes
<MooCowFarkMilk> wiki
<MooCowFarkMilk> plz
<k1l_> /topic
<k1l_> you only need to look out for a mwc hands-on tbh.
<MooCowFarkMilk> mwc
<MooCowFarkMilk> ?
<MooCowFarkMilk> oh and whatever happened to docking
<MooCowFarkMilk> is it still obn the cards
<k1l_> mobile wold congress in spain, just happened. if you care about mobile phones than that is your thing. like the apple-show-thingy for apple users
<MooCowFarkMilk> pffft only androids buy phones... real men make their own : https://sailpi.wordpress.com/
<MooCowFarkMilk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dpfHYpfEXY&hd=1
<MooCowFarkMilk> why does the interface remind me of ffos?
<MooCowFarkMilk> " but! Whilst Ubuntu is very beautiful and gorgeous, it reminds me of Android in terms of heaviness."
<MooCowFarkMilk> how can something that runs on linux be as heavy as a java userspace virtual machine
<jgdx> MooCowFarkMilk, both android and ut runs on linux.
<MooCowFarkMilk> jgdx, yes but one is a collection of programs that run in user/kernel space the other  is a bunch of programs that run on a program that runs in userspace
<MooCowFarkMilk> amiright?
<ogra_> MooCowFarkMilk, that sentence doesnt make any sense
<ogra_> all programs run on top of other programs ... that in the end run on top of a kernel
<MooCowFarkMilk> are the ut builds on the BQ E4.5 licensed under GPLv3 or some other canonical issued license
<ogra_> well, it is a normal ubuntu underneath, so it has multiple licenses
<ogra_> all bits canonical developed on its own are GPLv3 in that
<MooCowFarkMilk> why is there no default app written for email?
<ogra_> well, there is a gmail webapp ... and there is dekko (a very powerful mail client) in the store
<MooCowFarkMilk> ogra_, why is it not built in by default? both android and ios have default email clients
<MooCowFarkMilk> it is a smartphone after all
<ogra_> it ships gmail and you can install dekko from the store if you want some native mail app
<ogra_> not sure what the problem here is
<MooCowFarkMilk> that the user experience out of the box pales to whats already out there
<ogra_> why ?
<ogra_> the user experience is a lot different to what is already out there (and imho classes better)
<MooCowFarkMilk> because the default software suite is deficient
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> so on one hand you dont want heaviness, but on the other hand you complain that we dont ship enough software ?
<k1l_> doesnt the manufacturer choose what apps are preinstalled on their devices?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> probably meizu will want to ship dekko by default, who knows
<ogra_> (it is quite big though, since it is a fully fledged mail client)
<MooCowFarkMilk> ogra_, its a quad core 1.7g machine; if the email client kills that than its more than deficient its bloatware
<ogra_> MooCowFarkMilk, huh ? i mean in disk size
<MooCowFarkMilk> ogra_, disk size, memory footprint , resource hogging everything point is if youre saying that the reason email is excluded from the ubuntu touch vanilla is because of heaviness in any of those areas then its not that well written of an app is it?
<ogra_> there is no "reason"
<ogra_> i'm just saying it has a big disk footprint
<k1l_> MooCowFarkMilk: that is not fair. so if there was a standard mail app, a very slim one, but lacking some features you would be ranting that its lacking some features. wouldnt you?
<ogra_> you cant have both ... slimness of the install and "all these apps someone will potentially want to use" ... this is why we have an app store
<k1l_> i mean look at thunderbird and geany on the desktop :)
<MooCowFarkMilk> yeah but surely K9mail from android couldve been ported
<MooCowFarkMilk> ?
<MooCowFarkMilk> or something along those lines
<k1l_> i would like a small and fast email client like geany, but all i found did lack the service and features i am used to. so i stay on heavy thunderbird
<MooCowFarkMilk> uhh k9 on droid works great for me
<k1l_> MooCowFarkMilk: so there you go :) no one so far did want to make a port, so gogogogogogogogo
<ogra_> MooCowFarkMilk, i find dekko a lot better than k9
<popey> dekko is 18M download right now. Not massive.
<ogra_> but yeah, port it, so we can compare ;)
<MooCowFarkMilk> if i bought a fuckin phone the last thing i would ever expect is a "go f do it yourself or live with crap"
<MooCowFarkMilk> cmmon
<ogra_> popey, heh, gmail is surely a little smaller :)
<ogra_> MooCowFarkMilk, please mind your wordin
<ogra_> g
<k1l_> MooCowFarkMilk: who said dekko is not working?
<MooCowFarkMilk> k1l_, see discussion above on performance
<k1l_> MooCowFarkMilk: i think you want a android, just without java?!
<popey> You're extrapolating incorrect info from what people are saying.
<ogra_> MooCowFarkMilk, whats your issue with our performance, also on which device ?
<ogra_> please file bugs :)
<k1l_> its like the users wanting a windows, just without MS. that is not what linux wants to be. neither does ubuntu-touch in your android without java wish
<popey> MooCowFarkMilk, we're always happy to have conversations about Ubuntu and others in here, but please, flip flopping between here and a Jolla channel (as you have been) to generate arguments is a little childish.
<ogra_> popey, it is friday after all :)
<popey> true.
<ogra_> and even the 13th :)
<popey> That I don't care about. My house is 12A because the builders were superstitious and refuse to number is 13 (it's between 12 and 14)
<k1l_> 13th? oh wait.
<ogra_> LOL
<popey> I want to re-number it, but I'm not allowed
<k1l_> haha
<Elleo> popey: give your house a name, the name "Thirteen".
<popey> This I have considered :)
<Elleo> heh
<popey> Wifey is worried about the future value of the house being impacted :)
<popey> I would just refuse to sell to superstitious people :)
<popey> K9 is only 2.3MB
<MooCowFarkMilk> popey, so youre saying canonical not only wishes to have the freedom to relicense contributions made to MIR overriding GPLv3 in proprietary forms BUT that they would also like to have the ability to limit an individuals ability to freely associate with whichever channel on irc if that user inhabits one of its own?
<popey> I didnt say anything of the sort.
<MooCowFarkMilk> oh ok
<popey> Stop trying to stir trouble.
<MooCowFarkMilk> just checking
<popey> I didn't mention licensing at all.
<MooCowFarkMilk> what trouble?
<popey> 23541 phablet   20   0  276608  54032  24908 S   0.0  5.5   0:09.45 dekko
<MooCowFarkMilk> good i just thought you were implying that dual licensing applied to individual presence on irc
<ogra_> well, you are obvously trolling and trying to generate arguments ...
<popey> Again, I didnt talk about it.
<MooCowFarkMilk> ie if youre on ubuntu we can tell you how to behave and act in non-ubuntu
<ogra_> (which is ok on a friday and i find it entertaining, but not everyone does)
<MooCowFarkMilk> and whats that all about anyways, since its friday, the user agreement to allow the freedom to override GPLv3?
<MooCowFarkMilk> in MIR
<ogra_> user agreement ?
<ogra_> there surely is no agreement anywhere that users need to comply to
<ogra_> at least not for code from canonical
<ogra_> (and why would users care at all anyway)
<MooCowFarkMilk> Ubuntu Contributor's License Agreement
<MooCowFarkMilk> lets just ignore that
<MooCowFarkMilk> because its friday
<MooCowFarkMilk> why would users care about licensing anyways?
<MooCowFarkMilk> so why gplv3?
<MooCowFarkMilk> just dump it on BSD or i dont know... a SCEA license? :s
<popey> We (as a company) have standardised on GPLv3
<MooCowFarkMilk> and yet you require contributors to MIR to sign an agreement that gives you the freedom to relicense submitted work as proprietary ?
<MooCowFarkMilk> if im helping you make your product better why would you require me to give you complete control over my improvements(unless im being paid by you to do so)?
<MooCowFarkMilk> and not to mention i had to actually shelve out my own hard earned cash for your product to begin with
<popey> It's not "complete control". The source is GPLv3 and freely available on launchpad, so you didn't pay for that.
<ogra_> MooCowFarkMilk, the CLA has nothing to do with users
<MooCowFarkMilk> yup but if that improvement gets applied to another piece of proprietary software that wouldnt have existed without my improvements to begin with; why would I (or anyone for that matter) have to pay to use it?
<MooCowFarkMilk> everyone's a user
<MooCowFarkMilk> everyone
<ogra_> yes, if you are a developer and want to send code for inclusion you have to hand this code over to the owner
<ogra_> that is all the CLA is about
<popey> (you retain copyright though)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> still, only relevant for such people
<ogra_> and since we have quite a developer community it looks like it doesnt do any harm :)
<ogra_> else people wouldnt contribute so much
<MooCowFarkMilk> for some reason i think you have the community that you have now because you didnt have the CLA that you do now
<ogra_> MooCowFarkMilk, note  that nobody in this channel has any influence on the CLA ... ranting here wont change a thing
<MooCowFarkMilk> ogra_, then you agree?
<ogra_> no
<MooCowFarkMilk> you know this isnt a rant
<MooCowFarkMilk> well sorta ok
<MooCowFarkMilk> its friday
<MooCowFarkMilk> ;)
<ogra_> we have a smaller community today because we stopped paying a bunch of people to fly around the world every 6 months into fancy 5 star hotels ...
<ogra_> they got pissed and started to rant on blogs and in the press
<ogra_> dropping UDS got us where we are, not the CLA
<MooCowFarkMilk> yeah last i checked shuttleworth's still heading canonical ....
<ogra_> the CLA existed long before people started complaining about it
<ogra_> he never headed canonical
<MooCowFarkMilk> yeah not on something as big as the display server
<ogra_> he is an employee
<ogra_> (for sure one with big influence :) )
<Stskeeps> ogra_: that's somewhat disappointing (that people got so upset about that), people should go to fosdem more often, lo-fi, high output
<MooCowFarkMilk> yeah and steve jobs didnt head apple it was the main stakeholders ?
<ogra_> our CEO is jane silber (nearly since the beginning) ...
<MooCowFarkMilk> :s
<MooCowFarkMilk> anyways
<MooCowFarkMilk> point is
<ogra_> Stskeeps, totally !
<MooCowFarkMilk> time will tell
<MooCowFarkMilk> Stskeeps, hey hows its going ircbot
<ogra_> MooCowFarkMilk, anyway, you cant really compare ubuntu and sailfish ... the targets are completely different
<MooCowFarkMilk> not omparing
<ogra_> you did above
<MooCowFarkMilk> i asked
<MooCowFarkMilk> for
<MooCowFarkMilk> a
<MooCowFarkMilk> second
<MooCowFarkMilk> opinion
<MooCowFarkMilk> since
<MooCowFarkMilk> all
<MooCowFarkMilk> i
<ogra_> youe enter key is broken ...
<MooCowFarkMilk> had
<MooCowFarkMilk> to
<MooCowFarkMilk> go
<MooCowFarkMilk> by
<MooCowFarkMilk> was
<MooCowFarkMilk> the
<ogra_> seems it got mixed up with the spacebar
<MooCowFarkMilk> article
<MooCowFarkMilk> written
<MooCowFarkMilk> by
<MooCowFarkMilk> sailfishos
<MooCowFarkMilk> invested
<MooCowFarkMilk> people
<ogra_> could you stop this please
<MooCowFarkMilk> Stskeeps, hey irc bot what do you say quiet/kick/ban?
<Stskeeps> ogra_: despite the google hangouts, i actually like the new uds format more; probably a good candidate for webrtc one day
<ogra_> Stskeeps, definitely ...
<MooCowFarkMilk> wow a display of cross-project collaborative talk; what a beautiful statement of foss spirit
<ogra_> i dont like the new UDS more though ... the most important things at UDS *always* happend on the corridor or in the bar for me ... (like having super interesting conversations that in the end were the base for new technology)
<didrocks> (especially in the bar for ogra :p)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> didrocks, not to forget the smokers corner ;)
<Stskeeps> ogra_: hallway track.. waiting for the moment the internet figures out how to do that
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and bar track ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: all you guys, addicted! :)
<ogra_> and lovin it :)
<ogra_> MooCowFarkMilk, sailfish and ubunntu phone works together in a bunch of components ... we are not competing :)
<ogra_> (probably our business depts. are ... not sure, but i think not even that)
<popey> also, we get inspiration from eachother
<popey> I have blatently stolen/borrowed/been-inspired by https://wiki.merproject.org/wiki/Adaptations/libhybris
<popey> and made a version for us
<MooCowFarkMilk> ogra_, yeah i heard w/o sailfish's libhybris we probably wouldnt even be here; though I wonder what the situation would have been if libhybris was licensed under a proprietary license as mandated by a user agreement not unlike the CLA?
<MooCowFarkMilk> hmmm ... :)
<ogra_> without hybris we would have used another solution or developed one ourselves
<MooCowFarkMilk> oh im pretty sure you would have ;)
<ogra_> it just happens that this was the most elegant solution and already existing
<MooCowFarkMilk> and prohibited some one like jolla from using without a fee it via a proprietary license ;)
<MooCowFarkMilk> definitely the cross-project foss spirit!
<ogra_> if it would have been proprietary or costed a fee we wouldnt have used it
<ogra_> if jolla had a CLA, we would have signed it though
<ogra_> like we need to sign it for glibc or gcc
<MooCowFarkMilk> without hybris we would have used another solution or developed one ourselves
<MooCowFarkMilk> <ogra_> without hybris we would have used another solution or developed one ourselves
<MooCowFarkMilk> <MooCowFarkMilk> and prohibited some one like jolla from using without a fee it via a proprietary license ;)
<MooCowFarkMilk> <MooCowFarkMilk> definitely the cross-project foss spirit!
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> why would we ask for a fee ?
<MooCowFarkMilk> because you can
<MooCowFarkMilk> its the implication of the CLA
<ogra_> show me an example where we ever did
<ogra_> no
<MooCowFarkMilk> doesnt matter
<MooCowFarkMilk> youre going on a new direction
<ogra_> not at all
<ogra_> we are going the same direction the FSF goes
<ogra_> and did so long before us
<Elleo> MooCowFarkMilk: the CLA isn't just about making things proprietary, it also allows you to relicense under other open source licenses, which becomes extremely difficult for any project without a CLA style agreement, as you then have to get the individual agreement of every contributor at the time of the change (instead of doing it at the time of the contribution)
<MooCowFarkMilk> Elleo, yes the GPL covers that doesnt it? as far as ogra_ 's FSF direction is concerned?
<anpok_> MooCowFarkMilk: yeah with a beautiful version x or later clause.. and later can be mean an entirely different license
<Elleo> MooCowFarkMilk: no, the GPL has its "Or later" clause, but that doesn't help with GPL incompatible but still Free/Open licenses
<MooCowFarkMilk> ogra_, ok so you got a little ahead of yourself when you went down that fsf claim
<ogra_> did i ?
<MooCowFarkMilk> <ogra_> we are going the same direction the FSF goes
<Elleo> MooCowFarkMilk: the FSF definitely have copyright assignments as a normal part of their operations, I know because I've signed them for my work on GNU FM in the past
<ogra_> many free projects use CLAs, they just dont get badmouthed for it
<ogra_> canonical is by no means special here
<anpok_> MooCowFarkMilk: licenses can turn invalid when they contain violating claims/guarantees or whatever.. and those assessments depend on local legislation. So you decide: stay operational in the future or gamble.
<MooCowFarkMilk> nobody's bad mouthing; if what i have said above so far is considered badmouthing than canonical needs to do some soul searching
<Elleo> MooCowFarkMilk: here are the FSF's reasons for copyright assignment: https://www.gnu.org/licenses/why-assign.html
<popey> nobody said you were
<popey> many others do though
<ogra_> right
<MooCowFarkMilk> then why bring it in a conversationg with me?
<popey> its part of the story
<MooCowFarkMilk> diluting the message of the conversation?
<MooCowFarkMilk> by going on tangents?
<ogra_> MooCowFarkMilk, if you want toi get into the car business, you cant with GPLv3 software ... and even with v2 it is very blurry if there is the "or later versions" clause
<popey> Is this the full day troll or just an hour?
<ogra_> MooCowFarkMilk, the GPL requires that you as an enduser can always freely re-install your OS on the hardware ... car manufacturers will not allow that (even by law in some countries)
<Elleo> MooCowFarkMilk: so an additional reason appears to be that it's incredibly difficult to defend against GPL violations without copyright assignment (otherwise you need the cooperation of all the contributors)
<ogra_> MooCowFarkMilk, if canonical would ever go into the car business with something based on ubuntu phone, it would have to re-license the code under bsd or wahtever
<ogra_> MooCowFarkMilk, that is what the CLA was intended for (beyond being able to enforce GLP law more easily through a single entity)
<MooCowFarkMilk> stop diluting the conversation with ambigouosly defined analogies; what aspect of the car business?
<ogra_> any ...
<popey> Yes everyone! Stop using facts!
<MooCowFarkMilk> i like it how we live in a day and age where repeating the same thing over and over again makes it a fact
<ogra_> who is repeating what ?
<MooCowFarkMilk> ubuntu car
<MooCowFarkMilk> as if it was a reality
<ogra_> the CLA has as many positive aspects as it has negative aspects ...
 * Stskeeps likes CLA for some purposes, not for others
<AskUbuntu_> Ubuntu touch how to get HTML 5 app template running? | http://askubuntu.com/q/596310
<ogra_> yeah, it has its drawbacks
<anpok_> MooCowFarkMilk: actually .. it isnt that unreal.. no car oem wants to open the gates for android in cars
<ogra_> as well as its advantages
<popey> (tesla has ubuntu in it)
<MooCowFarkMilk> anpok_, look up the guy who invented the diesel engine
<ogra_> right
<anpok_> or likewise ios or windows..
<ogra_> and tesla doesnt really want you to re-install it either :)
<MooCowFarkMilk> dilute
<MooCowFarkMilk> dilute
<popey> indeed, and get quite uppity if you fiddle with it
<MooCowFarkMilk> dilute
<anpok_> so all of them would like to use an alternative os solution
<popey> enough nonsense
<ogra_> +1
<ogra_> damn, that means i need to go back to get work done
<popey> hah
<anpok_> man...
<popey> discussion is _fine_ but jeez.
<ogra_> heh
<anpok_> and why diesel?
<anpok_> .. whatever
<popey> dilute!
<popey> etc
<didrocks> if you dilute the diesel, not sure how you car will appreciate it :)
<ogra_> depnds with what you dilute it
<ogra_> kerosene might speed you up :)
<didrocks> heh, I wouldn't play the chemist though :p
<peat-psuwit> Excuse me, could anyone explain how voice flow from modem to my ear in Ubuntu touch, please.
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: what exactly you want to know?
<rsalveti> it basically happens via a module in pulseaudio
<rsalveti> that changes the mode in the audio hal, which makes then the hal to enable the link between the modem and the speaker
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, So, the voice go straight from the modem to the speaker?
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: yup
<rsalveti> to avoid copying the audio around
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, That surprise me. But pulseaudio need to signal audio HAL right? How?
<popey> rsalveti: who owns system-image server, is that stgraber ?
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: yup, there is a module in pulseaudio that talks to the audio hal
<popey> JoeyChan: is in china and getting 404's on phones.
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: you can see that by running pactl list on a device running touch
<JoeyChan> popey: in my phone, a dialog said "Installation failed"
<rsalveti> popey: yeah, stgraber and barry
<popey> ok.
<popey> JoeyChan: might want to file a bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image
<harminuriel> hello has someone any news about the ubuntu porting for new devices?
<JoeyChan> popey:   will do   thx
<harminuriel> because I own a Samsung Galaxy s4 mini, but i don't know how to port Ubuntu
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, Thank you!
<ogra_> harminuriel, see the channel topic, there is a link to the porting guide
<harminuriel> i read the porting guide, but I don't know anything so I was curious to know if someone has news about Samsung devices
<ogra_> well, if someone has, i would expect them to put their port onto the devices wikipage
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> but not everyone does ... perhaps yu find some info in the xda forums
<harminuriel> Ok! thank you! :)
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, BTW, who signal pulseaudio that there's a call?
<ogra_> ofono ... most likely
<rsalveti> peat-psuwit: ofono is our modem manager, then on top we have telepathy-ofono, that talks with pulse in order to change the audio mode
<rsalveti> when the call is active
<rsalveti> so telepathy-ofono is the one talking with both ofono and pulse
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti, Thank you again.
<adrian47> Helloo everyone! :)
<adrian47> Anyone have idea, how can I debug system hanging when connecting adb or ssh? (adb sometimes work for few seconds at spinning logo boot stage)
<ogra_> seb128, with battery times of 2.5 days i wonder if we shouldnt change the scale at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/screenshot20154112_204152865.png to show more than 24h
<seb128> ogra_, talk to mpt, we are just following the design
<seb128> ogra_, and 2.5 days, really?
<ogra_> well, i didnt use it much, but yeah
<ogra_> i think the scale should be long enough to go back to the point where the power was unplugged
<ogra_> mpt, ^^
<ogra_> i.e. somy dynamic X axis
<ogra_> *some
 * popey just wished it scrolled
<ogra_> or that, yeah
<popey> keep scale the same but let me go back over a few days (a week or more)
<popey> so i can say "oh, it ran out quickly today, but yesterday it lasted ages
<ogra_> well, at least back to the point where you unplugged
<ogra_> it looks to me like the graph actually shows it from unplug to "now" while the scale is hardcoded
<ogra_> we should also make powerd log the screen on/off events so you can actually see a summary of how long the screen was on during that time
<ogra_> android has that
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^
<rsalveti> ogra_: we have that in syslog, but yeah, it would be nice to record statistics as well
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, syslog doesnt help since it gets flushed
<rsalveti> and export that
<ogra_> powerd should have its own log for this ... so we can keep and parse it
<ogra_> it would be quite small i imagine
<ogra_> or simply have it write a cumulative value somewhere that gets flushed once you charge
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/
<charles> nik90, did my comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1426519/comments/3 sound okay to you?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1426519 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Need a mechanism for specifying what happens when an ical menuitem is clicked" [Medium,Confirmed]
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, how is it going?
<charles> nik90, I'm working on this now so this is a good time to say if you disagree :-)
<nik90> charles: one sec, reading it now
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, fine thanks :-) Sorry for the late ping, I'm quite busy these days :S
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, what about you?
<charles> nik90, I'm thinking the url could be provided using the key/value mechanism in QOrganizer/EDS that we use for x-canonical-alarm etc
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, same, really busy (both with browser and real-life stuff :)), but good
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, happy to hear that :-) I pinged you about https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/newTabRefactoring/+merge/247498
<rpadovani> I'm able to address the first problem
<rpadovani> but not the second one
<nik90> charles: yeah makes sense. I just read your comment on the bug report as well.
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, do you think https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-40271 could be related?
<charles> nik90, thanks
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, let me check
<nik90> charles: Do we need to sync the landing in the SDK and i-dt for this?
<charles> nik90, IMO no, I'll leave some legacy handling in there for pre-existing alarms
<nik90> charles: fair enough. thnx
<charles> nik90, basically if the url is there then it will be used, otherwise if it's an alarm we'll launch clock-app just as we do now
<nik90> +
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, looks like it could very well be that bug indeed
<charles> zsombi, not sure if/how much this affects ui-toolkit, but to keep you in the loop ^
<nik90> charles: afaik, clock does not specify the url at all..so the SDK does all the handling when it comes to setting the alarm url.
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, mhh, I think I'll have to rethink how the page works then... as soon as I some time I'll try to take a look
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, btw, I haven't had time yet to work on new settings as we discussed, sorry :/
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, wouldn’t it be possible to work around the issue by changing the visible property of the section delegate?
<oSoMoN> i.e., give it a fixed height, but change its visibility conditionally?
<charles> nik90, then you and zsombi will need to decide what args you'll need to launch clock-app s.t. the right alarm pops up, and that it's provided in the categories/tags in QOrganizer along with x-canonical-alarm
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, no worries, given the release schedule for vivid, at this point merging new UI stuff is discouraged anyway, so there’s no urgency
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, IIRC I had a good reason to don't use visible property, but I don't remember right now
<nik90> charles: we sort of had that discussion some time back. I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1426361 based on that discussion.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1426361 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Alarms API should expose a unique permanent alarm ID that clock app can use to open an alarm" [High,In progress]
<charles> nik90, oh nice :-)
<nik90> charles: I think it would be best that we talk to zsombi about this first since in bug 1426519 you mention that the alarm url should be 'appid://com.ubuntu.calendar/calendar/current-user-version?alarm=someAlarmId' ... but I doubt the SDK will know about the alarm ID before it has been saved. Which is why zsombi wanted i-dt to send that info to the clock app when the user press on the alarm in e-dt
<ubot5> bug 1426519 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Need a mechanism for specifying what happens when an ical menuitem is clicked" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426519
<nik90> charles: I just realized this after looking at bug 142636, bug 1426363 and bug 1426519 at the same time.
<ubot5> bug 142636 in Zope 2 "Site Error Log does not ignore NotFound in 2.7" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/142636
<ubot5> bug 1426363 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "I-dt should send the alarm QOrganizerItemId to the clock app when the user clicks on an alarm shown in the indicator" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426363
<ubot5> bug 1426519 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Need a mechanism for specifying what happens when an ical menuitem is clicked" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426519
<nik90> bah I meant bug 1426361
<ubot5> bug 1426361 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Alarms API should expose a unique permanent alarm ID that clock app can use to open an alarm" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426361
<jgdx> awe_, I also filed a bug against indicator-network for the hotspot story, FYI. Not sure if that affects NM yet, since it hasn't been triaged.
<awe_> jgdx, it was on the agenda for this week's net/telephony meeting.   Let's plan on discussing during next week's mtg
<awe_> jgdx, just added you to next week's mtg
<jgdx> awe_, great, and thanks.
<jgdx> awe_, oh man, due to the tz change, I can definitely not make that meeting.
<awe_> jgdx, np
<darkdragon-001> Is USB OTG currently supported on Nexus 4?
<jgdx> !devices | darkdragon-001
<ubot5> darkdragon-001: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<adrian47> Can someone help with fix system hanging when connecting adb or ssh? after ssh and type password it connects (phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$) but i can't type anything, and whole system on device hangs
<darkdragon-001> @jgdx I know about this page and already installed Ubuntu Touch on my phone. But it doesn't seem to work. So I would like to know if it should work...
<dobey> darkdragon-001: no, otg is not really supported yet
<darkdragon-001> thanks.
<darkdragon-001> And is there a way to force the keyboard to appear when it doesn't?
<cwayne> ok, untappd scope with ability to check in pushed to store!  just need a manual review now
<alexabreu> kenvandine, ping
<adrian47> is possible to add "restart to recovery"  in power menu?
<kenvandine> hey alexabreu
<adrian47> my volume button almost died
<alexabreu> kenvandine, hey, as part of the a sharequest handler, ... is the transfer object automatically in the ContentTransfer.Charged state when reaching the "signal handler" ?
<alexabreu> kenvandine, if you see what I mean
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> the only time it isn't would be for importRequested
<alexabreu> ok thx
<AskUbuntu_> What is the default root password for current Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/596368
<popey> cwayne: done
<cwayne> popey, <3
<cwayne> popey, one day we should get a proper confinement for accounts stuff so I don't have to be annoying :)
<davmor2> cwayne: yeah you should do that NOW! :P
<peat-psuwit> How should I distribute a port of Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, you could set up your own system-image server ... Tassadar wrote a nice howto iirc
<Tassadar> did I?
<ogra_> or simply point people to your device tarball and have them use ubuntu-device-flash with it with the --device-tarball option
<ogra_> Tassadar, didnt you ? was that just a mail ?
<ogra_> or am i simply mis-remembering
<Tassadar> I definitely didn't write how to set it up, just how to download from it. There's something on stgraber's blog, but it's not very "noob-friendly"
<ogra_> ah, k
<dobey> o/~ doki doki mooooooorning o/~
<peat-psuwit> ogra_, how device tarball is organized?
<adrian47> /bin/bash: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'
<adrian47> :(
<peat-psuwit> ogra_, how device tarball is organized?
<adrian47> http://pastebin.com/BL48s9ck
<adrian47> Maybe someone can help?
<adrian47> It comes from the air... i didn't changed anything, few hours ago it worked
<adrian47> i've got ssh!, but system is hanged, anyone has idea how can i debug it now?
<adrian47> hmmm  init: property 'sys.powerctl' doesn't exist while expanding '${sys.powerctl}'
<teapot> Hi all.
<mariogrip> Hi :)
<teapot> mariogrip: hey mariogrip. it's you? that guy who make a 1+ port(read on oneplus forum)?
<mariogrip> Yup :)
<teapot> the ubuntu touch gerrit server has a mirror? github, bitbucket or anything else? I get this "error: RPC failed; result=22, HTTP code = 503" for 3 days =(
<teapot> mariogrip: it's awesome =)
<teapot> mariogrip: any updates?
<mariogrip> Wifi coming soon
<teapot> nice)
<teapot> can i help? i'm not a pro coder. but i'll try
<mariogrip> the ubuntu touch gerrit error, is there any status on that popey?
<popey> we keep restarting it, let me ask IS if someone is around to restart it now
<popey> it breaks frequently
<mariogrip> okey
<mariogrip> teapot, do you have it installed on the your device?
<teapot> a couple hours ago i was able to init repo, but sync fails...
<mariogrip> ah, okey
<mariogrip> do you have ubuntu touch installed on your 1+1?
<teapot> mariogrip: not yet. I start to download prebuilt image for flash and quick look
<mariogrip> teapot, okey
<popey> is the 1+ an octacore?
<popey> or quad?
<teapot> popey: 4
<popey> k
<teapot> 4 cores
<popey> it's a nice device
<popey> feels lovely in the hand.
<mariogrip> popey It does! especially the sandstone back.
<popey> yeah
<mariogrip> popey: i was talking to bq today at twitter, he said they are shipping to Norway, but for some reason was not on the list.
<popey> awwww
<popey> there will be more flash sales, I'm sure :)
<mariogrip> I hope so! i'm eager to develop some apps to it.
<popey> mariogrip: teapot gerrit is back
<mariogrip> Awesome!
<popey> they've put a daily restart of it in place because this happens a lot
<teapot> popey: thank you. sync now)
<popey> \o/
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-14
<AskUbuntu_> Ubuntu Touch installation on Nexus 4 (Without Ubuntu) | http://askubuntu.com/q/596577
<OerHeks> So you want windows 7 with touch ( Ubuntu Touch - Ubuntu = Touch)
<mariogrip> lol... ubuntu touch without ubuntu, i see... xD
<eikon81g> this is probably a long shot but is there any progress with any apple devices and ubuntu touch?
<AskUbuntu_> Ubuntu phone office abilities | http://askubuntu.com/q/596659
<AskUbuntu_> How to dual-boot ubuntu touch with Android on a Samsung Duos phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/596699
<peat-psuwit> How is ubuntu-device-flash's device tarball organized?
<taiebot> any ofono expert here ? I have lost 3g connection on boost https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1431026
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431026 in ofono (Ubuntu) "regression cannot connect to 3g network on boot on vivid r129" [Undecided,New]
<taiebot> no one ? following my debug it looks like the ril_0 gsm is not available on boot
<Leyonce> Hello
<WebVisitor-7> hello all I have been trying to configure ginn to integrate with compiz to help switch and move around the destop. Is there any info online about how to setup certain gestures, for instance drag from edge of screen to right. Am I using the correct program, or can someone reccomend a better alternative.
<adrian47> low free ram, or internel memory can cause system hanging when ssh or adb connecting?
<Guest20188> Is this an appropriate place to troubleshoot installation on the nexus 4?
<Guest20188> After the upgrade to Android L, I am no longer able to achieve root with the dualboot.sh. Any ideas?
<Siilwyn> Guest20188, maybe try #ubuntu-touch
<Siilwyn> oh nvm. (;
<internetman> are the aquarius flash sales over now?
<dobey> the last one was the other day, i don't know when they'll have another. follow @bqreaders or @ubuntu on twitter to see an announcement of the next sale
<popey> internetman: there's quite an active app dev community on G+
<internetman> dobey, popey thanks
<dobey> grr trello
<mardy> mhall119: hi! There's something wrong with https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/online-accounts-developer-guide/
<mardy> mhall119: the table of contents is not there, and in-page links don't work (looks like the anchors have been removed)
<zasplas> Hi everyone, how often is my BQ Aquaris 4.5 going to receive new updates?
<zasplas> thanks
<popey> zasplas: system updates monthly I believe. app updates - as and when they happen
<zasplas> thanks popey, I am looking forward for great features come soon to our 'smarter' pone :)
<Anon28387> Hello, I want to have a play with Ubuntu Touch on tablet. It seems the best (only?) options are Nexus 7 2013 and Nexus 10. To somebody who has used both: Which would you recommend of the two? I'll be purchasing whichever I choose solely for Ubuntu Touch purposes! :)
<popey> nexus 7 2013
<popey> the nexus 10 hasn't been touched for a while
<Anon28387> Okay, great. Now to find one at a reasonable price :)
<Anon28387> My partner has a Nexus 7 2013 but I don't think I could tease it from her grip to put Ubuntu on it :)
<Anon28387> I want a tablet experience to go along with the impending bq E4.5 :)
<popey> the nexus 7 2013 isn't very much tablet experience
<popey> it's more like big phone experience, without the phone
<Anon28387> Hmm okay then... But I guess its the only alternative at the moment?
<Anon28387> I've been hoping we'd see an 'official' Ubuntu tablet by now but given how long I've been waiting I think the Nexus 7 2013 would still be a good placeholder...
<popey> well, the nexus 7 is the best supported
<popey> in terms of, it works
<Anon28387> Great
<popey> and soon we'll probably see shell rotation and other tablet related things landing
<Anon28387> Does the version with WWAN work?
<Anon28387> Or only the WiFi model?
<popey> pass
<popey> i only have the wifi model
<Anon28387> Ok :)
<Anon28387> I'm really annoyed, I picked up my partners N7 in December for £99 (16GB WiFi)
<Anon28387> It seems they sell for that second hand now
<Anon28387> And I cannot see anywhere new for less than £150ish
<Anon28387> I clearly wasn't thinking :|
<taiebot1> popey: do you have this issue on mako vivid devel proposed ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1431026
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1431026 in ofono (Ubuntu) "regression cannot connect to 3g network on boot on vivid r129" [Undecided,New]
<popey> taiebot1: i dont have mako
<taiebot1> Any hint on what could be wrong? it looks like i am the only one experiencing this bug.
<popey> sorry, I don't. might want to poke awe on monday
<adrian47> Is possible to disable spinning logo and get logs on screen?
<muka> is there a way to copy a link  from a browser and paste it into terminal? I know how to copy but not sure how to paste.
<popey> muka: long press in terminal to paste
<popey> (may not work as copy/paste is a bit broken in places)
<muka> popey, sorry, long press which key?
<popey> just long press in the middle of the screen, in the terminal
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-14-230959.png
<popey> should see that
 * popey notes a bug with that and files it :)
<popey> thanks!
<muka> popey, sorry again but my terminal when pressed, shows big circle with Ctrl options
<popey> ooh, thats the old terminal
<popey> what image are you running on what device?
<muka> r214
<popey> on what device?
<muka> nexus 4
<popey> hmm, wonder why you've got the old terminal.
<popey> if you go to system settings -> updates, do you get a new terminal?
<muka> I just upgraded today
<muka> looks like my system is up to date
<popey> hmm
<popey> I will have to check with the guys why you have the old terminal
<popey> have you signed into Ubuntu One on the device?
<muka> ok thanks for your help
<popey> muka: https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/com.ubuntu.terminal
<popey> those screenshots show what it should look like.
<Elleo> muka: what image channel are you using?
<popey> muka: if you go to system settings -> about this phone
<Elleo> I'm not sure if anything current has r214 as its latest (iirc devel-proposed is 140ish and rtm-proposed is 250ish)
<popey> under "OS" what do you see
<popey> wonder if it's "stable" as in - ye olde
<Elleo> yeah
<muka> OS build number: 214
<popey> muka: in the terminal, run "system-image-cli --info"
<muka> ubiuntu Image part: 20150312
<popey> what "channel" does it say
<muka> ubuntu-rtm
<muka> 14.09-proposed
<popey> uh
<popey> ok, I dont see how you got the old terminal.
<popey> I dont have a nexus 4 I can test on unfortunately
<muka> no problem maybe on next update this will work
<popey> jeez, ubuntu-device-flash is utterly broken. the command line options just don't work, as specified in the --help page
<muka> also how soon tethering will be available?
<popey> i dont know
<popey> i dont see a 14.09-proposed channel
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10600212/
<muka> popey, I have channel: ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed when I "system-image-cli --info"
<muka> popey, which channel is recommended now for nexus 4?
<popey> i would use ubuntu-touch/devel or ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed personally.
<popey> Good luck! Good night!
<muka> thank you
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-15
<adrian47> wat permissions should be for swap file?
<muka> just want to report , I'm changed channel to ubuntu-touch/devel but still my terminal when clicked shows big circle with ctrl options
<yeahLike> Why are there no #Ubuntu phones on ebay UK ? http://ebay.eu/1DlSYeF   well I ask ya !
<dobey> very impatiently
<mariogrip> because there isn't a whole lot devices out there yet
<dobey> more like because bq isn't selling the phones on ebay uk
<mariogrip> yeah, or that
<mhall119> mardy: anchors are still there
<mhall119> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/online-accounts-developer-guide/#shortAppId works for me
<rkhunter> who has the Ubuntu Phone?
<lotuspsychje> rkhunter: many of them have
<lotuspsychje> rkhunter: why do you ask?
<rkhunter> I want to buy
<rkhunter> Is it stable?
<rkhunter> I am talking about Aquaris E4.5
<lotuspsychje> rkhunter: its stable yes, but hardware is rather not high-end
<lotuspsychje> rkhunter: meizu ubuntu phones will be high-end and more expensive also
<rkhunter> but Meizu is late
<rkhunter> someone else won the game
<lotuspsychje> some users run touch on nexus5 phones also
<elimisteve> yes I'm running Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5
<elimisteve> haven't tried tethering or bluetooth, which didn't used to work and still might not, but in general it's pretty good
<elimisteve> video playback is smooth, and from the videos I've seen, the same is not true for the Aquaris
<ZacharyIgielman> Anyone know if and when us Nexus users will get the neat NearBy scope that the bq etc. has?
<chrisc> ZacharyIgielman: there was a thread on the list abour that some weeks ago
<chrisc> *about
<ZacharyIgielman> oh, must've missed that, what was said?
<adrian47> someone have idea, why unity freeze when ssh or adb connecting?
<a_> hi
<adrian47> how can I get more logs?
<subha> hi. I am facing some serious problem to upgrade in ubuntu 14.04 lts . pls help
<verdeP>  /b 20
<rock_theory> anyone know if there's an ubtuntu-touch phone for US that can be used on TING?
<rock_theory> I'm in need of a phone but don't want to get an android.
<cheeseboy> ting?
<rock_theory> cheeseboy: Yeah, basically tmobile
<cheeseboy> if they use sim card i dont see how itd be any different than other carriers
<cheeseboy> just get a compatible android phone like nexus and install ubuntu
<nhaines> rock_theory: there is only one Ubuntu phone and it is Europe only.
<nhaines> If you can find a Nexus 4, it makes a handy US phone, though.
<adfad666> Hi, I don't see any mention of Apparmor 3 patches for a 3.10 kernel in the porting guide, are these available somewhere?
<adrian47> Is there someone who can help with system freezing?  It freezes when i turn on developer mode or connect adb/ssh
<adrian47> I can use ssh now for debugging (it works now)
<adrian47> But system is freeze
<anpok_> the ui freezes?
<anpok_> do you see a process like uniyt8 or unity8-dash spinning?
<adrian47> yes, ui freezes it doesn't react on touch
<adrian47> When i connect adb before whole system boots, it works smothly
<adrian47> But now it is slooow (ssh)
<adrian47> there is 30-45% CPU usage
<adrian47> average from 'top' command
<anpok_> if the system stops reacting on touches: this could be caused by unity-system-compositor stopped reading touch events (i.e. display is in an odd state, with screen turned on but touchscreen is off?), or unity8 somehow deadlocks or believes it does not need to rerender, which could be the case when the indicators stopped providing new frames.. or unity8-dash (or is it now called unity8-scope) not provi
<anpok_> ding new frames
<anpok_> adrian47: which processes are so active
<adrian47> hmm, touch screen works, sometimes when I tap something it reacts (after few minutes sometime),  when I touch developer mode (before freeze) it changes very slowly to green
<anpok_> oh ok
<adrian47> It freezes now completely probably, clock doesn't change, but i can sleep it and wake with power button
<anpok_> all just caused by adb connection?
<adrian47> I am waiting now for ssh response...
<adrian47> Turning developer mode in settings = freeze, adb connecting (adb shell) = freeze, and ssh connect too
<dobey> adfad666: ubuntu is based on AOSP 4.4, which uses the 3.4 kernel. if 5.x uses the 3.10 kernel, Ubuntu has not yet been ported to work with the newer AOSP (which is why flashing a nexus4 that has lollipop will not work)
<adrian47> Sometimes after more time, my screen turns to bad looking, it can be caused by gpu?
<adrian47> (more time of freeze)
<adfad666> dobey: OK, I was looking to try on a) a 64bit device or b) the Sony AOSP kernel, both of which work on AOSP 4.4 but both are 3.10 kernels
<anpok_> adrian47: i would look for suspicious activity in syslog/dmesg.. 30-40% sounds high..
<anpok_> which device?
<dobey> adfad666: ok, you might need to try to port the patches to 3.10 then
<dobey> anyway, gotta run, just saw the question and thought i'd try to provide some useful direction :)
<adrian47> HTC Desire HD
<adrian47> it's port, but it's hard to do anything without  properlyworking adb
<adrian47> dmesg: http://pastebin.com/PwNRAM4R
<adrian47> top command: http://pastebin.com/VMGp8Th0
<adrian47> i had to pull battery out, because it hanged completely now
<adrian47> something: http://pastebin.com/LnN3LBZ4
<jjohansen> adfad666: it is the same patchset. If you look at how the patches are put together. There is a series of patches which step the big apparmor3 blob backwards for each kernel.
<jjohansen>   UBUNTU: SAUCE: apparmor: 3.12 backport mtd: Move major number f83c3838
<jjohansen>   UBUNTU: SAUCE: apparmor: 3.11 backport revert module/lsm: Have apparm 5265fc62
<jjohansen>   UBUNTU: SAUCE: apparmor: 3.10 backport revert no delay vfree()
<jjohansen> are the patches from the series that take a 3.16 kernel back to 3.10
<adrian47> how much ram ubuntu touch takes after fresh install?
<adrian47> I am fighting with freezing problem from weeks :(
<anpok_> 1753|polkitd|2.1?
<anpok_> my guess would be that it takes ages to handle requests and slows everything down?
<adrian47> interesting, ssh works slow too
<adrian47> but what now :)
<adrian47> when I use system as normal, in about 10s periods everything slows down for few seconds
<adrian47> i'am flashing it again because it doesn't want boot after pulling out battery
<adrian47> and other question, screen of on boot, when still spinning logo is normal?
<adrian47> off* no boot...
<adrian47> adn flight mode should disable wifi too?
<AskUbuntu_> Unable to install ubuntu-device-flash in 14.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/597212
<anpok_> adrian47: yes
<adrian47> anpok_,thanks
<rock_theory> Hmm.
<rock_theory> We need a US ubuntu-touch phone with USB3/USBC
<OerHeks> I'd like to see a build-in beamer
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip, :P
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfineGirl, Hi
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip, Heya xD
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl Sup? :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip Not much, how about with you? :P
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl: Debugging :D
<mariogrip> I got wifi kinda working now
<mariogrip> I having some trouble with a gpu bug...
<mariogrip> kgsl kgsl-3d0: |adreno_init| Reading pm4 microcode failed a330_pm4.fw
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip Ah, *pretends to know more then I do about gpu, hardware and how software talks to hardware*
<mariogrip> :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Whats the GPU got to do with wifi?
<mariogrip> I have no idea, I probably messed something up when adding wifi...
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl are you using the multirom alternative?
<popey> having wifi on that device will make quite a difference
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip nah I'm using two phones at once xD I find it easier and less worrying, if I get a text while using Ubuntu on the OPO then I'd need to reboot to find it, so, full ubuntu on the OPO and full android on my Xperia T xD
<mariogrip> popey: Yeah, do you know if ota update will replace bits of android container or all of it?
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl :D are you running nighlys?
<popey> mariogrip: I don't
<mariogrip> popey: okey
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I'd be lieing if I said that I havent been getting to excited for wifi, I am just way to much of a child on the inside xD
<popey> aren't we all
<mariogrip> :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> :P
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-14
<tboston> moin
<tboston> I installed Android 5.1 on my Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition
<tboston> now I was wondering how I could get back on Ubuntu Touch
<tboston> since I can not unlock the Bootloader I guess
<oSoMoN> Saviq, hey, can the milestone for bug #1433138 be updated please? it wasn’t fixed in ota9.1
<ubot5> bug 1433138 in Canonical Pocket Desktop "Under Mir, physical keyboard’s Return key does not work within web pages" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433138
<lotuspsychje> tboston: did you read the install guide from topic?
<tboston> lotuspsychje: yes I did, installing Ubuntu in a VM right now
<lotuspsychje> tboston: ok, good luck :p
<[tj]> moin
<abeato> ogra_, hi, I have this MP for touch ramdisk: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu/vivid/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/support-adb-lollipop/+merge/288917
<abeato> ogra_, mind taking a look?
<ogra_> abeato, uuuh, why did you duplicate the adb upstart job code into the initrd ?
<ogra_> oh, i see, its the panic function ...
<abeato> ogra_, that is for the "panic" mode, which we enter before something else fails
<abeato> *when
<abeato> yep
<ogra_> that should actually be removed altogether instead of being made functional ... its a security hole
<abeato> well, to enter it you need to change one of the init scripts
<abeato> if you can do that you already have full control ;)
<ogra_> (modify the rootfs in a way that it triggers the panic and you have 100% root control from initrd over all data, even if the bootloader and recovery are locked down)
<ogra_> you dont need to change the init scripts but andything on the MMC ...
<ogra_> *any
<ogra_> (or the kernel cmdline or whatnot, there are many attack vectors here)
<ogra_> this function should be in a developer initrd ... but not in production
<ogra_> abeato, technically the code is indeed fine ... but conceptual you guys should probably discuss if that should be in a production intird at all ...
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, ^^^
<ogra_> (it was on a long standing list (together with dropping all vars from /etc/environment for example) for removal in the old phablet team)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, if you wish to veto some feature of the phone initrd, I'm not going to contradict you. However, we'll not be making a separate developer initrd as a maintained thing anytime soon
<john-mcaleely> so don't assume we will
<ogra_> well, you guys make the decision, i can just give hints ;)
<john-mcaleely> 'no' is a very strong hint
<ogra_> the panic function in the initrd is a known risk though
<abeato> ogra_, ok, if you think it is a real security risk I can add a line to return as soon as the script starts. we can remove that line if we want to debug
<john-mcaleely> I'm not technically competent to make a call here
<ogra_> perhaps someone from the security team, wants to chime in, perhaps i'm just over-cautious
<ogra_> as i said, i think it should be discussed
<ogra_> i'm fine with the code though
<abeato> what I see is that we do a "panic" only when we cannot mount data or system partitions
<john-mcaleely> is this worth a mail on ubuntu-touch?
<ogra_> yeah, perhaps
<ogra_> abeato, right, the question is how hard or easy is to trigger that for an attacker i guess ... the point is that it works around all lockdowns that vendors could do *if* you can actually exploit it
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, i'm pretty sure ondra actually maintains such an initrd (with an adjusted adbd inside that actually allows you to debug the initial boot)
<john-mcaleely> what he does in private between consenting adults his his business ;-)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> k
<john-mcaleely> what we support as an org, is another matter
<ogra_> well, if you want to do a port you need such an initrd .... it is very ulikely that you make a phone boot on first attempt
<john-mcaleely> indeed
<john-mcaleely> and without such a thing, we have perpetual 'undo the hacks' work items in porting
<john-mcaleely> none of this is ideal
<ogra_> in such an initrd the panic function is actually essential
<abeato> certainly
<ondra> ogra_ john-mcaleely abeato I understand all sides and kinda agree for both. We need it for bringup, and don't want it in production
<john-mcaleely> ondra, I think you just picked up an action then - to document on a wiki how to hack the production initrd
<ondra> another view is that, if we don't change adb binary in there, it's all academical anyway. since adbd will fail
<ogra_> yeah, that too
<john-mcaleely> and we remove this particular thing from the production initrd
<abeato> correct, just keeping the hacked adbd out leaves us safe
<ondra> despite all the efforts I did sneak into build options way to overlay initrd, for this exact reason
<ondra> so I'd say, new git repo in phablet to host this "hacking" overlay for initrd, which we can trigger locally when building boot.img
<ondra> and do not add anything to stock initrd, rather clean it from this half baked not working solution
<ogra_> +1
<abeato> ondra, +1 too
<ogra_> just have a re-pack script in the pahblet tree
<ondra> there are about 50 different ways to trigger panic in initrd, and this will open you whole front door to device,
<ogra_> that pulls the right bits into the dev initrd you produce (here i'm totally in favour of re-packaing btw :) )
<ondra> ogra_ that is already there, I sneaked it in :P
<ogra_> great ...
<ondra> we just need some git repo to host those bringup overlay, rather than mine and abeato chinstrap
<ondra> I will create that, and may be some easy way to build it
<ondra> who's gonna do a bit of cleaning on boot image then?
<ogra_> i guess changing the panic() function to a "sleep 10; /sbin/reboot" or so would do
<tboston> 2016/03/14 13:15:48 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<tboston> 2016/03/14 13:15:49 Device is |VEGETAHD|
<tboston> 2016/03/14 13:15:49 Device VEGETAHD not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en
<tboston> anyone?
<ogra_> (or probably "/sbin/reboot recovery" so you dont end up with a boot loop that you need to intercept manually)
<tboston> I see that theres 'vegetahd' instead of 'VEGETAHD' if that matters
<tboston> 2016/03/14 14:05:44 Cache formatting was not successful, flashing may fail, check your partitions on device
<tboston> 2016/03/14 14:05:44 Can't boot recovery image
<ogra_> tboston, and that device was bought with ubuntu on it ?
<tboston> ogra_: yup
<tboston> btw found an article where there is a vegetahd recovery image
<tboston> trying that now
<tboston> hmm
<tboston> still
<peat-psuwit> Have anyone experienced this: When connect to some bluetooth headset, the phone thinks there's a keyboard and won't show OSK.
<dobey> peat-psuwit: what headset is it btw?
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, i think popey had a bug for "BT selfie buttons" (i.e. a single button that makes your camera take a pick), that likely the same issue (play/pause function on a headset)
<ogra_> *pic
<popey> bug 1451724
<ubot5> bug 1451724 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "Selfie stick not supported" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451724
<ogra_> they all register as input devices
<ogra_> (of type "keyboard"
<ogra_> )
<peat-psuwit> ogra_ popey: It's Remax RB-S3
<popey> doesn't really matter what make/model it is
<popey> they're pretty much all the same
<ogra_> yeah
<peat-psuwit> popey: The phone can't separate between actuall bluetooth keyboard and remote/headset with play/pause button?
<popey> indeed
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, the device registers as input device of type keyboard
<ogra_> even if it is just a one-key-kbd
<dobey> i guess the client side needs to handle multiple profiles on a device better
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> or check for specific keys to exist that you definitely only have on a kbd or some such
<mterry> bfiller: can you or someone look at https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/convergence_fullscreen/+merge/288844 ?
<mterry> sister MP to the approved gallery-app and mediaplayer-app ones
<mterry> Kaleo: ^ do you have someone in mind to review that
<Kaleo> mterry, let me see
<Kaleo> mterry, did you write that?
<mterry> Kaleo: didn't you?
<mterry> Kaleo: well you wrote the commit (in a superceded MP)
<Kaleo> mterry, the code yes, that MR though it unknown to me
<mterry> Kaleo: Saviq just reproposed it under a team branch so he could merge in trunk
<mterry> Kaleo: but no one reviewed the original either (https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/camera-app/convergence_fullscreen/+merge/286340)
<Kaleo> mterry, it was reviewed anyway
<Kaleo> mterry, and the proper one is https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/camera-app/convergence_fullscreen_staging/+merge/286885
<Kaleo> mterry, we don't merge in trunk
<Kaleo> mterry, so, what do you need?
<Kaleo> mterry, or rather, what does Michal need?
<Kaleo> mterry, he was supposed to ping when the patch we require for that MR lands in the image
<Kaleo> mterry, then we could land that MR
<mterry> Kaleo: we're trying to land them at the same time in silo 41
<Kaleo> mterry, won't happen
<Kaleo> mterry, for 2 reasons:
<Kaleo> mterry, 1) the app is a click
<Kaleo> mterry, 2) we merge things in staging not in trunk
<mterry> Kaleo: we have some manual upload click in the silo too
<mterry> Presumably built from that branch
<Kaleo> mterry, once the silo 41 is landed, I will make a camera release
<Kaleo> mterry, not to worry
<mterry> mzanetti: ^
<bfiller> mterry, Kaleo: yes, gallery and camera should both land after that silo lands but seperately as they are clicks
<21WAAFX9X> Hello. Is GPS working yet at Nexus 4? I'm using mako image, not bq.
<dobey> GPS should work, yes
<mzanetti> bfiller, Kaleo, ack
<dobey> oh drive by question that was
<matv1> i was wondering when scopes showdown winners will be announced?
<popey> matv1: soon
<matv1> popey nice. ever considered having all the devs that have an app in the store vote on it?
<popey> matv1: people can manipulate votes like that, it's tricky
<matv1> popey ah right
<matv1> people suck
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-15
<hadrien> Hi, I realized how bad Android is in terms of privacy and i'm definitely willing to replace it. Do you know if Ubuntu is better ?
<RAOF> There's certainly less that applications can slurp without your knowledge.
<hadrien> RAOF : Are you aware of any other linux alternatives to android ?
<RAOF> There's Sailfish
<hadrien> I've heard of people installing kali linux on their phone but I guess, they can't use their phone as a ...well, phone anymore
<hadrien> Thank you for your response RAOF, I'm fairly new to linux so I guess I must come up as an annoying idiot... I'll definitely be looking into Sailfish and Ubuntu Touch !
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/canonical-our-first-ever-ubuntu-tablet-bq-aquaris-m10-will-be-available-soon-501735.shtml
<kivi> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<kivi> Hey I have ubuntu installed on my nexus4. I have tried tethering with it, but I havn't been able to get it to work. I have tried using the phone tweak app, and using the adb command on ubuntu. Neither work.
<kivi> It detects it as ethernet, but does not automatically connect.
<kivi> !tether
<[tj]> moin
<Stanley00> kivi: you can try this one, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus-property-service/+bug/1427697/comments/5
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427697 in dbus-property-service (Ubuntu) "Malformed /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/tethering on mako" [High,Confirmed]
<kivi> Stanley00, thanks
<efrahim> Hi, I have had an update on my BQ E5 for a while now (end of Feb.) that says "Ubuntu Version: 10", but OTA-10 is not relseased yet. Where can I find out what this update is?
<Stanley00> efrahim: it's OTA-9.1 https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en/vegetahd/version-10.json
<efrahim> Stanley00: ok, thanks.
<kivi> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<oSoMoN> morphis, hey, I’m looking at https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553657 , and chrisccoulson suggested that mako might not have an updated android image with the entry points we need in hybris, could you maybe confirm?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1553657 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Clicking on camera & microphone settings crashes app" [Critical,Confirmed]
<iahmad> popey, ping
<popey> hello
<iahmad> popey, could you please point me to design/functional specs and/or test plan for uNav, needed this for OTA10 testing
<popey> Test plan isn't complete yet. Not aware of design/functional spec docs.
<iahmad> popey, ok, who you think I should talk to, to find out about design specs?
<popey> iahmad: you're assuming there _are_ design specs
<MCMic> Is there any plans for uNav to allow downloading maps and work offline?
<iahmad> popey, yeah, may be I am assuming too much :-)
<bshah> kind of noob question : but is there any place or something which let me know what changelog for : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/ ?
<ogra_> bshah, http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/
<bshah> ogra_: cool thanks
<Mirv> tsdgeos: can you test bug #1556842 using silo 005 when you have time? I'll start autopilot testing today/tomorrow and if all goes fine I'll eventually do the final builds and start putting towards QA.
<ubot5> bug 1556842 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "Backport patch so that forceLayout calls layout on more occasions" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556842
<Mirv> tsdgeos: the vivid part of the silo also fixes bug #1540423 and bug #1541346
<ubot5> bug 1540423 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "QQuickRepeater breaks in asynchronous component creation." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540423
<ubot5> bug 1541346 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "qmlplugindump can not correctly handle singleton types" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541346
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i will
<tsdgeos> tx
<om26er> oSoMoN, Hi!
<oSoMoN> hey om26er, what’s up?
<om26er> oSoMoN, is there a way to fill downloads history with dummy data ?
<om26er> oSoMoN, I am thinking maybe a database snapshot will help ?
<oSoMoN> om26er, the downloads database is a sqlite one, it lives under ~/.local/share/webbrowser-app/downloads.sqlite, so you could pre-populate it with dummy data, yes
<oSoMoN> om26er, is that in the context of autopilot tests?
<om26er> oSoMoN, yes, that's correct.
<oSoMoN> om26er, then you can do something similar to what PrepopulatedDatabaseTestCaseBase does, in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/webbrowser_app/tests/test_keyboard.py#L29
<om26er> oSoMoN, for that I would have to understand the internals of the downloads database, I'll first check if just replacing the downloads.sqlite works for me.
<dpm> seb128, Laney, hi! do you happen to know which package the strings for the first time wizard on the phone come from? Was it unity8 or ubuntu-system-settings?
<seb128> dpm, unity8
<seb128> since vivid
<dpm> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<oSoMoN> om26er, sure, that’s
<oSoMoN> another valid solution
<dpm> Saviq, there are some new strings for the phone wizard in unity8, which were shown at MWC. bq are asking about translations, and I'm trying to figure out if these are in Launchpad, or if we can do a manual update of the template to at least reflect the new strings there.
<dpm> Saviq, do you have any pointers to branches that are pending landing that modified strings in unity8?
<popey> dpm: it's in ubuntu-system-settings-wizard I think?
<dpm> oh
<dpm> popey, hm, not sure that source package exists in LP
<popey> hm, that's the last place I knew it.
<jibel> dpm, the wizard is in unity8
<dpm> jibel, yeah, found it, thanks. I just can't find atm which branch the "Drag using 3 fingers [...]" string comes from that they need translated for their manual
<jibel> dpm, maybe it's some changes in silo 41 ?
<jibel> dpm, I confirm that this string is in silo 41 https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1105/2016-03-15_12:55:23/vivid/unity8/content.diff
<jibel> dpm, so wait until it lands
<dpm> jibel, awesome, thanks. Also, would you happen to know which package introduced these strings? http://i.imgur.com/Ud6ZwmL.png I'm thinking indicator-display, but I don't see any new stings in the template
<mardy> charles_, tedg: hi! How far is https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/dbus-test-runner/support-gtestdbus-and-dbusmock-templates/+merge/271834 from landing? I suddenly would find it quite useful :-)
<jibel> dpm, yeah, I'd say indicator-display too
<dpm> jibel, just to have a rough idea, do we have an ETA for silo 41 landing?
<jibel> dpm, I really hope it'll be ready for testing today. We're already far past feature freeze
<jibel> dpm, desktop mode toggle should also be in 41
<jibel> just too many branches
<dpm> oh, good
<jibel> dpm, ah, here you go https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1105/2016-03-15_12:55:23/vivid/indicator-session/content.diff
<jibel> indicator-session it is
<dpm> awesome, thanks a lot jibel!
<jibel> it'd be nice to land new strings *before* string freeze
<tedg> mardy: I think the answer is that charles_ and I both forgot about it :-)
<seb128> jibel, dpm, Saviq, that changeset seems buggy, if I read it correctly it's going to change the "about this computer" to "about this device" on unity7
<jibel> mzanetti, ^
<mardy> tedg: is it just a matter of approving it, or do you still need to review it properly?
<mzanetti> seb128, yeah... is that a problem?
<tedg> mardy: I think it's just getting it landed, but I'm not sure that this could land in Xenial.
<seb128> mzanetti, I doubt unity7 is going to be used on any "device", that feels like a confusing change for this context
<dpm> jibel, agreed!
<mzanetti> seb128, is a laptop not a device?
<tedg> mardy: Let me talk more to charles_, he should be in shortly.
<seb128> mzanetti, if you ask computer users I'm ready to bet they wouldn't call a laptop or desktop a device
<dpm> seb128, I think I'll leave that one to the design team.
<mardy> tedg: ok. It's no big deal, but it would help, to have it in xenial and in the vivid phablet ppa
<mzanetti> seb128, so what do you propose? have "about this computer" on a phone?
<mzanetti> IMHO a laptop is very well a device
<mzanetti> at least that's less confusing as calling everything a computer
<seb128> mzanetti, I'm just speaking about unity7
<seb128> mzanetti, you have other actions that check if they are in a mir environment
<seb128> do the same here?
<seb128> mzanetti, in any case xenial is in UIfreeze so you need a UIFe to land that change
<seb128> even if it's right
<seb128> so get one register and design to weight in
<Bluewolf> Hi all
<Bluewolf> Does ubuntu-touch OS come with certain phones or can it be install on any smartphone?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | Bluewolf
<ubot5> Bluewolf: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<morphis> oSoMoN: what specific symbols from hybris/android are we talking about? we've just landed another android package in rc-proposed
<morphis> oSoMoN: and that package should include everything I got from the camera guys
<oSoMoN> morphis, from a quick grep, it looks like oxide uses only hybris_camera_initialize and hybris_egl_display_get_mapping
<morphis> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~libhybris-maintainers/libhybris/+git/libhybris/+ref/master has what is currently in rc-proposed
<morphis> oSoMoN: I must sadly say I don't have much insight into which methods are used for what and where
<morphis> oSoMoN: but do you have a more detailed backtrace somewhere?
<oSoMoN> morphis, unfortunately I don’t, because I don’t have a nexus 4 myself
<Bluewolf> So I take it that ubuntu touch does not work on lower end smartphones - E.g: Samsung Galaxy Core Prime?
<mterry> Laney: Saviq had gotten an FFe for a silo we're landing (silo 41).  But now I'm wondering if that was an FFe just for OTA 10 or also for the xenial side of things.  Do you know anything about that?  Should I file a normal FFe for geonames and indicator-session in that silo?
<Laney> mterry: I have no idea what an FFe for OTA even means
<mterry> Laney: just that OTAs have their own FF.  And we're landing the silo after that (for the OTA timeframe)
<mterry> Laney: ok, will file proper xenial FFe once LP stops giving me timeouts
<Laney> mterry: okay, nothing to do with the ubuntu release team I don't think
<mterry> Laney: no, not the OTA side.  I just didn't know if Saviq also cleared things on your side.  Sounds like no
<Laney> Don't know, what's the bug?
<Laney> see if an ubuntu-release member responded on there
<mterry> Laney: I don't have the ffe bug yet, LP is being a punk
<mterry> Laney: I don't think the OTA FFe went through a bug
<mterry> so I'm going to file a new one for the xenial stuff
<oSoMoN> morphis, do you have a nexus 4 on which you could test that, by any chance?
<Laney> okay, if there was a normal one then there would be a bug to look at
<Laney> so if not then I guess assume no
<dobey> !devices | Bluewolf
<ubot5> Bluewolf: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Bluewolf> dobey: Yeah I've already read through it. Though my understanding is somewhat limited.
<mterry> Laney: well I don't know if there was an original bug or not, I'm just guessing not, since you don't now anything about it (Saviq is on vacation)
<morphis> oSoMoN: yes, but not much time right now
<morphis> oSoMoN: so this doesn't occur on other devices?
<faenil> bregma: ping about Libertine on laptop
<oSoMoN> morphis, not on any of the device I have handy (MX4, E4.5, nexus7, M10)
<morphis> oSoMoN: nexus7 uses the same code base as nexus 4
<oSoMoN> morphis, there’s no urgency, but if you can take a look later this week that’d be much appreciated
<bregma> faenil, yes?
<oSoMoN> morphis, let me test again on that device
<faenil> bregma: followed your instructions but 1) scope is empty, 2) I don't know what libertine is expecting as "installed apps", 3) looking for apps always returns no result
<faenil> "You can use the Libertine App to install and remove applications"
<bregma> faenil, you mean the app search function in the Libertine app itself returns no results?
<bregma> the Libertine scope will be empty until you create a container and install apps into it
<faenil> I created a container, but I don't see how I can install apps
<faenil> supposedly the "+" button would show me apps I can install
<morphis> oSoMoN: but could be that one of the new things developed for the camera stuff wasn't really tested on mako
<bregma> faenil, the '+' button on the 'My Containers' page will add another container, but if you sdwipe a container entry left it should reveal a pencilish icon that should bring you to a 'Classic Apps' page, where the '+' icons lets you install apps
<faenil> bregma: there's no way to select the container, I just get the "Classic Apps" page
<faenil> and using the + there doesn't return anything
<faenil> install apps is emtpy
<faenil> empty, even
<bregma> huh, weird
<oSoMoN> morphis, ha, I got the crash on nexus 7 too, I’ll investigate from there
<morphis> oSoMoN: good
<bregma> faenil, the gear menu on 'Classic Apps' should also let you get to the 'My Containers' screen
<faenil> bregma: no, the gear menu says "Please enter the exact package name of the app to install:"
<faenil> ah yes on the Classic Apps, yes
<faenil> bregma: should I change something in the container?
<bregma> faenil, we need design review of this app for a reason
<faenil> bregma: yeah but there's no point if it does not work :D
<bregma> faenil, no change in the container, I'm just trying to see if other navigation is messed up for you
<faenil> ah ok ;)
<bregma> if you can get the the 'Install Apps' page, you should see the magnigying glass icon that you use to search for packages
<bregma> faenil, you were on the 'Install Apps' page when the gear menu told you to enter the exact name of the app to install
<faenil> bregma: yep
<bregma> faenil, which you could also do to install a test app, like 'gedit' or 'kpat'
<faenil> bregma: if I click +, I get an empty Install Apps page
<faenil> if I search for "gedit" , I get "no results"
<bregma> faenil, right, no search results shown
<bregma> I get a pagefull of search results for 'gedit'
<faenil> I would expect Install Apps to show all the apps, or at least some info...that I can then filter using search
<faenil> bregma: there's clearly a problem here
<bregma> hmm, several pages, but no scrollbars:  that may be a bug
<bregma> faenil, yeah, it sounds like there's a problem if it finding no results
<charles> mardy, ted's correct, it just fell by the wayside
<bregma> ChrisTownsend, any ideas ^^^ ?
<ChrisTownsend> What kind of container is it?  LXC or chroot?
<faenil> and the libertine log has no info at all
<charles> mardy, I'm not sure that there's been much action on dbus-test-runner since then, so it might be relatively easy to resync with trunk and test. If you have a need for this and want to expedite by branching and taking up the slack on this I'd be quite happy about it :)
<mterry> Laney: filed bug 1557557, would appreciate a look if you have time
<ubot5> bug 1557557 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "[FFe] geonames & indicator-session (silo 41)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557557
<oSoMoN> morphis, where can I get debug symbols for /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libcamera.so.1 ?
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: What distro is the laptop using?  Did you create the container via the gui?
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: xenial, yes container using UI
<morphis> oSoMoN: from the libmedia/libhybris-dbgsym package
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Ok, then the most likely issue is that the container is not starting, so you don't get any search results.  LXC is very, uh, finicky.
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Have you applied xenial updates recently?
<dobey> pstolowski, mzanetti: so maybe store is blank because of current network issues
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: yes, yesterday
<faenil> when I installed libertine
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: And did you reboot?
<faenil> yes
<mzanetti> dobey, yeah, everything seems to fail atm
<dobey> indeed
<faenil> although this is the team laptop and has got a bunch of silos on it, so I wouldn't be surprised if something else broke the thing
<pstolowski> dobey, i saw it too last week, but was on old image. flashed today but no change
<faenil> I've just noticed it also has the ppa overlay :|
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Hmm, ok.  Then let's try to see if the container does indeed start.  From the command line, do a "libertine-container-manager list"
<charles> is irc.canonical.com down for everyone or just me?
<mardy> charles: ok, I'll see if I find some time :-)
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Then give me the name of the container and then I'll give you a command to run.
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: update returns "Container failed to start"
<pstolowski> dobey, hmm, right, doesn't work even on the phone now
<faenil> feel free to hand out commands
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Ok, so it is failing to start, now to try to figure out why with the cryptic LXC output.   Once you give me the container name, I'll give the command.
<faenil> ok
<faenil> xenial is the name
 * bregma shakes a fist at LXC
<faenil> but you can also give me parametric commands :P
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: lxc-start -n xenial -P ~/.cache/libertine-container --logfile start_xenial.out --logpriority DEBUG
<faenil> ok
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Then pastebin the output in that file.
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: +1000000
<faenil> lxc-start --> "executing /sbin/init with no configuration file may crash the host
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: ^
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Umm, that doesn't seem right.   Could you do a ls -la ~/.cache/libertine-container ?
<faenil> there's no libertine container
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Well, that certainly explains why it won't start:)  But why did it fail?   Let's try this.
<faenil> :)
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Do "libertine-container-manager create -i libertine-test -n "Libertine Test" -t lxc -d xenial"
<faenil> ok
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: it was instantaneous, and still no folder
<oSoMoN> morphis, I’m getting a backtrace that looks like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15392198/ , how do I get symbols for frame 0 ?
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: But no output like a failure stack trace?
<faenil> nope
<ChrisTownsend> :-(
 * ChrisTownsend Thinks
<bregma> curiouser and curiouser
<morphis> oSoMoN: that is then on the android side
<faenil> does it use lxc client?
<faenil> because "lxc: command not found"
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: No, it uses the python3-lxc library.
<faenil> ok
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Could you give the output of apt-cache policy libertine?
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: And dpkg -l | grep libertine
<faenil> coming from xenial archive
<faenil> 02 March
<faenil> 0.99
<oSoMoN> morphis, ok, can you point me at instructions on how to investigate further? I’m afraid I’ve never done that before, so I will need a bit of help
<morphis> oSoMoN: searching them right now
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Ok, sounds right.
<faenil> python module is installed
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: It didn't ask you for a password in the create command?
<faenil> yes it did
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Ok
<morphis> oSoMoN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Core/UbuntuDebugAndroid
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Could you run the command again and see what "echo $?" is?
<morphis> oSoMoN: the only downside is that you have to build the device tarball yourself to get the debugging symbols
<faenil> it says that the id is already used, and returns 1
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, morphis, I think I've missed some of this conversarion
<chrisccoulson> **conversation
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Oh, right, do a libertine-container-manager destroy -i libertine-test and then run the create command again.
<ChrisTownsend> And see what the return value of create is.
<faenil> 0
<faenil> sorry :p
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, I’ve managed to reproduce the crash on nexus7, the backtrace looks like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15392198/
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Well, I'm certainly at a loss at the moment.
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, yeah, I'm pretty sure that trace is "android_camera_get_device_info doesn't exist on the android side"
<bregma> maybe try it with --verbose?
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: strace reports that it's trying to mkdir libertine-container/libertine-test
<faenil> but that fails
<faenil> because libertine-container does not exist
<morphis> oSoMoN: can you check the device tarball version you're on?
<faenil> so, that should definitely be caught as error
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Hmm, right, I thought I did makedirs, but you found a bug.
<oSoMoN> morphis, system settings say "device image part: 20160315"
<morphis> oSoMoN: also android_camera_get_device_info is there for quite some time
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: \o/ what do I get? :)
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: But I would think some python backtrace would show up due to mkdir erroring out?
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: A gold star!
<bregma> faenil, the respect and admiration of your peers
<oSoMoN> morphis, and "device build description: aosp_flo-userdebug 4.4.2 KOT49H 20160307-0742-0ubuntu3~overlay1 test-keys"
<faenil> bregma: that's great! :)
<morphis> oSoMoN: as it should
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: If you create ~/.cache/libertine-container, does it work?
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Actually, the python3-lxc library is supposed to (and used to) create that directory.
<dobey> 2016-03-15 11:11:46,454 - WARNING - file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Web/UbuntuWebView02.qml:226:17: QML AbstractButton: Mixing of Ubuntu.Components module versions 1.3 and 1.2 detected!
<dobey> hmm, that's not nice
<oSoMoN> morphis, that wiki page you pointed me to says "If you have a local setup of our CyanogenMod based phablet builds…", but it doesn’t say what to do if I don’t :)
<morphis> oSoMoN: yeah, I think that is the point then where I should better look into this
<morphis> oSoMoN: however against which hybris version is oxide compiled currently?
<oSoMoN> let me check
<morphis> the camera ABI broke with the changes chrisccoulson did recently
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: sorry was afk, I was about to try creating the folder
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: No worries
<bregma> faenil, is $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR set in your environment?
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: yeah it's downloading the img now
<bregma> I've encountered odd troubles in LXC when that's not set
<oSoMoN> morphis, oxide 1.12.7-0ubuntu0.15.04.1~overlay1 was built againt libhybris 0.1.0+git20151016+6d424c9-0ubuntu6~overlay1 according to https://launchpadlibrarian.net/242318000/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.oxide-qt_1.12.7-0ubuntu0.15.04.1~overlay1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Ok, great.  Then once that's done, you can use it from the gui, or destroy and create a new one, or whatever you'd like to do.  But yeah, as bregma pointed out, see if $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is set.
<morphis> oSoMoN: wow, that is old
<morphis> oSoMoN: so we really need a rebuild
<faenil> Downloading rootfs without progress :(
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Blame lxc for that:)
<oSoMoN> morphis, wait, how old? that’s the version that is in the overlay PPA
<oSoMoN> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6055919/+listing-archive-extra
<morphis> ah sorry
<morphis> the 2015 in it confused me
<morphis> but that is just where we sync with upstream last time
<morphis> oSoMoN: anything interesting on logcat output?
<morphis> oSoMoN: btw. https://git.launchpad.net/~libhybris-maintainers/libhybris/+git/libhybris/log/compat/camera are the recent changes to the camera tree
<oSoMoN> morphis, how do I get logcat output? adb logcat says "/bin/bash: line 0: exec: logcat: not found"
<morphis> oSoMoN: and btw.
<morphis> #0  0x00000000 in ?? ()
<morphis> #1  0xad081432 in android_camera_get_device_info (n1=0, n2=0x9acefaac, n3=<optimized out>) at camera.c:34
<morphis> that doesn't necessary say the function libhybris calls is not there on the other side
<morphis> oSoMoN: adb shell /system/bin/logcat
<oSoMoN> morphis, nothing in logcat
<morphis> nothing obvious or nothing as in empty?
<oSoMoN> morphis, nothing as in empty
<morphis> oSoMoN: then run logcat with sudo
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: bregma failed to start container, after it downloaded/unpacked the rootfs and tried starting it
<faenil> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is /run/user/1000
<oSoMoN> morphis, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15392457/ , nothing appears to stand out
<morphis> oSoMoN: yeah
<morphis> oSoMoN: I will have a look
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> morphis, mind if I assign the bug to you? I added a libhybris task to it
<oSoMoN> (you can assign back to me once the issue is identified)
<morphis> oSoMoN: assign the libhybris aprt to me
<oSoMoN> ok
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Ok, then we need to do "lxc-start -n libertine-test -P ~/.cache/libertine-container --logfile start_xenial.out --logpriority DEBUG"
<faenil> ah right :)
<faenil> failed initializing cgroup support
<faenil> no systemd controller mountpoint found
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Hmm, well, try a reboot of the system and try it again.  If it fails again, then we should probably enter an LXC bug.
<faenil> let me log in to unity7 so I can have terminal..
<faenil> ok
<faenil> pastebin.ubuntu.com/15392500 ChrisTownsend
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: That was after a reboot, right?
<faenil> no
<faenil> I'm rebooting now
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Ok
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: same errors I believe
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Ok, well, the only thing is to enter a bug report against the lxc package and provide that log.
<faenil> ok
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: But in the meantime, you can create a chroot container by hand and then use the gui to manage it.
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: libertine-container-manager create -i xenial-chroot -n "Xenial Chroot" -t chroot -d xenial
<faenil> ok
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: I understand you will be working on a design review of Libertine, right?
<faenil> I'm setting up the laptop, not sure who's assigned to the review, I'm a developer not a designer ;)
<faenil> although I work in the Design Team :)
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Ah, lol, ok
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: I tried to hint that you could go on with cmdline, but I didn't want to sound rude :D
<faenil> (although I'm not familiar with lxc and lxd :P)
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: lol, got it now:)
<faenil> :)
<faenil> I will leave a generic description message, someone with more insight in lxc will fix it, I hope :)
<faenil> bug title* I meant
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Please give me the bug number after you file it and I'll subscribe to it.
<faenil> ofc
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Thanks
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1557607
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1557607 in lxc (Ubuntu) "Xenial container fails to start" [Undecided,New]
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Thanks again
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: np! no module "libertine.ChrootContainer"
<faenil> does it need some kind of plugin package?
<faenil> I guess
<faenil> ah ok found it
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Oh, right, that is not pulled in automatically.  install python3-libertine-chroot
<faenil> yep done
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: lol, ok
<faenil> xenial-root is already used...mm it shouldn't really reserve IDs if the creation fails :)
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Yes, something on my plate to fix:)
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: and if I try to destroy it now it says that it cannot find rootfs folder so it fails
 * faenil pulls out the whip :D
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Oh, for goodness sakes
 * lotuspsychje runs n hide
<faenil> and the create command now fails saying that I'm passing 4 params and it should be 1-3
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: You can manually edit ~/.local/share/libertine/ContainersConfig.json and remove that entry.
<faenil> ok
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: UGH!  Yes, bregma just fixed that yesterday, but it's not in the archive yet.
<ChrisTownsend> Serious fail!
<faenil> yay :D
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: How about we do this...you can add the libertine devel PPA and I'll kick off a build that fixes that issue, then you can upgrade.
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: ppa:libertine-team/devel
 * ChrisTownsend Curses broken software
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: we're not in a rush, are we?
<faenil> I don't know hehe
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: I'm not sure either.
<faenil> I mean, I don't know if anyone will be reviewing it today anyway :D
<faenil> but yeah let's do this
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: I doubt anyone will get to it today.
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: I kicked off a new build in that PPA.
<faenil> ok
<ahayzen> Hi, in unity8 is there a way to disconnect from a network without turning off the WiFi as in unity7?
<ahayzen> My scenario is i'm signed up to the local bus WiFi, but i was in a car trying todo navigation (so need the WiFi on to get the best location positioning), while driving around the device kept connecting to the bus which you then need to sign into and obviously as the bus drove away it'd then disconnect again.
<dobey> ahayzen: you can go into wifi settings and forget the network i guess
<ahayzen> dobey, but i don't want to forget the network
<ahayzen> when i'm on the bus i want to be able to connect
<ahayzen> really there should be a "connect automatically" option like unity7
<dobey> well, you will be able to connect on the bus
<ahayzen> but i'd have to readd the WiFi connection
<dobey> yes
<ahayzen> and for eduroam that is a big task to readd it every time i happen to be on campus
<dobey> i'm giving you a workaround
<ahayzen> yeah i understand that, but there should be an option for "connect automatically"
<dobey> i'm not suggesting yo do it for every thing
<ahayzen> as my device keeps trying to connect to eduroam/buses all around the city when i don't want it to, which is incredibly annoying and prevents apps working :-/
 * ahayzen searches for an existing bus
<ahayzen> *bug
<Prasad123> Any update on the Sony xperia Z1 ubuntu touch image?
<mariogrip> mhall119: got the new fairphone today
<mariogrip> flashing now, finger crossed
<davmor2> mariogrip: nice :)
<mariogrip> :)
<dobey> ahayzen: anyway, the comparison you're making isn't quite right. it's not unity8 v unity7. it's indicator-network v nm-applet
<ahayzen> or system settings vs gnome system settings
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: tried installing gedit, info still says "Package version: none" "Install status: installing"
<faenil> also tried installing firefox, in that case they're both empty
<faenil> and title of the page says "Information for the underfined package"
<faenil> libertine log only has an error "connection to Mir failed"
<faenil> (the usual one that you get when you don't have a --desktop_file_hint defined"
<faenil> )
<dobey> oSoMoN: around? any ideas aobut these warnings? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15393419/
<oSoMoN> dobey, uh oh, that looks suspicious, in which context are you getting those warnings? browser, or another app?
<dobey> oSoMoN: in pay-ui
<oSoMoN> dobey, is pay-ui importing Ubuntu.Components 1.2 ?
<dobey> and not even yet at a point where the web view is being shown to the user. just the qml loading it i guess
<dobey> oSoMoN: no, it's importing Ubuntu.Components 1.1
<oSoMoN> dobey, then the easy answer is: it should be upgraded to 1.3
<oSoMoN> mixing import versions is not well supported
<dobey> oSoMoN: and Ubuntu.Web 0.2
<oSoMoN> and UbuntuWebView imports version 1.3
<oSoMoN> dobey, I guess pay-ui should be added to bug #1508363
<ubot5> bug 1508363 in Canonical System Image "Coordinated migration to UITK 1.3" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508363
<faenil> mzanetti: Media Player text in Sound indicator is almost invisible on latest rc-prpoposed, known?
<dobey> oSoMoN: hmm, that didn't seem to get rid of most of the warnings; and doesn't help with the issues i'm trying to debug :(
<mzanetti> faenil, hmm, not really
<mzanetti> faenil please add it to the bug report
<faenil> mzanetti: also unreadable text in the notifications, but that's known I believe
<mzanetti> faenil, this is our list of known issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1554616
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554616 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Shell and dash visual issues with new UITK and palette" [Critical,In progress]
<faenil> yep
<mzanetti> faenil, please add things you see but are not in there
<faenil> ok
<ahayzen> oh wow a progress bar while reflashing now :-)
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: That error is for the chroot container you created?  You may be trying to install packages on the default LXC container which is going to fail due to the LXC not starting.
<faenil> Chroot,yes
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: In the "Classic Apps" page, what is the name next to "Classic Apps" ?
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: I'm surprised about chroot failing like that.
<faenil> xenial-chroot :P
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: lol, I typed that out before I saw your answer
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Well, let's try it by hand again.
<faenil> :)
 * faenil has 10mins left
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: libertine-container-manager remove-package -i xenial-chroot -p gedit
<ChrisTownsend> Then libertine-container-manager install-package id xenial-chroot -p gedit
<faenil> "dpkg was interrupted, you must run dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem
<faenil> that's when I uninstall
<faenil> after I run that and try again
<faenil> I get "gedit is not installed
<faenil> "
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: I've no idea what's going.  You are hitting things I've never seen before.
<faenil> and the UI is now empty as well
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Ok, it's been removed from the json file.  Try installing by cmd line.
<faenil> if I install again
<faenil> I get same dpkg error
<seb128> faenil, try to sudo apt-get -f install
<faenil> seb128: didn't help
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Do this:
<seb128> what's the error exactly?
<faenil> seb128: I posted above
<faenil> there's no error while running -f install
<ChrisTownsend> libertine-container-manager exec -i xenial-chroot -c "apt-get install -f"
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: ok, in the chroot, right
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: It's an issue inside the Libertine chroot:)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, k, I see you are on it so I'm letting it in your hands ;-)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: lol, ok
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: same error, now I'm running configure -a inside the chroot
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: WTF happenend??????
<faenil> and it did a lot of stuff but failed with libgtk-3-common
<faenil> 3 ligtk package failures
<faenil> and 1 humanity-icon-theme
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Try this: libertine-container-manager update -i xenial-chroot
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Maybe the apt cache needs refreshed.
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: after --configure -a I'm now running apt-get install -f and it's asking to install mono
<faenil> I said ok
<faenil> now gedit is installing
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Ok, I'm not sure how it got into that state.
<faenil> should be quite easy to reproduce, I didn't do anything special, just created the chroot and asked UI to install gedit
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: And I don't know why the gui failed so miserably.  Sounds like qtmir rejected something in libertine which botched the whole thing.
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: But I've never seen libertine get rejected, so I'm at a loss.
<faenil> now I'm tapping Open on gedit in the legacy apps scope
<faenil> nothing happens
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Do have that special silo added that has the updated qtmir and ubuntu-app-lauch that works with libertine-scope?
<faenil> I have silo58
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Ok.  The maybe ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-gedit_blah.log might hold a clue.
<faenil> got to go, let's see tomorrow o/
<faenil> cya people :)
<faenil> and thanks for the support
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Okay, good night
<TJ-> are there any reliable detailed tech specs for the (newish) Meizu Pro 5 ?
<dobey> i suppose whatever is published on Meizu's site?
<dobey> http://www.meizu.com/en/products/pro5/spec.html
<TJ-> unfortunately its not specific. It appears that although the device claims LTE support, it in fact doesn't support LTE 800/900Mhz bands, which means it won't work as expected on some cell networks; e.g. O2 and Vodafone in the U.K.
<dobey> well, call meizu and ask for more specifics i guess? we just make software over here. they make the hardware :)
<mterry> Laney: hey you still working?
 * mterry forgets your hours
<mterry> Laney: we'd like to land silo 41 soon if we can, which needs FFe bug 1557557 approval
<ubot5> bug 1557557 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "[FFe] geonames & indicator-session (silo 41)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557557
<mimecar> hi
<mterry> kenvandine: where did you end up with geonames in your silo?  did you get it to build?
<mterry> kenvandine: we may try to release silo 41 today
<kenvandine> i did
<kenvandine> mterry, but if you are ready to release today, go for it
<kenvandine> i'm waiting for the vpn silo to go through QA still, which we want to land first
<popey> mariogrip: hey, how well is the 5.1 branch working on OPO? :)
<mariogrip> popey: it getting there, soon ready for release
<popey> \o/
<popey> Looking forward to that
<mariogrip> :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-16
<Mirv> tsdgeos: did you get to testing 005? autopkgtests were running through the night (but needed manual probing in the morning to continue), seem ok so far
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yes, i commented on the bug
<Mirv> oh
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks! I've good e-mail bug filtering but it doesn't help if I mentally ignore it somehow.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i had the fix for qmltestrunner.PreviewView::test_title yesterday but failed to push it ^_^
<mzanetti> heh :)
<faenil> Saviq: the non-selected indicators are almost invisible when the panel is open...is that intended?
<Laney> hey mterry, looks like stgraber took care of that for you now
<TheRealJohnGalt> On my ubuntu touch installation (15.04), I'm running into the following error while trying to run an app (hangups). I don't believe this is an app issue however: https://i.imgur.com/b2RgYJv.png
<TheRealJohnGalt> Is there a different python package I should be installing, or a config I should edit to properly load the lib?
<lotuspsychje> TheRealJohnGalt: maybe file a new bug? the bug link is in the topic
<popey> TheRealJohnGalt: you shouldn't have to insatll python at all
<popey> TheRealJohnGalt: it should be inside the application
<TheRealJohnGalt> hm, okay
<popey> TheRealJohnGalt: I just told the developer
<TheRealJohnGalt> oh wow, ty popey.
<popey> np
<oSoMoN> hey all, I updated my phone to the latest rc-proposed earlier this morning, and dekko wasn’t there any longer, and I’d swear I didn’t uninstall it myself. known issue?
<TheRealJohnGalt> oSoMoN: I just upgraded rc-proposed and had to reinstall it from the app store.
<popey> oSoMoN: it was mistakenly added to the image
<TheRealJohnGalt> ah.
<oSoMoN> popey, but that shouldn’t uninstall a version that was manually installed it the past, right?
<popey> oh, I'd hope not.
<DanChapman> oh! so Dekko's getting removed for everyone on rc-proposed. Surely that's a bug
<popey> Yes, that would be a bug
 * popey checks his phone
<popey> Yes, it's gone from mine.
<popey> paging sil2100
<sil2100> Oh oh
<popey> "click-list | grep dekko" returns nothing
<sil2100> Ok, so we have a bug - I removed it from the rootfs since it got added there by 'mistake' but that shouldn't uninstall all the manually installed ones
<popey> what would _do_ that!?
<oSoMoN> that’s a nasty bug
<sil2100> Very nasty
<sil2100> hmmm
<popey> I'll file it now.
<sil2100> We need to have a bug for that srsly
<sil2100> popey: thanks
<sil2100> eh, sorry about that, I had no idea something like that would happen, not sure WHY it would happen
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1558032
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1558032 in Canonical System Image "Manually installed apps removed by new system image" [Undecided,New]
<popey> that should probably have a relatively high priority :)
<mcphail> I've had this happen with the terminal app, when falshing different channels
<popey> oooh!
<sil2100> ;/
<mcphail> Thought it was a "feature" ;)
<sil2100> mcphail: ;p
<popey> 1984
<ogra_> just sell it as a feature "we care about your diskspace" :)
<popey> we don't care about your bandwidth
<ogra_> bandwith is cheap :P
<popey> Yours might be :)
<aarib> can you tell what devices are supported by ubuntu touch?
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<aarib> what exactly does emulator arm and emulator x86 mean
<popey> the emulator is basically qemu (software) for running ubuntu touch on your desktop in a window
<popey> armhf means it emulates an arm cpu (so slow)
<popey> and x86 means it emulates an intel/amd cpu (so slightly less slow)
<aarib> ok
<aarib> thank you
<krijn_> When will the rc-proposed channel be based on xenial? (like the devel-proposed right now?)
<popey> krijn_: good question! some time after 16.04 is released I imagine
<krijn_> I supposed so, but you never know ;)
 * ogra_ guesses rather around the 16.10 timeframe
<popey> will that be when we switch to snappy too?
<davmor2> krijn_: iirc the plan is to get xenial out and upgrade depending on the amount of work and timing the ota after release or ota after that. but mostly will be played by ear after xenial is released.
<ogra_> popey, for sure we'll be switching to the snappy packaging format by then ... wether the system will already be snappy i dont know (porting everything to systemd etc)
<ogra_> with the next big iteration i think that click packages will definitely die
<krijn_> the annoying thing is that it doens't seem to be possible to run things like play.spotify.com or google docs in the mobile browser
<krijn_> Ubuntu Phone would be very useful if I could run stuff like that. Now it constantly thinks - also when using the browser full screen - that we're dealing with a mobile browser, so editing in google docs is not possible (anymore, it used to be possible) now it wants you to download the android app
<krijn_> so, I was looking for a way to change the user agent, so I could fool those web apps.
<ogra_> use the webapp-container then
<ogra_> it is pretty easy to mangle the UA with it
<krijn_> okI tried that, but it says there's no screen defined
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> on the phone ?
 * ahayzen wonders if there are plans to be able to switch the UA from within the webbrowser itself
<krijn_> jup, on the phone
<ogra_> krijn_, where do you see that ? in the log of your click package ?
<krijn_> it works on my computer though
<krijn_> wait, I just switched it off ;)
<ogra_> the click package should care for all this .... (or rather the ubuntu-app-launcher that execs the line from the .desktop file where you define the UA as option to the webapp container binary)
<krijn_> I get: UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed. Check that a Mir server is running, and the correct socket is being used and is accessible. The shell may have rejected the incoming connection, so check its log file Aborted (core dumped)
<krijn_> By the way, I'm not a devver, just trying to search for ways to make Ubuntu phone more useful for everyday use without too many hassles
<ogra_> krijn_, and wheer do you get that ? is that in the log of your click app ?
<krijn_> text obviously from the terminal n the phone
<ogra_> ah, that doesnt work
<krijn_> ah, i was looking for a way around it already
<krijn_> so i can stop searching apparently
<ogra_> (well, it does ... there is some way to exec the app launcher manually so you get the right env set up ... but i forgot how)
<ogra_> but rolling a click package is trivial for that
<ogra_> (you need three text files and an icon in a dir ... then run "click build" inside that dir )
<krijn_> but webapp-container https://play.spotify.com on the normal cli works like a charm
<ogra_> on the phone ?
<krijn_> no, on ubuntu desktop
<ogra_> yeah, totally different setup
<krijn_> butwait, now there are 2 things mixing up
<ogra_> phone systemsd need to be way more restrictive
<ogra_> *systems
<ogra_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/webapp-generator/
<ogra_> try this
<krijn_> thanks, i was just working through it ;)
<krijn_> hmmm. unfortunately it doesn't work so simple
<krijn_> like: spotify is in a container and if you want to login, it opens a web browser in which spotify has already logged in ,but because the app is sanboxed, it doesn't know.. anyway, this doesnt work unfortunately. Unless.. i can change the user agent from within the click-file
<ogra_> thats a limitation of that webtool you used to create the package
<ogra_> you can define proper pattern matching so that the pw request is inside the container
<ogra_> but i think the web tool doesnt allow that
<krijn_> I suppose thats something in the Desktop Entry part or apparmor?
<ogra_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/web/ubuntu-webapps-guide/ ... see the "--webappUrlPatterns" option ... the generator only puts the website there by default ...
<ogra_> but youz would want the password site there too
<krijn_> jup
<krijn_> and a different ua
<krijn_> anyway, at work now ;) Although it s a bit part of my job finding out how things work.. I m not supposed to write apps during work hours :p
<ogra_> create three files like:
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15401328/
<ogra_> and put an icon.png next to them ...
<ogra_> then just run "click build" in that dir
<krijn_> hm... that is almost the same to what the online app builds
<ogra_> krijn_, except that you can edit the webapp-container commandline in the .desktop file freely now
<ogra_> (to add UA override and patterns)
<krijn_> ah, ic :) well, next search: ua override and patterns ;)
<davidcalle> krijn_: one thing that's not in the doc yet is the "--enable-media-hub-audio" option which will allow your webapp to play music even if it's not in the foregound
<krijn_> THAT is good news! :)
<krijn_> anyway, i should dive into this tonight or so :)
<davidcalle> krijn_: that will be added to the online generator with other options in the near future. In any case, have fun :)
<krijn_> thank you davidcalle and ogra_
<robin-hero> hey all
<robin-hero> where can I find the crash log on my device?
<dobey> there isn't a "crash log" exactly. crashes tend to dump output to /var/crash which whoopsie uploads though. you can go to the privacy settings in system-settings and it has a link to all the crashes your phone has uploaded
<robin-hero> dobey, thanks, i'm looking for the Here maps crash log
<popey> there's also ~/.cache/upstart where many applications spit out logs robin-hero
<faenil> devel
<faenil> oops :)
<dobey> oSoMoN: is there a way to clear the Ubuntu.Web Webview widget, so that it's blank and loadProgress is reset?
<krijn_> so, it turns out that when building web apps and assiging different user agent strings, you can do a lot more :)(
<krijn_> unfortunately it turned out Spotify still silently uses flash somewhere... :(
<krijn_> google drive works like a charm
<dobey> yeah, amazon music uses flash too i think :-/
<krijn_> I thought Spotify web stopped using it a while ago...
<krijn_> the annoying thing is when you use convergence and a bt keyboard, the on screen keyboard pops up on the phone (not a big deal) and the spell correction starts to kick in, things don't work so smooth anymore
<krijn_> after turning it off, google docs works really well on a Nexus 4, pretty amazed
<krijn_> and the --enable-media-hub-audio works good as well
<oSoMoN> dobey, set url to "about:blank" ?
<dobey> oSoMoN: how can i do that when pushing the back button on a pagestack? also, doing that doesn't reset loadProgress to 0, which is also what i want to happen
<dobey> oSoMoN: basically what i want, is to reset all the state of the widget
<dobey> i guess there's no way to do that though?
<oSoMoN> dobey, no, but why do you need loadProgress to be 0 ?
<oSoMoN> dobey, if you’re displaying some sort of progress bar, you could make it conditionally visible on the "loading" property
<dobey> because using the loading property doesn't seem to work right, so i changed it to use "loadProgress != 100"
<dobey> but the main issue is that the previously loaded page is still shwogn
<dobey> shown
<dobey> oSoMoN: this is pay-ui btw, not a webapp
<dobey> so trying to avoid having the "add a card" page being shown immediately before the paypal page, when certain actions are taken by the user
<dobey> and vice versa
<oSoMoN> dobey, how about setting the webview’s visible property to false?
<dobey> hmm
<mterry> kenvandine: can you pop into #ubuntu-unity?
<kenvandine> sure
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-17
<rose177> Hey, does anyone know how the ubuntu-touch port for the Oneplus One connects to external display? From everything I've read that phone doesn't support mhl
<rose177> i just want to confirm that it actually can connect because otherwise I don't see the point of the port personally..
<mariogrip> rose177: It cannot connect to html (mhl, slimport)
<mariogrip> but wireless should work
<rose177> but all the news articles were saying these two devices(OPO and z1) would showcase convergence.. ugh. Z1 it is then
<mariogrip> I don't think z1 has html to
<mariogrip> but, it's still a convergence without hdmi
<rose177> it has mhl support, or at least that's what I've read
<mariogrip> you can use wireless
<rose177> but is wireless fast enough to feel like your mouse isn't lagging?
<rose177> i mean have you tried it personally?
<mariogrip> I haven't, but I heard that they said it was nearly no lag
<mariogrip> I have tested miracast with android, and it was no lag there
<mariogrip> so, I think it's the same for ubuntu
<rose177> well.. i'll wait for someone to review it and post a youtube vid.  I am very excited to hear the OPO has convergence though, it is a way more appealing phone(especially when it comes to support for future roms and such)
<mariogrip> Yeah
<mariogrip> ls
<mariogrip> oops
<TheRealJohnGalt> what's the recommended way to disable apparmor on an ubuntu touch install? Or should I just be building without apparmor patches? I believe I'm running into issues running software because of apparmor
<TheRealJohnGalt> Also, I see that the OPO is capable of using cm-13 as base ROM, yet hammerhead still can't. What's the reason for this in the build system when it looks like OPO is still using cm-11 repos?
<MCMic> Is there any hope of having a KDE connect client on ubuntu touch at some point?
<mardy> tvoss: hi! would it be a welcome thing, if I try to put location-service in xenial in sync with 15.04, and thereafter always land them in sync, or if there a specific reason why this cannot/shouldn't happen?
<tvoss> mardy, already in progress
 * mardy hugs tvoss 
<mardy> tvoss: if I can help somehow, please let me know
<tvoss> mardy, testing of https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1104 on current phone is appreciated
<rap> hey is there a way to test the phone in an x86 vm on a pc?
<rap> or do in need to flash
<lotuspsychje> rap: there is an ubuntu touch emulator
<lotuspsychje> rap: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<faenil> bregma: ping, Libertine, I got container running (don't know why, but it runs now...) but trying to launch gedit does nothing
<rap> lotuspsychje: thanks, will give it a spin
<bregma> faenil, check to make sure the packages from Silo 58 are installed, and not superseded by a newer version from the archives (particularly the qtmir-desktop package)
<faenil> ok
<bregma> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-058
<faenil> bregma: yep that's what happened
<bregma> it hard to keep those packages up-to-date with respect to the archive
<bregma> moving target
<bregma> hopefully resolved soon
<faenil> bregma: should I pin those packages? or?
<bregma> faenil, for now that's the easiest way to go
<faenil> ok
<faenil> bregma: and what is the solution that is coming "soon" instead?
<nik90> mpt, kenvandine, Hi, for the new VPN page, what's the rationale for moving the cancel/save to the bottom of the page? It breaks the system pattern of having it at the top. On going into the add vpn page just to take a look, I didn't know how to go back.
<faenil> nik90: well spotted
<faenil> (I haven't tried the VPN thingie yet :) )
<bregma> faenil, those changes need to land in the main code base, then they'll just work out of the box
<bregma> maybe for OTA 11
<faenil> bregma: of course, haha :)
<faenil> ok
<faenil> silly question..
<bregma> some of the changes include a 5000 line diff, which is taking a while to be reviewed
<faenil> hehe
 * bregma is thankful it's not in his inbox
<faenil> bregma: it doesn't seem to be picking up my pin...mmm
<bregma> faenil, what is prompting for your PIN?
<faenil> 500, default
<faenil> the pin-priority
<bregma> oh, OK, I though you meant something was prompting for your password
<bregma> overload ambiguity
<bregma> I pinned mine at 1002, because on the phone the overlay is pinned at 1000 and wanted mine turned up to 11
<faenil> bregma: I did the same, but apt-cache still shows 500
<faenil> Package: *
<faenil> Pin: release o=LP-PPA-ci-train-ppa-service-ubuntu-landing-058-xenial
<faenil> Pin-Priority: 1002
<bregma> faenil, did you rerun apt-cache update?
<faenil> apt-get update you mean
<faenil> (yes)
<jibel> faenil, did you try Pin: release o=LP-PPA-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-058
<jibel> without the -xenial
<faenil> yes
<faenil> but I'll try again...
<jibel> faenil, and without the ubuntu-
<faenil> jibel: confirmed, no change without -xenial, let's see without ubuntu
<faenil> jibel: no xenial and no ubuntu worked, thanks
<faenil> jibel: all the examples online of course don't show this :D
<jibel> faenil, which exmaple?
<popey> nik90: I agree, i thougt I was stuck in the vpn page because there was no back button at the top
<faenil> jibel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<popey> nik90: wanna file a bug?
<nik90> popey, I will create one now
<popey> thanks
<faenil> jibel: but maybe I just misremember the name I used when add-apt-repository'ing the ppa ;)
<faenil> bregma: now "exec: Xmir: not found"
<faenil> in gedit log
<faenil> bregma: gedit working after manually installing xmir
<faenil> (add to instructions?)
<faenil> (or better, dependencies)
<bregma> faenil, xmir should be pulled in by the libertine-tools package (which is a depdendency of libertine)
 * bregma goes to check the depdendency chain
<nik90> popey, faenil: I notice another issue. Deleting a vpn is by swiping left ... instead of the traditional swipe right which the UITK recommends.
<popey> oof
<bregma> faenil, evidently the depndency is not there
<popey> good spot
<faenil> bregma: hehe
<bregma> faenil, technically, Libertine does not depend on XMir, it only needs it to work under Unity 8 (it will work fine under Unity 7 without XMir), we'll need to figure out the proper dependencies
<bregma> mean time, yeah, add to instructions
<faenil> bregma: ok ;)
<faenil> bregma: sometimes apps don't run at all, I have to kill and run again
<faenil> until it eventually runs
<bregma> faenil, I suspect LXC but whatever the cause, it's woth reporting as a bug and attaching logs from ~/.cache/upstart if possible
 * bregma suspects LXC because LXC is suspect
<faenil> lol
<bregma> unless you're using a chroot container, in which case just open a bug
<nik90> popey, faenil: bug 1558531 bug 1558530 bug 1558533
<ubot5> bug 1558531 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Set up VPN page breaks navigation pattern" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558531
<ubot5> bug 1558530 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "VPN is created even if the user force closes the system settings app after opening the setup VPN page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558530
<ubot5> bug 1558533 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Delete VPN does not follow SDK pattern" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1558533
<faenil> bregma: using lxc now, nothing in gedit log when it doesn't run
<bregma> I wonder if it has something to do with multiple application instance?  The bug investigator will find out.
<faenil> bregma: but what log should I report, given that there's no debug in gedit log when it doesn't run?
<bregma> faenil, I would add the unity8.log
<faenil> ok, let's see what that says
<bregma> it's the catch-all for app launch problems
<faenil> nothing special there
<faenil> just app requesting focus
<faenil> bregma: it doesn't matter how long I wait, it works exactly ever other attempt
<faenil> one fail, one success
<bregma> huh
<ahayzen> nik90, do you think you should add ubuntu-ux to some of those bugs ?
<faenil> definitely nik90
<nik90> ahayzen, I don't think so since it breaks already defined UX pattern set by the SDK.
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah, it just depends if this code was built to match the design ...
<nik90> ahayzen, true..alrite I will add them to the reports.
<faenil> bregma: what package do you want me to report the bug to?
<faenil> is there a libertine repo?
<bregma> faenil, https://bugs.launchpad.net/libertine/+filebug
<faenil> ah ok :) thanks
<bregma> if the problem is somewhere else, the bug will get redirected
<faenil> yeah
<nik90> ahayzen, done
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks :-)
<faenil> bregma: after a deeper look, unity8 log actually shows an error, I reported the bug
<faenil> noooooooooo
<faenil> launchpad timed out
<faenil> and the bug report is lost??
<faenil> Timeout Error :O
<faenil> nothing, doesn't let me
<faenil> argh :(
<faenil> long report gone...
 * faenil --> lunch
<seb128> faenil, doing "previous" in the browser usually work...
<seb128> well at least in firefox
<kenvandine> nik90, the design called for a dialog, but our sdk dialogs really don't work well for this type of thing
<kenvandine> so jgdx created a custom dialog that would
<nik90> kenvandine, I would argue that dialogs are also incorrect for this kind of stuff...considering that address-book, clock-app, messaging-app etc (all core-apps) use a new page to create stuff.
<nik90> the SDK dialogs are basically meant to be used for yes/no confirmation...
<kenvandine> agreed
<nik90> creating a VPN with so many options is definitely outside the dialog scope.
<kenvandine> but many of the designs we get for system settings do this
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> they are terrible
<nik90> kenvandine, then there is a contradiction in system-settings app design and other apps design which is not good for the platform.
<kenvandine> nik90, thx for the bug reports!
<kenvandine> jgdx, nik90 filed a few bugs for vpn :)
<nik90> ur welcome :)
<jgdx> nik90, kenvandine, yeah—I saw. Thanks!
<nik90> ah its jgdx..I was looking for the irc nick for jonas to ping him about this issue earlier :)
<kenvandine> nik90, that's ok... i'm a suitable proxy :)
<ahayzen> if it was a dialog would it not have a X and Tick as the actions ?
<ogra_> hmm, so whats the purpose of the new calendar bits in indicator-datetime ?
<nik90> ahayzen, SDK dialogs don't have x and tick ...afaik. Although it would be good to add them.
<nik90> ogra_, I'm hoping that clicking on a date will show the calendar events for that date
<ogra_> tapping a date only makes the number bigger .... are there any features planned ?
<ahayzen> nik90, i was thinking like one of the clock pages used to be... so instead of < for 'back' you use 'X'
<nik90> + just see what day of the week it is
<jgdx> nik90, yeah talk to ken about all my issues :P
<ogra_> yeah
<nik90> ahayzen, ah yes..we did use "X" at one point. But UX decided to remove that pattern.
<ahayzen> yeah, but for a dialog the \/ or X would sortof make sense i guess
<nik90> ogra_, but I see your point...as of now, the calendar bits do nothing useful for OTA-10.
<ogra_> yep
<mardy> tvoss: I'm trying silo 77, it looks like apps which are not authorized to use the location service don't cause a trust store prompt
<jgdx> nik90, did vpn work for you though? Despite the ui
<mardy> tvoss: though I'm not sure whether this is a regression, I need tro try with a vanilla rc image
<mardy> tvoss: FTR, the log says:
<mardy> I0317 15:15:12.724977  3667 skeleton.cpp:110] void com::ubuntu::location::service::Skeleton::handle_create_session_for_criteria(const Ptr&)
<mardy> E0317 15:15:12.730592  3667 skeleton.cpp:180] Error creating session: Client lacks permissions to access the service with the given criteria
<nik90> jgdx, I don't have a vpn to test :/ .. I saw popey post that he is using it with his vpn.
<popey> jgdx: worked for me
<jgdx> popey, good stuff.
<popey> connected to canonical vpn
<popey> nice work!
<nik90> jgdx, https://plus.google.com/+AlanPope/posts/JBifVHc4qHr
<popey> I just copied over the config and went through the fields mirroring the ones on my laptop
<popey> worked first time
<jgdx> that's great news. pete-woods ^
<pete-woods> :D
<pete-woods> popey: word of warning, though, openvpn chews battery without HW acceleration of the TLS bits (which we don't have)
<pete-woods> so don't leave it on all the time
<popey> Interesting!
<popey> pffft! That sounds like a challenge :)
<pete-woods> :D
<nik90> pete-woods, I have noticed similar battery issue with Wifi Hotspot.
<pete-woods> that's for a different reason
<pete-woods> we hold a wakelock when hotspot it enabled
<pete-woods> so the phone will never go into deep sleep
<pete-woods> *is
<nik90> oh ok
<pete-woods> NM / wpa supplicant doesn't have an understanding of our power management model
<nik90> I do think that usb-tether should be relatively better when it is implemented
<pete-woods> so the best we can do is to hold a wakelock in the upper level (the network indicator)
<nik90> hmm
<pete-woods> I guess ideally there should be a way to put the wifi driver into a low power usage mode
<pete-woods> but that's a lot of work, and there really aren't many / any people available to work on it with the right skills
<pete-woods> certainly it's way out of my skillset
<nik90> fair enough..I understand there are other more critical issues to get to.
<ahayzen> maybe there should be a warning or info to tell the user the first time they turn on a hotspot/vpn that it will affect battery life
<faenil> bregma: worked now! \o/ https://bugs.launchpad.net/libertine/+bug/1558588
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1558588 in Libertine "Gedit starts exactly once every two attempts" [Undecided,New]
<faenil> seb128: not really, Previous sends me to "Input a title" page, in Nightly Firefox
<faenil> seb128: but I kept doing "F5 + Send again" until it worked :)
<seb128> faenil, if you put one, is the text lost?
<seb128> k
<seb128> I was going to suggest that a refresh might work
<faenil> :)
<faenil> I went out for lunch, then back, and now it works, so I didn't waste my time :D
<bregma> faenil, is the libertine stuff stable enough to get some design review feedback on the UI?
<faenil> bregma: yeah I think so, the UI can use some love :D
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: I've been working on improving the UI, making more use of popups and getting rid of a few pages that are cumbersome.
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: oki
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: also, should this just be part of the store? why do we have a separate UI for it?
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: Well, I wasn't involved in the initial design of Libertine (bregma was though) and this is what they came up with.  Personally, I wouldn't think managing containers and the such would be something we would want in the store.
<faenil> ChrisTownsend: it looks like something the user shouldn't have to go through...
<bregma> faenil, we do not want legacy X11 applications in the store
<faenil> bregma: just asked John to confirm, from a user pov there should be no difference
<popey> mhall119: it says I should install a bunch of dependncies, I'm on 16.04 amd64 and it can't install mingw32 (which is listed in the apt-get line)
<mhall119> is there a mingw or mingw64?
<mhall119> if not, you may have to install mingw32:i386
<bregma> faenil, apps in the store do not get reviewed, we do not want arbitrary password-stealing X11 apps in the store
<mhall119> I see others that are forced to use :i386
<mhall119> popey: but, make a note of that :)
 * mhall119 thought you were on the repo sync step already
<popey> yeah, i made a note and moved on
<faenil> bregma: how is that different from the Unity7 app store we have toda?
<faenil> today*
<bregma> faenil, we do not have a Unity 7 app store, we have the Software Centre which front-ends the Ubuntu archives, where each and every package has been manually reviewed and approved
<faenil> bregma: correct...
<mhall119> even when we did have a desktop app store, everything was manually reviewed
<mhall119> and it was awful
<faenil> bregma: is it not the plan to use Libertine to package those same apps as snaps?
<bregma> if something gets repackaged as a snap, it doesn't need Libertine any more
<bregma> Liberttine is for those old X11 things that are only still available as debs
<bregma> we plan to make Libertine itself a snap
<faenil> bregma: so, using Libertine, those same apps should be brought to the store, right?
<popey> faenil: they'd be silo'd though, which they never were in unity 7 store
<faenil> popey: correct
<bregma> faenil, things using Libertine and things in the store should be a disjoint set
<faenil> popey: from what I understood from John, this should be transparent to the user and there should only be one store. All the apps are coming from universe, so they're reviewed etc
<faenil> bregma: that's not what I was told
<faenil> as in, that shouldn't be the case from the user POV
<faenil> the user goes to the store, and installs Gedit, which has been reviewed etc because it comes from universe. The user shouldn't have to deal with containers, he should just get gedit working :)
<ogra_> what makes you think things in universe get "reviewed" ? (there is a license review when a package gets its first upload to the archive, thats about it)
<ChrisTownsend> faenil: For gedit to work like that, then it should be made to just work without Libertine.
<bregma> faenil, that sounds like a nice design... it hasn't been communicated to anyone actually doing the work, as far as I know
<faenil> ogra_: that would still be no different from what we have today
<mhall119> ogra_: ubuntu developers still review Universe packages don't they?
<mhall119> they are the gatekeepers
<ogra_> mhall119, usually only on first upload
<mhall119> I assume debian developers have a process too, no?
<ogra_> and often enough not at all simply because they get imported from debian
<bregma> it might be possible for the Ubuntu Store app to find stuff in the archives and use Libertine to install it into its own container, all invisibly to the user, but I haven't yet seen that in the project plans
<bregma> technically, it's doable and I don;t think it would have any additional security problems
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: No, never has something like that ever been communicated to us.
<JohnLea__> bregma; Hyia!
<ogra_> every subsequent upload to the very first one is totally in the hands of the uploader then though
<faenil> bregma: yes, that's what I think is the plan
<mhall119> ogra_: but the uploaded is still someone trusted, isn't it?
<JohnLea__> bregma; re. X apps they need to be in the same store as the other apps.
<mhall119> It's not like I can just start pushing random code directly or indirectly into Ubuntu's archives without it going through someone else
<JohnLea__> bregma; faenil just looping me into the conversation
<ogra_> mhall119, well, it has to be someone from the ubuntu-dev team ... but any package in the snap store definitely gets way more reviewing than a deb in universe
<faenil> :D
<mhall119> JohnLea__: when you say "store" are you speaking of the desktop/phone client or the server?
<bregma> it would have to be the client
<mhall119> ogra_: the snap store gets human reviews?
<JohnLea__> mhall119; I'm speaking about the 'Store' scope that is used by U8 phone, tablet, desktop today
 * mhall119 wonders what happened to the idea of an aggregating store scope that could have multiple sources
<JohnLea__> mhall119; so that from a user POV all the apps they can install are in the same place, can be searched together, etc...
<ogra_> mhall119, the snap store gets automated review that doesnt exist for the archive
<ogra_> mhall119, the only automation that happens for archive packages is the check for installability
<mhall119> ogra_: right, which brings us back around to the initial comment that you don't want X11 apps being uploaded by untrusted parties if they only get automated review
<ogra_> there is no check of the content ... while in the snap store there is
<JohnLea__> mhall119; I don't mind how it's done under the hood, the Store could be adapted to point to another source as well.  That was part of the whole point of scopes, wasn't it ;-)
<bregma> So, to make this really rock we would need to work with whoever it is who maintains the Ubuntu Store app and put a plan in place to integrate deb archive scanning and libertine container installation and pass that by the security and architectural reviews, then schedule it for landing in an appropriate release
<bregma> all doable
<mhall119> JohnLea__: that was my understanding, but it didn't get implemented that way
<bregma> not by me, I'm on vacation right now
<ogra_> mhall119, as long as XMir is a requirement that should be fine
<ogra_> since your X121 will be wrapped then
<ogra_> *X11
 * bregma is waiting for X121 to be released
<ogra_> haha
<mhall119> ogra_: if you're running your desktop on Mir/Unity8 yes, if you're running your desktop on Xorg/Unity7 no
<ogra_> mhall119, well, i guess the security team has some views on that :)
<mhall119> even with Unity8, though, I think all XMir apps will share the same confinement container,so they can still spy on eachother
<mcphail> So, is the plan to have a single "Libertine" app contained in a .click, and all X apps would be able to see and share access to the same files/directories as each other (but remain isolated from other .click apps), or have 1 confinement zone per X app?
<mcphail> because gedit is going to suck if it can't see any files
<faenil> bregma: sorry, didn't know you were on vacation!
<dobey> mhall119: they will be different X servers though, so they can't poke at X atoms and such
<popey> mcphail: it will be able to see ~/.config/gedit/accels !
<bregma> mcphail, Libertine is just a tool for creating and managing the X11 confinement containers, thngs like data sharing involves many more systems
<dobey> anyway, i need to get lunch
<dobey> bregma: and i guess i am that person to talk to (maintainer of store scope)
<bregma> dobey, excellent, at least I have a name
<dobey> anyway, enjoy your vacation
<bregma> I'll try to put together a project plan next week when I get back, if we can get some concrete guidance from design we can point to so we can justify the resources
<bregma> JohnLea__ ^^
<jdstrand> mhall119: re xmir unity8-- I keep hearing different things. last I heard, it was a separate xmir for each
<jdstrand> as for unity7, we do have opinions on that
<jdstrand> and so do others
<bregma> it's a separate XMir instance for each running app
<jdstrand> yeas, there you go
<jdstrand> bregma: thanks
<bregma> that much is not going to change
<jdstrand> cool
<jdstrand> mhall119, JohnLea__: were you discussing X snaps in the context of unity7 or something else?
<bregma> it's possible to have a separate container for each app, but your disk will fill up pretty quickly and if you live where I live, your bandwidth cost will put you in the poor house
<ogra_> unity7 and which store they should come from
<jdstrand> these are all questions that have answers but I'm not sure where
<JohnLea__> mhall119; I was discussing X snaps only in the context of U8 (not in the context of U7)
<mterry> pitti: I'm trying to get all greens on a silo's autopkg tests.  But I'm seeing some weird blockages on amd64 creating nova instances.  Like: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu  -- have you seen that before?
<popey> davidcalle: repo sync finished :)
<davidcalle> popey: Lucky, I guess what I used (not ubports obviously) synced for every existing android version.
<pitti> mterry: yeah, plenty; this is either building a new VM after building the package, or the previous test run tempfailed and it's retrying
<mterry> pitti: ok, so it will go away on it's own it sounds.  Thanks!  Got worried it was borked
<popey> mhall119: got to the make step, but wary of running is because I know I don't have mingw32
<popey> will try mingw-w64 as a test though
<popey> mhall119: build failed after 11 seconds, following that guide - http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408302/
<ogra_> could be worse ... (could have failed after 11h instead)
<popey> I'd be fine with that :)
<popey> my toes are cold
 * genii throws some electrically heated slippers at popey
<blu> hi guys. I just got an aquaris e5 with ubuntu, looks fun. Whats the preferred email app atm?
<ogra_> dekko
<ogra_> (will be shipped by default with the next OTA)
<mhall119> mariogrip: ^^ popey was following your build instructions for the OPO, but it failed because he couldn't install mingw32 on his amd64 host, can you help him find a solution and update the wiki with it?
<blu> orga, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/?q=dekko&op= ?
<mhall119> blu: that's the old desktop app store, not the one for phone
<mariogrip> popey: you don't need mingw32
<blu> is there one for the phone viewable by browsers?
<ogra_> https://uappexplorer.com/app/dekko.dekkoproject
<blu> ah thanks orga
<mhall119> blu: ^^ that one
<popey> mariogrip: ok. the build fails very quickly
<mariogrip> popey: what does it say?
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408302/
 * mhall119 hopes popey is still taking notes of these problems
<popey> what's pastebin if not a note taker ㋛
<mariogrip> popey: did you download all those devices?
<popey> mariogrip: I pasted the exact commands listed at https://wiki2.ubports.com/wiki/Building-ubports-source
<mariogrip> oh ok, then it seems like cm has updated there roomservice scripts
<mariogrip> popey: now it should be fixed, do repo sync again
<mhall119> mariogrip: is there any documentation on how somebody can you the setup you have on wiki2.ubports.com to start working on a new device port?
<mhall119> "can use" not "can you
<mhall119> "
 * mhall119 inserts more coffee to make the brain catch up
 * popey repo syncs
<mariogrip> mhall119: Not on wiki2 yet
<mariogrip> popey: it was missing the kernel from manifest, I'm preparing to move devices to separate manifest
<mariogrip> mhall119: I'm testing the "autoporter" now with oneplus x
<mariogrip> I got the opx delivered today
<popey> nice device, isn't it?
<mariogrip> Yeah, it's beautiful
<popey> so this is why my previous repo sync was so fast, huh? :)
<mariogrip> maybe :)
<mcphail> I'm sure a few of us have spare RaspPis lying around. Would anyone be interested in setting up a distcc network for ARM compiling? Might make phone development a bit quicker...
<mariogrip> oh... ran the "autoporter" on the oneplus x 20 mins ago, this happen "make completed successfully"
<popey> \o/ building
<popey> hah, failed, 26 seconds in
<mariogrip> log?
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408516/
<popey> missing google test package?
<mariogrip> popey: I think you can remove gtest
<mariogrip> I haven't seen that error before
<popey> mariogrip: how do you mean "remove gtest"?
<mariogrip> just remove the external/gtest folder
<popey> ok, thanks
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408646
<mariogrip> humm, it seems to be missing something, give me a minute to check
<mariogrip> popey: install sudo apt-get install gcc-4.9-multilib g++-4.9-multilib
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408706
<popey> mariogrip: that's after installing the 4.9 multilib stuff
<mariogrip> oh sorry, you need 4.8
<mterry> pitti: another autopkg test question.  When I try to restart a couple failures in vivid, I'm seeing "You submitted an invalid request: Package unity8 does not have any test results" -- is that good (there's really no failure after all) or bad (autopkg test is lost)?
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408765
<mariogrip> popey: did you install all this?  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/pKl0bhuW/
<popey> mariogrip: i installed what the page told me to
<popey> :)
 * popey tries again
<popey> hm, it's pulling in more stuff
<popey> thanks mariogrip
<mariogrip> popey: np :)
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408801/ :)
<mariogrip> repo sync
<popey> ok
<popey> better
<mariogrip> :)
<popey> :)
<popey> 53 seconds!
<mariogrip> oh
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408825
<mariogrip> popey: what's in device/oneplus/bacon/init?
<popey> mariogrip: Android.mk and init_bacon.c
<mariogrip> do mmm device/oneplus/bacon/init
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408868
<mariogrip> popey: humm, that's wired
<mariogrip> lol i ment weird
<mariogrip> popey: if you want, i can send the 5.1 images
<popey> That's not the goal :)
<mariogrip> oki :=)
<popey> The goal in me doing this is to prove it can be done.
<popey> If all of our documentation is "wrong" or doesn't "work" then porting will never get popular.
<mariogrip> popey: yeah, true!
<popey> So I approached this as a "newb" just pasting the commands in to see what works and what doesn't
<mariogrip> well, we don't really need libbacon so I may as well remove it
<dobey> the documentation definitely needs some love
<mariogrip> yeah
<mariogrip> mhall119 is going crazy changing his nick
<ogra_> that is what working for canoical does to you ...
<mariogrip> changing nicks on irc :P
<mariogrip> popey: fixed, do repo sync
<mariogrip> welcome back mhall119
<popey> thanks mariogrip
<mhall119> sorry guys :(
<mariogrip> yey, new ubuntu podcast :D
<popey> 45 seconds
<mariogrip> getting closer
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15408983
<mariogrip> popey: remove the TARGET_INIT_VENDOR_LIB := libinit_msm_oppo line from device/oppo/common/BoardConfigCommon.mk
<popey> ok
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15409015
<mariogrip> popey: I have to leave for an hour or two, is it ok if I fix it when im back?
<popey> mariogrip: of course!
<mariogrip> Thanks!
<pitti> mterry: ah, that's bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/auto-package-testing/+bug/1544917
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1544917 in Auto Package Testing "Retry says "does not have any test results" on reported Regressions" [Low,Triaged]
<pitti> mterry: need to refine that check
<taiebot> mm rc-proposed looks like rotating a  full screen video on youtube does not work anymore. Instead of resizing you end up with a half video half white screen.
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> taiebot: works fine here on mako
<taiebot> dobey: I am on mako did you make sure the video is fullscreen?
<dobey> oh now it broke when i rotated back
<taiebot> dobey: do you want me to write a bug report?
<dobey> taiebot: yeah you should
<dobey> also pulling the indicators down "fixes" it
<dobey> oh apparently i somehow magically switched tabs, and the video kept playing
<taiebot> dobey: that always happened switching tab does not close off the video is it a bug i thought that was a feature
<taiebot> #1558792
<taiebot> sorry 1558792
<dobey> i'd say it's a bug; but i personally think the whole tabs interface is not great
<TenLeftFingers> I'm curious about why bug 1377996 isn't getting prioritised for this OTA. Am I the only one having difficulty making/receiving calls because of this issue?
<ubot5> bug 1377996 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "[phone-app] is freezing on active call screen" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377996
<taiebot> When are those beautiful scopes will land ? http://www.meizu.com/en/products/pro5ubuntu/summary.html
<asdfjklsemicolon> I know it's not technically supported, but I'm having some trouble with my Nexus 5 running Ubuntu Touch. I don't think it's charging. I left it plugged in for hours but it stays at 0% and dies with very little use.
<asdfjklsemicolon> I'm using the ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 branch because that's the only one that works well. Haven't tried the proposed version of it but I've tried every other branch.
<asdfjklsemicolon> I've tried googling my problems but I can't seem to find anything.
<taiebot> Is the price right for the meizu pro 5 ubuntu version ? 370 US dollar? or £260 makes it is almost 1/3 cheaper than the android version on amazon
<asdfjklsemicolon> I'm assuming that they're using different internal parts. I doubt that they'll have a fingerprint reader, which will cut down on cost
<asdfjklsemicolon> although not sure about 1/3
<taiebot> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meizu-Exynos-21-16MP-3050mAh-Smartphone/dp/B0188XQEBE/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1458252551&sr=8-5&keywords=meizu+pro5 vs http://www.meizu.com/en/products/pro5ubuntu/summary.html
<asdfjklsemicolon> Yeah I don't doubt you about them being 1/3 the cost, I'm just not sure if cutting out a fingerprint reader will bring it down.
<asdfjklsemicolon> Maybe they're using a cheaper GPU or something.
<taiebot> I do think it is exactly the same product with just ubuntu on it. They might reduce their margins
<taiebot> or i will have to pay the 20% and 10% delivery on it which might bring it back to amazon price
<taiebot> sorry 20% tax
<asdfjklsemicolon> That's if you live in an area with tax.
<asdfjklsemicolon> Maybe import tariffs.
<asdfjklsemicolon> Anybody got any ideas on the battery not charging?
<asdfjklsemicolon> It's a Nexus 5 so I can't take it out and charge it elsewhere.
<taiebot> Are you charging through USB port?
<taiebot> you should not use USB through pc but via the main charger
<asdfjklsemicolon> Yeah I'm going through the main charger
<taiebot> Ok that 's weird
<asdfjklsemicolon> I was able to put it into recovery mode and the screen is staying on longer than it was booted into Ubuntu so I'm assuming that it's charging
<taiebot> what about if it s completely off?
<asdfjklsemicolon> Then the LED indicator blinks red for a couple of minutes and then it turns back on
<asdfjklsemicolon> plugged in the whole time, ofc. If I unplug it, then it stops blinking
<taiebot> mm red blinking indicate it is completely out of juice which is not good
<asdfjklsemicolon> Yeah I'm leaving it on recovery for a little bit hoping that it'll charge enough to at least try the proposed branch. If that doesn't work I might have to go back to Android just due to needing to be able to power the thing.
<taiebot> do leave it on a wall charger for at least 30 min
<asdfjklsemicolon> That's the general plan
<asdfjklsemicolon> I hope that I didn't fry the battery entirely
<taiebot> my nexus 4 is still going strong and has had few battery drain where it took more than 10 min before coming back to life
<asdfjklsemicolon> That's inspiring
<asdfjklsemicolon> Apparently the Ubuntu Meizu Pro 5 will be sold on jd.com, per the Ubuntu blog. They already sell Android versions of it, for 500
<asdfjklsemicolon> USD
<asdfjklsemicolon> Perhaps Canonical is subsidizing it to drive growth?
<asdfjklsemicolon> Do we even know when it's coming out? Or is it just Soon(tm)?
<NwS> asdfjklsemicolon, this month
<NwS> $380
<NwS> $370*
<k1l_> getting cheaper every minute? ;p
<asdfjklsemicolon> NwS, do you have a source on that information?
<NwS> k1l_, :P
<NwS> asdfjklsemicolon, they said so on MWC
<NwS> mid to end this month
<asdfjklsemicolon> They also say that you can pre-order it now, which you can't do.
<NwS> asdfjklsemicolon, you can enter their email list :P
<asdfjklsemicolon> That's not a pre-order though. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't pre-order it because pre-ordering is stupid, but I think that they should at least make it available for pre-order if they say they are going to.
<NwS> Well true
<asdfjklsemicolon> taiebot, I waited the half hour and rebooted. Red blinking LED. I think the battery might be toasted.
<mariogrip> popey: u still here?
<n1cky> mariogrip: struggling to get the nexus 6 to build
<mariogrip> n1cky: where you stuck?
<n1cky> mariogrip: what compiler are you using? I'm on xenial
<mariogrip> im on xenial to
<mariogrip> probably same as you
<n1cky> maybe my repo didn't check out properly
<n1cky> when I source build/envsetup, I don't get a bunch of boards
<n1cky> I get exactly two, but I thought that was expected.
<n1cky> I added device/moto/shamu and such, following the official guide for new ports
<n1cky> but I get an issue building kernel/moto/shamu/kernel/sched/core.c
<n1cky> using the same kernel you linked to a while ago
<n1cky> http://paste.debian.net/416436/
<mariogrip> n1cky: It might be because one of my ubuntu kernel config
<mariogrip> try to revert this and try to build then https://github.com/ubports/android_kernel_moto_shamu/commit/66f64e620873fe401f855fcb398806ffb826813f
<mariogrip> but you need the configs, but you don't need all of them
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-18
<n1cky> mariogrip: https://github.com/ubports/android/pull/4
<n1cky> make sure that's right, though
<n1cky> vendor/motorola or vendor/moto?
<mariogrip> it's vendor moto, i edited it
<n1cky> ok.
<mariogrip> n1cky: we need more developers at our team, do you want to join us?
<n1cky> yeah I'll stick around and help where I can.
<n1cky> :)
<mariogrip> Awesome :) i
<mariogrip> i'll add you to our github group
<n1cky> " You are now a member of UBPorts! " hooray
<mariogrip> :D
<popey> mariogrip: yo
<mariogrip> popey: did you get past the issue?
<popey> no
<popey> I don't actually know what to do at this pointg
<popey> -g
<mariogrip> ok, you need to remove all apk files from vendor
<popey> ok
<mariogrip> but, i'll see if I can fix that globaly
<mariogrip> I don't really want to clone vendor repos due to copyright and stuff
<mariogrip> vendor = blobls
<popey> ya
<mariogrip> popey: It's good that we do this, then I fix stuff like this globally so it get easier to port :)
<popey> I agree
<popey> You need an idiot like me to test this stuff :)
<mariogrip> lol, you're not an idiot! :P
<popey> I do a good impression of one :)
<mariogrip> hehe :)
<popey> so shall I wait to repo sync in a bit?
<popey> or do I need to do something locally?
<mariogrip> popey: better if we wait so I can do it globally so this don't happen to next person that ports :)
<popey> ok
<popey> feel free ping me when I need to do something
<mariogrip> popey: repo sync now
<jabawok> DOH.. left my phone home today
<jabawok> hmm... I can ssh into it on the home lan
<jabawok> can anyone think of a way to do something intellegent remotely, like forward calls etc?
<jabawok> or trigger a screenshot and scp the jpg so i can see missed calls?
<mariogrip> jabawok: if you haven't port forwarded your router at home, you probably cannot ssh in to it
<mariogrip> also, you need to enable ssh on the phone since it not enabled by default
<popey> mariogrip: ok
<asdfjklsemicolon> popey I broke my Nexus 5. The Meizu is coming soon(tm) right?
<jabawok> mariogrip, i'm ssh'ed in
<jabawok> vpn to home
<popey> asdfjklsemicolon: i have no idea
<asdfjklsemicolon> okay I thought you would know apologies
<popey> asdfjklsemicolon: I wish i did :)
<mariogrip> jabawok: mirscreencast -m /run/mir_socket -n1 -f /home/phablet/[image file]
<mariogrip> jabawok: I maybe you need to trigger screen wake up
<mariogrip> - the I
<jabawok> hmm. what wierd file format is that
<jabawok> browser wont open it
<jabawok> cheers btw mariogrip..
<jabawok> found the mirbacklight command as well
 * duflu is reminded to fix the mirbacklight on arale bug
<popey> hello duflu
<popey> it's wakey time down under
<duflu> Hey popey. What kind of timezone is this for you?
<popey> this is 1AM timezone
<jabawok> anyone got any hints on a tool that can open a mirscreencast  "rgba" file?
<popey> jabawok: convert it with ffmpeg
<jabawok> gimp seems to think its a silicon graphics iris image
<jabawok> k
<popey> one mo, lemme pastebin a script I use
<jabawok> oh awes
<mariogrip> 2AM here xP my sleep schedule is not working
<duflu> jabawok: Yes, let me find the command...
<duflu> Although I would prefer we just wrote .png files
<popey> jabawok: convert -size 540x960 -depth 8 -alpha off foo.rgba foo.png
<popey> that'll do it
<popey> (assuming that resolution - you need to get that right)
<jabawok> ah imagemagick
<popey> ya
<popey> i have a script which pulls the rgba, converts and then uploads to my screenshot gallery
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15411946/ is a fun script too
<mariogrip> jabawok: here if you need to check size fbset|sed -n -e's/^mode.*\"\([0-9]\+x[0-9]\+\)[-\"].*$/\1/p'
<popey> it will connect to the device and stream video to your desktop
<jabawok> i'll try it in a sec, gotta install imagemagick
<jabawok> thanks guys this is good stuff
<jabawok> all I need now is a way to simulate touch presses
<duflu> Yes, that one
<popey> thats harder
<jabawok> and we'll have a vnc approximation
<popey> mariogrip: finally finished repo sync!
<mariogrip> oh, did it take that long?
<popey> ya
<mariogrip> you had more than one tread right? (-j10)
<popey> doh
<popey> maybe ㋛
<mariogrip> :)
<popey> 30 seconds!
<mariogrip> oh, I just got a email to sign a petition.... The FBI is trying to force Apple to write software that could be used to hack every iPhone on the planet — and next week, a federal court will decide whether or not Apple has to comply. Take action right now demanding the court side with Apple and save security.
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15411977
<popey> Apple are on the right side IMHO
<nhaines> popey: no kidding!
<mariogrip> Yeah, Apple is right
<n1cky> Maybe.
<mcphail> They'll never make us disclose the source for Ubuntu!.... oops
<n1cky> The legal precedent is a lot more murky than people are portraying it.
<popey> mariogrip: any ideas/
<popey> ?
<mariogrip> popey: working on it :)
<mariogrip> popey: sync now
<mariogrip> remember -j10
<mariogrip> popey: I'm not sure where the problem is located, so now I just remove anything that has with java/apk to do
<popey> ok
<popey> that was quicker :)
<mariogrip> :)
<popey> 24 seconds!
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15412037
<mariogrip> popey: can you check what's inside core/package_internal.mk
<mariogrip> build/core/package_internal.mk
<popey> mariogrip: empty
<mariogrip> popey: now sync
<mariogrip> sorry for this back and forth thing
<popey> ok
<popey> np
<mariogrip> I cannot recreate it then i mess up my existing port, so I do this kinda blindfolded
<popey> 9 seconds dude!  😃
<mariogrip> also do you have time tomorrow to do a new port? to the oneplus x testing the shiny autoporter :)
<mariogrip> I need a different name than autoporter
<mariogrip> portcraft :P
<popey> heh
<popey> portcraft is brilliant
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15412133
<popey> mariogrip: ^
<popey> looks kinda catastrophic
<mariogrip> popey: cool we fixed the other issue, now this should be "easy" before I commit, try replacing skip_build_from_source := with skip_build_from_source := true in build/core/host_shared_library_internal.mk
<popey> ok
<popey> 8 seconds ㋛
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15412151
<mariogrip> popey: sync
<mariogrip> if it fails now, could we continue tomorrow? (the clock is soon 03:00
<popey> sure
<mariogrip> also portcraft starts getting pretty easy to use, I did a port to oneplus x with one command :) (don't build kernel yet)
<popey> yeah, fails again, lets carry on another day
<popey> just ping me whenever you're around and want to do more of this fun :)
<popey> I'll be around
<popey> thanks!
<mariogrip> awesome thanks! :)
<mariogrip> "fun" :P
<popey>  😃
<mariogrip> btw planed to release the pre-* channels tomarrow
<mariogrip> but yeah, bye
<popey>  😃
<popey> GO TO BED!
<popey>  /kick mariogrip
<mariogrip> Hah I still have irc on my phone ;P
<n1cky> I wish it was possible to put --no-clone-bundle in the default section of the manifest
<n1cky> also, if we feel strongly that -j6 isn't enough, we could up that to 10. :S
<n1cky> I'm still running into problems with `repo sync` "unexpectedly" hanging up, now that I switched my repo urls back to http (from ssh/git)
<n1cky> I wish git was intelligent enough to try https as a fallback if it can't authenticate with git:// or ssh://
<mpt> nik90, I didn’t move it: it was like that from the beginning, and it’s like that for all dialogs. Unfortunately dialogs aren’t implemented properly in the toolkit yet, so we’re missing things like always-visible buttons.
<dpm> Elleo, would you happen to know how to change keyboard input in the unity8 session on the desktop? There is no keyboard indicator, and changing the input in the System Settings app seems to have no effect, the input is always English
<Elleo> dpmmmm..u
<Elleo> dpm: As far as I know unity8 doesn't support that yet
<Elleo> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1412492 <-- there's a bug here, doesn't look like anyone's actually working on it yet though
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1412492 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "can't change the keyboard layout" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dpm> ok, thanks Elleo!
<Elleo> no problem :)
<dpm> Elleo, would you happen to know the answer to the question in the last comment, so that we can do a workaround?
<Elleo> dpm: I don't I'm afraid, I don't really know anything much about unity8's handling of hardware keyboards
<Elleo> mzanetti: do you know much about this? ^
<dpm> np, thanks anyway!
<[tj]> does anyone know how I can flash android on a bq e5?
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> we're trying to land it
<dpm> mzanetti, the keyboard fix on bug 1412492?
<ubot5> bug 1412492 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "can't change the keyboard layout" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1412492
<mzanetti> dpm, is there a question too?
<mzanetti> or did you just want to show me that bug report? :D
<dpm> mzanetti, Elleo pinged you to ask if you knew the answer to the question in the last comment of that bug report, as he was trying to give me a hand
<dpm> mzanetti, but if the answer is that the fix is about to land, then that's perfect :) I just didn't see the status updated in the bug
<k1l> [tj]: iirc bq has tootls to flash their android images
<mzanetti> yeah, we probably missed that bug report as it was reported on a time where it was really too early to work on it. and it's not like we really needed a bug report to know that this is required eventually
<mzanetti> dpm, long story short: it's in silo 41
<mzanetti> which is getting some QA troubles
<mzanetti> but well, still not giving up for OTA-10
<[tj]> k1l: there wasn't a 'scatter file' in any of the downloads
<dpm> mzanetti, perfect, that helps. So I'll just wait for it to land, fingers crossed :)
<nik90> mpt, the official design pattern is to use dialogs *only* for confirmation. The rest of the stuff goes into a new page. The VPN stuff, hotspot configuration don't belong in a dialog atleast according to ubuntu-ux principles.
<nik90> mpt, I understand your rationale to use dialogs..they may work on the desktop...but definitely does not work on the phone.
<mpt> nik90, I also wrote the toolkit spec for dialogs, and I’ve been working with Steph on updated design guidelines.
<mardy> tvoss: I've a branch to propose for location-service; should I target trunk or 15.04?
<nik90> mpt, may I ask then why the new OOBE that's landing in Unity8 silo 41, is switching to using full screen pages instead of dialogs for even simple things like changing wifi password? Infact the design post at http://design.canonical.com/2015/09/why-the-first-impression-matters/ clearly states, "
<nik90>     All the dialogs were transformed where possible into full screens. We kept the dialogs only to communicate to the user confirmation or error messages"
<morphis> ogra_: ping
<nik90> mpt, it seems quite contradictory when unity8 does it one way while apps do it in another way.
<nik90> mpt, http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/Image-2.jpg
<mpt> nik90, that was six months ago. I explained in detail the wi-fi password case here. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#wi-fi-authenticating>
<tvoss> mardy, please wait for my silo to land until proposing, shouldn't be too far off
<nik90> mpt, I don't understand why you want to another set of screen restrictions on an already small screen (phone).. Looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-wifi-prompted.png, a full page would be so much more comfortable to scroll and read through. Dialogs don't work on small form factors. It literally makes it a nightmare to use on the bq e4.5.
<mpt> nik90, “unity8” vs. “apps” is not a useful distinction here: That the first-run setup is part of unity8, and that wi-fi dialogs are also part of unity8, are both architectural accidents.
<mpt> nik90, that particular dialog isn’t implemented yet, so I’m skeptical of your claim that it’s a nightmare on the BQ E4.5. ;-)
<mpt> nik90, and dialogs in general aren’t properly implemented yet either. When they are, the body area should scroll just like it does for a regular screen.
<ozzz> hello fellaz
<ozzz> I'm trying still fetch repo
<popey> which repo?
<ozzz> and why is there allways errors?
<ozzz> now git tells me that:
<ozzz> error: RPC failed; result=22, HTTP code = 503
<ozzz> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<ozzz> error: RPC failed; result=22, HTTP code = 503
<ozzz> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<ozzz> error: Cannot fetch aosp/platform/external/libnl-headers
<popey> gerrit is unreliable
<nik90> mpt, Has the dialog pattern been accepted by sdk team? Reading through their roadmap for 16.10..I don't see dialogs being revamped in the roadmap..which leaves all dialogs that you will use in system-settings app broken for atleast another year.
<ozzz> popey: but this is from official manual
<nik90> mpt, probably why *none* of the core apps use dialogs. It only affects users in the meanwhile.
<ozzz> popey: how can I fetch good source?
<popey> ozzz: i need to ask our IS people to restart gerrit I think.
<ozzz> popey: please if you have some free time for that
<ozzz> I'm tired fetching it
<mpt> nik90, they know about it, certainly. We can’t just not use them: for example, it’s not reasonable to expect every app that does printing to use a page stack so that it can put the print settings in a page.
<popey> ozzz: done
<ozzz> popey: btw the url https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/aosp/platform/external/libnl-headers/
<mpt> nik90, can you point me to this roadmap?
<ozzz> 404- not found
<nik90> mpt, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/03/16/planning-the-sdk-16-10/
<ozzz> popey: thank you, I will restart script now
<nik90> mpt, hmm I do see "new dialog component" planned for UC 1.3. Let's see what comes of it.
<mpt> :-)
<popey> ozzz: well, done as in "I have asked" - it will take a while to fix
<ozzz> popey: thanks a lot!
<popey> np
<popey> ozzz: try now
<ozzz> popey: it works! thank you very much!
<bshah> hello, anyone here who knows about ubuntu touch on nexus 5?
<bshah> anyone?
<[tj]> bshah: I have run it
<[tj]> bluetooth doesn't work
<bshah> hmm, okay, I am looking for someone who develops it.. (basically something seems to changed in xenial that daily images doesn't work at all)
<mariogrip> bshah: I currently develops to it
<mariogrip> what system-server do you run it off?
<bshah> mariogrip: previously what we used to do was fetch xenial-preinstalled from cdimage.ubuntu.com and apply our customizations on it, however it stopped booting completely after image 20160219
<bshah> (that is for plasma-mobile)
<bshah> mariogrip: to debug it I recently just built plain current image, it is also not booting and stuck on google log
<bshah> *logo
<bshah> mariogrip: server for this is neon.plasma-mobile.org and channel is neon-mobile/live
<mariogrip> bshah: we recently had a issue with mir not starting, but I don't know if this is the same
<mariogrip> can you adb shell into it?
<bshah> well.. somehow not even adb shell is not working
<bshah> it gives us blackbox
<bshah> :(
<mariogrip> have you set adb to start at boot?
<bshah> yes, I did try to add that config booting in recovery
<mariogrip> and replaced the adb with an unlocked one?
<mariogrip> adbd*
<bshah> yes one at people.canonical.com/~ogra/adbd
<mariogrip> ok, also did you disable *.usb.rc on the android side?
<bshah> I don't understand that?
<mariogrip> the unlocked adb wont work when android tries to start adb
<davmor2> bshah: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0quXl_od3g
<mariogrip> I have a system.img with that disabled, I can send it to you so you can adb shell into it
<davmor2> bshah: is it that blackbox?
<bshah> mariogrip: would be awesome.
<bshah> davmor2: :)
<mariogrip> ok, give me a minute to upload it
<bshah> thx
<bshah> mariogrip: is device image on, ubports recommanded or system-image.tasemnice.eu ?
<bshah> (for nexus 5 that is)
<mariogrip> ubports
<bshah> a
<bshah> ah..
<bshah> maybe I should switch to ubports.
<mariogrip> we also has the rc-proposed version, that's probably more stable than devel
<mariogrip> bshah: the plasma version is using mir right?
<bshah> mariogrip: no, it is using kwin/wayland
<bshah> mariogrip: working image is in neon-mobile/devel-proposed channel (same server above ^)
<mariogrip> oh, ok. we has an isse with mir not long ago
<mariogrip> issue*
<mariogrip> this might be the same issue
<bshah> hmm
<bshah> mariogrip: got link to issue or something
<bshah> ?
<mariogrip> bshah: I haven't got time to look at the issue yet, so I made a quick workaround that just restart the hal/mir
<mhall119> mariogrip: did you get the replacement FP2?
<mariogrip> mhall119: Yeah, I got it yesterday, haven't got around to test it yet, planed to give it a try today
<mhall119> mariogrip: cool, let me know what difference the new screen makes
<mariogrip> mhall119: have been busy with portcraft :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: also, when you can, please send out those emails about wifi (to kees) and sound (to abeato)
<mhall119> mariogrip: I saw your OPX post :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: Yup, added to my todo list :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: FYI, popey is helping us test all the porting documentation so we can start merging all the different docs we have onto one official source
<popey> mhall119: OPX!
<mariogrip> OPX :D
<popey> Exciting!
<popey> It's a _lovely_ phone.
<mariogrip> mhall119: cool! I agree the docs need to love
<mariogrip> (lot's of love <3)
<mariogrip> bshah: here is the system.img (android format need to be converted) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/hammerhead/system.img.tar.gz
<mhall119> we also need fewer docs, there are three different porting guides atm :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: Yeah
<bshah> mariogrip: okay, thanks.
<mariogrip> bshah: the ubports server has the workaround for mir, but I don't know if that will work with wayland
<bshah> what is workaround?
<mariogrip> it just restarts mir once it has started the hal
<bshah> okay
<mariogrip> I will be fixing the issue on the android side, but my todo list is overflowing....
<bshah> no problem
<popey> mariogrip: is now a good time to throw a pastebin at you :)
<mariogrip> popey: yeah sure :)
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15415388
<mariogrip> -j16 little overkill for make maybe xP
<mariogrip> popey: oh i see, we dont really need sepolicy, so you can just delete external/sepolicy and I will remove it from the manifest if that works
<popey> mariogrip: the box isn't doing anything else, j16 seems fun :)
<popey> mariogrip: without sepolicy it gets further :)
<mariogrip> :)
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15415502
<mariogrip> popey: these are just warnings, it had fail before this
<popey> ah
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15415534/ full log
<popey> I run it differently now so capture full log every time, sorry about that
<mariogrip> ok, no problem
<mariogrip> popey: cannot find anything on the last log, can you run it again the same way as you did before?
<popey> ok
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15415617
<popey> mariogrip: is it worth doing some kind of make clean?
<mariogrip> popey: what is this? minecraft? :P
<mariogrip> the logs also
<popey> oh
<popey> wrong number
<popey> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15415618
<popey> typo
<cwayne> mariogrip, hey, just saw your g+ post on opx, good stuff :)
<mariogrip> popey: oh, this might take a little while, I need to fix the recovery images
<mariogrip> cwayne: :D
<popey> ok
<mariogrip> popey: I didn't know it was this broken, I have the same thing on my build, but I have just made lazy workarounds (which is really stupid, I will do it correctly from now on)
<popey> sweet!
<popey> top plan
<TenLeftFingers> Looking for advice on bug # 1377996 - I'd like to be a good citizen and be on standby to help triage, but it seems it's hard to reproduce. Should I just restore the Ubuntu system image or similar?
<TenLeftFingers> !bug 1377996
<ubot5> bug 1377996 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "[phone-app] is freezing on active call screen" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377996
<dpm> hi dobey, alecu, I was wondering if you might know the answer to this question:
<dpm> where does the apps scope launcher looks for icons on desktop files? Context: I was testing Dekko, installed from a PPA, on unity7 and unity8
<dpm>  on Unity 7, the dash shows the dekko icon, but the apps scope doesn't show the icon on unity 8 (it shows the generic Ubuntu icon)
<dpm>   the .deb package installs the icon in /usr/share/icons/, and the .desktop file refers to the icon without an absolute path
<dpm>  that is, it just says "Icon: dekko.png"
<dpm>  where is the best place to install the icon so that it can be found by both unity7 and unity 8?
<dobey> dpm: can you pastebin the files list of the .deb package?
<dpm> sure
<dpm> dobey, here it is -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15416104/
<dpm> dobey, I've also tried to manually copy the icon to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/dekko.png as a test, but without luck
<dpm> the apps scope cannot find it either on /usr/share/icons/dekko.png
<dobey> dpm: i don't see any icons in that file list
<dpm> dobey, L9 /usr/share/dekko.png
<dobey> ah
<dobey> that is definitely in the wrong place
<dpm> yeah, but seems the right places don't seem to make a difference
<dobey> dpm: it should be installed in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/$SIZE/apps/
<dobey> and the .desktop should just have "Icon=dekko"
<dobey> in case it has dekko.png or something
<dpm> dobey, yeah, it has '.png'
<dpm> I'll give that a go
<dpm> dobey, that worked, thanks!
<dpm> I now have two entries in the scope for dekko, though
<dobey> dpm: so you installed it twice? once from the .deb and once from the .click?
<dpm> one with icon, one without
<dpm> no, no
<ogra_> now just add two mice and try to get two cursors and you should be fine again
<ogra_> after all you have two hands !
<dpm> dobey, I installed it from the .deb, then I manually edited the .desktop file and logged into u8
<dobey> well you can't have two icons in the scope if you only have one .desktop file
<ogra_> you probably have another .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications
<dpm> does u8 or the app launcher not autogenerate .desktop files?
<dobey> no
<dpm> based on the shipped ones?
<dpm> .local/share/applications/dekko.desktop
<dobey> there's a click hook which generates the .desktop files in ~/.local/share/ when you install a click
<dpm> /usr/share/applications/dekko.desktop
<dobey> but unity8 nor the apps scope copy .desktop files around
<dpm> those are the two .desktop files I've got
<dpm> I didn't install a click, just the .deb package
<dobey> and the click scope does de-duplicate, so something must be different in them which causes them to not be seen as the same thing
 * dpm checks
<dobey> then you copied the .desktop file to ~/.local/share/applications/? or you used a menu editor app?
 * ogra_ also thought that u-a-l creates a .desktop file on first launch ... wrapping the exec call with aa_exec
<dobey> ogra_: u-a-l owns the click hook that generates the .desktop files i think; i don't think it does anything on first launch
<dpm> dobey, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15416211
<dpm> so shall I just delete the one in .local/share, or just modify its Icon key so that it doesn't have the .png suffix?
<dobey> dpm: ok, so delete the one in your home directory i guess. i have no idea where you got it from
<dpm> wow, it's pretty old, I see too
<dpm> yeah, will delete
<dpm> dobey, and a final question: where is the best place to put the icon in clicks, and how should that be specified in the .desktop file?
<dobey> dpm: in clicks it is the relative path inside the click dir; and the final .desktop file gets regenerated with the full path
<dpm> so what should the original .desktop file specify? the relative path? or just 'dekko'?
<n1cky> mariogrip: how is ubports using roomservice?
<dobey> dpm: in a .click the .desktop file needs to specify the relative path
<n1cky> I can make a change to it so that it checks a ubp.dependencies, too.
<dobey> so icons/dekko.png or whatever
<dpm> ok, great, thanks dobey
<ozzz> dear friends, please if someone has some time, can you please explain how to add CM source repo to source of ubuntu touch, for compiling to my device
<ozzz> I can't get anything due to specific terminology
<n1cky> ozzz: hey ozzz, can you give a little more details on where you're getting stuck?
<ozzz> I just get that I need to add repo to source and create modified apparmor tuned kernel profile
<ozzz> n1cky: hello! I have unofficial cm mod, but it been tested by me, and it really works
<ozzz> I have git link on it's source
<ozzz> I just cant understand what and where I need to add
<n1cky> Android uses a small script called repo to manage many source directories
<n1cky> try looking at .repo/manifest.xml
<n1cky> You'll see various sources (eg: base URLs)
<ozzz> understand
<ozzz> so then I need add my url to this file?
<n1cky> Notice below the sources, a lot of definitions, each with a remote, and a path
<n1cky> You need to make sure that you have a remote corresponding to the host, the name of the repository, and then the most important part is this path portion
<ozzz> aha...
<n1cky> you need to populate device/<manufacturer>/<codename> and kernel/<manufacturer>/<codename>
<n1cky> (And probably vendor/manufacturer, too).
<n1cky> let me know if that's unclear or anything.
<ozzz> n1cky: as I understand, I need to edit that file, add url of repository
<ozzz> and then I need to run that script?
<n1cky> not exactly, no.
<ozzz> or I need to put that device/<manufacturer>/... files manually
<n1cky> well, yes.
<n1cky> don't do it manually
<n1cky> You need to add a <remote> tag in manifest.xml corresponding to your host.
<n1cky> then you need to specify the repositories necessary and put them in manifest.xml
<n1cky> then `repo sync`
<n1cky> then `. build/envsetup`
<n1cky> then `lunch`
<n1cky> then `make`
<ozzz> yeah!
<ozzz> everything will be automaticaly?
<ozzz> awesome
<ozzz> n1cky: https://github.com/TeamRugby
<ozzz> this is the github rebository
<ozzz> sorry here is the source: https://github.com/TeamRugby/android_device_samsung_apache
<ozzz> now I get It! n1cky , thanks a lot!
<ozzz> will try to create entry in manifest.xml
<ozzz> n1cky: and may I need to tveak the kernell konfig?
<n1cky> ozzz: oh most definitely
<n1cky> but that's the fun part. :)
<ozzz> yeah )) on regular pc , couple years ago I had a funny times with compiling my custom kernel )
<ozzz> not a easy task for sure )
<[tj]> is there a way to set an alarm that goes off in 20 minutes?
<nik90> [tj], yes...just create one in the clock app... hell you can even set a timer using the 3rd party app in the UT store.
<[tj]> how?
<[tj]> I am using a third party app
<ozzz> n1cky: please can you check
<ozzz>  <remote name="rugby"
<ozzz> <------>  fetch="https://github.com/TeamRugby/android_device_samsung_apache.git" />
<[tj]> I can create an alarm that goes off at 1844
<[tj]> but not a 20 minute timer
<ozzz> does it looks ok?
<dobey> nik90: sounds like you need to add the egg timer feature back into the clock now :)
<[tj]> it was taken out?
<dobey> i think the original clock app had a timer, before the rewrite for the new design; but not 100% certain
<nik90> dobey, we still don't have the proper API for that though :/
<nik90> the 3rd timer app is sort of a hacky solution
<dobey> what do you mean no proper API?
<nik90> dobey, as in we currently only have the alarms API. Say we use that for implementing Timer feature, when the user creates a timer, it will appear as an alarm in the alarm list, behave just like an alarm ..which design found to be suboptimal and confusing.
<[tj]> I was confused
<[tj]> well, not really, but it is not nice
<dobey> confusing versus non-existent?
<nik90> dobey, that's the stand that design took.
<nik90> I did check with them if it is okay to do what the 3rd party timer app does.
<dobey> i don't know what the 3rd party app does
<[tj]> it creates an alarm for you at the right time in the future
<nik90> well the 3rd party timer app essentially just creates a single-type alarm to mock a timer.
<nik90> yup ^^
<nik90> which is actually logically correct
<[tj]> right time in the future as long as you don't change timezone
<nik90> but then that timer appears in clock app's alarm list
<nik90> which confuses users
<nik90> doesn't open the timer app when the timer has gone off
<dobey> oh
<dobey> isn't there a way to send a push notification that will go off at a certain time?
<nik90> we can...that's why you see a notification when an alarm goes of...but it requires indicator-datetime and SDK to add tags to the alarm object to distinguish that it is a timer to adapt the notification for the purpose of a timer.
<nik90> however, at the time, the SDK team were reassigned to working on convergence and so on..
<nik90> also we decided to hopefully ditch EDS and go with a simple dbus api where the clock app (or any app) can directly talk to indicator-datetime.
<nik90> but that is a lot of work for another time.
<nik90> this way clock app alarms/timers don't mingle with other app's alarms/timers.
<nik90> separate database for each app
<dobey> no, alarm isn't push notifications; it's something else
<nik90> alarm notifications are basic unity8 notifications
<dobey> right, push isn't involved afaik
<nik90> they aren't push notifications. But if you want timers to use push notification, then how can u be sure that the device has internet access all the time to receive the notification?
<nik90> and yes, mobile phones in India and other asian countries don't have 24x7 internet access. Users generally turn them of to save bandwidth.
<dobey> eh? it doesn't need internet access
<nik90> how else can canonical service push a notification to a user's device?
<dobey> i meant to do something with the push infrastructure only on the device
<nik90> ah ok
<dobey> since then a push helper could open up the timer app or whatever, pop the notification, and not be an alarm
<dobey> i just don't know if it's possible; i just know the bits are all there, technically speaking
<nik90> hmm..yeah we never thought about the possibility of using push service
<dobey> nik90: well, it seems like it provides the means to solve all those issues, technically; i don't know if it's psosible for an app to send a local push notification that says "trigger this notification 20 minutes from now"
<nik90> I don't know either..haven't really looked at push notification to comment.
<ozzz> guys, please can you check, this manifest entry looks ok?
<ozzz> http://pastebin.com/jVeWW4Wg
<ozzz> fellaz
<ozzz> anybody here? :)
<ozzz> I successfuly added external repo
<ozzz> synced it
<ozzz> but now can't see in lynch menu the rarget what I want to compile
<ozzz> plz can anybody help me
<n1cky> Can we get a shout-out to #ubports in the /topic?
<n1cky> might allow you guys to talk development while we handle new users.
<dobey> eep not another irc channel
<n1cky> well there's gotta be a better solution than what we have now
<dobey> which is what? discussing development in here?
<n1cky> 1. ozzz trying to port
<n1cky> 2. you guys talking development
<n1cky> if you guys don't mind it, I can't say I do either
<n1cky> I imagined it more annoying to you than to us.
<dobey> porting is development
<dobey> it's on topic and useful for anyone else also trying to do ports
<n1cky> I see your point.
<dobey> and i already have too many irc channel windows in irssi :)
<dax> and if there does need to be two channels, the other one should be under #ubuntu-* :P
<n1cky> What do I put for copyright header?
<n1cky> My name?
<n1cky> ubports?
<n1cky> ubuntu?
<n1cky> currently it's cyanogenmod
<n1cky> do I even have to edit it?
<n1cky> other projects I've worked on have been strict about this type of thing, so if it's not a big deal then I won't worry about it.
<Sony_> Hallo
<Sony_> Where here ?
<n1cky> Internet
<Sony_> Herman ?
<Sony_> German ?
<Sony_> Helo ?
<Needhelp> Helo
<k1l_> better just ask the question.
<n1cky> mariogrip: ping
<mariogrip> nik90: pong
<nik90> mariogrip, I'm guessing you wanted to ping n1cky ?
<nik90> ;)
<mariogrip> yeah, sorry
<mariogrip> n1cky: pong
<mariogrip> mhall119: wut is this? https://launchpad.net/~iveworkedwithmichaelhall
<mariogrip> that picture :P I love it!
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-19
<mhall119> mariogrip: hah! I'd forgotten all about that
<mariogrip> mhall119: :D
 * mhall119 blames cwayne 
<mariogrip> :P
<cwayne> bahahahaha
<cwayne> that was in copenhagen right
<renatu> hey gusy I am trying to flahs my arale but I am getting this error:  error pushing: failed to copy '/home/renato/.cache/ubuntuimages/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en/arale/version-276.tar.xz' to '/cache/recovery//version-276.tar.xz': Read-only file system
<renatu> how I can fix that?
<n1cky> mariogrip: can i pm?
<mariogrip> n1cky: yeah, sure
<ahoneybun> awesome stuff with the OPX mariogrip
<justthisguyyoukn> I am having some trouble installing apps. I get an error stating that the download or install failed. It looks to me like the download is going just fine so I assume the problem is with the install. I'm using a Nexus 5 with the ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 image, but I don't think that it's actually 14.09 because it uses a 15.10-looking wallpaper on bootup and looks modern and is also responsive. It's the only
<justthisguyyoukn> image that I've found that actually boots and matches that previous criteria.
<justthisguyyoukn> Where are the log files for me to look at to see more details on the error, and how do I look at them without being able to install a Terminal emulator on the phone?
<justthisguyyoukn> I was able to get the adb shell going just fine and I have root access. Attempting to find log files now
<justthisguyyoukn> Whenever I try to install something, /var/log/syslog mentions that the packagekit daemon starts. I'm going to take a look at what's going on there b/c I can't find a specific log for packagekit. I'll look at it with systemctl status during runtime
<justthisguyyoukn> Okay I can't actually do that even as root. I get "Failed to get D-Bus connection: Operation not permitted"
<justthisguyyoukn> I can't do anything with systemctl
<justthisguyyoukn> I get that error for everything I try with it
<ogra_> justthisguyyoukn, https://devices.ubports.com/#/hammerhead
<ogra_> use that ...
<justthisguyyoukn> This is a different image than is advised on the Ubuntu wiki
<justthisguyyoukn> I'll give it a go
<justthisguyyoukn> 92818
<justthisguyyoukn> wrong box
<justthisguyyoukn> That worked ogra_ thank you very much
<ogra_> :)
<justthisguyyoukn> Why isn't that one mentioned on the Ubuntu wiki?
<justthisguyyoukn> It seems like it should be
<ogra_> the server is mentioned ... above the tasemince server
<ogra_> but yeah, perhaps someone should clean that up a bit more with the right device names
<justthisguyyoukn> Huh, I guess my reading comprehension just sucks lol
<ogra_> well, you most likely just looked for "Nexus 5" :)
<dobey> yeah, the wiki really needs updated to point to ubports
<mimecar> hi
<wolflarson_> about 4.5 minutes after installing ubuntu touch I am now a fan of scopes
<wolflarson_> how did I ever live without this
<mimecar> xD
<mimecar> that's good
<wolflarson> apparently texting and data works but no calling yet on my device ah well I can work with that.
<mimecar> what is your device?
<wolflarson> oneplus one
<wolflarson> I think its my APN settings but  the things my provider tells me to enter there are no options for yet.
<mimecar> Have you checked settings panel?
<mimecar> Mobile \ Operator \ APN
<wolflarson> yes
<wolflarson> https://help.ting.com/hc/en-us/articles/205428698-GSM-Android-APN-Settings
<extraymond> Hi! IS there any way I can transfer notes from local to evernote-synced notebook?
<wolflarson> there are not yet options in those settings to add MCC, MNC and such things
<mimecar> ok
<wolflarson> extraymond, what about the Notes app?
<wolflarson> according to the description it supports evernote
<extraymond> wolflarson,  Yes I am talking about notes app. I have previously create some local stored notes, and would like to transfer it to the newly created one with sync.
<ogra_> wolflarson, i think if you use the ofono scripts you ca edit more APN aspects (via commandline)
<mimecar> yes, you can sync evernote notes
<ogra_> *can
<extraymond> The problem is If I changed to the evernote one, the local stored one disappear.
<wolflarson> ah I see - you need to export your notes from one evernote to another?
<wolflarson> thanks ogra_ I will take a peek!
<extraymond> To be precisely, from a local stored one to evernote account.
<ogra_> wolflarson, perhaps that gives some hints http://askubuntu.com/questions/413438/no-mobile-data-on-nexus-4-ubuntu-touch (i think it is outdated though)
<extraymond> wolflarson, Can I just find the directory that stored those notes and copy them into another folder?
<wolflarson> I have no idea did you try it?
<extraymond> wolflarson, Can't find it... Just some config files for reminder-app
<wolflarson> I guess you would have to take a look at how the program works but I have no idea. perhaps take a look around https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notes-app
<wolflarson> and "ask a question"
<wolflarson> not sure if this is just for devs tho
<wolflarson> you might need to put in a feature request for some type of export functionality
<mimecar> you can export data via Evernote
<n1cky> https://github.com/janimo/phablet-porting-scripts/pull/3
<n1cky> has enabling user namespaces in the kernel been straightforward for you guys?
<n1cky> I can't get shamu to build with it, and I see that hardkernel has a patch from 2014 that was enabled to fix that
<n1cky> https://github.com/hardkernel/linux/commit/aa4ba07269ece18ebfaf1febbd78f395fdf40d7a?diff=split
<n1cky> https://android.googlesource.com/kernel/common/+/af30de36db7791c044d67f19fa9d263b2e748a13%5E!/
<n1cky> Do I just want to revert this^?
<wolflarson> what does everyone thing the best email app is?
<wolflarson> needs to work with Active Sync and google accounts
<mimecar> Have you checked Dekko wolflarson?
<mimecar> it can work with Google accounts but I don't know if works with Active Sync
<wolflarson> ill give it a peek
<wolflarson> thanks
<wolflarson> yea I am not sure if any device wil meet the security compliance part of active sync
<wolflarson> any ubuntu device I mean
<taiebot> Hi all, i have my phone in a weird state where the dash is broken. It is completely green and the bottom edge to remove the dash does not work. It looks like receiving a phone call can break the dash.
<mimecar> what's your device taiebot
<taiebot> mimecar mako
<taiebot> mimecar http://i.imgur.com/egF3lxr
<mimecar> it looks a configuration issue
<mimecar> botton bar has the correct color
<mimecar> have you reboot unity?
<taiebot> mimecar: no it went like this after a phone call
<n1cky> has anyone thought of making an ncurses library that binds to QML?
<taiebot> mimecar received a phone call it went green as expecting during the phone call stop the call and now the dash is green all the time
<mimecar> you can reboot Unity on system configuration
<mimecar> wait, I can not find the option now
<taiebot> mimecar: i know i can reboot unity but the goal is to catch the bug for me to file a useful bug report
<mimecar> yes, you are right
<mimecar> can you force the bug again? (after rebooting)
<taiebot> mimecar: will try but i think someone needs to call me
<DanChapman> taiebot, mimecar that's probably this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1556837
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1556837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Indicator area remains green after call ended" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mimecar> yes, it is reported
<mimecar> taiebot: you can upload the same screenshot into the bug report
<taiebot> danchapman: oups already logged the bug
<n1cky> hey, what's bu_recovery?
<n1cky> okay, bootable recovery
<n1cky> mariogrip: ping, i can't build due to libtar intermediates not being available. We don't have that in the ubports manifest
<n1cky> I can't build the recovery
<n1cky> what's strange is that if I put it in the manifest and sync it, the intermediates still aren't built
<taiebot> What's happening to music and video scope is the server down? i have blank pages refreshing does nothing
<dhbiker> hello
<dhbiker> so... i forgot
<dhbiker> how much do you like bugreports ?
<dhbiker> there is one bug that's bugging me since OTA8 days ( i'm on rc-proposed arale )
<n1cky> dhbiker: you should file it!
<n1cky> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<dhbiker> well
<dhbiker> it's kinda system wide
<dhbiker> not linked to the certain app
<n1cky> what happens?
<dhbiker> if you play music and lock the device.... you can instantly unlock it with the "home" button
<dhbiker> it's pretty annoying
<dhbiker> seems like i'll have to be more active on bug reporting
<dobey> do you not have a pin or password set?
<dhbiker> nope
<dhbiker> why would i ?
<dobey> well, i don't think your bug will be fixed in a way that you want/expect it to.
<dhbiker> seems like i'm off this platform then
<dhbiker> because having pin/password on lock screen as an excuse for this bug doesn't cut it for me
<dobey> because you have a phone with a button and when you press it it opens the launcher/dash, and becasue you don't have any security on your phone, it auto-"unlocks" ?
<dhbiker> it's capacitive
<dhbiker> on arale
<dhbiker> meizu mx4
<dhbiker> it should be disabled when on lock screen
<dhbiker> afaik
<dhbiker> like always
<dobey> well, that may be a valid argument
<dhbiker> well it is
<dhbiker> since IT IS disabled usually
<dhbiker> just not when the music app plays
<dobey> you mean it doesn't normally do that on the lock screen?
<dhbiker> yep
<dhbiker> that's why i'm classifying it as a bug.
<dobey> oh, that is really weird
<dobey> yes, that is a bug
<n1cky> it sounds to me like it's probably intentional
<dobey> n1cky: i can't think of any valid reason for that
<n1cky> some kind of quick access to music functinoality
 * n1cky shrugs
<dhbiker> i very much doubt it
 * ahayzen wonders what is going on as he missed the start of the conversation ..
<dobey> dhbiker: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/music-app/+filebug would be a good place to file it
<ahayzen> but we don't have any 'quick access' to music functionality other than the indicator-sound integration
<dhbiker> TADA !
<ahayzen> dobey, what's the issue?
<dhbiker> capacitive home "button" is not disabled on lock screen while playing music
<dhbiker> on arale
<ahayzen> interesting
<dhbiker> it usually disables but not with music app
<ahayzen> that'll be higher up than music-app
<ahayzen> likely media-hub/qtmir level
<dhbiker> finally someone :D
<dobey> my mako and hammerhead don't have a button (and i don't play music on my phones anyway), so i can't test it myself
<ahayzen> there was a bug *ages* ago, like 2013/14 where the touch screen was still active when playing music
<ahayzen> so sounds similar
<dobey> ahayzen: well, "lower down" ;)
<ahayzen> dobey, hah yeah :-)
<dobey> ahayzen: but music-app is a good place to file it to start, since it's where one probably needs to debug
<ahayzen> dobey, well, it'd come to me..and then i'd just add media-hub/qtmir :')
<dobey> dhbiker: does it also do it if you play a video and then lock the screen?
<dhbiker> didn't try that since i don't use videos
<ahayzen> i assume it'll be todo with the wakelock held from pulseaudio/media-hub when audio is played
<dobey> ahayzen: ah yeah, maybe
<ahayzen> in theory it should also happen when you play music from the scopes, or other places that keep playing music...
<dobey> dhbiker: ^^ can you test playing music from the "my music" scope, and see if it does the same?
<dhbiker> yes it does
<dhbiker> same thing
<ahayzen> cool
<dhbiker> so do i need to report it somewhere ?
<ahayzen> yeah, i'm not sure of the exact place... but media-hub/qtmir sound like good candidates to me
<dobey> media-hub
<ahayzen> then folks there will be able to reassign from that
<dobey> mediahub whatever the actual package is called
<ahayzen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+filebug
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-20
<javier4> Hi. I'm interested in porting UbuTouch to a new device. I have the stock Android rom for this device, and it's Lollipop 5.1. Porting page on the wiki, says that last UbuntuTouch is based on low-level parts of Android KitKat. If I should be able to create a lollipop source repo, could I use it to build UbuTouch, or stock kernel and binary drivers would result incompatible?
<Grawp> Hello. I'm looking for a guide how to build ubuntu touch rootfs. In https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute there's written 'Images are currently built in the Canonical data center. Full builds are published on cdimage.ubuntu.com.' Does that mean that we cannot build it locally?
<ogra_> Grawp, it means that there is quite some image build infrastructure involved ... you can indeed do it locally but it is rather complex
<ogra_> why woulld you do that though ?
<ogra_> (the rootfs is identical on all devices,, there is never any need to build it your own)
<Grawp> I was just curious whether it can be done. You can see CM build servers galore on XDA forums, but no one is building (complete) ubuntu. Besides, if you can't build it on your own, it's not really opensource
<ogra_> you can surely try to replicate the ubuntu build infrastructure ... setting up cdimage machines, lp-buildd machines to roll the rootfs and a system-image server
<ogra_> its definitely all open source ... its just very hard to set up and a rather useless attempt ...
<ogra_> if you want to submit a fix you can always to it against the debian package the code is in
<ogra_> the rootfs is completely built from deb's
<ogra_> iif you develop you rather make the system writable and install your changed deb than building the world from scratch ... like in any ubuntu install
<ogra_> (note though that making the system writable means you will have to re-flash at some point, upgrading via apt is not supported afetr all)
<Grawp> hmm.. rootstock-ng seems to be just wrapped debootstrap. nice :) Thanks for the answer btw. I really was just curious.
<ogra_> right, rootstock-ng is trying to replicate the actual build env ... but will always slightly differ
<ogra_> (simply because it isnt the actul build env)
<ogra_> anyway, for porting or any device specific bits you never ever touch the rootfs anyway
<ogra_> ubuntu keeps all device specific bits distinct
<ogra_> (from the os itself)
<Grawp> Yep. I get that. Btw. what ubuntu-desktop version would recommend for building the kernel&CM bits?
<Grawp> Should I go for the LTS or the newest one?
<ogra_> i'd actually go for the newest and upgrade to the new LTS in april
<ogra_> (release is only 4 weeks away)
<Grawp> thanks
<javier4> Any answer for my previous question? Can I port UbuTouch from an Android Lollipop 5.1 rom?
<ogra_> javier4, wait til the workweek starts ... there is a 5.x branch somewhere but the guys that know where are not around on weekends
<ogra_> also check ubports.com (perhaps there is a link somewhere, i havent checked)
<rap> hey is ther any documentation on what parts of ubuntu touch cme from android and what is ubuntu
<rap> I understand the driver management system and drivers are borrowed from android, but what else?
<ogra_> rap, things like the camera service, video codecs, gps backend ... all in all there is an ~150MB install inside the lxc container
<n1cky> has anyone looked at https://android.googlesource.com/kernel/common/+/android-4.4 ?
<javier4> ogra_, thanks man. Anybody has a link to some documentation useful to identify binary blobs from a rom?
<n1cky> github.com/TheMuppets
<n1cky> but you didn't hear it from me
<rap> n1cky: nice
<javier4> n1cky, wonderful link. But it doesn't help me. I need to know how to learn to identify binaries on a device still not examined by anyone.
<n1cky> javier4: what's the device?
<javier4> n1cky: it should be an elephone based on Helio X10
<n1cky> the vowney?
<n1cky> xda thread says sources aren't going to be released
<n1cky> which is orthogonal from getting blobs, but is still a big issue
<n1cky> recognizing what blobs are necessary is outside of my ability, sorry.
<n1cky> there exist scripts in cyanogenmod device directories which extract them via adb-- you might look for another MTK6795 phone with cm support and see what you can do
<n1cky> but i wouldn't be too hopeful.
<n1cky> (I think your first step should be to get cm running on it)
<javier4> If sources would be going to be released, I shoudln't need to learn how to extract blobs. :D
<javier4> the problem to run cm, is that the first step is extract binaries. :)
<n1cky> firmware is not the same thing as sources
<javier4> for "sources" I mean cm or aosp repo.
<dobey> javier4: right, but an aosp repo doesn't necessarily mean all the required binary blobs will be included. :)
<javier4> dobey, if it's the vendor_device_repo it must include the binaries also. At most it cannot have the classic proprietary_blob.txt and extract_proprietary.sh
<MaxEd> Hi. I'm trying to port Allegro game programming library to Ubuntu Touch (with SDL as backend, for now). I managed to create drawing surface and load a bitmap from reosurces. However, after that, strange things happen: the first frame is drawn correctly. However, after that bitmap is not visible, even though I call draw function. But I can, for example, clear backbuffer to various colors in main loop. What tools are available for 
<popey> MaxEd: neat!
<MaxEd> popey: I hope it will be :) But for now, all I get is corrupted framebuffers :(
<popey> MaxEd: SDL2 on Mir is a touch unstable
<MaxEd> popey: I guess it can be the source of my problems, then. I was thinking using SDL as backend was an easy, to avoid writing all the code for Mir in Allegro right now, but maybe that's what I should be doing.
<popey> Yeah, i have a bunch of SDl2 things which don't behave on ubuntu phone
<MaxEd> But dammit, initializing display and drawing a single bitmap shouldn't be one of them! :)
<MaxEd> (But I guess with TWO layers between me and OpenGL, the number of things that could go wrong is just too large)
<mimecar> hi
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-13
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<sunsit-76> i have samsung note N8000 stuck on logo screen... i want install on it ubuntu any can help?
<sunsit-76> if any one can help give me the steps
<attente> Saviq: hi, is there any code i could look at in qtubuntu or content-hub relating to the drag and drop protocol you described a while ago?
<Saviq> attente, there's not much code yet, but tsdgeos has a diagram
<attente> Saviq: ok, thanks, i just wasn't sure if this was something i could start working on in the gtk side yet
<Saviq> attente, doesn't seem like just yet
<Saviq> within a week or two
<tsdgeos> attente: i can show you the diagram if you want
 * tsdgeos searches
<tsdgeos> attente: https://goo.gl/AfG5v2
<attente> tsdgeos: thanks
<taiebot> Hi all. I suppose this is a big milestone for the project? https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/ubuntu-image/pull/127
<daker> \o/
<dobey> taiebot: ?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-14
<Tm_T> Jucato: yo mon
<Jucato> Tm_T: yo!
<Tartan> Hi who's all here?
<lotuspsychje> Tartan: 267 users are
<Tartan> Has anyone got some experience configuring a CUPS printer server on UbuntuTOUCH?
<nemgun> Tartan, https://www.howtoforge.com/ipp_based_print_server_cups
<Tartan> Right, but I'm having difficulty implementing the hplip driver library to give support for my speciifc printer model.
<dobey> you need to set it up inside a libertine container or a chroot, really
<Tartan> I have done that. but AFAIK hplip is a GUI program which doesn't seem to function inside a libertine container or it's terminal.
<bregma> Tartan, do you have a bug on that?
<Tartan_> I haven't raised a bug report, no, one might already exist.
<Tartan_> Another question I have is anybody else having trouble viewing Facebook on the M10?
<Tartan_> All the text is displayed with no spaces justlikethisarghhorribletoread.
<dobey> i don't have an m10 or use facebook, but i haven't seen any other complaints about a problem like that
<Tartan_> Right, but it isn't just FB. Recently it's affected sites which must be based on a similar protocol although off the top of my head I can't name any.
<Tartan_> Quite an annoying problem, need to find more of the symptoms for a bug report.
<Tartan_> For example I see it affects the "give gold" feature on Reddit.
<dobey> in which browser?
<Tartan_> Default browser, it doesn't affect Firefox. But Firefox is slower so I can't just switch all my browsing to it.
<dobey> oSoMoN: ^^ seen/heard anything like this?
<Tartan_> This only came up as a problem a few days ago for me. Can anyone else with an M10 test it?
<Tartan_> Oh, it also affects webapps for the same sites I guess because webapps are based on the browser.
<Tartan_> And it doesn't occur on my Meizu MX4.
<oSoMoN> dobey, nope, never heard of this
<oSoMoN> Tartan_, which channel/image?
<Tartan_> 15.04 stable, is that Freiza?
<dobey> freiza is the device name. stable is the channel
<Tartan_> Also, numbers display weird. They're in white text within cyan coloured circles.
<Tartan_> Right, my bad.
<Tartan_> Any ideas, guys?
<dobey> sorry no, that is really weird. no idea what would cause that
<Tartan_> I have been getting libertine containers being inexplicably destroyed and the root system is starting to fill up, but neither of those things should be affecting a mobile browser.
<dobey> Tartan_: are you deleting ~/.cache/ or something? that's where the containers get stored
<dobey> and the root system shouldn't be filling up, unless you intentionally made it read-write and trying to use apt or something
<Tartan_> I don't think it's that, I think it's when the system hangs while I have a desktop app open. Or if I quit the app from the Unity launcher rather than from itself, or something.
<Tartan_> I think all the "deceased" containers accumulate and end up wasting filespace, so I'm going to delete their footprints.
<Tartan_> I had two containers because the default Desktop Applications container didn't let me add other apps to it,but when it died and I recreated it, well I guess if I have all the dependencies in one container only, that's again less of a footprint.
<nemgun1> i wanted to ask about some development news regarding applications in ubuntu touch
<nemgun1> i am waiting for the app environment to grow in order to start using it (even if i don't really need them)
<larryprice> hmm i flashed my m10 to 16.04 a while back, and now it seems that i can't flash it back to the vivid-based touch images using ubuntu-device-flash... anyone have exp?
<davmor2> larryprice: with the device turned on and booted into ubuntu, run the command with --wipe rather than --bootstrap and see if that gets you to a vivid base
<larryprice> that sounds familiar... /me tries it
<larryprice> davmor2, well i keep running into the issue where it says "Rebooting into recovery to flash" and then does nothing
<dobey> nemgun1: if you have a particular question, just ask it
<davmor2> larryprice: hmm it should do :(
<nemgun1> well, let's say i have a program, made for debian, can i apt-get it in touch ? and run it ? can i compile using touch ? can i run nodejs ? nginx ?
<dobey> nemgun1: yes/no. phones/tablets are designed with a read-only root fs due to limited storage space, and the way phones are partitioned. you can install anything you want that's in the ubuntu archive and on the architecture, in a libertine container or chroot, though
<dobey> nemgun1: interaction models on phones/tablets are also very different from PCs, so legacy apps may not work well once you do get them installed in a container
<nemgun1> dobey, i can do near everything using termux on android
<dobey> you can build a package for the app store though, and use nodejs or whatever else you want, shipping what you need in the package, and add some UI designed to work on the phone to use it (or for node apps just treat it like a webapp)
<nemgun1> dobey, ubuntu touch is my hope to get a ubuntu core with me everywhere available on sight
<dobey> nemgun1: ok
<dobey> phones/tablets (and ubuntu core) are not the same as traditional ubuntu installs on PCs though.
<daker> Question: does anyone know if there is a way to tell ubuntu-core(on rpi) to autostart a gui app
<daker> ?
<nemgun1> dobey, sadly yes *sight* will it happen one day ?
<dobey> nemgun1: ubuntu on PCs will become more like ubuntu on phones/tablets/iot in the future; not the reverse
<bregma> daker, what display server are you running on Ubuntu Core?
<nemgun1> dobey, then i think it is time for me to moove to archlinux
<daker> bregma: well their is this mir-kiosk thing
<dobey> daker: pmcgowan was playing with something like that, i think
<daker> dobey: yes i have seen that & planning to use it, my question was how to tell ubuntu-core to autolaunch the app
<pmcgowan> daker, have you tried just making it a simple daemon?
<dobey> pmcgowan: did you get the issues resolved with that?
<dobey> ie it launching before mir was up and stuff
<daker> pmcgowan: no yet, any docs on that ?
<pmcgowan> dobey, I never had that specific issue, works for me
<pmcgowan> daker, let me check
<larryprice> i played with that a while back too - i used mircade as a building block (https://github.com/alangriffiths/mircade)
<daker> pmcgowan: thanks
<dobey> huh ok
<pmcgowan> daker, https://snapcraft.io/docs/build-snaps/metadata
<pmcgowan> thats an odd url for it
<dobey> could've sworn you were having issues with mir not being up, or MIR_SOCKET and such not set, because of that
<pmcgowan> dobey, oh I did on classic
<pmcgowan> dobey, worked around in my startup script for testing
<pmcgowan> daker, I use   daemon: simple   restart-condition: always
<pmcgowan> but lots of options
<dobey> oh
<pmcgowan> dobey, jdstrand added some code to loop waiting for mir_socket but I never found the need
<pmcgowan> on core
<daker> pmcgowan: thanks, i'll give it a try
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-15
<Marcio_> Oi bom dia
<Marcio_> Como descubro se meu s4 e compativel com sistema ubuntu toch?
<Buoltp754237> searching the askubuntu forums - but couldn't find a solution to get my web browser app on Ubuntu touch operating - the browser fails to start on my E4.5 Aquaris (Ubuntu Edition) - any ideas to get this back or point me to the bug on Launchpad , please ?
<lotuspsychje> Buoltp754237: have you tried resetting your phone to defaults?
<pmcgowan> Buoltp754237, it could be qml cache or lock file
<Buoltp754237> Would I loose anything ?
<lotuspsychje> Buoltp754237: yes, setting back to defaults erases everything, make a backup before
<pmcgowan> Buoltp754237, delete the cache for the browser in /home/phablet/.cache/QML
<Buoltp754237> pmcgowan - shall I start up the terminal ?
<pmcgowan> Buoltp754237, yes
<Buoltp754237> terminal open (after passphrase entered) - You'd know what to type - but I wouldn't (pmcgowan) - so next step ?
<pmcgowan> Buoltp754237, ls .cache/QML
<pmcgowan> look for something called webbrowser
<Buoltp754237> All I see is  "Apps" (without quotes)
<Buoltp754237> How do I open the "Apps" folder in terminal (pmcgowan) ?
<Buoltp754237> next step please ?(pmcgowan)
<lotuspsychje> Buoltp754237: did you try ls Apps
<pmcgowan> Buoltp754237, one sec let me get the exact path
<pmcgowan> Buoltp754237, enter this "rm -r .cache/QML/Apps/webbrowser-app/"
<pmcgowan> then see if it starts
<Buoltp754237> okay - doing that now pmcgowan thankyou
<Buoltp754237> pmcgowan: I take it I need to restart E4,5 (ubuntu edition) phone, then after that ?
<pmcgowan> Buoltp754237, no just try to open the browser
<Buoltp754237> loos we have the antidote, cheers pmcgowan -just so I know (for later OTAs) ~ Where is that info located on the ubuntu wiki, please ?
<Buoltp754237> **looks like we have the antidote ......
<pmcgowan> nice
<pmcgowan> Buoltp754237, its just noted in bug reports unfortunately
<pmcgowan> and mailing list
<pmcgowan> let me see if there is an askubuntu for it
<Buoltp754237> pmcgowan guess you've gotta use some of these (~perhaps [please] you could add info to ) question/s:
<Buoltp754237> https://askubuntu.com/questions/692369/reinstall-browser/695276#695276
<Buoltp754237> https://askubuntu.com/questions/692369/reinstall-browser
<Buoltp754237> good one: https://askubuntu.com/questions/633106/bq-aquaris-4-5-ubuntu-edition-how-to-delete-cookies-and-cache-in-browser/633119#633119
<Buoltp754237> 'nother: https://askubuntu.com/questions/445526/how-do-i-use-the-web-browser-app/445546#445546
<Buoltp754237> okay  - pmcgowan : Do those  seem relevant ?
<Buoltp754237> I have to finish work in an hour pmcgowan - all ok-ay ?
<pmcgowan> Buoltp754237, thansk I will take a look
<Buoltp754237> pmc - ~I shall check the logs tommorrow of this channel - pmcgowan, be nice it you'd paste in the link that you've written into one of those question/solutions, thank-you, bye. o/
<Buoltp754237> o/
<daker> dobey: hi man, do you know a simple way to trigger a notification in ubuntu touch (qmake project) ?
<dobey> daker: notify-send maybe?
<daker> dobey: can i trigger it using c++ ? all the examples i have seen are using dbus & libnotify
<dobey> daker: you can use libnotify from c++ sure
<dobey> daker: is there not a qt api for fdo notifications?
<daker> dobey: i am not sure, i just want to trigger a in-app notification from c++
<dobey> daker: don't bother with "notifications" then. just show some qml directly in your app or whatever?
<daker> dobey: yes, but i think this will not work in desktop if the app is minimized
<pmcgowan> I updated https://askubuntu.com/questions/692369/reinstall-browser with the answer
<dobey> daker: but if your app is a unity8 lifecycle app, it will be paused
<daker> dobey: i see, then i'll just use a simple component
<daker> dobey: did it :D https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5YNuwiW23vRX2dlby1XbjJzRkk/view
<dobey> daker: cool
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-16
<Sosa> How i joine
<Sosa> hi
<Sosa> r u here
<Sosa> hello i need help
<dobey> !ask | Sosa
<ubot5> Sosa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sosa> When it appeared connect the phone to flash tool program comes to this letter [03:29] <Sosa> 15/056/2017 02:56:10 - ERROR - Not a sin file 15/056/2017 02:56:10 - ERROR - Error flashing. Aborted
<Sosa> i need flash this phone
<Sosa> how to flash mobile sony ericsson lt18i by flash tool
<Sosa> ubot5 : where r u ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: webbrowser-app megacrash gone for me
<attente> mterry: hi! is there some plan to phase out --desktop_file_hint= with something else? i'm not sure how to launch certain apps like gnome-calculator via the terminal because they try to parse that argument
<mterry> attente: uh I think the idea is that you should be using ubuntu-app-launch to launch your app
<mterry> attente: so "ubuntu-app-launch gnome-calculator" or some such (whatever its appid is)
<attente> mterry: oh, thanks!
<mikeymop> is anyone using Dekko for mail on desktop?
<davmor2> mikeymop: there is a snap for that :)
<mikeymop> I'm actually inquiring how well it works
<mikeymop> i only really care that I see and can responde to imap emails
<davmor2> mikeymop: fairly well depends how many features you need from your email client
<mikeymop> just the basics to make my school emails easier to track
<mikeymop> but that's comforting enough. I'll play for a week
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-17
<zedroid> Hello! Could you please say which bootsplash used in the ubuntu touch and how I can change backgroud image here
<zedroid> *there
<zedroid> Hey , knows someone how change image with dots and ubuntu logo in the ubuntu touch?
<arunmehra> hello
<arunmehra> i am getting error
<arunmehra> can you plz help me
<zedroid> which error
<arunmehra> phablet-tools : Depends: repo but it is not installable
<arunmehra> phablet-tools : Depends: repo but it is not installable
<javier4> Good morning. I'm porting UT to a mt6795 device. I managed to get my SIM card recognized and unlocked by my pin. It seems it cannot find my 2G/3G/4G network. Looking at the ofono debug log, on the ofono channel has been told to me that's a RIL problem, and then it's better ask for help to you, guys.
<javier4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VmO4u6KB/
<matv4> javier4 wrt RIL/ofono, AWE (Tony Espy) has been helpfull to me in the past. But I think he is on american timezone
<javier4> matv4: thanks. I'll try to contact him in a couple hours.
<javier4> awe: execuse me for bothering you, they told me you cold be able to help me: I'm porting UT to a mt6795 device, I managed to get my SIM card recognized and unlocked by my pin. It seems it cannot find my 2G/3G/4G network. This is the ofono log in debug mode:
<javier4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VmO4u6KB/
<awe> javier4, I'm just about to join a meeting
<awe> if possible, please ping me later today
<javier4> Sure. I'll try later or tomorrow. Thanks. :-)
<javier4> awe: are you still busy?
<awe> hey, just got back and have some time to talk
<awe> how can I help?
<javier4> I ported Ubuntu on an mt6795, my SIM gets recognised, but can't connect. If I make a search for operator, it returns the correct ones, but displays only their plmn instead of their name.
<javier4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/tuJNiYhZ/
<javier4> First is the right one (Wind Italia, my operator), the other two are other operators, correctly reported as forbidden)
<awe> javier4, have you looked at any of the output from ofono in /var/log/syslog to see if it's reporting any errors
<awe> mediatek loves to re-write their rild for each new device
<awe> no consistency whatsoever
<javier4> Yes, I posted earlier the syslog with ofono in debug mode. Forgot to remention it.
<awe> we had to quirk both the mx4 an mx5 in the ofono rilmodem driver
<javier4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VmO4u6KB/
<javier4> I pased mtk2 plugin to daemon.
<awe> can you pastebin the output of list-modems?
<awe> I haven't actually looked at any of this for quite a while
<awe> you see where they live by running 'dpkg -L ofono-scripts'
<javier4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/siM2juou/
<javier4> I know where they are. I had to wait, because it hanged on the sections left empty.
<awe> so the last two things in your debug output are:
<awe> MTK2_RIL_UNSOL_RESPONSE_PLMN_CHANGED
<awe> and a quick look at the code shows that there's no handler for this unsolicited response
<awe> this is why your operator name isn't readable
<awe> most likely
<awe> the rild says "hey, the plmn changed" and the code just ignores it
<awe> and then second
<awe> UNSOL_RESPONSE_REGISTRATION_SUSPENDED
<awe> which is probably because the mtkmodem driver probably isn't sending the correct requests/responses and/or handling events properly
<awe> do have access to a mx4 or mx5?
<awe> that said, even if you did
<awe> there's probably code that needs to be written to make this device work
<awe> if were started a new port
<awe> typically we'd try to get Android rild traces using a known good image
<awe> and then also enable rild tracing in ofono too
<awe> it supports both readable traces
<awe> and actual hex dumps of the messages
<awe> and that's where the fun comes in
<javier4> I just partially understand what you're saying. Is there some document that explains the needed procedure?
<awe> the only other suggestion I have is that you might see what happens if you clear RadioSettings "FastDormancy" flag
<awe> javier4, not really...
<awe> I could send you points to the mozilla rild doc, if it's still public
<awe> hold on a sec
<awe> this page will give you a good overview on how the rild protocol works
<awe> https://wiki.mozilla.org/B2G/RIL
<awe> and here's the android documentation for the std RIL
<awe> http://androidxref.com/5.0.0_r2/xref/hardware/ril/include/telephony/ril.h
<awe> the problem is that vendors sometimes want to do more than what Android provides
<awe> so they invent their own requests and unsolicited responses (ie. events)
<javier4> But to make them work, shouldn't they had to patch libril?
<awe> and they also may add or subtract fields in the std RIL messages defined by ril.h
<awe> no
<awe> rild is a binary blob
<awe> and ofono / rilmodem & mtk[2]modem
<awe> talk to rild via a socket
<awe> (or sometimes two)
<awe> (if the device is multi-SIM)
<awe> so the b2g page defines the protocol used to send/receive messges to/from rild
<awe> s/defines/explains/
<awe> and ril.h, defines the format of each of the messages
<awe> if you modify the upstart job that starts ofono, you can define the env var OFONO_RIL_TRACE
<awe> and this will cause ofono to log all the messages in human readable format
<awe> you can also just stop the current ofono, and run it from the command line
<awe> and see the output direct onscreen vs. having to wade thru the syslog
<awe> I actually have to jump back to what I was doing.  It's been a long day, and I'd like to finish up for the weekend
<awe> abeato also might be able to offer up suggestions
<awe> as he did most of the enablement for the mtk phones
<awe> he's off Mon
<awe> but should be around Tue
<awe> try clearing the FastDormancy flag as suggested above too
<javier4> I want to thank you really much. Just one last question: the source of mtk-ril could help in this? Even if they relies on a couple of static library shipped as binary blobs?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-18
<awe> javier4, yes the source of the mtk-ril could definitely help, especially if it covers the message building/parsing
<awe> I'm off for now
<awe> g'nite & good luck!
<javier4> Thanks again. Good night.
<its_me> hi
<its_me> is there a way to flash ubuntu touch on a old xoom2?
<OerHeks> its_me, see the supported devices wiki, if there is no port, start one?
<its_me> auf die idee wäre ich niiiiieee gekommen
<its_me> -.-
<its_me> everyone else a helpful idea like this?
<dobey> !devices | its_me
<ubot5> its_me: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> if there is no port, then the short answer is no, you cannot flash it
<dobey> being rude won't change it
<its_me> that's right.
<Jojo_> Hi, i'm trying to get ubuntu touch on an old archos 70 internet tablet.
<Jojo_> Is there anyone who has already done this?
<OerHeks> Jojo_, see the devices list, i guess it is not going to happen.
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-19
<flohack> Good Morning!
<flohack> Anyone here with Samsung experience? Regarding boot.img files
<Test> Hello. Any progress? I want linux on my phones and tablets. Android is not Linux.
<Guest72355>  Hello. Any progress? I want Linux on my phones and tablets. Android is not Linux.
<flohack> Morning
<flohack> Your question is too specific. Yes there is always some progress, but it depends what is the outcome that you could use
<flohack> Sorry meant your question is too generic ;)
<Guest72355> Haha : ) Ok. But please give the world the gift of real Linux on smartphones as soon as possible.
<NeKit> Guest72355, the problem is that there are specific devices supported
<NeKit> but people will want to have it for the device they already own...
<Guest72355> I want my real Terminal on my phone and my real GUI's and everything customizable and open source like I deserve.
<Guest72355> There are so few devices. Also not available in retail shops where I have looked.
<Guest72355> Or make a cheap "PiPhone" based on Strawberry Pi or something cheap like that. A phone with Ubuntu which we can order for 25 USD or something. Not so fancy but full Linux and inexpensive.
<flohack> Hmm
<NeKit> did you see a lot of smartphones under 25 USD? :)
<flohack> You put it a bit too easy right now. That will not happen so early
<Guest72355> If it has Ubuntu and is cheap it wouldn't need to have the fastest specs.
<flohack> We are depending on hardware, and the hardware companies control the market. And because the do not disclose their firmware & drivers, they also control the software
<flohack> You cannot really develop an independent OS on top of proprietary drivers
<flohack> Did you ever look into the architecture stack of current Ubuntu Touch?
<Guest72355> NeKit no but if the Pi people can make Raspberry Zero for 5 USD then it should be possible to make an open source smartphone for 25 USD.
<flohack> See this https://developer.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_uploaded/136981fa-6287-49d3-9874-06f40b2e4eb7-cms_page_media/380/ubuntu_touch_architecture.png
<flohack> Look to the left, what do you see there?
<Guest72355> No. (Using Android at the moment. Nothing to the left)
<Guest72355> I just so happen to think that it is physically and practically possible to make a cheap smart phone with full Linux.
<Guest72355> Maybe I will go to Shenzhen soon.
<Guest72355> I can ask the guys over there if you want.
<flohack> If you ignore the facts you will not be successful :) - You can put up any hypothesis for yourself, but it will not hold the facts
<Guest72355> Think about. Everyone would want a cheap Linux phone like that. A real Samsung killer. I am so fed up with the oligarchy of Google and Samsung.
<NeKit> Raspberry doesn't have any power management, by the way
<flohack> Its not about the price.
<Guest72355> Flohack so you're saying cheap Linux smart phone can't be done : )?
<flohack> Its about Apps and the Ecosystem
<Guest72355> Ah, well that's another question
<Guest72355> If we build the cheap Linux phone the apps will come
<Guest72355> One way or another
<flohack> Look you can already now put Ubuntu Touch on an old used phone what you can buy for 50€ - so thats ok
<Guest72355> Cool
<flohack> No they wont, since you need the big companies in the boat. You wanna convince Facebook to make WhatsApp happen on Linux?
<flohack> They want closed platforms, not open ones
<flohack> THink about iTunes
<Guest72355> Even if I would just have access to all the existing Ubuntu software I would be in heaven : D
<flohack> Apple will never bring any of their stuff to Linux. They want to keep their users together
<Guest72355> Anything on top of that would be bonus
<Guest72355> Even if I would just have access to all the existing Ubuntu software I would be in heaven : D
<flohack> This is not how a mobile OS works, dude. Its not desktop in your pocket
<flohack> Actually, well, thats where they want to go
<Guest72355> Well
<flohack> So the future of Ubuntu is desktop convergence with mobile
<flohack> But, for this you need to be patient
<Guest72355> I used VNC on my tablet for a long while to control my laptop
<flohack> At least one year, I would assume 2-3 years at least
<Guest72355> If that works then why not just use Ubuntu directly?
<Guest72355> The screen was about 10 inch I guess
<flohack> I personally dont believe this will work out :)
<Guest72355> maybe 11
<flohack> yes ok but, this is VNC
<Guest72355> I'm just saying, I am a user and I want Ubuntu Desktop on my smart devices : D
<flohack> this has nothing to do with real applications
<Guest72355> Let me explain. I did everything that I normally do on Desktop on my tablet using VNC
<flohack> Yes and I tell you, Im also a user, and I also want many things :)
<Guest72355> Everything. Browsing, coding and so on.
<Guest72355> So I know I can use my tablet just like a desktop device.
<Guest72355> I did it for years.
<flohack> yeah nice. But the tablet has proprietary hardware. You need to run Android drivers, not Linux ones.
<flohack> This is dthe difficulty#
<Guest72355> Just a hassle to go through VNC and many hiccups and disconnect all the time.
<flohack> yes. still you understand what I am writing?
<Guest72355> I think in Shenzhen people don't respect intellectual property, which could be a good thing.
<flohack> Haha !
<flohack> Be my guest with a lot of patent fights. How many millions of money you said you have?
<flohack> Its changing also in China#
<flohack> The more capitalistic they get, the more they will also honior IP rights
<flohack> especially for foreigners.
<Guest72355> Why not just replace all the proprietary electronics in a smartphone or tablet with open sourced ones?
<NeKit> because there is no such thing?
<flohack> Yes you can, but then the price skyrockets
<Guest72355> Is it really impossible to make a tablet without proprietary parts?
<Guest72355> Aha
<Guest72355> Ok well
<flohack> you need to develop everything from scratch. You need to sell millions of devices to keep the price low
<Guest72355> Well
<Guest72355> Hmm...
<flohack> Look at fairphone
<flohack> and its price
<flohack> And it is also not fully open sourced
<Guest72355> How did the Raspberry zero people make the Pi zero so cheap?
<Guest72355> It must have had its challenges too
<flohack> Ask them maybe
<Guest72355> Actually good idea
<Guest72355> But please please flohack try to change your mind about this. Let's give the world... Cheap Linux Phone!
<flohack> Also the processing power of a Pi is much much smaller than of a mobile phone
<flohack> LOL
<Guest72355> It's acceptable
<flohack> Why it must be cheap
<flohack> I would spend 300$ on a good Linux device
<Guest72355> If it's got Linux
<Guest72355> Well... Why not.
<Guest72355> Maybe can get more users with a cheap one.
<Guest72355> Otherwise hard to compete with Android perhaps.
<flohack> But you need the processing power. Radio, WiFi, Bluetooth, NFC, Gyro, GPS, Touch, 3D acceleration, hw decoding etc...
<flohack> Alll these features people want
<flohack> Today
<flohack> All at the same time
<flohack> So Pi? not enough power
<Guest72355> But a lot of power users and devs could be interested in a cheap linux phone even without the latest specs I think. The same people that buy the raspberry Pi, which is kind of popular and also cute and adorable.
<Guest72355> Anyway, you know what I want : D
<Guest72355> I am bitcoinmeetups.org by the way. You can join out chat at t.me/bitcoinmeetups if you want
<Guest72355> our
<Guest72355> Will go and exercise now
<flohack> Anyone here with experience how to modify kernel cmdline? :)
<aiyion> has somebody got an idea about how hard it is to get the mesh mode on a nexus 4 to work?
<aiyion> iw phy phy0 info | sed -n '/Supported interface/,/so/{/so/b;p}'
<aiyion> returns IBSS, managed, PA, p2p-client, p2p-go
<aiyion> but no 'mesh'
<dobey> well that was weird this morning; android is indeed linux
<aiyion> well, then something easier.
<aiyion> Has someone managed to lock/unlock his phone via cli?
<aiyion> done here. In case anybody else can use this for the future:
<aiyion> loginctl is your friend.
<aiyion> and power-cli helps with starting the display.
<aiyion> good night everyone
